# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  CPC Hardware - Idée d'articles ? De comparatif ? De dossier ? Postez !

## Doc TB

Suite à plusieurs demandes, n’hésitez pas à poster ici vos idées d'articles ou de dossiers, que vous aimeriez voir traité dans le CPC HW.

Attention : pas de flood ou de blabla ici, juste des idées.

PS : Les moniteurs sont en cours...

----------


## Euklif

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/59...r-CPC-Hardware.
 ::'(: 

Et donc le peu que j'ai regroupé :
- Modem/routeur
- Ecrans
- _Ventirads_ de carte graphique
- _Adaptateurs_ allume-cigare
- Matos capable d'upscale correctement les sources sd

----------


## Frypolar

Tu ne crains plus que la concurrence te pique des idées ? Ou alors ça marche tellement fort que ça n'a plus d'importance ?

En idées :
Routeur/modems ;Peut-être un mot sur tout ce qui est câble à 2 000€/m (audio ou vidéo) ou matériel pipeau de ce genre, surtout si vous manquez de lettres d'insultes. Des canards ont trouvé des morceaux de choix mais c'est trop facile et ça touche trop peu de monde je pense ;Refroidissement alternatif de cartes graphiques ;Ventilateurs de boîtiers (120, 140, 200).

----------


## Kass Kroute

Pour ma part, je dirais le son mais en tant que "réseau".
C'est à dire que quand il s'agit de faire autre chose de connecter mon 5.1 sur la carte son, je suis perdu.

TosLink, sortie optique, MIDI... C'est quoi tous ces trucs ?
A t-on encore besoin d'une carte son de gueudin si on compte utiliser un ampli et des enceintes dignes de ce nom ?
Boulon est-il meilleur à la contrebasse ou au banjo ?
Il y a de quoi monter un chouette dossier à mon avis  ::):

----------


## Flyingbob

Bonne initiative  :;): .

Quelques idées (dont une partie déjà citées):

Les ventilateurs (rapport bruit/m3, l'impact de la pression statique lorsque utilisé sur des rads CPU ou de watercooling).
Les refroidissements alternatifs pour CG (vs les modèles modifiés constructeurs / vs modèles de référence?).
Un gros pavé sur la circulation de l'air dans les boitiers et son incidence sur le refroidissement des composants (l'impact de la chaleur sur le déplacement de l'air, de l'emplacement des ventilateurs, l’intérêt ou pas d'avoir plus de soufflantes en aspiration qu'en extraction, ...).
Et un gros +1 pour la proposition de *Kass Kroute*.

----------


## Altyki

Comparatifs de kit 2.1Dossier sur le CPL : fonctionnement, comparatif, compatibilité avec le JV, pratiques bullshits, est-ce que ça rayonne ?, ...

----------


## kenshironeo

Un dossier sur ls cartes graphiques pc jeux offrant un bon rapport qualité prix en milieu de gamme, avec un comparatif AtiRadeon/nvidia


Il ya déjà des sites qui font des "hitparades", mais par exemple un zoom sur deux cartes actuelles de chaque série, que vous comparerez.

----------


## Frypolar

> Un dossier sur ls cartes graphiques pc jeux offrant un bon rapport qualité prix en milieu de gamme, avec un comparatif AtiRadeon/nvidia
> 
> 
> Il ya déjà des sites qui font des "hitparades", mais par exemple un zoom sur deux cartes actuelles de chaque série, que vous comparerez.


C'est déjà un peu le cas.

----------


## Wiltjay

Je me permet de plussoier en ce qui concerne les refroidissements de cartes graphiques.
Par exemple j'ai une gtx570 avec un refroidissement type constructeur, en charge elle prends 83° et le ventilo avec ses 2300tr (de mémoire) devient un peu bruyant, j'aimerais en changer mais je ne sais absolument pas quoi choisir  :;):

----------


## PrinceGITS

- Routeur surtout sur leurs aspects NAT (IPv4 et IPv6) et débit à travers le firewall et/ou NAT. J'ai eu la mauvaise surprise avec mon Netgear de voir mon débit limité à 10Mb/s à cause du firewall, même désactivé.
- adadpateurs allume-cigare
- un dossier/article sur le fonctionnement du NFC (en général, pas forcément sur la partie paiement)

----------


## bambibreizh

- Quel matos pour quel serveur :
  - Je veux un proxy/firewall (iptables/ipcop/...) : j'ai besoin de quoi comme CPU/RAM/...
  - Je veux un serveur web (apache/lighttpd/...) : CPU/RAM/nombre de user gérable pour chaque configuration
  - Je veux un serveur de fichiers (FreeNAS vs NAS) : ...
  - Je veux un serveur de VM ...
  - .... Vous m'avez compris ;p

- Dossier routeurs, vaut-il mieux un iptables sur un pc dédié ou bien un routeur OpenWRT ?
- Choisir son scanner/imprimante multifonctions (le rapide comparatif du numéro de noël était un peu léger j'ai trouvé pour faire son choix en parlant technique)
- Entretenir son PC, faire le ménage dedans, dehors, bien ranger sa tour pour qu'elle soit au mieux aéré, ...
- Les secrets d'un bon geek pour tenir toute la nuit sur son pc (petites rubriques avec des sites qui bouffent plein de temps, perdre son temps avec une bonne ligne de commandes linux/windows, justifier à sa copine pourquoi on est pas venu se coucher avant 4h, ...)

Avec ça je crois que j'ai tout donné ;p

----------


## Doc TB

> - Les secrets d'un bon geek pour tenir toute la nuit sur son pc (petites rubriques avec des sites qui bouffent plein de temps, perdre son temps avec une bonne ligne de commandes linux/windows, justifier à sa copine pourquoi on est pas venu se coucher avant 4h, ...)


Vendu !  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

> - Quel matos pour quel serveur :
>   - Je veux un proxy/firewall (iptables/ipcop/...) : j'ai besoin de quoi comme CPU/RAM/...
>   - Je veux un serveur web (apache/lighttpd/...) : CPU/RAM/nombre de user gérable pour chaque configuration
>   - Je veux un serveur de fichiers (FreeNAS vs NAS) : ...
>   - Je veux un serveur de VM ...
>   - .... Vous m'avez compris ;p
> 
> - Dossier routeurs, vaut-il mieux un iptables sur un pc dédié ou bien un routeur OpenWRT ?
> - Choisir son scanner/imprimante multifonctions (le rapide comparatif du numéro de noël était un peu léger j'ai trouvé pour faire son choix en parlant technique)
> ...


Ouais moi aussi y'en a vouloir des trucs sur comment se monter un serveur le matos et tout, pis du multimédia comme je l'ai déjà dis sur le topic quelques posts plus haut, genre est-ce-que le mieux c'est de se prendre un lecteur multimédia ou de monter une machine qui le fera etc...
Y'avait déjà eu un article qui abordait un peu ce thème dans CPC normal mais je l'ai pommé  :tired:

----------


## Ezechiel

> Ouais moi aussi y'en a vouloir des trucs sur comment se monter un serveur le matos et tout, pis du multimédia comme je l'ai déjà dis sur le topic quelques posts plus haut, genre est-ce-que le mieux c'est de se prendre un lecteur multimédia ou de monter une machine qui le fera etc...
> Y'avait déjà eu un article qui abordait un peu ce thème dans CPC normal mais je l'ai pommé


De toute façon à un moment t'es obligé de sortir des versions refresh des articles j'imagine, le nombre de sujet est pas inépuisable et tu peux pas postuler que tout le monde a toute la collec des CPC hardware concervée amoureusement dans des reliures avec un index des articles  ::P:

----------


## Wobak

> Vendu !


Le mec y'a 40 idées dans le topic, il prend la plus technique !  ::P:

----------


## Euklif

> - Entretenir son PC


D'ailleurs, il me semble avoir lu deux/trois réflexions négatives sur les Winodws "modifiés" dans le mag... Pourquoi ne pas les démystifiés un bon coup un de ces quatre?

----------


## Vuzi

> Je me permet de plussoier en ce qui concerne les refroidissements de cartes graphiques.


Je plussois également. Ça m’intéresserait bien de voir un bon gros comparatif sur plusieurs cartes avec plusieurs ventirads alternatifs, histoire de voir si ça vaut (ou pas) le coup/coût.





> - Matos capable d'upscale correctement les sources sd


Et ça aussi ça m'intéresserais bien à lire. Pourquoi pas avec un gros dossier plein de mots compliqués et d'illustrations pour nous faire croire qu'on comprend comment ça fonctionne, alors qu'en réalité on comprend une phrase sur 2  ::ninja::

----------


## bambibreizh

> Vendu !


Ma meilleure idée retenue !
Merci Doc ! ;p

----------


## young_nana

J'aurais bien aimé quelque page consacrée à comment installer un ssd dans sa tour et comment le paramétrer. Il me semble que ça n'a pas déjà été fait.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ca ne s'installe pas comme un disque standard ??

----------


## Jolaventur

> J'aurais bien aimé quelque page consacrée à comment installer un ssd dans sa tour et comment le paramétrer. Il me semble que ça n'a pas déjà été fait.


ça s'installe comme n'importe quel DD et t'a rien de plus à faire
Next!

----------


## Ragondin

> Ca ne s'installe pas comme un disque standard ??


T'es fou ! Y a une cérémonie avant à faire.... Il y a tout un cérémonial obligatoire pour ne pas qu'il meurt  ::P: 
Plus sérieusement, le fixer, faire un tour dans le BIOS pour passer le contrôleur SATA en AHCI et en avant la musique, tu installes Seven (ou Linux à partir de je ne sais plus quelle version). Voila, c'est prêt !

----------


## Frypolar

> Ca ne s'installe pas comme un disque standard ??


Si si. L'AHCI n'est pas obligatoire, c'est juste que l'installation d'un nouveau système est l'occasion idéale d'y passer. Aucun lien direct avec le SSD. On n'est pas non plus obligé de le fixer. Il faut juste s'en rappeler si on déplace la tour  ::ninja:: .

---------- Post added at 15h18 ---------- Previous post was at 15h18 ----------




> Ca ne s'installe pas comme un disque standard ??


Si si. L'AHCI n'est pas obligatoire, c'est juste que l'installation d'un nouveau système est l'occasion idéale d'y passer. Aucun lien direct avec le SSD. On n'est pas non plus obligé de le fixer. Il faut juste s'en rappeler si on déplace la tour  ::ninja:: .

----------


## PrinceGITS

Si tu ne mets pas l'AHCI pour ton SSD, tu va le cramer beaucoup plus vite, surtout si en plus tu lui colles un Windows antérieur à 7.

----------


## Frypolar

Non non, le TRIM passe aussi en IDE. Tant que l'OS, ton contrôleur de stockage et ton SSD supportent tous le TRIM ça passe. Sauf si bien sûr tu le vires à la main, ce qu'a fait Møgluglu.

Edit : et même sans le TRIM, un SSD récent et pas trop pourri durera quand même un paquet de temps. T'as des exemples dans le topic des SSD.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ok, je pensais que le TRIM était lié à l'AHCI.

----------


## Kass Kroute

Rappel :



> Attention : pas de flood ou de blabla ici, juste des idées.


Les SSD, il y a un topic déjà bien touffu pour en parler  :tired:

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Je cherche justement une occasion de passer au multiprocesseur, mais je manque d'infos.
Je sais que les jeux vidéos n'en profiteront pas tellement prochainement, mais je ne fais pas que cela sur mon PC.
Quelles sont les bonnes carte-mères, les processeurs, OS... compatibles, les systèmes de refroidissement, le bruit...
Merci.

----------


## albany

Un petit dossier sur la domotique ou comment commander toute sa baraque depuis son pc pour les gros flemmards comme moi. J'ai souvenir d'un vieux test de télécommande de chez Logitech il me semble mais la techno était chère pour l'époque. C'est peut être plus abordable aujourd'hui avec la concurrence ?

Un petit dossier sur comment monter un bon réseau multimédia ou réseau tout court dans son chez soi (choix cpl, tout câble, wifi, etc...), où foutre sa box, son nas et autres accessoires qui font entrer le canard dans le monde high-tech.

----------


## Frypolar

> Un petit dossier sur comment monter un bon réseau multimédia ou réseau tout court dans son chez soi (choix cpl, tout câble, wifi, etc...), où foutre sa box, son nas et autres accessoires qui font entrer le canard dans le monde high-tech.


Ça a été fait par Casque Noir dans les n°3 et 4 si je me souviens bien.

----------


## Doc TB

Vous n'auriez pas des idées de dossiers atypiques genre les piles, les multiprises ou les chargeurs  ? :D

----------


## Lucaxor

> Vous n'auriez pas des idées de dossiers atypiques genre les piles, les multiprises ou les chargeurs  ? :D


Mmmmh. Pourquoi pas un dossier "Faits du logis informatique" (see what I did there?) avec des conseils sur comment nettoyer un ordi, les trucs auxquels faire gaffe du point de vue hygiénique (genre clavier/souris), qu'utiliser pour nettoyer le bordel (genre une séléction de gadget alacon). 
Ca peut sembler bizarre mais j'ai une fois vu ma mère nettoyer son écran avec une lingette pour lunette. Je savais que c'était horrible pour les filtres car j'avais déjà pulvérisé des lunettes comme ça (mon opticien m'a dit après coup que ça venait de ses lingettes qui sont trop agressives vis-à-vis des anti-reflets. Super...). Et donc je pense qu'il y a plein de truc auxquels on ne fait pas gaffe pour le clavier/souris, poussière dans le ventilo (genre un graph de l'effet de l'accumulation sur le température?) pour les moins acharnés d'entre nous, etc...

Bon c'est une idée comme ça. Au final ça tiendra peut-être en trois lignes de "essuyez l'écran avec un chiffon humide et lavez vous les mains en sortant des gogues, bande de crados" mais bon, y a peut-être des trucs marrant à sortir sur le cauchemar de Mr Propre que peut-être un ordinateur.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> ...les piles, les chargeurs  ?:D


Ça a déjà été fait, non ?
HS9 par exemple, et un ou deux numéro HS précédent.
Il reste les multiprises avec "antifoudre", "antisurtension", "antitout", oui.

----------


## Frypolar

> Bonjour. 
> 
> 
> Ça a déjà été fait, non ?
> HS9 par exemple, et un ou deux numéro HS précédent.
> Il reste les multiprises avec "antifoudre", "antisurtension", "antitout", oui.


Je pense qu'il se moquait un peu d'albany  ::P: .

----------


## albany

Il peut se moquer de moi mais des dossiers pour les HS, déjà on a vite fait le tour à moins qu'il veuille tomber aussi bas que de tester les gadgets de geek en usb (je me demande si ça n'a pas déjà été fait d'ailleurs aussi) et par ailleurs, je préfère lire un sujet déjà vu il y a trois ou quatre ans mais bien actualisé qu'un gros dossier sur windows vista comme dans le HS n° 7. Enfin bon, si vous ne savez pas de quoi parler, il y a windows 8 qui arrive... ah wait, on a déjà parlé de windows, on n'a plus le droit. Il ne vous reste plus qu'à faire un comparatif des clés usb "hello kitty" et "dragonballz" pour nos chères têtes blondes en vue de la rentrée ::wub::

----------


## MrChris

Moi les tests je m'en cogne un peu en fait (comme déjà expliqué dans mon avis sur le CPC number 9 au topic en dessous) je préfère la mécanique, les entrailles et le pourquoi du comment donc je propose à la pelle :

Une rubrique vintage avec le décorticage d'une bestiole d'antan qui a participé à l'histoire informatique (une 3Dfx, la première souris, un amstrad...)Une rubrique R&D avec le comment on a fait pour inventer/produire tel puce, technologie ou produit avec pourquoi pas une visite d'usineLe guide du "mon pc me fait de beaux écrans bleu, je fais comment pour réparer/tester ce qui cloche ?"Pour continuer la saga bloc d'alimentation : la qualité du courant influe t-elle sur la durée de vie des composants ? (question déjà évoquée par mail avec le Doc)Un dossier sur les politiques et farces des grands nom du hardware (bridage software, renommage...)Retour vers le futur : quelle technologie pour demain ? Un disque-dur neuronale, un écran holographique, une télécommande cérébrale...Matériel professionnel ou grand public de réelles différences ou du pognon facile ?
J'en profite aussi pour réclamer (encore...) du Couly afin d'agrémenter la bonne glace que constitue CPC HW. En fait je constate à ce jour qu'aucun Lapin n'a encore été trépané ni testé en triphasé pour le bien de la science et du hardware qui tâche -de sang-.

Bonne continuation  :;):

----------


## deeeg

On à tous eu un jour une carte-mêre avec des condos explosés ou du matériel qui tombe en panne de façon inexpliquée deux jours après la fin de la garantie... J'aimerais bien que vous vous fendiez d'un/des article(s) sur le vieillissement des composants electroniques dans l'informatique, les differences entre les qualité de matériels (les composants militaires ou "normaux", les constructeurs consciencieux et les autres, ceux qui prévoient un mtbf minimal pour qu'il y ait du renouvellement de gamme). Je vois plus ça appliqué aux alimentations (qui restent une des principales cause de problemes dans les pécés), par exemple en testant des alimentations ayant servi 3 à 5 ans, ça permettrait de constater la hauteur des dégradations, si il y en a  :;): .

Je suis persuadé que les canards ont tous dans un coin une Seasonic ou une Fortron ou autre alim de roxxor avec plus de 5000 heures de jeu au compteur, ça ne devrait pas être trop difficile de réunir un panel...

----------


## Exekias

Les meilleurs PC pour fille  :;): 

Rien de sexiste, c'est juste que les femmes ne sont pas des hommes comme les autres. J'ai une ex qui adorait son mini PC brossé alu et sa souris kawaï et qui trouvait que les souris PGM avec 28 boutons, cela devait cacher un truc. 

Par contre, CPC devant être lu par 95% d'hommes...

----------


## Euklif

*Luminaire et distance de sécurité* : comment ne pas se niquer les yeux sur son pc!
*Repose poignet et tendinite* : tout savoir pour éviter les films de poneys ce mal!
*Tuning* : nos conseils pour faire rire vos amis!

----------


## Frypolar

> *Repose poignet et tendinite* : tout savoir pour éviter les films de poneys ce mal!


Un truc sur l'ergonomie/confort de manière générale ce serait sympa. Genre pourquoi les claviers sont penchés dans le mauvais sens. D'ailleurs vous n'aviez pas dans l'idée de tester des fauteuils ?

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Construire son robot domestique pour pas cher ?

----------


## kenshironeo

Un truc atypique : un état des lieux sur la reconnaissance vocale, sur le développement des intelligences artificelles, etc.
En gros où on en est par rapport au cliché récurrent de la sf, et où il te suffit de dire"ordinateur,enclenche le protocole et trouve le problème" pour qu'il fasse tout comme un grand. ::P: 
Pour la robotique,j'ai vu qu'aldébaran avançait bien dans son projet Nao, peut-être une idée de reportage?

Bon aprèsc'est un peu excentrique comme idées ,mais j'ai toujours été fasciné par l'idée qu'un jour on puisse avoir un ordi avec des sentiments comme l'ia du Normandy :^_^:

----------


## Grosnours

> Vous n'auriez pas des idées de dossiers atypiques genre les piles, les multiprises ou les chargeurs  ? :D


- les ampoules électriques, toutes les technologies avec leurs avantages et inconvénients
- les vidéoprojecteurs
- les écrans de vidéoprojecteurs
- de manière plus large tous les éléments hors HTPC d'un home cinema
- les produits anti-moustiques (ben oui il y en a des électroniques) mais il faudrait caser cela avant l’été
- un point sur les chargeurs solaires et autres batteries de portable qui se rechargent en les faisant tourner autour de l'index (ou tout autre produit vendu comme écolo)
- un dossier complet sur les batteries d'ordinateur portable. A quel température et charge faut-il les conserver (les réponses ne sont pas intuitives) ? Faut-il les roder, les décharger souvent, etc... ?
- un dossier complet domotique. Oui c'est large...  ::P:

----------


## kikoro

Je suis pour les articles que MrChris propose :;): .

----------


## Doc TB

Je suis pour les articles que Grosnours propose :;): .

Les ampoules (a led, halogene, fluo, ...etc.), c'est mon grand délire depuis longtemps, mais je ne suis pas sur que le lectorat soit assez "mûr" pour ça.  ::P:

----------


## Altyki

+1 pour les ampoules en ce qui me concerne

----------


## Lucaxor

> Je suis pour les articles que Grosnours propose.
> 
> Les ampoules (a led, halogene, fluo, ...etc.), c'est mon grand délire depuis longtemps, mais je ne suis pas sur que le lectorat soit assez "mûr" pour ça.


T'es sérieux? C'est dans la droite lignée des articles sur les transfos. Tu flippes juste ta maman de dénoncer le grand capital et l'arnaque des ampoules basse consommation!

----------


## Grimar

+1 pour tout ce qui est confort et santé :
- fauteuil
- repose poignet

----------


## Mr Ianou

*Les ampoules* pour ma part c'est très bien.

Vu que l'ampoule vient de changer qu'on nous vend soit du jaune pisse soit du bleu cancer à pas chère.Combien faut il mettre(il parait que c'est dans les 80€ une vrai bonne ampoule avec spectre des couleurs correct) et qu'elle technologie faut il privilégier et quid des petites ampoules pour bureau ou veilleuse.

Peut on installer de nouvelle ampoule écolo sur des vieux lustres.

Et surtout qu'elle est l'ampoule qui propose une belle luminosité (voir peut t'on mettre si on a du fric des ampoules dite luminothérapie. Et enfin un petit encart justement sur toute les éclairages spéciaux type philips color et ces lumières qui vous réveille en s'illuminant en fonction de la journée).

*Les fauteuils* ça c'est bien aussi.

*Les vidéo projecteurs*...

*Les Ereaders* (ainsi que les différents store : Kobo, Amazon, Apple...)parce que ça explose en ce moment (bon moins en Europe mais en Amérique c'est énorme comme marché) surtout avec les sorties du Kobo touch et consort Et savoir comment marche la technologie (ben oui comment il marche l'écran et pourquoi ça doit rafraichir...) ainsi que les différents formats utilisés (epub, mobi, pdf, CBZ, CBR avantage inconvénient protection ...)

----------


## Jeckhyl

> *Les Ereaders* (ainsi que les différents store : Kobo, Amazon, Apple...)parce que ça explose en ce moment (bon moins en Europe mais en Amérique c'est énorme comme marché) surtout avec les sorties du Kobo touch et consort Et savoir comment marche la technologie (ben oui comment il marche l'écran et pourquoi ça doit rafraichir...) ainsi que les différents formats utilisés (epub, mobi, pdf, CBZ, CBR avantage inconvénient protection ...)


Pareil. D'ailleurs je me souviens que quand j'avais proposé ça, DocTB avait émis un "bonne idée" avant de complètement oublier  ::P: .

----------


## Kass Kroute

*Les ampoules* : je devine que beaucoup de H*d*n-bis se sont lancé dans l'aventure. Doit y avoir de sacrées différences entre des modèles à priori identiques.
Bon courage pour les tester toutes Doc...
*Les rétro-projecteurs* : très bonne idée  ::wub:: 
Est-il possible de jouer sur un écran qui se mesure en mètres sans se ruiner les yeux ou le maroquin ?

----------


## Narm

Un glossaire illustré du hard et de la 3D (chiant mais y a de quoi faire entre l'AA, l'AF l'occlusion Ambient, la Tesselation, les largeurs de bus, les différents type de mémoire etc...). 
Un dossier comparatif PC / Console : l'idée, un bout confuse dans ma tête, serait de comparer les deux plateformes en terme de graphisme : on dit toujours que les jeux PC sont tiré vers le bas à cause d'elles; est-ce vrai ?. Pour afficher des graphismes équivalent à une console, quelle configuration faut-il ?
Autre dossier chiant à faire mais qui pourrait être utile : y a t'il vraiment un intérêt à changer de pilote ?
Pourquoi pas aussi un retour sur le GPGPU qui ressemble quand même à un pétard mouillé pour l'instant...

----------


## AirPanda

Me souviens plus s'il y a eu un comparo des casques? filaire/sans fil, usb/jack etc...

----------


## bambibreizh

Tiens en passant, j'ai lu un article dans Linux Pratique pour ne pas le citer sur la vente lié, même si peu de gens achète des PC tout fait par ici, faire un état des lieux sur ces ventes liées/forcées.

Pour ce qui est des ampoules, pourquoi ne pas faire ça sous la forme de : "Geek augmenter les watt de son pc en réduisant ceux de tes ampoules", ou "Comment réduire sa facture d'électricité en laissant tourner ses machines h24" ;p

----------


## Scorbut

Les matériels pour idiophiles : les autocollants magiques, les câbles à 1000 €/m et toutes ces arnaques.

----------


## kenshironeo

C'est un peu flou comme question mais peut-être un diaporama de ce que sera une config jeu dans 10 ans.Les fréquences des CPU auront-elles explosé, combien de Ghz on aura, est-ce qu'on aura des processeurs à 5 à 6  ou à 8 coeurs, combien de ram auront les ordis en moyenne,etc.Les laptop auront-il de bons ventilateurs?

Et également avoir des nouvelles de ce projet un peu fou,Onlive,qui consistait à déporter tout l'aspect hardware sur le fait pour n'avoir à géer que l'envoi des images(en gros un pc vieux de 4 ans et un neuf de cette année afficherait par cette méthode des performances identiques.)

Ah et sinon la réalité augmentée, qui permettra peut-être jour de faire des combats aussi spectaculaires que ceux de Yugi-oh(mais ça semble encore loin)

----------


## Euklif

> Me souviens plus s'il y a eu un comparo des casques? filaire/sans fil, usb/jack etc...


Déjà fait  :;):

----------


## MrChris

Idée dossier bonuX :

La virtualisation ça marche comment ? Software/hardware, la 3D émulée cela avance...

----------


## leith

Bonne idée pour les ampoules, et notamment la nocivité des ampoules fluocompactes - lampes à basse consommation : c'est le cas de toutes les lampes ou certaines bons marchés, quels sont les critères à privilégier, y a t'il d'autres technologies moins nocives...?

Quid également de l'aspect écologique au niveau du recyclage ( apparemment il faut impérativement les amener à un centre de tri)?

----------


## johnclaude

> Un truc sur l'ergonomie/confort de manière générale ce serait sympa. Genre pourquoi les claviers sont penchés dans le mauvais sens. D'ailleurs vous n'aviez pas dans l'idée de tester des fauteuils ?


Je vote pour. 



> *Les vidéo-projecteurs* : très bonne idée 
> Est-il possible de jouer sur un écran qui se mesure en mètres sans se ruiner les yeux ou le maroquin ?


Fixed. Le rétro projecteur c'est autre chose (et pour un écran en mètres, oui on peut jouer)

----------


## bambibreizh

Tiens je pensais à ça aussi hier soir en m'endormant (j'ai une vie passionnante je sais ;p).
Dans la lignée de la rubrique "être un bon geek", peut être faire un "la maison du geek" avec :
 - Organiser son appart autour de ses pc
 - Les petits plus du geek à avoir (une station météo connecté au net, un radio-réveil connecté, ...)
 - Le bureau idéal (taille (l*L*h), nombre de tiroir pour les cd, tablette coulissante pour clavier (utilité, intérêt), rangement cd en hauteur autour de l'écran, chaise (avec ou sans accoudoir, ...), recul idéal suivant taille écran, orientation par rapport à la fenêtre, bi écran ou pas ou plus, ...)
 - Est-ce qu'une tablette tactile peut remplacer mon portable si je ne fais que de la bureautique (texte, web, ssh, mail, ...)

Je ne sais plus qui disait ça, mais pour le côté domotique, il faut commencer à faire un peu d'électronique pour faire ses propres montages pour se faire une interface centralisé etc... Et ça demanderait plus un magazine spécial qu'un "simple" dossier.

----------


## Grosnours

Non, non, pas de bricolage à faire, il suffit d'y mettre le prix.  :Cigare:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Un canard s'est monté un chouette meuble pour triple écran, avec un emplacement déporté pour la souris et un autre pour le clavier, visible dans le topic des jeux d'avion. Le genre de truc qui aurait pu remplir deux pages de Canard sans peine  ::): .

----------


## Aun

Les chargeurs secteurs usb?
Les ereaders génériques à moins de 100 €?

----------


## Euklif

Gaspillage énergétique : quel recommandation d'EDF/GDF pour dépenser plus moins?
Après la chasse au pc, celui de la plaque à induction et au rasoir électrique  :Bave:

----------


## O.Boulon

J'ai le droit de donner une idée moi ?

Je vous avoue que c'est pas du Hardware Stricto Sensu, mais ça touche beaucoup de monde...
Je viens de me rendre compte en jetant un coup d'oeil sur mes factures SFR-portable que tous les mois depuis plus d'un an, on me rajoute une option "ajustement modem" qui va de 0 à 20 euros.
Et vu que je n'utilise pas mon téléphone en modem, j'ai creusé un peu cette histoire.

En fait, ça vient des données de configuration erronées qui sont téléchargées par le réseau quand vous réinitialiser votre smartphone...
De base, SFR paramètre votre smartphone pour qu'il se branche sur une "entrée" qui n'est pas celle de l'internet gratos et illimitée, sans vous prévenir ni nuire à la perception générale du service.
Et vous casquez.

----------


## ShinSH

Et il semblerait qu'on soit le seul pays d'europe où l'on fait payer 30€ par mois pour utiliser son iPhone comme une clef 3G pour son ordi. 30€ par mois pour débloquer un port. C'est ça l'internet 2.0 by Orange.

Un comparatif de tarifs entre pays (parce que je me trompe peut être, je reprends une info vite fait d'un pote) et un récapitulatif m'intéresserait beaucoup.

----------


## Mephisto

Limite sur le sujet des smartphones et des forfaits proposés en France, y a de quoi faire quasiment un hors-série...  ::(:  

Mais ouais, un dossier Doc TB feat. GMB ( parce que les contrats ressemblent trop souvent à un viol au verre pilé ) qui ferait un peu le point serait pas mal. 
Ou même, dans un domaine un peu différent, à quoi ressemble l'infrastructure d'un opérateur, histoire de voir si 500Mo coûte vraiment 6 €  :tired:  ( spécial kassdédi à Orange, avec des forfaits 3G bloqués rechargeables...).

----------


## Teto

Tiens, les FAI parlent de plus en plus ouvertement de supprimer l'accès illimité au net pour les particuliers (du moins au tarif actuel), faire comme les Belges en gros. Un dossier sur le sujet serait intéressant (ce qui se fait chez les voisins, les tarifs, nos habitudes qu'il faudrait changer, la répercussion sur les DRM qui demandent une connexion permanente, ...). Peut-être pas un dossier, mais au moins un bon article, oui.
-> Mais bon, on sort du domaine du hardware, là.

----------


## bambibreizh

> J'ai le droit de donner une idée moi ?
> 
> Je vous avoue que c'est pas du Hardware Stricto Sensu, mais ça touche beaucoup de monde...
> Je viens de me rendre compte en jetant un coup d'oeil sur mes factures SFR-portable que tous les mois depuis plus d'un an, on me rajoute une option "ajustement modem" qui va de 0 à 20 euros.
> Et vu que je n'utilise pas mon téléphone en modem, j'ai creusé un peu cette histoire.
> 
> En fait, ça vient des données de configuration erronées qui sont téléchargées par le réseau quand vous réinitialiser votre smartphone...
> De base, SFR paramètre votre smartphone pour qu'il se branche sur une "entrée" qui n'est pas celle de l'internet gratos et illimitée, sans vous prévenir ni nuire à la perception générale du service.
> Et vous casquez.


[HS]
Pas mal la trouvaille ! Je me demandais aussi ce que c'était mais n'ayant aucun retour de SFR sur le sujet je ne me battais pas vraiment pour savoir.
Tu as réussi à faire retirer cette option ou pas ? Si oui comment ?
Désolé pour le HS et merci pour la réponse (peut être en pv si tu préfères ;p)
[/HS]

----------


## TeHell

Salut,

Comme dit plus haut, les lampes/ampoules nouvelles générations serait sympa.
J'ai une lampe LED au taf, c'est blanc, ça éclaire bien, ça chauffe presque pas, mais faut pas trop  regarder directement dedans.


Sinon, un comparo détaillé de technologies d'écrans. Enfin prouver, chiffres à l'appuis, que les écrans TN 2ms n'apporte pas d'avantages en jeux par rapport aux écrans VA ou IPS. (ou le contraire, sait on jamais).
Démystifier justement les fréquences de rafraichissement annoncés (2ms gtg, 8ms bla bla etc...) et quels sont leurs impact REEL sur les joueurs. Et pas seulement sur le papier.
Avec comme test, pourquoi pas, un nombre de frags/min, ou un test humain.
Car quand je joue/travaille sur les écrans TN, je suis plus géné par la non homogénéité des couleurs et des angles de vision que par la réactivité.
Exemple: actuellement je joue à NWN sur le laptop, et dans les environnements sombres, avec un écran TN, je me lève un peu pour que l'image soit plus claire ... :/ Jouer sur la luminosité n'apporte rien, l'image est vraiment mauvaise et gênante pour jouer. Et ce n'est pas du tout lié à la réactivité. Sur mon vieux viewsonic vp191b , que j'ai depuis 6 ans, je n'ai jamais trouvé de soucis de réactivité, et l'image est vraiment bonne.

Ensuite, j'aimerais bien (même si ça à été un peu abordé avec l'article sur l'upgrade) avoir quelques gloires du passé dans les différents tests et comparos présentés dans CPCHW.

Est ce qu'une Seasonic S12 serait toujours dans le top des alims aujourd'hui?
Est ce qu'une GTS8800 ou une radéon de la même époque est toujours capable de faire tourner des trucs.
Une vieille souris, etc....
Cela nous permettrait de voir encore plus que la technologie a vraiment progressé.

Et enfin, une rubrique "ils auraient du continuer" pourrait nous informer sur des technologies/produits qui étaient révolutionnaires ou apportaient un grande amélioration (confort/perfs) mais qui n'ont pas su passer à la postérité.
Je n'ai pas d'exemple en tête, mais l'article sur le machin de razer pourrait y figurer dans quelques années.


Tiens et un test de souris de base? Est ce qu'on peut jouer avec une souris logitech de base?
Voire même, encore plus loin.
Un article débile, "la config de tata ginette à la lanroxxor de Roubaix".
Un match entre une config actuelle, bien équilibrée et taillée pour le jeux, et une config pourrave, avec clavier merdique, souris merdique, écran merdique etc... (mais qui ne fait pas vraiment ramer le jeux). Avec un bon et un mauvais joueur. Et des tests pour savoir si c'est la config qui fait le bon joueur ou non?.
Un peu comme on peut voir des reportages auto avec une course entre un noob du volant dans une porsche contre un pilote dans une deuch'. Et généralement la deuch gagne.

Voilà voilà !!!

----------


## Sangoon

> [HS]
> Pas mal la trouvaille ! Je me demandais aussi ce que c'était mais n'ayant aucun retour de SFR sur le sujet je ne me battais pas vraiment pour savoir.
> Tu as réussi à faire retirer cette option ou pas ? Si oui comment ?
> Désolé pour le HS et merci pour la réponse (peut être en pv si tu préfères ;p)
> [/HS]



C'est pas une option mais juste le point d'accès data à changer sur la config de ton smartphone, à la place de "SFRDATA", il faut choisir "SL2SFR" et, comme par miracle, plus de surcout.

PS: j'ai couté quelques centaines d'euros à ma boite avec cette connerie avant de comprendre.

----------


## Sim's

> Vous n'auriez pas des idées de dossiers atypiques genre les piles, les multiprises ou les chargeurs  ? :D


Tu as parlé des chargeurs, mais jamais tu ne parles des chargeurs des portables que tu testes. D'une façon plus générale j'aimerai bien un traitement plus complet des ordi portable dont tu parles.  ::): 

Pour ce qui est des luminaires je t'avais déjà proposé la chose il y a quelques temps. Dans le même genre tu pourrais parler de la fatigue oculaire, certes ce n'est pas du hardware mais c'est du dossier atypique.

----------


## O.Boulon

> [HS]
> Pas mal la trouvaille ! Je me demandais aussi ce que c'était mais n'ayant aucun retour de SFR sur le sujet je ne me battais pas vraiment pour savoir.
> Tu as réussi à faire retirer cette option ou pas ? Si oui comment ?
> Désolé pour le HS et merci pour la réponse (peut être en pv si tu préfères ;p)
> [/HS]


L'idée c'est pas de se faire retirer l'option.
C'est de se faire rembourser tous les surcoûts occasionnés par la faute de l'opérateur et, in fine, de faire changer son système à SFR.
Et ils sont censés me rappeler aujourd'hui ou demain.

----------


## bambibreizh

Merci pour la réponse sur mon HS  :;):  J'ai changé mon mode de connexion.

Sinon pour en revenir au vrai sujet, j'aime bien l'idée des luminaires, je trouve que ça va bien avec "le bureau idéal du geek" comment orienté son bureau, comment illuminer son bureau (du genre une lumière qui s'adapte à la lumière ambiante, rapport écran/éclairage ambiant), où placer sa lampe, ...

Pour les écrans, j'aime bien l'idée aussi.

Sinon pour "être un bon geek" un petit tour des accessoires qu'il faut avoir suivant la situation. L'autre soir, en concert, j'ai vu un type se balader avec ça http://www.ironfle.com/votre-t-shirt...usique/ironfle un tshirt qui réagit à la musique. Et ça marche vraiment ;p

----------


## Euklif

> Sinon pour "être un bon geek" un petit tour des accessoires qu'il faut avoir suivant la situation. L'autre soir, en concert, j'ai vu un type se balader avec ça http://www.ironfle.com/votre-t-shirt...usique/ironfle un tshirt qui réagit à la musique. Et ça marche vraiment ;p


Naon, pitié  ::sad:: 
"Alors là, le chauffe tasse usb!".

----------


## kikoro

Un petit dossier sur l'ub3 est ce vraiment utile ou c'est plutôt du marketing pour le moment?

----------


## BilliBalla

Salut les canards, 
Razer a sortie (depuis un certains temps maintenant) leur propre manette Xbox 360 pour PC. Et à ma connaissance, la rédaction ne l'a jamais vraiment mentionnée dans CPC hardware.
Elle s'appelle la ONZA.

Je ne vais pas vous demander un dossier ou autre, loin de la parce que de la à écrire autant juste pour une manette classique...
Mais ça serait sympa de la mentionner parmi les tests de périphériques pour joueurs, parce que je l'ai testé, et le feedback des boutons ABXY est très, très spécial... D'autant plus qu’apparemment ils se sont amusés à rajouter des boutons sur la partie supérieure de la manette, du coup j'ai trouvé que ça faisait super chargé...

Bref moi qui n'ai pas l'occasion de tater beaucoup de périphériques pour joueurs je voudrais savoir ce que vous, qui en avait l'occasion, vous en pensez.

----------


## chipolata

Un petit guide du lexique technique en sus dans le prochain numéro.

----------


## Crealkiller

> J'ai le droit de donner une idée moi ?
> 
> Je vous avoue que c'est pas du Hardware Stricto Sensu, mais ça touche beaucoup de monde...
> Je viens de me rendre compte en jetant un coup d'oeil sur mes factures SFR-portable que tous les mois depuis plus d'un an, on me rajoute une option "ajustement modem" qui va de 0 à 20 euros.
> Et vu que je n'utilise pas mon téléphone en modem, j'ai creusé un peu cette histoire.
> 
> En fait, ça vient des données de configuration erronées qui sont téléchargées par le réseau quand vous réinitialiser votre smartphone...
> De base, SFR paramètre votre smartphone pour qu'il se branche sur une "entrée" qui n'est pas celle de l'internet gratos et illimitée, sans vous prévenir ni nuire à la perception générale du service.
> Et vous casquez.


Sur plus ou moins le même sujet, SFR à une pratique honteuse concernant les mobile et internet, qui à disparu depuis l'arrivé de leur nouveaux forfait, mais qui est d'actualité pour tout les anciens clients (avant les offres "carré"):

- A chaque renouvellement de mobile que je faisais pour un client, s'il choisissait un téléphone de type "smartphone" (en faite tout téléphone tactile pouvant se connecter à internet, sois 80 % des tél actuel...) et qu'il n'avait pas le gros forfait "webphone", une option webphone à 15€ était activé d'office SANS possibilité pour moi de la décocher.

Donc en gros si on avait un petit forfait à 29€, on te collait une option à 15€ d'office, alors que tu pourrais très bien utiliser ton téléphone sans aller sur internet, ou en wifi. 

Bref, une option obligatoire, c'est pas interdit ça???

Car beaucoup de jeunes pouvaient avec leurs points avoir un mobile sympa mais se prenaient les 15€ dans leur face...Le pire c'est que les forfaits à 29€ (et plus) ont une connexion à internet inclus dans le forfait!!!
Et le fin du fin, c'est pour les téléphone android ou l'option est présenté comme :
"option terminale android 15€"
Genre c'est Android qui facture ça à SFR et donc il le refacture à leur client... Aberrant.

Heureusement c'est plus comme ça avec leur tout nouvelle gamme de forfait, mais attention, c'est encore valable pour tout les anciens forfaits!

----------


## Exekias

Comment recevoir internet quand on n'a pas internet ?  :B): 

Je m'explique : je viens de déménager et sans surprise, Free est toujours à la masse pour faire suivre l'abo internet (2 semaines pour résilier la ligne de la locataire précédente, 2 semaines (en cours) pour établir ma nouvelle ligne).

Mais comme tout le monde le sait, on ne peut pas survivre sans internet. Il faut donc trouver un autre truc. J'ai regardé les clés 3G, c'est hors de prix. L'Iphone comme clé 3G, ça avait l'air sympa mais je comprends rien aux manip.Le wifi de la voisine, ça aurait pu marcher mais elle en a pas. Finalement, j'ai opté pour le FreeWifi. Le débit est pas énorme mais ça suffit pour les trucs basiques. Par contre comme je suis une buse en matos, je me connecte facilement sur mon portable mais avec ma tour, je sais pas comment faire  ::rolleyes:: 

Alors ça vous dit dit un spécial internet sans internet ?^^

----------


## M0zArT

Un vrai dossier sur le Wifi. Pourquoi est-ce que c'est de la merde si on veut jouer en wifi (ping et débit de merde) ? Pourquoi les débits sont toujours à chier alors qu'on a la fibre, un routeur 54Mb et un PC portable (ou fixe) compatible avec la norme n du Wifi ? Les ondes détruisent-elles les neurones ? Pourquoi le WiMax risque de ne jamais voir le jour ? Et même en débordant un peu : Le wifi peut-il transporter de l'énergie électrique, histoire de ne plus utiliser aucun câbles pour alimenter son matos dans son appart' de 20m² ?
En vous remerciant  ::lol::

----------


## glanumf

- Ampoules  (+1)
- Ergonomie (visuel (avec l'éclairage, position de l'écran) ou musculaire (avec position du - fauteuil, souris, clavier) voir obligation de l'employeur
- routeurs (avec et sans modem) + openWRT, avec des conseils pour configurer un firewall
- eReader
- Virtualisation
- Ampli audio/video, enceintes, tv led! pas trop les modèles mais les technos qui existe, les point a regarder, les point marketing a ne aps regarder
- Traitement logiciel vidéo (ex: ffdshow) voir comparatif upscaling hardware/software
- le point sur l'ipv6, comment y passer, les avantages/désavantages à la maison.

----------


## kenshironeo

Un dossier sur les vendeurs voyous.IL ya pas mal de sites qui vendent des processeurs de plus de deux ans au même prix que des processeurs récents, cdiscount pour ne citer que ce site, et pas mal d'autres, ont tendance à abuser sur les prix.

Donc un dossier sur les vendeurs de matériel informatique qui abusent, avec aussi un comparatif vendeurs du net/vendeurs informatiques des villes, et une sorte de classement des "mauvais élèves" sur le modèle de ce que fait capital par exemple.

----------


## Tilt

J'aimerais bien un dossier du style "le water-cooling pour les nuls"

----------


## Frypolar

> Un dossier sur les vendeurs voyous.IL ya pas mal de sites qui vendent des processeurs de plus de deux ans au même prix que des processeurs récents, cdiscount pour ne citer que ce site, et pas mal d'autres, ont tendance à abuser sur les prix.


Qui te dit que ce n'est pas le fabricant/fournisseur qui impose ces prix élevés ?




> J'aimerais bien un dossier du style "le water-cooling pour les nuls"


Je crois que ça a été fait dans le n°2 par Casque Noir.

----------


## Euklif

Ca a été fait, sur. De manière très didactique d'ailleurs. Mais dans le numéro 5  :;):

----------


## Durack

> Sinon, un comparo détaillé de technologies d'écrans. Enfin prouver,  chiffres à l'appuis, que les écrans TN 2ms n'apporte pas d'avantages en  jeux par rapport aux écrans VA ou IPS. (ou le contraire, sait on  jamais).
> Démystifier justement les fréquences de rafraichissement annoncés (2ms  gtg, 8ms bla bla etc...) et quels sont leurs impact REEL sur les  joueurs. Et pas seulement sur le papier.
> Avec comme test, pourquoi pas, un nombre de frags/min, ou un test humain.
> Car quand je joue/travaille sur les écrans TN, je suis plus géné par la  non homogénéité des couleurs et des angles de vision que par la  réactivité.


Je suis pour ,  un bon gros dossier sur les écrans  et  différentes dalles  .
Puis un bon gros comparatif sur plusieurs ecran  en partant des ecran 22" au 27" ::):

----------


## Euklif

> Un vrai dossier sur le Wifi. Pourquoi est-ce que c'est de la merde si on veut jouer en wifi (ping et débit de merde) ?


Putain, c'est pas con ça. Je me suis toujours demandé pour le ping (j'ai un débit correct  ::ninja:: ).
Puis si c'est pas assez consistant, y a moyen de parler des autres méthodes de connexion : cpl, ce que ça vaut chez des opérateurs par satellite, ce genre de chose.

----------


## Tilt

Et un dossier sur le "intel smart réponse" ou ssd caching, ce serait très intéressant.

---------- Post added at 14h10 ---------- Previous post was at 14h09 ----------

Au passage j'ai un pc dans le salon en wifi et le ping et le débit sont aussi bons qu'avec un câble. Il suffit d'avoir du bon matos (carte wifi pci avec antenne déportée et routeur linksys avec firmware dd-wrt)

----------


## kenshironeo

Tester le système onlive,je viens de voir leur site après avoirlu le topic des bons plans,il ya aurait peut-être vraiment quelque chose  d'intéressant, c'est à dire voir si vous jouez convenablement avec leur "micro-console adpater" relié à une tv et si le matos est fiable,etc.

----------


## Euklif

> Au passage j'ai un pc dans le salon en wifi et le ping et le débit sont aussi bons qu'avec un câble. Il suffit d'avoir du bon matos (carte wifi pci avec antenne déportée et *routeur linksys avec firmware dd-wrt*)


Si tu dis que c'est possible, je regarderai. Ca marche aussi lorsque la connexion est partagé (raison du wifi par chez moi)?
Le ping à 90/100, c'est pas toujours pratique ^^

----------


## Altyki

Ca dépend énormément de ton environnement surtout (nombre de réseaux wifi environnants, pollution électomagnétique tout ça...).

----------


## johnclaude

Moi j'ai une idée à la con, qui ne figurera jamais dans le mag parce que je vois pas trop ce qu'on pourrait en dire, mais on devrait parler de l'*éclairage autour de nos pc*:
On est capables de passer des heures devant nos pc, mais pas toujours dans de bonnes conditions: très éclairé c'est pas toujours possible, dans le noir c'est pas recommandé (enfin déjà au bout d'un moment ça fait mal aux yeux), une lampe posée à côté ça pète les yeux.
Un petit encart là dessus, ça pourrait être pas mal. Genre en complément d'un sujet sur les chaises de bural.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> - Ampoules  (+1)
> - Ergonomie (visuel (avec l'éclairage, position de l'écran) ou musculaire (avec position du - fauteuil, souris, clavier) voir obligation de l'employeur
> - routeurs (avec et sans modem) + openWRT, avec des conseils pour configurer un firewall
> - eReader
> - Virtualisation
> - Ampli audio/video, enceintes, tv led! pas trop les modèles mais les technos qui existe, les point a regarder, les point marketing a ne aps regarder
> - Traitement logiciel vidéo (ex: ffdshow) voir comparatif upscaling hardware/software
> - le point sur l'ipv6, comment y passer, les avantages/désavantages à la maison.


Et tout ça dans le prochain numéro si possible  :Cigare: .

---------- Post added at 00h09 ---------- Previous post was at 00h07 ----------




> Moi j'ai une idée à la con, qui ne figurera jamais dans le mag parce que je vois pas trop ce qu'on pourrait en dire, mais on devrait parler de l'*éclairage autour de nos pc*:
> On est capables de passer des heures devant nos pc, mais pas toujours dans de bonnes conditions: très éclairé c'est pas toujours possible, dans le noir c'est pas recommandé (enfin déjà au bout d'un moment ça fait mal aux yeux), une lampe posée à côté ça pète les yeux.
> Un petit encart là dessus, ça pourrait être pas mal. Genre en complément d'un sujet sur les chaises de bural.


Ouais, tout l'environnement autour du PC. Ça peut aussi couvrir les emplacements de hauts-parleurs.

----------


## Thomasorus

J'avais déjà fait la demande dans un précédent CPC et ça ne va probablement pas concerner les canards, mais avoir l'input lag détaillé par rapport à un CRT sur les écrans testés ou conseillés dans le mag serait un plus, essentiellement pour ceux jouant sur console et la branchant sur le même écran que l'ordi. Dans pas mal de genres de jeux ça ruine totalement l'expérience de jeu les écrans qui lagguent.  ::(:

----------


## Doc TB

Une petite précision au passage : les deux numéros à venir (le N°10 et le N°11) seront deux numéros très différents de part les sujets traités, l'approche générale et la façon dont les articles sont écrits. Le N°10 sera nettement moins hardcore que le N°11 en termes de technique pure. A vrai dire, je cherche encore le juste milieu et ces deux numéros me permettront vraiment de me faire un avis sur ce que veulent les lecteurs. Il y a aura d'ailleurs un sondage a la fin de l'année pour recueillir vos avis la dessus. Ce qu'on essaye de faire avec les CPC Hardware, c'est d'expliquer le hardware sur le long terme et donc, on doit d'abord passer par des articles qui fixent le cadre général avant d'en faire d'autres qui rentrent dans les détails pointus. L'idéal serait de parvenir à mixer les deux types d'articles dans le même numéro.

----------


## Teto

Et vous êtes pas sorti de l'auberge  :^_^:  .
Bonne chance en tout cas!

----------


## TeHell

Vivement les prochaines numéros :D.

----------


## ascdz

Tiens, un dossier sur la capture de vidéo sur son ordinateur ? Ça ferait un chouette comparatif soft/hard, et ça permettrait d'en apprendre un peu plus sur cet art assez peu connu malgré les milliards de vidéo tests souvent mal foutues... Après, je suis pas sûr que ça convienne çà tout le monde...

----------


## TeHell

Oui, et l'encodage aussi.

C'est toujours la galère je trouve pour encoder, il y a des milliers de softs, souvent mal foutus, tout ça pour faire des videos qui se ressemblent toutes.
Une explication des codecs, des paramètres à ne pas négliger, voire même un tuto pas à pas pour encoder proprement avec un soft donné. Et présentation des différents paramètres pour avoir une vidéo de x résolution avec tel bitrate / y résolution avec tel bitrate etc... Et enfin la matos nécessaire pour y arriver.
Vaut il mieux utiliser sa carte graphique, son CPU etc...
(HFR avait fait un article sur le sujet il y a un moment, complet, mais axé uniquement sur la technique).

Perso, lorsque j'encode mes DVD, les vidéos de l'APN, celles de Fraps, ou lorsque je réencode pour mon cowon J3, je suis toujours perdu et ne sais jamais vraiment trop quoi faire.

Avoir une "référence" dans un CPC H qu'on peut garder toujours sous le coude ça serait super.

----------


## M0zArT

> Au passage j'ai un pc dans le salon en wifi et le ping et le débit sont aussi bons qu'avec un câble. Il suffit d'avoir du bon matos (carte wifi pci avec antenne déportée et routeur linksys avec firmware dd-wrt)


Donc le wifi c'est vraiment de la merde qui coute un bras ou qui demande une sacrée organisation si on veut en profiter alors qu'un cable RJ45 coute 5€  :Emo:

----------


## Euklif

> Ce qu'on essaye de faire avec les CPC Hardware, c'est d'expliquer le hardware sur le long terme et donc, on doit d'abord passer par des articles qui fixent le cadre général avant d'en faire d'autres qui rentrent dans les détails pointus. *L'idéal serait de parvenir à mixer les deux types d'articles dans le même numéro.*


En effet, parce que je ne crois pas en l'apprentissage sur le long terme. Le "voir cpc hard n°5" dans un dossier pointu, a force, ça risque de décourager les nouveaux arrivant et/ou lecteur occasionnel. Puis de manière plus terre à terre, CPC mag a eu droit à un flamme sur les forums à cause de mot comme lean alors j'imagine pas la gageure dès lors que l'on s'attaque à des principes plus complexe...
En tous cas, impatient de voir la différence de traitement entre les deux numéros  ::):

----------


## bambibreizh

Tiens petite idée du matin, un dossier sur la futurologie. Certes quand on regarde le passé, on s'est toujours gourré à prévoir l'avenir ("quand on aura des satellites météo, on pourra prédire le temps à plus d'une semaine de manière sûre"... fail... ;p), mais qu'est-ce qui nous attend pour demain (2015), après demain (2025) et dans le futur (2050 et au-dela). 
Est-ce que la légende de la technologie qui s'invente et évolue toute seule (terminator, matrix, ...) est pour demain ? Avec toutes les intelligences artificielles que l'on conçoit, pourquoi pas. J'ai vu une pub sur le net qui ventait les mérites de l'informatique au sens large sur le verre, qu'en est-il aujourd'hui ? Les tables MPX (linux) ou Surface (microsoft), ont-elles un avenir dans nos salons, à quelle horizon ? La miniaturisation a-t-elle une limite (le pc dans une montre verra-t-il le jour ?) ? A quand le frigo avec son adresse IPv6 comme promis depuis si longtemps ?

Et puis comme tout le monde je suis un gros fan de télé j'ai donc hier soir je regardais sur arte le reportage sur le baron rouge, pendant que sur M6 il y avait Capital Terre, comment peut-on produire sa propre énergie ? Est-ce qu'il existe un moyen de brancher son pc sur une éolienne perso pour l'alimenter ? Est-ce légal ? ...

----------


## johnclaude

Ah oui les référence 'voir cpc hardware n°x', ça me fend le coeur. Parce que les cpc hardware je les ai tous acheté, mais comme l'an dernier mon appartement a été infesté de puces de lit (putain, ça me fait plaisir d'en être débarrassé), j'ai dû en jeter une bonne partie (ils étaient dans ma table de nuit, que j'ai aussi été obligé de jeter).
Déjà que ça m'a déprimé d'être obligé de jeter des livres, dont certains m'avaient été offerts, ça m'a foutu le bourdon de jeter les cpc hardware parce que je les trouvais bien foutus et à chaque fois vous me remettez tout ça à la gueule: vous êtes des monstres  :Emo: 

Et je renchéris pour l'ergonomie autour du pc: comment bien s'installer, choisir un fauteuil, l'éclairage...

----------


## oldGamer

Un dossier sur les incompatibilités hardware, cela peut être utile pour éviter les mise à jour foireuse et surtout comprendre "pourquoi ça marche pas".
Par exemple j'aimerais bien savoir exactement pourquoi une ATI HD 5770/6770 ne fonctionne pas sur une CM 939 et Nforce4, alors qu'une 4850 oui.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> L'idéal serait de parvenir à mixer les deux types d'articles dans le même numéro.


L'article sur le site web qui expliquait le protocole de test des alim était très bien avec les encadrés pointus dans le texte.
Par contre, ce n'est pas évident à faire dans un support papier.

----------


## Enigma

> Est-ce que la légende de la technologie qui s'invente et évolue toute seule (terminator, matrix, ...) est pour demain ?


Non. On est déjà assez loin de savoir crée une ia dotée d'une vraie intelligence. Le temps qu'on en arrive à la compréhension requise pour construire d'autres machines ça va être dur.




> J'ai vu une pub sur le net qui ventait les mérites de l'informatique au sens large sur le verre, qu'en est-il aujourd'hui ? Les tables MPX (linux) ou Surface (microsoft), ont-elles un avenir dans nos salons, à quelle horizon ?


Bof. D'autant plus que c'est un vrai meuble le Surface. Pour les particuliers c'est encore qu'un joujou high tech.




> La miniaturisation a-t-elle une limite (le pc dans une montre verra-t-il le jour ?) ?


Oui et non. On passe notre temps à repousser les limites de la miniaturisation, parfois en utilisant quelque chose de complètement différend (des photons au lieu des électrons, etc). Je crois que les théories voudraient que l'on s'arrête à un moment, le problème est de savoir quand.





> A quand le frigo avec son adresse IPv6 comme promis depuis si longtemps ?


Il y a déjà des maisons bourrées de domotique et de frigo-ordi. M'étonnerai pas que ça existe déjà.




> Et puis comme tout le monde je suis un gros fan de télé j'ai donc hier soir je regardais sur arte le reportage sur le baron rouge, pendant que sur M6 il y avait Capital Terre, comment peut-on produire sa propre énergie ? Est-ce qu'il existe un moyen de brancher son pc sur une éolienne perso pour l'alimenter ? Est-ce légal ? ...


Brancher ton PC sur une éolienne non, mais tu peux alimenter partiellement ta maison à base d'éolienne, de panneaux photovoltaïque et cie, du moment que tu as les moyens/autorisations requis pour.

----------


## Doc TB

Je note bien vos idées, j'y répondrais dés le bouclage public.

PS : J'offre 7 jours à la fistinière aux prochains qui viennent flooder de la merde ici, modo et boulon inclus.

----------


## Sim's

Un article sur les codec audio/vidéo ça pourrait être intéressant, avec des historiques, des comparatifs et des formats peu connus.  ::):

----------


## Enigma

Complètement. Et aussi un pourquoi ça marche ou pas quand on veut regarder un film ou autre. C'est vachement con mais en général les gens savent pas configurer les codecs et autres.

----------


## bambibreizh

Tiens et y pensant, un petit dossier spécial "comment hacker son/sa ....".
Aujourd'hui de plus en plus de système sont connectés sur le réseau (tv, chaine hifi, grille pain, ....). Et souvent l'interface est plus que basique (pour ne pas dire très grossière et juste là parce qu'il fallait bien en mettre une). Très souvent aussi les firmware sont basés sur du unix like. L'idée serait de faire une dossier générique sur comment se donner un accès ssh, telnet (est-ce qu'un RS232 est dispo en direct ? est-ce que via l'ethernet on peut se donner plus de droit ? quels sont les meilleurs outils pour y arriver ? Les fabricants qui offrent le plus de possibilité aux utilisateurs ? ....), sur son grille pain pour lui redévelopper l'interface et lui offrir plus de fonctionnalité.

----------


## kenshironeo

Bien qu eje sois contre certaines restrictions, ce serait peut-être non conforme à la loi d'indiquer publiquement coment faire certaines de ces manips non?Ou alors en jouant sur les mots et en rusant pour chicaner.

----------


## bambibreizh

C'est vrai que le bidouillage est mal vu par la loi car l'objet même devenu notre propriété, le code qui la fait fonctionner reste propriété de la boite concevant le produit.
Mais le fait de montrer à une population très restreinte de gens (les lecteurs de CPC ne sont pas légions reconnaissons le) comment reconnaître un connecteur série, où brancher ce connecteur si il n'est pas présent sur la PCB... Je suis peut être un peu trop bidouilleur dans l'âme et je me suis peut être enflammé sur un sujet ;p C'est au Doc de décider je dirais ;p

----------


## Hillz

Un test de CPU en conditions de "la vraie vie".

En fait ce qui serait bien (et que je n'ai pas (encore?) trouvé sur le net), c'est une carte graphique récente et puissante, testée avec une sélection de CPU (allant du Core2quad à nos jours) mais avec une résolution classique (1680 ou 1920) et les options graphiques à donf (AA 8x, AF 16x, details very high).

J'ai bien trouvé des articles sur le net traitant de ce qu'on appelle le CPU scaling (Legion hardware, Hardocp, Guru3d, etc...) mais ils ont les défauts suivants:
- article pas assez récent (donc matos dépassé),
- utilisation de résolutions trop théoriques (trop faible ou trop élevée),
- carte pas assez puissante (donc performance très vite GPU limited),
- absence d'activation des fonctions AA et AF (ou des détails max).

Le but de ce test serait de répondre à la question: le rapport "investissement/gain en fps" est-il satisfaisant si j'ugrade ma machine (CPU+MB+ram), sans toucher à ma CG.

Les tests de CPU sur le net sont trompeurs pour un gamer puisqu'orientés uniquement sur le CPU (waouh! le dernier core machin a un score global 30% plus élevé que le mien, j'achète! Sauf qu'en pratique, ce n'est pas aussi simple).
Le dernier test CPU de CPC hardware compense un peu cela en se plaçant à une résolution réaliste (1680), mais j'aimerais vraiment savoir si en pratique, avec toutes les options graphiques à fond et en haute résolution, un core i5 2500k fait vraiment 40% de fps de plus qu'un core 2 quad (à fréquence égale of course).

Il ne serait pas utile de tester beaucoup de CPU. Un core2quad, un core i5 ou i7 et un core i5 ou i7 sandy bridge (éventuellement à 2 fréquences chacun pour voir l'impact de la fréquence sur chaque génération). Et puis ça pourrait peut-être tordre le cou à un certain nombre d'idées reçues.

Bref un test CPU en mode "real gamer's life".

Maintenant, si ça a déjà été fait ailleurs, je suis preneur.

----------


## Sim's

Je viens de penser à un truc tout con, une interview de dev'.

----------


## Duffman

Un guide de montage PC, renouvelé chaque année, avec le matos conseillé et des liens pointant vers des vidéo pourrait être utile pour les personnes voulant monter sa config' pour la 1ere fois, je pense.
Et comme d'autres un dossier sur :
- Modem/routeur, comparatif fai
- Écrans
- Matos capable d'upscale correctement les sources sd
- les ampoules électriques
- Économie, Gaspillage énergétique
- Fauteuils  :Cigare: 
- Virtualisation
- Stockage USB, USB 3,etc
- Lecteurs multimédia
- Frontend, media center; Télécommandes, etc
- Encodage vidéo-audio
- Câbles en tout genre (qualités, tromperie etc)
- Interviews comme dit juste au-dessus

----------


## Exeter

> Et je renchéris pour l'ergonomie autour du pc: comment bien s'installer, choisir un fauteuil, l'éclairage...


Ah c'est la nouvelle lubie du service HSE de mon usine. Des milliers d'articles d'ergonomes existent sur ce point !

----------


## johnclaude

Moi je voudrais le test des alimentation ldlc, la gamme BG (fabrication seasonic) et la gamme TA (fabrication?)

----------


## mescalin

> Oui, et l'encodage aussi.
> 
> C'est toujours la galère je trouve pour encoder, il y a des milliers de softs, souvent mal foutus, tout ça pour faire des videos qui se ressemblent toutes.
> Une explication des codecs, des paramètres à ne pas négliger, voire même un tuto pas à pas pour encoder proprement avec un soft donné. Et présentation des différents paramètres pour avoir une vidéo de x résolution avec tel bitrate / y résolution avec tel bitrate etc... Et enfin la matos nécessaire pour y arriver.
> Vaut il mieux utiliser sa carte graphique, son CPU etc...
> (HFR avait fait un article sur le sujet il y a un moment, complet, mais axé uniquement sur la technique).
> 
> Perso, lorsque j'encode mes DVD, les vidéos de l'APN, celles de Fraps, ou lorsque je réencode pour mon cowon J3, je suis toujours perdu et ne sais jamais vraiment trop quoi faire.
> 
> Avoir une "référence" dans un CPC H qu'on peut garder toujours sous le coude ça serait super.


Nan mais je crois que là il faudrait un numéro complet pour couvrir le douloureux sujet de l'acquisition/encodage/diffusion vidéo vu le nombre de standards et de trucs proprios à la con rien qu'en hard. Pour ce qui est des softs, même vlc s'est planté en voulant en lancer un gratos (qui au final n'a jamais vraiment marché), tellement c'est la merde à gérer.

----------


## Ragondin

> Moi je voudrais le test des alimentation ldlc, la gamme BG (fabrication seasonic) et la gamme TA (fabrication?)


TA c'est Seasonic aussi. Sinon un bon test de pâte thermique je ne dis pas non avec par exemple le test des pad pré-installé des rads de bases, etc... Bref un bon vieux test en profondeur  ::):

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Pour comparer les ordinateurs, vous affichez les comparaisons des FPS : c'est plus facile à analyser, mais en pratique, en jeu, on bidouille les options graphiques pour avoir un FPS donné (15 à 120 fps selon le type de jeu), et des graphismes les plus jolis possibles.
Une comparaison "à 30 fps on a telle image sur cet ordi et telle sur l'autre" serait appréciable, si possible.
Merci.

----------


## jahwarrior

Moi je suis toujours a la recherche de bons tournevis de précisions pour réparer, démonter les pc ou autres. Un petit comparatif pourrait être sympa.

----------


## bambibreizh

Avec toutes ces idées, il y en a pour plusieurs magazines ;p

----------


## stadja

> Moi je suis toujours a la recherche de bons tournevis de précisions pour réparer, démonter les pc ou autres. Un petit comparatif pourrait être sympa.


Enorme idée! j'adore  ::):

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Moi je suis toujours a la recherche de bons tournevis de précisions pour réparer, démonter les pc ou autres. Un petit comparatif pourrait être sympa.


J'approuve. ::):

----------


## flochy

Il y a eu tellement des bonnes idées que je ne sais plus si celle-ci a été évoquée : un article illustré sur le cable-management. Alors je ne me souviens plus non plus si lors d'un précédent dossier "Montez votre PC" ça a déjà été abordé, mais un point spécifique là-dessus, illustré, et avec des astuces de bidouilles de serre-cables et autres attaches, ça peut être intéressant.

----------


## Z-4195

Autre idée saugrenue mais peut-être intéressante : un comparatif des différents moyens pour rester éveillé lors des longues sessions de jeu  ::P: 
En alignant les différentes boissons énergisantes, café, barres énergétiques, avec notes sur le goût, la texture, le prix, le conditionnement, et bien entendu un bon gros encadré sur les risques de cancer du métacarpe engendrés par une consommation excessive  :;):

----------


## Euklif

> Il y a eu tellement des bonnes idées que je ne sais plus si celle-ci a été évoquée : un article illustré sur le cable-management. Alors je ne me souviens plus non plus si lors d'un précédent dossier "Montez votre PC" ça a déjà été abordé


Y avait bien un petit encart dessus dans ce dossier.
Par contre, la même pour gérer le bordel de câble.multiprise derrière le bureau/meuble télé et c'est banco pour moi. J'ai essayé tellement de cache misère peu pratique que je me demande si c'est possible de manière esthétique ET pratique ^^.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Perso j'ai pas encore trouvé mieux que la technique de cailloux, à savoir mettre tout le bordel de câbles dans une grande boite à chaussures percée de chaque côté. 

Et en bonus, ça peut faire repose-pieds. ::lol::

----------


## kikoro

Sauf que taurais acheter le dernier cpc hardware taurais vu la multiprise avec cache bordel incorporer. :;):

----------


## jahwarrior

> Perso j'ai pas encore trouvé mieux que la technique de cailloux, à savoir mettre tout le bordel de câbles dans une grande boite à chaussures percée de chaque côté. 
> 
> Et en bonus, ça peut faire repose-pieds.


  Yeah, je fais ça aussi !!

----------


## Euklif

> Sauf que taurais acheter le dernier cpc hardware taurais vu la multiprise avec cache bordel incorporer.


J'ai dit esthétique aussi : c'est qu'un grosse boite blanche ton machin...
Les trucs a clipser sur ton bureau que tu trouve chez ikea son presque plus joli (car plus discret suivant le positionnement choisis)  ::P:

----------


## frag_facile

Moi j'aimerai bien un point sur le thunderbolt siouplé ^^

----------


## le_cheval

@jahwarrior : si tu prend des tournevis facom tu devrait étre content de la qualité , j'en ait au boulot et ils bougent pas .

j'aimerai bien un article sur le dématérialisé , différente plateforme , pérennité du truc tout ça ,sécurité des données...

----------


## jahwarrior

> @jahwarrior : si tu prend des tournevis facom tu devrait étre content de la qualité , j'en ait au boulot et ils bougent pas .


aimanté le tournevis Facom ?

----------


## le_cheval

je vérifie ça se WE mais en tout cas la pointe bouge pas alors que je grave sur du metal avec . Et la tige ne se tord pas quand je m'en sert de levier.

----------


## Narm

Et une petite table d'équivalence GPU normaux / GPU mobile serait pas mal au des multiples dénominations somme toute pas très logique !

----------


## Tilt

Vivement le dossier“comment occuper une nuit blanche car là, pas moyen de dormir

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu connais le vieux dicton : "Le sommeil vient avec la ponctuation" ?

----------


## TiNitro

> aimanté le tournevis Facom ?


Pas les miens en tout cas, je crois que chez Facom, tu utilises un aimanteur séparé http://www.pro.facom.fr/CatalogueGen...AG-CAT-05.aspx

Mais c'est de la super came...

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Perso j'ai pas encore trouvé mieux que la technique de cailloux, à savoir mettre tout le bordel de câbles dans une grande boite à chaussures percée de chaque côté. 
> 
> Et en bonus, ça peut faire repose-pieds.


Je suis pas convaincu au niveau sécurité par contre  ::): .

----------


## Tilt

Bonjour,
Il y a déjà eu un dossier sur les cartes son ?
Car j'y comprends rien....
Pourquoi on abandone l'eax alors que sous 7 ça marche super bien.....??

----------


## Teto

C'est clair que c'est une question que je me suis toujours posé.
- Fallait payer une licence coûteuse ?
- Supplanté par une nouvelle norme plus facile à utiliser ?

----------


## Tiri

Je pense que c'est l'endroit qui est le plus approprié pour en parler, mais perso je pense que dans le choix des configs, y'a un problème: sérieusement, la part de personnes qui achètent des configs à 2000€ est quand même minuscule, suffit de voir sur la section hardware du forum pour le démontrer.

Je me dirais donc que ce serait pas mal de faire une config moins chère, plutôt autour de 1500€ mais plus terre à terre par rapport aux besoins de la majorité des lecteurs. Les 16Go de Ram seront rarement utilisés dans leur totalité par exemple.

Bref, my 2 cents.

----------


## Narm

> Bonjour,
> Il y a déjà eu un dossier sur les cartes son ?
> Car j'y comprends rien....
> Pourquoi on abandone l'eax alors que sous 7 ça marche super bien.....??


Heu l'EAX matériel "abandonné" sur Vista et Windows 7 (en gros on a une émulation par pilotes via OpenAL) ; c'est un choix de Microsoft...
Mais bon l'accélération matérielle sera de retour pour Windows 8 !

----------


## Larry Coche

Salut,
J'aimerais bien un dossier sur les drivers de carte graphique.
Qu'on m'explique pourquoi tel jeu a besoin de driver mis a jours pour tourner,alors que d'autre se contente de drivers plus ancien.
Qu'on m'explique comment ca marche un drivers,comment il fait fonctionner une carte graphique avec un processeur.....
Qu'on m'explique pourquoi ati et nvidia sortent des hotfix a tire larigot,et comment il réussissent a gagner quelque fps de ci de la......

----------


## jahwarrior

Alors Doc, tu trouves des idées intéressantes ? Ca serait cool d'avoir ton avis.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Oui les ereaders car ça va être la guerre a noël.

Mais non j'impose rien  ::ninja::

----------


## keulz

Moi j'aimerais bien un dossier sur les DAC, histoire de pouvoir avoir de vraies mesures et pas des avis d'idiophiles.
Des trucs genre DAC ZERO, ça me plairait.  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

> Moi j'aimerais bien un dossier sur les DAC, histoire de pouvoir avoir de vraies mesures et pas des avis d'idiophiles.
> Des trucs genre DAC ZERO, ça me plairait.


Bonne idée. D'ailleurs si on pouvait avoir un deuxième avis sur le matériel cité dans ce post ce serait sympa : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...83#post4269783 23€ pour un petit périphérique qui a l'air d'en avoir sous le capot, ça a l'air alléchant.

----------


## Euklif

Qu'il complète déjà son dossier sur les piles... Il reste à causer :
- des chargeurs ultra rapides/rapide
- les tests approfondies des piles à faible auto-décharge (on trouve plein de eneloop partout en plus ^^)
- les tests de piles NiZn qui n'avait pas été reçut, de mémoire
Nan mais!

Ha, et puisque ma cervelle a eu des idées, autant que je ne laisse pas s'échapper la dernière tout de suite :
Le même genre de dossier que celui des multiprises, mais pour les engins censés nous aider à surveiller notre consommation, ce serait top. On nous a déjà causé de l'Energy Savor 3000 dans un vieux numéro (me rappel plus lequel : surement celui qui traite de la chasse au gaspillage) et de celui de Belkin *dontj'aizappélenom* dans le dernier numéro. Un petit point sur ces mesureurs magiques, je serai preneur!

----------


## TiNitro

Awé un truc sur les piles c'est bien ça.

----------


## keulz

> Awé un truc sur les piles c'est bien ça.


C'était mon premier CanardPC.  :Emo: 
Ouai, j'ai commencé par un CPC Hard.  :Cigare:

----------


## Kelexel

Juste une chose qui pourrait être très intéressante pour tout le monde et qui évitera à certains de se faire baiser.

Cela concerne les alimentations pc. J'ai acheté, récemment, une GTX 560 Ti me disant qu'avec mon alimentation Seasonic 550W ca tournerait nickel. Sachant qu'elle datait de 2006, elle aurait eu un rendement inférieur à l'origine mais ca suffirait à faire tourner la carte graphique. Et bien non !!!! Entre 2006 et 2011 le rail 12V a vu son ampérage augmenté!! Sur mon alim, j'avais donc du 18A (de mémoire) alors qu'il fallait du 30A pour la carte graphique !!!

Du coup, rachat d'alim... et changement de carte graphique (car avec une sous alimentation du GPU, j'ai eu droit a des artefacts graphiques dans tous les sens et donc renvoie au sav en pensant que c'était une carte défectueuse).

Donc serait 'il possible de rappeler cette notion d'ampérage ? Ainsi que d'indiquer dans les tests des GPU leur ampérage MINIMUM sur le 12 V (car cette info n'est dispo que sur la fiche constructeur).

Notion tout conne mais juste indispensable en cas d'upgrade d'une config...

----------


## Narm

Un article sur le nombre de Go de Ram et les perf' en jeux : 2Go sont-ils dépassé ? 4Go est-ce toujours la norme ? 8 Go et 16Go : luxe ou utilité ?

----------


## bambibreizh

Tiiens j'y songe, un article dans la lignée de 'booster son pc', 'bien monter son pc', est-ce qu'il vaut mieux monter MB + CPU en dehors de la tour, etc... Les petits plus range câble qui ne sont pas fourni par les fabricants de tour à acheter par exemple, ...

----------


## TiNitro

héhé, j'ai presque toujours eu un emplacement CM extractible. Donc sur la tour mais pas dedans héhé

----------


## GrandFather

Chez Tom's Hardware ils ont eu une idée pas conne, lister hiérarchiquement (de la plus puissante à la plus moisie) toutes les cartes graphiques AMD/NVidia en présentant les équivalences entre les deux marques: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...ce,3042-7.html

Vous le faites déjà plus ou moins pour quelques cartes dans votre guide d'achat, mais le faire de manière plus systématique et synthétique, bref reprendre le concept de TH, serait utile. Enfin, c'est ce que je me dis.  ::):

----------


## Mastaba

*Un comparatif d' onduleur pour faire suite à l' excellente mise en bouche du CPCHW2, mais avec plus de modèles, et plus de paramètres:
-le bruit (parceque beaucoup de modèles line interactive ont des ventilos genre 50dB dedans....)
-la consommation/rendement de l' appareil (cf le thread sur le SMT750I qui tire 60W en idle avec rien branché derrière)
-à propos de l' incompatibilité avec les alims PFC et les trucs pseudosinus, est-ce qu' on peut la contrecarrer en surdimensionnant l' onduleur?
...

*un comparo de trackballs; parceque c' est quand même bien pratique et infiniment plus agréable que l' infâme touchpad des portables/netbooks quand on peut pas se trimballer un tapis+souris.

J' avais acheté le ringmouse testé dans un vieux CPC, c' est très bien dans l' idée mais la fabrication est vraiment cheap; jeu dans les boutons, qualité du plastique qui grince, et surtout boule qui se coince régulièrement.
La même chose de bonne qualité serait génial (et avec une vraie molette ce serait super)
J' ai repéré le genius traveler 350 (plus gros quand même) qui semble pas mal, ainsi qu' une tripotée de trucs chinois, je me demande ce que propose logitech où autres en trackballs de qualité dernièrement.

*A propos des claviers, pas mal de modèle soit-disant indestructibles comme le fameux steelserie 7g se ramassent des commentaires assez négatifs sur leur qualité de fabrication (sur materiel.net), alors de vrai tests en profondeur seraient pas mal, ainsi qu' un récapitulatif des différentes technologies de switch cf le thread cpc.

*Du cassage d' idées reçues en masse à coups de bombe atomique, il y a tellement de domaines où on entends tellement d' énormes conneries que ce serait pas mal de foutre un bon gros coups de pieds dedans.
Pas forçément que du marketing débile style composants militaires de la nasa, mais aussi des légendes urbaines qui persistent sur les forums et qui ressortent régulièrement.

*Des écrans, avec test de l' input lag entre autres. (et aussi la capacité de lire des vidéos en 24fps, parceque certains écrans sortent du 60fps ce qui pose problème sur les vidéos qui ne sont pas un multiple de 60)

*Les ventilos, il y a tellement de modèles avec des caractéristiques variée et de tests incomparables entre eux au niveau méthodologie qu' il est difficile d' établir un classement concret des meilleurs rapport RPM/pression statique/bruit.
Voir aussi les différentes techno de roulements sleeve/ball, et les déclinaisons comme ceux des noctua (cf l' article de cooling-masters)
Entre les noctua, les gentle typhoon, les scythe..

*J' ai reperé un boitier pas mal, le Little Devil V8, fait artisanalement par un mec et qui a une capacité de radiatorisation watercouillique impressionnante (3*480mm à l' aise), bon c' est plus une sorte de châssis brut qu' un boitier avec finition super léchée, sans vis et tout (rien que pour ôter une parois y a je ne sais combien de vis à enlever...), mais c' est pas mal dans la catégorie hors norme si on cherche à caser beaucoups de trucs.

*Un comparo de sonde de calibration, colorimètre vs spectrophotomètre, et quel écran pour de la photo (cad capable d' être correctement calibré)

----------


## Frypolar

> *A propos des claviers, pas mal de modèle soit-disant indestructibles comme le fameux steelserie 7g


Où vois-tu qu’il est présenté comme indestructible ? C’est pas le but des mécaniques, ce serait bizarre comme argument. Je veux bien que tu développes dans le topic qui va bien, ici on va se faire taper dessus  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Mastaba

Cpchw #6 à propos du 7G:



> Pour près de 120 euros, le Steelkeys 7G n' offre en apparence pas grand chose : pas de rétro-éclairage en 256 couleurs, pas d' écran à plasma, pas de rangée de 80 touches à finition chromée avec programmation macro-génétique bipolarisée. Alors pourquoi ce tarif ? Parceque Steelseries a voulu proposer *un clavier-bulldozer bien lourd de qualité industrielle*, et surtout un toucher mécanique "comme dans le temps" qu' on ne retrouve plus nulle part - à moins de vouloir partir à la chasse des vieux modèles IBM des années 80, qu' on trouve encore à prix d' or sur eBay. Le toucher mécanique, c' est très particulier : la sensation tactile prononcée, le bruit franc, la réactivité immédiate des touches... Certains détestent, d' autres ne peuvent utiliser que ça. Ce clavier, c' est donc une affaire de goût : il est impératif de l' essayer quelques minutes avant de l' acheter... Le design est d' une sobriété merveilleuse et la technologie anti-ghosting permet d' appuyer sur un milliard de touches en même temps sans que le clavier ne pète un plomb. On trouve le minimum niveau gadget, avec quelques touches multimédias, les prises pour le micro-casque et un hub USB 2 ports. Le tarif est sévère mais c' est un clavier au feeling assez unique.


CPCHW#7 à propos du 7G:



> Les vieux claviers IBM des années 80 bénéficient d' un statut d' objet culte auprès de nombreuses personnes, et ce clavier massif de Steelseries en est une sorte de *version modernisée luxueuse*. Il en reprend surtout le toucher mécanique viril et *la qualité de fabrication*, en ajoutant un hub USB 2 ports et un anti-ghosting total (on peut presser autant de touches qu' on veut simultanément, toutes seront prises en compte). *Cher, mais conçu pour durer*.


CPCHW #7 à propos du 6Gv2:



> Le 6Gv2 sera, selon les dires de son constructeur, "_construit comme un tank_" et totalement orienté jeu vidéo. Le look est spartiate, industriel, mais tout se trouve à l' intérieur avec une nouvelle mécanique qui changera la sensibilité des touches (elles seront activées à seulement 50% de leur course, pour gagner en rapidité) ainsi qu' *un mélange de plastique et de métal garantissant la durabilité*. Il s' agira de la version "budget" du 7G, amputé du hub USB, des prises audio et du gros repose-poignets amovible.


CPCHW #8 à propos du 7G:



> C' est le clavier ultime pour les amoureux du gros toucher mécanique bien franc. Le 7G reprend l' esprit des vieux modèles IBM des années 80 tout en l' adaptant au jeu vidéo avec l' anti-ghosting (7 touches simultanées, les poulples apprécieront), deux prises USB 2.0, deux jacks 3.5mm pour le casque et le micro et même un câble PS/2 parceque, nous explique Steelseries, ca consomme moins de cycles CPU que la connexion USB. *Le prix s' explique bien sûr par le mécanisme des touches, censé être 10 fois plus durable que sur les claviers classiques*.


CPCHW #9 à propos du 7G:



> *Un clavier hors de prix certes, mais construit comme un tank*. Le feeling mécanique est particulier, avec des touches très hautes, un clic franc, sonore, mais correctement amorti. A essayer avant d' acheter, car ça n' a rien à voir avec le toucher d' un clavier Logitech, par exemple. Le 7G reste un modèle orienté jeu vidéo avec un anti-ghosting total, une prise micro/casque et deux ports USB.


CPCHW #10 à propos du 7G:



> La référence actuelle dans le segment du "_clavier super haut de gamme qui pourrait résister à une explosion nucléaire_". Il s' adresse aux fanatiques du toucher old school, au bruit et au feeling viril, qui veulent un clavier mécanique offrant aussi tous les raffinements des modèles dédiés au jeu vidéo. Attention, on commence à avoir du mal à le trouver en magasin.


Qualité, luxe, cher mais conçu pour durer, métal, durabilité, hors de prix, haut de gamme, pour moi tout celà désigne un clavier qui ne s' use pas trop vite.

Pourtant dans les commentaires de mat.net j' ai lu que :



> Le seul défaut de ce clavier est le plastique franchement cheap des touches, qui se lissent très vite ( Z Q S D et espace étaient polies au point de refléter au bout d'un mois, les autres touches ont suivi petit à petit)


détails amusants:
Le milliard de touches se trouve réduit à sept, et la citation du constructeur sur la contruction de tank devient partie intégrante du texte. ::P:

----------


## Ckao

Faut surtout pas oublier de préciser le "bug" Z+SHIFT+ESPACE du quand même excellent Illuminated Keyboard Logitech.

Ça me semble très important comme "détail".

----------


## Pym

Wow... 
Toi quand tu critiques, c'est pas du gratuit, t'as le dossier qui suit dis donc ...  :^_^: 

Sinon, les écrans encore et toujours... De tous les composants et périphériques c'est certainement celui qui a été le moins souvent traité ... Ça commence sérieusement à manquer ...
Y aurait matière pour un vrai très gros dossier ....

Un petit quelque chose sur les ventilos c'est une bonne idée aussi.
Et tant qu'à faire le guide d'achat CPL qui manquait au dernier numéro ...

----------


## ebonnot

Un petit comparatif sur les chipsets vidéo intégrés face à une vraie carte graphique dans une utilisation "htpc". Est-ce que le bruit du ventilo ajouté par une carte graphique vaut le coup par rapport au chipset des core i3 par exemple ?
Je précise pour des configs non gamer.
Dans le choix des configs, c'est surtout le coté jeu qui est mis en avant.

----------


## keulz

> Wow... 
> Toi quand tu critiques, c'est pas du gratuit, t'as le dossier qui suit dis donc ...


"Répondre avec citation", c'est si dure que ça ? M'a fallu 1 minute pour comprendre que c'était pas une remarque pour Ckao...

----------


## Tildidoum

C'est pas du hardware, mais ça aurait sa place dans un CPCH : 
Un papier sur direct X, à quoi ça ça sert, les alternatives, l'historique, pourquoi certaines versions sont snobées par les développeurs, et surtout ce que chaque version à apporté de concret dans nos jeux / applis.

Désolé si déjà publié dans un CPC ou CPCH que j'aurais raté  ::unsure::

----------


## Ezechiel

> C'est pas du hardware, mais ça aurait sa place dans un CPCH : 
> Un papier sur direct X, à quoi ça ça sert, les alternatives, l'historique, pourquoi certaines versions sont snobées par les développeurs, et surtout ce que chaque version à apporté de concret dans nos jeux / applis.
> 
> Désolé si déjà publié dans un CPC ou CPCH que j'aurais raté


Ca c'est intéressant!

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Ouaip , ça m’intéresse aussi le papier sur les direct X , juste histoire de savoir ce qu'a apporté DX9 par rapport au 8 , DX10 par rapport au 9 et quelle influence ça a sur les jeux  :;):

----------


## MrChris

Très bonne idée et la même pour OpenGL !

----------


## Narm

> Très bonne idée et la même pour OpenGL !


J'allais partir sur un truc genre "Facile DirectX 7/8 a tué l'OpenGL (hormis Carmack qui résiste encore et toujours)" mais finalement celui-ci reprend du poil de la bête par le biais de l'OpenGL ES (utilisé dans les consoles et tout les trucs nomades à la mode)  ::ninja::

----------


## kommissar_alan

Un état des lieux des disques SSD, car les offres actuelles, c'est un peu la foire..

----------


## Tiri

Pareil, surtout en cette période de crise du disque dur, ça me tente bien de prendre un SSD en ce moment.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Moi j'aimerais savoir comment peut on faire son boitier soi même.
La dernière tentative que j'ai pu observer autour de moi était pour le moins surprenante :

----------


## Wingi

Une proposition, au cas où (je crois pas l'avoir vu passer) : le prix du silence.

Grosso modo, toute la problématique d'un PC qui s'oublie : quel matos choisir, y'a-t-il des éléments incontournables et d'autres pipo-marketing qui changent rien, si ce n'est la facture ? 

Est-il possible de jouer silencieusement, et si oui, quel est l'impact sur la facture ? La durée de vie ? etc

----------


## TiNitro

Je plussoie de beaucoup, un tel dossier bien fait me convaincrait d'acheter le hors série

----------


## cosades

Peut-être déjà diffusé dans un CPCH mais proposition quand même :

Les cartes sons, les baladeurs, les enceintes (5.1, HiFi) et écouteurs. Avec ou sans fil.
Comment se monter un système audio de qualité (avec ou sans PC d'ailleurs) ?
(critères primaires, technologies, marques, pièges marketing, piège "psychologiques" (qualité ok mais inaudible à cause des sources), différences entre les couleurs des lentilles des laser CD etc. ...)

Y a du taf là-dessus, mais ce ne serait pas inintéressant. On croise ça avec les formats audio MP3, OGG, FLAC et on a du dossier !

----------


## Calimero

je rebondis sur ce que dit Ckao : il faut ABSOLUMENT sortir le Logitech Illuminated Keyboard des claviers conseillés pour les joueurs : j'avais déjà créé un post pour signaler le problème(Voir ici)
En effet, sur les nouveaux modèles, la combinaison des trois touches Z + SHIFT + ESPACE ne fonctionne pas, ce qui pour moi exclut automatiquement ce clavier d'une sélection pour joueurs. Ce serait quand même dommage de claquer 75 € dans un clavier où l'on ne peut pas jouer aux FPS dans de bonnes conditions...
C'est sans aucun doute un remarquable clavier pour la bureautique, mais pas pour le jeu. Je joins un lien pour montrer que de nombreux acheteurs se plaignent de ce problème : lien forum logitech

----------


## keulz

> je rebondis sur ce que dit Ckao : il faut ABSOLUMENT sortir le Logitech Illuminated Keyboard des claviers conseillés pour les joueurs : j'avais déjà créé un post pour signaler le problème(Voir ici)
> En effet, sur les nouveaux modèles, la combinaison des trois touches Z + SHIFT + ESPACE ne fonctionne pas, ce qui pour moi exclut automatiquement ce clavier d'une sélection pour joueurs. Ce serait quand même dommage de claquer 75 € dans un clavier où l'on ne peut pas jouer aux FPS dans de bonnes conditions...
> C'est sans aucun doute un remarquable clavier pour la bureautique, mais pas pour le jeu. Je joins un lien pour montrer que de nombreux acheteurs se plaignent de ce problème : lien forum logitech


Moi ça ne me pose pas de problème. Après, je ne fais pas partie de cette France d'en bas, celle de la boue, qui conserve les contrôles par défaut, tout pourris. Ca doit être ça.  ::ninja::

----------


## Wingi

Une autre proposition de dossier, mais pe un peu trop éloignée du matos PC pur et dur ? 

Un PC "vert", rêve de hippie ? J'y vois plusieurs angles possibles : la consommation, la composition du hardware, les efforts de recyclage.

Y'a-t-il des marques qui se démarquent sur l'un de ces points ? Tous ? Y'a-t-il un impact sur la fiabilité ? Le prix ?

J'avoue que mes propositions sont pas mal en marge du hardware PC pur et dur (aka "regarde mon gros bench"), mais à titre personnel, j'ai pas mal fait le tour des tuto et des grosses barres sur le web, du coup même s'il m'est agréable d'avoir un support de référence à montrer aux gens (et qu'il est difficile de vendre un mag "Hardware" sans cela), c'est surtout pour les dossiers "à côté" que j’achète mon CPC H.

Hésitez pas à me recadrer si je suis minoritaire  :;):

----------


## Mastaba

La fabrication en soi des composants "verts" pollue déjà tellement que c' en est ridicule d' un point de vue réellement écologique, l' intérêt se situe plutôt du point de vue consommation, d' où découle le besoin en dissipation, et donc les nuisances sonores et vibratoires des ventilateurs.
Il y a déjà eu un article sur la consommation des pièces & périphériques informatique et un dossier sur les HTPC (où le silence est primoridal), mais parler spécifiquement du silence dans les PC en général pourrait être intéressant oui, des ventilateurs à la gestion psychoacoustique au refroidissement (même si il y a déjà eu un dossier sur le watercouilling) et aux disques durs.

Pour le recyclage il devrait simplement et généralement être obligatoirement effectué quel que soit la marque et sa politique environnementale, ce qui n' est pas le cas; voir aussi les batteries inamovibles qui il me semble ne devrait plus être pour ces même raisons.

En fait ce serait plutôt un article pour montrer à quel point la production est polluante, ce qui serait aussi intéressant remarque.


A propos des HDDs 5400RPM, ils sont pour moi très loin d' être inutiles et à fuire comme la peste comme voudrait nous le faire comprendre les articles là dessus depuis un certain temps maintenant, et pour exactement les mêmes raisons de bruit et de dissipation.

En effet même si c' est bien évidemment absurde de coller un 5400RPM comme disque système d' un PC de jeux (bien que les temps de chargements & boot ne soient pas affectés autant qu' on pourrait le penser, cf la totale inutilité du RAID0 dans ces cas), il y a des tas d' utilisations où on a absolument pas besoin d' une réactivité extrême, et où les contraintes de bruit/consommation/dissipation sont bien plus importantes; par exemple dans un NAS, un HTPC où dans un PC en tant que disque de stockage, et encore plus couplé à un SSD pour le système/OS/jeux qui sera, lui, parfaitement silencieux.
Où encore dans des cas de serveur de stockage avec un entassement de hdds et où le moindre gain en consommation est multiplié par le nombre de disques et se répercute sur la température de l' ensemble (ce qui demande une ventilation mais aussi une alimentation plus puissante)

Que des cas où la haute densité surfaçique suffit largement à avoir de hauts débits en écriture/lecture séquentielle (dans le cas où on ne cherche pas les perfs pure en terme d' accès simultanés bien entendu) et où le gain en silence sur la rotation est vraiment appréciable quand on a éliminé les autres nuisances sonores (alim/CPU/GPU)
Ensuite bien sûr on peut agir sur la vitesse de déplacement des têtes pour limiter le bruit en accès, au prix d' une latence plus importante (ce qui n' est pas grave pour du stockage).

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Peut-être que pour suivre l'article sur les ventilateur on pourrait avoir un test des différents rhéobus : efficacité , ergonomie   ::huh::

----------


## Frypolar

Et tendance à mourir dans le feu et la douleur dès qu’on branche plus de 2 ventilos.

----------


## pegounet

> Peut-être que pour suivre l'article sur les ventilateur on pourrait avoir un test des différents rhéobus : efficacité , ergonomie


oui oui oui svp !
 ::wub::

----------


## GCA

Toujours pour suivre l'article sur les ventilateurs, pourquoi pas une étude sur les flux d'air à l'intérieur de la tour, visualisés par infra-rouge ou par de la fumée, parcequ'il me semble qu'il doit y avoir un gros désordre avec tous ces ventilateurs.

----------


## MrChris

En complément du dossier sur les ventilateurs j'aurai bien aimé un Comment ça marche sur la régulation PWM, 3 Pin... et même un petit guide pour réguler tout ce beau monde de manière logicielle (Cpu Fan), semi-hard (PWM, et hard (Rhéobus).

----------


## ToloTOTO

deux idées d'article
- FrameRate perception et performance. Est-ce nécessaire d'avoir plus de 25 FPS ? Limite perceptible ? relation entre les Framerate et la "boucle sensori motrice : cad la relation entre le framerate et la précision à la souris.
- un casque 5.1 est-il utile ? Meilleur qu'un casque stéréo avec une "bonne" spatialisation du son ?

----------


## Euklif

> - un casque 5.1 est-il utile ? Meilleur qu'un casque stéréo avec une "bonne" spatialisation du son ?


Déjà été fait lors du cpc hard avec dossier sur les casques. Y a deux numéros en arrière il me semble.

----------


## TeHell

> deux idées d'article
> - FrameRate perception et performance. Est-ce nécessaire d'avoir plus de 25 FPS ? Limite perceptible ? relation entre les Framerate et la "boucle sensori motrice : cad la relation entre le framerate et la précision à la souris.


Gros plus 1.
Pour couper la langue à ceux qui disent que comme le ciné c'est à 24fps  y a pas besoin de plus dans les JV, et pour ceux qui ne jurent que sur les 200fps à CSS alors qu'ils sont sur un LCD 60Hz.

----------


## Frypolar

> Gros plus 1.
> Pour couper la langue à ceux qui disent que comme le ciné c'est à 24fps  y a pas besoin de plus dans les JV, et pour ceux qui ne jurent que sur les 200fps à CSS alors qu'ils sont sur un LCD 60Hz.


Et à ceux qui n’ont toujours pas compris que sur l’id Tech et certains de ses dérivés avoir plus de 60 fps procurent certains avantages, peu importe l’écran utilisé.

----------


## Tosporc

Bonjour 

Pour ma part j'aimerais beaucoup voir un dossier sur les virus et autres malwares. Ainsi qu'un test des fortron hexa 400 ou 500W.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Les écrans 3D "sans lunettes", pour les plus riches d'entre nous, est-ce au point ?
Ca marche avec les films "rayon bleu", la télé, les jeux PC et console ?
Faut-il être "bien en face et à bonne distance", comme pour la 3DS ?
(Pardon pour ma demande , il est probablement trop tôt : c'est un dossier pour dans qq années.)

----------


## Mastaba

http://www.nofrag.com/2003/nov/24/8629/

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Les fous de Razer ont encore inventé un "truc bizarre" :
http://www.razerzone.com/projectfiona
Un test, svp ?

Edit : Pardon, j'ai parlé un peu vite : "concept device".

----------


## Conan3D

J'aimerais bien avoir un comparatif de webcams dans CPC hardware (je sais que y'a déjà eu les webcam par IP je crois, y'a quelques numéros de cela...). Ou un dossier sur le matos audio (carte son, enceintes, micros...)

----------


## Euklif

Tiens, une idée jeter en l'air qui vous démarquerez encore plus :
- accessoire de geek (truc chauffant en usb & co ) : le pourquoi du comment que c'est de la merde  ::ninja:: .

----------


## thauthau

A quand le test hardware des différents membre de la rédac de CPC ?

dimensions, consommations, performances, conformité aux normes européennes, benchmark et fiabilité des matériaux ?

----------


## MrChris

> A quand le test hardware des différents membre de la rédac de CPC ?
> 
> dimensions *19,5*, consommations *Coca Zero*...

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ce serait sympa un reportage interne, genre "CPC Hardware : les coulisses". ::P:

----------


## keulz

> deux idées d'article
> - FrameRate perception et performance. Est-ce nécessaire d'avoir plus de 25 FPS ? Limite perceptible ? relation entre les Framerate et la "boucle sensori motrice : cad la relation entre le framerate et la précision à la souris.


 + 1 aussi, comme ça Fryp' arrêtera de nous saouler avec sa video de boule qui rebondi.

----------


## Z-4195

> A quand le test hardware des différents membre de la rédac de CPC ?
> 
> dimensions, consommations, performances, conformité aux normes européennes, benchmark et fiabilité des matériaux ?


Tu oublies les critères cruciaux : résistance aux projectiles, liquides et fluides hétéroclites  ::P:

----------


## kikoro

> Ce serait sympa un reportage interne, genre "CPC Hardware : les coulisses".


Franchement ce serait pas con  :Bave: .
Le labo secret de Doc TB.
Le bureau super ultra protéger de Boulon.
ect... ::love::

----------


## dutilleul

Je trouverais bien utile un dossier sur les applications et services intéressants sur une télévision connectée.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Un petit dossier sur Windows 8 et le jeu. Ce qu'on doit attendre, toussa, ...

----------


## Teto

Loin d'être idiot car Windows 8 va être très orienté cloud, donc faut s'attendre à une déclinaison DRM façon cloud pour les jeux...

----------


## Euklif

Aujourd'hui, vu que je suis censé être un "pro de l'informatique" dans ma boite alors que c'est pas vraiment le cas en pratique (et c'est pas faute de le dire), j'ai eu une conversation sur "pourquoi monter soi-même son ordi". Et j'ai eu l'impression de prendre ça par le mauvais bout : dire que l'o/c possible aide à voir venir, que l'on sait ce que l'on a comme matos (réparation, ciblage des besoins spécifique) ou qu'on peut soi-même choisir les logiciels à faire tourner, c'est bien et tout le monde comprend presque où sont les avantages mais c'est surtout synonyme de "perte de temps" ou de "truc compliqué à faire". J'ai eu l'impression que j'aurais vachement mieux fait de tourner mon argumentaire autrement. Genre pourquoi ne PAS acheter des PCs de grandes surfaces, en expliquant bien les emmerdes possibles et, forcément, la perte de temps plus que possible qui peut en découler.
Et je me suis dit qu'il y aurait matière à faire un dossier "newbie proof" avec mise en avant des alims cramoisie, des tours a format propriétaire chelou, des déséquilibres évidents et autres service après vente "spécial" (je me souviendrais toujours du PC portable acer de ma femme qui est retourné 6 fois chez eux sans un "vrai" réglage du problème)...

Et pour démystifier encore plus le montage, un p'tit dossier sur comment diagnostiquer une pièce défectueuse facilement. Je sais pas pour les autres mais personnellement, c'est ce qui m'as le plus longtemps retenu de tenter le coup. D'ailleurs, quand je l'ai fait, y a eu un truc qui marchait pas et suite à diagnostique par un petit connard revendeur, je me suis retrouvé avec une alim de 1000W (au lieu de parler tdp, il m'as parlé ampérage sur les rails et bon, y a pas beaucoup d'indication la dessus sur le dos des boites  :Emo: ). Oui, ça fait mal. Mais il m'as offert le diagnostique! Et le sourire!  :ouaiouai:

----------


## TeHell

JE te rejoins sur ce point Euklif.
Quand je vois le nombre de personnes qui achètent des PC dans les grandes surfaces et qui 2 ans après rachètent un PC tout neuf (dans une grade surface :D) car le précédent ne marche plus ... Alors que certainement il suffisait de réinstaller l'OS. (mais comme il n'y a pas de CD avec l'OS fourni avec les PC de grandes surfaces ....).

Bref, c'est un bon article potentiel. De tester les PC de grande surface "bruts".





> Et à ceux qui n’ont toujours pas compris que sur l’id Tech et certains de ses dérivés avoir plus de 60 fps procurent certains avantages, peu importe l’écran utilisé.


Tu crois vraiment que 100, 150 ou 200 fps feront une différence réelle à CSS (ou autre jeu)? Surtout si ton écran ne rafraîchis l'image que 60 fois par secondes?
Si tu en as la démonstration, je suis tout à fait ouvert pour changer d'avis ;D.

----------


## Frypolar

> Tu crois vraiment que 100, 150 ou 200 fps feront une différence réelle à CSS (ou autre jeu)? Surtout si ton écran ne rafraîchis l'image que 60 fois par secondes?
> Si tu en as la démonstration, je suis tout à fait ouvert pour changer d'avis ;D.


Google t’aidera à trouver plein d’infos sur l’influence du framerate sur l’id Tech 3. Ça n’a rien à voir avec ton écran ce sont juste des bugs qui pointent le bout de leur nez sous certaines conditions. Les jeux basés sur ce moteur, et ils sont nombreux, héritent parfois des bugs. Sur CoD 4, à partir d’un certain framerate (entre 115 et 125, je sais plus) tu peux rebondir sur le sol. Au delà de 250 ton personnage ne fait plus de bruit en se déplaçant. Tu peux aussi voir tes armes tirer plus rapidement.

Edit : je crois qu’il n’y a pas que le framerate comme fauteur de trouble mais je ne suis pas sûr.

----------


## Wobak

Sur quake3, le fps_max à 142 puis 125 donne des sauts plus faciles.

----------


## Nuigurumi

Je ne sais pas si c'est dans l'esprit de Canard PC Hardware, mais j'aimerais bien des dossier techniques présentant la technique derrière des services que nous consommons au quotidien.
Par exemple :
 - Fonctionnement des serveurs de jeux CPC
 - "Qu'est ce que le Cloud ?"
 - Visite d'un centre de données (OVH ? Free ? Gandi ?)
 - Infrastructure derrière votre box ADSL
 - Comment Internet fonctionne ?

Bref, des sujets que l'on ne possède pas directement mais que l'on utilise quotidiennement.

----------


## TeHell

> Sur quake3, le fps_max à 142 puis 125 donne des sauts plus faciles.





> Google t’aidera à trouver plein d’infos sur l’influence du framerate sur l’id Tech 3. Ça n’a rien à voir avec ton écran ce sont juste des bugs qui pointent le bout de leur nez sous certaines conditions. Les jeux basés sur ce moteur, et ils sont nombreux, héritent parfois des bugs. Sur CoD 4, à partir d’un certain framerate (entre 115 et 125, je sais plus) tu peux rebondir sur le sol. Au delà de 250 ton personnage ne fait plus de bruit en se déplaçant. Tu peux aussi voir tes armes tirer plus rapidement.
> 
> Edit : je crois qu’il n’y a pas que le framerate comme fauteur de trouble mais je ne suis pas sûr.


Bugs et cheats, donc rien à voir avec la fluidité le "ça rame à 80 fps" et la fréquence de rafraîchissement de l'écran... ce qui était la proposition de sujet à la base.

----------


## Wobak

> Tu crois vraiment que 100, 150 ou 200 fps feront une différence réelle à CSS (ou autre jeu)? Surtout si ton écran ne rafraîchis l'image que 60 fois par secondes?
> Si tu en as la démonstration, je suis tout à fait ouvert pour changer d'avis ;D.


Si on répond à ta question (qui ne parle pas de fluidité hein), OUI ça fait une différence. Arrête de tergiverser.

----------


## Frypolar

> Bugs et cheats, donc rien à voir avec la fluidité le "ça rame à 80 fps" et la fréquence de rafraîchissement de l'écran... ce qui était la proposition de sujet à la base.


En fait ça joue quand même au niveau de la fluidité. Essaie tu verras. Va jouer à CoD4 vanilla puis prends un cfg pour tout forcer en ultra low en montant la limite de FPS et trouve sur un serveur ProMod. Je te garantis que tu vas sentir la différence même avec un écran 60 Hz. Et bug/cheat, oui et non. Oui pour le bug mais est-ce toujours un bug quand c’est accessible à tous et intégré au gameplay ? Je citerai deux exemples : le strafe jump et autres jumps assimilés de Quake et le ski (Tribes). Cheat ? Non plus car il faut en général que le serveur soit configuré comme il faut, tu ne peux pas le faire dans ton coin comme tu ne peux remplacer les modèles de tes ennemis pour qu’ils soient rose fluo.

Edit : après relecture on ne parlait pas de fluidité au départ mais bon, ça marche quand même.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour/  ::): 



> Est-ce toujours un bug quand c’est accessible à tous et intégré au gameplay ?


Oh le troll !
Oui, même déguisé en ami (fonctionnalité), un cafard (bug) reste un cafard !

----------


## Aerdalis

Bonjour

Je rebondis (encore) sur le sujet des images par seconde. J'aimerai attirer l'attention de Doc TB sur l'approche de techreport quant à la pertinence de la mesure des performances des cartes graphiques par les seuls FPS. Qu'en pense t'il ?
Article principal
Mise à jour
La thèse avancée défend qu'il s'agit là d'un indicateur incomplet, indicatif mais non suffisant. Et de mon point de vue non-spécialiste, leurs arguments me semblent intéressants.

----------


## keulz

> Bonjour
> 
> Je rebondis (encore) sur le sujet des images par seconde. J'aimerai attirer l'attention de Doc TB sur l'approche de techreport quant à la pertinence de la mesure des performances des cartes graphiques par les seuls FPS. Qu'en pense t'il ?
> Article principal
> Mise à jour
> La thèse avancée défend qu'il s'agit là d'un indicateur incomplet, indicatif mais non suffisant. Et de mon point de vue non-spécialiste, leurs arguments me semblent intéressants.


Intéressant.
Le test de la 7950, et des précédentes, du coup. A voir, surtout qu'on voit une différence entre la 6950 et la 560Ti. Dommage que les graphs de la dernière page soient fait à moitié.

----------


## Thamior

Après discussion avec un ami il apparaît que tous les équipements réseaux ne se valent pas vraiment (Captain Obvious). Et quand je dis ça, ce n'est pas bien sûr pas entre un switch Gigabit et un switch 10/100 mais bien entre appareils de la même catégorie.
Plus précisément, il s'avère que son modem routeur (en carton) ne supporte pas un grand nombre de connexions simultanées et saute donc dès qu'on veut télécharger des distributions linux en utilisant un client bitorrent (Bien sur, ce routeur est founi par un FAI).

Tout ça pour dire qu'il serait peut-être intéréssant de faire un point sur les caractéristiques qui ne sont pas données ou mises en valeur sur les étiquettes mais qui impactent bien l'expérience utilisateur, que ce soit pour les routeurs/switchs mais aussi peut-être du côté du wifi ou du cpl.

Je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été proposé (ou déjà fait, à vrai dire, j'ai sauté quelques numéros), mais ça me paraissait intéréssant puisque personellement, je considère le réseau domestique comme quelque chose "d'acquis" (J'ai un switch Gigabit à 10€ et les bons câbles, ça va aller vite, c'est Gigabit).

----------


## Antigonos

Je plussoie pour le matériel réseau.

----------


## WARGH

Salut Doc TB,
L'article sur le SRT d'Intel est très intéressant et m'a initié à cette nouvelle techno du SSD cache. Pouvoir enfin disposer d'un disque système de 1To en profitant des perfs du SSD et ce sans avoir à réinstaller/cloner l'OS, c'est tout simplement génial. De plus le ticket d'entrée pour en profiter devient bien plus abordable grâce aux SSD intégrant directement cette fonctionnalité (merci du tuyau Jys  :;): )!

Mais cet article m'a apporté aussi de nombreuses interrogations et pourquoi pas des idées d'articles pour notre CPC Hardware adoré :

- quid des performances avec des disques durs 5200trs : la vitesse voir le temps d'accès du HD (WD black) a-t-il un impact sur les performances du SSD caching?

- quid des performances et différences entre les 3 technologies de SSD caching :
   -- SRT d'Intel pour les cartes mères en Z68 et Z77
   -- Hyperduo pour les SSD et les cartes contrôleurs en Marvell 88SE9130
   -- FAST Factor sur les disques durs Momentus

- Quid en cas de panne du SSD?

J'espère que cela t'inspirera.
En tout cas continuez comme ça, tout est bon dans le CPC Hardware. 

Spoiler Alert! 


sauf peut-être les mots croisés, j'y arrive jamais

 ::P: h34r:

----------


## Mastaba

Oui j' ai eu le même problème au moment de choisir mon switch gigabit: aucun test ou comparatif sérieux disponible. (Et donc j' ai pris un SMC un peu au pif)
C' est un peu le même problème que pour les onduleurs en fait.

Un dossier explicatif sur les points à surveiller, et sur toute ces histoires de fonds de panier et de techno serait bien sympa et inédit.

Et ca permettrait de comprendre pourquoi il y a un tel gouffre au niveau prix avec le matos pro.

D' ailleurs à propos, ca pourrait être intéressant au niveau bullshit de traquer les produits avec un très mauvais rapport qualité/prix, et qui tablent sur leur positionnement "pro" pour multiplier leur prix de manière abusive et injustifiée, je suis sûr qu' il y en a plein.

----------


## meduz

J'ai tous les CPC Hardware à partir du 6. J'ignore quels dossiers figuraient dans les précédents, mais y a-t-il déjà eu un sujet sur le watercooling, ce qu'il apporte, ses contraintes, les différentes techniques, etc. ?

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> ...watercooling...


 Mon expérience est triste : je voulais du "silence".  ::wub:: 
Rassuré sur les risques de fuites, j'ai tenté.
En serrant trop un waterblock bricolé, j'ai cassé mon processeur.  ::(: 

Mon conseil pour le silence : placer l'ordinateur bruyant dans une autre pièce que le clavier, la souris, l'écran, la chaise... Les rallonges USB et les Hub le permettent.

----------


## bambibreizh

Tiens pourquoi pas un dossier sur bien agencer son bureau (je ne sais plus si l'idée n'as pas déjà été soumise).
 - Orienter son écran par rapport à la fenêtre (les écrans anti reflet si on ne peut pas se mettre à 90° de la fenêtre)
 - Les bonnes chaises pour avoir une bonne assise
 - Le recul à avoir par rapport à la taille de son écran (et à la résolution)
 - L'éclairage nécessaire pour jouer de nuit/le soir/par temps de pluie/quand il fait soleil/pendant derrick, ah non rien à voir c'est l'heure de la sieste là ;p
 - Aménager son bureau pour le bi/tri/quadri/multi-écrans (oui je sais multi ne fait pas 5 ;p)
 - Angles optimal entre ses écrans
 - Utilité des repose poignets pour souris/clavier
 - Les outils pour bien gérer son multi-fenêtring (démarrer les jeux sur l'écran 2 et garder l'écran 1 pour le bureau principale, type ultramon)
 - Un test des bureaux de grandes marques distributeurs, est-ce que ça vaut le coup d'acheter le bureau "spécial informatique" de chez conforama ou ikea ou juste s'acheter deux tréteaux et une planche ou aller chez un spécialiste du bureau, le petit ébéniste du quartier, ... Avoir un bureau d'angle est-ce que ça sert vraiment à autre chose que stocker ses papiers ?
 - Est-ce qu'il vaut mieux stocker sa tour à hauteur de ses écrans ou bien par terre ?
 - Les outils (et par extension les boîtes) à avoir toujours à proximité de sa tour pour démonter, nettoyer, bricoler, ...
 - Où placer ses enceintes, si on a un kit 2.0, 2.1, 5.1 (distances, angles de positionnement, ...)
 - Où placer sa plante verte ? Est-ce qu'il faut avoir une plante verte à côté de son écran ? Quelle type de plante ?
 - Avoir un repose pieds est-ce bien utile si on fait plus d'1m50 ?
 - Où placer son imprimante/scanner si on est en wifi ?
 - .... Sûrement plein d'autres trucs à savoir pour bien faire son bureau, hauteur des prises électriques, où mettre son onduleur, ...

Et puis autre idée qui me vient en cours là, un petit dossier rapide sur bien nettoyer son PC (on est au printemps, c'est l'heure du grand nettoyage ;p).

J'avais eu aussi une autre idée, mais celle-ci est partie dans la rédaction précédente.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> Un repose bien


 : ?
C'est quoi ? Un repose-manivelle ? Un repose-poignées ? Un repose-manettes ?

----------


## Flad

> Est-ce qu'il faut avoir une plante verte à côté de son écran ? Quelle type de plante ?


A l'arrière de l'écran : un cactus type "cactus-colonne" pour les ondes.

----------


## bambibreizh

> Bonjour. 
>  : ?
> C'est quoi ? Un repose-manivelle ? Un repose-poignées ? Un repose-manettes ?


Je pensais à un repose pamplemousse, mais j'ai corrigé en repose pied;p
J'ai vraiment du mal à écrire là...

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Il y a des sites de photos de bureau.  :;): 
Je propose de créer un fil de forum (sauf s'il y en a un) pour présenter les siens.  :B): 
La rédac est généreusement invitée à participer !  ::wub::

----------


## keulz

> Bonjour. 
> Il y a des sites de photos de bureau. 
> Je propose de créer un fil de forum (sauf s'il y en a un) pour présenter les siens. 
> La rédac est généreusement invitée à participer !


Il y en a déjà un.

----------


## GrandFather

Pourrait-on envisager un dossier sur les liseuses ? Certes CPC vanilla en avait fait un mais il commence à dater, pas mal de nouveautés aussi bien côté hardware que soft sont intervenues depuis.

----------


## Mastaba

Un comparatif de sondes de calibration ?
Comment calibrer écrans et imprimantes ?

----------


## Zohan

+1 pour le comparatif/tuto sur la calibration d'écrans.

----------


## deathdigger

> Oui j' ai eu le même problème au moment de choisir mon switch gigabit: aucun test ou comparatif sérieux disponible. (Et donc j' ai pris un SMC un peu au pif)
> C' est un peu le même problème que pour les onduleurs en fait.
> 
> Un dossier explicatif sur les points à surveiller, et sur toute ces histoires de fonds de panier et de techno serait bien sympa et inédit.
> 
> Et ca permettrait de comprendre pourquoi il y a un tel gouffre au niveau prix avec le matos pro.
> 
> D' ailleurs à propos, ca pourrait être intéressant au niveau bullshit de traquer les produits avec un très mauvais rapport qualité/prix, et qui tablent sur leur positionnement "pro" pour multiplier leur prix de manière abusive et injustifiée, je suis sûr qu' il y en a plein.


C'est quoi l'intérêt d'avoir du vrai Gigabit chez soi ?

----------


## Mastaba

Ben quand n' importequel hdd (même pas des SSD, même pas en RAID, même à 5400RPM) est capable de cracher presque 100Mo/sec en séquentiel, c' est quand même un peu beaucoup mieux pour les gros transferts de données dans le réseau que d' être limités à genre 25Mo/sec parcequ' il y a un goulot d' étranglement inutile quelquepart, que le switch où le chipset réseau d' un des PC arrive pas à suivre parcequ' on a eu aucun comparatif disponible au moment de les choisir.

Et aussi simplement pour le plaisir de lire un article technique approfondi sur un sujet qui n' est jamais traité nulle part ailleurs.

----------


## deathdigger

Mouais, en sachant qu'à moins de passer par des protocoles type ftp, tu ne seras jamais au max de ta connexion en samba (surtout depuis Vista), je ne suis pas sûr que ça vaille un vrai dossier.

(et c'est un mec avec un vrai switch 1Gbits/sec qui dit ça en plus  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Mastaba

Le but c' est pas d' être _forçément_ au taquet des possibilités de la connexion, mais de pouvoir profiter de plus de bande passante, parceque quand on transfert des trucs un tant soi peu lourds, ca fait vite une différence d' avoir 15-25 ou ne serait-ce que 50-60Mo/s, et pas besoin de FTP pour ça.

Puis c' est quoi un "vrai switch gigabit" ? Parceque c' est quand même intéressant de savoir aussi, démystifier la chose, au lieu de juste dire que c' est pas intéressant.
Et puis y a déjà eu un article sur les prises CPL, on pourrait aussi bien se dire que bah, tant que ca fonctionne quel intérêt le débit qu' on peut en tirer ?
Le pourquoi du comment, les goulots d' étranglements, ce qui empêche justement d' avoir le débit maximum est un truc intéressant aussi.

----------


## Euklif

> J'ai tous les CPC Hardware à partir du 6. J'ignore quels dossiers figuraient dans les précédents, mais y a-t-il déjà eu un sujet sur le watercooling, ce qu'il apporte, ses contraintes, les différentes techniques, etc. ?


Dans le numéro 5  :;): .

----------


## Yshuya

> Un comparatif de sondes de calibration ?
> Comment calibrer écrans et imprimantes ?


Wouah putin! +1000 Je suis entrain d'y réfléchir. Intérêt pas intérêt ! Bonne idée approved !

----------


## deathdigger

> ...
> Puis c' est quoi un "vrai switch gigabit" ? Parceque c' est quand même intéressant de savoir aussi, démystifier la chose, au lieu de juste dire que c' est pas intéressant.
> Et puis y a déjà eu un article sur les prises CPL, on pourrait aussi bien se dire que bah, tant que ca fonctionne quel intérêt le débit qu' on peut en tirer ?
> Le pourquoi du comment, les goulots d' étranglements, ce qui empêche justement d' avoir le débit maximum est un truc intéressant aussi.


Un HP ProCurve récupéré du taff. Le CPL, c'est autre chose, la technologie employée cause de plus grands écarts selon la qualité et avec des débits merdiques peuvent effectivement brider ta connection (notamment si t'es fibré).
Sur un Switch Gigabit, tu vas peut être avoir une différence de facteur 2 grand max (et encore) :
Tu tournes à 1Gb/s : ça fait du 125Mo/s
Tu tournes à 500Mb/s : ça fait du 62.5Mo/s
Tu prends un gros fichier de 5 Go : 40 secondes / 80 secondes.

Mouais, à moins de s'amuser à faire des transferts tout le temps, la différence vaut pas le coût d'investir dans du matos hors de prix. Enfin, c'est certainement pas moi qui vais dicter la ligne éditoriale de CPC Hardware, mais je pense que le sujet ne devrait pas intéresser tant de monde que ça (le but, c'est de vendre le magazine, faut pas oublier)  :;):

----------


## Mastaba

Avec ce point de vue, on peut aussi considérer qu' il n' y a pas tant de monde que ça qui est fibré...

Pour le gain temps, ben oui c' est courant de faire des transferts de fichiers relativement gros très régulièrement, le but n' est pas de gagner ponctuellement 40sec sur UN transfert unique qui ne se reproduira plus jamais, mais de gagner du temps sur chacun des milliers de fichiers plus ou moins volumineux (et aujourd' hui en 2012 la taille des fichiers a quand même bien gonflé) qu' on va s' échanger quotidiennement, via un NAS par exemple (qui ne me semble pas être un matériel trop hardcore, si ? Enfin ils ont eu leur comparo.)

Ensuite il n' est justement pas question d' acheter du "matos pro hors de prix" (autrement on aurait pas besoin de tests, enfi j' ose espérer qu' ils fonctionnent suffisamment bien pour un réseau domestique), mais de voir ce que valent les switchs grand public en les comparant entre eux et en regardant leur rendement par rapport à un switch pro, de voir si il n' y en a pas qui se démarquent positivement ou négativement, si le gain en perf des bons justifie leur le surcoût, le fonctionnement et les paramètres à surveilles lors du choix, pourquoi cette différence de prix avec le matos pro, etc.

Et 500Mb/sec c' est déjà bien, ce n' est pas rare de ne même pas atteindre celà avec du matos pourtant gigabit.

Le problème c' est justement qu' aujourd' hui certaines catégories de matos (hier les alims, maintenant les onculeurs, switchs, etc.) qui "intéressent moins de monde" sont complètement dénués de tests/comparatifs et restent dans l' ombre.
Pour choisir un matériel appartenant à ces catégories, il faut se contenter du pifomètre/réputation de la marque/publicité, en espérant ne pas se faire avoir trop en profondeur.
On a vu que c' était pas si inutile que ça pour les alims, dont on aurait pu dire exactement la même chose il y a peu ("tant que ca marche c' est bon, pourquoi payer plus cher alors qu' il n' y a même pas de gain de performance à la clé ? Prends une Heden !")

En ignorant sciemment des trucs "_parceque bon c' est pas super sexy, puis faut vendre_" on aurait jamais eu le dossier sur les piles par exemple, ou celui sur les onduleurs, ou encore celui sur le watercooling, qui finalement ne devaient intéresser qu' une niche de lecteurs.
Puis qui se soucie vraiment de connaître en détail l' architecture des CPU/GPU ? Autant ne mettre qu' un tableau de bench pour qu' on puisse juste repérer le meilleur rapport perf/prix, autant se contenter de la note+conclusion dans les tests de CPC...

C' est un peu comme si les seuls jeux à être dignes d' être testés étaient les gros blockbusters type CoD parceque, quel intérêt de parler de petits jeux indé, ou de tous les jeux hardcore de ackboo quand ces derniers ne doivent pas intéresser la grosssse majorité, dont on sait apparemment prédire (ou plutôt imposer, à forçe de préjugés) les goûts ?

En nivellant perpétuellement par le bas le niveau, parceque considérant que le "grand public" ne sera pas intéressé, on arrive vite à des trucs pas cool.

Pas que je tienne absolument à mon comparatif de matos réseau (switchs, mais aussi pourquoi pas routeurs, en remplacement des box ? câbles et blindages FTP/SFTP/etc. et leur utilité) bien que ca m' intéresse; mais le principe de ne faire que des trucs mainstream qui râtisse large n' est pas ce qui m' attire dans CPCHW.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Bravos Mastaba.
Pour mes souhaits, j'ajoute les KVM, car on est plusieurs à avoir plusieurs boitiers remplis de vieux matériels.
Merci.

----------


## deathdigger

> ...


C'est pas ce que j'ai dit, maintenant, on peut aussi demander s'ils peuvent tester les solutions de bureaux à distance (parce que ouais en ce moment au taff on est train de se tâter entre les solutions Citrix et le RDP pur), ou encore la virtualisation (Xen, VmWare ou Hyperfile ?), mais encore une fois, je ne pense pas que ce soit suffisamment intéressant pour l'ensemble des lecteurs.
C'est un peu comme le message de RedGuff (oui j'ai envie de passer pour le connard de service  :Cigare:  ), les KVMs, y'en a des millions, sachant que n'importe quel modèle de base suffit  99.999999999999% du temps, pourquoi faire un test ?

----------


## Euklif

Arrêter avec vos "lecteurs".
Entre le dossier sur le Watercooling, les alims, celui sur les bios et l'overcloking, les nas, les ampoules, les piles ou les piège marketing, vous pensez vraiment que le but du mag est de s'enfermer dans un cadre de lecteur type? Y a aussi bien du sujet "de niche" pointu sur le hard que sur des sujets bien plus généraliste (et assez peu traité à mon gout en sus). Pour un mec qui veut maitriser son réseau, un dossier scwitch/routeur "officiel" & autres, matos de manière générale peut être intéressant. Et pour élargir, on peut même y rajouter de quoi brider/partitionner une ligne (si c'est possible) pour arrêter que Kevin pompe tout le bordel pour les films de poney qu'il matera quand papa/maman seront en train d'aller voir leurs amants respectifs.

Ce qui est intéressant avec le mag, c'est justement qu'il ne s'adresse pas uniquement aux gros fondu de geek power user.

----------


## Teto

Lors du dossier sur les ampoules les puissances actives, réactives (mais pas apparentes) ont été abordées, mais pour simplifier le rédacteur a utilisé une image qui ne correspond pas du tout à la réalité. Je suis conscient qu'il avait pas la place d'expliquer, mais malgré tout son explication a été foireuse et pourrait enduire avec de l'erreur le lecteur non au courant (haha) ce qui est dommage. Je pense qu'un dossier spécial sur comment fonctionne le réseau électrique serait pertinent, avec différentes rubriques comme :
- Qu'est-ce qu'est le courant ? Qu’est-ce qu'une tension, une intensité ?
- Pourquoi le réseau est en alternatif ? sur 230 V ? Que signifie les 50 Hz ?
- Qu'est ce que la puissance active, réactive, apparente?
- On peut diviser les composants électrique en 3 familles : les résistances, les inductances et les capacités, ou un mélange de tout ça. Comment ça marche ? Quelles sont les applis ? Ben alors un transistor, qu'est-ce que c'est ?
- Comment, avec une installation mal conçue, une batterie d'ampoules LED peut y mettre le feu (à l'installation, pas la batterie...).
- Pourquoi il est préférable de transporter le courant sous une forte tension et un faible courant et non l'inverse.
- Comment une ligne haute-tension peut devenir un énorme condensateur.
- Comment est construit le réseau français ? Comment sont gérées les pannes secteurs ? les courts-circuits (une branche qui tombe sur 2 fils moyenne tension par exemple) ?
- Que signifie l'état du réseau électrique ? Comment peut-on perturber un réseau ? Comment se fait-il que ce ne soit pas un gros cirque en définitive et qu'on ait toujours une belle sinusoïde ?
- Une petite introduction aux harmoniques (ça aide à expliquer les perturbations réseau).
- Etc.

Par ailleurs, je crois qu'il y a une petite erreur sur les ampoules. Je n'ai pas vérifié, mais j'ai eu pendant mes cours (et c'est assez frais) un formateur à EDF (et un bon, genre il fait cours à des ingés) qui nous a fait un cours magistral (au sens propre) sur le réseau français. Et pendant le cours il nous a bien dit qu'en fait si, la consommation de la puissance réactive est bien payée par les ménages et non uniquement par les entreprises, mais que c'est sous forme de forfait noyé dans les frais (ça n'apparait pas sur la facture). Et si on dépasse le quota, on se fait tirer l'oreille et on paye. Mais ce n'est qu'un détail.

----------


## jahwarrior

> blah blah


Heureusement que tu n'es pas redacteur ... sinon tu nous ferais un mag chiant comme la mort ...

----------


## deathdigger

En plus, ils ont fait mention au bouquin "l'électronique pour les nuls" qui est un bon bouquin d'apprentissage expliquant pas mal de ces notions.

----------


## Teto

> Heureusement que tu n'es pas redacteur ... sinon tu nous ferais un mag chiant comme la mort ...


Non justement. La qualité d'écriture est tellement là que justement, ce ne serait pas chiant mais au contraire rigolo comme tout.
Tu as trouvé leur dossier sur les ampoules chiant ? Non ? Et ben crois-moi, en cours, c'est chiant comme tout...



> En plus, ils ont fait mention au bouquin "l'électronique pour les nuls" qui est un bon bouquin d'apprentissage expliquant pas mal de ces notions.


C'est vrai que je me suis emporté. Le problème est que si on veut expliquer clairement, même de manière succincte, un problème, une idée, une technologie, faut quand même expliquer certaines notions. Or, en électricité, faut quasiment remonter aux bases. Le faire dans de petits encadrés type 1/4 de page serait bien suffisant et oui, cela pourrait être rigolo, et bien fait, vous passerez votre temps à apprendre des trucs, même si vous savez ce qu'est un courant alternatif triphasé à double impédance hélicoïdale.

----------


## Yshuya

Pour ma part, je trouverais cool que vous de faire un nouveau dossier sur l'Uefi comme vous aviez fait pour le bios. J'avoue être un peu perdu dans toutes ces options. 

Bon cela a peut être déjà été fait mais je ne l'ai pas vu passer !

----------


## vlaslav

Je suggere un dossier sur le refroidissement, avec des cas particuliers etudiés à la loupe : mini pc,avec ou sans GPU,suivant les types de boitiers les plus repandus,quels ventilos rajouter,tout ça...

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ca a du déjà être soumis (et c'est peut-être HS) mais pourquoi pas un dossier sur le mobilier d'ordinateur et sur l'agencement de sa machine ? Cela pourrait traiter de la disposition idéale des enceintes, de l'écran, de la position la moins contraignante à adopter (pour ne pas se flinguer le dos ou les mirettes), etc. Et on pourrait y ajouter les recommandations habituelles entrée/milieu/haut de gamme (par exemple en bureau, fauteuil, etc).

----------


## willydiscus

> Pour ma part, je trouverais cool que vous de faire un nouveau dossier sur l'Uefi comme vous aviez fait pour le bios. J'avoue être un peu perdu dans toutes ces options. 
> 
> Bon cela a peut être déjà été fait mais je ne l'ai pas vu passer !


*+ 1*

----------


## le_cheval

j'ai lu les 2 dernières pages , un dossier sur les TV basé sur des critères un peu plus proche du jeu en general (input lag, rémanence, détails des technologies et un petit top selon les budgets?) n'as pas encore été proposé , pour les gens jouent au pc sur grand écran ça serait pas mal non?

----------


## Anonyme866

Avoue que c'est pour jouer à la console !  ::):

----------


## le_cheval

:tired:  Je ne vois pas de quoi vous parlez monsieur ...  ::rolleyes::  
De toute façon y'a du consoles plus plus dans mon canard, ils ont ouvert la boite de pandore!

----------


## Euklif

> Avoue que c'est pour jouer à la console !


Ben perso, j'y songe de plus en plus. Pour un neophyte total, y a beaucoup de question à la con pour qui veut transformer son PC en "bête à tout faire". Si on peut avoir un signal visuel sans cable sur la télé/projo, un singal audio du même ordre sans casque sans fil, ce genre de connerie. Bon, vu lag & co, pour du jeu, ça risque de poser problème mais vu que cpc hard n'est pas tourné entièrement gamer... Ca rejoint un peu le dossier sur les nas, même si ce dernier s'étant vachement plus appesantit sur leurs qualités/défauts que sur les types d'installation possible. Puis on a beau dire : si les consoles c'est la vie, faut avouer que si on se banque un lecteur blueray pour le PC, y a moyen que se soit plus sympa à mater sur une téloche que sur un écran ordi. A moins d'être célibataire ^^.

----------


## Anonyme866

Deux trois petites idées de thèmes d'articles possibles :

1) Les bras articulés pour moniteur. Lesquels risquent de se casser la gueule. Quid de la souplesse/fermeté à l'usage. Les trucs et bidules innovants à éviter. Y a t-il une différence concrète entre ceux se fixant au mur ou au bureau. Etc, etc...

2) Les produits d'entretien. Genre, ceux dédiés à nos écrans ou la pâte pour nettoyer les claviers. Le prix se justifie t-il par rapport à des produits plus classiques ? Je veux dire, sans tomber dans le nettoyage de dalles à la javel, peut-on trouver quelque chose de tout aussi efficace mais moins cher car sans l'étiquette "produit informatique" ? En cas de secours, est-il possible de nettoyer sans risque son écran de portable avec une lingette pour lunettes ?

3) Combinaison entre Retro-gaming et matos d'aujourd'hui. Genre, y a t-il des réglages et/ou adaptateurs pour jouer dans les meilleures conditions avec une console des 80' sur un écran LCD ? Ou faut-il se procurer un écran plat LD ?

Ah oui, j'espère aussi que l'on aura des tests velus sur les deux espèces d'hotas pour mechs façon Steel Battalion sortant en fin d'année.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Pour le dossier sur les ondes radio, il manque la réponse à "pourquoi le wifi me fait mal ?", svp.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

J'aimerais bien une sorte de petit dossier récurrent, retraçant à chaque fois l'histoire d'une figure de l'informatique ou d'une société qui a marqué le monde des ordinateurs (je parle en terme de hardware).

----------


## Anonyme866

Un comparatif des sticks d'arcade serait apprécié.  :;):

----------


## pepperonio

Yeah... I think so too..

----------


## Taï Lolo

Suite à la lecture du topic de MetalDestroyer, je verrais bien un petit sujet sur les différentes méthodes d'antialiasing qui ont l'air de pousser comme des champignons en ce moment : FXAA, SMAA, Supersampling...

Ce serait pas mal pour résumer les avantages/inconvénients, les possibilités de combinaison entre les techniques, la compatibilité/prise en compte par les jeux actuels,  les techniques d'implémentation avec les injecteurs... ce genre de chose.

----------


## jahwarrior

Surement dit plus haut, mais un article sur la domotique au sens large (protocole x10 ...) serait le bienvenu.

----------


## bambibreizh

Salut,

Ca faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas eu une super idée dont j'ai le secret (quoi je me jette des fleurs tout seul ? Même pas vrai ! ;p)
Devant racheter une multiprise prochainement, j'ai ressorti mon "vieux" CPC HW qui en parlait, j'ai relu l'article et les conseils d'achat. Et là me vient une question (relativement inutile pour le sujet multiprise je pense, mais peut être pas pour d'autres sujets), est-ce que je peux considérer ce guide d'achat encore valide alors qu'il a XX mois ?
Donc par extension, mon idée (de génie je ne vais pas le répéter sans cesse quand même ;p) serait d'avoir peut être une page (magazine ou forum ou autre) reprenant les vieux articles et annonçant si ils sont toujours d'actualités ou non. C'est complètement ce qui est fait pour les CPU, RAM, CG, etc... Mais les matos annexe, il n'y a pas de suivi. Quand devrais-je considérer le dossier sur les ampoules ou sur le watercooling (par exemple) trop ancien pour ne plus m'y fier aveuglément ?

Merci.

----------


## Nono

Bonjour,

Alors, c'est pas une super idée, mais juste une question : allez-vous vous pencher à nouveau sur les cartes sons ? La sortie des nouvelles puces de chez Sound Blaster, ainsi que la déclinaison à rallonge de la gamme Xonar d'Asus font que je suis un peu perdu (et je ne suis peut-être pas le seul). Les chips Realtek intégrés à la carte mère font peut-être le café, mais dans les jeux, avec le port casque, on se tape quand même des joyeux grésillements.

De plus, d'un côté comme de l'autre, il semble que les drivers soient toujours aussi problématiques. Ca mériterait donc un petit test en bonne et due forme pour constater les dégats...

----------


## D-Reaper

une idée d'article pour canard pc hardware  : disséquer et analyser une calculatrice graphique pour le lycée tel que la Ti 89 titanium.
Pour information c'est une calculatrice vendu neuve près de 200€ avec des spécificaiton technique qui ferait peur au premier ipod touche venu :
-écran 160x100
-processeur 16 mhz
-256Kb de mémoire de stockage
plus d'infos ici : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TI-89_series
Ça me semble horriblement chère vu le matériel embarqué et j'aimerai bien savoir la marge que ce fait texas instrument...

----------


## Arteis

> Bonjour,
> 
> Alors, c'est pas une super idée, mais juste une question : allez-vous vous pencher à nouveau sur les cartes sons ? La sortie des nouvelles puces de chez Sound Blaster, ainsi que la déclinaison à rallonge de la gamme Xonar d'Asus font que je suis un peu perdu (et je ne suis peut-être pas le seul). Les chips Realtek intégrés à la carte mère font peut-être le café, mais dans les jeux, avec le port casque, on se tape quand même des joyeux grésillements.
> 
> De plus, d'un côté comme de l'autre, il semble que les drivers soient toujours aussi problématiques. Ca mériterait donc un petit test en bonne et due forme pour constater les dégats...


Entièrement d'accord !

----------


## Qiou87

Effectivement, l'idée du comparo des cartes sons est pas mal. Avec les dernières SB, quelques Xonar, et les derniers chipsets VIA ou Realtek histoire de comparer l'apport d'une carte additionnelle.

On parle tellement de graphismes dans les jeux vidéos, et jamais assez de son. Mais un beau jeu à l'ambiance sonore naze (que ce soit les voix ou la musique), c'est nul. Et un superbe écran 27" 3D épaulé par un 2.0 à 30€ c'est un gâchis que beaucoup de gens ne comprennent pas...

----------


## Teto

Sauf les sourds naturellement...  ::happy2::

----------


## Anonyme866

Effectivement, les sourds jouent à des jeux de sous-marins ou dans le vide spatial. Ils n'ont que faire du rendu d'un kit 5.1 !   ::): 


L'idée des cartes audios est pas mal du tout. Pour preuve, j'envisageais également de la suggérer.


Mais en trucoïde et machinbidule assez HS, je dois avouer être séduit à l'idée d'une dissection de calculatrice scientifique/graphique. Cela dit :



> Pour information c'est une calculatrice vendu neuve près de 200€ avec des spécificaiton technique qui ferait peur au premier ipod touche venu : /.../ Ça me semble horriblement chère vu le matériel embarqué et j'aimerai bien savoir la marge que ce fait texas instrument...


Oui et non. Ton iPod Touch gère plusieurs trucs et machins assez variés mais sans aller à un degré d'excellence nulle part. La calculatrice, elle, excelle dans un domaine bien précis. Son infrastructure centrale, moins polyvalente, n'a pas autant besoin de perf' mais a besoin de fiabilité absolue. Je doute que ton iPod puisse gérer aussi aisément ce que peut faire une calculatrice scientifique sans tomber sur les rotules malgré des performances globales apparemment supérieures.

----------


## Cedski

Ceci dit il y a quand même deux ou trois composants qui ont du voir une baisse de prix (genre... l'écran, la ram, etc...).


Je plussois sur une test sur les cartes son, j'irais meme plus loin, sur l'audio des PC en général, pour les jeux, la video et l'écoute musicale.

----------


## maeterlink

Ouais, bon, les rédacteurs devraient continuer à faire à leur idée. (domotique - multiprises ... j'vous jure ! :-) )

----------


## thauthau

Pourquoi pas un article sur l'obsolescence programmée pour démêlé un peu de ce qui est du phantasme et de la réalité ?

----------


## keulz

> Pourquoi pas un article sur l'obsolescence programmée pour démêlé un peu de ce qui est du phantasme et de la réalité ?


 :Bave: 
Ca serait fichtrement intéressant !!!

----------


## Flad

En effet, très bonne idée je trouve, même si le sujet est peut être trop vaste pour un seul numéro de CPC HW.

----------


## znokiss

C'est chaud d'enquêter sur un tel sujet...
Remarque, parler à un ingé qui fait de l'Analyse de la valeur, c'est un bon début de piste.

----------


## keulz

> En effet, très bonne idée je trouve, même si le sujet est peut être trop vaste pour un seul numéro de CPC HW.


Les ondes c'était aussi un vaste sujet.

----------


## Charlot

J'aimerais bien une config de canard en mini-ITX.

----------


## bambibreizh

> J'aimerais bien une config de canard en mini-ITX.


Tu as des infos sur les mini-PC dans le CPCHW avec les multiprises (il y a 2 ou 3 numéros de ça je dirai).

----------


## Flad

On a une idée de la date de sortie du CPC HW 14 ? (il était prévu pour fin septembre il me semble).
Et un pti "spoil" du contenu ?

----------


## Charlot

> Tu as des infos sur les mini-PC dans le CPCHW avec les multiprises (il y a 2 ou 3 numéros de ça je dirai).


Oui, je sais mais je pensais plutôt à un truc mis à jour mensuellement, comme les autres configs. Ce qui m'intéresse d'ailleurs, ce sont les mises à jour: comment choisir mes piles ou mes ampoules maintenant que les CPC Hard où ces objets sont testés datent de plusieurs mois? Hein, comment? Même chose, lorsqu'ils seront testés, pour les cafetières, les frigos, les bières et un mars. En fait, idéalement, chaque CPC Hard devrait contenir une rubrique "mises à jour". Ça devrait être possible en embauchant 120 personnes.

----------


## bambibreizh

> Oui, je sais mais je pensais plutôt à un truc mis à jour mensuellement, comme les autres configs. Ce qui m'intéresse d'ailleurs, ce sont les mises à jour: comment choisir mes piles ou mes ampoules maintenant que les CPC Hard où ces objets sont testés datent de plusieurs mois? Hein, comment? Même chose, lorsqu'ils seront testés, pour les cafetières, les frigos, les bières et un mars. En fait, idéalement, chaque CPC Hard devrait contenir une rubrique "mises à jour". Ça devrait être possible en embauchant 120 personnes.


Effectivement connaitre l'évolution des dossiers seraient bien (j'en ai déjà parlé dans un post précédent en demandant une page pour noter "l'obsolessence" des dossiers passés).
J'aime aussi un test sur les cafetières, frigos, .... Le tout en domotique, est-ce qu'il est intéressant de ce lancer là-dedans, qu'est-il possible de faire actuellement, ...

----------


## TeHell

Moi j'aimerais bien que dans les tests de matos on ait des tests d'anciennes gloires!
Comme des anciennes cartes 3D, cartes son, écrans, alims etc...
Tout ce que nous encensions il y a quelques années et décrivions comme étant le summum de la qualité, mais testé avec les critères et la rigueur d'aujourd'hui.

----------


## Charlot

> Moi j'aimerais bien que dans les tests de matos on ait des tests d'anciennes gloires [...] avec les critères et la rigueur d'aujourd'hui.


Il y a déjà une rubrique historique, non? Je ne pense pas qu'un test apporterait grand-chose, je suis plus pour des avis utiles au consommateur du temps présent - à moins d'un accroissement du nombre de pages ou d'une vente dans le passé, bien entendu.

----------


## TeHell

AH j'ai pas dit un dossier spécial, mais un encart avec une vieille gloire lorsque sont testées les nouveautés.
Ce qui a été "imposé" par nvidia avec les 660 (pour inclure une 9800GT je crois). Ou ici:
http://www.comptoir-hardware.com/art...r-de-2006.html
C'est toujours intéressant je trouve. Pour la science et la curiosité évidemment.

----------


## Charlot

Sinon et tant que je suis debout, je verrais bien un récap des chipsets actuellement disponibles, les fonctions qu'ils apportent et les différences qui les séparent. Avec une fin heureuse.

----------


## acdctabs

Moi j'ai toujours été un peu déçu que vous vous n'êtes pas intéressés aux enceintes Edifier.

----------


## Old_Bear

Un comparo sur les tablettes  :B):

----------


## meduz

Y'a déjà eu.

----------


## Old_Bear

@ meduz : ... euh, oui, mais dans chaque numéro de "Hardware" on parle de trucs dont on avait déjà parlé la fois précédente ... les processeurs, les cartes graphiques, ... les accessoires, donc, c'est pas une raison et puis le monde a bougé depuis Octobre 2011 ...

Une autre idée, "Réseau Local - Box - Disque multimédia" ...

----------


## Flad

Ah ben tiens, tu me donnes une idée : les télés connectés avec un comparo de différents modèles et comment ça fonctionne/s'installe, les avantages/inconvénients etc ....

----------


## Anonyme866

Jouer sur TV ou sur moniteur avec PC ou console de salon.

Un topo sur les différents moyens de recevoir la TV sur son PC.

----------


## keulz

> @ meduz : ... euh, oui, mais dans chaque numéro de "Hardware" on parle de trucs dont on avait déjà parlé la fois précédente ... les processeurs, les cartes graphiques, ... les accessoires, donc, c'est pas une raison et puis le monde a bougé depuis Octobre 2011 ...


Ouai, enfin tout ne rentre pas dans un mag, hein. Et l'objectif du cpc hard est plus dans les proc que dans les tablettes...  :tired:

----------


## jahwarrior

Un comparatif sur les videoprojecteurs.

----------


## jesersarien

demandez à Mdt de vous aider, il le fait si bien.
Moi je quitte et reprends mes billes.

----------


## Charlot

> De courts articles (1 pages ou 2 par numéro quitte à traiter un sujet sur plusieurs numéros ) sur les bases ou principes liés à informatique.


Je suis pour.




> un numéro récapitulatif par an [...] points(plus de complexité).


Je suis pas pour. Juste des actualisations synthétiques.




> J'en prendrai 2


 Rrrrou

----------


## keulz

> un article expliquant comment lire et comprendre une question afin qu'une discussion demandant les envies des lecteurs concernant de futurs dossiers à traiter dans CPC Hardware ne deviennent pas 10 pages de 
> "plus de fps ça sert à rien" 
> ou 
> "la truc machinx27bizoomienergisé et bocoup mieu ke ta machinbidulek89me7bihélicoïdées gros noob" 
> et autres 
> "moi je sais mieux et sinon vous ai-je parlé de mon labrador youki?"


 ::huh:: 
keskidi ???



> Par exemple l'électricité,qui est elle ?  on parle de son mais qu'est ce que l'acoustique et ses lois la régissant? On parle d'affichage donc de vision mais c'est quoi voir ? ....


lol ?

C'est déjà pas forcément simple d'apprendre ce genre de choses en cours et quand on a le backround nécessaire, mais alors là, tu vas perdre 95% des lecteurs.

Nan mais si tu veux apprendre ce genre de choses, il y a des bouquins très bien faits et très complets.
Sérieux quoi... Tu confonds le CPC hardware avec un bouquin de révisions pour les exams.

L'intérêt des dossiers précédents résidait dans le simple fait que ça traitait de sujet intéressants et abordés nul part ailleurs.



> un numéro récapitulatif par an regroupant les divers articles généralistes et tout les gros dossiers parus pendant l'année avec des mises à jour éventuellement ou des approfondissements de certains points(plus de complexité).


Si tu veux tous les articles de l'année, tu n'as qu'à acheter tous les CPC hard de l'année ?  ::huh::

----------


## acdctabs

Dans les comparatifs de performances de cartes graphique j'aimerai bien voir apparaitre des anciens modèles (genre ATI 4890 ou des anciennes Geforce) que beaucoup de gens ont encore et qui donnerait une idée de l'intérêt de changer par exemple.
(Quitte à faire un graph Directx 9 / Directx 11+)
Idem pour les CPU.

Je me trompe peut-être mais je pense que beaucoup de gens achètent pour repérer leurs futurs matériels et donc pouvoir comparer avec ce qu'on a est une chose intéressante.

Personnellement je prends les anciens magasines pour réussir à retrouver mon matos à côté d'un truc qui est encore dans le comparatif mais ça devient vite l'enfer (ou je passe par des sites internet qui ont +/- cette fonction) .

Après je dis pas mettre toutes les anciennes cartes mais vous avez sans doute moyen de mettre les modèles que vous recommandiez il y a pas si longtemps que ça.
(bon l'idée est un peu bancale ok mais je pense qu'il y a moyen d'en faire un truc)

----------


## jesersarien

demandez à Mdt de vous aider, il le fait si bien.
Moi je quitte et reprends mes billes.

----------


## Sim's

J'aimerais bien un article sur les processeurs ARM, car franchement j'y pige pas grand chose.

----------


## bambibreizh

Une petite idée au passage, ce n'est pas forcément très hardouère, mais je me lance quand même : "Les secrets d'un OS".
Comment est organisé un OS, de quoi il a besoin, comment on le conçoit/compile, les différentes philosophies de conception, les langages utilisés/utilisable, ...

Et plus hardouère, une petite explication sur les architectures matérielles (arm, x86, x87, ...)

----------


## Euklif

Perso, je viens de penser à un dossier "sans fil". Dans la continuité de celui des ondes, causer du matos de manière générale en disant les différences principales entre leurs versions filaires et non filaire. Les concessions à faire/ne pas faire pour se passer de tous ces cables (casques, souris, tout ça tout ça).

----------


## bambibreizh

> J'aimerais bien un article sur les processeurs ARM, car franchement j'y pige pas grand chose.


Je crois que Dieu... euh Doc (;p), a devancé nos attentes avec le décorticage des CPU !
Muchas Gracias senior !

----------


## Anonyme866

Une sélection de bouquins et revues de la presse informatique serait intéressante.

Doc TB avait déjà cité L'électronique pour les Nuls par exemple. Est ce toujours valable ou y a t-il eu mieux depuis ?

Des références pour se documenter sur des logiciels populaires ou pour atteindre certains buts, comme créer un site, seraient assez intéressant. Le *Pratique de MySQL et PHP de Philippe Rigaux* est t-il toujours une référence alors que vieux de trois ans ?

Ou les guides de Windows Seven ou Eight. Genre, est ce que les belles revues à la durable et présentable reliure plastique de *PresseLivre* valent-ils le coup/coût ? Ou n'est ce que de la poudre aux yeux vendue au prix de la poudre d'or ?

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Une idée comme ca :

L'avenir du numérique. 
C'est un peu fourre-tout, et faire quelque chose de sensé est assez délicat.
Prévoir a quel point les tablettes et smartphones vont se rapprocher du PC, si le cloud a de l'avenir, 3D (w/wo lunettes) etc... bref, la tendance que suivra selon vous l'évolution du monde numérique.
En contraste avec les tests de produits, essayer de prendre un peu de recul pour voir quelles sont les optiques les plus probables d’évolution dans les 5 ou 6 prochaines années.

----------


## Canard Groupies

Je suis vraiment médusé par la qualité de vos articles sur la construction des processeurs et sur votre comparatif sur les alim' de moins de 100 euros (votre labo ressemble à un fantasme de prof de physique). Je suis très heureux de voir que vous avez saisis le fait que le hardware ce n'est pas que des comparatifs de GPU ou des test avec "super award platilol" pour des CPU Duo-Xeon à 1800 euros l'un.
Cette lettre d'amour mise a part, je pense que vous devriez faire un petit comparatif sur les boitier milieu de gamme (style Corsair 500R et autres) sur 4 ou 6 pages. Et pourquoi pas un dossier sur le son du Pc? Avec tests de casque audio, carte son et autres haut parleur, mais également un descriptif pour montrer que audiophile ou pas, écouter les discours marketing nous poussant a acheter des cartes sons a 235€ est une foutaise (impossible pour une oreille normal de faire une différence entre la qualité d'une bonne carte a 50€ et une autre à 500€. Sinon, j'espère également un comparatifs sur les alims "haut de gamme" entre 100 et 200€, même si ce n'est pas le genre de la redac, je suis prêt a mettre le prix pour avoir un courant de haute qualité sans vouloir me faire arnaquer pas des pommes magnifiques a l'extérieur mais pourris  l'intérieur....En espérant que vous continuez dans cet voie, bonne continuation  ::):

----------


## keulz

Oh ouai putain, un dossier de 20 pages sur les idiophiles !!!  ::wub:: 
En plus on a déjà rassemblé beaucoup d'infos !!! http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/58...tourner-le-pc.



:rêve:

----------


## Euklif

Je fais un peu la poussière dans le coin pour une idée qui m'est venu en relisant le dossier sur les portables et le conseil donné pour les myopes (un écran à 130ppp mini pour plus de confort) : un dossier ou des trucs & astuces "mieux vivre son PC".
Genre si les repose poignet en plastoc de constructeurs ou en gel servent vraiment à quelque chose, si ça vaut le coup de se passer de lumière quand on a la vue fragile, les fameuses réso pour des écrans de bureau pour les yeux fragile, l'intérêt d'un vrai fauteuil de bureau en rapport à la même chose mais simplement design, ce genre de chose. Ca ferait une joli suite au mini-dossier sur le rangement de câble ^^.

----------


## yogalak

Bonjour,

A chaque comparatif de carte graphique vous les testez sur le processeur le plus puissant.
A chaque comparatif de processeur vous les testez sur la carte graphique la plus puissante.
Le processus est compréhensible : éviter le goulet d'étranglement provoqué par une pièce peu puissante.

Mais dans ma vraie vie à moi, je n'achète que rarement les 2 au même moment.
Et à chaque achat je me pose la même question : quoi acheter pour avoir le mieux sans dépenser pour rien.

Un petit récap de temps en temps sur le gain en images / sec sur le changement d'une carte graphique, en conservant le processeur (ou l'inverse) serait super utile.
Vous l'aviez fait dans un CPC Hardware (guide de l'upgrade me semble-t'il), et ça c'est présentatif de l'achat des utilisateurs.
Pourquoi ne pas mettre ce genre de tableau croisé (proc en ligne/ CG en colonne) avec les i/s : on verrait bien le gain en performance et éviterait ainsi les dépenses inutiles (ex, changer de CG quand on à un core i3 : oui mais quelle CG ? Mettre 500 € ds la meilleure CG ne sert à rien le i3 plafonnerait avant de l'utiliser).

Merci à ceux qui m'ont lu jusqu'au bout...

----------


## Dulgan

Je plussoie yogalak, l'idée du tableau compilant les performances graphiques (sur un panel de jeux représentatifs tant qu'à faire) me paraît bonne, une fois écartée l'éventualité d'une carte mère ou ram goulet d'étranglement, ce qui en surprendrait plus d'un  ::): 

Tiens, et une question HS, comme ça : la dernière config CanHard sera dispo pour réception avant noël ou pas ? Il vaut mieux monter un PC en suivant les avis du topic dédié ou attendre la sortie des configs sur matos.net ?

----------


## [nah]

Dans le fil de l'article sur les piles du numéro 4 : sur Amazon ou Dealextreme on trouve des lots de 10 piles lithium au format "bouton" (marques inconnues/marques connues mais authenticité invérifiable) au prix du pack de 2 en grande surface. 

Je ne sais pas si cela pourrait justifier un papier ou un morceau de papier, vu ce que doit être le travail derrière, et parce que même payées plein pot c'est un produit à quelques euros qui n'est pas acheté tous les jours, mais je me demande si elles durent cinq fois moins longtemps (ou si elles fondent cinq fois plus souvent, mais ça aurait fini par se savoir normalement). 

Plus sérieusement, si sous une référence identique on va trouver sur le marché des produits différents, ou si, en pratique, quelle que soit la marque et le prix la formule est la même, parce qu'elle est simple, n'offre pas beaucoup de possibilités de raccourcis et ne justifie pas des recettes/lignes de production spéciales pour piles moins chères (la différence de prix venant par exemple des dividendes P&G et des réjouissantes pubs télévisées).

J'ai déjà reçu des emballages marqués "Camelion" (http://www.camelionbattery.com/index...id=117&lang=en), du "Pakko" (http://www.pakkobatteries.com/) et des sans aucune marque sinon "Made in China". Je tiens les spécimens restants à la disposition de la science au besoin.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Le jeu en 4K.  :Bave: 
Pardon aux pauvres et aux classes moyennes, mais qu'en est-il du jeu en résolution "4k" ?
* Prix du matériel (écran, ordinateur très puissant).
* Liste des jeux (les jeux récents demandent-ils trop de puissance ? Les vieux jeux ont-il des textures assez fines ?)
* Quid de la "Playstation 4k" ?

Je sais que c'est probablement trop tôt, pardon.

----------


## Mastaba

J' aimerais bien voir tourner Total Annihilation en 4K.  ::): 

Il y a déjà eu un article sur le truc d'amd (eyefinity?) pour jouer avec plein d'écrans, et qui se rapprocherait déjà pas mal au niveau hardware nécessaire et des écrans (sauf pour les bordures et la taille finale).
Les jeux même récents fonctionneraient avec du matos puissant, vu le gouffre avec les consoles qui nivellent par le bas la qualité graphique et les capacités tri-écran+3D possible actuellement.
Les vieux jeux pas de problème si on peut modifier la définition comme on l'entends (exemple de TA qui permet n'importequelle définition supportée en agrandissant la surfaçe de terrain visible).
Pour les (très) vieux jeux avec une définition fixe genre 320*240 ca sera de toute manière aussi pixelisé que maintenant, l'effet ne sera qu'accentué par la taille de l'écran et peut déjà être observé avec un écran aussi grand, même de résolution moindre.

----------


## TeHell

Je l'ai dit dans le commentaire du CPC HW version 15, mais effectivement un test sur les écrans non-TN et les joueurs ça serait bien;
D'une part sur les différences réelles de qualité d'image (prouvé par photo par exemple), mais également sur les différences ressenties en utilisation, car elles peuvent être différentes.
Ainsi que conseiller la distance minimale d'éloignement pour avoir une expérience agréable; Car je n'imagine pas qu'un 27" full HD produise une image agréable à 40cm de distance. Ceci à cause de la matrice de pixels qui devient visible.

EDIT: rajout,
Je l'avais déjà indiqué, mais inclure une "ancienne gloire" dans les tests serait intéressant, histoire d'observer les améliorations sur quelques années / générations.
J'ai par exemple l'impression que les premiers core i7 ne sont pas tellement dépassés en terme de performance (à fréquence et nb de coeurs égaux) par rapport aux derniers CPU intel.
Est ce que l'ancienne Seasonic S12 est toujours en tête des classements ou pas, est ce que les anciennes souris sont toujours au top, etc...

----------


## Anonyme866

> Car je n'imagine pas qu'un 27" full HD produise une image agréable à 40cm de distance. Ceci à cause de la matrice de pixels qui devient visible.


Bah, c'est grosso modo à la distance que je suis et je n'ai pas ce problème avec l'écran IIyama ProLite E2773HDS conseillé depuis pas mal de mois par CPC+. J'oscille entre 50 et 60 cm en général.

----------


## TeHell

> Bah, c'est grosso modo à la distance que je suis et je n'ai pas ce problème avec l'écran IIyama ProLite E2773HDS conseillé depuis pas mal de mois par CPC+. J'oscille entre 50 et 60 cm en général.


Voilà; c'est la question que je me pose, car perso, le fullHD en 24", je remarque la trame parfois, sur les images claires, et c'est gênant. Alors je me disais qu'avec 27" ça devait être encore plus visible.

----------


## Anonyme866

La diagonale n'est pas le seul facteur. Le type d'écran (LED ou autre), sa définition, s'il est mat ou brillant, l'éclairage environnant, les réglages appliqués (je mets la luminosité à 10%), la qualité de fabrication (tout ne se vaut pas) et sans oublier la perception propre à chacun.

----------


## TeHell

D'où l'intérêt d'un article !!!  ::lol::

----------


## Praetor

Bonjour Doc,

Avec la sortie de la Surface Pro et autres hybrides tablette/PC (ie tablettes tournant sous un "vrai" Windows 8 avec un processeur Intel et pouvant donc faire tourner des logiciel de PC) je me pose la question de leur viabilité en terme de machine pour jouer. Évidemment pas à des jeux trop gourmands ni comme machine principale, mais je me dis que ce serait sympa pour jouer lors d'un trajet en train ou lorsque l'on attend à Roissy qu'Air Chance daigne enfin ramener son avion de merde qu'on attend depuis des heures, car dans ces cas une tablette est plus pratique qu'un laptop.

Deux questions concrètes que je me pose:
- Quels types de jeux sont jouables en mode tablette en utilisant le tactile comme interface? Uniquement des trucs à la con comme Angry Birds ou est-ce qu'une partie de EU3 ou Civ5 est possible sans trop galérer?
- Et si on l'utilise en mode laptop, donc sur un bureau en branchant un clavier, est-il possible d'y brancher une vraie souris et éventuellement d'autres périphériques (Joystick & co), quitte à utiliser un hub USB? Avec Microsoft je préfère me méfier  ::ninja:: 

J'ai trouvé plein de test de la Surface Pro sur le web, mais aucun n'avait une optique "gamer", d'où mes questions. Un article sur la viabilité de ce type de machine pour un usage de joueur serait à mon avis intéressant.

----------


## Doc TB

J'aurais tendance à te dire qu'il vaut mieux s'acheter une console portable vu le prix, mais ca peut etre interessant. Il faut toutefois se dire que les tablettes n'en sont qu'à leur balbutiements et que les modèles actuels seront totalement obsolète dans 6 mois.

----------


## juninho

Bonjour,

un article sur les configs adaptées à la virtualisation serais le bienvenue.

Merci d'avance

----------


## Jolaventur

C'est moins bandant que 15 pages de bench de CG mais Y'a déjà eu un dossier sur les tablettes dans  CPC HW?

----------


## Flad

> C'est moins bandant que 15 pages de bench de CG mais Y'a déjà eu un dossier sur les tablettes dans  CPC HW?


Oui

----------


## Jolaventur

> Oui


Un numéro en particulier?

----------


## Yshuya

Le dernier, je dirais.

----------


## bambibreizh

Petite idée, avec le Nexus 4, on entend "beaucoup" parler du chargement électrique sans fil (http://www.fasttech.com/products/1154/10001946/1215400).
Peut-être faire un petit (gros ?) encart sur cette technologie, ses possibilités, ses exploitations possible hors chargement mobile, ses applications à grande échelle (en sortie d'une belle centrale nucléaire EDF jusqu'à la prise qui alimente mon beau pc ou le rechargement des voiture électrique), les risques (ondes ionisantes ou non (et hop que j'te glisse un petit lien vers le CPC HW des ondes ;p)), que se passe-t-il s'il n'y a rien sur le bouzin mais que c'est branché, on consomme ou pas ?

Merci.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Salut,
Perso, je suis confronté à un problème : *comment réaliser mes captures vidéos "ingame", les éditer et les compresser à moindre coût, voire gratuitement ?* Ne serait-ce pas là un sujet qui peut intéresser pas mal de Canards ?  ::rolleyes::  Ou alors je suis le dernier à ne pas y parvenir…  ::siffle::

----------


## kikoro

> Salut,
> Perso, je suis confronté à un problème : *comment réaliser mes captures vidéos "ingame", les éditer et les compresser à moindre coût, voire gratuitement ?* Ne serait-ce pas là un sujet qui peut intéresser pas mal de Canards ?  Ou alors je suis le dernier à ne pas y parvenir…


Hardware.fr en a parler et avait fait un article très pousser me semble t-il.  :;):

----------


## Sinequanone

Hello, serait-il possible de connaitre la date de sortie du prochain CPC HW ?
Merci d'avance !

----------


## Frypolar

> Hello, serait-il possible de connaitre la date de sortie du prochain CPC HW ?
> Merci d'avance !


*30 mars*.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Hardware.fr en a parler et avait fait un article très pousser me semble t-il.


Ben ouais mais je lis CanardPC, pas Hardware.fr !  ::P:  Cela dit, merci du tuyau !  :;):

----------


## johnclaude

Est-ce parce que je suis intéressé par la question, je ne sais pas mais je pense qu'un dossier sur le matériel dédié aux simulations (automobile bien sûr, mais aussi aérienne) pourrait être envisagé.
Entre les périphériques de pilotage et les cockpits, il y a des choses à voir sans parler des à côté (multi écrans, système de son et autres buttkickers...).

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Ca marchera jamais ... pas assez de riches chez les Canards...  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme866

Et alors ? Tu ne vas pas ostraciser cette minorité tout de même ? Eux aussi ont droit à des articles pour eux. C'est aussi ça, la diversitude.

Et puis, blague à part, ça reste intéressant à lire même si pas concerné. Juste pour voir ce qui se fait et comment ça marche.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::):  
Par rapport à ma demande sur le jeu 4K et la PS4, la PS4 lira bien les films 4K : 100 Gio par film, environ.

----------


## Euklif

> Et alors ? Tu ne vas pas ostraciser cette minorité tout de même ? Eux aussi ont droit à des articles pour eux. C'est aussi ça, la diversitude.


Remarque, ce serait peut être aussi l'occasion de voir autre chose que du G27 ou du ferraritruc en recommandation ^^.

----------


## johnclaude

Moi en fait ce que j'aimerais bien voir c'est un truc sérieux sur la question avec plusieurs cibles de budgets comme les configs pc:
-le truc prix plancher, quitte à taper dans l'occase
-le "moyenne gamme" bon rapport qualité prix, du bon matos qui dure longtemps
-pas forcément le grand n'importe quoi qui coute le pib de la corrèze, mais le assez haut de gamme, qu'on ne pourra pas se payer mais où on pourrait se dire "il suffirait de faire un gosse et de le vendre, et je pourrais me le payer  :Emo: "

----------


## dutilleul

Cher Doc TB, vu que Hardware PC est un magazine séparé de CPC, ne pourrais-tu pas maintenant proposer du matériel pas forcément dédicacé aux joueurs ?
J'aimerais avoir des configurations bureautique, montage vidéo, création musicale, ...
Je trouverais intéressant aussi d'avoir pour chaque numéro, les meilleurs pc portables du moment pour ces types de config.

Je rêverais pourquoi pas, de trouver un jour dans mon Hpc, un dossier domotique avec le matériel adéquat pour régler la température pour chaque pièce de la maison, pour piloter les éclairages extérieurs, pour gérer le système de surveillance ou simplement pour ouvrir le portique situé à deux cent cinquante mètres de l'entrée principale.

Voilà, Je sais que c'est beaucoup de travail pour toi, mais après tout, c'est tout de même plus intéressant que de jouer sniper à TF2 sur ton propre serveur de Trade, afin de dominer sournoisement, des joueurs venus simplement droper quelques caisses, par sympathie.

----------


## markosncf

Bonjours à tous. A la recherche d'une nouvelle config (pour jouer en 2500*1080) je voudrais savoir si tu pouvais nous faire un dossier sur les écrans 21/9. De plus, je me pose deux questions:
1 y'a til une différence de perfs (fps dans un jeux: je parle bien de jeux vidéo et pas d'encodage...) entre un i5 3570k et un i73770k? Si non pourquoi le conseiller dans la config Duke Nukem?
2 As-tu fait des bench (en haute et très haute résolution) de gtx660 oc en sli? Les drivers sli sont-ils vraiment au point?

D'avance merci, et continue de nous faire profiter de ton expertise et de ton indépendance  ::):

----------


## kenshironeo

Il ya eu une information il ya un mois, disant que le son numérique était plus nocif parce qu'offrant un niveau sonore constant.

L'étude évoquée disait que par exemple, avec du son numérique, on aurait une musique avec un nombre de décibels fixes, par exemple 38, et que c'était plus nocif que d'écouter une musique qui aurait des montées ou des baisses sonores à intervalles réguliers.

Est-ce que cette théorie est fondée?

----------


## fabulis

Il est bien le dossier idiophile, mais le protocole de test n'était pas sans faille. l'expérience a déjà été tenté, par exemple comme rapporté ici  http://www.matrixhifi.com/ENG_contenedor_ppec.htm pour les premiers amplis behringer A500 censés être de la camelote, eux leur protocole de test comporte les deux systèmes à tester appelés A et B et le testeur peut demander à passer d'un système à l'autre à volonté pour faire son choix.

ceci dit réussie à prouver que les cables high-end font une différence par rapport aux cables standards, c'est une prime à 1 million de dollars offerts par randi swift: http://gizmodo.com/305549/james-rand...allingbullshit

----------


## wonder-wombat

> Il ya eu une information il ya un mois, disant que le son numérique était plus nocif parce qu'offrant un niveau sonore constant.
> 
> L'étude évoquée disait que par exemple, avec du son numérique, on aurait une musique avec un nombre de décibels fixes, par exemple 38, et que c'était plus nocif que d'écouter une musique qui aurait des montées ou des baisses sonores à intervalles réguliers.
> 
> Est-ce que cette théorie est fondée?


Je pense que tu fais référence à la loudness war ?

C'est une tendance actuelle des ingés son à réduire la dynamique des enregistrements, c'est à dire à augmenter le volume des "creux" du spectre sonore pour les rapprocher des "crêtes". C'est un phénomène de notre époque, qui se trouve être aussi celle du numérique, mais les deux ne sont pas liés. Le numérique, surtout en haute définition, permet en théorie d'avoir une dynamique bien supérieure à celle des supports analogiques.

Quant à l'aspect sanitaire dont tu parles, ça me semble pas délirant d'imaginer que ce soit moins bon pour les tympans à haut volume mais il n'y a pas de quoi psychoter. C'est surtout appauvrissant pour la musique si elle n'est pas adaptée à cette pratique.

----------


## supercastor

Juste un petit commentaire sur le test en aveugle sur l'influence d'un câble de modulation à l'écoute.

Une expérience très poussée dans ce domaine a été menée par la partie "scientifique/rationnelle" du forum HCFR il y a 8 ans.
http://www.homecinema-fr.com/forum/d...t29781210.html

Elle est particulièrement intéressante car elle est plus rigoureuse que le protocole proposé dans le magazine : 
- un morceau est écouté deux fois de suite
- le câble de modulation est changé (ou pas) en fonction du hasard (on tire à pile ou face) à chaque écoute
- On demande aux auditeurs de dire si les sons sont différents (et pas s'ils sont meilleurs ou moins bon).
- Deux séries sont faites : l'une en clair (tout le monde sait quel câble est utilisé), l'autre en simple aveugle (seul le manipulateur connaît le câble utilisé).

(Ce protocole empêche complètement l'auditeur d'essayer de feinter le dispositif en reconnaissant la série où un seul câble est utilisé comme dans le protocole de CPH.)

Evidemment, en clair tout le monde entend une différence, mais en aveugle plus aucune différence n'est perceptible....
Demandez à Emmanuel Piat sur HCFR, il est très pointu sur la question.



Si vous cherchez un acousticien compétent et un peu énervé par les délires idiophiles, vous avez aussi Jean-Pierre Lafont, qui officie sur ce forum :
http://www.cinetips.com/index.php
Où vous apprendrez que le principal facteur qui explique la qualité du son est.... la salle d'écoute!

---------- Post added at 13h00 ---------- Previous post was at 12h57 ----------




> Quant à l'aspect sanitaire dont tu parles, ça me semble pas délirant d'imaginer que ce soit moins bon pour les tympans à haut volume mais il n'y a pas de quoi psychoter. C'est surtout appauvrissant pour la musique si elle n'est pas adaptée à cette pratique.


Si c'est dangereux.
38 dB c'est un son très faible et totalement inoffensif. Par contre les baladeurs actuels montent à 95 dB, et écouter de la musique compressée à ce niveau et plusieurs heures par jour, c'est clairement dangereux. (enfin, je ne le ferais pas)

----------


## Euklif

Ton premier lien : "Erreur 404 - Impossible de trouver ce que vous cherchez".
Remboursez!

----------


## supercastor

C'est réparé ! Erreur de copier coller.

----------


## fabulis

Il y a un bon article en anglais sur pourquoi on entends une différence quand il n'y en a pas forcément: http://nwavguy.blogspot.fr/2012/04/what-we-hear.html

----------


## wonder-wombat

> Si c'est dangereux.
> 38 dB c'est un son très faible et totalement inoffensif. Par contre les baladeurs actuels montent à 95 dB, et écouter de la musique compressée à ce niveau et plusieurs heures par jour, c'est clairement dangereux. (enfin, je ne le ferais pas)


Évidemment mais ce n'était pas ça la question : est-ce qu'il est plus dangereux d'écouter à 95 dB de la musique toute compressée ou d'écouter à 95 dB une symphonie correctement masterisée avec une grosse dynamique ? 
Je ne sais pas...

----------


## supercastor

Il me semble que oui :
Les baladeurs sont bridés à 100 dB. Sauf que "normalement" c'est 100 dB en crête, c'est-à-dire une fraction de seconde.
Avec de la musique compressée à mort (genre 2 dB de dynamique), ben tu entends ta musique entre 97 et 100 dB.

Le seuil de dangerosité c'est 85dB. L'INPES conseille de régler le volume de son baladeur à la moitié de la puissance maximale.

----------


## kenshironeo

Je voudrais vous proposer de réaliser un dossier sur la récolte du coltan, les conditions dans lesquelles ce dernier est extrait, et les conséquences de son exploitation sur le plan sanitaire, social, et géopolitique. Ainsi que sur les conditions de travail de smineurs qui l'exploitent, et les problèmes liées aux tentatives de suicide au sein de Foxconn

----------


## Bah

> C'est une tendance actuelle des ingés son à réduire la dynamique des enregistrements, c'est à dire à augmenter le volume des "creux" du spectre sonore pour les rapprocher des "crêtes". C'est un phénomène de notre époque, qui se trouve être aussi celle du numérique, mais les deux ne sont pas liés. Le numérique, surtout en haute définition, permet en théorie d'avoir une dynamique bien supérieure à celle des supports analogiques.


De ce que j'ai compris c'est aussi pas mal lié à la diffusion TV. Y'a une tentative d'essayer de limiter les dynamiques trop importantes qui font que les gens montent et baissent le volume au lieu de l'écouter au même niveau tout le temps. Je sais que quand tu sors un DVD de concert, tu dois généralement retoucher la dynamique à la demande du producteur/diffuseur.

----------


## markosncf

Bon bah je suis un peut déçu... personne pour me répondre?(ma question est juste au dessus)

----------


## Euklif

Tu pose des questions au doc au mauvais endroit, dur de répondre quoi que se soit. En plus, même au bon endroit, le doc passe peu sur le forum donc c'est loin d'être garanti que tu puisse être satisfait. Si jamais tu compte sur les canards, pareil, vaut mieux aller dans le coin hardware.

----------


## Qiou87

> Bonjours à tous. A la recherche d'une nouvelle config (pour jouer en 2500*1080) je voudrais savoir si tu pouvais nous faire un dossier sur les écrans 21/9. De plus, je me pose deux questions:
> 1 y'a til une différence de perfs (fps dans un jeux: je parle bien de jeux vidéo et pas d'encodage...) entre un i5 3570k et un i73770k? Si non pourquoi le conseiller dans la config Duke Nukem?
> 2 As-tu fait des bench (en haute et très haute résolution) de gtx660 oc en sli? Les drivers sli sont-ils vraiment au point?
> 
> D'avance merci, et continue de nous faire profiter de ton expertise et de ton indépendance


Les 21/9 ont un côté nouveauté et il faudra attendre de voir s' ils prennent. Tous les jeux ne supportent pas la résolution.  Un canard en a fait l'acquisition récemment,  a voir sur le topic des écrans. 

Pour le i7, c'est une question de standing de la config plus que de perfs. Les i7 sont surtout utiles en encodage, en jeux les perfs sont très similaires avec les i5.

Pour le SLI, le Doc en recommandait un (de gtx660) dans config duke précédente. On en avait parlé brièvement a l'époque,  la solution nVidia est suffisamment mature pour être envisageable si on a vraiment besoin de la puissance graphique. Pour du 1080p un mono-GPU est plus simple, consomme moins et bien plus facile a refroidir.

----------


## markosncf

Merci pour ta réponse. Je me posait la question du sli de gtx660 car d'après le doc ça envoie sévère et ça équivaut à du très haut de gamme pour 400 euros.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.
Je propose un sujet sur les supplices de "l'informatique embarquée" : dans les voitures, par exemple, il fait très chaud, ça vibre... des situations très inconfortables, et même dangereuses, pour nos meilleurs amis.

----------


## Anonyme866

Une idée de rubrique : "Il est temps..."

...de remplacer tel modèle de Carte Graphique / Processeur par tel autre.

----------


## perco79

> Une idée de rubrique : "Il est temps..."
> 
> ...de remplacer tel modèle de Carte Graphique / Processeur par tel autre.


Les config de Canard ne jouent-elles pas ce rôle ?

----------


## yopa

Comment fabriquer un système de guidage pour missile balistique intercontinental avec une PS3.

----------


## kenshironeo

Un dossier dénonçant les pratiques en matière d'obsolescence programmée: un reportage passé sur FR2 dénonçait cettte semaine cela en expliquant que les ordinateurs modernes ne durent que 4 ans contre dix dans les années 80.

----------


## Qiou87

> Une idée de rubrique : "Il est temps..."
> 
> ...de remplacer tel modèle de Carte Graphique / Processeur par tel autre.


L'idée est bonne mais cela ne dépend-il pas des usages et attentes de chacun, rendant dès lors tout jugement péremptoire sur ce sujet quelque peu caduque?




> Comment fabriquer un système de guidage pour missile balistique intercontinental avec une PS3.


Ca c'est un truc que je lirai avec plaisir!




> Un dossier dénonçant les pratiques en matière d'obsolescence programmée: un reportage passé sur FR2 dénonçait cettte semaine cela en expliquant que les ordinateurs modernes ne durent que 4 ans contre dix dans les années 80.


Sauf si tu prends une config de canard ;-)

Ps: dans les années 80 l'informatique restait un produit de luxe, aujourd'hui c'est de la grande consommation. On parle déjà plus de la même chose. Ceci dit ce sujet est assez vaste pour couvrir 200 pages sans tourner en rond.

----------


## kenshironeo

La config que j'ai fait prendre à mes parents était tirée d'une config de canard et jusqu'à aujourd'hui ils n'ont jamais eu le moindre souci. Oui, c'est clair qu'à l'époque je me souviens que c'était quelque chose. Même si je n'étais qu'enfant je sais que mes parents avaient économisé pour acheter un amstrad par exemple, et un vieux magazine que je n'ai plus montrait des ordinateurs pc qui se vendaient entre 10 et 20 k  francs, ce qui explique pourquoi beaucoup de gens se tournaient vers les amstrad ou autre amiga putôt que de prendre un pc.

Cela étant dit pour comparer avec un autre produit, un frigo que mes grand-parents avaient à duré eplus de 15 ans voire vingt sans jamais défaillir, alors qu emaintenant, ils ne tiennent pas aussi longtemps, idem pour les lave-vaisselles.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Comment fabriquer un système de guidage pour missile balistique intercontinental avec une PS3.


Kim Jong-un likes this.

----------


## keulz

> Kim Jong-un likes this.


 ::XD::

----------


## Mastaba

-un comparatif d'onduleurs line interactive rackables comme les Eaton 5PX et les APC SMT/SMX RM2U; qualités électriques, construction, composants et layout interne, bruit en opération, températures et refroidissement, rendement énergétique, gestion des batteries, soft...
-Un dossier sur le ZFS, L2ARC, ZIL, vdev, pool, nombre optimal de disque par pool, raidZ1/2/3, avantages du ZFS (end to end checksum, snapshots, copy on write, etc), plus de nécessité de cartes raid hard coûteuse, comment flasher son M1015 en IT, trucs à savoir lors de l'utilisation de SSD comme cache, calcul de la RAM nécessaire, déduplication et compression, bénéfices et coûts, OS compatibles...
-La virtualisation, comment construire son serveur ESXi.
-le matos rackmount, mettre son/ses pc(s) dans des boitiers rackable et les empiler dans un rack (du lackrack ikea au 42U vissé dans le sol) ou dans un cabinet fermé, pour un rangement plus propre et pratique qu'un entassement de tours.
-les possibilités de réseau au-delà du gigabit, 10GbE (cuivre, fibre, formats de connecteurs, CX4, SFP+...), infiniband; câbles, switchs, prix, perfs et bruit, power over ethernet..
-les solutions de backups, LTO, dvd, hdds, cloud; pérennité, sécurité, coût au To...
-Les écrans en 10bits par canal, matériel et logiciel nécessaire, gains et contraintes.
-Bitcoin et le bitcoin mining, qu'est-ce donc et comment ça marche, le hardware, les coûts et la possible rentabilité.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Comment se procurer un supercalculateur d'occasion, et l'utiliser pour jouer, faire du lancer de rayons...

----------


## kenshironeo

Vu que les prochaines consoles vont deplus en plus ressembler aux pc, est-ce qu'elles auront beosin d'alims du même calibre?

----------


## ChUnT3R

Plusieurs choses pourraient être interessante car peu connue/developpée:

- *Les Simmeurs* (Flight simulator & Co), le monde du matériel et ses arnaque possible, l'opacité de la comunautée, etc... (Pour des raisons de coût, mon beau père ayant déjà de bonnes installations et pas mal de matos comme 7 écrans une construction de cockpit grandeur nature etc (cf photos), je pourrait vous organiser une rencontre "point de vu utilisateur" avec ses passions et ses déceptions, les sensation d'arnaques, difficultés de trouver des infos, etc...).



- *Les onduleurs* (Avec les alims, même combats j'ai bien peur... du bas de gamme qui fait peur...)

- *Le matos d'okaz*, pourquoi pas un argus des pièce encore valable qui pourrait remplacer du matos entrée de gamme pour un prix égale avec de meilleurs perfs... (outre certaine pièce à fuir en okaz comme les HDD, d'autres comme les CPU ou GPU peuvent être de bonnes affaires !)

- *Les media center*, recup ou neuf, quelles solutions logiciels (distri linux, surcouche windows...) et comment "bien la configurer", quel matos, les solutions différentes (X360, PS3, Rasp'pi...), Les solution propriétaire (Boxee, PopCorn, ...), les config minimum (recyclage via okaz leboncoin d'un pc desktop pro Dell/HP par exemple), Segmenter les taches ou tout rassembler sur la même machine (Un Nas + Un PCHC + Un PC Jeux, ou un pc qui fait tout ?)...

- *Comment bien cabler* en reseau une maison/appart de Geek/HomeCiné, le matos à privilégier (normes, vitesses...), l'optimisation des transferts, le cout des cables reseau (les marge honteuse des fabricant/revendeur), le cout du materiel.

- *La TV à la demande*, les offres valables, etc... (Si je veux matter Game Of Throne le soir/lendemain de sa diffusion US, comment faire ?)

- *Les solutions RAID* (ou sauvegarde des données), Les solutions Hard/soft, difficultés de reconstructions d'un raid suite à un disque défectueux par exemple pour un NAS perso (FreeNAS, OMV, ...)

- *La virtualisation*, du monde pro à nos maisons, quel utilitée ? un interet réel pour tout le monde ? On virtualise des serveurs en entreprise, pourquoi ne pas faire de même pour nos besoin "domotique"/"home cinema"/"PC bureautique"/"PC de Téléchargement"/"Jeux" (le dernier VMWare *gère la 3D* !) ? La sécurité et la flexibilité offerte.

- *Les softs de controle à distance*, les payants, les gratuits, les prestations, le jeux à distance... (Ex: LogMeIn, TeamViewer, SplashTop...), l'utilisation sur des pc/tablettes/smartphones.

- *Augmenter sa bande passante en Upload* (CloudPerso, video surveillance, accés à ses données rapidement), les solutions (Fibre, Cable, ADSL), leurs coûts, Les possibilités technique (concaténation de connexions...).

- *L'économie réel dans les jeux* (Botting, Hotel des ventes...), comment des chinois réussissent à se faire des salaire de cadre français... Peut on gagner sa vie de ça ?

- *Les BitCoins*, Arnaque/bon plan, comment celà fonctionne ?

- *Les imprimantes 3D*, phénomène en pleine explosion, les bidouilleur et aventurier, ce qu'on peut en faire...

- *L'informatique et nos enfants*, sécuriser, les initier, les possibilités des tablettes...
...

----------


## Flad

> - *Les media center*, recup ou neuf, quelles solutions logiciels (distri linux, surcouche windows...) et comment "bien la configurer", quel matos, les solutions différentes (X360, PS3, Rasp'pi...), Les solution propriétaire (Boxee, PopCorn, ...), les config minimum (recyclage via okaz leboncoin d'un pc desktop pro Dell/HP par exemple), Segmenter les taches ou tout rassembler sur la même machine (Un Nas + Un PCHC + Un PC Jeux, ou un pc qui fait tout ?)...



This !
Même sur un HS de CPC Hardware, un peu à l'image du dernier HS sur comment assemblé son PC en (han) solo.

----------


## Mastaba

-La télé sur PC, cartes tuner câble/sat, lecteur CI & CAM, comment enregistrer ses programmes, les softs de media center, enregistrer directement sur son nas.
-comparatif de clés USB 2 et 3, performances réelles en lecture/écriture, solidité, rapport qualité/prix.

----------


## vsev

Je plussoie sur les media center, htpc et autres espèces en pleine croissance.

----------


## Anonyme866

Le second écran : luxe, gadget ou réalité ?

Savoir jauger la puissance graphique nécessaire selon sa, ou ses, CG selon ce qu'on décide d'en faire, bureautique, vidéo et jeu, biensûr. Y a t-il une différence entre deux écran sur la même CG et deux CG distinctes. Les deux CG doivent elles être identiques ou non. Certaines associations sont elles plus adaptées que d'autres pour tel ou tel usage. Avoir deux définitions différentes est-il possible et cela entraine t-il plus ou moins de difficultés que deux écrans identiques ? Usage de smartphone ou tablette en alter-écran. Gérer un écran principal standard et un secondaire tactile implique t-il un paramétrage particulier. Et pour le tout tactile. Etc, etc...

Des questions de débutant pour certains, j'en conviens. Mais avoir un avis éclairé et fiable serait intéressant.

Dans mon cas, je me pose la question, notamment en raison des propriétés de W8 et de ses possibilités sur PC, portable, tablette et mobile.

----------


## Nirm

Euh, rien d'autre que:
Bon anniversaire au Doc!  :;):

----------


## keulz

> Euh, rien d'autre que:
> Bon anniversaire au Doc!


 ::o: 
Lèche-cul !!!!
















































Bon anniv'...
 ::ninja::

----------


## bambibreizh

Y'en a qui sont bien informé ! CPC serait-il infiltré par des chinois du FBI à la solde des inscrits du forum pour faire courir le Doc moins vite lors des prochains JO du hardware ???

Bon anniversaire Doc et merci encore pour les CPC HW !

Sinon, un petit dossier sur "se monter un pc tactile", comparatif avec les tablettes, peut-on abandonner les souris ? fatigue des bras (bah oui un écran c'est perpendiculaire au sol (ou péremptoire selon kaamelot)), côté OS, est-ce qu'il n'y a que w8, iOS et android ou bien est-ce qu'il y a aussi des projets linusque (http://chris.pirillo.com/linux-mpx-multi-touch-table/) ? 

Avec les sorties de souris tactiles, peut-on s'attendre à voir la même chose pour les claviers ?

----------


## Nirm

> Lèche-cul !!!!


Oui mais sans cagoule.  ::ninja::

----------


## t4nk

Tiens parce qu'on parlait sur le topic de Jys, un dossier sur les boitiers àpascher (50€ ultra grand max, mais surtout gros ratissage ans les ~30€) avec dedans des configs d'indigents vs configs un peu poilues sous les bras histoire de voir ceux qui sont vraiment pourris et ceux qui valent vraiment le détour alors qu'on a pas un flèche en poche parce toute la ferraille est passée dans la CG.

Edit : parce que faut dire qu'après les alims, les boitiers sont deuxièmes parents pauvres de ce monde de hardeurs.

Re-edit : fait en collaboration secrète avec l'équipe de LanGear (par exemple) pour avoir une idée du prix de certains trucs qui parraissent obligatoires mais qui font flamber la facture finale sur le low-cost, genre les filtres ou les "toolfree". Bah ouais, parce que si ça fait monter le prix de revient d'une dizaine de pourcents, limite c'est compréhensible de ne pas les trouver ici.

----------


## keulz

> Tiens parce qu'on parlait sur le topic de Jys, un dossier sur les boitiers àpascher (50€ ultra grand max, mais surtout gros ratissage ans les ~30€) avec dedans des configs d'indigents vs configs un peu poilues sous les bras histoire de voir ceux qui sont vraiment pourris et ceux qui valent vraiment le détour alors qu'on a pas un flèche en poche parce toute la ferraille est passée dans la CG.
> 
> Edit : parce que faut dire qu'après les alims, les boitiers sont deuxièmes parents pauvres de ce monde de hardeurs.
> 
> Re-edit : fait en collaboration secrète avec l'équipe de LanGear (par exemple) pour avoir une idée du prix de certains trucs qui parraissent obligatoires mais qui font flamber la facture finale sur le low-cost, genre les filtres ou les "toolfree". Bah ouais, parce que si ça fait monter le prix de revient d'une dizaine de pourcents, limite c'est compréhensible de ne pas les trouver ici.


T'étais bourré ?

----------


## t4nk

Un peu ouais, punaise, c'est blindé de fautes.  ::unsure::

----------


## Nulenlatin

Quelles fautes  ::O:  ?

----------


## Yshuya

> - *Les media center*, recup ou neuf, quelles solutions logiciels (distri linux, surcouche windows...) et comment "bien la configurer", quel matos, les solutions différentes (X360, PS3, Rasp'pi...), Les solution propriétaire (Boxee, PopCorn, ...), les config minimum (recyclage via okaz leboncoin d'un pc desktop pro Dell/HP par exemple), Segmenter les taches ou tout rassembler sur la même machine (Un Nas + Un PCHC + Un PC Jeux, ou un pc qui fait tout ?)...
> 
> - *Comment bien cabler* en reseau une maison/appart de Geek/HomeCiné, le matos à privilégier (normes, vitesses...), l'optimisation des transferts, le cout des cables reseau (les marge honteuse des fabricant/revendeur), le cout du materiel.
> 
> - *Les solutions RAID* (ou sauvegarde des données), Les solutions Hard/soft, difficultés de reconstructions d'un raid suite à un disque défectueux par exemple pour un NAS perso (FreeNAS, OMV, ...)
> 
> - *La virtualisation*, du monde pro à nos maisons, quel utilitée ? un interet réel pour tout le monde ? On virtualise des serveurs en entreprise, pourquoi ne pas faire de même pour nos besoin "domotique"/"home cinema"/"PC bureautique"/"PC de Téléchargement"/"Jeux" (le dernier VMWare *gère la 3D* !) ? La sécurité et la flexibilité offerte.
> 
> - *Les softs de controle à distance*, les payants, les gratuits, les prestations, le jeux à distance... (Ex: LogMeIn, TeamViewer, SplashTop...), l'utilisation sur des pc/tablettes/smartphones.
> ...


Je suis fan de ces idées.

----------


## kenshironeo

Ayant loupé le coche des iphones/android et autres tablettes, je pense que ce serait bien pour ceux qui en ont mais n'y connaissent rien de faire un dossier comparatif sur les téléphones qui font bien ou mal tourner les jeux vidéo proposés sur ces plateformes. Déjà pour les pc tout le monde ne comprend pas alors pour les androids et autres...

----------


## LeadPenSam

ChUnT3R ayant déjà abordé les thèmes qui me titillent le plus, j'aimerai un article faisant le point sur la domotique en 2013 : projets avortés, réussis, en cours de dev pour exploitation grand public et les interfaces possibles avec le PC (au sens large...)  :;): 

Un café et l'addition, siouplaît !

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> Le jeu en 4K. 
> Pardon aux pauvres et aux classes moyennes, mais qu'en est-il du jeu en résolution "4k" ?
> ...


Voici la réponse d'un de vos confrères : http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphic...4K-Resolutions


Spoiler Alert! 


30Hz :  :Gerbe: 


PS : La XboxOne et la PS4 ne joueront qu'en fullHD.

----------


## LeToShaitan

Bonjour à tous !

Suite au comparatif des câbles analogiques dans le denier Canard PC hardware, j'ai eu une discussion avec un collègue au sujet de l'électronique analogique.
  En fait il m’a certifié deux choses (c’est un vieux de la vielle passionné de l’électronique à lampe):
  _ Un son sur un bon ampli à lampes est bien mieux que via n’importe quelle électronique numérique, même les plus fines, et même en test en aveugle.
  _Que certains appareil (en particulier les tuners), on un souci avec l’alimentation électrique. Un truc qui doit servir aux commerciaux pour justifier leur câble d’alim à 1000€ justement mais qui pourtant n’a rien n’à voir. Ça n’est le câble qui rayonne et perturbe l’électronique mais l’alim elle-même …. En fonctionne de comment on la branche sur la prise secteur. 
Alors moi je suis nul sur le courant électrique alternatif mais en fait quand on se branche, on a deux phase : le neutre et l’autre en 50 Hz. Et selon que l’on branche sur une fiche ou l’autre (normalement c’est symétrique mais ca ne l’est pas en pratique), l’alimentation est perturbé et se met à rayonner et perturber le reste de l’électronique. Donc pour certain appareil, brancher la prise 2 fiches dans un sens ou dans l’autre de la prise électrique modifie le son.

Qu’en pensez-vous, ca vous parait censé/possible ? Voir testable ?

----------


## keulz

> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Suite au comparatif des câbles analogiques dans le denier Canard PC hardware, j'ai eu une discussion avec un collègue au sujet de l'électronique analogique.
>   En fait il m’a certifié deux choses (c’est un vieux de la vielle passionné de l’électronique à lampe):
>   _ Un son sur un bon ampli à lampes est bien mieux que via n’importe quelle électronique numérique, même les plus fines, et même en test en aveugle.
>   _Que certains appareil (en particulier les tuners), on un souci avec l’alimentation électrique. Un truc qui doit servir aux commerciaux pour justifier leur câble d’alim à 1000€ justement mais qui pourtant n’a rien n’à voir. Ça n’est le câble qui rayonne et perturbe l’électronique mais l’alim elle-même …. En fonctionne de comment on la branche sur la prise secteur. 
> Alors moi je suis nul sur le courant électrique alternatif mais en fait quand on se branche, on a deux phase : le neutre et l’autre en 50 Hz. Et selon que l’on branche sur une fiche ou l’autre (normalement c’est symétrique mais ca ne l’est pas en pratique), l’alimentation est perturbé et se met à rayonner et perturber le reste de l’électronique. Donc pour certain appareil, brancher la prise 2 fiches dans un sens ou dans l’autre de la prise électrique modifie le son.
> 
> Qu’en pensez-vous, ca vous parait censé/possible ? Voir testable ?


 ::o: 

Tu peux demander à ton amis de bien vouloir justement participer à des test en aveugle avec le Doc ?
 ::o: 

S'il te pléééé.  :Emo:

----------


## LeToShaitan

heu il est sur Rennes par contre. Mais c'est un dieu des stat et des plans échantillonnage par contre.

----------


## ryohji

Ben j'ai l'impression que son cercle de compétences s'arrête un peu là.

----------


## LeToShaitan

Ce n'est qu'une impression en effet  ::P:

----------


## Wobak

> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Suite au comparatif des câbles analogiques dans le denier Canard PC hardware, j'ai eu une discussion avec un collègue au sujet de l'électronique analogique.
>   En fait il m’a certifié deux choses (c’est un vieux de la vielle passionné de l’électronique à lampe):
>   _ Un son sur un bon ampli à lampes est bien mieux que via n’importe quelle électronique numérique, même les plus fines, et même en test en aveugle.
>   _Que certains appareil (en particulier les tuners), on un souci avec l’alimentation électrique. Un truc qui doit servir aux commerciaux pour justifier leur câble d’alim à 1000€ justement mais qui pourtant n’a rien n’à voir. Ça n’est le câble qui rayonne et perturbe l’électronique mais l’alim elle-même …. En fonctionne de comment on la branche sur la prise secteur. 
> Alors moi je suis nul sur le courant électrique alternatif mais en fait quand on se branche, on a deux phase : le neutre et l’autre en 50 Hz. Et selon que l’on branche sur une fiche ou l’autre (normalement c’est symétrique mais ca ne l’est pas en pratique), l’alimentation est perturbé et se met à rayonner et perturber le reste de l’électronique. Donc pour certain appareil, brancher la prise 2 fiches dans un sens ou dans l’autre de la prise électrique modifie le son.
> 
> Qu’en pensez-vous, ca vous parait censé/possible ? Voir testable ?


Y'a un transfo dans l'ampli qui transforme ton courant alternatif en continu, c'est expliqué dans l'article.

Pour faire court, déjà ça ça ne change rien du coup.

----------


## Mastaba

http://www.elitediffusion.com/catalo...b86a3cf9919648
250€ pour 2m  ::): 
+50€ par 50cm  ::): 



> Il s'agit donc d'une approche sérieuse, efficace et peu coûteuse


 ::):

----------


## LeToShaitan

> Y'a un transfo dans l'ampli qui transforme ton courant alternatif en continu, c'est expliqué dans l'article.
> 
> Pour faire court, déjà ça ça ne change rien du coup.


Oui oui j'ai lu. Mais le gars parlait non aps de la propreté du signal lui meme mais de son parasitage via l'alim à cause de ca.

Pas besoin d'un câble spécial pour palier à cela: il suffit juste de rebrancher en inversant les bornes pour qu'une des broches soit sur la phase plutôt que le neutre.

Je suis TRES dubitatif en effet .... je vois mal comment une des phases du 220V, selon comment on le branche, peut parasiter fortement une alim pour audio analogique.

----------


## Wobak

Sauf qu'inverser la phase ne parasite pas le signal, elle le retourne simplement. Ce n'est aucunement une difficulté pour un transfo à ma connaissance.

----------


## t4nk

> il suffit juste de rebrancher en inversant les bornes pour qu'une des broches soit sur la phase plutôt que le neutre.


Nan mais  ::XD::  quoi.

----------


## keulz

> Oui oui j'ai lu. Mais le gars parlait non aps de la propreté du signal lui meme mais de son parasitage via l'alim à cause de ca.
> 
> Pas besoin d'un câble spécial pour palier à cela: il suffit juste de rebrancher en inversant les bornes pour qu'une des broches soit sur la phase plutôt que le neutre.
> 
> Je suis TRES dubitatif en effet .... je vois mal comment une des phases du 220V, selon comment on le branche, peut parasiter fortement une alim pour audio analogique.


Tu sais ce qu'est un signal alternatif ?

----------


## acdctabs

On a une idée de la date de sortie du CPCH#17 ?

----------


## SuperLowl

C'est à peu près tous les 3 à 4 mois. Donc cet été, en juillet probablement.

----------


## Frypolar

C'est tous les 3 mois. Le prochain est pour fin juin normalement.

----------


## Qiou87

> C'est tous les 3 mois. Le prochain est pour fin juin normalement.


Voilà, juste à temps pour pouvoir l'emmener avec soi à la plage et frimer devant les gonzesses. On me signale que la couverture du mag' serait d'ailleurs traitée spécialement pour résister au mélange [crème solaire] + [sueur] + [sable] + [T° dépassant 40°C], de quoi profiter pleinement de sa lecture entre deux badigeonnage de dos de modèles brésiliennes en bikini. Doc pense à tout, on vous dit.

----------


## SuperLowl

Et si je ne dis pas de bêtises, c'est toi qui avais proposé cela. Tu as vraiment trop d'influence. D'abord le forum, puis l'internet et maintenant la rédaction*. Chapeau ! (ou sombrero)

Ceci dit, j'ai un doute sur l'ironie ou non de ta réponse. Au cas où :  ::ninja:: 

* Remarquez l'ordre d'importance.

----------


## Frypolar

> On a une idée de la date de sortie du CPCH#17 ?


Je reviens là-dessus, il sort le 24 juin  :;):

----------


## TeHell

Avec des GTX 760 (Ti) ??

----------


## Qiou87

> Et si je ne dis pas de bêtises, c'est toi qui avais proposé cela. Tu as vraiment trop d'influence. D'abord le forum, puis l'internet et maintenant la rédaction*. Chapeau ! (ou sombrero)


J'avais râlé contre la couv' de CanardPC, pas de CPC HW. La première est en papier journal basique, peu durable, et je m'en étais effectivement foutu plein les doigts d'encre au bord de la piscine. Alors que celle du CPC HW est glacée et bien plus résistante. Faut dire que chaque numéro du mag' Hardware se conserve ne serait qu'à titre de référence, et dans 10 ans tu pourras y revenir encore en te disant "ce Doc est quand même un sacré visionnaire". Ou alors juste pour faire râler les nouveaux qui découvrent CPC en leur disant "ta question trouve sa réponse dans CPC HW #4. Oui, il n'est plus en kiosque depuis 4 ans.".  ::ninja::

----------


## acdctabs

> Je reviens là-dessus, il sort le 24 juin


J'ai vu ça sur twitter, merci ^^

Je vais essayer de me le faire "délivrer" sur mon lieu de vacances, il parait que ça se négocie ^^

----------


## didierh

Un comparatif sur les écrans conseillés pour les jeux vidéos  : 27" ou 29", 3D ou pas, ....et aussi un nouvel article sur l'utilité d'un SLI p/r à une carte solo ....Merci ...

----------


## acdctabs

ils sont plus ou moins explicites là dessus sur les écrans proposés dans les configs, c'est plutôt une histoire de moyen (pour la 3D) et la taille c'est une histoire de recul, un peu comme une télé

----------


## Mastaba

Des benchs avec des jeux récents et de comment leurs besoins sont plus ou moins bien comblés par le SLI/CF dans des cas de définitions spéciales au-delà du 1920*1080 de base (en 16/9 de satan) comme le 2560*1600 des 30" (en 16/10 des gens bien) ou plus avec du tri-écrans, ou bien encore avec le nombre de FPS double demandé par la 3D.
Je pense que ce serait justement pour pouvoir dimensionner les moyens nécessaires pour jouer dans ce genre de cas un peu inhabituel, le recul bof pas vraiment, contrairement à une télé la résolution plus importante permet de rester relativement près, même avec un 30".

----------


## bambibreizh

Une petite nouvelle section (oui d'entrée de jeu j'en demande beaucoup je sais, mais attendez de lire la suite, enfin sur toi Doc' ;p) : DIY (Do It Yourself). 

Un petit encart sur la réalisation ou le détournement d'objet. Comment se faire une lampe de chevet avec un canon nintendo, réaliser un réveil matin, ... Un peu dans le style de la page "développé couché" du CPC.

Merci.

----------


## zehome

Une config PC hors gaming. (Même si c'est un peu stupide, suffit de virer le GPU..)
C'est aussi dommage que les CPU et GPU très "populaires" disparaissent trop rapidement des benchmarks (Cela empeche de se rendre compte de l'écart de performance qu'on peut gagner pour une mise à jour de machine).
Il me semble que ca serait aussi très bénéfique de bien comparer les performances CPU "single thread". Le multicore c'est bien, mais la performance single core est encore très importante.

Merci pour votre magazine de qualité!

----------


## D-Reaper

Je pense pas être le premier à avoir l'idée (peu etre meme qu'elle est déjà passé dans un canard pc hw), un comparatif sur les chaises de bureau ? comment on doit être positionner, comparatif de quelques modèles, également savoir si cette solution de siège où on se met à genou est une bonne solution.
Voila voila  ::):

----------


## Gigax

Pour le CPC HW17, le dernier test du magazine est le meilleur. De loin.

----------


## Sinequanone

Ce dernier numéro est fantastique. Je suis un fidèle lecteur depuis le tour premier CPCHW et j'avais trouvé les précédents moins bons, mais celui-ci est l'un des tous meilleurs.
Maintenant, j'attends toujours depuis longtemps un vrai test hardcore des écrans PC dans un CPCHW. Je sais que le doc a déjà dit que ce n'était pas un sujet facile, mais j'y crois !

----------


## kenshironeo

Hum je sais pas si on en a déjà parlé, mais j'aimerais savoir ce que valent les "mini pc" dont on parle de temps à autre, ces tours de  taille réduite. Sont-elles aussi performantes que les PC habituels? Plus performantes que les laptops?

----------


## Gigax

Comment veux-tu qu'un mini PC qui fait la taille d'une bonne carte graphique soit aussi performant qu'un PC normal ?

----------


## Qiou87

> Hum je sais pas si on en a déjà parlé, mais j'aimerais savoir ce que valent les "mini pc" dont on parle de temps à autre, ces tours de  taille réduite. Sont-elles aussi performantes que les PC habituels? Plus performantes que les laptops?


As-tu lu les tests des NUC d'Intel par exemple?

Il est assez facile de voir qu'ils embarquent du matos d'ultrabook (DDR3 so-DIMM, processeur "U" pour Ultra-Low Wattage - 17W, SSD mSATA...). Du coup, les perfs sont identiques à un ultrabook, c'est-à-dire bon pour de la bureautique, du gaming retro et... c'est à peu près tout.

J'ajouterai qu'on a déjà eu un dossier "Mini PC" dans le #15 (début 2013). Faut suivre!

----------


## JPKoffe

En complément du dossier sur les drivers, j'en verrais bien un autre sur les _features_ (en terme de perf,...) que proposent les drivers comme par exemple pour l'antialiasing , le MSSA, Le SSAA, le MLAA, le FXAA.....

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
En ce moment, je ne vois pas de carte-mère multiprocesseur.
Est-ce une volonté des fabricants de carte-mère ? Les processeurs actuels ne sont pas compatibles ?
Merci.

----------


## skyblazer

Les carte mère multiprocesseur, c'est Xeon (et un éventuel équivalent AMD ?) de toute manière, le reste n'est pas compatible. Et c'est très cher.
Donc c'est surtout que personne n'en achèterait, puisque le processeur n'est plus vraiment une priorité.

----------


## kenshironeo

Ok merci, je posais cette question après avoir vu  les indications que j'avais  trouvéess dans un numéro de cpc qui faisait la pub du Shuttle DS61(noté 8/10 dans cpc hardware) et avait de la mémoire ddr3 et 16 go de ram.

Il faudra donc attendre avant que les pc fixes prennent un jour moins de place tout en restant aussi puissants

----------


## Mastaba

> bonjour. 
> en ce moment, je ne vois pas de carte-mère multiprocesseur.
> Est-ce une volonté des fabricants de carte-mère ? Les processeurs actuels ne sont pas compatibles ?
> Merci.


X9DRH-7TF  ::wub::

----------


## Qiou87

> Il faudra donc attendre avant que les pc fixes prennent un jour moins de place tout en restant aussi puissants


Pas nécessairement.  Tu ne peux pas encore avoir un mini-pc de la taille d'une boite de conserve,  mais le format mini-itx permet déjà d'embarquer un vrai pc de joueur moderne dans un boîtier pas beaucoup plus gros qu'une boîte a chaussures. 

Et c'est sans compter Apple qui sort prochainement son Mac Pro sous forme d'hommage a la poubelle de salle de bain, objet du quotidien trop souvent décrié et mis a l'écart.   ::lol::

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Merci beaucoup.  :;): 
512 Gio de RAM maxi...  ::wub:: 
En plus, les Xéons sont en x86...  ::trollface:: 
Il faut tester cela tout de suite.  ::lol:: 
Arma3 demande beaucoup de processeur, parait-il !

"Bonjour Monsieur Intel,
Afin de montrer votre puissance à nos lecteurs de Canard PC, je souhaite vous emprunter une plateforme X9DRH-7TF bi Xéon..."  ::wub::

----------


## SuperLowl

Bonjour.

Je suis en pleine lecture du dernier CPC HW (je le déguste lentement) et j'ai remarqué une chose. Lorsque le ou les auteurs font référence à Haswell et aux nouvelles CM/chipsets qui vont avec, ils parle(nt) de Z87, de H87 et de... B75. Or il me semble que le B75 est en 1155 et que c'est bien le B85 qui est en 1150 donc compatible Haswell.

Soit c'est une erreur, et ça arrive, soit j'ai raté un épisode. Si quelqu'un a la réponse.

Ah, et je ne parlerais pas des quelques fautes d'orthographe, d'accords et des fautes de frappe. Ca arrive à tout le monde, le correcteur (s'il y en a un mais je n'en doute pas, votre magazine est bien trop sérieux) a des milliers de lignes à relire et puis c'est les vacances.  ::ninja::

----------


## Qiou87

> Bonjour.
> 
> Je suis en pleine lecture du dernier CPC HW (je le déguste lentement) et j'ai remarqué une chose. Lorsque le ou les auteurs font référence à Haswell et aux nouvelles CM/chipsets qui vont avec, ils parle(nt) de Z87, de H87 et de... B75. Or il me semble que le B75 est en 1155 et que c'est bien le B85 qui est en 1150 donc compatible Haswell.
> 
> Soit c'est une erreur, et ça arrive, soit j'ai raté un épisode. Si quelqu'un a la réponse.
> 
> Ah, et je ne parlerais pas des quelques fautes d'orthographe, d'accords et des fautes de frappe. Ca arrive à tout le monde, le correcteur (s'il y en a un mais je n'en doute pas, votre magazine est bien trop sérieux) a des milliers de lignes à relire et puis c'est les vacances.


C'est toujours un peu le bordel dans les chipsets Intel avec leur segmentation artificielle a la con, mais ils respectent au moins une petite logique. Les chipsets LGA 1150 sont bien la série 8, y compris le B85 (qui n'est pas un bombardier).

Juste une petite faute de frappe du Doc qui avait la tête en vacances.  On peut le comprendre,  a force de passer tellement de temps a nous faire de beaux dossiers du fond de son labo...

----------


## Kwiss

> Juste une petite faute de frappe du Doc qui avait la tête en vacances.


Un peu comme la GTX 770 à 250€.  ::ninja::

----------


## kenshironeo

Ya déjà eu un dossier sur les box et leur instabilité? Je suis par exemple obligé de la reboter une à deux fois, voire plus par mois, un message apparaît me disant soudainement que le serveur dns ne répond pas, et je suis alors bon pour le reboot. Parfois, il faut carrément y aller avec le cure-dent pour activer le bouton de reset et faire un redémarrage usine.

Un dossier qui expliquerait pourquoi les box sont si instables et quelle solutions futures sont envisagées.

----------


## SuperLowl

> C'est toujours un peu le bordel dans les chipsets Intel avec leur segmentation artificielle a la con, mais ils respectent au moins une petite logique. Les chipsets LGA 1150 sont bien la série 8, y compris le B85 (qui n'est pas un bombardier).
> 
> Juste une petite faute de frappe du Doc qui avait la tête en vacances.  On peut le comprendre,  a force de passer tellement de temps a nous faire de beaux dossiers du fond de son labo...


Faute récurrente ceci dit. Il me semble l'avoir croisé 2 ou 3 fois déjà alors que je n'ai même pas lu la moitié du mag'. En fait, dès qu'il parle des chipsets, il associe directement Z87/H87/B75. Copier - coller malheureux ou petite étourderie, ce n'est dans tous les cas pas bien grave. Sauf si un malheureux ne fait pas bien attention en choisissant ses composants et se retrouve avec une carte-mère et un processeur incompatibles.

Bon, ceci dit, en me relisant, j'ai un peu l'impression de cracher sur le magazine alors qu'en fait, pas du tout. Qu'il n'y ait pas de méprise.

----------


## bambibreizh

Salut,

Je ne sais plus si ça avait déjà été proposé ou pas, mais un petit dossier sur comment hacker tout et n'importe quoi (ou carrément un hors-série).
Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit possible car trop de spécificités par produit, mais avoir un guide sur les bases du hacking d'objet connecté.
Je pense à ça parce qu'avec les télé DLNA, le chaîne hi-fi DLNA et tous les autres 'trucs' connectés sur le réseau, il y a matière à jouer avec son matos (en faisant évidemment sauter la garantie car on sort des conditions d'utilisation blabla...).
Par exemple, j'ai une chaîne hifi MCI500h qui a un linux mais mes compétences étant très limité, je n'ai pas réussi à me logger (et je n'ai pas assez persévéré je l'avoue).

Merci.

----------


## kenshironeo

Heu... je suis pas sûr que ce soit en phase avec l'image de marque de cpc^^

----------


## bambibreizh

> Heu... je suis pas sûr que ce soit en phase avec l'image de marque de cpc^^


Les mots utilisés ne sont peut-être pas bon. Mais ce n'est rien de plus que la même chose que rooter son téléphone ou passer son router sous openwrt.
Ce n'est pas du piratage pour faire du vol de propriété, mais du bricolage comme quand tu te rajoute une extension à ton bureau parce que c'est plus pratique.
Je suis d'accord qu'en lisant le CLUF on doit sûrement trouver quelque chose qui dit qu'il ne faut pas modifier sous peine de perdre la garantie pas qu'il est interdit de toucher à sa propriété (puisqu'on a légalement payé pour posséder l'objet).
Le "bricolage" (hacking) informatique est toujours un sujet à la limite du "légale". Et puis ce n'est qu'une proposition de sujet ;p

----------


## Blowfin

Les mots utilisés sont bons, c'est leur interprétation qui est mauvaise. Le terme _hack_ a une connotation péjorative pour le grand public, il suffit de voir à quel point le _hacker_ est systématiquement considéré comme malveillant (souvent confondu avec _cracker_ et systématiquement assimilé à _pirate_).

Cela dit, CPC est devenu trop mainstream pour parler de bidouille.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mastaba

-Un guide pour poncer son radiateur/waterblock et l'IHS de son CPU.

----------


## Chernyfox

Ca a peut-être déjà été posé comme question, mais pourquoi il n'y a jamais aucun test de matériel CM Storm ? Parce que c'est de la bonne qualité à un prix accessible comparé à du Razer par exemple  ::):

----------


## JPKoffe

Un dossier sur Sapphire et les nombreuses casseroles que traînent cette boite.

----------


## kikoro

> Un dossier sur Sapphire et les nombreuses casseroles que traînent cette boite.


4/10
Je surenchéris commebr c'est possible que OCZ existe encore avec un taux de retour aussi élever?
Et de demander à GMB si du point vu de la lois c'est encore possible de vendre autant de produit défectueux?

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Vu que je répète à toute la famille de faire des sauvegardes fréquentes sur disque dur externe (et qu'il commence à le faire), je me suis posé la question:
Et pourquoi n'y a t il pas de dossiers dans les CPC Hardware ?
il y a t il réellement une différence entre un boitier externe (de marque ou non) fournit sans disque, et un boitier (Iomega/Seagate Flex agent/...) fournit avec disque ?

Question subsidiaire:
Ma Freebox se rapproche d'un NAS: que valent les boitiers externes (encore) type "Icy Dock" qui proposent avec leurs RAID 0/1 ?

Voila, pas d'autres questions...pour l'instant

----------


## Mastaba

Plusieurs backups sur plusieurs disques alors, parce que les disques externes ont tendance à être plus fragiles (souvent c'est l'électronique du boitier qui lâche, bien avant le disque), sans parler du refroidissement et des possibles chocs.
Attention aussi aux boitiers avec plusieurs disques en JBOD pour afficher une grosse capacité, c'est comme pour le RAID0 un problème sur un des disque et récupérer des données devient difficile.

----------


## eiremanoffrance

C'est justement pour ça que je proposait un dossier: L'électronique est elle fiable ou pas ? Tout est a jeter ou il y a des références a prendre absolument ?

----------


## Genezis

Salut,

Déjà je plussoie la demande de eiremanoffrance. J'ai toujours acheté les boitiers externes et disques durs à part et au niveau qualité c'est un peu la loterie.

Les points faibles sont souvent la connectique fragile, l'électronique de mauvaise qualité ou encore les systèmes de montage inutilement complexes.

Sinon j'aimerais bien un dossier sur les différents logiciels de benchs et de monitoring, comment les configurer, les utiliser de façon avancée, interpréter les résultats...

Bien sûr je ne parle pas d'un dossier sur la meilleure façon de mesurer son e-penis mais plutôt sur l'utilisation de ces outils pour vérifier le bon fonctionnement de son PC (Memtest, OCCT), pour optimiser le refroidissement (Speedfan, CPU/GPU-Z) ou que sais-je encore ?

Ce n'est pas vraiment hardware mais pas loin  :;):

----------


## Nirm

Bonsoir,

Cela a peut être été demandé, mais quid d'un home-server?
J'entends par là, l'hardware (CPU surtout) mais aussi logiciel (pourquoi pas) pour créer et maintenir un serveur de fichiers, DLNA, etc...
Les SSD voire le full SSD commence à se répandre dans les chaumières.
Le format miniITX et les boitiers associés a le vent en poupe (Node 304 ou Bitfenix Prodigy mais aussi la pléthore de Lian Li).
Entre les smartphones, les PC portables, les config pour jouer et les tablettes, on multiplie (souvent?) les mêmes fichiers.

Du coup, est-il viable de se monter un serveur de toutes pièces pour centraliser ses gros fichiers multimédias (photos et vidéos notamment, mais aussi les archives de papiers perso) par rapport aux NAS disponibles dans le commerce (type Synology)?

Et si oui, quel(s) matériel/logiciel(s) (surtout à quels prix) pour à la fois organiser son réseau et gérer ses utilisateurs et leurs accès (droits sur les fichiers/répertoires par exemple)?
Quel stratégie de sauvegarde adopter (local, délocalisée, support externe, mirroring, etc..) avec quel(s) équipement(s)?
Pour quels avantages et quels risques/contraintes?

Vous avez 2 mois!  ::ninja::

----------


## Mastaba

Oui, d'ailleurs je suis en train de faire le mien (je pense utiliser OmniOS)

----------


## genie

Un guide pour les barebones et les mini pc ça serait sympa, je ne sais pas si l'idée a déja été proposé, personnellement pour des raisons de place j'en cherche un qui soit suffisamment puissant pour que mon épouse puisse jouer à ses jeux zynga.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> suffisamment puissant [...] jeux zynga.


 ::huh::

----------


## SuperLowl

Puis de toute façon, cela a déjà été fait dans un ancien numéro. Il y a une multitude de tests dans le numéro 15 que tu peux retrouver sur la boutique en ligne du site.  :;):

----------


## docteurwoot

Bonjour, vous savez si un dossier sur les alimentations  a déjà était fait ? Si c'est le cas dans quel numéro ?

Merci.

----------


## Nirm

> Bonjour, vous savez si un dossier sur les alimentations  a déjà était fait ? Si c'est le cas dans quel numéro ?
> Merci.


Bonsoir. 
Comparatif de 18 alimentations avec dossier complet dans le *CPC HW n°14*.
En cliquant sur ma signature tu trouveras aussi le topic des alimentations de la section Hardware (si tu as des questions, n'hésite pas à les poser là bas).

----------


## Beowulf

Salut, vous avez pas encore traité des infrastructures internet, des box, de la fibre optique (...) en France il me semble? Pourquoi pas un dossier sur le sujet? Et nous au passage pourquoi notre pays à autant de retard sur la plupart de ses voisins?

----------


## Mastaba

-les pâtes thermiques.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.
Un de mes proches devant acquérir une connexion....
Les FAI ?
Merci.

----------


## BilliBalla

Pourquoi ne pas essayer de faire un petit dossier sur le surchargement des ordinateurs? Par «surchargement», je parle au niveau logiciel, lorsque l'OS commence à crouler sous plein de fichiers remplissant le disque dur, les registres modifiés, etc... Tout les aléas qui se produisent avec le temps jusqu'à ce qu'on reformate à nouveau.
Comparer un avant (installation fraiche de l'OS) avec un après (OS surchargé).

Il me semble que dans un comparatif de disques durs vous mesuriez le temps mis pour démarrer avec un OS surchargé. Quelle est votre méthode pour reproduire un OS dans cet état?

----------


## Anonyme32145

> -les pâtes thermiques.


9 minutes pour qu'elles soient Al Dente.

----------


## SuperLowl

Bonjour.
Dans la section Hardware - Choix et conseils, nous avons de plus en plus de demandes pour des ordinateurs portables destinés à de la bureautique (typiquement, les étudiants qui préparent leur rentrée). Et un des critères qui revient souvent, c'est l'autonomie. Or, c'est une donnée assez difficile à trouver dans les tests. Déjà que les tests eux-mêmes ne sont pas légions...

Bref. Un petit explicatif sur les batteries et les critères à prendre en compte pour savoir si on peut s'y fier ou non. Les données constructeurs sont malheureusement assez exagérées la plupart du temps. Ce petit explicatif pourrait aussi s'orienter en même temps sur les batteries de smartphones dont l'autonomie est un des points les plus reprochés. Et terminer par ce qu'on peut attendre dans le futur (amélioration ou non).

Merci 

Spoiler Alert! 


ou pas si si vous ne retenez pas mon idée.

----------


## Mastaba

> 9 minutes pour qu'elles soient Al Dente.


meilleures avec de la mayonnaise.

----------


## Nirm

> Bonjour.
> Un de mes proches devant acquérir une connexion....
> Les FAI ?
> Merci.


Orange, SFR, Bouygues, Free, Numéricâble.
Suivant...  ::ninja::

----------


## Euklif

Ouais ben sfr, c'est sympa mais bien relou pour le stream (genre youtube). Free a quelques problèmes bien connu également...
Bref, mine de rien, un petit tour de table des un et des autres en tenant compte de ces spécificités qui n'apparaissent pas sur les pubs ("Exceptionnel! SAV qui répond au bout d'une heure dans une langue francoroumaine! Dépaysement assuré!") pourraient être sympa.

----------


## Mepeanuts

Je n'ai pas acheté CPC Hardware depuis un petit moment, y-a-t-il toujours une rubrique présentant plusieurs configs d'upgrade? 
J'ai ma config Canhard II achetée sur Matériel.net en 2009 qui commence à tirer un peu la gueule (sur FarCry3 en plein cagnard en l'occurence), je pense qu'un petit upgrade mémoire + carte graphique à la rentrée ne serait pas une mauvaise idée.....

----------


## Flad

> Je n'ai pas acheté CPC Hardware depuis un petit moment, y-a-t-il toujours une rubrique présentant plusieurs configs d'upgrade? 
> J'ai ma config Canhard II achetée sur Matériel.net en 2009 qui commence à tirer un peu la gueule (sur FarCry3 en plein cagnard en l'occurence), je pense qu'un petit upgrade mémoire + carte graphique à la rentrée ne serait pas une mauvaise idée.....


Oui. Tu peux aussi aller demander conseils dans la section Hardware du forum  :;):

----------


## Mepeanuts

Merci je ferai sans doute ça !
N'empêche, c'est appréciable de voir que la course au matos a bien ralenti, depuis 96 et ma première bête de course (un Cyrixx 166MHZ avec une 3DFX, yeah !), j'avais l'habitude d'avoir un PC obsolète tous les 2 ans, et à changer impérativement tous les 4 ans, là ça fait 4 ans que j'ai pas touché à un cheveu de ma config et quasiment tous les jeux même les plus récents tournent, même si certains souffrent un peu, je pense faire un upgrade pour le plaisir de ne souffir aucun ralentissement, mais c'est limite du luxe, pas une vraie nécessité...
Voila, c'est un hors sujet mais je tenais à le dire.... ::):

----------


## BilliBalla

> N'empêche, c'est appréciable de voir que la course au matos a bien ralenti, depuis 96 et ma première bête de course


Ben... oui et non.
Oui pour la raison que tu cites, ça limite les dépenses, les besoins de mises à jour matérielles.
Non parce que ça fait chier de plus avoir de claque graphique comme on aurait pu en avoir il y a des années.
C'est un très bon débat.

----------


## Mepeanuts

Plus de claque graphique, mais néanmoins une recherche sans fin du photo réalisme au détriment du gameplay, les grands genres de jeux sont posés depuis les 90s, certes ils ont évolué et on a de plus en plus droit à la fusion des genres, mais à part le graphismes, les innovations dans les jeux ne sont qd même pas légion (à part peut être l'avènement de l'open-world 3D ?)

----------


## BilliBalla

> Plus de claque graphique, mais néanmoins une recherche sans fin du photo réalisme au détriment du gameplay, les grands genres de jeux sont posés depuis les 90s, certes ils ont évolué et on a de plus en plus droit à la fusion des genres, mais à part le graphismes, les innovations dans les jeux ne sont qd même pas légion (à part peut être l'avènement de l'open-world 3D ?)


Oui mais il y a des années on aurait aussi pu critiquer le délaissement de la jouabilité au profit des graphismes.

----------


## Pontifex

> Bref. Un petit explicatif sur les batteries et les critères à prendre en compte pour savoir si on peut s'y fier ou non. Les données constructeurs sont malheureusement assez exagérées la plupart du temps. Ce petit explicatif pourrait aussi s'orienter en même temps sur les batteries de smartphones dont l'autonomie est un des points les plus reprochés. Et terminer par ce qu'on peut attendre dans le futur (amélioration ou non).


Yep, ça serait bien pratique.
Avec peut-être aussi un Vrai/Faux sur les différents mythes existant autour des batteries: est-il toujours utile de faire subir un cycle complet charge-décharge à un nouvel appareil pour étalonner la batterie ? Cela change-t-il quelque chose d'un point de vue autonomie de charger par USB plutôt que sur secteur (ça me semble suspect, mais quelqu'un avait posté un lien sur le topic des mobiles) ?
Et aussi quelques conseils pour comment faire durer sa batterie dans le temps (notamment qu'il ne faille pas la laisser charger en permanence).

----------


## kikoro

> Yep, ça serait bien pratique.
> Avec peut-être aussi un Vrai/Faux sur les différents mythes existant autour des batteries: est-il toujours utile de faire subir un cycle complet charge-décharge à un nouvel appareil pour étalonner la batterie ? Cela change-t-il quelque chose d'un point de vue autonomie de charger par USB plutôt que sur secteur (ça me semble suspect, mais quelqu'un avait posté un lien sur le topic des mobiles) ?
> Et aussi quelques conseils pour comment faire durer sa batterie dans le temps (notamment qu'il ne faille pas la laisser charger en permanence).


Kikoro approuve ton idée.  :;):

----------


## Mastaba

Il y a quelques réponses dans le dossier sur les batteries/piles du n°4

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> Plus de claque graphique.


Il y a quelques jeux en lancer de rayon en temps réel qui sont jolis.
Voir en bas de la page : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lancer_de_rayon.

----------


## SuperLowl

> Il y a quelques réponses dans le dossier sur les batteries/piles du n°4


En effet, merci. Mais ce numéro est malheureusement en rupture de stock.  ::(: 
Et il date de 3 ans. Alors peut-être que les choses n'ont absolument pas bougé depuis. Peut-être que si.

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Un dossier sur les jeux dématérialisés (steam nuveem origin etc etc)
et un autre sur les comptes dans le cloud... leurs limites et les pb (si on devient amnésique ou si l'on meurt qui peut récupérer quoi (les photos notamment)

----------


## Mastaba



----------


## BilliBalla

> Un dossier sur les jeux dématérialisés (steam nuveem origin etc etc)
> et un autre sur les comptes dans le cloud... leurs limites et les pb (si on devient amnésique ou si l'on meurt qui peut récupérer quoi (les photos notamment)


C'est pas du hardware.

----------


## acdctabs

Il y a déjà eu un truc sur les clouds

----------


## hubert

Je souhaiterais avoir un retour sur les tests qui ont déjà un an maintenant. Par exemple, y a-t-il du neuf sur les ampoules ? ou peut-on encore se fier au test ? Les piles c'est un peu moins important, mais bon...

Un genre de retour sur test, quoi....

Merci

----------


## BilliBalla

> Je souhaiterais avoir un retour sur les tests qui ont déjà un an maintenant. Par exemple, y a-t-il du neuf sur les ampoules ? ou peut-on encore se fier au test ? Les piles c'est un peu moins important, mais bon...
> 
> Un genre de retour sur test, quoi....
> 
> Merci


Pourquoi pas faire un rapide retour, mais surtout éviter de tomber dans un cycle «un dossier sur les ampoules tout les 4 numéros, un dossier sur les alims dans les numéros suivant ceux des ampoules, un dossier sur le bruit dans les numéros après ceux des alims...»

----------


## bambibreizh

> Pourquoi pas faire un rapide retour, mais surtout éviter de tomber dans un cycle «un dossier sur les ampoules tout les 4 numéros, un dossier sur les alims dans les numéros suivant ceux des ampoules, un dossier sur le bruit dans les numéros après ceux des alims...»


De plus, dans un "récent" numéro (je n'ai pas le numéro sous les yeux, mais je dirai quelque chose comme le 13/14), Doc avait fait un retour sur la 1ère ampoule qui avait claqué. Les autres doivent encore être en vie.

----------


## hubert

> De plus, dans un "récent" numéro (je n'ai pas le numéro sous les yeux, mais je dirai quelque chose comme le 13/14), Doc avait fait un retour sur la 1ère ampoule qui avait claqué. Les autres doivent encore être en vie.


Ha ? Je les ai tous , j'ai pas vu, je vais regarder (si tu as la page exacte, merci)

Oui évidemment, pas de redite, je pensais plus à un update court

J'oubliais, je me souviens d'un très bon numéro sur les saloperies à éteindre dans le BIOS, expliqué les différentes options... Non parce que là avec mon nouveau BIOS gigabyte sur ma z87, c'est horrible : je comprends plus rien, j'ai l'impression d'être un vieux qui pige rien devant un minitel sortant d'un magasin desigual !

----------


## Qiou87

> J'oubliais, je me souviens d'un très bon numéro sur les saloperies à éteindre dans le BIOS, expliqué les différentes options... Non parce que là avec mon nouveau BIOS gigabyte sur ma z87, c'est horrible : je comprends plus rien, j'ai l'impression d'être un vieux qui pige rien devant un minitel sortant d'un magasin desigual !


La section hardware est là pour toi l'ami. Promis, on ne te mordra que si tu nous le demandes (gentillement).

----------


## SuperLowl

Oh oui ! De la chair fraîche.  :Bave:

----------


## bambibreizh

> Ha ? Je les ai tous , j'ai pas vu, je vais regarder (si tu as la page exacte, merci)


Etant en déménagement d'internet, je ne pourrai pas te le faire ce soir, mais je vais essayer de retrouver ça.
De mémoire c'était vraiment un petit encart perdu dans une page fourre-tout (dans l'idée).

----------


## bambibreizh

> Ha ? Je les ai tous , j'ai pas vu, je vais regarder (si tu as la page exacte, merci)


Après une séance archéologie méticuleuse, voici le résultat : CPC HW #15, page 96, tout en bas article intitulé : ">MTBF - Ampoules : La suite".
Dans la section "Les pages du Doc' ".

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Pourquoi pas faire un rapide retour, mais surtout éviter de tomber dans un cycle «un dossier sur les ampoules tout les 4 numéros, un dossier sur les alims dans les numéros suivant ceux des ampoules, un dossier sur le bruit dans les numéros après ceux des alims...»


Je suis d'accord, une sorte de "On y joue encore" version CPC HW.

----------


## imzebestsowhytryharder

Bien le bonjour,

Une idée de comparatif comme ça : je sais pas dans quelle mesure c'est réalisable, mais comme ça fait maintenant quelques années que vous nous proposez du Config de Canard, il pourrait sans doute être intéressant de faire des comparatifs de configs à intervalle régulier (12/18 mois par ex). Ca permettrait de voir l'évolution de performance au fil du temps. Par exemple, moi qui ait acheté un CanHard IV, je me demande un peu ce que ça vaut maintenant par rapport à un CanHard XVII... (en jeux bien sûr, mais bureautique et multimédia je prends aussi). Ca permettrait de voir aussi le différentiel entre le Ducky et le Duck Nukem pour se faire mal.

Voilà, c'était ma modeste contribution.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Belle idée !  ::wub:: 
Au minimum, un résultat de Bench pour chaque configuration dans le canard, svp. 
Merci.  :^_^:

----------


## Nirm

> Bien le bonjour,
> 
> Une idée de comparatif comme ça : je sais pas dans quelle mesure c'est réalisable, mais comme ça fait maintenant quelques années que vous nous proposez du Config de Canard, il pourrait sans doute être intéressant de faire des comparatifs de configs à intervalle régulier (12/18 mois par ex). Ca permettrait de voir l'évolution de performance au fil du temps. Par exemple, moi qui ait acheté un CanHard IV, je me demande un peu ce que ça vaut maintenant par rapport à un CanHard XVII... (en jeux bien sûr, mais bureautique et multimédia je prends aussi). Ca permettrait de voir aussi le différentiel entre le Ducky et le Duck Nukem pour se faire mal.
> 
> Voilà, c'était ma modeste contribution.





> Bonjour. 
> Belle idée ! 
> Au minimum, un résultat de Bench pour chaque configuration dans le canard, svp. 
> Merci.


Bonjour,
Les 2 éléments apportant un vrai gap de perfs étant le CPU et la CG, cela se trouve sans problème sur le net.
Au pire, un petit tour dans la section hardware pour y poser votre question (par exemple sur *le topic des configs de Canard*) et vous aurez très certainement une réponse chiffrée.
Avec possiblement un différentiel de conso et de bruit.  :;):

----------


## bambibreizh

Salut,

Je suis en train de commencer à me lancer dans l'étude d'achat d'une liseuse (ça fait beaucoup de conditionnel je sais), mais résultat je me demande si un petit comparatif ne serait pas une bonne idée ;p
Dans l'idée de comprendre un peu mieux comment ça marche, les technos écran indispensable et les inutilités à éviter, ... Enfin toutes les choses dont monseigneur Doc' sait nous abreuver.

Merci.

----------


## Anonyme32145

N'hésites pas à jeter un oeil sur ce topic : forum.canardpc.com/threads/42713-e-Book-e-Reader-e-VaRaquer?
Y'a pas énormément de liseuses, et peu tiennent la route... Sans vouloir caricaturer, à part Kindle et Kobo, y'a pas grand chose. La suite... sur le topic !

(l'OP est pas super à jour mais tu trouveras des infos dans les dernières pages du topic je pense).

----------


## bambibreizh

> N'hésites pas à jeter un oeil sur ce topic : forum.canardpc.com/threads/42713-e-Book-e-Reader-e-VaRaquer?
> Y'a pas énormément de liseuses, et peu tiennent la route... Sans vouloir caricaturer, à part Kindle et Kobo, y'a pas grand chose. La suite... sur le topic !
> 
> (l'OP est pas super à jour mais tu trouveras des infos dans les dernières pages du topic je pense).


Merci. J'ai déjà commencé à lire le sujet. C'est vrai que tout à l'air d'être bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet. ;p

----------


## dutilleul

Bonjour, 

Question d'importance : Est-ce que Doc TB lit ce topic ?
Parce que des fois, on prend le temps d'écrire des pavés pour soumettre une idée qui nous semble intéressante, mais à quoi bon si c'est pour les voir tomber dans les oubliettes du forum.

----------


## SuperLowl

Il peut le lire sans forcément répondre.

----------


## Mastaba

Brodule magasine.

----------


## lokioa

Comparatif micro stuttering en sli/crossfire détaillé
comparatifs de 780 (hof, lightning, classified acx etc..) en jeu et o/c
comparatif 780 vs titan en jeu (impact vram sur les jeux modés à outrance etc..)

----------


## Argha

Un mega tuto raspberry pi ?

----------


## Antigonos

Un comparatif ventilos de 140mm?

----------


## SuperLowl

> Un comparatif ventilos de 140mm?


Un dossier chez HFR.

----------


## jefe44

une idée après je sais pas si ca peut etre considéré comme hardware, mais un comparatif sur les lunettes anti fatigue  et aussi sur les box internet actualisé et aussi sur le VDSL

----------


## Wingi

Hello !

Dans la lignée des dossiers sur les ampoules et la conso électrique, je suggère un test des piles et les accus/batteries ?

Un guide qui pourrait toucher les portables (PC et smartphones), et les périphériques : quid des mythes de bonne pratique (de la décharge totale une fois par mois à jamais en dessous de 40% ou plus de 96%), faut-il préférer une pile rechargeable à une pile normale, y'a-t-il des marques de piles meilleures que d'autres ...

----------


## Euklif

Déjà fait. Il "manque" juste les piles à faible auto-décharge dedans.

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Une autre idée, je ne sais pas si elle est déjà proposé:
Les sites de "vente" en ligne de jeux vidéo type "origin et "steam" and co.
Notamment la possibilité de "revente" (je crois que celle de steam est des belles  ::P:  )

----------


## kenshironeo

Une idée qui s'inspire de ce que j'ai vu ici et là. Transformer des vieilles consoles 16 bits-8 bits en consoles portables décentes(javais vu quelqu'un le faire avec une megadrive je crois, en gros il avait greffé l'écran d'une console portable sur une console de salon et il en avait fait une vraie portable qui marchait... Gros travail de bricolage mais qui était fonctionnel au final.

----------


## SuperLowl

> Une autre idée, je ne sais pas si elle est déjà proposé:
> Les sites de "vente" en ligne de jeux vidéo type "origin et "steam" and co.
> Notamment la possibilité de "revente" (je crois que celle de steam est des belles  )


Et maintenant, tu nous expliques le rapport avec CPC *Hardware*.

----------


## eiremanoffrance

C'est sur que c'est pas du "hardware" mais ca reste dans le cadre d'un dossier approfondi  :B): 



> Et maintenant, tu nous expliques le rapport avec CPC *Hardware*.

----------


## SuperLowl

Ah. Ben moi j'aimerais bien un dossier approfondi sur la chasse de requins en Afrique du Sud.  ::ninja:: 

Bon, en fait ça serait pas mal intéressant. Mais dans CanardPC, celui sur les jeux-vidéo. Pas dans CPC Hardware, où ça n'aurait rien à y faire.

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Oui et non, je comprends bien le terme "hardware" mais dans ce cas,  les dossiers liés au OS (Win 7 et Win 8) aurait du etre dans le CanardPC bi mensuel.
et quid du dossier sur les lampes: c'est dur hardware mais pas informatique (mais très intéressant au passage). Je propose donc qu'il fait un CanardPC hors série "vie pratique"  :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^: 
Et puis un autre sur la vie réel (avec des tutos pour élevés des enfants, faire la vaisselle et aussi le linge  ::P:  ::P:  ::P: 



> Ah. Ben moi j'aimerais bien un dossier approfondi sur la chasse de requins en Afrique du Sud. 
> 
> Bon, en fait ça serait pas mal intéressant. Mais dans CanardPC, celui sur les jeux-vidéo. Pas dans CPC Hardware, où ça n'aurait rien à y faire.

----------


## SuperLowl

Regarde l'historique de CPC et de CPC Hardware. Tu comprendras très vite qu'un tel dossier, encore une fois très intéressant, aurait sa place dans CPC et non dans le magazine hardware.

CPC Hardware s'intéresse à tout ce qui touche les entrailles de nos machines (d'où la présence des OS) et à tout ce qui touche l'électronique en général.
CPC s'intéresse aux jeux-vidéo à ce qui les entoure. Donc à Steam & co.

----------


## kenshironeo

Y aurait peut-être un dossier à faire expliquant pourquoi certains jeux fatiguent plus visuellement que d'autres et comment ça varie en fonction des personnes(une explication scentifique).

Par exemple, j'ai l'habitude de passer du temps devant les écrans mais pourtant, quand je jouais à wow, j'étais très vite fatigué au point d'avoir un œil qui tiquait, chose qui ne m'arrivait pas dans d'autres jeux où il y avait pourtant un très grand nombre d'éléments à l'écran(notamment les raids qui me fatiguaient assez vites les yeux)

Pourtant j'ai joué à des rts où il ya plusieur sunités à lécran, des jeux ou des centaines de soldats s'affichent...

Bref je me demandais s'il était possible de faire une expérience pour expliquer le pourquoi du comment sur ce thème.

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Je suis revenu sur le 1er CPC Hardware, il y a page 72 un dossier complet sur la migration des données : c'est du hardware ça ?

Bon, je te le concède, ton explication m'a convaincu, ce dossier devrait dans le CPC bi mensuelle




> Regarde l'historique de CPC et de CPC Hardware. Tu comprendras très vite qu'un tel dossier, encore une fois très intéressant, aurait sa place dans CPC et non dans le magazine hardware.
> 
> CPC Hardware s'intéresse à tout ce qui touche les entrailles de nos machines (d'où la présence des OS) et à tout ce qui touche l'électronique en général.
> CPC s'intéresse aux jeux-vidéo à ce qui les entoure. Donc à Steam & co.

----------


## Zirman

Un bon gros sujet qui tache sur le coté pratique des 144Hz, de la 3D en jeux vidéo, avec le principe des dalles TN/IPS/MVA/LSD/H²O tout ça




> Un mega tuto raspberry pi ?


Ça c'est une très bonne idée, je plussoie!

----------


## SuperLowl

> Bon, je te le concède, ton explication m'a convaincu, ce dossier devrait dans le CPC bi mensuelle


Merci. J'aime avoir raison.  :Cigare: 

Et pour le coup de la migration des données, ben je vois pas en quoi mon explication est bancale. Je ne veux pas paraître de mauvaise foi mais l'explication plus que rapide que j'ai donné convient non ?
Ou sinon on continue cette discussion par MP parce que mon quota de flood par semaine va être épuisé.  ::ninja::

----------


## ChUnT3R

> Plusieurs choses pourraient être interessante car peu connue/developpée:
> 
> - *Les Simmeurs* (Flight simulator & Co), le monde du matériel et ses arnaque possible, l'opacité de la comunautée, etc... (Pour des raisons de coût, mon beau père ayant déjà de bonnes installations et pas mal de matos comme 7 écrans, une construction de cockpit grandeur nature etc (cf photos), je pourrait vous organiser une rencontre "point de vu utilisateur" avec ses passions et ses déceptions, les sensation d'arnaques, difficultés de trouver des infos, etc...).
> 
> http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/8800/img0988jr.jpg
> 
> - *Les onduleurs* (Avec les alims, même combats j'ai bien peur... du bas de gamme qui fait peur...)
> 
> - *Le matos d'okaz*, pourquoi pas un argus des pièce encore valable qui pourrait remplacer du matos entrée de gamme pour un prix égale avec de meilleurs perfs... (outre certaine pièce à fuir en okaz comme les HDD, d'autres comme les CPU ou GPU peuvent être de bonnes affaires !)
> ...


Je me permet de re soumettre ces idées...

----------


## Zirman

> Je me permet de re soumettre ces idées...


Dans l'genre complet ça s'pose la  :^_^:

----------


## dutilleul

Un dossier : monter son pc portable soi même serait de bon aloi. Avec les sites où acheter le matériel, et des tutoriels de montage.

----------


## kenshironeo

Pour reprendre la virtualisation du pc, j'ai lu que Windows 10 pourrait être un os 100% cloud, et je me demandais s'il y aurait moyen d'avoir un dossier là dessus. 

D'un côté ça pourrait permettre d'économiser de l'espace, de l'autre, il faudrait une connexion permanente à moins qu'un environnement minimaliste suffise pour exécuter des programmes en offline comme des jeux ou du traitement de texte?

----------


## Blowfin

D'ici Windows 10 tout le monde sera passé sur Linux depuis longtemps.

----------


## Nirm

> Un dossier : monter son pc portable soi même serait de bon aloi. Avec les sites où acheter le matériel, et des tutoriels de montage.


 Pas sûr que tu trouves des vendeurs de CG OEM pour mobile destinés au particuliers.
Surtout qu'il existe déjà des assembleurs qui te permettent de composer ton portable de A à Z.




> Pour reprendre la virtualisation du pc, j'ai lu que Windows 10 pourrait être un os 100% cloud, et je me demandais s'il y aurait moyen d'avoir un dossier là dessus. 
> D'un côté ça pourrait permettre d'économiser de l'espace, de l'autre, il faudrait une connexion permanente à moins qu'un environnement minimaliste suffise pour exécuter des programmes en offline comme des jeux ou du traitement de texte?


Avant de penser à lancer un jeu, faut penser à démarrer la bête.
Le BIOS ok, mais le secteur de boot?
Et les processus système?
Je vois bien un PC qui reboote non stop parce que ta Box est entrain de se mettre à jour.
Un OS de ce style, j'en doute, en tout cas pas sous la forme présentée ici.
Après, du cloud entreprise, ce n'est pas que des données, il existe différents "stades" (SaaS, IaaS, etc...)
Certaines entreprises non même plus de réseau physique.
en fait, le "OS dans le cloud", c'est un peu flou.
Si on parle de logiciels (bureautique, multimédia) ou de données, ça existe déjà.
Si on parle "bas niveau", le réseau sera limitant je pense.

----------


## Blowfin

Un dossier sur la _Playbox One_ et _CPC Hardware Labs_, on veut tout savoir !

----------


## dutilleul

> Pas sûr que tu trouves des vendeurs de CG OEM pour mobile destinés au particuliers.
> Surtout qu'il existe déjà des assembleurs qui te permettent de composer ton portable de A à Z.


J'aimerais que CPC hardware s'adresse aussi aux professionnels, revendeurs, SII.   ::): 
Parce que les jeux vidéos, c'est bien joli, mais maintenant passez votre chemin les enfants....it's time to business.   :Cigare:

----------


## kenshironeo

D'après ce qu'on peut lire ici et là pour certains canards cpc hardware ferait du bien à certaines entreprises^^.

----------


## sissi

> J'aimerais que CPC hardware s'adresse aussi aux professionnels, revendeurs, SII.  
> Parce que les jeux vidéos, c'est bien joli, mais maintenant passez votre chemin les enfants....it's time to business.


Ouais enfin, les pros sont censés être ... pros.



 ::trollface::

----------


## Nirm

> D'après ce qu'on peut lire ici et là pour certains canards cpc hardware ferait du bien à certaines entreprises^^.


 Les pros ont d'autres sources d'information, la possibilité d'être formés (en interne, formation constructeur), etc..
On apprend ce que l'on a envie de connaître, dans la vie comme dans le monde pro.
La meilleure preuve en est les mecs qui participent aux parties HW (périphériques, soft comme composants)
J'ai plus appris ici en quelques mois qu'en plusieurs années pendant mes études.




> J'aimerais que CPC hardware s'adresse aussi aux professionnels, revendeurs, SII.  
> Parce que les jeux vidéos, c'est bien joli, mais maintenant passez votre chemin les enfants....it's time to business.


Euh, tu parles de CPC HW là?
Parce que l'article sur les alimentations, le RAID logiciel, le fonctionnement d'une CG, l'architecture d'un processeur avec explication sur les mémoires caches L1, L2 et L3, le northbridge, etc... c'est vraiment axé joueurs tu trouves?
Pour moi les pros ne sont pas la cible, la cible est le passionné/curieux à qui on vulgarise certaines notions.
Le JV est un point de départ, un prétexte, un alibi.
Je ne suis pas sûr que la majorité des SSII s’intéressent à ces notions, ni que les revendeurs dont tu parles aient envie d'en savoir plus (sinon, en rêvant un peu, ils ne vendraient que des composants fiables)
Là, encore, les sources pour les pros sont multiples, et si ils ne trouvent pas leur bonheur, des sites sérieux existent et la partie HW du forum peut aider aussi.
Je t'invite d'ailleurs à venir poser tes questions, suivant les domaines concernés, divers intervenants essaieront de t'aider.

----------


## kenshironeo

Oui mais par exemple d'après ce que j'ai lu il y a des sociétés qui par exemple utilisent des machines récentes avec des os  ou des softwares dépassés, ou choisissent très mal leur matos, ce qui est d'autant plus surprenant quand il s'agit de grosses boîtes.

----------


## ChUnT3R

C'est plus une raison de cout et de compatibilitée avec les applis métier que de volontée et méconnaissance !
Je parle en connaissance de cause, je bosse dans le service info d'un des plus gros groupe français, ils sont seulement en train de passer à Citrix via windows 7, jusque là il y a 2 ans ils passaient juste de Windows 2K à Windows XP...  ::huh:: 
Mais les projets en cours et les applis métier ne permettaient pas de changer d'OS aussi librement qu'on change pour de la simple bureautique !

----------


## Nirm

> C'est plus une raison de cout et de compatibilitée avec les applis métier que de volontée et méconnaissance !
> Je parle en connaissance de cause, je bosse dans le service info d'un des plus gros groupe français, ils sont seulement en train de passer à Citrix via windows 7, jusque là il y a 2 ans ils passaient juste de Windows 2K à Windows XP... 
> Mais les projets en cours et les applis métier ne permettaient pas de changer d'OS aussi librement qu'on change pour de la simple bureautique !


+1
Avant de pouvoir migrer toute une entreprise et les outils utilisés (soft, applis métiers, etc...) le chemin est long:
Test de charge, compatibilité, recette applicative, inter applicative, volonté politique (dans le sens hiérarchie), coût du remplacement, de formation des hommes, etc...
Au taf, mon poste "administratif" est toujours sous XP, W7 est "en cours de déploiement"... depuis 2ans... :tired: 

EDIT: pour les grosses boîtes la notion d'appel d'offres rentre aussi en compte, encore plus dans le public/semi-public.
Du coup, tu prends ce qu'il y a chez ton fournisseur (en accord avec ce que j'ai avancé plus haut).

----------


## keulz

> Ouais enfin, les pros sont censés être ... pros.


Sauf que les pros sont comme tout le monde.
Cons.

Donc oui, ça ne ferait de mal à personne.

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

D'ailleurs quelqu'un a demandé si le Doc lisait ce topic il y a quelques pages, mais il n'y a toujours pas de réponse ...
Peut être qu'on peut l'abandonné ...

----------


## ChUnT3R

Il a l'air assez occupé le doc en ce moment !
Suffit de suivre son actu Twitter...

----------


## Salvation

> Ouais enfin, les pros sont censés être ... pros.


En même temps, les seuls "pros" que je connaisse conseillent à tout le monde Windows8 car "Tu vois, c'est trop de la balle, tu peux OUBLIER le bureau"...  ::rolleyes:: 

Et maintenant ils attendent le 8.1 parce que tu vois ça va être mieux  ::o:  ::O:  ::P:

----------


## eiremanoffrance

J'appelle pas ça des pros, mais des vendeurs !!!



> En même temps, les seuls "pros" que je connaisse conseillent à tout le monde Windows8 car "Tu vois, c'est trop de la balle, tu peux OUBLIER le bureau"... 
> Et maintenant ils attendent le 8.1 parce que tu vois ça va être mieux

----------


## Crealkiller

Heuu je suis vendeur, et perso je dit pas ça(mes collègue non plus, et pourtant on est pas un magasin info mais une simple surface généraliste)!! Mauvaise langue va!

----------


## Narm

Tu leur dis qu'ils ont pas le choix puisque toutes les machines sont équipées de Windows 8  ::P: 
Au contraire de nous, les purs, qui proposons du Windows 7 ou du Linux sur des bécanes sur mesure  :Cigare: 

Autrement, j'ai une idée de comparatif, mais c'est plus soft que hard ; un comparatif d'OS qui ne soit ni du Windows, ni du Linux, ni du Mac ! (Histoire d'apprendre quelque chose à 99,99% des lecteurs qui n'ont toujours tourné que sur un de ces trois os) 
J'ai commencé dans mon coin avec Haïku, et je suis vachement surpris. Et y a une petite liste d'OS qui potentiellement s'avère sympa (ReactOS, Icaros, ecomstation, Solaris, OpenBSD...)

----------


## MrChris

> Oui mais par exemple d'après ce que j'ai lu il y a des sociétés qui par exemple utilisent des machines récentes avec des os  ou des softwares dépassés, ou choisissent très mal leur matos, ce qui est d'autant plus surprenant quand il s'agit de grosses boîtes.


Alors oui mais non, quand tu dois gérer un gros parc de machines avec des logiciels spécifiques au développement long et des projets liés à l'informatique qui doivent durer de 5 à 20 ans; tu dois forcément assurer la rétrocompatibilité et un support optimal. Le cycle de test et mise à jour est donc bien plus complexe et long que pour un particulier...

Hors quand tu achètes du matériel informatique neuf il est forcément récent du coup il est normal d'y retrouver des OS et applications anciennes pour assurer la continuité et pérennité du système d'information.

C'est le casse-tête des techniciens et administrateurs, rendre compatible un métier composé de projets établis sur la durée avec du matériel qui ne cesse d'évoluer.

----------


## dutilleul

> En même temps, les seuls "pros" que je connaisse conseillent à tout le monde Windows8 car "Tu vois, c'est trop de la balle, tu peux OUBLIER le bureau"... 
> 
> Et maintenant ils attendent le 8.1 parce que tu vois ça va être mieux


Tu as raison...retourne sous Vista.  ::P: 

---------- Post added at 19h53 ---------- Previous post was at 19h41 ----------




> Euh, tu parles de CPC HW là?
> Parce que l'article sur les alimentations, le RAID logiciel, le fonctionnement d'une CG, l'architecture d'un processeur avec explication sur les mémoires caches L1, L2 et L3, le northbridge, etc... c'est vraiment axé joueurs tu trouves?
> Pour moi les pros ne sont pas la cible, la cible est le passionné/curieux à qui on vulgarise certaines notions.
> Le JV est un point de départ, un prétexte, un alibi.
> Je ne suis pas sûr que la majorité des SSII s’intéressent à ces notions, ni que les revendeurs dont tu parles aient envie d'en savoir plus (sinon, en rêvant un peu, ils ne vendraient que des composants fiables)
> Là, encore, les sources pour les pros sont multiples, et si ils ne trouvent pas leur bonheur, des sites sérieux existent et la partie HW du forum peut aider aussi.
> Je t'invite d'ailleurs à venir poser tes questions, suivant les domaines concernés, divers intervenants essaieront de t'aider.


Merci Nirm, je passerai bien volontiers sur la partie HW. J'y suis déjà allé pour quelques questions spécifiques, et c'est vrai que les réponses m'ont toujours bien aidés (on ne l'est jamais trop.)
Pour préciser ma situation, je me suis spécialisé dans le marché des indépendants complémentaires en plus des PME. Ces gens n'ont pas envie de passer du temps sur leur informatique, encore moins que dans les PME.
J'intervient dans le choix des matériels et logiciels en fonction de leurs besoins réels et je fais tout ce qu'il faut (dans les limites des possibilités de mon corps) pour qu'ils n'aient plus qu'à faire leur job...à savoir menuisier, décorateur, comptable ou pigiste.
Et c'est là que CPC Hardware m'est d'une aide précieuse. Parce que je fais confiance à l'expertise et l'impartialité de Doc TB, alors que je me méfie très fort des tests subsidiés par les sites marchands.
Mon grand regret est que CPC Hardware reste encore trop axé sur l'univers du jeu vidéo. 

Par exemple, là j'aimerais bien un article sur google apps pro et par exemple comment l'intégrer dans l'informatique d'une PME pour réduire les coût. (J'avais écrit coït par erreur, mais c'est presque ça.)

Bref, peut-être qu'il faudrait créer un magasine PME Hardware.  ::):

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

C'est vrai que j'aimerai voir des configs pour le travail d'infographie genre avec un gros Xeon des familles et 32 go de Ram et une Quadro de nvidia.

----------


## Caca Président

> Bref, peut-être qu'il faudrait créer un magasine PME Hardware.


Pour ça il faudrait sortir du spawn et venir jouer dans la cours des grands.

----------


## Frypolar

:^_^:

----------


## ChUnT3R

Pas évident de se lancer à son compte ...

----------


## Nirm

> J'intervient dans le choix des matériels et logiciels en fonction de leurs besoins réels et je fais tout ce qu'il faut (dans les limites des possibilités de mon corps) pour qu'ils n'aient plus qu'à faire leur job...à savoir menuisier, décorateur, comptable ou pigiste.
> Et c'est là que CPC Hardware m'est d'une aide précieuse. Parce que je fais confiance à l'expertise et l'impartialité de Doc TB, alors que je me méfie très fort des tests subsidiés par les sites marchands.
> Mon grand regret est que CPC Hardware reste encore trop axé sur l'univers du jeu vidéo.


De rien, l'invite est sincère, n'hésite pas.
Pour le reste, dans CPC Hardware, il y a CPC, donc jeux vidéos, mais aussi HW et franchement, n'étant pas un "gamer", j'y trouve vraiment mon compte.
Si tu mets de côté les CG (quoique, pour certains softs et certaines techno, ça peut être intéressant), le reste est quand même loin du jeu vidéo.

Côté soft et ton exemple, faire un magazine dédié serait quand même s'éloigner du sujet.
Ponctuellement cela arrive, il me semble. :coursreliresesvieuxnuméros:

Mais quoiqu'il en soit, le forum est, je trouve, assez complémentaire, avec un panel de participants (dans les 4 sous forums HW) vraiment intéressants et compétents.

----------


## Caca Président

> 


C'est moche de se moquer de quelqu'un à terre, même si mis debout Dutilleul n'est pas très grand. Ceci dit je garde un bon souvenir de cette couverture de HS ou l'on voyait TB dominer Dutilleul lors d'un duel au spawn entre deux infirmes, on a les classes qu'on peut...

Duti au spawn

----------


## juninho

Salut
Il sort quand le numéro 18 de CPC HW ?

Merci

----------


## Frypolar

Le 27 il me semble.

----------


## n3os

Et voilà, http://www.canardpc.com/news-53067-c...iosques__.html

----------


## Nirm

Bonsoir,

Après les LDLC QS, le VPC éponyme semble décliner son offre avec des LDLC QS FLP, Platinium, fanless et full modulaire, en *460W* et *520W*.
(Qui d'ailleurs *éveillent des questions sur leur "filiation"*.)
Seront elles intégrées au grand test des alims à venir?

----------


## n4tURL

Salut à tous.
J'ai quelques idées pour vos rubriques. Je vais être rapide car je ne suis pas très à l'aise à l'écrit -_-

**Streamer les jeux localement :* L'émetteur est le pc et le récepteur un portable, un phone/tablette android. Tout est expliqué ici :> http://www.kainy.com/index.html

**Présentation des SSHD* : Dernier disque dur hybride  seagate. 8go de ssd pour 1/2To de plateaux. (pour la petite info, les proto steam machine auront le même dispositif)

**FOV :*90/110 Avantage, inconvénient. Dans quel cas le changer et pourquoi?

**Options graphiques :* Explication, impact sur la fluidité. Utilité.

**High/ultra :* vrai différence ou bullshit marketing, pour consoler les acheteur de GPU a 1000 boules 

**Downsampling :* GPU délivre des image en 3k (QHD 2560x1440), 4k (UHD 3840x2160). pour qu'ensuite l'écran les adapte en FullHD. Résusltat plus besoin de filtre FXAA, AA et tout le reste. En gros une image qui tussarace mais aux prix d'un calcul monstrueux . Mono GPU de carrefour s'abstenir.

**Disposition clavier alternative :* Bepo, dvorak. Et clavier ergonomique. Exemple trulu ergonomic http://www.trulyergonomic.com/store/index.php. Si vous êtes intéressé, je peux vous en prêter un en full black.

**Pourquoi* dora l exploratrice à la même coupe que krillin dans dragon ball gt !!

**Le bitcoin :* ainsi que toutes ces monnaie virtuel. C'est quoi, a quoi ça sert. Et pourquoi ça fait peur aux "banque à papa"?

**Grand Ecran 103cm:*  Est il possible de jouer dans de bonne condition avec un paycay branché sur la tv du salon.  

Merci à toute l'équipe. En espérant vous aidez.  ::): 

A plus

----------


## Nirm

@n4tURL: 
Pour l'écran, ce n'est pas la diagonale qui compte mais la définition, c'est à dire le nombre de pixels à afficher et donc à calculer.
Une TV HD ou FHD (1920x1080 au maximum donc) n'est en rien insurmontable pour une CG moyenne gamme aujourd'hui.

----------


## dutilleul

Pour illustrer d'un exemple l'excellente série sur l'électronique, j'ai pensé que ce serait intéressant de montrer comment fabriquer des buzzer pour les soirées blind test entre amis.
Avec bien évidemment la désactivation des autres buzz une fois qu'une équipe a appuyé sur le gros champignon.

Avant Noël, si possible.  ::ninja::

----------


## n4tURL

> @n4tURL: 
> Pour l'écran, ce n'est pas la diagonale qui compte mais la définition, c'est à dire le nombre de pixels à afficher et donc à calculer.
> Une TV HD ou FHD (1920x1080 au maximum donc) n'est en rien insurmontable pour une CG moyenne gamme aujourd'hui.


Voui je comprend, mais quand je branche mon pc sur mon écran de salon toute les icones sont minuscule. Alors je dois changer le dpi.. mais en faisant ça , c'est toutes mes icones sur le bureau qui ce retrouve bazardé. J'ai jamais compris pourquoi. Donc je me demandais s'il existait un moyen facile et rapide pour changer les dpi a la voler. Pour passer d'un écran 24 à 103 cm.
 A plus

----------


## Augen13

Un sujet sur les écrans : des tests, des conseils pour le nettoyage et la réparation, les logiciels à installer, les paramètres à effectuer et etc...il y a de quoi remplir deux numéros (que je prendrais volontiers, je suis une bille avec les écrans).

----------


## Nirm

> Voui je comprend, mais quand je branche mon pc sur mon écran de salon toute les icones sont minuscule. Alors je dois changer le dpi.. mais en faisant ça , c'est toutes mes icones sur le bureau qui ce retrouve bazardé. J'ai jamais compris pourquoi. Donc je me demandais s'il existait un moyen facile et rapide pour changer les dpi a la voler. Pour passer d'un écran 24 à 103 cm.
>  A plus


Passe nous voir sur les forums HW.
Si tu nous donnes ton OS, ta CG et ton écran/TV.
Le reste doit se faire d'un clique droit sur le bureau...

----------


## SuperLowl

C'est plus une question de mise à l'échelle, réglable dans le panneau de configuration de la carte-graphique. Enfin, c'est la solution qui revient tout le temps après une recherche rapide.

----------


## keulz

> Passe nous voir sur les forums HW.
> Si tu nous donnes ton OS, ta CG et ton écran/TV.


Ben il ne va pas lui rester grand chose...

----------


## SuperLowl

:tired:   ::o:   :^_^:

----------


## euphros

Elo,

Moi j'aimerais bien des test de souris "gamer de vieux"  ::): 
J'entends par là que, ayant le pc dans la chambre conjugale, avec un chiard pas très loin non plus, je ne peux me permettre de faire du CS le soir avec une souris gamer normale.
Le bruit du clic-clic réveille l'immeuble entier.
J'ai une Nexus SM8000 mais y'a peut-être mieux ? http://www.nxstek.com/NXS-silentmouse.htm
Elle fait pas trop de bruit, mais niveau rapidité c'est pas trop ça je trouve.

Ensuite, par rapport au dernier numéro avec le dossier son (excellent) j'aurais vraiment aimé une page ou deux, sur les écouteurs intra-auriculaires, difficile de trouver des tests sérieux sur ces produits ::O: 

voilà, sinon CPChardware est amour  ::wub::

----------


## Ghost Line

Un sujet à la mode, pour lequel j'ai lu un article aujourd'hui : les monnaies alternatives (bitcoin en particulier). Je pense que ca peut intéresser pas mal de monde, et que la portée peut être développée au niveau technique, légal, philosophique ... y'a de la matière en somme  ::):

----------


## Aldian

Yo!

En bref:
- un sujet sur les antennes Wifi
- un sujet sur les connectiques des périphériques son (alternatives au jack 3.5 stéréo classique)

Version longue
Je n'avais pas vu ce sujet. J'ai quelques suggestions que j'ai déjà évoquées dans mon sujet Retour sur 16 numéros de CPC Hardware (lien), et où j'évoque moi aussi la problématique des souris "de vieux" dont le clic ne doit être ni trop bruyant ni trop dur.  :B): 

Idéalement j'aurai aussi souhaité que pour chaque objet testé il soit fait mention de si celui-ci est reconnu instantanément par windows ou s'il faut installer 160Mo de drivers obligatoirement, ceci parce que je souhaite pouvoir redémarrer sous Linux et que la bestiole marche, ce qui n'arrivera surement pas avec des drivers trop spéciaux. Mais bon chacun voit midi à sa porte, j'imagine que le lecteur lambda se fiche de savoir si son périphérique est supporté sous Linux  ::huh:: 

J'ai été enchanté de voir que le dernier numéro revenait sur beaucoup de sujets qui m'intéressent, comme l'électronique, le wifi, le son. Sur le wifi j'aurai vraiment souhaité un numéro sur les antennes. J'ai écrit une série d'articles (lien) sur la question récemment, mais depuis je me suis rendu compte que mes belles antennes de 40cm étaient relativement peu exploitée, le dongle réceptionnant passivement l'essentiel de la puissance (et c'est un beau gachis).

Sur le son je reste un petit peu sur ma faim, j'aurai aimé qu'on déborde un petit peu sur le territoire de la MAO, on évoque rapidement le 5.1, ou encore les raccordement optiques (un raccordement optique pour faire passer du son...  ::huh:: ), tout ça est très survolé. Un approfondissement de la chose serait le bienvenu. Mais bon ça fait déjà deux bons gros dossiers sur le son en quelques mois, c'est déjà super  :;): .

----------


## eiremanoffrance

idée de dossier : Un comparatif KVM: un lot (écran/clavier/souris/haut parleurs) qui bascule d'un ordi à l'autre car au final, je monte souvent a 3 machines à piloter

----------


## t4nk

> Streamer les jeux localement
> SSHD
> Le bitcoin


Bonnes idées ! 




> KVM


Aussi, mais je pense que c'est irréalisable vu le prix et la diversité des bébés. Et c'est bien dommage.

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Je pense qu'en se restreignant à 3-4 entrées cela reste correct et puis, apres il faut que les modèles restent "abordables":
(on oublie les versions dédiées serveurs 28 entrées and co)




> Bonnes idées ! 
> Aussi, mais je pense que c'est irréalisable vu le prix et la diversité des bébés. Et c'est bien dommage.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Une suite au dossier sur les ondes car l'Anses vient de sortir un rapport qui indique qu'il n'y a pas d'effet avéré sur la santé.

----------


## olivarius

> Une suite au dossier sur les ondes car l'Anses vient de sortir un rapport qui indique qu'il n'y a pas d'effet avéré sur la santé.


Pas d'effet sauf sur les rats. Mais nous ne sommes pas des rats donc tout va bien  ::P:

----------


## wonder-wombat

> Une suite au dossier sur les ondes car l'Anses vient de sortir un rapport qui indique qu'il n'y a pas d'effet avéré sur la santé.


...en dessous de 1600h (me semble-t-il) d'utilisation cumulée, et enfants exclus.

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Et pourquoi pas un dossier sur nous ?
Comme disait le philosophe M.JACKSON "what about us", un petit dossier sur nous, sur les forumeurs, qui sont-ils, ou vont-ils ? Ont-ils une vie sociale ?
J'ai eu le privilège de rencontrer JohnClaude et oui, je me suis rendu compte que nous étions normaux sociables et sympathiques...
Bref un petit portrait/dossier sur la communauté CanardPC ne serait pas un luxe (enfin c'est mon humble avis)

----------


## keulz

> Et pourquoi pas un dossier sur nous ?
> Comme disait le philosophe M.JACKSON "what about us", un petit dossier sur nous, sur les forumeurs, qui sont-ils, ou vont-ils ? Ont-ils une vie sociale ?
> J'ai eu le privilège de rencontrer JohnClaude et oui, je me suis rendu compte que nous étions normaux sociables et sympathiques...
> Bref un petit portrait/dossier sur la communauté CanardPC ne serait pas un luxe (enfin c'est mon humble avis)


  ::o:

----------


## PrinceGITS

> J'ai eu le privilège de rencontrer JohnClaude et oui, je me suis rendu compte que nous étions normaux sociables et sympathiques...


Arrête de faire semblant d'avoir une vie sociale. Tout le monde sait que JC est exécrable et asoicial.  ::ninja:: 


Sinon un dossier poussé sur les technologies des accus (NiMH, LiPo, LiFe, Pb, etc...) et leurs applications pourraient être sympa.

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Ok j'avoue, il m'a payé pour marquer cela, il est asocial, vilain et ne m'a même pas offert a boire.
Un manque total de savoir vivre !!!




> Arrête de faire semblant d'avoir une vie sociale. Tout le monde sait que JC est exécrable et asoicial. 
> Sinon un dossier poussé sur les technologies des accus (NiMH, LiPo, LiFe, Pb, etc...) et leurs applications pourraient être sympa.

----------


## bambibreizh

Salut,

Nouvelle idée (géniallisme évidemmen ça vient de moi après tout ;p), ce n'est pas hardware pure, mais un dossier sur les protocoles sécurisés du net.
Petite histoire de passage de http vers https, à quand l'utilisation de DNS secure ? Utilisation de certificat sur les mails, rêvent de geek ou réel utilité grand public ? Les certificats pour payer ses impôts en ligne, peut-on leur faire confiance et comment ça marche ? Réseau TOR, uniquement pour aller sur des sites "hors la loi" ?
Et puis on pourrait étendre sur les protocoles réseau sécurisés, paiement par CB, comment la liaison est sécurisée ? Dans mon supermarché et sur internet, comment ça se passe quand je rentre mon numéro de CB ? Le site marchand garde le numéro quelque part ou pas ?

Voilà ma nouvelle idée du matin !
Bonne journée !

----------


## Aldian

J'ai lu dans le dernier canard PC que le doc avait réécrit une partie de son Bios pour la conception de sa console, alors tant que vous y etes dans les idées pointues, pourquoi pas un dossier "réécrire son BIOS"? :P

----------


## Qiou87

@bambibreizh: "la sécurité sur internet", ça a un petit côté anxiogène façon "_je caresse ma target audience des plus de 60 ans dans le sens du poil_". Maintenant c'est vrai que passé le délire y'a des choses intéressantes à décrypter (surtout avec les récentes révélations sur la NSA qui pète des cryptages comme d'autres font péter les bouchons de champagne). Ton idée est pas mauvaise du tout.

@Aldian: Je sais pas si tu visualises le danger qu'il y a à inciter les gens à bricoler leur BIOS quand ils ne savent pas ce qu'ils font. Surtout que ça ne répond en général qu'à un besoin bien spécifique et n'apportera rien à l'utilisateur normal d'un PC. C'est quand même un poil plus technique (et dangereux) que de modifier le coefficient multiplicateur de son CPU.

----------


## Euklif

Une idée comme ça : démystifier/expliquer l'anonymat relatif/qu'on peut tenter de mettre en place du web. Avec prisme et tout ces trucs de nsa qui s'amuse à tout décrypter, j'suis sur que ça peut intéresser du monde.

----------


## keulz

> Une idée comme ça : démystifier/expliquer l'anonymat relatif/qu'on peut tenter de mettre en place du web. Avec prisme et tout ces trucs de nsa qui s'amuse à tout décrypter, j'suis sur que ça peut intéresser du monde.


 ::o: 
Ouais !

----------


## bambibreizh

> @bambibreizh: "la sécurité sur internet", ça a un petit côté anxiogène façon "_je caresse ma target audience des plus de 60 ans dans le sens du poil_". Maintenant c'est vrai que passé le délire y'a des choses intéressantes à décrypter (surtout avec les récentes révélations sur la NSA qui pète des cryptages comme d'autres font péter les bouchons de champagne). Ton idée est pas mauvaise du tout.


Je pense que le lectorat de CPC HW n'est pas encore assez vieux pour tomber dans le côté 60 ans. 
Par contre pour le côté anxiogène, ce n'est pas impossible que certains d'entre nous tombe dedans rapidement. Il faudrait juste éviter de faire un article en mode "reportages" de tf1 où on aura l'impression de ne pas être tranquille même en étant honnête et prudent.
Mais si ça se trouve, se plonger là-dedans, c'est forcément se générer de la peur car "Big Brother is watching us"

----------


## olivarius

> Je pense que le lectorat de CPC HW n'est pas encore assez vieux pour tomber dans le côté 60 ans. 
> Par contre pour le côté anxiogène, ce n'est pas impossible que certains d'entre nous tombe dedans rapidement. Il faudrait juste éviter de faire un article en mode "reportages" de tf1 où on aura l'impression de ne pas être tranquille même en étant honnête et prudent.
> Mais si ça se trouve, se plonger là-dedans, c'est forcément se générer de la peur car "Big Brother is watching us"


Pour la sécurité il faut savoir faire la part des choses. Contre la NSA même Merkel n'est pas à l'abri. Donc il est inutile de penser pouvoir se protéger contre toute intrusion. Mais de toute façon si vous n'êtes pas en vue vous n'avez rien à craindre de la NSA. Vous devez par contre redouter le pirate du coin qui ne se privera pas d'un vol d'identité, de CB, de RIB, compte email. Mais là heureusement les moyens de protection à mettre en oeuvre sont simples et gratuits.

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Dans ce cas là il faudrait faire un dossier spécial je prépare/sécurise les ordinateurs de toute la famille avec les bons moyens de protection simples et gratuits.
Et puis tant qu'a faire, un petit dossier sur les dépannages a distance (qui viennent souvent 2 mois après que l'ordi soit en place)





> Pour la sécurité il faut savoir faire la part des choses. Contre la NSA même Merkel n'est pas à l'abri. Donc il est inutile de penser pouvoir se protéger contre toute intrusion. Mais de toute façon si vous n'êtes pas en vue vous n'avez rien à craindre de la NSA. Vous devez par contre redouter le pirate du coin qui ne se privera pas d'un vol d'identité, de CB, de RIB, compte email. Mais là heureusement les moyens de protection à mettre en oeuvre sont simples et gratuits.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Salut,
> Nouvelle idée (géniallisme évidemmen ça vient de moi après tout ;p), ce n'est pas hardware pure, mais un dossier sur les protocoles sécurisés du net.
> Petite histoire de passage de http vers https, à quand l'utilisation de DNS secure ? Utilisation de certificat sur les mails, rêvent de geek ou réel utilité grand public ? Les certificats pour payer ses impôts en ligne, peut-on leur faire confiance et comment ça marche ? Réseau TOR, uniquement pour aller sur des sites "hors la loi" ?
> Et puis on pourrait étendre sur les protocoles réseau sécurisés, paiement par CB, comment la liaison est sécurisée ? Dans mon supermarché et sur internet, comment ça se passe quand je rentre mon numéro de CB ? Le site marchand garde le numéro quelque part ou pas ?
> 
> Voilà ma nouvelle idée du matin !
> Bonne journée !


Euh… avant de se lancer dans des aspects ultra-techniques, déjà simplement réaliser un dossier du type "configurer soi-même un réseau". Quand je vois quelle difficulté j'ai eue à trouver un malheureux tuto pour configurer ma Freebox en DHCP…  ::rolleyes::  Si mon souvenir est exact, c'est ce qui manquait le plus dans le dossier sur le réseau domestique. Pour celui qui ne possède pas les connaissances de base, c'était incomplet.  ::):

----------


## GrandFather

Dans le dernier CPC, le Doc bat froid les prototypes de machines Steam avec des arguments valables ma foi, en évoquant notamment des alternatives déjà existantes comme le WiDi. Je me suis un peu rencardé sur cette techno (au début, habitant le Val d'Oise, je pensais que ça avait un rapport avec « Wy-Dit-Joli-Village », mais non en fait) et ça a l'air plutôt intéressant. Un article dessus et même, soyons fous, un dossier complet de CPC Hardware sur le Streaming (avec oscillogrammes et procès avec les fabricants et tout et tout  ::ninja:: ) illuminerait mon existence.

----------


## n4tURL

Salut.
J'ai jamais trouvé de test sur un sujet assez originale:
Faire du crossfire/sli sur une carte mère fm2+.
Ça donnerais quoi?

----------


## Nirm

> Salut.
> J'ai jamais trouvé de test sur un sujet assez originale:
> Faire du crossfire/sli sur une carte mère fm2+.
> Ça donnerais quoi?


 Bonjour,
Drôle de question.
Pourquoi le socket influerait outre mesure?
D'ailleurs, de ce que j'ai regardé rapidement, seul Asrock propose le multi-GPU et pas de SLI.

----------


## n4tURL

Pourquoi? J'en sais rien . C'est bien pour cette raison que je me pose la question.
Voici les CM supportant le crossfire http://www.ldlc.com/informatique/pie...v159-4639.html

----------


## Nirm

Ceux ne sont que les CM vendues par LDLC.  :;): 
Ce que je voulais dire c'est que ta question est bizarrement tournée.
Soit tu souhaites un dossier sur cette technologie.
Soit tu souhaites un dossier sur le FM2+.
Mais en quoi le Xfire serait différent sur le FM2+, l'AMD 3+ et le LGA1155?
Ne me réponds pas que tu n'en sais rien parce qu'à ce rythme, on aura 200 millions de questions. ::P:

----------


## Qiou87

La seule chose qui peut changer serait le type de lignes PCI-E et leur répartition (2.0 ou 3.0, 8x/8x ou 16x/4x...) sauf qu'en pratique tout cela n'a que peu d'influence (voire aucune).

Dès lors le multi-GPU sur socket FM2 est pareil qu'ailleurs, à la différence qu'il n'y a pas de processeurs plus puissants que des A10 (soit des 2 modules / 4 coeurs, comme les FX-43xx) qui sont du coup vachement plus limités que des Core i5/i7 sur socket LGA1150. Coller 2 GPUs ultra-perfs en CFX ou SLI sur un socket FM2 est une ânerie et on va vite se retrouver dans des situations de limitation CPU.

Seule particularité du FM2, l'hybrid-CFX qui combine GPU intégré au CPU et GPU dédié pour des perfs aléatoires (la solution n'est pas au point).

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Je n'ai pas de suggestion à faire, mais un remerciement : je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de lire le dossier sur l'initiation à l'électronique du dernier CanardPC Harware, mais c'est une vachtement bonne initiative !  ::o:  Je vous en remercie "par avance". Moi qui n'ai jamais rien compris à ce domaine, je ne doute pas que j'en sortirai enrichi. Merci.  :;):

----------


## Markus

Une suggestion de dossier un peu décalé, les tablettes pour enfants. J'ai commencé à parcourir les rayons jouets à l'approche des fêtes et il y a des tablettes "pensées" pour les enfants de partout. Certaines indiquent à partir de 3 ans alors qu'un regard sur les applications montrent qu'il faut savoir lire. Beaucoup indiquent fonctionner sous Androïd mais sont-elles ouvertes pour l'installation d'application tierce ? Les applications propriétaires vont elles accompagner l'enfant sur plusieurs années ou un Noël, une tablette. Leur résistance face à des enfants plus qu'ingénieux pour la destruction ou les chutes involontaires. Ou simplement valent-elles le coup face aux tablettes classiques proposant des applications pour enfants ?
Je sais qu'on est pas chez Eveil et jeux mais je ne dois pas être le seul père à lire Canard PC et à me demander quand vais-je sauter le pas.

EDIT : Je n'ai pas pris le temps de lire les 20 première pages, désolé si c'est déjà passé.

----------


## AMDS

> Je sais qu'on est pas chez Eveil et jeux mais je ne dois pas être le seul père à lire Canard PC et à me demander quand vais-je sauter le pas.


Père indigne ! Mettre l'achat d'une tablette sur le dos de tes enfants, tu devrais avoir honte et assumer !

----------


## olivarius

@Markus : je teste ce site http://www.hongkongeek.com/fr/ et plus particulièrement cette tablette pour enfant : http://www.hongkongeek.com/fr/tablet...ndroid-41.html
Je te donne un retour dès que je la reçois  :;):

----------


## Markus

Merci Oli, je suis preneur.

----------


## George Sable

À quand un dossier sur « comment mettre la misère au LPC ? » : http://www.pcgamer.com/2013/11/18/in...ortable-power/

----------


## kenshironeo

Est-ce qu'y aurait moyen de faire une rapide expérience avec les consoles, à savoir remplacer les disques durs de la PS4 et de la One(cela entraîne la rupture de garantie sur la One cela dit)

Je voudrais savoir si par exemple vous arrivez à faire tourner la console avec un disque dur de 2 to,etc.

----------


## Nono

Je ne sais pas si vous avez déjà fait un article sur le fonctionnement du streaming appliqué aux jeux vidéos, mais dans tous les cas ça m'intéresserait énormément.

----------


## SuperLowl

> Est-ce qu'y aurait moyen de faire une rapide expérience avec les consoles, à savoir remplacer les disques durs de la PS4 et de la One(cela entraîne la rupture de garantie sur la One cela dit)
> 
> Je voudrais savoir si par exemple vous arrivez à faire tourner la console avec un disque dur de 2 to,etc.


Et c'est quoi le but à part de savoir si ça marche ? Tu veux savoir si on peut upgrader une console ?
Si oui, je ne suis pas certain que l'élément le plus important à changer serait le disque dur.

----------


## bambibreizh

Salut,

Et pourquoi pas un petit article sur l'utilisation d'un OS installé à distance.
J'ai trouvé un article qui expliquait comment booter son RPi sur un stockage distant via NFS. Est-ce que c'est quelque chose qui a de l'avenir ? De l'intérêt ? Si je me souviens bien, Microsoft voulait l'inclure sur des versions de Windows.
A l'heure des NAS et nuages (clouds), a-t-on encore besoin d'un disque dans sa tour ? Est-ce que l'on peut toujours jouer avec une telle configuration ? Est-ce que l'on doit se limiter à de la bureautique/internet ?
Comment se passent l'upgrade de matos dans un tel cas ? Du simple upgrade de CG ou CPU au changement complet de tour ?

Merci.

----------


## TeHell

Je remarque que toutes (ou la quasi totalité) des souris recommandées sont des versions filaires.
Est-ce vraiment nécessaire encore aujourd'hui d'avoir une souris à fil pour jouer?

Ça pourrait faire un bon article!

Je dis ça car j'ai une MX1000 depuis près de 10 ans et je n'ai jamais eu de soucis pour jouer avec.

----------


## Anonyme866

Un dossier de comparatif sur les solutions d'*AntiVirus*, de *PareFeu*, de stockage sécurisé de données (coffre fort de BitDefender par exemple) et autres protections serait très intéressant je pense. Surtout que les nouvelles suites sont sorties pour une bonne part cet été, et qu'il y a quelques mois de recul. Ce sera donc assez frais, mais pas précipité.


Un dossier sur les ouebcams serait pas mal aussi.

----------


## Euklif

> Je dis ça car j'ai une MX1000 depuis près de 10 ans et je n'ai jamais eu de soucis pour jouer avec.


Je cherche toujours sa sosie  ::'(: .

----------


## mum1989

Je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été proposé, mais voici mon idée :

Pourrait-on avoir  un petit dossier sur l'architecture Xeon Phi/Larrabee à l'image de l'excellent dossier sur les architectures cpu tel que bulldozer, haswell et autre ? 
Cette architecture semble sortir des sentier battus, un point sur son fonctionnement/utilité et une prédiction de ses performances/atouts ne serait pas de refus.
Merci . 

----
@kenshironeo il y a ifixit pour ça (c'est un disque dur standard 2.5" pour les 2 dernières consoles (xbox one et Ps4).

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Je propose un dossier sur les bonnes pratiques des NAS (bien sur ca inclut les droits and co) mais je pensais plus sur les options:
fonctionnalités CLOUD/UDLNA/machines virtuelles (pour certains) et comme le disait bambibreizh, le déploiement a distance (si c'est possible depuis un NAS)

----------


## Nosh

> Salut,
> 
> Nouvelle idée (géniallisme évidemmen ça vient de moi après tout ;p), ce n'est pas hardware pure, mais un dossier sur les protocoles sécurisés du net.
> Petite histoire de passage de http vers https, à quand l'utilisation de DNS secure ? Utilisation de certificat sur les mails, rêvent de geek ou réel utilité grand public ? Les certificats pour payer ses impôts en ligne, peut-on leur faire confiance et comment ça marche ? Réseau TOR, uniquement pour aller sur des sites "hors la loi" ?
> Et puis on pourrait étendre sur les protocoles réseau sécurisés, paiement par CB, comment la liaison est sécurisée ? Dans mon supermarché et sur internet, comment ça se passe quand je rentre mon numéro de CB ? Le site marchand garde le numéro quelque part ou pas ?


Pour la protection : http://www.ssi.gouv.fr/fr/bonnes-pra...ormatique.html
Pour la sécurité des données CB chez le commerçant en ligne : http://fr.pcisecuritystandards.org/minisite/en/ ou encore http://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&rct=j&...57155469,d.bGQ

Pour ce qui est de la présence des certificats dans le domaine public, des services public et l'intégration facile dans nos petits applis (client mail...) c'est intéressant en effet.

Mais l'idée sur les tablettes pour enfant m'intéresse aussi  :;):

----------


## bambibreizh

Merci Nosh !
Je vais me lire tout ça à tête reposée  :;):

----------


## BilliBalla

Coin, pourriez-vous tester la manette de jeu Orange? Parce que je fais partie de ces personnes qui kiffent les sticks symétriques.  ::):

----------


## M0zArT

> Un sujet à la mode, pour lequel j'ai lu un article aujourd'hui : les monnaies alternatives (bitcoin en particulier). Je pense que ca peut intéresser pas mal de monde, et que la portée peut être développée au niveau technique, légal, philosophique ... y'a de la matière en somme


Je voulais créer un topic, mais je pense me prendre un bide, et je sais même pas si on est autorisé à créer un topic abordant le sujet de la monnaie virtuelle sur CPC ?
Également très intéressé par le bitcoin. Est-ce que ça vaut encore le coup de miner ? Les prix des machines "dédiées" au mining sont effarant (de 400 à plus de 20 000€). Les sociétés qui créent ce genre de machines sont complètement inconnues et semble sortir de nulle part. Peut-on leur faire confiance ? Est-ce que la "bulle" bitcoin ne risque pas d'exploser très bientôt (on en est rendu à quasiment 1000€ le bitcoin).

----------


## Aerdalis

Salut

Pourrait-on avoir un dossier/article/page du doc, en fonction de ce qu'il y a à dire, sur le vieillissement des alimentations (lié à leurs condensateurs/en fonction du type de ceux-ci j'imagine) : perte de puissance, évolution de la qualité du courant/des sécurités sur quelques années ?

(et j'ai toujours l'espoir d'avoir l'avis d'un journaliste quant à la méthode de test des cartes graphiques de techreport ^^)

----------


## BilliBalla

> Je voulais créer un topic, mais je pense me prendre un bide, et je sais même pas si on est autorisé à créer un topic abordant le sujet de la monnaie virtuelle sur CPC ?
> Également très intéressé par le bitcoin. Est-ce que ça vaut encore le coup de miner ? Les prix des machines "dédiées" au mining sont effarant (de 400 à plus de 20 000€). Les sociétés qui créent ce genre de machines sont complètement inconnues et semble sortir de nulle part. Peut-on leur faire confiance ? Est-ce que la "bulle" bitcoin ne risque pas d'exploser très bientôt (on en est rendu à quasiment 1000€ le bitcoin).


Aujourd'hui ça vaut plus le coup de miner. Trop de personnes se sont lancées dedans, et au final même en prenant en compte l'inflation du bitcoin, le peu que tu risques de gagner ça couvrera probablement pas le prix de la machine et celui de l'électricité.

----------


## chtiungdor

Y a-t-il déjà eu un dossier récent sur les écrans HD de PC évaluant précisément leur qualité (côté rémanence, véritable temps de réponse, rendu fidèles des couleurs, etc.) ? C'est assez vite le flou artistique je trouve dans ce domaine-là pour savoir ce qui vaut vraiment le coup ou non.

----------


## Nirm

> Y a-t-il déjà eu un dossier récent sur les écrans HD de PC évaluant précisément leur qualité (côté rémanence, véritable temps de réponse, rendu fidèles des couleurs, etc.) ? C'est assez vite le flou artistique je trouve dans ce domaine-là pour savoir ce qui vaut vraiment le coup ou non.


 Salut.
HD ou UHD?
Parce que pour les premiers, tu as quand même des sites sérieux testant beaucoup d'écrans (prad.de au hasard).
Pour les seconds, il me semble que la techno est encore un peu jeune (sans parler du prix exorbitant).

----------


## juninho

Bonjour,
des news sur la sortie du prochain numéro ?

merci

----------


## Nirm

> Bonjour,
> des news sur la sortie du prochain numéro ?
> 
> merci


 Salut,
Vu que le n°18 est sorti le 28/09 et que c'est un trimestriel, je dirai pas avant la fin du mois (l'an dernier c'était le 21/12).
Peut être même début Janvier avec les fêtes.

----------


## chemarf

Il est sortie le 28/09 mais pour les mois d'Octobre-Novembre, donc logiquement celui de Décembre-Janvier devrait être sortie non ?

----------


## olivarius

> Il est sortie le 28/09 mais pour les mois d'Octobre-Novembre, donc logiquement celui de Décembre-Janvier devrait être sortie non ?


Il sort sous peu  :;):

----------


## meduz

Il sort le 21, d'après un tweet du Doc, je crois.

----------


## Nirm

> Il est sortie le 28/09 mais pour les mois d'Octobre-Novembre, donc logiquement celui de Décembre-Janvier devrait être sortie non ?


 Sauf qu'il n'y a pas 6 numéros dans l'année mais 4 (on parle de trimestriel  :;):  ).
Donc le suivant ne sera pas "Décembre-Janvier" mais "Janvier-Février", comme l'an dernier.  :;):

----------


## chemarf

> Donc le suivant ne sera pas "Décembre-Janvier" mais "Janvier-Février", comme l'an dernier.


Oups j'avais oublié  ::P:

----------


## Nirm

> Oups j'avais oublié


Je me permets de quoter Maria Kalash, vu que ça peut intéresser du monde:



> Bonjour,
> Habituellement il sort en début ou en fin de mois ? y a t-il une date de prévue pour celui de décembre ?
> Merci.





> *Le 23* je crois.

----------


## Memory

Un dossier special cryptage, Comment crypter ses sms, ses mails, son telephone portable, son ordi (progiciel, appli, code..). Découverte du Web "caché", Comment utiliser Tor .. Parano ? Non
Mais bon avec leurs supermegadeoufcalculateurs, le Doc va devoir sortir un CPC HW plus souvent !!!

EDIT : Surtout avec la loi de programmation militaire et son article 13. Votez par l'assemblée et le sénat. La legalité sur la violation des droits et libertés invidivuels...

----------


## Markus

Je ne sais pas si le comparatif sur les tablettes pour enfant était prévu avant que je ne lance l'idée mais en tout cas, merci.

----------


## Zaltman

Par curiosité je lirais bien un article sur les Xeon et autres CPU pro...

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Pareil !  ::):

----------


## Zaltman

Le dimanche je demande un article sur les Xeon, le lundi j'achète mon CPC hardware et..Pouf!
Dans un nuage de fumée apparaît page 34 un article titré "12 cœurs sinon rien; Xeon E5 2600 v2 vs Opteron 6300".
Youpi! Je l'ai mon _pacific rim_ du comparatif CPU. ::wub:: 

Quand je pense qu'ils y en a qui disent que la presse papier manque de réactivité.  ::P:

----------


## Nirm

Et puis, c'est pas comme si le Doc avait donné *le sommaire le Samedi*...  ::siffle::

----------


## Zaltman

> Et puis, c'est pas comme si le Doc avait donné *le sommaire le Samedi*...


Je ne lit jamais les spoilers. :^_^:

----------


## Nirm

> Je ne lit jamais les *posts de DocTB*


Fixed.

Ravi de t'avoir connu.  ::happy2::

----------


## SuperLowl

Salut.

J'ai une question concernant CPC Hardware. Qui s'y attendait ?

Dans les recommandations des composants, pourquoi citez-vous des modèles précis (marque, nom, etc.) pour tout sauf pour les cartes graphiques où on a juste la dénomination générique (Radean R..., GTX ...) sans plus de précision ? Je suis étonné car toutes les marques ne se valent pas en termes de système de refroidissement par exemple. Et même dans une même marque, tous les modèles ne sont pas équipés de la même façon.

J'imagine que le nombre assez impressionnant de modèles proposés doit jouer (vous ne pouvez pas tout tester). Mais est-ce qu'il y a une autre raison ?

Merci à celui ou ceux qui pourront me répondre.

Et joyeux Noël à tous.

----------


## Antigonos

> Un dossier special cryptage, Comment crypter ses sms, ses mails, son telephone portable, son ordi (progiciel, appli, code..). Découverte du Web "caché", Comment utiliser Tor .. Parano ? Non
> Mais bon avec leurs supermegadeoufcalculateurs, le Doc va devoir sortir un CPC HW plus souvent !!!
> 
> EDIT : Surtout avec la loi de programmation militaire et son article 13. Votez par l'assemblée et le sénat. La legalité sur la violation des droits et libertés invidivuels...


Tu as trop regardé Person of Interest toi  ::): . Mais ça m'intéresse aussi.

Et je rajouterais: pour éviter d'offrir notre vie privée à Google et Microsoft, Doc TB pourrait nous apprendre à créer notre propre serveur pour héberger nos e-mails. Je pense qu'il y a un moyen de faire un super dossier sur la protection des données personnelles.

----------


## Mastaba

Ouais, tout les trucs & astuces pour contrer ce genre d'intrusions ce serait tout à fait bienvenu.

----------


## BilliBalla

À quand un article pour démonter/supporter toutes les légendes urbaines des PC? Genre expliquer véridiquement les conséquences d'éteindre son ordinateur par voie matérielle; ne jamais l'arrêter et le laisser 24/24 et 7/7 allumé; la surcharge logicielle du système d'exploitation; utiliser son ordinateur portable sur le lit (par rapport à la ventilation); devoir se décharger et se mettre en contact avec la terre avant de manipuler des composants...
Franchement ce serait génial si c'est fait avec des explications.

Sinon j'en profite pour remettre ce post  ::siffle::  :



> Coin, pourriez-vous tester la manette de jeu Orange? Parce que je fais partie de ces personnes qui kiffent les sticks symétriques.

----------


## t4nk

> À quand un article pour démonter/supporter toutes les légendes urbaines des PC [ou tout autre appareil]? Genre expliquer véridiquement les conséquences d'éteindre son ordinateur par voie matérielle


A peine le moitié de la population faisant ses études dans le domaine de l'électronique serait capable de piger et démonter* (dans un sens ou dans l'autre) cette légende urbaine, alors l'expliquer au tout venant en 15000 signes relèverait de l'exploit de vulgarisation que même les frangins Bogdanov seraient incapables de rêver.. Ce serait comme expliquer l’économie contemporaine avec la même quantité de signes.[/QUOTE]

* Pas démonter en fait, des cas sont vrais, des cas sont faux, des cas sont entre les deux, une belle quantité de "entre les deux" qu'elle est infinie. Tout dépendant du postulat initial (du mode d'usage à long terme avant changement notable d'état de fonctionnement établi du bidule), et du coup il y en a une infinité, même si ton exemple il y en a deux qui se démarquent notablement
Et il y a tellement de cas qu'une vie d'un chercheur entièrement dévoué à cette question ne serait pas suffisante. Mais retient une chose, tout ce merdier est lié à l'état et le manière de vieillir des condensateurs, un des quatre composants fondamentaux de l'électronique, les autres étant résistance, capacitance et diode (transistor est un cas particulier de celle-ci).

tl:tr : en gros, les cas sont tellement spécifiques à chaque hardware et à chaque utilisation qu'il ne peut fondamentalement pas y avoir de cas typique d'un usage plutôt qu'un autre.

----------


## BilliBalla

> A peine le moitié de la population faisant ses études dans le domaine de l'électronique serait capable de piger et démonter* (dans un sens ou dans l'autre) cette légende urbaine, alors l'expliquer au tout venant en 15000 signes relèverait de l'exploit de vulgarisation que même les frangins Bogdanov seraient incapables de rêver.. Ce serait comme expliquer l’économie contemporaine avec la même quantité de signes.
> 
> * Pas démonter en fait, des cas sont vrais, des cas sont faux, des cas sont entre les deux, une belle quantité de "entre les deux" qu'elle est infinie. Tout dépendant du postulat initial (du mode d'usage à long terme avant changement notable d'état de fonctionnement établi du bidule), et du coup il y en a une infinité, même si ton exemple il y en a deux qui se démarquent notablement
> Et il y a tellement de cas qu'une vie d'un chercheur entièrement dévoué à cette question ne serait pas suffisante. Mais retient une chose, tout ce merdier est lié à l'état et le manière de vieillir des condensateurs, un des quatre composants fondamentaux de l'électronique, les autres étant résistance, capacitance et diode (transistor est un cas particulier de celle-ci).
> 
> tl:tr : en gros, les cas sont tellement spécifiques à chaque hardware et à chaque utilisation qu'il ne peut fondamentalement pas y avoir de cas typique d'un usage plutôt qu'un autre.


Non mais on part du principe que le lecteur de CPCHW a déjà les bases, de la même manière qu'à chaque fois qu'il y a des dossiers sur les alimentations la rédac' ne prend pas non plus la peine de réexpliquer tout les b.a.-ba de l'électricité.
En plus récemment on a eu droit a un gros dossier comme introduction à l'électronique.

----------


## rayman95

Bonjour a tous et merci de me faire rire quand je lis avec interet le mag et les posts sur le fofo

fervent lecteur des Hors Service Hardware, j'aimerais bien que dans les guides d'achat en debut de magazine pour les procs et cartes graphiques, il y ait un tableau avec des matos représentatifs des générations précédentes (du style core2 duo E7500 puis core2 quad Q6600.... pour voir la progression qu'on pourrait avoir en upgradant sa config. Pareil pour les CG

mon fils a un athlon 2*3 et une ati 5850 et
ma fille un core2duo E6300 et une 5770
donc ca serait bien sur un graphique pour les procs et les CG quelques vieux tromblons etaient affichés pour avoir une idée du gain, voire meme quelques vielles CG en SLI ou crossfire
enfin c'est mon avis et je le partage.....
j'espere que vous vous etes bien emmerde en me lisant mais que vous me repondrez quand meme
merci

au fait pourquoi le HS N°2 Hardware "depannez reparez upgradez" n'est pas sur la page d'accueil du forum.Si j'avais pas lu le dernier HW matos j'aurais pas vu..

----------


## Nirm

> Bonjour a tous et merci de me faire rire quand je lis avec interet le mag et les posts sur le fofo
> 
> fervent lecteur des Hors Service Hardware, j'aimerais bien que dans les guides d'achat en debut de magazine pour les procs et cartes graphiques, il y ait un tableau avec des matos représentatifs des générations précédentes (du style core2 duo E7500 puis core2 quad Q6600.... pour voir la progression qu'on pourrait avoir en upgradant sa config. Pareil pour les CG


En fait, c'est un des articles du HS n°2.  :;):

----------


## Frdonn

Salut,

Bonne année !
Peut être que cela a été déjà proposé mais un article sur les pc portables gamer (Alienware, Asus, MSI...).

Bonne continuation.

----------


## SuperLowl

Salut. Et bonne année à toi aussi.

Je crois que cela avait déjà été fait mais il est vrai que le dossier commence à dater maintenant.

Pourquoi pas une partie Portables, avec un choix de milieu et de haut de gamme comme cela peut être fait pour les casques ou autres ? Je pense qu'on peut oublier l'entrée de gamme qui ne permet pas vraiment de jouer dans des conditions décentes. Disons qu'un premier choix entre 500 et 600€, et un second autour des 1000€ me parait pas mal.

----------


## bambibreizh

Salut et bonne année également !

Petite idée pour un article : Comment se rédige un CPC HW.
 * Quand est décidé du menu du prochain n° à sortir
 * Comment fait-on pour obtenir les pièces dans les délais pour les bencher ?
 * Qui faut-il fouetter pour avoir un 4e café à 2h du mat' pour finir le bouclage ?
 * Comment sont réalisés les tests récurrents de CPU/GPU/CM/... Est-ce qu'il y a un banc automatique, on branche et roule ma poule (enfin mon canard ;p) ?
 * Comment fait-on pour se lancer dans le journalisme harware ?
En gros comment on "journalise" du hardware.

Bonne journée !

----------


## frag_facile

Salut à tous !

Je sais pas si ca a été déjà proposé, ni traité mais ca pourrai être intéressant de parler des centrales domotiques. Ca a l'air de monter en puissance ces trucs la.... alarme / gestion du chauffage / prises commandées ca envoie des mails si y'a un soucis... Y'a pas mal de modèles sur le marché mais les quelques tests que j'ai pu voir étaient légers et faits par des non-geeks  ::P: 

A voir

Autre truc. Dans l'avant dernier numéro vous avez testé les cartes son à  pas trop cher, mais à aucun moment vous avez parlé des entrées... Avec un même modèle de micro, toutes les cartes se valent ? Tiens d'ailleurs un test de micros pourrai être intéressant aussi  ::):

----------


## faceQ

J'adore le dernier numéro!

Comme idée pour le prochain, et comme déjà proposé ici, une liste des solutions pour crypter ses données de manière la plus complète possible, disques durs et mails et tout. Ou même une explication des méthodes de la NSA pour nous ficher ^^, ce qu'ils savent exactement.

Autre chose: un test des différentes solutions de cloud/serveurs qui sont des alternatives viables aux DD. Un pote me disait récemment qu'il avait maintenant un serveur, et qu'au final, ça lui coûtait moins qu'en DD, avec la fiabilité et la sécurité en plus...

my two cents

----------


## Chaudard

Alors moi deja je souhaitais deliciter le doc pour son initiation a l'electronique. Bien qu'etant moi meme diplomé d'electronique, le fait que je n'y ai pas touché depuis l'ecole m'a fait perdre beaucoup de notions que j'ai retrouvé dans le guide! Desormais, je reprend gout a l'electronique en la voyant comme autre chose que le truc chiant avec des calculs de taré avec des equations à 25 inconnues. Desormais je vois ca de nouveau comme ce pour quoi j'ai decidé d'apprendre cette matiere a l'ecole, a savoir quelquechose de fun et de "Do it yourself"

Les rubrique que je souhaiterais voir abordée:
- Une rubrique DIY donc, ou chaque fois le doc nous proposerait un truc a faire soit meme. Ca peut etre de l'electronique, mais pourquoi pas aussi "faire son serveur NAS", "monter un super reseau wifi", "Creer une glaciere electrique qui fonctionne a l'energie solaire" (sans deconner, j'en reve de cette glaciere electrique solaire...des bieres tout le temps fraiche en festival...  :Bave: 
- Le bitcoin: Qu'es-ce que c'est, comment ca se mine, comment se construire un bon mineur, quelles sont les alternatives, quels sont les pieges a eviter, etc...
- Les arnaques du trimestres: une rubrique qui pointerais du doigts les nouvelles arnaques, tel que du matos ayant un fort taux de retour, du blabla commercial tel l'audiophoolery, etc...


Ha et sinon je trouve que la frequence de parution du CPChardware est trop lente, j'en veut plus, pluuuus pluuuuuuuuuuuuus!!!!  :;):

----------


## Memory

> Tu as trop regardé Person of Interest toi . Mais ça m'intéresse aussi.
> 
> Et je rajouterais: pour éviter d'offrir notre vie privée à Google et Microsoft, Doc TB pourrait nous apprendre à créer notre propre serveur pour héberger nos e-mails. Je pense qu'il y a un moyen de faire un super dossier sur la protection des données personnelles.


Oué je suis une cible ! Victime ou Coupable !p




> Ha et sinon je trouve que la frequence de parution du CPChardware est trop lente, j'en veut plus, pluuuus pluuuuuuuuuuuuus!!!!


+1

----------


## Qiou87

Juste une petite actu pour les fidèles lecteurs de CPC Hardware: le glorieux Doc Teraboule et ses humbles community manager (MrChris, Frypolar, et moi) avons décidé d'un système pour lui remonter les informations et questions importantes et ainsi permettre toujours plus d'interactivité entre le magazine et ses lecteurs.

Nous allons bien sûr devoir rôder ce système mais sachez donc qu'à partir d'aujourd'hui les bonnes idées auront moins de chances qu'auparavant de tomber dans l'oubli et que nous allons redoubler d'efforts pour vous satisfaire.

En bonus pour les idées de dossiers qui finiront dans le magazine: un vol A/R dans l'avion privé de CPC pour aller à la prochaine présentation produit d'AMD!*


*Offre soumise à conditions dans la limite des stocks disponibles. Possibilité d'échange du lot par un avion en mousse déstressant, un tapis de souris CanardPC ou une paire de claques, à la discrétion des organisateurs.

----------


## Anonyme32145

Ca c'est *vraiment* une bonne idée.

----------


## bambibreizh

> Juste une petite actu pour les fidèles lecteurs de CPC Hardware: le glorieux Doc Teraboule et ses humbles community manager (MrChris, Frypolar, et moi) avons décidé d'un système pour lui remonter les informations et questions importantes et ainsi permettre toujours plus d'interactivité entre le magazine et ses lecteurs.
> 
> Nous allons bien sûr devoir rôder ce système mais sachez donc qu'à partir d'aujourd'hui les bonnes idées auront moins de chances qu'auparavant de tomber dans l'oubli et que nous allons redoubler d'efforts pour vous satisfaire.
> 
> En bonus pour les idées de dossiers qui finiront dans le magazine: un vol A/R dans l'avion privé de CPC pour aller à la prochaine présentation produit d'AMD!*
> 
> 
> *Offre soumise à conditions dans la limite des stocks disponibles. Possibilité d'échange du lot par un avion en mousse déstressant, un tapis de souris CanardPC ou une paire de claques, à la discrétion des organisateurs.


J'attends de voir le test dans le prochain CPC HW pour savoir si j'adhère ou pas ;p

Ps: Merci ! Je vais remettre ma boite à idée en marche pour gagner un tour en jet CPC ;p

----------


## Nirm

> Juste une petite actu pour les fidèles lecteurs de CPC Hardware: le glorieux Doc Teraboule et ses humbles community manager (MrChris, Frypolar, et moi) avons décidé d'un système pour lui remonter les informations et questions importantes et ainsi permettre toujours plus d'interactivité entre le magazine et ses lecteurs.


Et quel est-il?
Quand pourrez-vous nous en dire plus?
Et à partir de quand sera-t-il mis en place?

Est-ce que Brenda et Brandon se sortiront de ce traquenard sans lâcher leur fidèle Scoubi-doo?

----------


## Memory

Oh punaise, si il y a un article sur la sécurité des fichiers/mail/toutquoi, je pars en CPC PrivatJet !! Oh punaise.

----------


## Qiou87

> Et quel est-il?


Mystère! Hercule Poirot mène l'enquête.




> Quand pourrez-vous nous en dire plus?


Peut-être jamais. Qui sait?




> Et à partir de quand sera-t-il mis en place?


C'est déjà en place, en fait.  :;): 




> Est-ce que Brenda et Brandon se sortiront de ce traquenard sans lâcher leur fidèle Scoubi-doo?


Alors là je me sentirai mal de spoiler.




> Oh punaise, si il y a un article sur la sécurité des fichiers/mail/toutquoi, je pars en CPC PrivatJet !! Oh punaise.


Ouais. Ça ou une version en mousse déstressante: oh punaise!

----------


## Memory

> Ouais. Ça ou une version en mousse déstressante: oh punaise!


Pourquoi pas, mais je suis pas trop stresssssééé heeinnnnn oh punaise ça reprend !  ::ninja::

----------


## Markus

Après les dossiers sur les piles, les ampoules et les ondes, dans le cadre des sujets un peu décalé de l'informatique, je propose les détecteurs de fumée. Ils seront obligatoires l'année prochaine, leur prix varie de 15 à 100€ sans forcément trop d'explication. En faisant quelques recherches, on peut accéder à des comparatifs mais qui datent de quelques années. Alors un comparatif pour éviter que la maison prennent feu suite à une auto combustion de la carte graphique pourrait être sympa.

----------


## bambibreizh

Salut,

@Qiou: petite question, si plusieurs personnes ont proposé le même sujet (ou la même tendance de sujet), qui remporte le tour en jet (ou sa version (pousse) mousse) ? Le premier ? Celui qui a le plus détaillé ? Un choix fait par maître enfoiros, huissier de non-justice ? ;p

----------


## Qiou87

Bonne question tiens. Je pense que la réponse la plus proche est:



> Un choix fait par maître enfoiros, huissier de non-justice ? ;p


 :;):

----------


## Nirm

> C'est déjà en place, en fait.


En fait les Verts sont abonnés au topic et remontent les idées au Doc... ::(: 
Allez, même s'il y a des redites:
- Sécurisation d'un réseau domestique. Une fois mis en place comment être sûr qu'on n'a pas fait trop d'erreurs qui en font une passoire. Intérêt de chaque méthode/techno (WiFi, comptes utilisateurs, VPN, etc...)
- Mise en place d'un NAS/serveur de fichiers "maison" avec différentes distributions intéressantes, les erreurs à éviter, les points à surveiller.
Voire son extension à un serveur mail, domotique, clound, etc...
- Processus de fabrication d'un SSD, limitation attendue en terme de capacité, avenir du produit avec notamment la connectique (mSATA, PCI-E) et parallèle avec les autres techno comme les SSHD ou la Ramdisk et bien sûr pourquoi les prix ne baissent pas plus vite (enfin, comment pourrait-on les voir baisser plus vite).
- je cherche et je reviens.  ::P:

----------


## Qiou87

> En fait les Verts sont abonnés au topic et remontent les idées au Doc...


Tu nous fais passer ça pour un truc trivial.  :tired: 

Y'a un magnifique tableau GDocs pour faire un suivi entre les deux quand même. C'est pas rien.  ::ninja::

----------


## bambibreizh

Re,

Tiens, une petite idée de dossier pour un hors série spécial "teenagers" : Les métiers de l'informatique.
J'ai déjà cru voir passer des topics de jeunes avec des questions sur "je veux être informaticien, c'est quoi le bon diplôme à avoir pour faire ça ?".

Avoir des fiches sur les différentes grandes familles de postes (admin système/réseau, développeur, intégrateur, chef de projet, journaliste HW/JV, dba, responsable qualité, ...) répertoriant les formations à cibler, les compétences requises, les types de projets auxquels s'attendre, les salaires possibles (il ne faut pas se leurrer la question sera évoqué quoi qu'il arrive quelque part), ...

Développer également une partie sur le changement d'orientation pour un "vieux", les formations type CNAM/CNED.

Où débuter sa carrière ? PME, start-up, grand groupe ? (suivant les aspirations)

----------


## Nirm

> Tu nous fais passer ça pour un truc trivial.


Je m'attendais à une appli web , N-tiers, avec envoie de mail doublé par une livraison par coursier au domicile du Doc avec visa des Verts et lancer les presses dans la foulée.  ::P: 
Bon, je compte sur toi pour avoir mon tapis de souris griffé CPC.  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

> Je m'attendais à une appli web , N-tiers, avec envoie de mail doublé par une livraison par coursier au domicile du Doc avec visa des Verts et lancer les presses dans la foulée. 
> Bon, je compte sur toi pour avoir mon tapis de souris griffé CPC.


De rien!

 ::ninja::

----------


## Nirm

> De rien!


 J'tenvoie mon adresse en MP?
Tu me donnes l'url du Gdoc?
Je vois avec Frypo?  ::P:

----------


## Nirm

Un dossier sur Mantle est-il dans les tuyaux?
Connaître les enjeux d'une telle API, autant d'un point de vue développeur/éditeur de jeux que du côté d'AMD (et la concurrence comme MS et DirectX)?
Quels impacts peut-on attendre pour les PC, les autres CPU, GPU?
Quels sont les "croyances" et fausses idées sur une telle optimisation?

----------


## dutilleul

Bonsoir,
Un dossier sur la météo et les phénomènes électriques dans les nuages.
Comment modifier l'électronique des cumulonimbus pour qu'il pleuve par exemple chez mon voisin plutôt que chez moi.
Quels sont les meilleurs sites de visualisation 3D des tempêtes de l'océan Atlantique.
Pourquoi enfin une vache qui pisse dans un tonneau, c'est rigolo, mais c'est salaud ?

----------


## Memory

> Un dossier sur la météo et les phénomènes électriques dans les nuages.


Projet HAARP !

----------


## bigoud1

> Pourquoi enfin une vache qui pisse dans un tonneau, c'est rigolo, mais c'est salaud ?


Tout dépend de ce qu'il y a dans le tonneau.

----------


## GrandFather

Je reviens à la charge pour le Streaming de jeu: entre l'entrée en Beta du streaming in-home de Steam, le WiDi (joli village), la solution Shield de NVidia, y'a de quoi faire le début des prémisses d'un dossier intéressant, il me semble.

...allez, faites un geste, pensez à tous ces canapés Knörtblug de chez Ikea tristement délaissés par leur PCéiste de propriétaire, qui leur préfére une chaise de bureau inconfortable plantée devant un écran riquiqui.  :Emo:

----------


## D3m3t05

> Je reviens à la charge pour le Streaming de jeu: entre l'entrée en Beta du streaming in-home de Steam, le WiDi (joli village), la solution Shield de NVidia, y'a de quoi faire le début des prémisses d'un dossier intéressant, il me semble.
> 
> ...allez, faites un geste, pensez à tous ces canapés Knörtblug de chez Ikea tristement délaissés par leur PCéiste de propriétaire, qui leur préfére une chaise de bureau inconfortable plantée devant un écran riquiqui.


Et pourquios pas des test de chaises ? on l'utilise plus que la souris et pas d'avis nulle part!

----------


## Memory

> Et pourquios pas des test de chaises ? on l'utilise plus que la souris et pas d'avis nulle part!


C'est pas con !

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Proposition: un dossier special NAS, reactualisé par rapport au CanardPC hardware N°6.
Avec toutes les explications pour rapatrié TOUTES les données actuellement dans le Cloud (Google drive/calendar/dropbox and Co), histoire d'etre vraiment propriétaire des données).
Ce qui m'intéresse particulièrement serait le calendrier...

----------


## keulz

> Et pourquios pas des test de chaises ? on l'utilise plus que la souris et pas d'avis nulle part!


Ah ouais !!!
+1

----------


## Qiou87

> Et pourquios pas des test de chaises ? on l'utilise plus que la souris et pas d'avis nulle part!


Ça fait un petit moment que l'idée trotte, et on va s'assurer qu'elle remonte. En revanche ce genre de truc demande certainement pas mal de préparation (discuter avec des ergonomistes, par exemple) ainsi qu'un sourcing assez "volumineux" si on veut comparer un minimum de modèles. Ca risque de prendre un petit moment, mais l'idée est effectivement très intéressant.

----------


## keulz

> Ça fait un petit moment que l'idée trotte, et on va s'assurer qu'elle remonte. En revanche ce genre de truc demande certainement pas mal de préparation (discuter avec des ergonomistes, par exemple) ainsi qu'un sourcing assez "volumineux" si on veut comparer un minimum de modèles. Ca risque de prendre un petit moment, mais l'idée est effectivement très intéressant.


Certes.

Mais ils ont plein de testeurs...

----------


## George Sable

The Tech Report a fait plusieurs articles sur le sujet : http://techreport.com/blog/25534/my-...crappy-posture
Ça peut donner des idées.

----------


## meduz

Ça serait cool d'avoir une comparaison de tapis de souris ! Il y a dix ans, j'avais l'ancestral func 1030 avec deux faces réversibles, mais il a morflé voici quelques années déjà. Depuis, je suis tout perdu et je sais pas ce que valent les nouveaux func et tous ces sous-machins overhypés de Razer qui ont l'air aussi moisis qu'un tapis en mousse de grande surface.

J'adorerais avoir un comparatif, du coup, et aussi des essais sur des surfaces alternatives (verre, bois, yaourt…).

----------


## kolikal

Dans la continuité du dossier audio, ça serait pas mal d'avoir un dossier sur les DAC. Accessoire de branlette audiophile, ou réel intérêt pouvant justifier la dépense?

----------


## Qiou87

> Dans la continuité du dossier audio, ça serait pas mal d'avoir un dossier sur les DAC. Accessoire de branlette audiophile, ou réel intérêt pouvant justifier la dépense?


Tu entends quoi par là? Parce que "DAC" = "Digital to Analog Converter", soit un composant présent dans des cartes sons internes, externes, des casques USB, etc. (et encore je me contente de parler de matériel audio, mais la conversion numérique/analogique ne se limite pas là). En clair, entre un fichier numérique (plein de 0 et 1) et ce qu'entendent tes oreilles (un signal audio composé d'un spectre de fréquences ayant une certaine puissance) tu es obligé d'avoir une conversion, et donc un DAC.

Ou bien fais-tu référence à des cartes son externes qu'on appelle (par facilité) DAC?

----------


## olivarius

> Tu entends quoi par là? Parce que "DAC" = "Digital to Analog Converter", soit un composant présent dans des cartes sons internes, externes, des casques USB, etc. (et encore je me contente de parler de matériel audio, mais la conversion numérique/analogique ne se limite pas là). En clair, entre un fichier numérique (plein de 0 et 1) et ce qu'entendent tes oreilles (un signal audio composé d'un spectre de fréquences ayant une certaine puissance) tu es obligé d'avoir une conversion, et donc un DAC.
> 
> Ou bien fais-tu référence à des cartes son externes qu'on appelle (par facilité) DAC?


Je pense qu'il fait référence à ça : 

Mais également aux DAC un peu plus petit qu'on peut mettre soi même dans son ampli.

----------


## kolikal

c'est exactement de ça que je parlais. Savoir si celà apporte un vrai plus dans la qualité de ce qui va ressortir si je mets ça entre mon PC et mon ampli.

----------


## keulz

Idée de dossier : C'est bien de parler de casques et d'idiophilie, mais il serait intéressant d'aborder les dangers de ceux-ci, les dangers liés à l'utilisation de casques/écouteurs et aux problèmes d'auditions qu'ils peuvent entrainer.
C'est un problème grandissant et très peu de personnes en parlent. 
En plus ça ferait faire un peu de bio au doc.  ::happy2::

----------


## Elian

> Idée de dossier : C'est bien de parler de casques et d'idiophilie, mais il serait intéressant d'aborder les dangers de ceux-ci, les dangers liés à l'utilisation de casques/écouteurs et aux problèmes d'auditions qu'ils peuvent entrainer.
> C'est un problème grandissant et très peu de personnes en parlent.


Ça fait plus de 20 ans qu'on nous rabâche les oreilles avec ça  :;):

----------


## Euklif

Ca n'en reste pas moins intéressant et beaucoup moins traité que le simple "le son fort casse les oreilles et fait bobo à la tête et c'est mal, m'voyez?".


Sinon perso, je vois bien un petit dossier sur la compacité atteignable de nos petites machines. Ce qu'il est possible d'obtenir de sympa avec le format pico, quel type de boitier pour un gros joueur qui lan souvent, si le surcout pour des solutions toute prête en média center est mérité, ce genre de chose.
Et un truc sur les tablettes hybrides. Parce que les portables, c'est has been. Que les tablettes, c'est pas assez polyvalent. Et parce que je veux, s'tout  :tired: .

----------


## keulz

> Ça fait plus de 20 ans qu'on nous rabâche les oreilles avec ça


Et ça marche tellement que le nombre de jeunes qui vont consulter pour des problèmes d'auditions est en diminution...

Wait...

----------


## GrandFather

> Sinon perso, je vois bien un petit dossier sur la compacité atteignable de nos petites machines. Ce qu'il est possible d'obtenir de sympa avec le format pico, qu'elle type de boitier pour un gros joueur qui lan souvent, si le surcout pour des solutions toute prête en média center est mérité, ce genre de chose.


...ou pour celui qui cherche pour du streaming le format le plus compact possible pour mettre sous la télé :mecpaslourdquinsistepas:  ::happy2::

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Je souhaite un comparatif des "accessoires de gym" connectés :
Cyberbike (Vélo Wii, prise USB non compatible PC  ::O:  ).
Jeux vidéos intégrés avec sortie péritel aux agrès de gym (capacité graphique : console 8 bits : j'en ai vu dans une chaine de magasin de sport, c'est atroce !  :;):  ).
.../...
En espérant que les futurs agrès de sport auront une prise USB pour les relier au PC  ::wub:: , sinon, on se rabattra sur la réalité virtuelle.
Merci.

----------


## Qiou87

Continuez de balancer des idées les canards, y'a toujours un hypothétique voyage en jet privé à peut-être éventuellement gagner (si le jet existe). Et puis certaines de vos idées ont beaucoup plu au Doc et risquent de se retrouver dans les futurs numéros!

Premiers éléments de réponse dans à peine plus d'un mois chez votre crémier favori (ou dans votre boîte aux lettres pour ceux qui n'ont pas peur de l'engagement). Mais chut, je ne vous ai rien dit*.  :;): 

_* C'est vrai en plus, j'ai rien dit. Notez l'exercice en langue de bois quoi ; le gouvernement va bientôt m'embaucher._  ::ninja::

----------


## SuperLowl

(accent russe) Nous avons les moyens de vous faire parler.

Si y'a un truc sur les batteries (explications, conseils, changement, etc) alors ça va. Sinon, ils vont recevoir une lettre anonyme signée de ma propre main.

----------


## chtiungdor

Si ça continue ils vont nous faire un numéro sur l'hardware inutile ou loufoque (ventilo et mini frigo usb, lunettes pour jeux vidéos, gants pour tenir sa souris, et cie)  ::O: .

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Ce que j'aimerais bien voir est un dossier spécial "ergonomie":
hauteur du siège, des accoudoirs, positionnement de l'écran (un peu au dessus de la ligne horizontales des yeux), quelle distance (par rapport à la diagonale d'un 27").
et un dossier sur les souris "verticales" (le laser est en dessous, mais le plateau du clic gauche/molette/clic droit est incliné, presque à la verticale).
De plus j'ai vu a mon taf un clavier qui intègre à la place du repose poignet un rouleau rotatif, avec un léger déplacement gauche/droite qui remplace la souris. Pour l'avoir essayer 30 secondes ça a l'air bien, qu'en est il ?

Bon dossier Doc

----------


## Frypolar

> Ce que j'aimerais bien voir est un dossier spécial "ergonomie":
> hauteur du siège, des accoudoirs, positionnement de l'écran (un peu au dessus de la ligne horizontales des yeux), quelle distance (par rapport à la diagonale d'un 27").
> et un dossier sur les souris "verticales" (le laser est en dessous, mais le plateau du clic gauche/molette/clic droit est incliné, presque à la verticale).
> De plus j'ai vu a mon taf un clavier qui intègre à la place du repose poignet un rouleau rotatif, avec un léger déplacement gauche/droite qui remplace la souris. Pour l'avoir essayer 30 secondes ça a l'air bien, qu'en est il ?
> 
> Bon dossier Doc


Une rollermouse ? http://ergo.contour-design.com/

----------


## eiremanoffrance

> Une rollermouse ? http://ergo.contour-design.com/


Exactement, c'est sur ce principe là

----------


## TiNitro

> Une rollermouse ? http://ergo.contour-design.com/


Tiens, quelqu’un a déjà utilisé ce machin ici ? 
Me souviens que sur mon clavier Logitech précédent j'avais une molette pour le scroll et je m'en servais très souvent, j'aimais bien...

----------


## chtiungdor

> Une rollermouse ? http://ergo.contour-design.com/


Je voyais plutôt pour les périphériques inutiles  ::O: .

----------


## PetitBonhomme

1 p'tit dossier sur la Gestion de Parc Info (GPI) ainsi que sur les différentes solutions open source dispo ? (désolé si ça a deja été proposé, j'ai pas réussi a me motiver à lire toutes les pages, mea culpa, promis je me fouette aux orties et je me passe du gros sel sur les plaies ensuite ^^)

----------


## dark_vahlaim

Hello à tous,

Je ne savais pas trop ou poster cette info (et d'ailleurs peut-être cela a-t-il déjà été signalé): je suis tombé sur un genre de playbox one en train de terminer son crowdfunding sur indiegogo. Ils étaient au CES et je me demande bien ce que ça vaut: 

http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ta...-officeable-pc

Bonne fin de journée!

----------


## grant_lee

Un comparatif sur les chargeurs USB pour voiture de ce genre :


Un dossier sur les NAS (je pense que les choses ont pas mal évolué depuis le précédent dossier), la création d'un cloud perso, la redondance sur un NAS distant.

----------


## giloine

Bonjour à tous !

Moi j'aurai vraiment aimer voir un sujet sur l'INFORMATIQUE MUSICALE. J'adore composer avec des logiciels comme cubase ou samplitude (il en existe plein d'autres.. sonar ...) en faisant fonctionner des instruments virtuels (vsti) que je joue, je traite, je mix ......
Alors OK, il y a eut un dossier sur le son et autres cartes ........ mais je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse là du même materiel.
Quelle carte son pour une faible latence ? carte en USB ou PCI ?? quel prix y mettre ?
Avec quel carte ou quelle config vais-je saturer ???
Et j'en passe.
Merci CPC  :;):

----------


## charognard

à partir de cinq ventilo sur un PC il est intéressant d'utiliser un rhéobus.
de nouveau modèle sont sortis, il serait tant qu'un magazine hardware se penche la dessus.
- avantage d'un rhéobus
- placement suivant la marque (haut, milieu ou bas de gamme)
- les rhéobus dangereux (certain sentent une odeur de brulé ... inquiétant)
- Les composants électroniques et leur qualités (2fois plus cher entre lamptrom et aérocool... il doit bien y avoir une raison)
- les rhéobus basiques intégrés dans les boitiers
- Les logiciels connecté fournis
- Des rhéobus prévus pour le PWM ?
- ETC...

tant d'informations que j'aurais bien aimé trouver lorsque j'ai acheté le mien.

Perso, je juge le rhéobus simplement indispensable pour un pc haut de gamme

----------


## Nirm

> Perso, je juge le rhéobus simplement indispensable pour un pc haut de gamme


Pour y mettre 3 ventilos, je ne suis pas convaincu (ou alors, je n'avais pas compris que haut de gamme = plein de ventilos).

Mais tes idées sont tout de même intéressantes, alors +1.

----------


## bambibreizh

Salut,

L'histoire est complètement fictive, mais peut-être réelle pour quelqu'un.

On me demande un PC bureautique/internet. Vers quoi je peux me tourner ? Les PC constructeur valent-ils le coup pour ce genre d'usage ? Est-ce qu'un raspberry pi ou équivalent plus puissant suffit (quid d'une installation windows 8 RT qui demande plus que les 512Mo de RAM dispo) ?
A-t-on encore un intérêt à sortir des "gros" PC ? Est-ce que la miniaturisation se lance vraiment pour un usage courant ?
Comment intégrer ce nouveau design de PC sur son bureau ? Les connectiques sont elles trop limitées ?

Bref, un petit encart sur la miniaturisation des machines et leur réel potentiel d'exploitation.

A vot'bon coeur les preneurs d'idées  ::P:

----------


## Memory

Je pense que le CPC HW n° 20, va répondre à pas mal de canards, sur les sujets hOt comme les boules et les souris ainsi que la fumette devant son médiacenter. 

Le jet ne sera pas pour moi, mais peut être le prochain numéro ! 
Vivement une aide, pour mettre en sécurité nos données perso', mais je ne veux pas que le Doc soit assassiné par qui vous savez .. chuuuuuuuut

 ::ninja:: 

Et oui, j'ai déjà lu une bonne moitié, je vais peux être me prendre un R.pi, ça motive.

----------


## Qiou87

> Je pense que le CPC HW n° 20, va répondre à pas mal de canards, sur les sujets hOt comme les boules et les souris ainsi que la fumette devant son médiacenter. 
> 
> Le jet ne sera pas pour moi, mais peut être le prochain numéro ! 
> Vivement une aide, pour mettre en sécurité nos données perso', mais je ne veux pas que le Doc soit assassiné par qui vous savez .. chuuuuuuuut
> 
> 
> 
> Et oui, j'ai déjà lu une bonne moitié, je vais peux être me prendre un R.pi, ça motive.


Ouais t'as vu, vous êtes écoutés en fait. Heu, pour les idées de sujet, je veux dire. Pour la NSA, je ne peux rien confirmer.  ::unsure:: 

Sinon l'aspect "sécurité" est très intéressant et est revenu plusieurs fois. Le Doc m'a promis qu'il se pencherait sur le sujet, alors peut-être aurons-nous un beau papier là-dessus dans un prochain numéro. Pas de promesses (c'est pas mon boulot) mais ça pourrait bien voir le jour.

N'hésitez pas à vous manifester si vous voyez un canard proposer une idée qui vous plaît, plus y'a de canards intéressés et plus une idée va être portée avec ferveur par vos dévoués Verts - ce qui augmente ses chances d'être transformée en article. Pas de grosse hâte non plus, y'a forcément une inertie due au temps qu'il faut pour pondre de gros dossiers, et du coup une idée intéressante ne sort pas forcément dans le numéro suivant, mais plutôt dans celui d'après.  :;):

----------


## Anonyme866

Je m'y prends un peu tôt, mais c'est pour anticiper. Aux alentours de l'été, sortent traditionnellement une bonne part des nouvelles éditions de suite antivirales. Parfois nommées avec l'année suivante (allez comprendre). Ce serait une bonne occasion de faire un gros dossier software sur les solutions de protection du PC, gratuites et payantes, d'une même suite ou d'une association de différents éditeurs, pour PC de bureau ou portable ou tablette, sous Windows ou autre OS.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  :;): 



> Parfois nommées avec l'année suivante (allez comprendre).


Dans les années 1980 et 1990, presque tout était noté "2000" ou "3615", et cela ne choquait personne !  :;): 
 :^_^:

----------


## keulz

> Je m'y prends un peu tôt, mais c'est pour anticiper. Aux alentours de l'été, sortent traditionnellement une bonne part des nouvelles éditions de suite antivirales. Parfois nommées avec l'année suivante (allez comprendre). Ce serait une bonne occasion de faire un gros dossier software sur les solutions de protection du PC, gratuites et payantes, d'une même suite ou d'une association de différents éditeurs, pour PC de bureau ou portable ou tablette, sous Windows ou autre OS.


+1

----------


## Memory

Ce qui complèterais un dossier sur la sécurité des données.

----------


## Flad

Ouaip, un dossier sécurité ca peut être sympa, en plus y a un peu d'actu sur l'utilisation de nos données aujourd'hui avec le procès contre Google+, facebook et Twitter.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Puisque je possède des appareils chargeables par l'USB, je cherche un chargeur à manivelle (ou à pédale ?).
On me signale sur internet que c'est très fragile.
Sachant qu'il faut plusieurs heures pour une charge complète, la solidité est importante.
Des tests sont-ils possibles, svp ?
Merci.

----------


## willydiscus

Bonsoir,
*Alimentation.*
Super Flower
Antec  TruePower Classic
Seasonic S12G
*Carte son.*
Asus  ROG Xonar Phoebus Solo 
Creative  Sound Blaster Audigy FX 5.1
Creative  Sound Blaster Audigy RX 7.1 
Creative  Sound Blaster Zxr PCIe
Creative Sound Blaster Omni Surround 5.1
*Kit enceinte.*
Wavemaster Enceintes PC 2.1 Moody
Wavemaster  Enceintes PC 2.1 MX3+ 
Wavemaster  Enceintes PC 2.1 Stax 
Genius SW-G2.1 3000
Genius GX-Gaming SW-G 5.1 3500
Genius SP-HF1250B
*Disque dur.* 
Hélium HGST He6
*Boîtier PC.*
Cooler Master Elite 110
Cooler Master  HAF Stacker 915R 
Cooler Master  HAF Stacker 915F 
Cooler Master HAF Stacker 935

...

Enfin bref du hardware quoi !!!

Merci.

----------


## keulz

> Bonsoir,
> *Alimentation.*
> Super Flower
> Antec  TruePower Classic
> Seasonic S12G
> *Carte son.*
> Asus  ROG Xonar Phoebus Solo 
> Creative  Sound Blaster Audigy FX 5.1
> Creative  Sound Blaster Audigy RX 7.1 
> ...


Bonsoir.

On est censé en faire quoi de ta liste de courses ?

----------


## SuperLowl

> Bonsoir.
> 
> On est censé en faire quoi de ta liste de Noël ?


Fixed.




> Bonsoir.
> 
> On est censé en faire quoi de ta liste de mariage ?


Fixed.




> Bonsoir.
> 
> On est censé en faire quoi de ta liste de naissance ?


Fixed.

----------


## bambibreizh

> Salut et bonne année également !
> 
> Petite idée pour un article : Comment se rédige un CPC HW.
>  * Quand est décidé du menu du prochain n° à sortir
>  * Comment fait-on pour obtenir les pièces dans les délais pour les bencher ?
>  * Qui faut-il fouetter pour avoir un 4e café à 2h du mat' pour finir le bouclage ?
>  * Comment sont réalisés les tests récurrents de CPU/GPU/CM/... Est-ce qu'il y a un banc automatique, on branche et roule ma poule (enfin mon canard ;p) ?
>  * Comment fait-on pour se lancer dans le journalisme harware ?
> En gros comment on "journalise" du hardware.
> ...


Merci pour l'edito Doc  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

Ouais bon, la rédac' de CPC HW est un peu obligée de tester que certains trucs que les constructeurs lui envoient par l'intermédiaire d'une bimbo en maillot qu'ils jugent intéressants pour les lecteurs, et ne peuvent pas tester TOUT ce qui sort.

Néanmoins la question de SuperFlower est intéressante, même si la diffusion m'a l'air encore limitée (y'a pas chez LDLC et chez Materiel.net on est sur des tarifs équivalents à du Seasonic). Pour le reste:
- y'a eu un dossier sur les cartes son y'a pas bien longtemps (#18 ou #19, je les ai pas pour vérifier)
- y'a régulièrement des tests de kits 2.1 mais la quantité de modèles sur le marché rend la tâche compliquée si on souhaitait être exhaustif
- idem pour les boîtiers, d'autant que c'est pas tellement un élément distinctif - n'importe quel site de hardware qui vient de se monter peut faire des tests de boîtiers, ça demande pas grand chose côté recherche, connaissances ou matos.

----------


## Nirm

> Néanmoins la question de SuperFlower est intéressante, même si la diffusion m'a l'air encore limitée (y'a pas chez LDLC et chez Materiel.net on est sur des tarifs équivalents à du Seasonic).


 La gamme HX est quand même abordable.
La HX 450W par exemple est aussi chère/bon marché que la LDLC QS 450W (~65€) et avait attiré l'intérêt de HFR (papier).
Comme, en plus, c'était aussi une de mes demandes, j'appuie le test de certains SF.

----------


## SuperLowl

J'appuie.
Ca permettrait de se détacher un peu de LDLC tout en gardant des produits de qualité (ou pas, en attendant le test) à petit prix.

----------


## TheProjectHate

Cool, on peut tous poster notre liste au Père TB Noël ?  :ouaiouai: 
Sinon, gros +1 pour ce qui est de la sécurité (même si c'est vrai qu'on quitterait un peu le monde du hardware pur).

EDIT : des années de forums Internet, et je me fais toujours baiser par les changements de page  ::cry::

----------


## Qiou87

> La gamme HX est quand même abordable.
> La HX 450W par exemple est aussi chère/bon marché que la LDLC QS 450W (~65€) et avait attiré l'intérêt de HFR (papier).
> Comme, en plus, c'était aussi une de mes demandes, j'appuie le test de certains SF.


Bah ouais mais pas modulaire du tout quoi. C'est quand même sympa d'avoir juste les câbles qu'il faut dans la tour pour se faire une petite organisation propre (surtout dans un petit boîtier).

----------


## MrChris

> Bah ouais mais pas modulaire du tout quoi. C'est quand même sympa d'avoir juste les câbles qu'il faut dans la tour pour se faire une petite organisation propre (surtout dans un petit boîtier).


Et ils ne sont pas obligés non plus de reprendre une dénomination Corsair pour leurs blocs... C'est déjà suffisamment la jungle !

----------


## SuperLowl

> Bah ouais mais pas modulaire du tout quoi.


Ah tiens, l'inverse est dit dans le petit texte marketing descriptif. Et également dans la fiche technique. Coquille ? Faudrait prévenir Matériel.net dans ce cas.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ah tiens, l'inverse est dit dans le petit texte marketing descriptif. Et également dans la fiche technique. Coquille ? Faudrait prévenir Matériel.net dans ce cas.


D’après le site du constructeur Qiou a raison : http://www.super-flower.com.tw/produ...ID=106&lang=en

----------


## Qiou87

> Ah tiens, l'inverse est dit dans le petit texte marketing descriptif. Et également dans la fiche technique. Coquille ? Faudrait prévenir Matériel.net dans ce cas.


Me suis basé uniquement sur la photo du produit.  ::P:

----------


## chtiungdor

Vous faites quoi du matériel testé ? D'ailleurs c'est toujours offert gracieusement ou plus souvent à vos frais (surtout pour le mauvais matos qu'un constructeur n'aurait pas voulu vous fournir) ?

Y'a-t-il déjà eu des dossiers sur le confort et le PC ? I.e. sur la posture devant le pc (fauteuil, hauteur par rapport au bureau, à l'écran, positionnement des mains sur le clavier et la souris ; en oestéopathie on conseille de sur-élever les pieds par exemple), sur l'agencement pratique du PC pour avoir les ports les plus souvent utilisés à disposition, les rallonges usb/hdmi (qualité, perte par rapport à la taille du câble, etc.), à l'éclairage autour du pc (derrière l'écran pour les yeux ?) et la qualité des ampoules (led ?), etc.
Une sorte de dossier alliant le côté confort et le côté pratique autour du PC et de ses périphériques.

----------


## willydiscus

> Bonsoir.
> 
> On est censé en faire quoi de ta liste de courses ?



_Pour le Software N°21 ...._

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Et a quand un comparatif sur les sextoys connectés (culottes/caleçon vibrantes télécommandés, etc, etc). On peut etre geek et rester néanmoins obsédé  :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^:

----------


## Nirm

> D’après le site du constructeur Qiou a raison : http://www.super-flower.com.tw/produ...ID=106&lang=en


 En effet, erreur sur la fiche produit materiel.net mais la fiche constructeur est claire:



Bon, maintenant, on sait que Super n'est pas bilingue.  ::ninja:: 





> _Pour le Software N°21 ...._


 Bonjour,
Ici, c'est le forum cpc.
Le mag dont on parle c'est CPC Hardware.  ::P:

----------


## SuperLowl

> En effet, erreur sur la fiche produit materiel.net mais la fiche constructeur est claire:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f9b...c2331d9cc2.jpg
> 
> Bon, maintenant, on sait que Super n'est pas bilingue.


 ::P: 
On sait surtout que Super a des gros problèmes de stabilité réseau et réduit donc ses recherches au strict minimum. Le site constructeur, j'y avais pensé. Mais bon, je m'en voudrais de faire le travail à votre place. Vous seriez presque obligés de vraiment travailler IRL après.  ::ninja:: 

Du coup, on reste "dépendants" de LDLC et de sa gamme d'alimentation à petit prix. Ben voilà une idée de test : des alimentations aux mêmes caractéristiques que les LDLC QS (modulaire, qualité et petit prix) mais trouvables chez d'autres VPC.

----------


## Qiou87

> Vous faites quoi du matériel testé ? D'ailleurs c'est toujours offert gracieusement ou plus souvent à vos frais (surtout pour le mauvais matos qu'un constructeur n'aurait pas voulu vous fournir) ?
> 
> Y'a-t-il déjà eu des dossiers sur le confort et le PC ? I.e. sur la posture devant le pc (fauteuil, hauteur par rapport au bureau, à l'écran, positionnement des mains sur le clavier et la souris ; en oestéopathie on conseille de sur-élever les pieds par exemple), sur l'agencement pratique du PC pour avoir les ports les plus souvent utilisés à disposition, les rallonges usb/hdmi (qualité, perte par rapport à la taille du câble, etc.), à l'éclairage autour du pc (derrière l'écran pour les yeux ?) et la qualité des ampoules (led ?), etc.
> Une sorte de dossier alliant le côté confort et le côté pratique autour du PC et de ses périphériques.


Le matériel est soit rendu (prêt), soit conservé / reconverti (le Doc est un bricoleur, ne l'oublions pas). Non, tu n'auras pas l'adresse où est entreposé tout ce beau monde.

Pour l'ergonomie, ça avait été évoqué, mais ça semblait long, cher et pas forcément intéressant pour beaucoup selon les échanges avec Doc. Si ça intéresse plus de monde, on peut retenter d'en parler.




> Et a quand un comparatif sur les sextoys connectés (culottes/caleçon vibrantes télécommandés, etc, etc). On peut etre geek et rester néanmoins obsédé


Ca au moins c'est un dossier qu'on prend plaisir à constituer.  :;):

----------


## SuperLowl

Qui teste ?  ::trollface::

----------


## keulz

> Qui teste ?


La meuf de qiou, comme ça lui peut prendre des photos en même temps avec son appareil photo jetable.
 ::trollface::

----------


## eiremanoffrance

A quand un Ultra comparatif des NAS (fonctionnalités and co) car l'ancien hors série date un peu

Et un dossier sur les optimisations réseaux: à l'heure du gigabit:
que vaut le teaming: avec 2 cartes 1000 ,obtient on vraiment du 2000 ?
Qu'est ce que le jumbo frame ? vaut il le coup de s'en occuper ?
Sur quoi peut on encore intervenir ?

----------


## willydiscus

> Bonjour,
> Ici, c'est le forum cpc.
> Le mag dont on parle c'est CPC Hardware.


Bonjour,

c'était de l'ironie  ::|:

----------


## SuperLowl

Ah oui mais là tu t'exposes aussi. Ca fait bien longtemps que l'ironie a été bannie de cet endroit, malheureux !

----------


## willydiscus

Désolé je savais pas !!!

----------


## TiNitro

Je rebondis sur les technos réseau, en y ajoutant la question à 1000 boules: est-ce que ça change quelque chose concrètement ?
Et je relance d'un topo sur les configurations multi-écran, et notamment le cas une carte/écran que je n'ai jamais vu traité

----------


## jogon

Bonjour à tous, message à Doc TB - et à la rédaction de CPC Hardware  :

J'ai acheté tous les numéros depuis le 1er, et vraiment pour moi ce mag était exceptionnel. J'ai adoré par exemple le n°5 ("gaspillage énergétique").
Où grâce à votre labo de plusieurs trizillions d'euros, vous testez la consommation précise des cpu, cartes mères. etc. Bref des données quasiment impossibles à trouver ailleurs (conso globale à la prise secteur uniquement).
Et plus généralement, des tests vraiment exhaustifs et excellents de ventilateurs, alim. PC, etc.  ::wub:: 

Mais hélas depuis deux ans, comment dire...L'info utile se réduit de façon inversement proportionnelle à la quantité de papier. Pour aller vers le grand n'importe quoi.  ::|: 

Non sérieux, des dizaines de pages  pour tester des liquides de e-cigarettes, les monnaies virtuelles ou le "Hardware Bizarre" ?!!!
A quand des comparatifs sur les sèche-cheveux, les fours à micro-ondes ou les anti-brouillards auto ?
Sans oublier d'autres dizaines de pages bien gentilles sur les "fails" de l'informatique, l'histoire des OS, des périphériques, etc...Merci, ça aide.

Non parce que *le but du mag., à la base, c'est bien de tester le hardware PC ?* Et comme vous le dites si souvent, de ne pas être pris pour un pigeon (perfs. réelles ou symboliques, par-rapport aux précédentes générations de matos).
Dommage : les 2 pages très utiles sur les CPU avec leurs perfs et graphiques ont disparu. C'était pourtant très intéressant de comparer la puissance des différentes générations de cpu d'un coup d’œil.

A-propos de cpu : dans le dernier mag., page 33 - AMD Kaveri - non seulement vous ne testez pas la conso réelle, mais vous dites qu'elle est proche de 100 watts. Et là, désolé, mais ça frôle un peu la désinformation, ou le je-m'en-foutisme. 95/100 watts, c'est le TDP.

Sur cette page : http://www.hardware.fr/articles/913-...rclocking.html
Le PC avec un A10-7850K,  consomme au total 110 watts au max. *à fond*. C'est bien *la conso totale de la plate-forme*, à la prise secteur 230 V. 
On peut donc enlever dans les 40 watts pour la carte-mère, la Ram et autres composants. Et la conso de l'A10 doit être proche des 70 watts à fond, et 60 watts en moyenne.

Quant au A8-7600 : OK vous n'avez peut-être pas pu le tester. Mais étrangement, vous oubliez de préciser qu'il a un TDP de 45 watts ou de 65 watts (au choix dans le BIOS). Et qu'il est donc logiquement un des procs les plus intéressants et les plus attendus d'AMD, sur divers forums hardware.

Désolé pour ce post un peu long.  Mais je suis vraiment déçu par le contenu du mag.

----------


## willydiscus

C'est exactement le fond de ma pensée concernant le magazine ( d'où ma petite liste de courses citée plus haut)

et l'ironie qui en découle !

----------


## jogon

> C'est exactement le fond de ma pensée concernant le magazine ( d'où ma petite liste de courses citée plus haut)
> 
> et l'ironie qui en découle !


Ah ! Ah ! Très bon.  :^_^:   C'est vrai que la discussion s'appelle : "Idée d'articles ? De comparatif ? De dossier ?"

----------


## Nirm

> A-propos de cpu : dans le dernier mag., page 33 - AMD Kaveri - non seulement vous ne testez pas la conso réelle, mais vous dites qu'elle est proche de 100 watts. Et là, désolé, mais ça frôle un peu la désinformation, ou le je-m'en-foutisme. 95/100 watts, c'est le TDP.
> 
> Sur cette page : http://www.hardware.fr/articles/913-...rclocking.html
> Le PC avec un A10-7850K,  consomme au total 110 watts au max. *à fond*. C'est bien *la conso totale de la plate-forme*, à la prise secteur 230 V.


 Euh, tu es sûr?
La config totale contient une GTX 680, testée elle aussi sur HFR en Mars 2012.
Et on y lit notamment:


> Nous avons utilisé le protocole de test qui nous permet de mesurer la consommation de la carte graphique seule


avec:

Donc explique moi comment 


> Le PC avec un *A10-7850K, consomme au total 110 watts au max. à fond*. C'est bien la conso totale de la plate-forme, à la prise secteur 230 V.


Si le GPU en consomme 169??
Surtout qu'en tant que fidèle lecteur, tu n'es pas sans savoir qu'une carte de cette gamme (le haut) consomme en full, plutôt entre 150 et 200W suivant les générations.
D'ailleurs, tout est expliqué dans ton lien:



> Seul problème, il (_la consommation du CPU_) n'est pas possible de connaitre exactement celle-ci : la mesure sur l'ATX12V n'est pas 100% comparable d'une plate-forme à une autre, et la mesure à la prise ne permet pas complètement d'isoler tout ceci.
> Nous avons donc fait le choix d'utiliser deux méthodes de calcul pour isoler la consommation de processeur :
> 
> - Consommation sur l'ATX12V
> - 90% du delta de consommation à la prise entre charge et repos


Sur le graph qui suit, il apparaît que la conso tourne autour des 120-130W.



Pour le A8-7600, comme tu dois le savoir aussi, il n'est pas dispo dans le commerce et AMD n'envoie plus de set de test à CPC HW depuis quelques temps donc comment le tester?
D'ailleurs, son TDP est de 65W, les 45W n'étant atteint qu'en downclockant le CPU (de 3,7Ghz à 3,1Ghz soit une baisse de 17%!!!!) d'après les diverses infos sorties.
D'ailleurs les infos sur ce CPU ne sont même dispo sur le site AMD.


Je trouve donc que le mag' fait preuve de sérieux en ne propageant des infos ne vérifiables.

Quand au point sur les articles qui ne te plaisent pas, au vu de l'actu récente HW (Haswell est sorti il y a un moment, les GPU ont juste été renommés), il me semble normal de chercher à élargir les sujets surtout quand ils passionnent la communauté (218 pages et plus de 6500 posts en 15mois d'existence).
Tant pis si ça ne plait pas "aux puristes" qui crient au "je-m'en-foutisme" dès qu'ils interprètent mal un article.

----------


## jogon

Re-bonjour, je m'étais déconnecté. 

Pour répondre à Nirm : sur le lien que j'ai donné, http://www.hardware.fr/articles/913-...rclocking.html, on peut voir qu'il s'agit d'un test de la partie CPU.
C'est d'ailleurs écrit en haut de leur page : " *CPU - Consommation et efficacité énergétique "
*Le test utilisé : Fritz Chess Benchmark. Donc la carte graphique (GTX 680) n'est absolument pas sollicitée, ce qui explique la conso de 110 watts max. pour la plate-forme. 

Et si tu cliques en fait sur l'onglet "*[ ATX12V ]"*en bas de leur capture d'écran, la conso de l'A10-7850K sur la prise ATX 12 Volts (cpu seul donc), est de *60 watt* *à fond*. Et *31,2* watt avec un seul thread du cpu.

Pour l'A8-7600, désolé je ne veux pas de faire de pub. pour hardware.fr mais le test est dispo. depuis janvier 2014 : http://www.hardware.fr/articles/915-...ur-kaveri.html
Eh oui sur cette page, il y a un doc AMD qui confirme le double TDP 45/65 watts.
http://www.hardware.fr/medias/photos...IMG0043798.png
Info répercutée sur de nombreux sites fr ou étrangers depuis janvier.

----------


## Nirm

Tu confirmes donc ce que je dis pour l'A8 7600, il n'est pas dispo dans le commerce.
Comme AMD n'envoie pas de matériel à CPC HW, le seul moyen de se le procurer est l'achat (ou le prêt par un VPC partenaire par exemple).
Donc... je pense que cette fois tu as compris.
Je ne dis pas que les tests ne sont pas faits ailleurs, j'explique pourquoi je ne suis pas surpris que la rédac' n'en ait pas fait.

Pour le test de conso, explique moi comment une config consommerait 110W avec une CG qui elle consomme 160W selon la même source. Tu me dis qu'elle n'est pas sollicité, je te renvoie au chapitre où HFR test la partie graphique de cet APU.
Tu ne lis pas bien les explications je crois (sans méchanceté).



> Avec l'A10-7850K, elle tout de même supérieure de 5 watts à la prise. *En charge la consommation de l'A10-7850K 95W* est inférieure à ses prédécesseurs 100W, avec une baisse de 7 à 10W à la prise et de 6 à 12W sur l'ATX12V. *On est aux environs d'un Core i5-4670K*.


On est d'accord cette fois?
Du coup, ton 


> mais vous dites qu'elle est proche de 100 watts. Et là, désolé, mais ça frôle un peu la désinformation, ou le je-m'en-foutisme. 95/100 watts, c'est le TDP.


n'est pas approprié à mon sens.
D'ailleurs dans le paragraphe sur l'OC:

La fréquence nominale de cet APU étant de 3,7Ghz.

Prend le temps de relire l'article d'HFR, tu verras.
Et j'ai une question, est-ce que, d'après toi, Conso >= TDP (en règle générale) ou est-ce l'inverse?

Sinon, 


> Eh oui sur cette page, il y a un doc AMD qui confirme le double TDP 45/65 watts.


 est un screen de la présentation presse.
Pas issue du site AMD (as-tu au moins cliqué sur mon lien vers le site AMD?), tu me permettras donc de me méfier des slides des présentations.

----------


## jogon

Bon, pour préciser plus généralement à Nirm et à l'équipe de CPC Hardware pour le contenu rédactionnel.

Je ne suis pas un "puriste" attaché à des détails. Et désolé Nirm, si le terme "je-m'en-foutisme" t'as choqué, c'est vrai que c'est un peu violent. 

Mais bon : j'ai vraiment une collection complète de CPC Hardware, et *quand je vois l'excellent travail fait dans le passé*  ::rolleyes:: :
- CPC Hardware n°2 de sept 2009 : *20 ventirads* silencieux *test de 16 pages*, 14 alims testées.
- N°6 page 68 : un exceptionnel dossier sur les cartes son de 12 pages, où ont même été testés les chips intégrés de Realtek (ALC662 et ALC889) comparés à 10 autres cartes audio ! Avec courbes, rendus d'écoute, etc
*Je n'avais JAMAIS VU ça sur Internet ou sur des mags classiques*.
- N°7 : un test énorme de 24 alimentations premier prix sur 15 pages, avec méthodologie expliquée, conseils et révélations précieux.
- N°8 : très impressionnant dossier sur les Mini-PC.

J'arrête l'énumération mais oui, ce mag. était vraiment rare et fabuleux - j'en remercie toute l'équipe - et finalement je me suis abonné il y a deux ans.

Et puis les choses ont commencé à tourner "bizarrement". Par exemple,dans le n°12 d'avril-mai 2012, au guide d'achat CPU : plus d'Athlon II X3 460.  Il est annoncé que je cite "les Athlon II ne sont plus produits et donc difficiles à trouver". Sauf qu'il y a 3 mois, on en trouvait encore très facilement en neuf pour 65 € (j'en ai acheté un). Et qu'avec son TDP de 95 watts, en fait il ne consomme que 65 watts max. environ.  Le TDP n'étant qu'indicatif et peu fiable, faut-il le rappeler.

Quand les APU AMD Trinity sont sorties, les versions 65 watts n'ont jamais été testées à ma connaissance (en conso réelle) dans le mag. Seulement les versions 100 w.

Aujourd'hui, le guide CPU en entrée de gamme, parle de l'Athlon X4 750K. Et bien sûr, commentaire obligé :"il chauffe beaucoup". Ben oui c'est sûr, son TDP est déjà de 100 watts, faudrait tester la conso réelle.
Mais surtout, pourquoi ne jamais parler de de l'Athlon X4 740, qui lui, ne fait que 65 watts de TDP (avec une conso réelle sans doute inférieure) ?

Bref, par-rapport aux plate-formes Intel, qui elles, bénéficient de moult pages, oui, on peut parler d'un certain mépris. 
Non, je n'ai rien contre Intel, j'ai eu des Pentium. Et puis un jour, le socket BGA est arrivé (socket 775 et suivants). Et pour moi Intel, c'est terminé.
Tapez donc "pins tordus socket Intel" dans un moteur de recherche. Encore un sujet pourtant assez scandaleux, où CPC Hardware est étrangement discret.

---------- Post added at 01h19 ---------- Previous post was at 01h08 ----------

Oups, pardon, c'est le socket LGA, pas BGA. Le socket LGA voit les pins ou broches intégrés au socket de la carte-mère. Problème : avec la densité de contacts actuelle, c'est incroyablement fragile. Contrairement aux CPU classiques comme AMD. Le côté scandaleux du LGA pour ceux qui l'ignorent, c'est qu'en cas de pins tordus une fois la carte-mère neuve déballée et/ou testée avec le CPU, vous pouvez vous BROSSER pour la garantie. Et vous pouvez jeter votre carte-mère neuve. Bref, Intel fait supporter au client final la fragilité de sa "solution" technique. Ce qui explique effectivement pourquoi Intel semble s'orienter sur de futurs sockets BGA, où les CPU sont soudés sur la carte-mère.
Tiens, c'est déjà le cas avec les Bay Trail (plate-forme Intel basse consommation, qui succède à l'Atom).

----------


## willydiscus

> Néanmoins la question de SuperFlower est intéressante, même si la diffusion m'a l'air encore limitée (y'a pas chez LDLC et chez Materiel.net on est sur des tarifs équivalents à du Seasonic).


Bonjour, Topachat depuis peu.




> *lien supprimé suite au propos ci-dessous*


++

----------


## t4nk

Dit autrement, TB n'est pas un fanboy d'AMD. C'est pas une grande nouvelle, en particulier pour toi qui a l'historique complet. Et vu que tu as l'habitude de le lire, tu sais qu'il peut être aussi buté qu'un con buté sur son idée qu'il croit être la meilleure.

Edit : willydiscus dégage avec tes plans pub. Je vais t'apprendre un truc tout con : on a pas besoin d'être dans la modo pour calculer que t'es une sous-merde de VRP. Allez, oust !

----------


## willydiscus

> Edit : willydiscus dégage avec tes plans pub. Je vais t'apprendre un truc tout con : on a pas besoin d'être dans la modo pour calculer que t'es une sous-merde de VRP. Allez, oust !


1/ tu ne sais pas calculer.
2/ je ne suis pas un VRP.
3/ je n'ai absolument rien à apprendre de toi.

Arrête aussi d'utiliser l'insulte pour appuyer tes dires tu passeras moins pour quelqu'un de pas très évolué.

----------


## t4nk

> Arrête aussi d'utiliser l'insulte pour appuyer tes dires tu passeras moins pour quelqu'un de pas très évolué.


Je suis partagé entre te répondre "t'es gentil [connard]" et le silence absolu.

----------


## Nirm

> ...


 Bonjour,

Que tu souhaites exprimer ton mécontentement sur des articles et sujets précis, pas de soucis, il m'arrive aussi de le faire.
Mais, mon intervention n'a rien à voir avec ça.
Elle avait pour but de préciser 2 choses:
- Ce n'est pas parce qu'un sujet ne t'intéresse pas qu'il faut crier au scandale (l'E-clope, comme mon lien l'indique intéresse un nombre non négligeable de forumeurs).
- Tes critiques sur le test des APU du dernier numéro ne sont pas justifiées/pas totalement fondées au vu des infos que nous avons échangées.

Quant au contenu, par exemple:
- Numéro 18: dossier de 16 pages sur le "bon son sans se ruiner" + initiation à l’électronique (qui en a ravi plus d'un)
- Numéro 20: 10 pages sur les monnaies virtuelles, 16 pages sur "comment assembler un MediaCenter" et la 3ème partie de l'initiation à l'électronique.
Là, nous sommes, et tu en conviendras si tu es impartial, non plus sur une question de qualité/quantité de travail des dossiers abordés/traités mais *sur une histoire de goût*:
De plus, tu t'éloignes du sujet de notre échange (sans répondre) pour généraliser à "Vous n'êtes plus aussi sérieux qu'avant, vous êtes pro-Intel, etc..."
Ce ne sont pas des sujets qui te plaisent, te parlent, soit, tu trouves que la ligne éditoriale est trop "anti-AMD" ou trop "Pro-Intel", peut-être, mais reconnais que le travail fourni reste de qualité (et accessoirement, que tes premières critiques conduisant au "c'est du je-m'en-foutisme"* sont infondées).





* Précision: le terme ne m'a pas choqué, je le trouve inapproprié.
Tes critiques/remarques étant, selon moi, soit fausses soit subjectives.

----------


## Qiou87

> Oups, pardon, c'est le socket LGA, pas BGA. Le socket LGA voit les pins ou broches intégrés au socket de la carte-mère. Problème : avec la densité de contacts actuelle, c'est incroyablement fragile. Contrairement aux CPU classiques comme AMD. Le côté scandaleux du LGA pour ceux qui l'ignorent, c'est qu'en cas de pins tordus une fois la carte-mère neuve déballée et/ou testée avec le CPU, vous pouvez vous BROSSER pour la garantie. Et vous pouvez jeter votre carte-mère neuve. Bref, Intel fait supporter au client final la fragilité de sa "solution" technique. Ce qui explique effectivement pourquoi Intel semble s'orienter sur de futurs sockets BGA, où les CPU sont soudés sur la carte-mère.
> Tiens, c'est déjà le cas avec les Bay Trail (plate-forme Intel basse consommation, qui succède à l'Atom).


Très intéressant vos petits échanges (enfin, pas ceux entre t4nk et willydiscus ; je sais que c'est dur de rester poli quand il est tard, mais faites un effort les mecs  ::|: ).

Je comprends qu'AMD te tienne à coeur, et c'est tout à ton honneur. Mais ton truc là, j'ai du mal. J'ai monté quelques CPUs, verts comme bleus, et j'ai pas l'impression que le socket AM3 (ou les FM) soit franchement plus solide que le socket LGA. Les pins sont du côté de la carte-mère chez Intel, et du côté du CPU chez AMD. J'ai déjà tordu des pins chez AMD (que j'ai pu détordre à la pince à épiler sans dommage, heureusement) mais jamais eu de souci lors du montage d'un Intel. Loin de moi l'idée d'ériger quelques exemples en une règle universelle statistique, ce serait idiot, mais ma propre expérience m'incite à penser que des deux solutions aucune n'est particulièrement exempte de risque.
Quant à l'argument qui voudrait qu'il y a plus de gens qui râlent pour un socket LGA endommagé (pin tordu) que pour un CPU AMD (même motif), il ne tiendrait pas compte du volume de ventes (Intel doit vendre 9 CPUs quand AMD n'en vend qu'un, environ).

Il n'est pas besoin d'être de mauvaise foi pour reconnaître que les CPUs AMD, à performances comparables avec leurs homologues Intel, chauffent beaucoup. C'est lié à plusieurs facteurs: process de fabrication 32nm GloFo ou 28nm TSMC, contre le 22nm et bientôt 16nm chez Intel, cible des architectures avec Intel qui construit ses architectures pour la basse conso là où l'archi Bulldozer était surtout construite pour prendre du Mhz... Les modèles 65W de chez AMD, faute de miracle côté TSMC/GloFo, sont surtout des modèles violemment castrés côté fréquence. Et comme c'est là l'un des principaux avantages de l'architecture AMD (avec le multithreading), on perd vite en performances dans les jeux notamment. AMD ne sera à nouveau performant dans le domaine de l'efficacité énergétique que lorsqu'ils auront décidé d'arrêter les frais avec Bulldo (et dérivés) pour repartir sur une nouvelle architecture.

Quant au BGA, c'est une solution tout à fait normale pour les plateformes mobiles côté AMD comme Intel, tant en terme d'encombrement que de réduction des pertes. Intel continue de prévoir ses prochaines architectures sur la base d'un socket et donc avec CPU interchangeable, même s'ils sortent des dérivés BGA en parallèle.


Par rapport à tes critiques au regard du choix des dossiers, il ne tient qu'à toi de susciter l'enthousiasme ici en proposant des dossiers traitant purement de hardware - tes idées seront remontées à la rédac'. Attention néanmoins à bien faire le distingo entre actualité "virtuelle" générée par les services marketing pour les sites web qui s'empressent de balancer du communiqué de presse, et actualité réelle. Par exemple côté graphique, il n'y a pas eu de vraie nouvelle architecture depuis 2012 (GCN côté AMD, Kepler côté nVidia). Tu me citeras l'exception de Maxwell mais il n'est disponible que dans un seul GPU décliné dans 2 cartes, et pour tout le reste les deux compagnies se contentent de décliner et de renommer. Idem côté CPU, Intel nous ressort Haswell avec 100Mhz de plus histoire de masquer le vide que sera l'année 2014 (sauf à attendre Haswell-E en fin d'année, pour les riches) et AMD semble persuadé que leurs APUs avec deux pauvres modules sont capables de couvrir tous les besoins...

----------


## t4nk

> je sais que c'est dur de rester poli quand il est tard, mais faites un effort les mecs


Oops. :rougi:

T'as vu son historique ?

----------


## Qiou87

> Oops. :rougi:
> 
> T'as vu son historique ?


Ca m'intéresse pas de savoir si tu as raison, ou tort, en fait, parce que ma remarque est générale. Soit on reste poli, soit on modobelle (la pub étant interdite sur ce forum) pour laisser à la modération une chance de faire son travail. Dans tous les cas, rentrer dedans n'est pas une solution à ton avantage, car elle te fait passer pour celui qui est en tort et peut même te récolter une infraction si jamais tu t'emportes d'avantage. C'est très gratifiant sur le moment ce genre de trucs, je le reconnais, mais faut pas oublier qu'on est pas dans un chat privé.  :;):

----------


## t4nk

Ah mais t'inquiète, je ne cherche pas à avoir raison, j'assume le fait d'être complètement con, et visiblement hier soir je me suis surpassé.

----------


## jogon

[QUOTE=Qiou87;7648286]
Bonjour à tous, et merci  pour vos réponses. => Nirm (10 h), bah l'échange a dérivé sur les cpu, mais mon post exprimait surtout mon inquiétude et ma déception sur des sujets qui n'ont plus rien à voir avec le matos PC "courant" de base.
Et oui, bien sûr, je suis subjectif, mais je n'ai jamais dit qu'il n'y avait plus un seul article intéressant sur CPC HW  ::|: .
OK certains peuvent être intéressés par les liquides d'E-cigarette, "l'histoire" de l'informatique, etc.
Mais le message que je voulais faire passer à TB et à la rédac c'est : *pitié, n'oubliez pas le matos de base*. Si j'achète CPC HW, c'est pour éviter de ramer sur Gogol, de *perdre  5 heures sur des forums techniques pour essayer d'avoir des données pas toujours très claires* (je l'avoue !). 
Et oui, le labo et les procédures de test du mag sont précieux. J'ai de bonnes bases en informatique et électronique, mais pas les moyens d'avoir un tel labo.

Sinon, je monte des PC depuis une quinzaine d'années, et quand je vois le budget moyen et les attentes de la plupart des gens : c'est matos de base - j'insiste - largement suffisant.  Très rares sont ceux qui font des calculs lourds (3D, vidéo, etc).
Bref, cpu à 70 €, carte graphique à 120/150 €. Pour tout faire tourner y-compris les jeux récents. Mon "bête" Athlon II X3 460 et la GeForce 650 Ti font tout tourner en "high". Mais évidemment, je ne balance pas 12 niveaux d'anti-aliasing totalement inutiles. Et je ne chouine pas parce que j'ai 70 fps au lieu de 90.

Dans le contexte actuel, crise, tout ça, tarifs EDF en approche rapide, concurrence "libre et non faussée"...
Là je vais être totalement subjectif : je me moque éperdument de l'overclocking, des cpu au TDP de 100 Watt et du reste. 
D'accord Qiou87, les CPU AMD sont plus gourmands que les Intel. Sauf que les versions 65 W. sont loin d'être aussi catastrophiques qu'on le dit. Mais là faudrait que TB accepte de tester autre chose que des 100 W, un Athlon X4 740 par exemple, ou l'A8-7600 quand il sera dispo dans le commerce. 
Même s'il faut les acheter pour CPC HW, vu leurs prix, je ne pense pas que ce soit le dépôt de bilan ?

Et puisqu'on parle de "mauvaise foi". Combien de testeurs même sur le Net, "cassent" tel cpu Amd de base parce qu'il perd 5 à 7 % de performances dans certains tests face à un Core i3, en oubliant juste le fait qu'il est 20% à 30 % moins cher ?

Tiens, suggestions constructives. Puis qu'apparemment il y a test prévu dans le prochain numéro, de plate-formes basse consommation.
Je ne sais pas quand il sera dispo, mais l'Athlon 5350 (plate-forme Kabini basse conso) paraît être super intéressant. D'après ce lien :
http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2359639
Il aurait la puissance d'un Athlon X2 260, avec un TDP de 25 watts, un prix ridicule autour de 30 €. Le plus fort, c'est que les carte-mères - en mini-ITX ou micro-ATX - seront aussi des prix dérisoires (autour de 35/45 €).
Voilà qui pourrait faire un excellent HTPC ou mini-PC web/bureautique, *si ces données sont vérifiées*.
Un test en anglais :
http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2359639
Ce serait super si CPC HW pouvait tester tout ça un jour, même dans le futur.

Sinon, autres suggestions : 
- test comparatif de perfs. clés USB 3.0
- euh là, je reconnais que ça va être difficile - on approche de la science-fiction. Pas réussi à trouver la moindre info fiable ces dernières années : 
fiabilité/ conservation des supports Blue-Ray à moyen/long terme ? Pour la sauvegarde bien sûr des données sensibles. Ouiiii, je sais, DVD et Blue-Ray, c'est ringard, y'a le Nas ou le "Cla-oudde". Parlez-en à ceux même professionnels qui ont tout perdu dans des stockages lointains hyper-sécurisés (rires) ::P: . Ou le HDD qui a mouru subitement.

Sans oublier bien sûr, le MATOS DE BASE. Je suis lourd si je veux.

----------


## Nirm

> Nirm (10 h), bah l'échange a dérivé sur les cpu, mais mon post exprimait surtout mon inquiétude et ma déception sur des sujets qui n'ont plus rien à voir avec le matos PC "courant" de base.
> Et oui, bien sûr, je suis subjectif, mais je n'ai jamais dit qu'il n'y avait plus un seul article intéressant sur CPC HW .
> OK certains peuvent être intéressés par les liquides d'E-cigarette, "l'histoire" de l'informatique, etc.
> Mais le message que je voulais faire passer à TB et à la rédac c'est : *pitié, n'oubliez pas le matos de base*. Si j'achète CPC HW, c'est pour éviter de ramer sur Gogol, de *perdre  5 heures sur des forums techniques pour essayer d'avoir des données pas toujours très claires* (je l'avoue !).


 Voilà, ça me va impecc comme ça.  ::P: 
Et j'espère que DocTB passera te répondre (parce que cela m'intéresse aussi).

Et si le coeur t'en dit, n'hésite pas à passer nous voir sur la partie Harwdare du forum, nous sommes plusieurs à participer activement et échanger sur tous les composants de manière constructive et plutôt détendue.
Tu trouveras l'index de cette partie en suivant le lien de ma signature.  :;):

----------


## jogon

> Ah mais t'inquiète, je ne cherche pas à avoir raison, j'assume le fait d'être complètement con, et visiblement hier soir je me suis surpassé.


Merci pour ta réponse sur TB, j'avais pas vraiment réalisé. Bon, j'aurais pas dit les choses comme ça, mais c'est bon de rire parfois  :^_^: 

---------- Post added at 16h02 ---------- Previous post was at 15h55 ----------




> Voilà, ça me va impecc comme ça. 
> Et j'espère que DocTB passera te répondre (parce que cela m'intéresse aussi).
> 
> Et si le coeur t'en dit, n'hésite pas à passer nous voir sur la partie Harwdare du forum, nous sommes plusieurs à participer activement et échanger sur tous les composants de manière constructive et plutôt détendue.
> Tu trouveras l'index de cette partie en suivant le lien de ma signature.


OK, j'y passerai à l'occasion, c'est vrai que ce forum est très intéressant.

----------


## chtiungdor

tiens d'ailleurs quand vous devez tester par exemple 30 CPU, vous êtes obligés de mettre 30 fois de la pâte thermique sur le CPU/ventirad et nettoyer à chaque fois ? ça doit être lassant ^^. D'ailleurs pour ce genre de test vous utilisez quel type de pâte ?

----------


## MrChris

> tiens d'ailleurs quand vous devez tester par exemple 30 CPU, vous êtes obligés de mettre 30 fois de la pâte thermique sur le CPU/ventirad et nettoyer à chaque fois ? ça doit être lassant ^^. D'ailleurs pour ce genre de test vous utilisez quel type de pâte ?


Des Panzani.

----------


## dutilleul

Dans le prolongement du dossier apprendre l'électronique, ce serait bien de montrer comment effectuer des dépannages de nos appareils, avec quel matériel et pourquoi pas les sites où on peut trouver des pièces.
Ça n'a pas besoin d'être trop poussé...qui n'a pas rêvé de devenir un héro auprès de madame, parce qu'on sauve le disque dur externe contenant toutes les photos des vacances et des soirées de nouvel an chez bobonne en bigoudi, en ressoudant un PCB issu d'un autre disque ?
Parfois aussi, on jette trop vite nos vieux réveils radios, nos lecteurs DVD ou nos anciennes imprimantes. Ça pourrait devenir un dossier récurrent : Ce mois-ci, doc TB sauve... un four à micro onde.
Contrairement à certain, je préfère ça plutôt que de lourd tableaux comparatifs de puissance CPU ou de vitesse de rotation de langue dans la bouche.

----------


## SuperLowl

Il n'y a pas eu un HS sur le dépannage de son PC justement ? Mais j'ai un doute sur le fait que ça corresponde exactement à ce que tu demandes, à savoir la réparation d'un composant précis.

----------


## jogon

> Parfois aussi, on jette trop vite nos vieux réveils radios, nos lecteurs DVD ou nos anciennes imprimantes. Ça pourrait devenir un dossier récurrent : Ce mois-ci, doc TB sauve... un four à micro onde.


Je confirme, pour la rotation de langue. 
Le tableau comparatif cpu, ça permet d'avoir une idée rapide  de l'enfumage - ou pas - des "nouvelles" générations de cpu.
Surtout d'avoir une idée du gain réel de perfs. *en changeant de cpu/carte-mère*. Bah c'est juste douze millions de posts annuels sur Internet. Ou la question qu'on me pose le plus souvent.

Alors *dutilleul**, va boire ta tisane et retourne au lit.*

----------


## SuperLowl

En fait, le tableau comparatif est utile lorsqu'on regarde pour une upgrade par exemple. Voir le gain qu'on peut en attendre. C'est ce qui est fait pour les GPU par exemple. Reste à trouver une présentation pas trop lourde.

Sinon, question à la rédaction :
pourquoi indiquer des marques pour tous les composants conseillés SAUF pour les cartes graphiques ? On a le droit aux modèles génériques, mais aucune précision sur la marque ou la référence à privilégier. Une raison particulière à cela ?

----------


## jogon

> En fait, le tableau comparatif est utile lorsqu'on regarde pour une upgrade par exemple. Voir le gain qu'on peut en attendre. C'est ce qui est fait pour les GPU par exemple. Reste à trouver une présentation pas trop lourde.


Simple  : (Doc TB si tu nous lis...) suffirait de virer les cpu les plus anciens comme le Core 2 Quad Q6600. 
Et garder juste qqs procs assez récents (genre Athlon II X3 460 ou Core i3 2100).

Histoire de pouvoir "faire le lien" niveau perfs, avec les nouveautés.

---------- Post added at 14h50 ---------- Previous post was at 13h56 ----------

Aujourd’hui j'ai un peu plus de temps, je me permets un petit retour pour Qiou87 - message du 3 avril :




> Je comprends qu'AMD te tienne à coeur, et c'est tout à ton honneur. Mais ton truc là, j'ai du mal. J'ai monté quelques CPUs, verts comme bleus, et j'ai pas l'impression que le socket AM3 (ou les FM) soit franchement plus solide que le socket LGA. Les pins sont du côté de la carte-mère chez Intel, et du côté du CPU chez AMD. J'ai déjà tordu des pins chez AMD (que j'ai pu détordre à la pince à épiler sans dommage, heureusement) mais jamais eu de souci lors du montage d'un Intel. Loin de moi l'idée d'ériger quelques exemples en une règle universelle statistique, ce serait idiot, mais ma propre expérience m'incite à penser que des deux solutions aucune n'est particulièrement exempte de risque.


Oui, mais non. Niveau purement mécanique, les pins AMD, c'est 940 broches, rigides et à angle droit. Les sockets Intel, c'est 1150 broches avec un alliage spécial d'une souplesse relative. Puisqu'ils doivent faire contact.

Donc oui, tu peux facilement redresser des pins AMD, j'en ai jamais tordu en 15 ans mais bon.
*Sur Intel euh...c'est l'enfer*.  ::wacko::   Vu la finesse des contacts et leur densité, (1150 ). Loupe obligatoire, aiguille fine, café totalement prohibé ou maladie de Parkinson.
Et prier surtout. Ouais, prier. Parce que du coup (alliage), *ils cassent une fois sur deux*. 
Une carte-mère neuve Intel avec des pins déjà tordus à la livraison, ça énerve légèrement. * C'est pour ta pomme - garantie Intel outside - quand ça t'arrive :*  ::(: 

Googol => pins tordus Intel

http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Hardwar...t_917871_1.htm

http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum...e-materiel-net

http://www.materiel.net/carte-mere-s...d3v-84260.html

Et même, tiens :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/61...%A9cras%C3%A9s

Et puis un cpu Intel, ça s'upgrade parfois. Et là parfois, suuuurprise en retirant l'ancien. Donc oui, c'est un vrai problème, même si heureusement ça n'arrive pas à chaque fois.
Mais moi, je dois être un peu con. mais quand je vois n'importe quel produit avec un vice de conception/défaut potentiel pareil, je boycotte.

Un pin qui casse sur cpu AMD, j'ai jamais vu, mais admettons. C'est rapide à changer un cpu. 

Une carte-mère, c'est la demi-journée foutue à tout démonter et remonter. Et avec un peu de chance...modèle n'est plus commercialisé, hop, nouvelle carte-mère : BINGO, tous les drivers et l'O.S. à ré-installer...

----------


## jogon

Bon, retour aussi sur mon post adressé à Nirm, mais aussi indirectement à Doc TB (Doc TB si tu nous lis...)




> Tu confirmes donc ce que je dis pour l'A8 7600, il n'est pas dispo dans le commerce.
> Comme AMD n'envoie pas de matériel à CPC HW, le seul moyen de se le procurer est l'achat (ou le prêt par un VPC partenaire par exemple).
> Donc... je pense que cette fois tu as compris.
> Je ne dis pas que les tests ne sont pas faits ailleurs, j'explique pourquoi je ne suis pas surpris que la rédac' n'en ait pas fait.
> .../...
> Tu ne lis pas bien les explications je crois (sans méchanceté).
> .../...
> D'ailleurs dans le paragraphe sur l'OC:
> 
> ...


Bon ben, j'ai bien tout relu et c'est toi Nirm qui n'a pas compris. Dans le dernier CPC HW n°20, page 33, il est dit je cite "*la consommation reste proche de 100 W*" en parlant des derniers cpu Kaveri AMD. *Sans autre précision*. On peut donc supposer que c'est celle du processeur ou APU. Et pas de l'ensemble du PC à la prise 230 V.

Hé ben, c'est faux. 

Pour le plus puissant, l'A10-7800K, dont on parlait sur le test de HWFR :


On peut bien lire à la première ligne - colonne de droite en haut "*ATX12V*" : *74,4 watts*. Au cas où tu ne le saurais pas, *la prise ATX12V sur la carte-mère*, c'est cette fiche de 4 contacts (parfois 6) *qui alimente le processeur*.
Sur la colonne plus à gauche 220 V (W), *134 W, c'est la conso de l'ensemble de la plate-forme*. Du PC entier, pas seulement du cpu.
Les 74,4 watts, c'est avec le voltage standard du cpu ou apu (cpu core voltage dans le BIOS) de 1,352 volt.
En fait, ces 74 watts c'est plutôt *60 watts en conso courante pour le proc* :
http://www.hardware.fr/articles/913-...rclocking.html
*si on clique sur "ATX12V" sous la photo*.

*On est donc bien de 20 à 35 watts en dessous du TDP annoncé pour ce proc (95 W)*.

Donc, avant de me dire que je confonds conso et TDP, faudrait déjà parler de quelle conso, cpu ou ensemble.

Sinon, hier soir je suis tombé sur ce test très complet de l'A8-7600 :

http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1381-page1.html
où il est confirmé que le double TDP45/65 est bien présent et configurable dans le BIOS.
Et en page 5 :
http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1381-page5.html
C'est *44 watts (pour la plate-forme entière, hein, System Power Consumption) en lecture vidéo x264*.
Alors que le TDP annoncé pour cet APU est de 45/65 Watt. 

Bref, dire que les APU ou CPU d'AMD chauffent tous, ou consomment 100 W, c'est faire une généralité qui commence sérieusement à me gonfler.

Maintenant je suis un grand garçon, et si Doc TB veut poursuivre dans cette voie, grand bien lui fasse. Simplement, je ne renouvellerai pas mon abonnement. 

Y'a pas mort d'homme, je perdrai juste un peu plus de temps sur le Net. Mais finalement...Quand on m'explique que la rédac ne reçoit plus les sets de test d'AMD, et que bon, "faudrait" dans ce cas, horreur, acheter les cpu en question...
Euh, c'est pathétique, et surtout c'est en légère contradiction avec moult articles de CPC HW qui prennent la défense du pauvre consommateur ou dénoncent la collusion journaleux informatiques - fabricants.

----------


## keulz

> Alors *dutilleul**, va boire ta tisane et retourne au lit.*


Euh... Comment te dire...
T'es lourd.
Et très désagréable.

Et accessoirement, les benchs c'est bien, mais il faut garder un truc en tête, même si TB les fait mieux que ses confrères, on retrouve peu ou prou la même chose partout sur internet.
Alors que des dossiers sur les piles, les ampoules, les ondes, les e-cigarettes... Ben non, on n'en trouve nul part.

Faire des dossiers sur le bullshit marketing, les conflits d'intérêts chez les "journalistes" du jv ou l'idiophilie, c'est d'utilité publique.
Si je pouvais choisir, je choisirais un CPC hardware avec uniquement des dossiers comme ça et aucune de ces pages du début de mag avec les éternels benchs et autres grilles de tarifs.

----------


## jogon

Dernière précision pour les CPU AMD et ceux que ça intéresse, après j'arrête :

ça fait dix ans que les Procs AMD peuvent être sous-voltés de 0,2 à 0,25 volt environ, sans aucun effet sur leur stabilité. 
Et SANS toucher à la vitesse/fréquence du cpu.
J'ai un vieux PC de 2004 avec carte-mère ABIT NF7-S rev. 2.0 et Athlon XP Barton 2500+ dont le voltage d'origine est de 1,65 Volt.
Passé à 1,45 V dans le BIOS (SoftMenu III Setup). 
C'est parfaitement stable, cette machine tourne toujours et me permet de jouer à ma collec. de vieux jeux. Le Barton est froid au toucher, même pas tiède.
Les ingénieurs d'AMD prévoient très (trop ?) large sur le voltage d'origine des CPU.

J'ai fait la même manip sur des Athlon II X2 270 et X3 460. Idem, et ces 0,25 volts en moins, ça permet de gagner de 8 à 10 watts en conso et dissipation. 
Sur des jeux comme Crysis 2 ou Mafia 2, les procs sont froids ou à peine tièdes.
Et le PC est parfaitement silencieux (geForce 650 Ti ou 750 Ti, 65 watts). Machines très stables, j'insiste : les seuls plantages que j'ai eu, étaient dus à des drivers pourris de Realtek ou autres.

---------- Post added at 18h53 ---------- Previous post was at 18h34 ----------




> Euh... Comment te dire...
> T'es lourd.
> Et très désagréable.
> 
> Et accessoirement, les benchs c'est bien, mais il faut garder un truc en tête, même si TB les fait mieux que ses confrères, on retrouve peu ou prou la même chose partout sur internet.
> Alors que des dossiers sur les piles, les ampoules, les ondes, les e-cigarettes... Ben non, on n'en trouve nul part.


Pour l'électro-ménager, abonne-toi à la revue QueChoisir (c'est mon cas), pour les e-cigs, va voir sur des forums de e-cigarette, etc.

La différence avec CPC HW - t'as peut-être pas saisi la nuance - c'est qu'au départ, c'est censé faciliter la vie aux utilisateurs de matos informatique.

Sinon, pour ceux qui ont la chance d'avoir un jardinet, pourquoi pas un dossier tondeuses (électriques ? thermiques ?) ou de taille-haies. C'est aussi du matos, non ?
Tiens, ça m'intéresse : la plomberie, brasure forte du cuivre ou à l'étain ?

C'est vrai je suis désagréable, mais si les sujets s'élargissent à l'infini, ça ira vers le grand n'importe quoi. Aborder des dizaines de sujets très différents sur 100 pages ?

Bon courage, et bonjour la courbe des ventes et des abonnements.

---------- Post added at 19h19 ---------- Previous post was at 18h53 ----------

P.S. : sujets très différents = je voulais dire bien sûr, très différents de l'informatique.

Faut quand même réaliser que les mags informatiques, y'en a un sacré paquet qui ont disparu. Et pour les mêmes raisons. Y'a 3/4 ans, j'étais aussi lecteur occasionnel de PC Update et  Hardware magazine (groupe TechAge).
Ben j'ai arrêté : sujets très vastes sur les bandes dessinées, les derniers films sortis, etc. Du coup *beaucoup de bla-bla et de moins en moins d'infos utiles*.
Je note que, depuis, les mags en question "rétrécissent" en nombre de pages, et utilisent du papier qui se rapproche du papier-chiotte...Problèmes de trésorerie ?

----------


## SuperLowl

> Euh... Comment te dire...
> T'es lourd.


On a compris ton point de vue. Tout le monde ne le partage pas, mais tu as le droit de l'exprimer. Il a certainement été transmis au Doc (il ne vient jamais répondre directement, mais il a des espions un peu partout). Mais là, ça devient un monologue.

----------


## Markus

> On a compris ton point de vue. Tout le monde ne le partage pas, mais tu as le droit de l'exprimer. Il a certainement été transmis au Doc (il ne vient jamais répondre directement, mais il a des espions un peu partout). Mais là, ça devient un monologue.


+1. Je comprends ton point de vue et que tu veuilles le défendre mais je suis cette discussion pour voir les idées d'articles proposées pas pour suivre des échanges argumentés qui ne m'intéresse pas plus que ça.

----------


## jogon

> On a compris ton point de vue. Tout le monde ne le partage pas, mais tu as le droit de l'exprimer.


Salut SuperLowl. 

Mouais je me suis bien répandu. Bon, c'est la première fois en 5 ans que je remplis la boîte à idées. "On a compris ton point de vue ?" Pas tout le monde, apparemment. 

Putain je hais les forums. Dès que tu essaies de balancer un truc sérieux, y'a toujours un crétin ou un troll pour dire le contraire. Ou travestir ta pensée. C'est usant.

Bye !

----------


## olivarius

> Salut SuperLowl. 
> 
> Mouais je me suis bien répandu. Bon, c'est la première fois en 5 ans que je remplis la boîte à idées. "On a compris ton point de vue ?" Pas tout le monde, apparemment. 
> 
> Putain je hais les forums. Dès que tu essaies de balancer un truc sérieux, y'a toujours un crétin ou un troll pour dire le contraire. Ou travestir ta pensée. C'est usant.
> 
> Bye !


Le but de la boite à idée n'est pas d'avoir raison ou tord. Tu donnes ton point de vue et ton ressenti au sujet du mag et c'est parfait. C'est ce qu'il faut faire et c'est très bien de l'avoir fait  :;):

----------


## jogon

Merci olivarius.

---------- Post added at 12h57 ---------- Previous post was at 12h54 ----------

http://horyax.fr/et-si-amd-venait-a-disparaitre.html

----------


## Memory

> Alors que des dossiers sur les piles, les ampoules, les ondes, les e-cigarettes... Ben non, on n'en trouve nul part.
> Si je pouvais choisir, je choisirais un CPC hardware avec uniquement des dossiers comme ça et aucune de ces pages du début de mag avec les éternels benchs et autres grilles de tarifs.


Tout à fait d'accord ! Surtout, sur l'e-clopes, même sur les forums, il n'y pas ce genre de chose aussi "précis" et clair. Vive CPC ! 

Après chacun voit midi à sa porte ..

----------


## Nirm

> Au cas où tu ne le saurais pas


 Condescendant maintenant?Que se passe-t-il?
Restons sur le ton cordial du début, je préfère.





> Donc, avant de me dire que je confonds conso et TDP


Là, je crois que tu joue le rôle du 


> crétin ou un troll pour dire le contraire. Ou travestir ta pensée. C'est usant.








> Sinon, hier soir je suis tombé sur ce test très complet de l'A8-7600 :
> où il est confirmé que le double TDP45/65 est bien présent et configurable dans le BIOS.
> Alors que le TDP annoncé pour cet APU est de 45/65 Watt.


Le TDP annoncé est bien de 65W.
C'est en downclockant le CPU (de 17% comme je l'ai dit page précédente) qu'il tombe à 45W et c'est un choix possible dans le BIOS en effet.
Mais en quoi est-ce une nouveauté? Une avancé?
Baisse la fréquence, ton CPU consommera moins et chauffera moins.  ::lol::  Merci, mais du coup il en a moins dans le ventre.






> Quand on m'explique que la rédac ne reçoit plus les sets de test d'AMD, et que bon, "faudrait" dans ce cas, horreur, *acheter les cpu* en question...


 Là, tu fais preuve de mauvaise foi.
Je t'explique que le CPU dont tu parles n'est pas commercialiser, donc comment l'acheter?
Et si tu ne peux ni l'acheter ni te le faire prêter, comment tu le testes?
Ça y est, c'est clair ou pas?
C'est tout ce que je disais.

Je te propose de laisser à ce topic sa vocation première et d'arrêter là le HS.
Tu n'es pas content, tu l'as dit, tu as avancé des arguments pas tous fondés, on t'a répondu sur ces points.
Tu deviens provocateur et limite, et on digresse.
Si tu souhaites continuer, ouvre un thread sur la partie HW, ou contacte les intéressés par MP.
En tout cas, désolé si tu n'es pas le seul acheteur, ta voix compte autant qu'une autre.

----------


## jogon

Je vais faire bref. Relis bien mes premiers posts, ça disait entre autres : "pourquoi les versions 65 watts" ne sont jamais testées ?". Le X4 740 est sur le marché depuis des mois, et bien d'autres APU.

Au départ, j'ai été plutôt correct et mesuré. Je regrette le terme de "je-m'en-foutisme", mais j'ai assez clamé mon intérêt et mon amour pour le mag, non ?
Puis j'ai eu l'impression (?) que tu essayais de m'embrouiller avec tes histoires de conso et de TDP.  wikipedia => http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enveloppe_thermique

Quant à savoir exactement le pourquoi du comment de ce relatif mépris depuis 2 ans pour les cpu AMD, j'attends la réponse de Doc TB. Ou pas.

Maintenant, si pour la moindre "critique" ou avis, je dois me taper comment dire...des raisonnements ou une certaine mauvaise foi de la part de certains Tyranaus0r...Quiou qui me soutient que non, non, pins ou broches c'est aussi solide. C'est vrai que je pars au 1/4 de tour (j'avais pas vraiment envie de ramener ma fraise, mais j'ai un BTS informatique, j'ai fait de la maintenance. Et j'ai aussi une formation de technico-commercial).

Salut, Jurassic Park et bonne continuation.

----------


## vladobar

Bonjour a tous,

Je ne sais pas si je suis tout a fait sur le bon topic mais j'en profite que vous taillez le bout de gras sur le sujet.
J'ai réussi a trouver un A8 7600 a vendre ici. :B): 
La question c'est, est ce que le site est fiable ?

Merci.

----------


## jogon

> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Je ne sais pas si je suis tout a fait sur le bon topic mais j'en profite que vous taillez le bout de gras sur le sujet.
> J'ai réussi a trouver un A8 7600 a vendre ici.
> La question c'est, est ce que le site est fiable ?
> 
> Merci.


Vladobar, si tu peux évidemment, attends quelques mois. Règle en informatique = ne pas se précipiter. Prix en chute à-partir de 3 à 6 mois après début commercialisation.

---------- Post added at 17h32 ---------- Previous post was at 17h20 ----------




> Le TDP annoncé est bien de 65W.
> C'est en downclockant le CPU (de 17% comme je l'ai dit page précédente) qu'il tombe à 45W et c'est un choix possible dans le BIOS en effet.
> Mais en quoi est-ce une nouveauté? Une avancé?
> Baisse la fréquence, ton CPU consommera moins et chauffera moins.  Merci, mais du coup il en a moins dans le ventre.


Et alors ? Où est le problème pour un HTPC ou une machine de base ?

=>   http://horyax.fr/et-si-amd-venait-a-disparaitre.html

----------


## TiNitro

> Dernière précision pour les CPU AMD et ceux que ça intéresse, *après j'arrête* :


Bon, là ce serait bien d'arrêter parce que vous pourrissez tous les 2 ce sujet qui devient chiant à suivre. Passez en MP et réglez vos problèmes d'hormone entre vous.
Merci.

----------


## Frypolar

Le prochain qui relance la discussion sur la consommation prend une baffe. C’est le topic des suggestions, idées et éventuelles remarques concernant le magazine. Pas le topic de celui qui veut à tout prix avoir raison et qui pense qu’en postant le dernier il aura "gagné". Vous voulez en parler ? Très bien mais pas ici, créez un topic dans la section Hardware pour débattre et décider qui d’entre vous deux lit le plus mal un article d’hardware.fr (qu’on a parfaitement le droit de citer sans retenu d’ailleurs).

Et jogon je ne sais pas si t’es en train d’essayer de faire de la pub mais je te conseille d’arrêter de coller ton lien de partout surtout vu son intérêt proche du néant. Et même chose si tu veux en discuter il y a tout un forum pour ça.

----------


## keulz

> HS CPC Hardware : bien choisir son papier toilette.


 :Bave:

----------


## Sinequanone

Hello, je souhaitais réagir pour soutenir les propos de jogon sur le magazine et suite à l'édito du dernier CPCHW.
J'achète CPCHW depuis le premier numéro, j'étais même abonné pendant un temps.
Et moi aussi je trouve le contenu de moins en moins intéressant. On s'éloigne de ce qui me plaisait à l'origine dans le magazine, c'est à dire des tests pointus et fouillé sur le matos PC et ce qui l'entoure.
J'avais aussi beaucoup aimé les articles fouillés tels que ceux sur les ventilateurs, alimentations, piles/accus, ampoules... Sans oublier le formidable article sur les souris qui m'a enfin permis de comprendre pourquoi chacun avait des besoins différents.
Mais depuis quelques numéros, j'achète plus le magazine pour le soutenir que pour le lire. Je feuillète et n'y trouve pas grand-chose qui m'intéresse réellement. Je regarde vite fait ce qui a bougé dans les configs, les derniers tests de matos et puis... c'est à peu près tout. Parfois, un article ou deux m'intéresse, mais pas plus (historique des processeurs, ...).

Pour ma part, je désespère de voir paraître les sujets suivants :
- un vrai gros article sur les écrans et un gigantesque comparatif
- un article similaire à celui sur les souris mais pour les claviers
- organiser son coin PC (confort, ergonomie, luminosité, ...)

J'ai d'autres idées qui pourraient éventuellement intéresser :
- comparatif des différentes solutions logiciels d'audioconférence (TS, mumble, ventrilo, skype, ...) et le matériel adapté associé
- historique de l'évolution de DirectX et bataille contre les vaincus (OpenGL, ...)
- les offres en matière d'hébergement web pour les sites, les serveurs de jeu et les serveurs vocaux...

Y'a aussi quelque chose qui m'a toujours gêné dans les configurations proposées sur tous les sites : quelle est leur performance réelle une fois en jeu ?
Aussi, je me suis toujours demandé si le postulat de construction des configs ne devrait pas être : dans quelle résolution souhaitez-vous jouer ?
Et à partir de cette réflexion, proposer une configuration adaptée, tests de performance à l'appui.

Enfin voilà, ma pensée n'est pas structurée et je souhaitais surtout partager mon sentiment et mon opinion sur le magazine pour rebondir à l'édito du dernier CPCHW.
Maintenant, peut-être simplement que mon profil de lecteur ne fait plus partie de la cible principale du mag et je peux le comprendre !
Bon courage pour la construction du prochain numéro !

----------


## Nirm

Salut.



> - un article similaire à celui sur les souris mais pour les claviers
> - organiser son coin PC (confort, ergonomie, luminosité, ...)
> ...
> - comparatif des différentes solutions logiciels d'audioconférence (TS, mumble, ventrilo, skype, ...) et le matériel adapté associé
> 
> - les offres en matière d'hébergement web pour les sites, les serveurs de jeu et les serveurs vocaux...


J'appuie ces demandes là également.





> dans quelle résolution souhaitez-vous jouer ?


On parle de définition, même si l'erreur est faite par les constructeurs comme par Microsoft (on parle bien de Full High Definition par contre  ::wacko:: ).
Une résolution, c'est une densité de pixels, elle est donnée en ppi (ou ppp) et peut être différente pour une même définition (elle est fonction de la définition et de la diagonale).

Et tu as raison, une carte graphique calcule des points. 
Le nombre de points est donné par la définition (1680x1050, 2560x1440, etc...) donc sa charge de calcul sera fonction (en partie) de cette définition.

----------


## Qiou87

Des points intéressants, merci de tes idées Sinequanone. Le coup des configs taillées pour certaines résolutions c'est précisément pour ça que les "configs au foie gras" (voir section HW du forum) sont proposées par budget mais avec à chaque fois une définition cible (1080p, 1440p, etc.). C'est en effet le critère #1 avant de commencer à penser au budget qu'il va falloir y mettre (c'est pas parce qu'on peut dépenser 1500€ qu'il faut absolument le faire).

----------


## Frypolar

> Des points intéressants, merci de tes idées Sinequanone. Le coup des configs taillées pour certaines résolutions c'est précisément pour ça que les "configs au foie gras" (voir section HW du forum) sont proposées par budget mais avec à chaque fois une définition cible (1080p, 1440p, etc.). C'est en effet le critère #1 avant de commencer à penser au budget qu'il va falloir y mettre (c'est pas parce qu'on peut dépenser 1500€ qu'il faut absolument le faire).


J’ajouterai qu’à partir du moment où tu veux adapter ta config à un besoin quelconque il faut passer par le forum. Les 3 configurations proposées par le magazine ne peuvent pas être modulables, ce serait trop compliqué à gérer pour CPC et pour materiel.net. C’est vraiment là pour pas se prendre la tête. À la moindre question ou adaptation même minime il vaut mieux passer sur le forum.

----------


## Markus

> Pour ma part, je désespère de voir paraître les sujets suivants :
> - un vrai gros article sur les écrans et un gigantesque comparatif
> - un article similaire à celui sur les souris mais pour les claviers
> - organiser son coin PC (confort, ergonomie, luminosité, ...)
> 
> J'ai d'autres idées qui pourraient éventuellement intéresser :
> - comparatif des différentes solutions logiciels d'audioconférence (TS, mumble, ventrilo, skype, ...) et le matériel adapté associé
> - historique de l'évolution de DirectX et bataille contre les vaincus (OpenGL, ...)
> - les offres en matière d'hébergement web pour les sites, les serveurs de jeu et les serveurs vocaux...


+1 pour les idées d'article.

----------


## t4nk

> - comparatif des différentes solutions logiciels d'audioconférence (TS, mumble, ventrilo, skype, ...) et le matériel adapté associé


Et leur interopérabilité sur différentes plateformes, parce que sinon on aura droit à toutes les conneries testées 100% windows.

----------


## Hipparchia

> Et leur interopérabilité sur différentes plateformes, parce que sinon on aura droit à toutes les conneries testées 100% windows.


https://appear.in/ Via navigateur.

----------


## t4nk

Mouais, pour rester courtois on va dire que cette réponse est à coté de la plaque.

----------


## Memory

Oh, punaise t4ank est courtois ! 

 ::ninja:: 

---------------------------------

- un article similaire à celui sur les souris mais pour les claviers
- organiser son coin PC
- comparatif des différentes solutions logiciels d'audioconférence (TS, mumble, ventrilo, skype, ...) et le matériel adapté associé
- les offres en matière d'hébergement web pour les sites, les serveurs de jeu et les serveurs vocaux.

j’adhère pour toutes ces idées ; C'est vrai qu'un petit comparatif Ts/mble/vt serait pas mal !

Après perso, le dossier sur la e-clop' ma super intéressé sachant qu'il y a peu d'infos fiable sur le sujet. 
C'est vrai que ce genre de sujet et un petit peu délicat à mettre dans un CPC HW, ça frôle le HS ! +1 pour le courage de la redac' !!

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Ce n'est probablement pas pour tout-de-suite, mais la réalité virtuelle va demander beaucoup plus de puissance, à "graphismes égaux".
Comment allez-vous modifier la présentation des "configs de canard" pour en tenir compte, svp ?

----------


## Hipparchia

La config des riches restera la config des riches.



> Mouais, pour rester courtois on va dire que cette réponse est à coté de la plaque.


Ben c'est compatible avec un navigateur à jour, sans flash. Si tu utilises lynx c'est pas ma faute.
http://i.imgur.com/w413ZEJ.png

----------


## keulz

> Ce n'est probablement pas pour tout-de-suite, mais la réalité virtuelle va demander beaucoup plus de puissance, à "graphismes égaux".


 Si tu fais référence aux oculus rift et autres, c'est vraiment pas sûr que ça consomme plus. La résolution sur chaque oeil est bien plus faible que sur un écran HD et faire de la 3D ne double pas la puissance requise.



> Ben c'est compatible avec un navigateur à jour, sans flash. Si tu utilises lynx c'est pas ma faute.
> http://i.imgur.com/w413ZEJ.png


Je pense que tu es passé à côté du concept de "comparatif".

----------


## t4nk

Bon, je vais reprendre une phrase déjà dite ici : t'es à coté de la plaque mon cher Keulz. Le dernier dev kit d'occulus est en 2x960x1080, donc du 1920x1080 à calculer pour le GPU. Et vu l'arrivée des 2, 3 et 4k, la question est loin d'être conne. Pas utile, certes, mais pas conne.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> Bon, je vais reprendre une phrase déjà dite ici : t'es à coté de la plaque mon cher Keulz. Le dernier dev kit d'occulus est en 2 × 960 × 1080, donc du 1920 × 1080 à calculer pour le GPU. Et vu l'arrivée des 2, 3 et 4k, la question est loin d'être conne. Pas utile, certes, mais pas conne.


 Il y aura une fréquence de 90 Hz, (probablement en 2160 × 3840), pour la version commerciale, ce qui fait plus que 1920 × 1080 × 60 Hz.

----------


## TiNitro

oui ben arrêtez d'écrire le papier à la place du doc, vous démontrez juste qu'une clarification ne ferait pas de mal pour beaucoup ....

----------


## t4nk

> Bonjour. 
> 
>  Il y aura une fréquence de 90 Hz, (probablement en 2160 × 3840), pour la version commerciale, ce qui fait plus que 1920 × 1080 × 60 Hz.


Bah, c'est un peu ce qui j'ai dit, non ?

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Et un dossier sur les barres de son:
est ce que ça vaut le cout pour sonoriser la TV et/ou l'ordi (car il m'arrive de regarder des films sur mon 27" de bourgeois).
Qu'en est il des écouteurs a réduction de bruit (extérieur): est ce que ça marche ? est ce que ça vaut le cout pour jouer sur PC (et éviter d’entendre les voisins) ?

----------


## TiNitro

Déjà mentionné, mais une petite relance pour un dossier sur la sécurité: comparatif d'antivirus, antimalware, spyware etc... pare-feus: celui de Windows, celui intégré aux box, tiers etc...

Idée suite à un post sur le topic des utilitaires, un canard qui demande conseil sur les pare-feus...

----------


## bambibreizh

Hej !

Petit truc qui pourrait-être sympa, mais pas pour le magazine, un index des idées ici.
Les verts (pas Saint Etienne hein !) ont déjà exprimés avoir un gdoc avec le Doc pour le suivi des idées. Est-ce qu'il ne serait pas intéressant d'avoir un récapitulatif des idées ici en début de thread ?
Les posteurs d'idée pourront ainsi voir si l'idée a déjà été soumise.

Bonne journée  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

> Hej !
> 
> Petit truc qui pourrait-être sympa, mais pas pour le magazine, un index des idées ici.
> Les verts (pas Saint Etienne hein !) ont déjà exprimés avoir un gdoc avec le Doc pour le suivi des idées. Est-ce qu'il ne serait pas intéressant d'avoir un récapitulatif des idées ici en début de thread ?
> Les posteurs d'idée pourront ainsi voir si l'idée a déjà été soumise.
> 
> Bonne journée


Qu’une idée soit proposée plusieurs fois n’est pas si gênant que ça puisque ça permet de savoir si elle intéresse du monde. Et avoir un récapitulatif serait aussi utile pour la concurrence  ::siffle::  Quant à Saint-Étienne c’est une très belle ville il faut simplement aimer le gris, le centre ville vide, le climat à la con et ne rien faire le week-end et le soir.

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Et pourquoi pas le hors série " seconde main"; je m'explique: Les dossiers portent sur du matos neuf.
Cependant, je fais souvent (ok à 99,10%) de la seconde main. Je pense qu'il serait intéressant d'avoir un comparatif type "best of de l'occaz" avec du matos génération -1, voir génération -2 pour les canards moins fortuné.

----------


## SuperLowl

Ca peut être intéressant. Mais l'intérêt de l'occasion va vachement varier selon son prix. Un produit neuf, les tarifs sont plus ou moins les mêmes partout. Un matos d'occas', ça peut parfois varier du simple au double. Compliqué dans ce cas de proposer des modèles précis. L'occas se fait plus au cas par cas selon moi.

----------


## keulz

> Et avoir un récapitulatif serait aussi utile pour la concurrence


La concurrence ? Quelle concurrence ???

----------


## eiremanoffrance

> Ca peut être intéressant. Mais l'intérêt de l'occasion va vachement varier selon son prix. Un produit neuf, les tarifs sont plus ou moins les mêmes partout. Un matos d'occas', ça peut parfois varier du simple au double. Compliqué dans ce cas de proposer des modèles précis. L'occas se fait plus au cas par cas selon moi.


L'idée est plus dans la recommandation:
 1/2 ou 3 canards pour expliquer que c'est une bonne carte graphique qui poutre même pour une génération -1/-2 voir -3.
Après pour les tarifs, c'est a chacun de faire sa propre tambouille

----------


## Frypolar

Vu que la question de la date du prochain CPC ne devrait pas tarder, Ivan a déjà répondu :



> Canard PC N°297 (parution le 15 mai) et Canard PC Hardware n°21 (autour du 20 juin)

----------


## Okxyd

Ça serait cool d'avoir un dossier sur la nouvelle fonction "home-streaming" de Steam.

De ce que j'ai lu vite fait ça dépend essentiellement de la puissance du processeur qui envoie le flux et du débit du routeur (enfin si c'est le terme correct) mais quid de la qualité du décodeur ? Il y pas mal de différences de retours sur les forums entre Wifi (et leurs différentes normes et les dongles/puces utilisés), CPL ou Ethernet que ça soit au niveau de la latence ou de la qualité. 

Mais dans l'ensemble rien n'a été vraiment quantifié ou testé et je n'ai pas trouvé encore de guides d'optimisation ne serait ce qu'approximatif.

----------


## Sim's

Ça pourrait être intéressant un dossier sur les différents sites de streaming et ses diverses solutions pour diffuser le flux vidéo.

----------


## GrandFather

Parallèlement aux recommandations de moniteurs, ce serait intéressant d'avoir également des recommandations de TV HD dites « de salon » à partir du 32", adaptées au jeu par leur temps de réponse (ou d'autres paramètres que je ne devine pas). Le genre de télé qui pourrait être le compagnon de vie idéal d'une certaine box CPC, pour ne prendre qu'un exemple...  ::P:

----------


## bambibreizh

Hej !

Petite idée du jour : le piratage.  ::ninja:: 
 * Son histoire (ses grands noms, ses phases ou évolution avec son temps (piratage téléphonique, électronique, ...), ...)
 * Les formes d'hier à aujourd'hui (du hacker au "téléchargeur" de séries)
 * Ses activités actuelles (hackerspace et fablab, ...)
 * Ses groupes (anonymous, Telecomix, Freifunk, ...)
 * La légalité ou frontière de la légalité (quand réparer et/ou améliorer et/ou dériver un objet n'est pas dans le contrat d'achat) - GrandMaitreB avait fait un très petit encard sur le sujet de jeunes pirates se revendiquant d'anonymous et ce qu'entrainait le piratage "en bande organisée".

En dehors d'un dossier sur les techniques pour pirater les comptes caramail facebook et s'infiltrer dans les dossiers secrets de la CIA (bonjour Echelon ;p), un dossier plus original et plus légal  :;): 

Merci et bonne journée !

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> Hej !
> Petite idée du jour : le piratage.


Je devine les témoignages :
Éditeurs de vidéo, musique, jeux : "Oh la la ! Le piratage, c'est monstrueusement élevé !"
Internautes : "Pirater, moi ? Jamais !"
 :;):

----------


## bambibreizh

> Je devine les témoignages :
> Éditeurs de vidéo, musique, jeux : "Oh la la ! Le piratage, c'est monstrueusement élevé !"
> Internautes : "Pirater, moi ? Jamais !"


Il y a d'autre forme de piratage que la copie de jeux vidéos / séries / films / musique.
Le détournement d'objets, la recherche de faille de sécurité pour aider à sécuriser, ...  :;):

----------


## rotoclap

Mouais, pas sûr que le piratage passionne tant que ça. C'est traité à toutes les sauces par tout le monde, c'est pas super original. Je préfère lire un bon dossier qui m'aidera à pas acheter n'importe quoi que lire une énième fois l'histoire de Kevin Mitnick ou comment les mecs faisaient pour pas payer les communications téléphoniques grâce à un sifflet donné dans un paquet de céréales.

----------


## Narm

Une petite enquête sur les FAI et leurs failles seraient pas mal : 

- les entourloupes commerciales (le forfait quad play avec la 4G pour la mamie de 80 ans en laissant son vieux téléphone 2G) 
- les bridages techniques et commerciaux (par exemple les problèmes qu'ont rencontré certains avec Free et Youtube et/ou les jeux en ligne ; les commerciaux qui vous refourguent une offre à 8mb/s seulement alors que la ligne en supporte 20). 
- Les problèmes de SAV (qui vous assure que tout va bien quand la ligne se synchro à 2mb/s au lieu de 10 et qu'a force de venir, il y a 6 dominos à la suite sur l'arrivée de ligne !



Etc etc.

----------


## bambibreizh

Hello,

Petite idée de tests (peut-être pas de quoi faire un dossier), les bracelets connectés.
Est-ce vraiment fiable ? Qu'en penses les médecins (concurrence ou complément) ? Les évolutions déjà dans les cartons des fabricants ? Un petit comparatif des bracelets existant. Intérêt pour les sportifs / non sportifs ?

Danke very mucho !  :;):

----------


## rotoclap

Tu parles des bracelets qu'a sorti Nike par exemple ? Il me semble que sur LesNumeriques, ils en ont testés quelques-uns. En gros, t'as un score journalier à faire calculer par rapport à ton nombre de pas. Donc ça peut servir de "motivation" si tu vois que t'es pas loin de objectif, mais au final, c'est juste un podomètre que tu mets à un poignet.

----------


## Daedaal

Il me semble que Boulon avait déjà fait un article sur le "quantified self" dans CPC il y a quelques temps. Je regarderai si je retrouve.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Je pense même que c'était déjà dans un HW. Allez, au doigt mouillé, environ 1 an.
EDIT : en fait non, c'était dans le CPC normal, le 280 de l'an dernier http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/81...cubes-la-plage

----------


## Frypolar

Nope, CPC 280, page 90  :;):  Mais t’as bon pour la date.

----------


## bambibreizh

De ce que j'ai vu (UFC-Que choisir : Guide d'achat), les résultats de consommation calorique sont très aléatoire. Donc si ce calcul est aléatoire, est ce que celui de la fréquence cardiaque ou du sommeil ne serait pas de même ?

Va falloir que je sorte mon vélo pour aller squatter le CPC 280 et sa page 90 alors !

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Un dossier sur les robots domestiques, l'IA et la domotique : où en est-on ? Où en est la recherche ?

----------


## keulz

> Bonjour. 
> Un dossier sur les robots domestiques, l'IA et la domotique : où en est-on ? Où en est la recherche ?


Encore quelques soucis de design, mais ça avance.

----------


## Mastaba

Un dossier sur comment rendre silencieux des appareils exotiques comme des onduleurs, switchs et autre qui utilisent bien trop souvent des ventilos inutilement bruyants.
Autant au niveau refroidissement de cpu & cartes graphiques il y a une grosse offre autant sorti de ca c'est la galère de trouver de quoi faire taire ces trucs sans problèmes.

----------


## dutilleul

Bonjour, 

Dans l'enquête Fiabilité du CPC Hardware N°21, on peut lire : "...selon les techniciens, la principale cause de défaillance de la batterie vient du branchement continu du chargeur et pas de la limite des cycles charge / décharge."
Est-ce que CPC Hardware pourrait trancher une bonne fois pour toute cette question...parce qu'on lit un peu tout et son contraire...et pour finir, on ne sait toujours pas quel est le meilleur usage de bon père de famille.

En vous remerciant.

----------


## SuperLowl

Je plussoie le Monsieur du dessus. Je l'avais déjà demandé mais j'en profite pour en remettre une couche : un petit article (pas besoin d'un dossier) sur les batteries. Bons/mauvais usages, remplacement, caractéristiques importantes.

Un truc à la CPC HW en fait. Clair, simple à comprendre mais avec les informations fiables et complètes.

----------


## Markus

+1 avec cette question de batterie.

----------


## Teocali

+1 aussi.

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Je plussoie  ::):

----------


## velociraptor

Bonjour
Je dois avouer ne pas avoir lu les pages précédentes. Y a t-il eu un article sur la fermeture de gamespy ? Et des alternatives pour lancer les jeux sans gamespy ? (oui je sais c'est un sujet qui fâche...).

----------


## rotoclap

Je vois pas trop le rapport avec CPC Hardware. S'il doit y avoir un article, ça sera dans le CPC normal je pense.

----------


## velociraptor

Cela va de soit. Je me suis gouré de topic !
Et je ne sais pas si cela mérite un article, cela mériterait plutôt  une estocade.

----------


## t4nk

> Est-ce que CPC Hardware pourrait trancher une bonne fois pour toute cette question...


C'est une réponse que tu ne pourras pas avoir, bien tranchée et propre. Un paquet de paramètres assez sympathiques rentrent dans l'équation, et tout particulièrement l'étage de conversion/gestion de charge entre la brique abusivement appelée chargeur et la batterie elle-même. Cet étage n'étant en rien normalisé et conçu plus ou moins au cas par cas pour chaque appareil, la seule conclusion unique que tu puisses avoir serait du genre : "ça dépend...".

----------


## dutilleul

Ça dépend si je continue de payer mon abonnement ?  ::ninja:: 

Merci pour ta réponse en tout cas....elle servira de référence lorsqu'on me posera encore la question.

----------


## TiNitro

Suggestion d'étude: quelle configuration pour un triple screen, avec surtout une comparaison entre maxi-carte capable de supporter 3 écrans et 3 cartes chacun capable de gérer son écran...

----------


## bambibreizh

Hej !

Petite idée, un dossier sur les technologies automobiles pour rendre ces dernières autonomes (capteur de présence, guidage satellite, ...). Est-ce que les technos sont au point ? Quel degré de confiance avoir dans le bouzin ? Quel réglementation (de manière général, en cas d'accident, ...) (qui a dit GrandMaitre B. ? ;p) ?

Et en bonus, un encart pour faire le point sur Galiléo, le GPS/GLONASS européen. En quoi consiste le système ? Différences avec ses concurrents ? Les objets qui vont pouvoir s'en servir ? L'interopérabilité avec GPS et GLONASS ?

Merci.

----------


## Niko844

Cette proposition a déjà dû être faite et difficile à mettre en oeuvre mais ce serait cool d'avoir, en plus des sélections de hardware classiques en début de magazine, une sélection d'ordinateurs portables. Lorsque l'on se réfère aux dossiers qui avaient étés faits ces ordis ne sont bien souvent plus en stocks  ::|: 

Un petit dossier sur les systèmes d'exploitations et alternatives à Windows serait aussi bien sympa  ::P:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Un article sur les solutions multi GPU (SLI/Crossfire), pour savoir si ça vaut enfin le coup ou pas ?

---------- Post added at 16h57 ---------- Previous post was at 16h56 ----------




> Un petit dossier sur les systèmes d'exploitations et alternatives à Windows serait aussi bien sympa


Ben euh... A part Linusque...

----------


## Skanibal

Salut la CPC Hardware!

Est ce qu'on pourrait avoir un test des casques "gaming" (en gros les casques avec un micro, ils font chier les marketeux a foutre gaming partout). J'hésite toujours a acheter un casque sans fil (latence? Poids supportable après plusieurs heures?)

Si vous faites pas ce dossier, je n’achèterai pas votre magazine en kiosque, vu que je suis abonné, na!

----------


## SuperLowl

Salut.

Un numéro précédent était dédié au son et CPC y a testé pas mal de casques. M'étonnerait qu'ils recommencent l'opération un an après. Donc faut voir sur le shop si tu peux commander ce numéro.

Edit : c'est le numéro 18 mais il n'est plus dispo en stock.

----------


## Skanibal

> Salut.
> 
> Un numéro précédent était dédié au son et CPC y a testé pas mal de casques. M'étonnerait qu'ils recommencent l'opération un an après. Donc faut voir sur le shop si tu peux commander ce numéro.
> 
> Edit : c'est le numéro 18 mais il n'est plus dispo en stock.



Moult merci! Je l'ai! Je vais relire çà ce soir

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Top of the top, un comparatif sur les journaux de jeu vidéos et leur dépendance/indépendance avec la filière videoludique (editeurs/sponsor/...) avec un speciale dossier doritosgate (deja paru)

----------


## Qiou87

> Top of the top, un comparatif sur les journaux de jeu vidéos et leur dépendance/indépendance avec la filière videoludique (editeurs/sponsor/...) avec un speciale dossier doritosgate (deja paru)


Mouais, des journalistes enquêtant sur des journalistes et se plaçant comme chevaliers blancs contre la corruption et le copinage, c'est un peu malsain quand même. Je sais pas ce qui donnerait toute légitimité à CPC (à fortiori HW) de noter et mesurer l'indépendance de ses petits camarades ; il faut être un spectateur indépendant pour avoir la moindre crédibilité dans pareille entreprise. Si tu regardes par exemple le classement mondial de la corruption, il est réalisé par une ONG indépendante et pas par tel ou tel pays. C'est assez différent pour le Doc d'éventer certains "off" et de mettre en lumière certaines pratiques dans ses pages (qui s'apparentent à un édito) et de faire tout un dossier là-dessus.

----------


## zepom

Dans le comparatif des cartes graphique, il serait sympa d'avoir pour chaque carte les différents modèles équivalents suites aux renommages de puces (par exemple: amd hd6770 = ancienne 5770). Ça peut éviter d'acheter la génération précédente pour ceux qui veulent une carte de la génération actuelle et surtout ça permettrait d'acheter une carte moins cher en prenant la version old gen.

----------


## zehome

Moi ce qui m'intéresserait le plus c'est qu'ils jettent un oeil très technique/critique sur le matériel professionnel de l'informatique. Serveurs, alimentations serveurs redondantes, backplanes SAS, cartes LSI megaraid avec leur techno cachecade & co.

On peut aussi parler des mémoires ECC, ECC registered, des différents profils mémoire par exemple.

Il n'existe rien dans ce monde d'équivalent à ce que fais CPCHW pour le pc.

Ce type de matériel est toujours obscur et on achete et teste sans forcément avoir le même oeil que nos experts CPCHW de manière empirique.

Bref personellement, j'aimerais vraiment qu'ils mettent un oeil dans toute ces technologies "serveur" qui sont tout de même de très gros marchés pour les fabriquants.


En tout cas merci pour le magazine qu'on aime tous toujours autant  ::):

----------


## Niko844

Pourquoi pas un dossier spécial avec le top des gadgets PC "inutiles mais indispensables pour faire les kékés ?"  ::):

----------


## qu'esce que ten sais ?

Perso j'aimerai bien un dossier sur les plateformes de ventes de jeux :
Steam, origin, uplay, battlenet .. etc
Ce qu'elle apporte au joueur, pourquoi parfois c'est pénible de devoir installer ça :
ex : je veux m'acheter far cry 3 sur Steam, déjà il me faut un compte steam et installer la plateforme sur mon ordi puis dl le jeu et pour pouvoir jouer .. Uplay veut aussi s'installer lol
Ensuite on lance le jeu et il faut que les 2 plateformes soit lancer, bon c'est n'importe quoi !
Mais en même temps les promos Steam c'est de la folies et d'un autre coter quand on à trop de jeux on en finit pas un.
Enfin voila c'est une idée de dossier à moins que ça à déjà été fait.

----------


## Qiou87

C'est plus un dossier pour CPC normal, en fait, vu que ça concerne du software et les jeux vidéos exclusivement. Mais il me semble avoir déjà lu un truc comme ça de leur part ; tu remarqueras d'ailleurs que tous les jeux testés par CPC mentionnent le DRM obligatoire pour que tu saches à l'avance quel logiciel relou va se lancer en même temps que le jeu et t'espionner.

Râle pas trop sur FC3 (il est lançable directement depuis UPlay après tout): des jeux comme GTA IV requéraient à leur sortie Steam + GFWL + Rockstar Social Club. 3 DRMs pour un seul jeu, ça c'est du jenga!

----------


## Taï Lolo

Pour être tout à fait précis sur GTA IV, on évitait la surcouche Steam si on avait la version boîte.

----------


## jackft

Il aurait pas un léger retard le prochain CPC Hardware ?

----------


## Frypolar

TB a dit début octobre donc pas encore  ::P:

----------


## qu'esce que ten sais ?

Sinon une autre idée en passant
On sait tous que certains jeux arrivent sur le net alors que la date de sortie c'est 3 jours après (voir plus des fois)
Comment une boite de développement (et éditeur) gère un truc pareil !? (voir son travail déjà dispo sur le net, ça doit être atroce)
Pourquoi les drm mis en place pour contrer ce fléau ca ne fonctionnent pas et même ça pénalise l’usager.
Quel sont ces groupes de l'ombre qui crack à tout va et pourquoi font ‘il ça ?
Esce qu’un jeu pirater est une vente de perdue ?

----------


## jackft

> TB a dit début octobre donc pas encore


Retard dû entre autres à la sortie récente des nouvelles CG Nvidia ?  :;):

----------


## Yuccaman

> Sinon une autre idée en passant
> On sait tous que certains jeux arrivent sur le net alors que la date de sortie c'est 3 jours après (voir plus des fois)
> Comment une boite de développement (et éditeur) gère un truc pareil !? (voir son travail déjà dispo sur le net, ça doit être atroce)
> Pourquoi les drm mis en place pour contrer ce fléau ca ne fonctionnent pas et même ça pénalise l’usager.
> Quel sont ces groupes de l'ombre qui crack à tout va et pourquoi font ‘il ça ?
> Esce qu’un jeu pirater est une vente de perdue ?


Toujours rien à voir avec cpc hardware, ça a plutôt sa place dans cpc normal.

----------


## Frypolar

> Retard dû entre autres à la sortie récente des nouvelles CG Nvidia ?


Je ne sais pas, l’info vient de là : https://twitter.com/CPCHardware/stat...91321148981249  :;):

----------


## juninho

Ca serais bien de faire un topo sur les config's nécessaire pour la virtualisation et les différents outils qui vont avec.

----------


## bambibreizh

Hej !

Une petite idée pour le dossier sur l'électronique (dans le numéro d'octobre (pas rouge) si le Doc est vraiment un bon ;p), comment évaluer l'arduino nécessaire pour ses projets ? Comment savoir à l'avance si on va avoir besoin d'un UNO ou d'un Micro ?

Merci.

----------


## jackft

Je serais curieux de connaître le pourcentage de lecteurs intéressés par les articles sur l'électronique.
Ça devient quand même pointu et très très spécifique. 
A la base je n'achète pas du tout mon CPC Hardware pour ça, mais pour avoir des articles Hardware / Informatique, ou des sujets de fond mais lisibles par tous. (comme les sujets passionnants sur les ampoules, les piles, etc.)

C'est dommage pour moi, tous les 2 mois je zappe 6/8 pages directement  (alors que je lis plus ou moins tout le reste). Je dois pas être le seul.

----------


## Ares7

et pourquoi pas un petit comparatif sur les cartouches d'encre "non officiel"

ca pourrait être intéressant de voir si c'est mieux ou moins bien, coup à la page, les différentes méthodes (remplissage ou achat de cartouche noname)

on sait tous que les fabricants d'imprimante se gavent sur les cartouches, mais à quel point .....

----------


## jackft

Un comparatif TV, orienté PC / Gamers / Media Center ?

On sortirait peut-être trop du cadre du magazine ?

----------


## Qiou87

> Un comparatif TV, orienté PC / Gamers / Media Center ?
> 
> On sortirait peut-être trop du cadre du magazine ?


Vu le budget et la place nécessaires, ça me paraît extrêmement compliqué à mettre en place.

----------


## bambibreizh

> Je serais curieux de connaître le pourcentage de lecteurs intéressés par les articles sur l'électronique.
> Ça devient quand même pointu et très très spécifique.


A la suite du dossier sur l'initiation, il y avait eu une enquête pour savoir si le lectorat était intéressé pour avoir une suite, il s'avère qu'il y avait de la motivation pour avoir une suite.

----------


## Wingi

Hello, 

quelques idées en vrac : 

- Je me demandais s'il y avait de la place pour des machines autres que juste entrée de gamme / value / haut de gamme ?
Type la machine silencieuse, la media box full HD sous la tv, etc. 
Je sais qu'il y a déjà eu moult articles là dessus, mais finalement, sur les PC aussi, et comme chacun est capable de compiler lui-même les composants recommandés dans chaque catégorie (cpu, mobo, ram, etc) je propose de varier les plaisirs.

- Plus de dossiers sur les objets du quotidiens (j'ai adoré le sujet sur la consommation, les ampoules ... ce qui me permet de recommander CPC HW à une large partie de la population) mais c'est vrai que tout le côté électronique pointue ne me passionne pas. Ceci dit, si ça plait, je comprends que ça reste  :;):  Pour proposer d'autres sujets : les accus, la durée de vie/bonnes pratiques pour les batteries.

- Est-ce qu'il serait possible d'avoir des infos de type "ce nouveau proc vaut la peine d'upgrader si vous venez de tel proc" ? Souvent mes upgrades de CG (par exemple) ont été décevantes : les perfs étaient certes supérieures, mais le résultat n'était pas spectaculaires non plus (j'ai pas redécouvert mes jeux après un changement). Le plus gros effet wow que j'ai connu restera le passage du HD au SSD par exemple ... Bien plus que des CG annoncées avec +50% de perf.

Bref, un petit feedback, mais je vous aime !

----------


## SuperLowl

> Pour proposer d'autres sujets : les accus, la durée de vie/bonnes pratiques pour les batteries.


+1 (encore une fois)

C'est pas la première fois qu'on le demande, et j'ai bon espoir que le doc nous entende.  ::):

----------


## bambibreizh

> Je ne sais pas, l’info vient de là : https://twitter.com/CPCHardware/stat...91321148981249


Bon le retard a été imprimé on dirait, puisque j'ai pu commencer à le lire hier soir.
Les livraisons surprises c'est du plaisir !  ::):

----------


## rayman95

bonjour a tous
serait-il possible d'avoir un comparatif de routeurs simples (pas modem) et de faire un calcul des perfs du wifi en N et ac et savoir si le ac750,900,1500,1750...change quelque chose au schmilblick ou si c'est du pur bullshit marketing...
sur internet il y a tres peu de comparos solides sur les routeurs ac et surtout de savoir si l'investissement relativement lourd apporte quelque chose.
merci
en attendant je m'en vais acheter mon CPC du Hard... ::):

----------


## natijah

Tu penses quoi de ce site: http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/

----------


## Daedaal

J'aime assez ce site et je les trouve assez exhaustifs sur les tests effectivement.
Notamment parce qu'ils n'hésitent pas à démonter et détailler les composants du moindre switch qui passe dans leurs mains.

----------


## Anonyme866

Je réitère mon intérêt pour *un dossier software consacré aux suites antivirales*, avec dossier d'explication depuis les origines jusqu'aux besoins contemporains en matière d'hygiène virtuelle, dont les dernières éditions. Voire, pourquoi pas, le modèle économique de la chose (les divers niveaux d'offres) avec les différences entre gratuit et payant. La validité des tests et classements scandés dans les pubs. Et, enfin, une sélection en gratuit et payant selon les besoins et les aptitudes des utilisateurs, y compris les profanes (genre, la suite idéale pour les grands parents ou pour les enfants).

----------


## rayman95

> Tu penses quoi de ce site: http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/


ca a l'air pas mal mais j'aimerais que des "specialistes" que sont nos journaleux avec des tests fiables nous demontrent de l'interet du wifi ac par rapport au n et apres savoir s'il y a de grosses differences de perfs entre les differentes vitesses de ac
on a tous une box a ameliorer que ce soit en wifi ou en parametres de routage...

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Moi j'veux un dossier comparatif sur les sièges de bureau, afin de connaitre le meilleur rapport qualité/prix qui ferait le bonheur de mes petites fesses et de mon dos tout pété.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Moi j'veux un dossier comparatif sur les sièges de bureau, afin de connaitre le meilleur rapport qualité/prix qui ferait le bonheur de mes petites fesses et de mon dos tout pété.


Ca aussi depuis qu'on le demande...

----------


## Old_Bear

Le n° 21 nous a apporté un éclairage bienfaisant sur les pratiques marketing des dealer de PC portables.
Ce dossier "portables" mérite une suite! 
En effet qui dit pièges dit victimes déjà tombées dans les pièges en question ... forcément!
Les questions que je me pose sont du genre "est-ce que l'on peut jouer à des jeux récents avec un portable de la zone 400/600€ et lesquels?" , "peut-on jouer avec un portable équipé d'un processeur i5 "U" basse consommation?" ou bien encore "quelle limite d’échauffement peut supporter un pc portable pas Gamer si on joue dessus?".

Par ailleurs, la GTX 750 toute simple à moins de 100€ ayant fait l'objet d'une conduite d'évitement exemplaire dans le n°22, ce serait assez cool que le Canard la regarde d'un autre œil d'une part parce que ce pourrait-être une piste intéressante pour upgrader un PC de supermarché équipé d'origine d'une "infame" GT 610 d'autre part parce que cette carte efficace et relativement bon marché est -a mes yeux- un jalon significatif d'une évolution de Nvidia dans une zone jusqu'ici outrageusement dominé par les petites cartes ATI/AMD.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Si tu regardes le choix de la rédaction concernant les composants, en entrée de gamme c'est le choix alternatif  :;):

----------


## Narm

Petites suggestions en vrac : 

- Comparatif de performances entre Windows et Linux. Bin ouai vu que les configs n'intègrent pas le prix d'une licence Windows, peut être qu'elles tournent sous Linux  ::trollface:: 

- Hardware et Handicap. Comment utiliser des outils informatiques lorsqu'on possède des handicaps ? Quels sont les matériels et logiciels spécifiques existants ?

---------- Post added at 17h49 ---------- Previous post was at 17h39 ----------




> Ben euh... A part Linusque...


Haïku, ReactOS, PC-BSD, Solaris, AROS, eComStation (basé sur OS/2)... justement ça permettrait de voir lesquels sont utilisables et lesquels ne le sont pas  :;):

----------


## Hipparchia

Ah oui sur les handicaps, du côté logiciel jusqu'au hardware.

----------


## Old_Bear

... je reviens sur l'idée des "PC de supermarchés".
Ces config à prix relativement bas sont assez souvent équipés avec des processeurs pas trop minables, c'est plutôt le reste , de la carte soi-disant graphique à l'alim qui sous l'impact de "l'analyse de la valeur" est plutôt indigent. 
Que peut-on vraiment faire avec ? Peut-on jouer et à quoi ?
Est-il possible d'upgrader et éventuellement comment et à quel prix ?

Note : évidement, il y a le risque de "l'effet Heden", m'enfin, c'est vous qui voyez  :;):

----------


## SuperLowl

Le problème que je vois ici, c'est qu'il existe une tétrachiée de PC de supermarchés. Et tous ont des inconvénients différents (ou cumulent) : carte graphique minable, alimentation médiocre, disque dur trop lent, etc.

Du coup, je trouve ça difficile de faire une généralité tant les possibilités sont différentes et donc les recommandations différentes.

Mais DocTB et son équipe me feront peut-être mentir.

----------


## keulz

> Le problème que je vois ici, c'est qu'il existe une tétrachiée de PC de supermarchés.


Ben justement, pas un comparatif mais un article comme sur les compatible, un espèce d'éventail de la qualité qu'on peut trouver dans ces modèles ?

----------


## Old_Bear

... une autre idée qui me vient ... dans le prolongement du dossier "*Jouez fauché!*" , un article sur les fameux "60 FPS" qui sont le Saint-Graal de nombre de joueurs et la préoccupation ... relative ... d'un certain nombre d’éditeurs de jeux vidéo. 

Il y a d'ailleurs 2 notions :
- atteindre les fameux 60 FPS ... ce qui peut être cool   ::): 
- obtenir en jeu 60 FPS "constant"  ::huh:: 

Je sais que NoFrag avait publié un article plutôt pas mal fait il y a quelque temps, mais ma suggestion porte plutôt sur une expérience pratique ... sans le compteur de FPS affiché dans le coin !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## natijah

D'ailleurs un article est sorti ce mois-ci http://www.journaldugamer.com/2014/1...ps-resolution/

C'est d'actualité.

----------


## Old_Bear

@ natijah : +1 . En effet l'article est très intéressant. Ce qui me fait penser que le fameux Graal c'est "60 FPS constant en 1080p" ..., c'est pour ça que des tests en 'FPS cachés' seraient intéressants.

En plus, comme c'est un sujet bien polémique, c'est cool  :B):

----------


## Alfar

Bonjour, 

Mon fils me demande une voiture télécommandé pour Noel.

A mon époque, il y avait les Nikko qui étaient plutot bien !
Maintenant il y a 36 marques plus obscures les unes que les autres.

Un article sur les voitures télécommandées (- de 30€, entre 30 et 60€ et 60€+) me parait indispensable !

Certains modèle sont vendue avec chargeur et batterie, d'autres sans rien, autonomie souvent inconnue et portée de la télécommande dès fois à la limite de l'escroquerie ! (c'est le monde de toutes les horreurs !)

Bon, ça arrive un peu tard, noël c'est pour bientôt  ::'(:

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Mon fils me demande une voiture télécommandé pour Noel.
> 
> A mon époque, il y avait les Nikko qui étaient plutot bien !
> Maintenant il y a 36 marques plus obscures les unes que les autres.
> 
> Un article sur les voitures télécommandées (- de 30€, entre 30 et 60€ et 60€+) me parait indispensable !
> 
> ...


C'est un peu éloigné du postulat du magazine non ?  ::): 
Surtout que ça touche principalement un très très faible public, alors sur un magazine qui s'adresse déjà a une certaine "niche", faire un article sur les télécommandes RC me paraît compliqué...

----------


## Alfar

Je ne parle pas que des télécommandes, mais des voitures + télécommandes.

Le journal a déjà fait les e-ciguarettes (je ne fumes pas), les pistolets à eau, les ampoules et j'en passe.

Les voitures télécommandés c'est de l'électronique, avec des alim, des condos (de qualitay ?), des batteries (chinoiserie ou plutot de bonne facture), des télécommandes (on a eu des articles sur le WiFi).

ça regroupe donc plusieurs sujets déjà abordés \o/

Pour moi, c'est pas "hors sujet"

----------


## Qiou87

De toute façon y'a pas de bonne ou de mauvaise suggestion d'articles. Les suggestions qui sont reprises par d'autres canards et qui motivent le plus de monde sont celles qu'on remonte en priorité à la rédac' en disant "ça ça intéresse potentiellement vos lecteurs", et ils en tiennent compte (ou pas, la rédac restant maîtresse de ses choix de sujets  ::P: ).

Donc voilà, si les voitures télécommandées sont un sujet qui intéresse plusieurs canards, qu'ils le fassent savoir. Après tout un truc façon "comment bidouiller sa voiture RC à 30€ pour en faire un drone roulant contrôlé depuis son téléphone" ça peut être marrant.

Ceci étant dit, y'a toujours un certain décalage entre les suggestions d'articles et l'éventuelle sortie d'un mag contenant ledit article. C'est lié au fait que la rédac sait déjà, dans les grandes lignes, quels sujets/dossiers seront intégrés aux prochains numéros. A moins d'actu brûlante, un nouveau sujet suggéré par les canards peut donc mettre 1 ou 2 numéros avant d'être traité dans un article. Donc j'attendrai pas un tel article pour Noël - ce qui n'est de toute façon pas bien grave vu que les cadeaux de Noël suivent la règle du "oublié dans un tiroir/placard avant le 31 décembre".  ::):

----------


## Markus

Je ne vois pas comment Doc TB pourrait résister à l'idée de tester des voitures télécommandées en plein milieu de la rédaction un jour de bouclage.  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme866

> Donc voilà, si les voitures télécommandées sont un sujet qui intéresse plusieurs canards, qu'ils le fassent savoir.


J'avoue que l'idée est séduisante. Notamment la "révolution" que constituent les hélicoptères électriques. Longtemps, seuls les aéromodélistes aguerris avec un budget conséquent pouvait faire voler des hélicoptères, tous thermiques jusqu'au premier modèle électrique de Kyosho. Mais ça restait cher et complexe (multiples voies sur la télécommande). Là, avec pas grand chose, l'on obtient un résultat pas dégueulasse à un tarif soviétique. C'est assez ingénieux.

Et, éventuellement, une comparaison entre ce qu'on trouve dans l'hypermarché et dans la boutique spécialisée pourrait être intéressante. Surtout avec le regard critique de Doc TB.

----------


## SuperLowl

> Un article sur les voitures télécommandées (- de 30€, entre 30 et 60€ et 60€+) me parait *indispensable* !


Je n'irais pas jusque là.  ::ninja:: 

Personnellement ça ne m'intéresserait pas mais ça ne me choquerait pas de voir une ou deux pages dessus.



Et j'attends toujours l'article sur les batteries !  ::(:   ::ninja::

----------


## Alfar

Le "indispensable" était placé plus par ironie que par réel besoin :D

Il est vrai que comme dit plus haut, il y a aussi les hélicoptères ! (les bateaux, j'en parle pas trop, encore plus restreint que les hélicos)

----------


## SuperLowl

J'me doute.  :;): 


Sinon, pas une idée mais une question : pourquoi les cartes graphique sont les seuls composants où vous conseillez un GPU mais pas un modèle en particulier ? Tous ne sont pas équivalents, notamment en nuisance sonore.

----------


## keulz

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Mon fils me demande une voiture télécommandé pour Noel.
> 
> A mon époque, il y avait les Nikko qui étaient plutot bien !
> Maintenant il y a 36 marques plus obscures les unes que les autres.
> 
> Un article sur les voitures télécommandées (- de 30€, entre 30 et 60€ et 60€+) me parait indispensable !
> 
> ...


+1

----------


## qu'esce que ten sais ?

J'aimerai bien avoir des nouvelles de la CPC BOX.

----------


## Nirm

> J'aimerai bien avoir des nouvelles de la CPC BOX.


 twitter + CPC HW + CPC devraient déjà suffire.
Et puis tu as eu des vidéos/reportages récents sur les proto 2 et 3.  :;):

----------


## MathieuC

+1 pour le comparatif d'antivirus avec en prime un article sur la différence entre virus/malware/adware et sur la meilleure manière de s'en débarasser et de ne pas les attraper.

----------


## Yshuya

> Je réitère mon intérêt pour *un dossier software consacré aux suites antivirales*, avec dossier d'explication depuis les origines jusqu'aux besoins contemporains en matière d'hygiène virtuelle, dont les dernières éditions. Voire, pourquoi pas, le modèle économique de la chose (les divers niveaux d'offres) avec les différences entre gratuit et payant. La validité des tests et classements scandés dans les pubs. Et, enfin, une sélection en gratuit et payant selon les besoins et les aptitudes des utilisateurs, y compris les profanes (genre, la suite idéale pour les grands parents ou pour les enfants).


+1

----------


## Markus

Ça serait possible de rajouter une sélection de tablette ? Une tablette d'entrée de gamme, une de milieu de gamme et une juste histoire de claquer son argent.

----------


## Niko844

Si vous remettez le nez dans les consoles, un petit dossier sur le moyens de ressuciter ses consoles ?

Par exemple pour le cas de la toute première xbox, parler des alternatives pour pouvoir jouer sur internet (xlink kai et consors), ou bien encore comment les réparer (on tombe sur le même problèmes hardwares).

----------


## Old_Bear

Ce qui pourrait être assez cool serait un dossier au sujet du calcul de la consommation d'un PC.
Bien sûr ce serait bien aussi d'avoir une mise à jour du "CPC Advanced PSU Calculator", mais il existe de façon assez irrégulière un certain nombre de calculateurs à jour ... qui donnent souvent des valeurs différentes.
Bien sûr, on peut faire la moyenne ... mais ce serait mieux d'avoir une explication sur la façon dont ça doit se calculer

----------


## Nirm

Le PSUcalculator le plus à jour, le plus complet et le plus fiable est Extreme Outervision de loin, je pense.
Pas issu d'un constructeur de CG et/ou de CPU.
Mais il faut aussi savoir quel intérêt cela a de savoir ça en détail (le "en détail" est important).
En mono-GPU, une alim de qualité de 450W suffit, 500, 550W pour avoir de la marge (OC par exemple).
Pour savoir ce que consomme exactement ta machine, le mieux reste de mesurer à la prise en fonction de la charge (sur le "bureau" Windows, en jeux, etc...) non?

Et puis le thread des alim est aussi là pour ça.  :;):

----------


## SuperLowl

Puis faire "un dossier" là-dessus me parait énorme. Un article à la limite, avec une méthode simple d'estimation un poil grossière pour choisir la puissance de son alimentation.

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Vu sur le twitter du doc TB: son tournevis Facom fait en carton pate, et pourquoi pas un dossier sur la mallette du petit geek monteur/démonteur/dépanneur de config: quelle matos, quelle marque, quelle astuce ?

----------


## bambibreizh

> Vu sur le twitter du doc TB: son tournevis Facom fait en carton pate, et pourquoi pas un dossier sur la mallette du petit geek monteur/démonteur/dépanneur de config: quelle matos, quelle marque, quelle astuce ?


Faudrait relire le CPC HW hors série 1 (monter son PC) et 2 (dépaner son PC) pour être sûr mais je pense qu'il doit déjà y avoir un petit set d'outil indispensable.

----------


## Anonyme866

Je me demande si Doc TB ne pourrait pas "compiler" l'essence de ce genre de hors-séries avec mes articles compatibles pour faire un guide d'usage général du PC de A à Z, hardware et software. Logique de choix des composants, montage, installation, entretient, évolution, hygiène numérique, astuce de grand père... Mais sans faire dans la citation de composants précis, ou le moins possible, pour éviter qu'il ne se périme mais, au contraire, soit un ouvrage relativement durable, pertinent dans le temps. Quitte à sortir du cadre du HS lambda pour tendre vers le livre, ou à tout le moins l'hybride avec la revue à couverture cartonnée/plastifiée/épaisse.

----------


## Old_Bear

Perso, je préfère la formule actuelle qui est vivante , évolutive et qui colle plutôt plus que moins au quotidien de l'utilisateur intensif de PC.
Le risque avec la tentation du "livre", c'est que ça ne peux pas s'adapter vite à des changements qui sont parfois brutaux ... suppose que par exemple en 2015, Intel décide que tout ses CPU seront désormais livrés soudés sur carte mère qu’est ce que tu fais des piles de bouquins reliés en peau de zizi qui expliquent comment compter les pins et éventuellement les redresser à la pince brucelles.

----------


## ERISS

Une suite au dossier "jouer pas cher": "loger pas cher en studio/T1: jouer (et autres) dans une seule pièce sans déranger le pote/conjoint":
. Insonorisation du pc, casques
. restreindre la lumière émise (dont réverbération sur les murs), car la nuit ce qui réveille l'autre c'est la lumière, pas le son (si pas trop fort il y a tolérance par habitude), par panneaux noirs à placer derrière soi?
. éviter les logiciels bruyants, comme StarForce qui fait tourner les (vieux) lecteurs (défectueux) pour rien
. ...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pour l'insonorisation du pc y'avait pas déjà eu un dossier ? Ca me dit quelque chose...
Après tu ne feras pas de miracles, un pc même insonorisé ça fera toujours du bruit dans une pièce.
Et pour éviter le bruit d'un lecteur optique, le démat' t'aideras  ::ninja:: 
(ok pour la fin c'était facile)

----------


## Qiou87

La politique de CPC HW, si je ne m'abuse, étant plutôt de choisir dès le départ des composants peu bruyants ET de suffisamment les refroidir, plutôt que d'essayer à tout prix de calfeutrer un brouhaha trop important à la base.

Pour la lumière, l'Oculus sera une solution. Mais bon, faudra un sac à vomi anti-odeurs pour compenser.  ::ninja::

----------


## Numeror

Quelques thèmes m'intéresseraient tout particulièrement :

- *Green IT* : greenwashing ou véritable intérêt ? Comment monter un PC, NAS ou serveur perso le plus efficace énergétiquement ? J'ai vu que des cartes mère "eco" allaient sortir avec un tas de features de mise en veille, basse conso, etc... Mais l'économie et l'impact sont-ils réels ? Quels sont les composants qui feraient économiser le plus de Watts ? Quels sont ceux ayant la meilleure perf/watt ? Comment monter une machine (NAS/serveur) allumée H24 sans trouer son budget EDF ? Y a-t-il des bonnes habitudes à prendre pour réduire sa conso informatique ?

- *Virtualisation et jeu vidéo* : j'ai tenté un topic qui a sombré dans l'oubli et l'indifférence et je ne me suis pas encore lancé dans l'aventure. Mais entre toutes ces Steambox, ce Nvidia GameStream (avec Shield), les NAS qui commencent à proposer de la virtualisation, qu'en est-il pour un usage domestique ? Est-ce intéressant de monter une machine de stream de jeux ? Etc ...

Merci  ::):

----------


## wonder-wombat

> Quels sont ceux ayant la meilleure perf/watt ?


Ça y est déjà à chaque numéro (pour processeur et CG mais ce sont les composants les plus consommateurs, de loin)

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Pour l'insonorisation du pc y'avait pas déjà eu un dossier ? Ca me dit quelque chose...
> Après tu ne feras pas de miracles, un pc même insonorisé ça fera toujours du bruit dans une pièce.
> Et pour éviter le bruit d'un lecteur optique, le démat' t'aideras 
> (ok pour la fin c'était facile)


Oui, par ackboo : conclusion, mets ton pc dans une autre pièce  ::):

----------


## GrandFather

Après "Jouez fauché", on pourrait avoir "Jouez plein aux as" ? Après l'économie d'effets, la débauche bourgeoise de SSAO, HBAO, HBAO+ et autres OBAO ? Enfin, plus sérieusement, avoir un dossier complet sur les techniques et procédés de rendus et de FX pour mieux comprendre la section "Options vidéo" de nos jeux, celle que les joueurs console du monde entier nous envient ?

----------


## keulz

Et pourquoi pas un dossier sur les jeux et autres trucs "d'éveil" orientés tout-petits ? Genre qu'est-ce qui existe, qu'est-ce que ça vaut ? Qu'en pensent les pédiatres ?

Parce qu'il existe de plus en plus de tablettes et autres, je pense que pas mal de parents doivent se demander si c'est vraiment bien.

----------


## Markus

Il y avait eu un comparatif de tablette 《junior》il y a un an. Je n'ai plus le numéro en tête.

EDIT : Par contre, j'avais soumis l'idée il y a quelques pages de mettre une sélection de tablette comme pour les composants : entrée, milieu et haut de gamme.

----------


## bambibreizh

Hej !

Un petit article sur les retombées du (très) haut de gamme vers le marché "standard".
Combien de temps une évolution technologique majeure fini par arriver dans nos assiettes ? Les démonstrations de grosse kékètte (OC de CPU/GPU; alim de plus de 1000W; ...) permettent telles une amélioration à terme des milieux de gamme ?

Merci.

----------


## Gwargl

> Ça serait possible de rajouter une sélection de tablette ? Une tablette d'entrée de gamme, une de milieu de gamme et une juste histoire de claquer son argent.


+1 Le 13ème mois approche  :Cigare:  !

----------


## Nirm

> Et pourquoi pas un dossier sur les jeux et autres trucs "d'éveil" orientés tout-petits ? Genre qu'est-ce qui existe, qu'est-ce que ça vaut ? Qu'en pensent les pédiatres ?


C'est quoi les "tout-petits"?
Non parce qu'avant 6 ans, je crois que les pédiatres sont clairs...
Et pour "l'éveil" on fait mieux qu'un bout de LCD qu'il faut toucher avec les doigts....

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Un petit dossier sur comment jouer dans son salon, avec les différentes possibilités :

Faire un gros PC de gamer, caché dans un meuble
Faire un bon PC de gamer waf compliant (genre Fractal node 304)
et le combo NUC + Streaming (Steam ou Nvidia)

Avec ensuite, les possibilités pour customiser son Windows, afin de booter direct sur Steam, contrôler windows au pad xbox360, sans montrer le bureau Windows ni le BIOS, les intéractions avec XBMC, l'ajout d'émulateurs, les accessoires (manette sans fil, mini clavier, télécommande universelle, applicaition mobile du type gmote,...)

Et en sus, un petit top des jeux multijoueurs à faire sur son canapé, lorsqu'on reçoit du monde (liste qu'on trouve un peu partout, mais une petit update ne fait jamais de mal)

Bref, un joli dossier pour montrer que la génération actuelle de consoles est une escroquerie sans nom  :;):

----------


## Markus

> Avec ensuite, les possibilités pour customiser son Windows, afin de booter direct sur Steam, contrôler windows au pad xbox360, sans montrer le bureau Windows ni le BIOS, les intéractions avec XBMC, l'ajout d'émulateurs, les accessoires (manette sans fil, mini clavier, télécommande universelle, applicaition mobile du type gmote,...)


En fait tu veux les plans et les spécifications de le CPC Box.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tien 12

Alors, je reconnais d'entrée mes torts, dans le cas ou ce qui suit aurait déjà été suggéré: je n'ai pas lu les 30 pages précédentes, et celle-ci en diagonale. Bref.

En relisant quelques CPC HW dans le lieu qui convient, je me suis souvenu d'une remarque que je m'étais déjà faite. A chaque fois que je veux comparer une CG (ou autre) pour une upgrade, la CG actuelle n'est plus dans le tableau comparatif.

Il existe surement sur le net un site qui regroupe tous les modèles et permet de les comparer, mais je trouve dommage de limiter autant dans ma bible trimestrielle.
J'imagine bien que cela imposerait des tableaux immenses, mais si je prend l'exemple du dernier sorti, on remonte qu'à la GTX 660 (la 650 dans le graphique).

Pour exemple, je ne peux donc pas comparer mon actuelle 570 à ma future 970, ni voir le gain pour ma femme qui va passer d'une 460 à la 570 pré-cité.

Ça pourrait également concerner les processeurs:
Que vaut l'i5 760 par rapport à son équivalent actuel, l'i5 460K (pour rester dans de l'OC possible). Le gain est-il significatif au delà de la différence de fréquence ?

Bref, un grand comparatif des composants actuels avec les générations précédentes. Je ne sais pas quelle est la fréquence moyenne de renouvellement des composant PC, mais un tableau récapitulatif au delà de cette période serait intéressant (sachant qu'un processeur se change moins souvent qu'une CG).

Voilà ma proposition.

----------


## SuperLowl

Et pendant ce temps-là, je n'ai toujours pas mon article sur les bons usages à adopter pour prendre soin de sa batterie (téléphone, ordinateur portable, etc.), ni ce qu'il faut regarder pour choisir une batterie. M'obligez pas à monter à Paris pour vous montrer de quel bois j'me chauffe hein !  ::ninja:: 

Et une explication sur l'absence de modèle recommandé pour les cartes-graphique (marque et modèle) alors que c'est présent sur tous les autres composants.

Ouais je me répète. Mais je n'ai pas envie de travailler ce matin.  ::ninja::

----------


## Euklif

Je relance pour un dossier sur 
- ce que l'on peut obtenir avec la miniaturisation à portée de nos bourses (alim pico & co).
- le matos pour upscaler nos vieilles daubes (consoles, lecteur dvd/vhs,blablabla).
- les avantages et inconvénients départageant le port du slip ou du caleçon. Ou du slip sur le caleçon.

----------


## Nirm

> En relisant quelques CPC HW dans le lieu qui convient, je me suis souvenu d'une remarque que je m'étais déjà faite. A chaque fois que je veux comparer une CG (ou autre) pour une upgrade, la CG actuelle n'est plus dans le tableau comparatif.


http://www.choixpc.com/recapcg2.gif

----------


## Tien 12

Oui, j'avais déjà vu ce tableau il y a longtemps. Je ne savais pas qu'il était à jour.

Mais ça ne retire rien de ma demande. Notamment concernant le tableau comparatif des caractéristiques.

----------


## Mastaba

> Je relance pour un dossier sur 
> - ce que l'on peut obtenir avec la miniaturisation à portée de nos bourses (alim pico & co).
> - *le matos pour upscaler nos vieilles daubes (consoles, lecteur dvd/vhs,blablabla).
> *- les avantages et inconvénients départageant le port du slip ou du caleçon. Ou du slip sur le caleçon.

----------


## Nirm

> Mais ça ne retire rien de ma demande. Notamment concernant le tableau comparatif des caractéristiques.


 Comparer les fréquences, la quantité de VRAM ou d'unités de calcul n'est pas forcément pertinent.
L'architecture étant différente entre les gammes et les 2 gros "constructeurs" de GPU, cela ne t'avancera à rien.
Là, il n'y a qu'une chose, les tests dans les magazines et sur les sites.
Même jeu, même définition, mêmes options activées.

De plus, pour une même gamme, c'est le genre de chose qui prend 2 min à faire sur le site AMD ou Nvidia qui proposent tous les 2 de comparer deux (ou plus) cartes.

----------


## Qiou87

> Alors, je reconnais d'entrée mes torts, dans le cas ou ce qui suit aurait déjà été suggéré: je n'ai pas lu les 30 pages précédentes, et celle-ci en diagonale. Bref.
> 
> En relisant quelques CPC HW dans le lieu qui convient, je me suis souvenu d'une remarque que je m'étais déjà faite. A chaque fois que je veux comparer une CG (ou autre) pour une upgrade, la CG actuelle n'est plus dans le tableau comparatif.
> 
> Il existe surement sur le net un site qui regroupe tous les modèles et permet de les comparer, mais je trouve dommage de limiter autant dans ma bible trimestrielle.
> J'imagine bien que cela imposerait des tableaux immenses, mais si je prend l'exemple du dernier sorti, on remonte qu'à la GTX 660 (la 650 dans le graphique).
> 
> Pour exemple, je ne peux donc pas comparer mon actuelle 570 à ma future 970, ni voir le gain pour ma femme qui va passer d'une 460 à la 570 pré-cité.
> 
> ...


Le problème c'est que pour comparer, il te faut tester sur le même panel de jeux. Tu as deux choix:
- avoir un panel fixe: pratique, tes vieux tests de GPUs sont encore valides - encore que, des MAJ de drivers peuvent les rendre plus rapide que juste après leur sortie. Le problème est que les nouveautés ne sont pas dans ton panel et que celui-ci devient rapidement obsolète.
- avoir un panel qui évolue: c'est bien mieux pour être représentatif - ce qui intéresse le chaland ce sont les perfs de ce nouveau GPU dans le tout dernier Battlefield, COD ou AC, pas dans l'édition d'il y a 3 ans - mais pour conserver les vieilles références à titre de comparaison tu es obligé de les retester à chaque mise à jour du panel. C'est beaucoup de boulot que de tester un GPU sur un panel de 5-10 jeux à chaque fois.

----------


## Tien 12

Je veux bien croire que c'est beaucoup de boulot. Mais les nouvelles CG ne sortent pas tous les mois et les jeux pouvant servir de benchs peuvent évoluer doucement en en intégrant 1-2 par an et en enlevant autant dans les anciens.

La mise en place de cette base prendrait beaucoup de temps, mais la mise à jour beaucoup moins, le tests a rajouter consistant à bencher les nouvelles CG et les nouveaux jeux.

Bon, je ne suis que simple lecteur et n'imagine donc pas tout ceci dans sa globalité.

----------


## Dandu

En fait, y a un truc que tu prends pas en compte : les pilotes.

Y a deux soucis liés, le premier c'est que les cartes récentes tournent évidemment pas avec les anciens pilotes. Le second, c'est que les mises à jour de pilotes amènent parfois de (gros) gains, genre +20% sur un jeu précis, s'il a du succès. Le genre de jeux qu'on met dans un panel, précisément parce qu'il a du succès.

Ca implique donc que soit t'as des différences importantes dues aux pilotes si tu retestes pas les vieilles cartes, soit tu dois retester toutes les cartes avec un pilote.

----------


## Tien 12

C'est pas faux concernant les pilotes. Concernant Nvidia, les derniers pilotes intègres les CG depuis les GTX 450.
De cette génération à aujourd'hui, ça laisse un panel relativement large.

C'est combien le renouvellement de matériel ? Pour les CG, je dirais 2-3 génération, en moyenne, et pour les CPU 3-4 ans voire plus ? Je n'ai aucune base pour étayer ces chiffres, c'est juste un avis subjectif.

----------


## SuperLowl

> C'est pas faux concernant les pilotes. Concernant Nvidia, les derniers pilotes intègres les CG depuis les GTX 450.


Ce qui implique de retester à chaque fois les vieilles CG avec les derniers pilotes à jour. Enorme travail.

----------


## Tien 12

Bon, je sais pas, j'essaye de proposer quelque chose qui pourrait être pratique à tout le monde au moment du changement de matos.

Évidemment que cela demanderais beaucoup de travail. Je n'ai jamais dit le contraire. Maintenant, si cela suffit à la majorité, c'est très bien.

Désolé du dérangement.  ::|:

----------


## SuperLowl

Non mais le prends pas comme ça.
L'idée est bonne en théorie. Mais ce que tous les posts qui suivent essayent de te montrer, c'est qu'en pratique c'est beaucoup de travail. Or, la rédac' de CPC HW essaye de faire les choses bien (donc sans bâcler les tests) mais avec des moyens qui restent malgré tout assez limités.

----------


## lecroiseur

Bonjour, je trouverai très intéressant que CPC Hardware se penche sur la question de la fameuse (fumeuse ?) musique haute définition, à savoir les différents formats de fichiers musicaux (FLAC, Mp3 et autres), l'utilité ou l'inutilité d'avoir recours un bitrate élevé (128, 192 , 320 , sans compression..) et plus largement sur tout ce qui touche à la musique numérisée ! Je sais que c'est un serpent de mer sur les forums internet, un dossier de votre part pourrait clore le débat définitivement  ::):

----------


## Nono

Idée très intéressante, et qui viendrait compléter admirablement le dossier sur les câbles audio à trois millions de brouzoufs (et que j'ai pas lu donc je ne sais même pas de quoi je parle).

---------- Post added at 14h11 ---------- Previous post was at 14h05 ----------




> C'est combien le renouvellement de matériel ? Pour les CG, je dirais 2-3 génération, en moyenne, et pour les CPU 3-4 ans voire plus ? Je n'ai aucune base pour étayer ces chiffres, c'est juste un avis subjectif.


D'après le site d'AMD, j'en suis à 4 générations avec ma "petite" Radeon 5850, et pourtant mes gros jeux de 2013 passent toujours très très bien (Metro Last Light, Bioshock Infinite).

----------


## keulz

> Bonjour, je trouverai très intéressant que CPC Hardware se penche sur la question de la fameuse (fumeuse ?) musique haute définition, à savoir les différents formats de fichiers musicaux (FLAC, Mp3 et autres), l'utilité ou l'inutilité d'avoir recours un bitrate élevé (128, 192 , 320 , sans compression..) et plus largement sur tout ce qui touche à la musique numérisée !


 Très bonne idée !!!



> Je sais que c'est un serpent de mer sur les forums internet, un dossier de votre part pourrait clore le débat définitivement


 Par contre, désolé, mais ça ne va rien clore du tout... Ces gens (les idiophiles), sont imperméables à tout raisonnement scientifique, en particulier s'ils sont basés sur des faits.

----------


## madoxav

> Bonjour, je trouverai très intéressant que CPC Hardware se penche sur la question de la fameuse (fumeuse ?) musique haute définition, à savoir les différents formats de fichiers musicaux (FLAC, Mp3 et autres), l'utilité ou l'inutilité d'avoir recours un bitrate élevé (128, 192 , 320 , sans compression..) et plus largement sur tout ce qui touche à la musique numérisée ! Je sais que c'est un serpent de mer sur les forums internet, un dossier de votre part pourrait clore le débat définitivement


Bonne idée.

----------


## znokiss

Salut Doc. 

Deux posts sur le topic du DaFuck du jour méritent, je crois, d'être postés ici : 



> DFDJ: Je lis tranquillement le dernier CPC Hardware, en particulier l'article sur les donnés que CPC à réussi à récupérer par divers moyen.
> Au fur et a mesure de la lecture du 1er article, sur Aurélie B., je me rends compte de beaucoup de coïncidences avec la meilleure amie de ma femme.
> Je montre l'article à ma femme et sa 1ere réaction est "mais c'est une photo que j'ai prise à mon anniversaire!!!", gros da fuck pour elle aussi.





> Soit c'est une vanne que je ne comprends pas, soit je me suis mal exprimé.
> L'article traite de la sécurité des données privées.
> Pour ça ils ont acheté un DD d'occasion sur Ebay et ils l'ont traité avec un soft de récupération de données
> Et ce disque dur est celui que la copine de ma femme à fait changer suite à un crash de son portable.
> Comment il s'est retrouvé sur Ebay est la question.

----------


## Anonyme866

Si c'est vrai, ça a dû être un grand moment.

Comme quoi, j'ai bien fait de briser les plateaux avant de jeter mes DD usagés.  :Cigare: 







> Bonjour, je trouverai très intéressant que CPC Hardware se penche sur la question de la fameuse (fumeuse ?) musique haute définition, à savoir les différents formats de fichiers musicaux (FLAC, Mp3 et autres), l'utilité ou l'inutilité d'avoir recours un bitrate élevé (128, 192 , 320 , sans compression..) et plus largement sur tout ce qui touche à la musique numérisée !


Ça m'intéresse grandement.

Si le dossier est fait, et bien fait (pas de gros doute là dessus), je me ferai un plaisir de l'offrir à quelques connaissances.  :^_^:

----------


## Crackhead Funky

> Si c'est vrai, ça a dû être un grand moment.


Tu pense vraiment que je m'amuserais à inventer un truc pareil et à venir le raconter sur les forums CPC?

C'est mon dernier message sur ce sujet.
Ma confiance aveugle en l’honnêteté de CPC Hard vient d'en prendre un sacré coup.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Tu pense vraiment que je m'amuserais à inventer un truc pareil et à venir le raconter sur les forums CPC?


No offense, mais c'est fou ce que les gens sont capables d'inventer pour se mettre en avant. Je ne dis pas ça pour toi hein, y'a rien qui permette spécialement de douter de ta bonne foi. D'un autre côté y'a rien qui permette de te croire si on va par là. Bref ne le prend pas de travers si certains ne croit aps aveuglément, on a tellement souvent l'occasion d'être "trompé"   :;):

----------


## Anonyme866

C'est plus l'usage de pincettes de précaution quant à un propos rapporté qu'une attaque visant l'intégrité de quelqu'un que je ne connais même pas.

Et je ne vois pas le rapport entre un propos de simple usager, moi en l’occurrence, et l'intégrité de CPCH.







> Bref ne le prend pas de travers si certains ne croit aps aveuglément, on a tellement souvent l'occasion d'être "trompé"


Comme un membre de ce forum qui, antan, s'est fait passer pour une femme, simulant l'attente d'un enfant venant d'un autre joueur de la même guilde de MMORPG.

----------


## Doc TB

Juste un apparté de ma part à ce sujet : ce que dis Eva est exact. 

On n'invente pas du bullshit pour faire du sensationnel artificiellement anxiogène chez CPC Hardware, on informe de la réalité. Et malheureusement, ça à parfois des effets collatéraux indépendants de notre volonté. 

Par contre, merci de ne pas juger sans avoir lu le papier. Les mots ont un sens.

----------


## Crackhead Funky

Merci Doc de cette précision.

----------


## Doc TB

Je vous ai PM pour apporter plus de précisions.  ::):

----------


## George Sable

Potentiel sujet à traiter dans un futur CPCHW : les écrans d'ordinateurs OLED.

On en trouve désormais dans une bonne partie des smartphones et des TV et ils apportent des avantages non-négligeables : temps de réponse, contraste, profondeur du noir, etc. Alors pourquoi n'y a-t-il aucun écran d'ordinateur basé sur cette technologie ?

----------


## Yuccaman

> Alors pourquoi n'y a-t-il aucun écran d'ordinateur basé sur cette technologie ?


Il existe des ecrans OLED, 10 fois plus chers que des écrans LCD. La techno n'est pas encore mûre pour le grand public (durée de vie inférieure, sensibilité aux UV et à l'humidité, etc ... ). 

Le fait que la techno soit propriétaire n'aide pas non plus à une arrivée massive sur le marché grand public.

----------


## Flieger

Pas de suggestion particulière pour moi, mais un petit mot pour un ENORME remerciement à toute l'équipe de CPC Hardware.
Votre revu est une bible pour le gros "noob" que je suis. C'est très clairement la revue Hardware la plus claire à comprendre et la plus agréable à lire. Grâce à vous j'ai l'impression de réellement progresser.

En plus, cerise sur le gâteau, je rigole franchement aux différentes notes d'humour distillées savamment ça est là au grès de vos articles. C'est la plupart du temps de bon goût.

Merci donc d'exister, continuez comme cela et une mention toute particulière au dernier hors série, moi qui avait loupé le premier opus, la remise au goût du jour de l'assemblage PC pour 2015 est une tuerie (j'ai notamment du ré-ouvrir ma tour et ajuster ce que j'avais mal optimisé auparavant).

Bonne année à toute l'équipe ^^.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Salut à tous !
Juste une petite suggestion. Je suppose -mais peut-être que je me trompe- que nous sommes encore assez nombreux à utiliser des processeurs de type i5 2500K et des cartes graphiques 560Ti (best-sellers de l'époque), et à chaque fois qu'un test est publié (comme celui récemment sur les nouveaux processeurs Haswell et les GTX970/980), ça m'énerve de ne pas pouvoir comparer les benchmarks avec mon matos actuel. Même si ce matos commence à dater un peu, pensez-vous qu'il serait possible de faire figurer dans les prochains tests au moins une référence de cette génération pour qu'on puisse avoir un élément de comparaison ?

Merci à vous de m'avoir lu. À part ça, ne changez rien, je vous aime !  ::wub::

----------


## Hipparchia

Je suis d'accord, j'avais encore une HD 5870 il y a peu, et pas moyen de comparer.
Mais bon, sur le papier la place est chère, contrairement à des graphiques sur un site web, ça explique sans doute le pourquoi.

----------


## Qiou87

> Même si ce matos commence à dater un peu, pensez-vous qu'il serait possible de faire figurer dans les prochains tests au moins une référence de cette génération pour qu'on puisse avoir un élément de comparaison ?


J'en ai parlé a notre DocTB national, il m'a dit que ça figurerait dans le mag, si possible à partir du prochain numéro.

----------


## natijah

Avez-vous déjà fait un dossier sur le CPU limited svp?

Par exemple, est-ce qu'un Core 2 Quad limitera une 970, ou bien à partir de quel GPU le gain sera-t-il inintéressant?
Par exemple en 1080p High AA 8x AF 8x, si avec une 770 on a 61 fps et qu'avec une 970 on a 61,7 fps (toujours avec notre cher Core 2 Quad).

----------


## Tien 12

> Salut à tous !
> Juste une petite suggestion. Je suppose -mais peut-être que je me trompe- que nous sommes encore assez nombreux à utiliser des processeurs de type i5 2500K et des cartes graphiques 560Ti (best-sellers de l'époque), et à chaque fois qu'un test est publié (comme celui récemment sur les nouveaux processeurs Haswell et les GTX970/980), ça m'énerve de ne pas pouvoir comparer les benchmarks avec mon matos actuel. Même si ce matos commence à dater un peu, pensez-vous qu'il serait possible de faire figurer dans les prochains tests au moins une référence de cette génération pour qu'on puisse avoir un élément de comparaison ?
> 
> Merci à vous de m'avoir lu. À part ça, ne changez rien, je vous aime !





> Alors, je reconnais d'entrée mes torts, dans le cas ou ce qui suit aurait déjà été suggéré: je n'ai pas lu les 30 pages précédentes, et celle-ci en diagonale. Bref.
> 
> En relisant quelques CPC HW dans le lieu qui convient, je me suis souvenu d'une remarque que je m'étais déjà faite. A chaque fois que je veux comparer une CG (ou autre) pour une upgrade, la CG actuelle n'est plus dans le tableau comparatif.
> 
> Il existe surement sur le net un site qui regroupe tous les modèles et permet de les comparer, mais je trouve dommage de limiter autant dans ma bible trimestrielle.
> J'imagine bien que cela imposerait des tableaux immenses, mais si je prend l'exemple du dernier sorti, on remonte qu'à la GTX 660 (la 650 dans le graphique).
> 
> Pour exemple, je ne peux donc pas comparer mon actuelle 570 à ma future 970, ni voir le gain pour ma femme qui va passer d'une 460 à la 570 pré-cité.
> 
> ...


 ::siffle:: 




> J'en ai parlé a notre DocTB national, il m'a dit que ça figurerait dans le mag, si possible à partir du prochain numéro.


Cool, merci Qiou et DocTB.  ::wub::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> J'en ai parlé a notre DocTB national, il m'a dit que ça figurerait dans le mag, si possible à partir du prochain numéro.


Magique. Merci.

----------


## Qiou87

> Cool, merci Qiou et DocTB.


Non mais je sais que ça a déjà été évoqué avant Ashley, hein. C'est d'ailleurs un peu ça mon critère pour en parler au Doc, si je vois que vous êtes plusieurs à vous motiver sur un truc je me dis que c'est intéressant. Après s'il a déjà envisagé la chose c'est qu'il est déjà passé par ici et a sûrement vu vos messages, j'ai fait que le relais...  :;):

----------


## dutilleul

Excellent nouvelle.
Dans ces tableaux comparatifs justement, ce serait bien d'avoir en plus l'information si la carte est en fait une révision d'une ancienne carte ou voire même une totale arnaque. On n'a pas toujours envie de feuilleter les anciens articles pour savoir qu'une GRX341 est en fait une AntroxGalak24 vendue deux fois sont prix.
Je dirais même plus, un code couleur genre vert, orange, rouge pour savoir si on peut y aller en fonction de son budget serait franchement plus clair que des 'nvidia m'a tué'. Je n'ai rien contre l'humour désopilant de DocTB...après tout, le bébête show a fait carton plein pendant des années, mais parfois la franche rigolade se fait au détriment de la compréhension.

----------


## bambibreizh

Hej !

Pour reprendre  une idée postée dans le thread du numéro 23, serait-il possible d'avoir des dossiers sur les technos de l'Industrie à l'image de celui sur l'espace ?
Par exemple ce qui fait tourner une centrale nucléaire ou une chaine de production de nos chère Renault Fuego ou Alpine, qu'est vraiment embarqué dans les supercalculateur et qu'en fait-on concrètement, le matériel médical (les dernières machines de don de plaquettes/plasma avec écran tactile, quel proc/ram/... derrière, un défibrillateur, ...), ... L'univers industriel est vaste  :;): 

Merci et bonne journée !

----------


## bambibreizh

Hej !

Le sujet semblant être repris par plusieurs questions sur le forum, dans la lignée du (grandiose) dossier sur la sécurité des données, un petit encart sur les bases de la sécurité d'un réseau personnel.
Comment chiffrer son flux wifi, le chiffrement de ses données sur son NAS ou son disque de données dans sa tour, intérêt de mettre en oeuvre IDS/IPS, intérêt d'avoir son propre serveur DNS (et comment le sécuriser), ...
Et pour rester dans le hardware, quel matos utiliser pour construire ce genre de machine, ...

Merci bien  :;):

----------


## Anonyme866

Ah oui, bonne idée.

Je commence à envisager le NAS et l'installation du réseau, dont la sécurité, est essentiel pour franchir le pas.

----------


## Hipparchia

Avec des dossiers comme le dernier de Hardware, sur la sécu des données, vous êtes prêts à vous lancer dans les newsletter professionnelles payantes  ::P:

----------


## TGK94

Bonjour,

Pourrait-on revoir le tableau des processeurs dans les guides d'achat, c'est plus parlant vus les différentes références au prix très variables.

Merci.

----------


## Nirm

> Bonjour,
> 
> Pourrait-on revoir le tableau des processeurs dans les guides d'achat, c'est plus parlant vus les différentes références au prix très variables.
> 
> Merci.


Salut.

Qu'est-ce que tu entends par tableau de processeurs?

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Tiens pendant que j'y pense, pourquoi pas un comparatif des systèmes de stockage en ligne (Google Drive and Co).
Avec leur limitation de capacité, leur politique de "confidentialité", de statistiques (non je ne vise ni Apple ni Google), quid de l'héritage numérique si je décède ???
Bref un beau tableau comme on les aime

----------


## Cheese24

Bonjour à tous, 

Je vois des articles de presse un peu partout sur un nouvel ordinateur Kubb. 
Vous connaissez ? Son design est plutôt pas mal. 
Je voulais connaitre votre avis.

----------


## natijah

C'est un NUC avec une coque.

----------


## Robix66

> Bonjour à tous, 
> 
> Je vois des articles de presse un peu partout sur un nouvel ordinateur Kubb. 
> Vous connaissez ? Son design est plutôt pas mal. 
> Je voulais connaitre votre avis.


Ils sont pas super emballés :



> Est-ce que quelqu'un va s'apercevoir un jour que ce "Kubb" n'est qu'un boitier cache-NUC en métal à 250€ ?


https://twitter.com/CPCHardware/stat...98489750986752

----------


## Qiou87

> Tiens pendant que j'y pense, pourquoi pas un comparatif des systèmes de stockage en ligne (Google Drive and Co).
> Avec leur limitation de capacité, leur politique de "confidentialité", de statistiques (non je ne vise ni Apple ni Google), quid de l'héritage numérique si je décède ???
> Bref un beau tableau comme on les aime


C'est prévu ça.

---------- Post added at 15h02 ---------- Previous post was at 14h59 ----------




> C'est un NUC avec une coque.


Ah oui mais une jolie coque! J'adore l'article des nums façon "pavé dans la mare" et tout ça. Trop drôle. Et ensuite un petit erratum façon "ouais bon on a oublié de le dire mais c'est un NUC".

D'ailleurs les boîtiers alternatifs pour Intel NUC ça existe pratiquement depuis la sortie du NUC 1e génération. Y'a rien d'innovant là-dedans.

----------


## natijah

Si je fais un boîtier pour NUC en roche volcanique avec des portes USB qui éclaire rouge, je peux prétendre à 5 étoiles?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Qiou87

> Si je fais un boîtier pour NUC en roche volcanique avec des portes USB qui éclaire rouge, je peux prétendre à 5 étoiles?


Seulement si tu en envoies 2 ou 3 gratos à la rédac' avec Nuc en i7 et SSD 512GB, "pour tester" mais qu'ils ont le droit de les garder. Et n'oublie pas le paquet de Doritos avec.  ::trollface::

----------


## dutilleul

Ce serait pas mal d'avoir un petit article sur la manière de dépanner son matériel électronique suite à une calamité genre incendie ou inondation.
L'idée n'est pas vraiment de récupérer des données si le matos a fondu, mais plutôt de "nettoyer" des composants qui n'ont pas brûlé directement, mais exposés aux conséquences d'un incendie.
La fumée engendre beaucoup de dégât, les pompiers peuvent aussi avoir tout arrosé, du coup est-ce que mon portable qui était éteint est forcément foutu ?

Par extension, un petit passage vers ce qui se fait du coté pro pour protéger le matériel genre arrosage aux mousses spéciales ou que sais-je d'autre....ça pourrait être intéressant.

----------


## Qiou87

En pratique je ne suis pas sûr que ça intéresse beaucoup de lecteurs. Fort heureusement la proportion de canards ayant subi des incendies est extrêmement faible. "Est-ce que je peux vider un extincteur H2O sur mon MacBook Pro" n'est pas un sujet si accrocheur qu'on pourrait le penser.  :;):

----------


## dutilleul

Ce n'est pas parce que je n'ai pas eu d'incendie que je ne suis pas intéressé par le sujet. Peut-être que c'est l'occasion de trouver des bonnes pratiques genre enduire ses processeurs de miel d'acacia.
Et savoir comment récupérer du matériel qui a subit un sinistre quelconque (l'incendie n'était qu'un exemple), pour moi c'est aussi intéressant et disparate que le sujet de l'électronique dans l'espace qui était très intéressant.
Si c'est pour tirer au flan et rejeter tous les sujets proposés pour mieux pantoufler, faut retourner poster des news dans la partie hardware de CPC, hein.  ::P:

----------


## Markus

La réparation après un incendie, bof, mais la réparation des jouets des gamins, je suis preneur !ça ferait une bonne suite à l'initiation à l'électronique.  ::ninja::

----------


## dutilleul

bof.

----------


## Qiou87

> Si c'est pour tirer au flan et rejeter tous les sujets proposés pour mieux pantoufler, faut retourner poster des news dans la partie hardware de CPC, hein.


C'est précisément le job d'un CM que de challenger les idées postées ici pour voir si elles intéressent du monde. C'est pas parce qu'elle te paraît bonne qu'elle va accrocher l'intérêt d'une part des lecteurs. Tu remarqueras que pas mal de sujets sortis ici ont fini dans le mag, mais avant d'y arriver encore faut-il générer de l'intérêt auprès de pas mal de canards.

Alors on arrête de faire sa victime d'un méchant CM pantouflard. Si tu ne veux pas d'opposition à tes idées, arrête les forums et lance un blog.  ::ninja::

----------


## natijah

Et désactive les commentaires et le formulaire de contact pour le blog!

Souvent on utilise plein de logiciels, et souvent on les utilise "out-of-the-box" sans rien configurer. Un dossier sur les réglages de logiciels populaires qui sont vraiment intéressants/indispensables?
Par exemple les antivirus, je ne connais pas grand monde qui vont dans les réglages. Alors que parfois il y a des options pour considérer les logiciels indésirables comme des menaces.

Je ne sais pas si CPC Hardware fait dans le logiciel...  ::huh::

----------


## Anonyme210226

> En pratique je ne suis pas sûr que ça intéresse beaucoup de lecteurs. Fort heureusement la proportion de canards ayant subi des incendies est extrêmement faible. "Est-ce que je peux vider un extincteur H2O sur mon MacBook Pro" n'est pas un sujet si accrocheur qu'on pourrait le penser.


Super raisonnement. Heureusement qu'on n'a pas eu le même il y a quelques années avec les alimentations. Après tout, la proportion de canards ayant cramé leur alim' est extrêmement faible elle aussi.

Et l'idée de faire un article sur comment récupérer son matos après une catastrophe naturelle est une bonne idée, vue la quantité de canards pauvres qui habitent dans un immeuble enclin aux dégâts des eaux, et la quantité de canards riches jouant à bors de leur yacht de 60 m. Sans compter que ça peut être un bon point de départ pour savoir si tel ou tel composant est vraiment correctement pensé pour éviter tout risque d'auto-incendie (ou d'auto-noyade pour le watercooling).

----------


## Qiou87

> Super raisonnement. Heureusement qu'on n'a pas eu le même il y a quelques années avec les alimentations. Après tout, la proportion de canards ayant cramé leur alim' est extrêmement faible elle aussi.
> 
> Et l'idée de faire un article sur comment récupérer son matos après une catastrophe naturelle est une bonne idée, vue la quantité de canards pauvres qui habitent dans un immeuble enclin aux dégâts des eaux, et la quantité de canards riches jouant à bors de leur yacht de 60 m. Sans compter que ça peut être un bon point de départ pour savoir si tel ou tel composant est vraiment correctement pensé pour éviter tout risque d'auto-incendie (ou d'auto-noyade pour le watercooling).


Merci pour ton avis, c'est précisément pour ça que je réponds à autant de propositions que possible: pour voir si elles génèrent du débat, et donc de l'intérêt. C'est à mon sens beaucoup plus constructif que de laisser les posts tomber dans l'oubli.

Après ton amalgame n'est pas exact: 100% des canards qui ont un PC ont une alimentation dedans, alors que 100% des canards ne seront pas touchés par un sinistre. Maintenant c'est vrai qu'un article sur la récupération/réparation de matos électronique peut être intéressant, sans se limiter au cas de l'incendie/inondation. On connait tous le coup du téléphone portable noyé qu'on démonte et met dans du riz pendant 3 jours pour absorber l'humidité, ou le fameux condensateur à 2€ qu'on remplace pour sauver un écran LCD mort prématurément, mais y'a certainement d'autres cas. Dans ce sens là pourquoi pas, en effet, en faire un petit dossier.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ce serait pas mal d'avoir un petit article sur la manière de dépanner son matériel électronique suite à une calamité genre incendie ou inondation.
> L'idée n'est pas vraiment de récupérer des données si le matos a fondu, mais plutôt de "nettoyer" des composants qui n'ont pas brûlé directement, mais exposés aux conséquences d'un incendie.
> La fumée engendre beaucoup de dégât, les pompiers peuvent aussi avoir tout arrosé, du coup est-ce que mon portable qui était éteint est forcément foutu ?
> 
> Par extension, un petit passage vers ce qui se fait du coté pro pour protéger le matériel genre arrosage aux mousses spéciales ou que sais-je d'autre....ça pourrait être intéressant.


Bof, je ne suis pas certain que ça intéresse grand monde.

----------


## mec-en-or

Bonjour,

Suite à un incendie de barbecue qui a mal tourné à cause d'un surrégime de chipolatas, mon laptop Alienware à 2600 € à légèrement pris feu. J'ai réussi à éteindre le feu avec de la bière (de la blonde à 3°, donc pas de perte trop grave).
Mon ordinateur refuse depuis de démarrer.

Y aurait-il un dossier dans un CPC hardware pour m'expliquer quelle serait la marche à suivre à partir de maintenant? Pour l'instant je poste depuis la chipolatas qui a été en contact avec mon ordinateur mais l'interface de la chipolatas n'est vraiment pas ergonomique pour surfer.

---------- Post added at 11h59 ---------- Previous post was at 11h58 ----------




> Merci pour ton avis, c'est précisément pour ça que je réponds à autant de propositions que possible: pour voir si elles génèrent du débat, et donc de l'intérêt. C'est à mon sens beaucoup plus constructif que de laisser les posts tomber dans l'oubli.
> 
> Après ton amalgame n'est pas exact: 100% des canards qui ont un PC ont une alimentation dedans, alors que 100% des canards ne seront pas touchés par un sinistre. Maintenant c'est vrai qu'un article sur la récupération/réparation de matos électronique peut être intéressant, sans se limiter au cas de l'incendie/inondation. On connait tous le coup du téléphone portable noyé qu'on démonte et met dans du riz pendant 3 jours pour absorber l'humidité, ou le fameux condensateur à 2€ qu'on remplace pour sauver un écran LCD mort prématurément, mais y'a certainement d'autres cas. Dans ce sens là pourquoi pas, en effet, en faire un petit dossier.


Bien joué, t'as réussi à piquer l'idée de Dutilleul pour te l'approprier. T'es un vrai CM.

---------- Post added at 11h59 ---------- Previous post was at 11h59 ----------




> Bof, je ne suis pas certain que ça intéresse grand monde.


Espèce de CM.

----------


## dutilleul

Carrément. Et même pas un merci en plus.  ::P:

----------


## sissi

> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> 
> Espèce de CM.



Pas touche à ma bitch toi. ::(: 

Pour l'incendie d'un pc, installer une bonbonne de fm200  brancher sur le port usb, c'est ce qu'il ya de mieux.  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Pour l'incendie d'un pc, installer une bonbonne de fm200  brancher sur le port usb, c'est ce qu'il ya de mieux.


Moi j'urine dessus, c'est plus écolo.

---------- Post added at 13h04 ---------- Previous post was at 13h03 ----------




> Espèce de CM.


Espèce de RAM.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## mec-en-or

Et en thématique excitante pour le CPC Hardmère, un sujet abordant le lien de cause à effet entre l'arrogance, l'auto-suffisance et le fait d'être calé en matériel informatique serait des plus pertinents non?
Une caméra cachée type "Enquêtes Exclusives" chez LDLC et dans leurs vendeurs serait des plus parlant pour souligner ce problème grandissant et qui reste, malgré tout, tabou dans le milieu.

Visiblement le fait de savoir souder, coller des néons dans un boitier ouvre la boite de Pandore dans l'esprit du technicien, qui s'identifie par la suite à un artiste-créateur avec toute la pédanterie qui en découle.

Ils seraient boucher-charcutier, à la limite je peux concevoir le don de la création, mais technicien informatique... Les fleshlights sont loin d'être la création ultime, malgré les affirmations de MaxOu76_DelAmORT sur son blog.

Qiou, en bon CM, j'ai hâte d'avoir ton avis sur la question  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

Mouais, bof.  ::ninja:: 

Mais bon t'es sur un truc assez général là: le mécanicien aussi te prend de haut quand tu arrives avec ta voiture qui "fait un bruit bizarre quand j'accélère". Pareil pour ce vendeur de jean qui essaie de te faire comprendre que ce modèle à 69€ est un mauvais choix parce que t'as des goûts de chiottes, mais que celui-ci à 199€ t'ira beaucoup mieux et te permettra de plus avoir l'air d'un clochard.

Mais si t'as des coups de gueule sur les VPCs hésite pas à partager en section Hardware, on aime bien dire (ou lire) du mal en général.

----------


## dutilleul

Je n'insiste pas mais est-ce que Doc ToucheBoules est au courant de ton impéritie à filtrer les idées blockbusters de ce topic ?

----------


## SuperLowl

> Je n'insiste pas


Ben si, un peu quand même.

Et il avait été clairement dit lorsque le statut de pseudo-CM avait été créé (faut pas déconner, ce ne sont pas vraiment des CM), que le but était de faire un lien entre DocTB et la communauté. Pas que Qiou ou un autre gave la boite mail de la rédac' dès que quelqu'un vient poster ici, mais plutôt que chaque Géant Vert fasse un travail d'animation (challenger les idées et voir celles qui plaisent) et ne remonte que les demandes d'une majorité de la communauté.

Parce que si tu n'es pas content du "filtre des idées blockbuster" de Qiou et des CM en général, on peut aussi revenir à l'ancien système où tout le monde posait des questions ici sans qu'on n'ait jamais aucun retour de la rédac'. C'était tellement mieux hein ?

Par exemple moi, ton idée du truc sur les incendies ou je sais pas quoi, ça m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre. Mais ce n'est que mon avis. Toi, ton avis c'est que ça t'intéresse. Ok, on est bien avancés. Le boulot des CM, c'est de savoir si le reste des lecteurs du magasine sont plutôt de ton avis ou du mien. Donc il challenge l'idée, en reformulant (ce que vous avez appelé l'appropriation de votre idée de la part de Qiou) ou en obligeant à donner plus de détails.

Ben ouais, être CM c'est pas juste appuyer sur "Transférer" dans sa boite mail. Et pour t'avoir connu dans la section TF2 (je me souviens de toi, l'inverse me surprendrait beaucoup), tu dois savoir mieux que beaucoup que c'est difficile d'animer des groupes.

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Et pourquoi pas un comparatif et ou astuces pour récupérer les plastiques devenus "poisseux"

----------


## Frypolar

> Ben si, un peu quand même.
> 
> Et il avait été clairement dit lorsque le statut de pseudo-CM avait été créé (faut pas déconner, ce ne sont pas vraiment des CM), que le but était de faire un lien entre DocTB et la communauté. Pas que Qiou ou un autre gave la boite mail de la rédac' dès que quelqu'un vient poster ici, mais plutôt que chaque Géant Vert fasse un travail d'animation (challenger les idées et voir celles qui plaisent) et ne remonte que les demandes d'une majorité de la communauté.
> 
> Parce que si tu n'es pas content du "filtre des idées blockbuster" de Qiou et des CM en général, on peut aussi revenir à l'ancien système où tout le monde posait des questions ici sans qu'on n'ait jamais aucun retour de la rédac'. C'était tellement mieux hein ?
> 
> Par exemple moi, ton idée du truc sur les incendies ou je sais pas quoi, ça m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre. Mais ce n'est que mon avis. Toi, ton avis c'est que ça t'intéresse. Ok, on est bien avancés. Le boulot des CM, c'est de savoir si le reste des lecteurs du magasine sont plutôt de ton avis ou du mien. Donc il challenge l'idée, en reformulant (ce que vous avez appelé l'appropriation de votre idée de la part de Qiou) ou en obligeant à donner plus de détails.
> 
> Ben ouais, être CM c'est pas juste appuyer sur "Transférer" dans sa boite mail. Et pour t'avoir connu dans la section TF2 (je me souviens de toi, l'inverse me surprendrait beaucoup), tu dois savoir mieux que beaucoup que c'est difficile d'animer des groupes.


C’est exactement ça. Même si TB adore tester tout ce qui passe, surtout si ça crame, le but c’est quand même de faire un magazine qui se vende et propose des sujets qui intéressent les lecteurs. Quand on lui fait remonter vos suggestions, si on ne le précise pas déjà il va demander si plusieurs personnes ont vraiment exprimé de l’intérêt pour cette idée. On n’est pas là pour vous pourrir gratuitement mais il faut accepter que quand vous avez une idée, aussi géniale qu’elle vous paraisse, elle puisse sembler naze pour les autres. Après on pourrait faire les robots et transmettre bêtement chaque idée mais ça serait contre-productif.

----------


## mec-en-or

@Qiou: Les mécanos sont sympas car ils ont généralement des posters de Playboy, datants de 1990, accrochés dans leur bureau et je suis le genre de mec qui aime bien les visites gratuites dans les musées.
Pour les vendeurs LDLC il serait intéressant de connaître leurs conditions de travail pour mieux prendre du recul sur leur qualité de vendeur. Mais je n'ai rien contre les vendeurs LDLC, j'ai d'ailleurs un excellent ami qui est vendeur LDLC enfin pas exactement, il connait un gars qui à un cousin qui a fait son stage de 3ème là-bas. Bref ça compte quand même pour prouver mon impartialité sur la question.

Etre à fond dans le matériel informatique à l'air de développer une certaine mentalité qui prône la précision, le plaisir de s'épiler au chat couvert d'adhésif etc. Là où faire la même chose avec une voiture te fais passer pour un kéké. Certes, le kéké est bruyant, cliquetant de dettes mais il est plus sympa qu'un vendeur LDLC. Pourquoi un tel élitisme est-il encouragé, alors que les deux passions sont similaires?
Ma question est très sérieuse car je regarde souvent W9 et leurs excellents reportages sur le tuning, cela prouve avec force que ma recherche est fondée sur des faits journalistiquement prouvés.

@Superloser: T'étais au garde-à-vous quand t'écrivais ton post? Sache que certains te traiteraient de "suce-boule carrément over the top", mais cela n'est pas mon genre vu que je n'aime pas la confrontation avec la si belle et douce modération d'ici bas.
Ce n'est pas parce qu'un système est mieux que celui d'avant que celui-ci est sans reproche. Il y a clairement des directives pour museler les belges sur le forum, le nier est dangereux pour la démocratie de demain.
Donc pour tes relents de nostalgie merci de remettre un élastique plus fort et hermétique autour de ton slip.
Et la prochaine fois (car je soupçonne que tu es quelqu'un qui aime prendre le temps de défoncer des portes ouvertes) quand tu veux te lancer dans un discours grandiloquent et totalement creux, pense à investir un minimum dans l'apparat qui convient à la situation.
Suis le tuto ici

@Poêleàfrire: Tu bosses à Amora? Car c'est très fort ce que tu fais. Ton explication correspond à détailler la notice d'un toaster à quelqu'un qui voudrait savoir pourquoi la tartine tombe toujours du côté de la rillette.

On est chafouin, enfin moi pas trop mais dutilleul l'est pour deux.
Notre réaction vient surtout de la 1ère réponse de Qiou au poste de Duti. Il décide plus ou moins de torpiller l'idée en disant "nan mais je pense pas que ça intéresse du monde".
Dur de vouloir être force de proposition suite à ça, alors que vous décriez tous à quel point il est dur d'animer une communauté... Sachant qu'on est sur un topic qui a un post tous les 13 du mois, j'aurais plutôt rebondi sur l'idée pour voir si on pouvait en tirer une idée plus générique et parlante.

En consultant le manuel du CM, page 75, article 4-1 intitulé "Comment gérer les peuples sauvages sans gouvernements (belges, vendeurs de kebab)", il est prôné d'encourager le dialogue et de diriger le débat sur un axe productif et de s'en servir comme exemple pour montrer au public du forum ce que l'on cherche et par quel raisonnement il faut passer.
Et surtout en bon CM (car il y a le bon CM et le mauvais CM) les idées mauvaises, il suffit de ne pas les relancer pour laisser les bonnes rebondir facilement et avoir le devant de la scène.
On a même par la suite quelqu'un qui répond par "bof" (critique hautement constructive et argumentée) et là où le CM pourrait intervenir, il n'en est rien à notre déception.
Alors que pourtant, suite à l'idée du Dutilleul, celui-ci se sent soudainement animée par une passion et envie d'en apprendre plus sur les jouets abimées. Sans Dutilleul, ce pédophile n'aurait plus d'appât pour attirer les enfants dans son van aux couleurs criardes de Scoudiboubidouuu.
L'idée moisie de duti (appelons un chat, un chat) a prouvé être un tremplin pour une autre (malheureusement toujours aussi pourrie).

Je doute que vous créez l'ambiance productive et riche que vous recherchez tous et affirmez vouloir. 
Malgré les affirmations affirmatives de Superloser, votre système n'est pas au point, même s'il est mieux qu'avant.

Je tiens à préciser également, que grâce à mon sens de l'observation immense et intense enrichi aux oligo-éléments et aux épisodes des Experts featuring David Caruso, que l'arrivée de Poêleàfrire et Superloser correspond avec le moment où le débat tournait en notre défaveur, enfin surtout celle de Dutilleul. Car quand le débat au début manque de dialogue et de réponses constructives, personne n'intervient, enfin sauf les amis imaginaires de Duti. Mais dès lors que nous faisons du n'importe quoi embêter Pinou, là la cavalerie arrive en renfort avec des phrases hautement intellectuelles (là je suis ironique, je précise pour Superloser).

Cela souligne bien que le débat n'existe pas, mais qu'il fait illusion d'exister entre le point D et F, alors qu'il est tout à fait possible d'avoir un débat du point A à X, en passant par E et d'avoir un sponsoring d'AXE, par exemple.


Au final Pinou se défend mieux qu'avec les deux glands* fraîchement arrivés qui cherchent une excuse pour enfiler leur slip sur leur pantalon moulant pour espérer rentrer dans le panthéon des Superhéros.
Pinou arrive à reformuler, à ne pas s'offenser et de rester avenant avec son prochain. Marque d'intelligence qui prouve qu'il a obtenu avec noblesse ses lettres de CM.

(T'as vu Superloser, c'est comme ça qu'on suce les boules, prends en de la graine!)

Je pense que Pinou est parti un peu de traviole au début, mais on peut difficilement le blâmer quand en face c'est un belge qui tente de vous approcher. Il a su par la suite redresser la situation avec brio et style avant l'arrivée calamiteuse des deux Schtroumpfs à lunettes.




Et avec ce magnifique pavé, je prouve par A+B que dès qu'on s'approche de l'univers matériel PC (et/ou des belges), tout devient chiant, illisible et pointilleux au-delà du nécessaire.



*je tiens à préciser à la modération que les 2/3 de ma famille sont des écureuils donc un gland n'est pas une insulte ou une tentative de rabaisser quelqu'un. Squiiiiik forever!


PS: Et duti serait vraiment content si par la suite vous preniez le temps de lâcher un "lol" ou deux sur sa vanne "Docteur ToucheBoules" en début de page. Cela ne vous coûte qu'un quote et un smiley, les gars, soyez généreux.






> Je n'insiste pas mais est-ce que Doc ToucheBoules est au courant de ton impéritie à filtrer les idées blockbusters de ce topic ?


 :^_^: 

Excellent jeu de mots, mon cher Dutilleul. Sa passion de la pétanque est mise à nue grâce à ton impertinence légendaire.

----------


## Qiou87

> Je n'insiste pas mais est-ce que Doc ToucheBoules est au courant de ton impéritie à filtrer les idées blockbusters de ce topic ?


Version forum CPC du "je vais l'dire à ta mère"?  ::trollface:: 

T'inquiète je suis refacturé sur toutes les ventes de magazine qui ne se font pas à cause de mon zèle à bâcher les grandes idées qui sortent inlassablement ici. Comme le "job" de CM n'est pas rémunéré, je te laisse calculer ce que me coûte ma passion de la fermeture d'esprit (tu as 1 heure).

Ce serait bien qu'on évite de transformer ce topic en lieu de débat stérile, quand même. Des fois qu'un mec, belge ou pas, vienne avec une idée intéressante pour le mag' (c'est le but du topic, après tout), ce serait dommage qu'il s'abstienne sous prétexte que certains préfèrent jouer à celui qui a la plus longue... phrase.

----------


## Old_Bear

Sans prétention de vouloir améliorer les ventes ou de distraire votre précieux temps de cerveau disponible, je vous propose 2 sujets qui tournent dans mes propres réflexions.

1° SSD sur port PCI-express. J'ai vu qu'il existait déjà des cartes additionnelles permettant de brancher un SSD en M.2 sur un port PCI-e, mais je sais qu'il existe aussi des cartes permettant de brancher un ou plusieurs SSD "classique" sur un port PCI-e pour un cout minime sur PC ... et beaucoup moins sur MAC.
J'aimerais savoir pourquoi ce type de dispositif n'est pas plus fréquent et quels sont ses avantages et inconvénients.

2° les adaptateurs externes de carte graphiques puissantes sur des portables, c'est comme le monstre du Loch Ness, ça ressort de temps à autre sous des formes plus ou moins monstrueuse puis ça disparait. 
Alors, à défaut de pouvoir vous convaincre de créer un nouveau projet qui faute de vous faire gagner des milliards va prendre la poussière sur vos étagères, pourriez-vous expliquer de façon simple pourquoi ça ne se fait pas IRL?

----------


## Anonyme866

Un retour sur les onduleurs serait sympatoche. Et s'il existe des versions "portables", moins encombrantes qu'un APC à huit prises. Genre, pour les gens bougeant souvent et qui ne veulent pas transporter un âne mort.

----------


## Anonyme866

Quelques pages sur les drones pourraient être intéressantes. Une nouvelle revue est sortie il y a peu : *Drone MultiRotor*. L'on y cause pas mal des caméra Go-Pro, qui peuvent elles aussi être sujet d'un article. Photo et vidéo numériques étant en plein essor. Même sur portable d'ailleurs, comme mon Lumia 1020 et son procédé PureView qui à base de 41 MegaPixels fait de bonnes photos de 5 ou 8 MP par interpolation. Interpolation pouvant être intéressante à décrire. Un article sur les bonnes "cartes vidéo 2D", conçues pour la vidéo et la photo. Etc, etc...

----------


## Old_Bear

Je me suis fait baratiner par *** **** d'Orange pour leur kit "Homelive : solution pour la maison connectée qui coute la peau des fesses en abo".
Question : serait-il possible de se monter localement un truc remplissant les mêmes fonctions pas trop cher et surtout sans abonnement ?

----------


## Narm

Un article sur la défragmentation pour les pauvres hères n'ayant pas de SSD :  qu'est-ce la fragmentation ? quels sont les logiciels efficaces sans pourrir l'ordinateur par la publicité, le tout avec des benchs à l'appui.

Et +1 pour les onduleurs !

----------


## natijah

Laisser Windows faire sont job ça me semble pas mal. A moins de copier des fichiers et installer des programmes tous les jours, et de tout mettre sur une même partition.

Par contre à un moment j'avais lu une histoire comme quoi les logiciels ne sont pas optimisés pour les SSD. Un sujet d'investigation?

----------


## Narm

Justement en farfouillant un peu je suis tombé sur ce test ; http://www.hofmannc.de/en/windows-7-...enchmarks.html
Et on voit que des defragmenteurs peuvent avoir un effet négatif quand intégré à Windows ne semble pas des plus efficaces...

----------


## natijah

Sur ton lien:




> But the results should be considered relative: Only the boot time and the start time of Civilization could be noticeably improved, there was *no noticeable improvement for other applications*, though.





> The Windows 7 Defragmenter *does quite a decent job*. Unlike its Windows XP counterpart, it does not perform as well at the boot optimization, but scores in the disciplines defragmentation and consolidation of free space. Thus, the Windows 7 Defragmenter is competitive with the other defragmenters. In other words, other defragmenters are struggling to make the system noticeably faster. An advantage of the Windows 7 Defragmenter is that it *automatically works in the background.* The user does *not need to worry about anything* in that regard.


Enculage de mouches non? Autant ne rien toucher et laisser Windows faire le sale boulot.
Par contre je ne te cache pas que j'utilise aussi MyDefrag, mais plus par perfectionnisme pour éviter que des fichiers se retrouvent en fin de disque.

Le mieux pour moi, reste de bien paramétrer ses partitions pour avoir l'OS et les programmes "gourmands" en début de disque. Sans trop limiter leur taille et l'espace libre sinon c'est contre productif.
On peut aussi éviter de placer des partitions importantes sur différents plateaux mais c'est chiant, il faut déjà connaitre le nombre de plateau et leur capacité...

----------


## Dandu

> Sans prétention de vouloir améliorer les ventes ou de distraire votre précieux temps de cerveau disponible, je vous propose 2 sujets qui tournent dans mes propres réflexions.
> 
> 1° SSD sur port PCI-express. J'ai vu qu'il existait déjà des cartes additionnelles permettant de brancher un SSD en M.2 sur un port PCI-e, mais je sais qu'il existe aussi des cartes permettant de brancher un ou plusieurs SSD "classique" sur un port PCI-e pour un cout minime sur PC ... et beaucoup moins sur MAC.
> J'aimerais savoir pourquoi ce type de dispositif n'est pas plus fréquent et quels sont ses avantages et inconvénients.
> 
> 2° les adaptateurs externes de carte graphiques puissantes sur des portables, c'est comme le monstre du Loch Ness, ça ressort de temps à autre sous des formes plus ou moins monstrueuse puis ça disparait. 
> Alors, à défaut de pouvoir vous convaincre de créer un nouveau projet qui faute de vous faire gagner des milliards va prendre la poussière sur vos étagères, pourriez-vous expliquer de façon simple pourquoi ça ne se fait pas IRL?


Point 1 : 
-brancher un SSD M.2 sur du PCIe, c'est simple, c'est juste un adaptateur passif, mais les PC acceptent pas tous de démarrer dessus.
-les cartes pour brancher un SSD classique (SATA) en PCIe, c'est sans intérêt. C'est dans la majorité des cas un contrôleur PCI-Express vers SATA avec un SSD SATA branché dessus. T'as donc soit environ 360 Mo/s au max, soit 500 Mo/s au max (selon la puce), alors qu'un contrôleur de chipset tape sans souci 550 Mo/s. Ca se vend sur les Mac pour une seule raison : les vieux Mac Pro ont que du SATA 3 Gb/s.

Point 2 :
-Intel et Apple veulent pas en Thunderbolt, la seule interface "standard" qui le permet proprement. Tous les boitiers Thunderbolt sont bridés artificiellement pour l'empêcher (port 8x, pas assez d'alimentation, etc.).
-En ExpressCard, c'est limité dans certains cas, spécialement si on doit renvoyer l'image vers le portable (et c'est de plus en plus rare).
-Les interfaces proprio... ben c'est propriétaire, donc pas très pratique.

Les rares solutions qui existent sont énormes, chères, demandent de redémarrer la machine (ce qui est idiot). 

Enfin, la raison principale c'est le coût : un bon GPU + les solutions existantes, c'est plus cher que de passer au GPU au-dessus dans un PC portable, et limite ça vaut le prix d'un PC de jeu correct.

----------


## xenon

J'aurai une suggestion d'article/d'enquête:
Avec l'euro qui se déprécie face au dollar est ce que le prix des PC/composants va augmenter ?
Plus généralement quel est l’impact de la fluctuation des cours de monnaies, des matières premières, des spéculations, des pénuries, etc... sur le prix des composants PC ?

----------


## Old_Bear

Serait-il possible d'avoir un test de boitier externes 5'25" pour lecteur/graveur DVD en IDE ?
J'explique :
- il n' y a quasiment plus de carte mère acceptant les branchement de lecteur/graveur DVD en IDE
- il y a des lecteur/graveur DVD en IDE qui ne peuvent plus être montés qui trainent un peu partout.
- il y a de moins en moins besoin de lecteur/graveur DVD de façon générale avec la dématérialisation
- le besoin de lire graver un DVD existe toujours
Donc disposer d'un boitier externe en 5'25" pour y loger un lecteur/graveur DVD en IDE est une piste.
J'ai essayé ... et j'ai eu des problèmes *
D'où l'idée de test avec un comparatif.

@  dandu : OK, merci. 
Pour les SSD, les réponses "théoriques'" à mes interrogations je les connaissais.
Ma suggestion portait sur plus sur la pratique, le quotidien.
Dans la pratique, est ce qu'un joueur d'Arma3 verra la différence dans le chargement des textures si le SSD est un M.2 ou si c'est un SSD classique sur une carte PCIe.
Il y aurait aussi un intérêt pratique à placer un SSD classique sur une carte PCIe, surtout s'il peut être alimenté par le slot, par exemple peut-être récupérer un port SATA et améliorer le 'cable management'.

Pour la carte externe, ma suggestion était plus "lol-based" après avoir vu le GS30 Shadow de MSI.

*Je peux détailler les problèmes en PM si l'équipe de PC Hardware est intéressée.
Il y a -à mon avis- besoin de faire des vérifications techniques qui sont hors de ma compétence.

----------


## natijah

Par curiosité ça coûte combien ce genre de boîtier?

Parce que vu le prix des graveurs externes slim, en plus ça m'a l'air plus encombrant et moins pratique.

----------


## Old_Bear

Un boitier vide coute au minimum le prix d'un graveur externe slim.
- MaxInPower [montage super facile et esthétique mais à éviter] 30€
- Acomax [montage douteux mais fonctionnel] 22€

Le dernier boitier Silverstone Milo ML07B (ce boitier permet de monter une super config de jeu compacte) que j'ai monté peut recevoir un lecteur interne en slot-in qui coute entre 45 et 160€ 
J'avais dans mes cartons de récup un stock de lecteur/graveur DVD en IDE.
Comme je suis un old-timer et que je n'aime pas le gaspillage, monter un lecteur/graveur dans un boitier censé être fait pour me paraissait pas con et simple ... la suite est une autre histoire.

----------


## Dandu

> Serait-il possible d'avoir un test de boitier externes 5'25" pour lecteur/graveur DVD en IDE ?
> J'explique :
> - il n' y a quasiment plus de carte mère acceptant les branchement de lecteur/graveur DVD en IDE
> - il y a des lecteur/graveur DVD en IDE qui ne peuvent plus être montés qui trainent un peu partout.
> - il y a de moins en moins besoin de lecteur/graveur DVD de façon générale avec la dématérialisation
> - le besoin de lire graver un DVD existe toujours
> Donc disposer d'un boitier externe en 5'25" pour y loger un lecteur/graveur DVD en IDE est une piste.
> J'ai essayé ... et j'ai eu des problèmes *
> D'où l'idée de test avec un comparatif.
> ...


Pour le SSD d'abord (oui, je réponds dans le désordre si je veux).

Ben ça améliore un peu le rangement si t'as des emplacements PCIe libres, forcément. Pour le reste, je ne pense pas : un SSD classique sur une carte PCIe va souvent être plus lent que directement sur la carte mère (bon, ça dépend des cartes, mais si t'as un chipset Intel récent, c'est le cas). Pour les chargements, je doute qu'un jeu demande vraiment plus que les 500 Mo/s en lecture d'un SSD classique, et le reste doit limiter avant, genre le CPU qui va décoder les textures, etc. 

Les SSD PCIe, en dehors de l'argument "j'ai la plus grosse", ça apporte pas grand chose en réel.


Pour les boitiers IDE, t'as de la chance : j'ai eu le souci récemment et je me suis penché la-dessus.

Alors, globalement l'intérêt purement financier (on passe sur les déchets) et technique fait que ça intéresse pratiquement personne : pour le prix d'un boîtier IDE/USB, t'as un lecteur Blu-ray interne SATA qui écrit les DVD (moins de 30 €).

Après si comme moi t'as besoin de vieilleries qui existent pas en SATA (genre lecteur ZIP, graveur de DVD-RAM à tiroir, graveur LabelFlash, graveur HD-DVD), y a pas des masses de solutions viables. A titre perso, j'en avais deux en stock, et un des deux n'accepte tout simplement pas les graveurs (enfin, les trucs ATAPI). Ils sont reconnus, mais impossible de graver, ouvrir le tiroir, etc.

Avec le second ça marche (un truc noname acheté sur Amazon), mais l'alimentation me fait peur, je l'utilise pas régulièrement. Et c'est un truc pour disque dur que j'ai démonté en partie pour connecter du 5,25 pouces.

Maintenant, soyons francs : à part ceux qui n'aiment pas jeter et ceux qui ont des besoins très précis, ça n'intéresse personne et même quand ça marche, ça reste assez moyen ne serait-ce que parce que les graveurs vieillissent assez mal.

Même en SATA, d'ailleurs, c'est assez rare : tous les bridges supportent pas les lecteurs optiques SATA et le seul que j'ai, j'ai du le charcuter parce que le système pour ouvrir le tiroir est foireux et que les LEDs bleues m'énervaient.[COLOR="Silver"]

---------- Post added at 15h17 ---------- Previous post was at 15h15 ----------




> J'aurai une suggestion d'article/d'enquête:
> Avec l'euro qui se déprécie face au dollar est ce que le prix des PC/composants va augmenter ?
> Plus généralement quel est l’impact de la fluctuation des cours de monnaies, des matières premières, des spéculations, des pénuries, etc... sur le prix des composants PC ?


Réponse rapide : oui, la majorité du matériel augmente, c'est très visible sur les CPU, les SSD, les cartes graphiques.

Globalement, tout ce qui est cher et produit en flux tendu augmente rapidement, le reste suivra sûrement si l'euro reste faible.

----------


## Nikkolei22

Serait il possible de faire un petit article sur le WIFI AC et les routeurs dual band (notamment ceux qui peuvent agréger les deux bandes 2,4 Ghz et 5 Ghz) : est ce que ça concurrence efficacement le RJ45 Gigabit ? Et les plugs CPL Homeplug AV2 ? Et le WIFI AC des box sur lesquels les FAI refusent de communiquer quant à leur capacité à délivrer des gros débits (notamment Numericable) ?
Comment redistribuer efficacement le débit obtenu sur des abonnements fibre ?
Est ce que ça vaut le couper de bridger sa box pour mettre un routeur derrière ?
Les risques encourus sur la santé ?

Quels débits sont nécessaires/suffisants pour exploiter le débit disponibles ? 600 ? 800 ? 1200 ? 1300 ? 1600 ? 1900 ?

Et à l'autre bout, que peut on attendre sur un smartphone ? Sur un PC ? Faut il changer la carte WIFI intégrée pour un autre récepteur plus puissant ? L'impact lag sur le jeu en ligne ?

En bref : est ce que ça devient plus rentable maintenant de passer par ondes que par câble et est ce qu'on peut la jouer WAF tout en ayant les meilleurs débits ?

Et surtout : combien de sites profitent réellement de cette embellie et peuvent délivrer sur de tels débits ?

----------


## Dandu

Alors, rapidement (on pourra éventuellement en faire un truc)

-L'agrégation, c'est généralement du pipeau marketing, vu que le PC va prendre qu'une bande. Donc soir 450, soit 1300 (au max, en Wi-Fi 11n/11ac).
-Le CPL, en gros tu divises le débit théorique par 3 dans les bons cas.
-Le Wi-Fi, en gros tu divises par deux en réel si t'as une bonne réception.

Si t'as de la fibre à 1 Gb/s, c'est simple : rien ne permet d'atteindre ça en dehors de l'Ethernet. A 500 Mb/s, un bon routeur 11ac peut atteindre ça.

Sur un smartphone : t'as généralement une carte 11ac sur une ou deux antennes, soit 433 ou 866 théorique en 11ac, donc ~200 ou ~400 en réel.
Sur un ordinateur : t'as généralement une carte 11ac sur deux ou trois antennes (rare) donc 866 ou 1300 (~400/~700 en réel).

Tu peux changer la carte facilement dans la majorité des PC portables, évidemment pas dans un smartphone.

Le coté santé, pas la place d'en discuter ici.

Pour les jeux, le lag doit pas jouer sauf si tu captes mal.

----------


## Nikkolei22

Il y a des routeurs comme l'Asus RT-AC87 qui permettent de pousser a 1700 MB/s sur la fréquence 5 GHz et donc de dépasser en théorie le Gigabit.
Il est également évoque sur les fiches techniques que certains récepteur dual-band peuvent agréger les débits des deux bandes : vrai ou faux ?

---------- Post added at 14h31 ---------- Previous post was at 14h20 ----------

Quant au récepteur en choisissant la carte PCE-AC68 les testeurs sont parvenus a envoyer a 692 Mbits soit 86.5 Mo/s. Récepteur avec triple antenne externe. Mais effectivement le test ne fait pas mention d'agréger la bande des 2,4 GHz et celle des 5 GHz. En tous cas pas sur le même réseau.

----------


## Dandu

L'Asus, il agrège 11n (450) et 11ac (1300) pour atteindre 1750, oui, mais faut une carte adaptée. 

La carte Asus, elle a 3 antennes, c'est ce que je dis : environ 700 en réel.

Mais agréger les deux bandes 5 GHz, ça veut dire avoir deux cartes généralement (les routeurs dual band ont deux cartes en interne), donc c'est assez rare sur un PC. Ou une carte avec deux puces distinctes, mais c'est pas encore déployé, il me semble. C'est intéressant pour relier deux routeurs, par contre.

Mais dans la vie réelle, t'as une carte 3 antennes dans ton PC, donc ~700 dans de bonnes conditions (dans la pratique, sûrement un peu moins)

----------


## Nikkolei22

En fait sur le n, avec une technique de compression l'Asus prétend pousser à 600 (pourvu que le récepteur soit compatible, donc préférablement Asus).

Et il envoie 4 blocs de 433 Mb/s sur le 5 Ghz, soit 1 733.

Donc 1 733 + 600 on est presque à 2 400 théorique.

----------


## Nikkolei22

Un sujet pourrait être intéressant à traiter : le Home streaming. De jeux.
(Et accessoirement, c'est en lien avec le fait d'avoir une bonne liaison WIFI à domicile).

Quelles sont les alternatives à part steam et le Nvidia Gamestream ? Est ce qu'on peut streamer de son (gros) PC vers une tablette ? Un smartphone ? Avec une manette ps3 ? Sans souris ?
Est ce qu'on peut streamer vers un tout petit PC à base d'Atom mais relié à sa télé ? Est ce que le PC qui streame est complètement bloqué ?
Est ce qu'avec la fonction Wake on Lan on pourrait imaginer le réveiller loin de chez soi ?
Est ce réalister de penser jouer avec une liaison 4G aux jeux de son PC ?

----------


## etn

L'autre jour, je souhaitais avoir des infos pour monter un multiscreen ( deux ou trois dalles sur un seul pied ).

J'en ai chié pour trouver des infos sur les dalles adaptées a cet usage .... la finesse des bords, le rapport qualité prix ( je voulais rester vaste dans les usages ), les cartes graphiques minimales à envisager etc ....

Un comparatif poussé sur les écouteurs intra .... ca pourrait etre pas mal également.

----------


## bambibreizh

Hej !

Je ne sais pas si le sujet déjà été soumis et je ne me souviens pas l'avoir vu passé dans un des numéros.
Serait-il possible de faire la lumière (ça va peut-être être plus rapide qu'une ampoule basse consommation vous me direz) sur l'usure ou non des composants type CPU, GPU, CM, HDD, SSD, lecteur optique, ...
J'ai récemment entendu dire qu'un CPU ne s'usait pas dans le temps, ce qui m'a fortement étonné vu qu'un transistor reste physique et que le physique ça s'use forcément (à mon avis).

Merci et bonne journée  :;):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Salut à tous !
En discutant de la consommation des cartes graphiques on en est venus à évoquer l'énergivoracité (si ça existe  ::ninja:: ) des processus de fabrication des matériels informatiques. Ne pensez-vous pas qu'un article sur le matériel informatique et l'environnement pourrait être un angle intéressant, si l'on considère la problématique à la fois du point de vue de l'utilisateur (vous en parlez déjà un fréquemment) mais également du point de vue du producteur (ses coûts énergétiques, son empreinte carbone etc.) ?  ::huh::

----------


## Hipparchia

C'est vrai que des comparaisons ça me rend toujours curieux.
Par exemple est-ce qu'une tablette qui remplace pas mal de bouquins est moins polluante, de son processus de fabrication à son (éventuel) recyclage en passant pas sa consommation (et celle des serveurs de contenu), comparé à des imprimeries qui ont des processus de plus en plus "green" (replantage des zarbres, déchlorage and co des processus, meilleur gestion de l'eau, encres pas trop dégueu, recyclage des fibres après un transport polluant etc etc).

Avoir des chiffres là dessus ça doit pas être évident.

----------


## Anonyme866

> Serait-il possible de faire la lumière (ça va peut-être être plus rapide qu'une ampoule basse consommation vous me direz) sur l'usure ou non des composants type CPU, GPU, CM, HDD, SSD, lecteur optique, ...
> J'ai récemment entendu dire qu'un CPU ne s'usait pas dans le temps, ce qui m'a fortement étonné vu qu'un transistor reste physique et que le physique ça s'use forcément (à mon avis).


Ça m'intéresserait dans le cas d'une alimentation par exemple. Savoir s'il est préférable d'en changer de temps à autre, notamment lorsque l'on garde le "même PC" en le faisant évoluer au fur et à mesure. Dans ce cas, on change à peu près tout, que ce soit pour la performance, le rapport quantité/prix (DD/SSD) ou l'évolution de normes. Mais l'on pense rarement à l'alimentation qui, du coup, peut significativement prendre de l'âge. Surtout que maintenant, comme il n'y a plus d'envolé de consommation en parallèle de la course à la puissance, ça devient moins évident.

----------


## Narm

Une petite idée concernant la frise chronologique : l'histoire de l'overcloking / débridage.
Comment cette pratique est née (je suis sûr que nous sommes nombreux à se souvenir des touches turbos des ordinateurs des collèges), comment elle s'est répandue (le coup des Celeron 300@450, des premières cartes mères jumper free, des Core 2 Duo dont on doublait presque la fréquence), avant d'être bannie par les constructeurs sauf à payer de l'argent supplémentaire...

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Ça m'intéresserait dans le cas d'une alimentation par exemple. Savoir s'il est préférable d'en changer de temps à autre, notamment lorsque l'on garde le "même PC" en le faisant évoluer au fur et à mesure. Dans ce cas, on change à peu près tout, que ce soit pour la performance, le rapport quantité/prix (DD/SSD) ou l'évolution de normes. Mais l'on pense rarement à l'alimentation qui, du coup, peut significativement prendre de l'âge. Surtout que maintenant, comme il n'y a plus d'envolé de consommation en parallèle de la course à la puissance, ça devient moins évident.


Oui, et pour poursuivre sur le sujet de l'alim' : on sait qu'une alim' de 700W devient inutile pour une bécane "raisonnable" -même de joueur- hormis si l'on prend en compte le fait qu'elle tourne en passif (donc sans activer le ventilo). Mais le fait qu'elle soit surdimensionnée lui permet-elle d'offrir un meilleur rendement ? La consommation d'un ventilo 5V doit-elle être considérée comme négligeable sur une bécane qui tourne un paquet d'heures par an ? Sa dissipation thermique est-elle différente de celle d'une 450 ou 500W, par exemple ?

Quand je vois toutes les questions que peut soulever un seul composant, je me dis que la question écolo-environnementale peut même donner lieu à plusieurs magazines Hardware !  ::o: 

Je vois d'ici la page en fin de magazine :
*Jeu vidéo et environnement : la config écolo !*  ::lol::

----------


## Nirm

> . Mais le fait qu'elle soit surdimensionnée lui permet-elle d'offrir un meilleur rendement ?


 Le rendement est mesuré via la norme 80+.
Si tu as une alim de 700W pour une conso réelle de 300W, tu ne tires pas 50% dessus donc tu as une idée de son rendement (en fonction de la norme, Bronze, Gold, etc...)

Sinon, on sait aussi que la plage optimale pour une alim est entre 50 et 75% de sa puissance.
On parle en général de 60-65%.

Pour le ventilo de l'alim, j'ai pas compris en fait.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Bien sûr, mais si tu donnes les réponses ici, c'est pas du jeu. Ca ne sert plus à rien de suggérer un sujet pour le magazine.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## dutilleul

Il y a longtemps que ça ne sert plus à rien de suggérer un sujet pour le magazine.  ::ninja::

----------


## bambibreizh

Hej !

Je ne sais plus si le sujet a déjà été traité ou non, je ne serai pas contre un petit topo sur la fibre (comparaison des techno proposées par les opérateurs (FTTB, FTTH, ...), un point sur la techno et son avenir, l'avenir de l'adsl pour concurrencer ( ::P: ), le taux de déploiement actuel et les prévisions avec le plan du gouvernement, ...)
A vot' bon coeur  :;):

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je propose un test de chargeur allume-cigare USB.
Vu le nombre de références et les différences de prix, je pense qu'on peut avoir un sujet aussi croustillant (au premier degré...) que pour les alimentations de PC.

----------


## Qiou87

> Hej !
> 
> Je ne sais plus si le sujet a déjà été traité ou non, je ne serai pas contre un petit topo sur la fibre (comparaison des techno proposées par les opérateurs (FTTB, FTTH, ...), un point sur la techno et son avenir, l'avenir de l'adsl pour concurrencer (), le taux de déploiement actuel et les prévisions avec le plan du gouvernement, ...)
> A vot' bon coeur


A vérifier mais il me semble qu'il y avait déjà eu un truc sur les opérateurs internet dans un ancien numéro (ou alors je divague, ce qui est loin d'être impossible). Ceci dit ton idée est bonne et y'a sûrement matière à enquêter, entre les débits proposés/réels, les différentes technos et les taux de déploiement.




> Je propose un test de chargeur allume-cigare USB.
> Vu le nombre de références et les différences de prix, je pense qu'on peut avoir un sujet aussi croustillant (au premier degré...) que pour les alimentations de PC.


Y'avait eu aussi un truc sur les chargeurs secteur, avec dissection du chargeur Apple par exemple. On resterait dans la même veine, ça me paraît tout à fait possible si ça intéresse du monde. Bon, uniquement des pauvres vu que les caisses récentes ont des ports USB, mais faut pas discriminer.  ::ninja::

----------


## bambibreizh

> A vérifier mais il me semble qu'il y avait déjà eu un truc sur les opérateurs internet dans un ancien numéro (ou alors je divague, ce qui est loin d'être impossible). Ceci dit ton idée est bonne et y'a sûrement matière à enquêter, entre les débits proposés/réels, les différentes technos et les taux de déploiement.


Merci pour ton retour (ça fait "pro" ou "administratif" mais quand même !)

De mémoire, on a eu des comparatifs sur les box et leurs fonctionnalités, des comparaisons de débits sur la partie ADSL. Je reconnais avoir eu la flemme de fouiller dans les CPCHW pour retrouver si quelque chose sur la partie fibre avait été fait.
J'ai pu remarquer aussi que la fusion SFR / Numéricable avait entraînée un certain retard dans le déploiement de la fibre (dans ma ville on a pris dans les 6 mois de retard avec cette fusion (excuse avancée aussi bien par la mairie que par l'opérateur)). J'ai pu voir aussi sur les pubs SFR qu'ils parlent de débit à 200Mb/s mais rien au sujet de la répartition entre upload/download (bon je pourrais trouver cette info par moi même, mais je tente d'étayer mon idée un peu aussi ;p)

----------


## Narm

Y a déjà eu un article sur les parafoudres, parasurtenseur et toutes les diverses protections électriques qu'on peut acheter ?
Avec l'été et les orages qui arrivent, ça pourrait être sympa de tester quelques modèles afin de savoir s'ils protègent vraiment, contre quoi et pour quel rapport qualité prix.

----------


## SuperLowl

Salut.

Je crois qu'il y avait déjà eu quelque chose, en effet. Je suis par contre bien incapable de te dire dans quel numéro.

Mais j'appuie grandement l'idée ! C'est le genre de questions que je me pose. A-t-on réellement besoin d'un onduleur ou une bonne multiprise parafoudre suffit-elle dans la majorité des cas ? Quel danger pour nos PC en cas de surtension (légère ou violente) ?
Bref. Le genre de réponses aux questions à la con que CPC sait si bien faire, avec les tests de quelques matériels en prime.

----------


## Anonyme866

*C'était le CPCH n°08 :*




Ça date d'Avril/Mai 2011. Peut être qu'il y a eu du neuf depuis et, en ce cas, ça vaudrait le coup de porter à nouveau la bonne parole. Et si en plus, il y avait des solutions portables/transportables pour les gens se déplaçant avec PC portable en zone électriquement peu sûre, ça serait top.

----------


## SCoPmod

> C'est le genre de questions que je me pose. A-t-on réellement besoin d'un onduleur ou une bonne multiprise parafoudre suffit-elle dans la majorité des cas ? Quel danger pour nos PC en cas de surtension (légère ou violente) ?


Petit témoignage, ça pourrait t'intéresser: il y a deux-trois ans j'ai eu une surtension *massive* sur le réseau électrique (les lampadaires dans la rue éclairaient, allez, 5 fois plus fort que d'habitude, on se serait cru en plein jour presque... j’exagère à peine, sérieusement): d'abord coupure brutale de courant quand j'étais en train de jouer, ensuite rallumage des lampadaires dans la rue avec "puissance x5" (et donc rallumage du PC à ce moment là), les appareils électriques dans la maison faisaient des bruits inquiétants (frigo qui grésille _fortement_, j'ai même coupé le disjoncteur manuellement à ce moment-là), les lumières vacillaient franchement et même, au bout d'un moment, un beau gros arc électrique est sorti d'un lampadaire proche dans la rue ("_KRZAKKK_... *CLAC !*"). ça calme.

Bilan: carte graphique grillée, alimentation grillée (frigo grillé, décodeur grillé, TV grillée... mais ça c'est un autre sujet). Le proco n'a pas bougé, lui, et c'est encore sur celui-ci que tourne le PC que j'utilise là maintenant tout de suite pour taper mon post. Le disque dur non plus n'a pas bougé... c'est dommage que j'avais pas de SSD à l'époque, je me demande si ça aurait tenu le coup.

Enfin bref, sachant que le tout était monté sur une multiprise "parafoudre", enfin c'est ce que disait l'emballage... un onduleur aurait certainement tenu le choc (me suis renseigné sur ces p'tites bêtes, depuis), mais uniquement un modèle industriel je dirais... j'ai pas l'impression que l'onduleur de base prévu pour le particulier, sans lissage de courant, aurait encaissé le choc: je crois que sauf à taper dans les modèles industriels, un onduleur de base n'est bon qu'à encaisser de petites surtensions et à préserver le matériel des petites variations de courant qui doivent le dégrader ou diminuer sa durée de vie sur le long terme, pas à supporter un évènement qui a fait sauter la moitié des lampadaires du quartier, donc a priori pas non plus à encaisser un coup de foudre...

Cela dit, c'est juste mon intuition de mec qui a lu un dossier online sur les onduleurs, et ce que je m'en rappelle: ce que j'viens de dire ça peut très bien être une énorme connerie (hors témoignage, évidemment)  ::):   :;):

----------


## Anonyme866

Les prises parafoudre d'entrée de gamme, plus encore les nonames, ne sont pas censées offrir une grande protection. Les onduleurs multiprises comme ceux d'APC ont, eux, une excellente réputation. Je ne pense pas avoir été affecté par une tension quintuple comme ton cas. Par contre, j'ai eu pas mal de travaux dans le secteur avec pas mal de perturbations électriques. Le PC fonctionne toujours très bien. Et j'en suis gré à mon *APC Back UPS ES 700*. Je dirais également que ce n'est pas parce que l'on ne peut pas se protéger du pire du pire, comme la tension quintuple, qu'il ne faut se protéger de rien. Un voleur motivé/équipé peut venir à jour d'une bonne serrure, pourtant l'on ne s'en passe pas et l'on ferme la porte de chez soi à clef. Ça élève quand même le seuil de protection en se prémunissant de pas mal de problèmes, les plus communs étant souvent les plus sous-estimés alors qu'on y est statistiquement plus exposé (des surtensions moins impressionnantes mais plus régulières pouvant faire aussi pas mal de dégâts). Après, faut savoir ce qu'on veut. Payer cent eurossous pour protéger le matos le plus sensible et coûteux comme le PC et ses périphériques, ça me parait pas grand chose à terme.

----------


## Markus

Un point non technique mais important à savoir, les assurances habitation couvrent les dégâts du à une surtension. Ça m'est arrivé 2 fois déjà. Vérifier quand même que le contrat ne demande pas de franchise.

----------


## Mastaba

L'onduleur/parafoudre même si il protège pas forcément de toute la surtension pourra au moins en diminuer l'amplitude et donc les dégâts non?

----------


## Anonyme866

C'est son rôle, oui. Parce que même si l'Assurance rembourse, elle ne réparera pas tout en remboursant. La perte de données par exemple. Sans compter la simple gène si, pas de bol, l'on avait besoin du PC et de ses périphériques peu après la catastrophe. D'autant plus que se faire rembourser peut prendre du temps auquel il faudra ajouter celui de la commande du nouveau matos. Et, entre temps, faudra faire sans.

----------


## Narm

> *C'était le CPCH n°08 :*
> 
> Ça date d'Avril/Mai 2011. Peut être qu'il y a eu du neuf depuis et, en ce cas, ça vaudrait le coup de porter à nouveau la bonne parole. Et si en plus, il y avait des solutions portables/transportables pour les gens se déplaçant avec PC portable en zone électriquement peu sûre, ça serait top.


Je viens de relire l'article. 
Effectivement, il ne semble pas y avoir de révolution dans le domaine, mais de nouvelles références sont apparues en 4 ans. 
Mais je me posais également la question de voir s'il y a perte du débit maximale d'une ligne adsl avec ce type de protection. 
Après, c'est compliqué vu le nombre de références sur le marché ; peut être utiliser les références les plus vendues sur mat.net  ::ninja::  ?

----------


## SCoPmod

> Je dirais également que ce n'est pas parce que l'on ne peut pas se protéger du pire du pire, comme la tension quintuple, qu'il ne faut se protéger de rien. Un voleur motivé/équipé peut venir à jour d'une bonne serrure, pourtant l'on ne s'en passe pas et l'on ferme la porte de chez soi à clef. Ça élève quand même le seuil de protection en se prémunissant de pas mal de problèmes, les plus communs étant souvent les plus sous-estimés alors qu'on y est statistiquement plus exposé (des surtensions moins impressionnantes mais plus régulières pouvant faire aussi pas mal de dégâts). Après, faut savoir ce qu'on veut. Payer cent eurossous pour protéger le matos le plus sensible et coûteux comme le PC et ses périphériques, ça me parait pas grand chose à terme.


Tu prêches un convertible, coupaing  :;):  J'suis le genre de mec que tous les bonnes gens et toutes les bonnes gens traitent de "parano" et regardent de travers juste parce que je transporte deux sachets d'éponges hémostatiques anti-hémorragies dans ma sacoche, que je porte tous les jours  :;): 

Pour les onduleurs, j'avais fait une exception cela dit: vu le fait que ça marche avec des batteries, donc matos périssable à devoir remplacer à date fixe, et vu le fait qu'il faut calculer la conso du PC protégeable avant, ça m'avait finalement fait repousser l'achat aux calendes Grecques, qui tombent la semaine des quatre Jeudis... avec le temps ça m'est sorti de la tête, du coup j'suis toujours pas équipé à ce niveau-là.

En tous cas, merci pour ton lien, grâce à toi j'ai enfin trouvé un onduleur pas trop cher et intéressant...  ::): 





> Un point non technique mais important à savoir, les assurances habitation couvrent les dégâts du à une surtension. Ça m'est arrivé 2 fois déjà. Vérifier quand même que le contrat ne demande pas de franchise.


EDF avait été très correct, pour le coup: ce sont eux qui se sont pointés, en envoyant un technicien faire du porte à porte dans toute la ville, pour dire qu'ils étaient désolés et venir donner la marche à suivre aux clients (contacter l'assurance, fournir les factures avant telle date, etc... l'assurance ayant été directement prévenue par EDF, ils n'ont fait aucune difficulté pour reconnaître "le sinistre"). Bien, vraiment.





> C'est son rôle, oui. Parce que même si l'Assurance rembourse, elle ne réparera pas tout en remboursant. La perte de données par exemple. Sans compter la simple gène si, pas de bol, l'on avait besoin du PC et de ses périphériques peu après la catastrophe. D'autant plus que se faire rembourser peut prendre du temps auquel il faudra ajouter celui de la commande du nouveau matos. Et, entre temps, faudra faire sans.


D'où l'intérêt d'avoir prévu de quoi sauvegarder à l'avance, genre disque externe qu'on update une fois tous les six mois voire plus souvent si on crée beaucoup de données... quoique maintenant, "c'est plus la peine" puisque cette folie du cloud computing sert de solution de sauvegarde pour la plupart des gens. C'est même comme ça que ça leur est vendu: "plus de problèmes avec vos données en cas de panne, viendez nous les filer, viendez !". Et eux ils marchent pas, ils courent.  :Facepalm: 

Après, pour quelqu'un qui bosse en télétravail, ça se prévoit aussi, ça: un simple PC portable qui servira de back-up matériel, ça coûte rien... le plus chiant dans ce genre de cas c'est la perte d'internet suite à matériel (box, modem) grillé. Mais bon, si un réseau wi-fi est pas trop loin... sauf si ledit boulot est sensible niveau données, autrement ça passe  ::):

----------


## Anonyme866

Le remplacement des batteries d'onduleurs serait un point à aborder de plus sur ce sujet, notamment vis à vis des canards qui ont franchi le pas suite à ce CPCH n°08. Histoire de justifier un nouvel article.

----------


## bambibreizh

On pourrait aussi voir l'impact de l'usage de la batterie sur le rendement du lissage en sortie (si ça peut aider à étoffer les idées sur le sujet ;p)

----------


## n4tURL

Salut à toute l'équipe. 
Il serait possible d'avoir un dossier sur l'usure dans le temps des solution aio pour cpu? 
Je trouve les aio vraiment trop "parfait" . Le liquide doit forcément ce dégrader. Quid des perf après un usage H24 sur un cpu OC a mort !? 
Et en complément, quel type de liquide pouvons nous mettre dedans et en quel quantité. 
A plus

----------


## Qiou87

> Salut à toute l'équipe. 
> Il serait possible d'avoir un dossier sur l'usure dans le temps des solution aio pour cpu? 
> Je trouve les aio vraiment trop "parfait" . Le liquide doit forcément ce dégrader. Quid des perf après un usage H24 sur un cpu OC a mort !? 
> Et en complément, quel type de liquide pouvons nous mettre dedans et en quel quantité. 
> A plus


L'idée est pas mauvaise, mais y'a deux problèmes: la première c'est que la position de la rédaction vis-à-vis des AiO est qu'ils sont chers et relativement inutiles par rapport à de l'aircooling HdG. La seconde c'est qu'un AiO c'est pas parfait, t'as souvent un ventilo passable alors que le kit vaut 80€ et une pompe qui peut siffler/caviter/etc. 


Le truc sur les onduleurs c'est pas con du tout d'y revenir pour voir ce qui a changé. Pad Ranoiaque tu penses à quoi quand tu parles du remplacement des batteries? Juste en parler genre "vous pouvez changer la batterie quand elle est morte ça coûte moins cher qu'un onduleur neuf" ou tu as des idées plus précises en tête?

----------


## Anonyme866

Pour le remplacement de batterie, je rebondissais sur le sujet introduit par SCoPmod

Me concernant... S'il y a un moment, une durée de vie, où il est préférable d'envisager son remplacement avant qu'elle ne soit morte. De façon préventive donc. Enfin, surtout si l'usure de la batterie peut, à partir d'un certain stade, impacter sur le rôle protecteur de l'onduleur. Parce que si l'onduleur fonctionne en condition normale, sans différence avec lorsqu'il était flamboyant neuf, lorsque tout va bien, mais que l'usure de la batterie n'impacte qu'en cas de surtension importante, ça ne protège plus, c'est embêtant. Dans cette hypothèse, un ignare en informatique/électronique/électrique comme moi, sans information type CPCH pour compenser, ne peut le pressentir avant qu'il ne soit trop tard. Tant que ça fonctionne, on laisse tel quel. Et c'est peut être pas la bonne attitude.

Après, oui, est ce que simplement remplacer la batterie est suffisant ou n'est ce qu'une fausse économie par rapport à un remplacement intégral, un nouvel onduleur. Car la batterie s'use, mais est ce que l'onduleur hors batterie s'use lui aussi par exemple ?

Mes questions sont celles d'un profane inquiet. Ça peut paraître ridicule.

----------


## n4tURL

Les r9 fury X sont dispo depuis peu. Ça vous dirait de réaliser un modèle custom maison ?
Remplacer le ventilateur d'origine par un modèle plus performant genre : noctua NF-F12PWM; bequiet silent wings 2.
Et de brancher la fiche pwm directement sur la carte mère, pour mieux contrôler la vitesse de ventilation ? Avec des outil comme afterburner/ msi clic bios/ asus truc muche ?.

----------


## SuperLowl

> L'idée est pas mauvaise, mais y'a deux problèmes: la première c'est que la position de la rédaction vis-à-vis des AiO est qu'ils sont chers et relativement inutiles par rapport à de l'aircooling HdG.


Sans vouloir rentrer dans le débat (il n'y en a pas de toute façon, je suis globalement d'accord avec ce que tu as dit que le WC), il y a quand même de plus en plus de petits boitiers où l'aircooling HdG n'est pas toujours envisageable pour des questions de dimensions.

----------


## Anonyme866

Au sujet des onduleurs, dans l'hypothèse où un article retour se ferait... Existe t-il une solution nomade ? Après tout, des joueurs optent pour des PC portables/transportables et bougent avec. Et l'on est jamais sûr du courant où l'on va temporairement, pas de recul. De fait, les dégâts sur le matos électronique peut être insidieux, difficile d'estimer, en dehors des pires dégâts, où l'engin s'est dégradé. Une solution portable, pas aussi encombrante que les onduleurs fixes à batterie de plusieurs kilos serait intéressante.

Mon plus jeune frère est marin. Il m'a rapporté que pas mal de ses collègues ont des problèmes, une usure prématurée, de leurs appareils, dont des smartphones, qu'ils rechargent sur le bateau. Je subodore que le courant ne doit pas être bien stable. Or, il aimerait bien faire l'acquisition d'un PC de jeu. Mais si c'est pour le brancher dans ces conditions, je le lui ai déconseillé sauf onduleur... mais c'est trop lourd. En tous cas, le genre de modèle pré-cité que je possède. 

Le "moins pire" que j'ai trouvé côté encombrement pour un onduleur avec batterie est l'*Infosec Z1- ZENERGY CUBE 400* et *sa variante 600*. Mais je n'ai pas mis le curseur sur des retours clients pour une utilisation nomade "tout courant".

----------


## dutilleul

Bonne idée.....un test de la qualité du courant distribué dans les différents trains européens ne serait pas mal non plus.

----------


## Nacodaco

> Bonne idée.....un test de la qualité du courant distribué dans les différents trains européens ne serait pas mal non plus.


Ou même tout simplement dans les voitures.

----------


## Anonyme866

Un article sur les périphériques hors grands noms serait intéressant. Savoir si c'est de l'imitation, de la copie ou une création maison à moins que ce ne soit des marques alternatives des "véritables" constructeurs. Et, bien sûr, ce que ça vaut. Je pense particulièrement aux souris. Je vois souvent sur Amazon, avec de bonnes moyennes sur les retours clients, ou même parfois citées sur les sujets de ce forum, des marques que l'on ne voit jamais, ou prou, dans les colonnes de CPC ou CPCH. Perixx, Zalman*, TeckNet, VicTsing ou Patuoxun... Si certaines se cantonnent à l'entrée de gamme, parfois le moyen de gamme, quelques unes, à en juger par les tarifs, se placent dans le haut de gamme parmi les Logitech, Razer, Roccat et autres. Pourtant, elles semblent invisibles et négligées par la presse. Y aurait il une raison à cela ?


* : Oui, Zalman est parfois cité, en bien, mais pas en souris. Ou j'ai raté la chose.

----------


## glanumf

Il y a quelques années, vous avez écris un article pour jouer "à distance" avec la tour déporter dans une autre pièce et des câbles méga long. J'avais aimer l'idée mais la réalisation restait tout de même assez contraignante. Depuis de nouvelles techno existent, notamment le streaming. Il existe la solution de Steam qui marche plutôt bien (Witcher 3 sur ma TV, j'adore). Il existe la solution de Nvidia avec du matériel propriétaire, mais qui pourrait être moins cher qu'un ordi dans le salon. Bref, j'aimerais bien lire un article qui compare les solution pour jouer sur la tv, sans avoir la tour d'ordi dans la même pièce.

J'ai aussi vu http://moonlight-stream.com/ qui permet de streamer vers un pc / une tablette / un raspberry.

----------


## Nilsou

Hum, petite question hors sujet : il parait quand le prochain cpc hardware ?

----------


## tonton-thon

J'ai beaucoup aimé le dernier CPC hardware, les kits d'upgrade remplacés par des configs spécialisées, ça m'a tout de suite attiré.

Je suis de plus en plus intéressé par les confis en mini itx (voir micro atx), et un dossier là dessus avec plein de zolis boitiers (notamment), ce serait chouette  ::P:  ; et pourquoi pas avec les futures steam machines et...la CPC box...

----------


## velociraptor

- Le seul CPCH ou on trouve des informations sur les onduleurs est le N°8 ? Il y a une demi page et deux modèles testés (les plus vendus).
- Je serais intéressé par un récapitulatif de tous les dossiers traités (un sommaire) dans tous les anciens numéros afin de retrouver facilement des anciens articles.

----------


## Hipparchia

J'ai beaucoup aimé la nouvelle maquette avec la comparaison des produits avec des choses qui datent un peu (gain de perf sur 3/5 ans je sais plus).
Ça manquait vraiment et c'est arrivé.

----------


## Anonyme866

Pour en remettre une couche sur cette idée des marques obscures, voilà un commentaire tout frais issu du sujet dédié aux claviers :





> Le problème des périphériques tel que les souris ou les claviers, c'est le marketing et l'aura des marques qui font vendre
> Zowie, Mionix, Filco, Realforce, Ducky, PFU, ce sont des marques qui ne parleront qu'aux connaisseurs
> Corsair, Razer, Roccat etc... ça parle au grand public (grand public du monde gaming bien entendu)



Je trouverais bon que l'expertise CPCH permette de faire découvrir les bons produits dont le marketing n'assure pas la renommée.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai beaucoup aimé la nouvelle maquette avec la comparaison des produits avec des choses qui datent un peu (gain de perf sur 3/5 ans je sais plus).
> Ça manquait vraiment et c'est arrivé.


+1

----------


## Nilsou

Je ne sais pas trop si ça doit se placer dans CPC hardware mais je dirais que oui :
J'ai une nouvelle config et mon cœur balance entre Windows 10 8.1 ou 7 ou même passer sur un linux vu que mal de jeux sont supportés maintenant.
Pour 8.1 le fait d'y passer était relativement obvious mais ce n'est plus le cas avec 10.

En fouillant sur le fofo je me suis rendu compte qu'en fait tout le monde se pose la même question. Je pense donc que cette question "quel système pour une nouvelle config" a sa place dans CPC hardware parce que souvent c'est après avoir acheté du matos qu'on va se la poser. 

Je pense que vous saurez voir le soucis qui se pose mais je le précise au cas ou :
Windows va rendre petit à petit obsolète ses anciennes versions que sont Windows 7 et 8, ne serais-ce que par l'absence de support de DirectX 12. 

La question ne se poserais pas si Windows 10 était parfait, mais c'est loin d’être le cas et beaucoup n'apprécient pas forcement la direction prise (confidentialité, expérience utilisateur, système auto intrusif etc ... ) , surtout qu'en l'état c'est encore instable et la compatibilité niveau jeu est très aléatoire. 

Du coups on est un peu à la croisée des chemin et la question de faire une install fraiche 8.1 ou même 7 se pose. Quant aux compatibilités Ubuntu qui sont de plus en plus présente ça met sur le tapis la question d'une install fraiche ou d'un double boot avec un Ubuntu. Bref, tout pleins de question qu'il serait bon de voir débroussailler en profondeur par CPC.

----------


## Dandu

La compatibilité Windows 7, ça va être un souci avec Skylake, notamment au niveau de l'installation en USB (souci sur le support des normes).

Donc je dirais direct Windows 8.1 au moins, mais je vais proposer le sujet au Doc'.

----------


## natijah

Pour compléter le dossier, ça serait bien d'avoir un petit article pour séparer la vérité du clickbait par rapport à Windows 10.
Par exemple ce que Microsoft récupère sans que l'on puisse désactiver.
Est-ce que tout est réellement désactivable?
Est-ce vraiment utile de tout désactiver en mode "gros barbu"?
Que faire si une mise à jour Windows Update vient pourrir notre PC?
etc.

----------


## Hipparchia

> Pour compléter le dossier, ça serait bien d'avoir un petit article pour séparer la vérité du clickbait par rapport à Windows 10.
> Par exemple ce que Microsoft récupère sans que l'on puisse désactiver.
> Est-ce que tout est réellement désactivable?
> Est-ce vraiment utile de tout désactiver en mode "gros barbu"?
> Que faire si une mise à jour Windows Update vient pourrir notre PC?
> etc.


Ca vaut ce que ça vaut : "Windows 10 n’espionne pas autant qu’on voudrait le faire croire"
https://www.abyssproject.net/2015/08...-faire-croire/
Par ailleurs Google (chrome, les smartphones, Yosemite etc) est aussi bavard (suffit de lancer un little snitch sur un Mac et de lancer Chrome), donc je ne sais pas pourquoi on s'affole particulièrement sur W10. Si c'est inquiétant, alors il faut s'inquiéter de tout le reste.
Un dossier qui viendrait compléter celui d'Humanoïde : "à l'heure de Steam OS et de la loi renseignement, migrer sur Linux en groupe a t-il un intérêt ?" serait pas mal.
Vis ma vis de migrant pendant 1 mois.

----------


## Nilsou

> Pour compléter le dossier, ça serait bien d'avoir un petit article pour séparer la vérité du clickbait par rapport à Windows 10.
> Par exemple ce que Microsoft récupère sans que l'on puisse désactiver.
> Est-ce que tout est réellement désactivable?
> Est-ce vraiment utile de tout désactiver en mode "gros barbu"?
> Que faire si une mise à jour Windows Update vient pourrir notre PC?
> etc.


Je plussoie beaucoup beaucoup  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ca vaut ce que ça vaut : "Windows 10 n’espionne pas autant qu’on voudrait le faire croire"
> https://www.abyssproject.net/2015/08...-faire-croire/
> Par ailleurs Google (chrome, les smartphones, Yosemite etc) est aussi bavard (suffit de lancer un little snitch sur un Mac et de lancer Chrome), donc je ne sais pas pourquoi on s'affole particulièrement sur W10. Si c'est inquiétant, alors il faut s'inquiéter de tout le reste.
> Un dossier qui viendrait compléter celui d'Humanoïde : "à l'heure de Steam OS et de la loi renseignement, migrer sur Linux en groupe a t-il un intérêt ?" serait pas mal.
> Vis ma vis de migrant pendant 1 mois.


Ce n'est pas pareil. Ça fait un bout de temps que l'on sait que google et consort (facebook et cie) ont construit un énorme profil de nous même lorsqu'on surf sur le web . Et ça fait un bout de temps qu'on sait que niveau smartphone ce n'est pas joli joli non plus, Mais au moins là on a plusieurs choix fonctionnels et qui se valent. Libre à nous de ne pas transporter de dossier sensible sur smartphone et de choisir le smartphone le moins bavard. 
Par contre le fait que ce genre de chose s'introduise dans les PC de bureau est une red-line qu'il ne fallait pas dépasser (pour beaucoup de gens) du fait de l'utilisation qu'on en fait et du monopole de windows. 

Donc ça pose quand même une vrai question de choix de système d'exploitation et de ce qu'il est possible de limiter (et ce qu'il fait vraiment) notre petit windows 10.

Je pense que la communauté CPC attends un putain de débroussaillage sur la question tant la question prends de l'ampleur et tant la vérité semble floue pour le moment.

----------


## Hipparchia

> Ce n'est pas pareil.
> [...]
> Par contre le fait que ce genre de chose s'introduise dans les PC de bureau est une red-line qu'il ne fallait pas dépasser (pour beaucoup de gens) du fait de l'utilisation qu'on en fait et du monopole de windows.


Ben à ma connaissance un mac sous OSX 10.10 ou un laptop sous Chrome OS ce sont des PC de bureau donc si, c'est un peu pareil. C'est juste que Windows est l'OS le plus utilisé, et particulièrement par les joueurs (quoique ça dépend de quels jeux on parle).
Et par ailleurs le smartphone est peut-être aujourd'hui plus utilisé que le PC de bureau, aussi bien par geeks que les lambdas, avec téléchargement de dizaines d'apps gratuites obscures qui font on ne sait trop quoi (que ce soit sous google play, le store de microsoft ou de l'app store) donc pour moi le problème est juste pas nouveau, et il ne fait frémir que quelques personnes. Ça n'invalide pas le problème évidemment.
Aujourd'hui la vie privée est le combat assez solitaire de quelques personnes, tout le monde s'en fout, c'est compliqué et on "on a rien à cacher". Dans le pire des cas c'est une volonté assumée. Aujourd'hui c'est le service qui compte (et gmail, chrome, ou facebook rendent le service. La synchro smartphone OS, les automatisations, les sauvegardes de mot de passe etc). Et c'est vraiment pas une question de génération, les jeunes sont vraiment pas méfiants du tout, et pas forcément technophiles non plus.
Genre le dossier humanoïde je l'ai fait tourner : les vieux bittent rien, et c'est trop long pour les jeunes. Moi même franchement, j'ai la flemme et je ferais bien le pas si on me mâchait le travail... C'est dire le niveau général  ::P: 
On peut pas se regarder entre barbus et barbues et penser qu'on est représentatifs.

Ce que je veux dire par là c'est que même parmi les gens avertis, qui s'est posé de A à Z la question de la surveillance. Qui n'utilise pas Facebook ? Ou Twitter ? Ou Chrome ? Ou le androïd livré avec le téléphone ? Qui n'utilise pas linux ? Qui sait vraiment quelle trace il laisse sur le net, malgré quelques protections élémentaires (adblock, noscript, éventuellement VPN et là encore qui sait vraiment ce qui est fait par son fournisseur), qui n'utilise pas à un moment ou un autre sa CB pour payer ?
Qui dans cette liste n'a pas au moins une case à cocher ?
La réponse est simple : quasi personne.

Ceci étant dit je suis donc très friand de dossiers pédagogiques (que potentiellement ma mère peut comprendre). Sur l'état des lieux, les possibilités, les solutions. Des témoignages du genre : "j'ai lâché google", ou "comment j'ai fait pour que mes contacts utilisent les même services sécurisés que moi"... Parce que chiffrer sa messagerie et ne pouvoir écrire à personne, c'est guère utile  ::P:

----------


## Paul Vallon

Moi je serais intéressé, après les drônes, par un comparatif des imprimantes 3d grand public que l'on peut trouver aujourd'hui en France.

----------


## natijah

Hormis quelques bidules, ça sert à quoi d'autres actuellement pour le "grand public"? C'est une question sérieuse et non un troll.

----------


## Anonyme866

Ceux qui font de la mécanique, pour se faire des pièces sur mesure. Ceux qui peuvent apprécier l'architecture, ou pour faire des reconstitutions historiques de bâtisses. Ceux qui font des maquettes ou des figurines. Pour le créatif en général. Pour faire des essais avant de produire en vrai certains éléments, afin de faire les ajustements en préliminaire à moindre coût.

C'est sûr, ça ne s'adresse pas à tout le monde. Mais ça se développe. Moi, perso, j'aimerais assez dans un but de modélisme.

Outre les imprimantes grand public à posséder chez soi, un survol des offres commercial à destination du particulier pourrait être un bon complément. À terme, je vois bien se développer ce genre de service un peu comme les labos photos. D'ailleurs, je ne sais pas où ça en est maintenant, mais Auchan avait pour projet de proposer ce genre de service en complément de leurs services photos.

----------


## Sedjem

Je suis d'accord pour faire le point sur l'impression 3D, le tour des différentes solutions techniques d'extrusions des plastiques bien connues, mais aussi des résines liquides, du frittage des métaux et autres; ainsi que des fournitures génériques/proprio.
Même si je doute aussi que ce soit grand public en terme d'utilisation et de part de marché, je trouve que le sujet interroge bien du monde.
Et en dehors du technique, un petit encart sur la législation actuelle et sur ce qui nous pend au bout du bec, car il me semble avoir lu en dehors de notre belle et innovante fucking loi "copie privée", qu'ils veulent mettre en place un système de DRM logiciel et matériel sur les objets à imprimer un peu comme le DRM du Blue-Ray.

----------


## norberto

> - Le seul CPCH ou on trouve des informations sur les onduleurs est le N°8 ? Il y a une demi page et deux modèles testés (les plus vendus).
> - Je serais intéressé par un récapitulatif de tous les dossiers traités (un sommaire) dans tous les anciens numéros afin de retrouver facilement des anciens articles.


Je plussois sur le sujet des onduleurs.

Et sur le sujet des OS. Plus précisément, pas la question Win 7/Win 10, OS X, ... Mais la config idéale (hard et paramétrages) pour jouer sous Win 10.

Merci Samuel :-)

----------


## blutch2

coin.

Un dossier sur le Big Data serait possible svp? Ou au moins un article pour comprendre comment c'est fait, qui les utilise, les objectifs du big data.

C'est quelque chose que j'entends très souvent en ce moment et il paraît que ça va s'installer très rapidement, seulement voilà, on explique peu de choses, on crée juste de la hype autour.

----------


## LaTomate

Il y a beaucoup de netbook par cher qui sont vendus avec ChromeOS.

Ça pourrait être sympa d'avoir un dossier dessus.

----------


## johnclaude

Dans le n°25 il y avait un test du dernier petit ventirad noctua, le L9x65. J'avais eu l'occasion de le comparer au modèle précédent sans constater de changement (la gestion pwm est sans doute la raison des températures identiques).
Je n'ai pas souvenir d'un dossier récent sur des trucs genre le matos (ventilos, ventirads, résistances) qui rendent un pc plus silencieux, voire un petit comparatif "vite fait" sur les ventirads à faible encombrement.

----------


## Anthandew

Un petit comparatif des registrar et de leurs solutions pour faire des sites en "3 clics", ça serait pas mal. Perso je préfère taper mes lignes de codes comme un grand, même si ça fonctionne rarement comme je le voudrais. Mais plusieurs personnes de mon entourage, notamment ma môman, m'ont posé des questions sur le sujet et j'ai pas su quoi répondre  ::):

----------


## Markus

Suite à une pub entendue à la radion j'ai fait quelques recherches sur Google et plusieurs opticiens proposent des lunettes pour ordinateur ou plus généralement pour écran. Je me demande ce que ça vaut, est du même niveau que les lunettes jaunes de gamer ?

Quelques liens :
général d'optique
optic 2000
krys

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sans oublier, un test des lunettes "anti bleu"

----------


## johnclaude

Cher Markus. Outre le fait que je sois actuellement assis sur toi, il y a déjà eu un test dans le dernier, ou avant dernier numéro.
Ce sont de braves attrapes pigeons (source: ma femme qui a décroché récemment son master en sciences de la vision, et a des années d'expérience en tant qu'opticienne et optométriste).

----------


## Markus

> Cher Markus. Outre le fait que je sois actuellement assis sur toi, il y a déjà eu un test dans le dernier, ou avant dernier numéro.
> Ce sont de braves attrapes pigeons (source: ma femme qui a décroché récemment son master en sciences de la vision, et a des années d'expérience en tant qu'opticienne et optométriste).


Tu m'inquiètes, ayant lu le dernier numéro, je dois commencer à être atteint d'Alzheimer.  ::ninja::  Je vais retourné lire cet article.

----------


## Dandu

On a testé des Gunnar dans le n°25, oui.

Et globalement, c'est du grand n'importe quoi, surtout que les études sur le bleu dangereux des LED est dans le meilleur des cas un truc hyper biaisé.

----------


## Markus

Merci.

----------


## Nilsou

> Ben à ma connaissance un mac sous OSX 10.10 ou un laptop sous Chrome OS ce sont des PC de bureau donc si, c'est un peu pareil. C'est juste que Windows est l'OS le plus utilisé, et particulièrement par les joueurs (quoique ça dépend de quels jeux on parle).
> Et par ailleurs le smartphone est peut-être aujourd'hui plus utilisé que le PC de bureau, aussi bien par geeks que les lambdas, avec téléchargement de dizaines d'apps gratuites obscures qui font on ne sait trop quoi (que ce soit sous google play, le store de microsoft ou de l'app store) donc pour moi le problème est juste pas nouveau, et il ne fait frémir que quelques personnes. Ça n'invalide pas le problème évidemment.
> Aujourd'hui la vie privée est le combat assez solitaire de quelques personnes, tout le monde s'en fout, c'est compliqué et on "on a rien à cacher". Dans le pire des cas c'est une volonté assumée. Aujourd'hui c'est le service qui compte (et gmail, chrome, ou facebook rendent le service. La synchro smartphone OS, les automatisations, les sauvegardes de mot de passe etc). Et c'est vraiment pas une question de génération, les jeunes sont vraiment pas méfiants du tout, et pas forcément technophiles non plus.
> Genre le dossier humanoïde je l'ai fait tourner : les vieux bittent rien, et c'est trop long pour les jeunes. Moi même franchement, j'ai la flemme et je ferais bien le pas si on me mâchait le travail... C'est dire le niveau général 
> On peut pas se regarder entre barbus et barbues et penser qu'on est représentatifs.
> 
> Ce que je veux dire par là c'est que même parmi les gens avertis, qui s'est posé de A à Z la question de la surveillance. Qui n'utilise pas Facebook ? Ou Twitter ? Ou Chrome ? Ou le androïd livré avec le téléphone ? Qui n'utilise pas linux ? Qui sait vraiment quelle trace il laisse sur le net, malgré quelques protections élémentaires (adblock, noscript, éventuellement VPN et là encore qui sait vraiment ce qui est fait par son fournisseur), qui n'utilise pas à un moment ou un autre sa CB pour payer ?
> Qui dans cette liste n'a pas au moins une case à cocher ?
> La réponse est simple : quasi personne.
> ...


Comme tu le dit : ça n'invalide pas le problème.
Jusqu'ici le constat des services que nous utilisons était moche mais pas trop : on était fliqué sur le net, un peu sur les téléphone type smartphone mais oila oila, pour la station qui tend à contenir nos documents, nos travaux, nos photos souvenirs et tuti quanti : le pc de maison. C'était soit un Windows plutôt clean niveau données perso, soit un Linux. 
Bon il y avais bien des Mac OS X. Mais qu'y peut-on, ces gens n'ont pas d’âmes après tout  ::P:  .

Or plaisanterie je peut dire que c'est un peu flippant ce virement Windows 10, surtout avec cette politique de "c'est le dernier Windows, pas de 11 : plus que des MaJ qu'il faudra (bien évidemment) accepter... on se retrouve avec un système instable dans le temps aux conditions d'utilisations similaires à un grand champs de mine dans des sables mouvants. 
Un débroussaillage de ce gros point problématique dans un CPC Hardware serait un gros plus...




> coin.
> 
> Un dossier sur le Big Data serait possible svp? Ou au moins un article pour comprendre comment c'est fait, qui les utilise, les objectifs du big data.
> 
> C'est quelque chose que j'entends très souvent en ce moment et il paraît que ça va s'installer très rapidement, seulement voilà, on explique peu de choses, on crée juste de la hype autour.


Je suis dans le domaine alors je vais faire simple : c'est un fake terme. Comprendre: c'est un terme absolument commercial qui n'est là que pour faire parler d'un domaine particulier qui existait bien avant.
Le traitement des masses de données de taille importante, dans ce cas. Rien de révolutionnaire car c'est la même chose que fait Google depuis sa création hein...  :<_<: 

Pour ceux qui passerais par là et se poserait donc la question : sachez donc que les termes Big Data et autres ("Deep Learning" par exemple) ne représentent rien de particulier et ont autant de valeurs que le "military approuved" des cartes mères ^^. Ce sont des mots inventés pour vendre. Dans ce cas précis : pas forcement au grand public directement mais surtout pour avoir plus de visibilité à l’extérieur vis à vis des structures qui file des sous dans ces domaines. (indirectement, si le grand public est impressionné les financeurs suivront façon lemmings : c'est le concept de la bulle économique, comme pour le web des années 2000 : même combat  :Indeed: ) 

Il faut aussi savoir qu'il y a tout un mouvement moderno-technico-Philosophico-peteux autour du terme "Data" mené par tout pleins de monde qui ne comprennent souvent pas grand chose à leur sujet... mais ça vend bien dans certaines sphères. D’où le fait d'inventer des termes qui vendent bien dans les mêmes sphères  ::siffle:: . 

Je ne suis pas forcement clair parce que je suis dedans mais en résumé du résumé et en vrac:
- Il y a un vrai domaine scientifique derrière mais pas nouveau du tout
- C'est volontairement flou pour paraitre plus gros et plus "nouveau" que ça ne l'est, bref, pour vendre.
- C'est porté par un pseudo-mouvement philosophico-peteux (que je n'apprécie guère).
- Corolaire : ça ne "s'installe" pas puisque tu est né dedans en utilisant google et consort donc tu le comprends intuitivement, ça veut juste donner l'impression de s'installer.  

Comme tu dit c'est de la hype et ce n'est QUE ça. 

Pour les intéressés on pourrait parler des vrais algo utilisés dans l'ensemble de domaine aujourd'hui désigné par "big data" et d'IA et vous pourrez vite voir que ce sont des bases d'il y a 20 ans, utilisées par tout le monde et que les domaines vraiment nouveaux dans ces branches ont malheureusement à contrario assez peu de com associées.

Quand les scientifiques deviennent des lemmings pour avoir leur sous, c'est so saaaad  ::sad::

----------


## Mastaba



----------


## leith

Salut
J'ai commencé à lire le dernier CPH, et notamment le dossier Upgrade.
J'ai beaucoup aimé les tableaux de benchmark pour les CPU et GPU : "Quel gain pour quel budget".
Dans mon cas, ma config date de 2.5/3 ans correspondant à peu près au milieu de gamme de l'époque. Et si j'achète de nouvelles pièces la aussi milieu de gamme, j'aurai un gain de 25% en moyenne selon le tableau pour un cout de 750 € (processeur, ventirad, carte mère, ram, carte graphique).
Il est clair que cela ne vaut pas du tout le coup.

Je trouve que ce serait bien de généraliser ce tableau. 
Je n'ai aucune idée du travail que cela représente, et s'il est possible de l'inclure dans chaque numéro... Sinon une fois par an, ce serait déjà très bien.

----------


## SuperLowl

Salut.

Même si ce dossier est bien plus complet, tu as le même type d'informations déjà présent pour chaque composant (dans les conseils). La rédac' a inclus un tableau qui montre les gains qu'on peut attendre par rapport à 3 autres générations d'un composant se trouvant dans la même gamme. C'est très lisible et permet en un coup d'oeil de se faire une idée de la pertinence d'un changement ou non. Je pense que c'est cela que tu demandais.  :;):

----------


## Vhanlay

Un dossier sur les les différences entre les constructeurs, je pense notamment a toutes les diverses versions de GPU qu'on peut retrouver. Avec éventuellement un petit comparatif globale. On peut retrouver de grosses différences de prix sur le même modéle selon le constructeur.

----------


## SuperLowl

+1

Même si je milite pour que la rédac' indique les modèles exacts de cartes-graphique qu'elle conseille (comme elle le fait pour tous les autres composants), je m'aperçois que ce serait un travail titanesque de tester autant de modèles.

Du coup, un petit dossier pour nous dire quels systèmes de refroidissement préférer sur un type de GPU serait déjà super ! Cela nous permettrait peut-être de sortir du trio habituel MSI/Asus/Sapphire que nous conseillons 90% du temps dans la section HW.

----------


## Nilsou

Plop, suggestion de correction : 

Je suis particulièrement étonné de retrouver conseillé en haut de gamme le *G710+* de logitech. 
J'ai en effet voulu m'acheter un clavier dans les derniers mois et j’étais partit pour suivre vos conseils, mais un rapide tour sur le web m'a vite refroidis.  ::(:  

J'ai par la suite mené une "enquête" assez longue sur divers forum et je pense avoir parlé à pas mal de testeur et autres utilisateur du clavier et pour tout dire : j'ai rarement rencontré des avis aussi unanime quant aux défauts d'un claviers : 

En gros il semblerait que sur les dernières séries la qualité de construction ai été revu TRÈS à la baisse : 
- touches qui s'efface en quelques mois.
- touches qui se brisent parfois après quelques semaines d'utilisation "normale" (même pas gamers)
- Fragilité de la jonction mécanique Mx qui semble mal adapté avec ce modèle et qui a elle aussi tendance à se briser.

Même les notes des grands constructeurs (pourtant toujours très positives sur tout les produits) ont baissés due aux nombres de retours négatif des utilisateurs.
Les principaux forums du web qui recommandent les claviers mécaniques l'ont accepté comme une vérité générale et l'ont en majorité retiré de leur liste de recommandation pour les raisons sus-citées.

Quant aux retours CPC ils disent globalement la même choses. J'ai quelques morceaux choisis pour montrer la généralité du problème (je les avais déjà donné sur le forum des claviers, mais je le complète pour que le problème ressorte bien).

morceaux choisis:




> la touche " enter " du clavier est déjà en rade !!!





> Le clavier est bien, l'usage est agréable malgré le bruit des touches. Cependant la joie fut  de courte durée à cause de touches qui se cassent trop facilement même en usage modéré.





> Cependant, joueur de MMO, les touches récurrentes de mon cycle "1,2,3" au dessus de "a,z,e" se sont détériorées vitesse grand V tant et si bien que j'ai du les intervertir avec les touches macros situées a gauche du clavier.
> Le problème venant selon moi des switchs Cherry MX Brown en croix. l’intérieur de la touche commence par légèrement se féler pour finir par se casser sur un des 4 cotés.
> Mauvaise série ou mauvais utilisateur allez savoir.





> Clavier mécanique séduisant à tout point de vu, mais les touches sont très fragiles. la partie de la touche qui s'emboîte est extrêmement fine est cassante. Si on ne presse pas en plein milieu de la touche, surtout si elles sont larges, elles mettent peu de temps à casser. alors si vous êtes un peu tendu en jeu, genre FPS, je vous laisse estimer la durée de vie de certaines touches de ce clavier...
> vraiment dommage !





> Les moins :
> - Les touches sont très fragiles (j'en ai cassé 2 sans violence pour le moment, le ctrl gauche et la touche échap recollé avec de la glue).
> - Il n'y a qu'une couleur pour les leds (blanc).
> - Il m'arrive souvent d'avoir deux majuscule en début de phrase à cause de la "durée" ou de la sensibilité du shift (COmme ça.)


Auxquelles je rajoute les avis des utilisateurs CPC : 



> Voir le topic d'HFR, second post
> 
> http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Hardwar...jet_6902_1.htm
> 
> Il est pas recommandé par la communauté en raison des défauts que tu cites





> J'ai eu le G710+ pendant plus de six mois et j'ai trouvé que c'était un bon clavier (mais j'avais pas forcément de comparaison en méca à l'époque).
> 
> Le seul défaut est que les touches s'effacent un peu avec le temps et deviennent luisantes (défaut de tout clavier avec des touches en ABS, plus ou moins prononcé).


Post récent qui semble avaliser le fait que des soucis avais déjà été rencontré dans le passé : 



> Le G710+ et le fUnc, c'est déjà une bonne idée (quoique des canards se sont plaints de problèmes avec le G710+).


Le seul avis positif était celui de Wobak qui disais n'avoir eu aucun problème sur ses deux G710+ au-quelle un canard répond ceci : 



> J'en ai eu 2 aussi (et même techniquement 3 avec celui au taf) : la barre espace du premier est scindée en deux toute seule. Trois touches pétées en même pas 6 mois sur le second. Le troisième a pris de la bière et des coups et fonctionne encore bien. Comme quoi. 
> 
> Je ne suis pas vraiment un bourrin (j'ai un illuminated depuis 4 ou 5 ans et il est quasi comme neuf, le nouveau CM méca que j'ai depuis peu a l'air de tenir pour le moment) mais y'a vraiment des modèles de merde pour le 710...



Voila pour l'agrégation statistique grosso-merdo.
Ce n'est évidemment pas un véritable test mais globalement il semblerait que ce soit toujours les même problèmes qui soient pointés et que ça touche entre un clavier sur deux et plus d'un clavier sur deux. 
En l'état il me semble qu'il n'est pas logique de continuer à le recommander dans le haut de gamme sans une vérification sur le sujet. 

Voila, voila . Tout ceci n'étant que mon avis : évidemment ^^.

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Nan mais on sais qu'il ne faut pas faire confiance au mag sur la partie clavier depuis qu'il conseille le razer lycosa, alors que 1 modèle sur 2 demandait a être rebranché toutes les 30 minutes...

----------


## Yuccaman

> Nan mais on sais qu'il ne faut pas faire confiance au mag sur la partie clavier depuis qu'il conseille le razer lycosa, alors que 1 modèle sur 2 demandait a être rebranché toutes les 30 minutes...


C'est pour forcer à faire des pauses régulières pendant les sessions de jeux. 
C'est pour ton bien.

----------


## Cheshire

Pas encore lu le numéro qui vient de sortir sur les LEDs (désolé si le sujet y était abordé), mais en allant chez l'ophtalmo je suis tombé sur une sorte de brochure informative qui indiquait que les LEDs étaient (ou pouvaient être) dangereuses pour les yeux (rapport au spectre d'émission différent du soleil ou des ampoules classiques si j'ai bien compris), c'est crédible ? En temps normal j'aurais même pas relevé, mais chez un ophtalmo, dans un format qui ne faisait pas du tout "publicitaire" (le papier n'essayait pas de vendre quoi que ce soit), ça fait un peu hésiter...
Plus largement, ce serait intéressant d'avoir un article sur l'éclairage des pièces où l'on travaille sur ordinateur de nombreuses heures par jour - quel type de lampe/ampoule privilégier (nature, luminosité, température...), où les positionner...

----------


## Dandu

> Plop, suggestion de correction : 
> 
> (...)
> 
> Voila, voila . Tout ceci n'étant que mon avis : évidemment ^^.


Je vais regarder ça avec Doc TB, qui (je crois) en utilise un. 




> Pas encore lu le numéro qui vient de sortir sur les LEDs (désolé si le sujet y était abordé), mais en allant chez l'ophtalmo je suis tombé sur une sorte de brochure informative qui indiquait que les LEDs étaient (ou pouvaient être) dangereuses pour les yeux (rapport au spectre d'émission différent du soleil ou des ampoules classiques si j'ai bien compris), c'est crédible ? En temps normal j'aurais même pas relevé, mais chez un ophtalmo, dans un format qui ne faisait pas du tout "publicitaire" (le papier n'essayait pas de vendre quoi que ce soit), ça fait un peu hésiter...
> Plus largement, ce serait intéressant d'avoir un article sur l'éclairage des pièces où l'on travaille sur ordinateur de nombreuses heures par jour - quel type de lampe/ampoule privilégier (nature, luminosité, température...), où les positionner...


Globalement, c'est surtout pour faire peur. Y a une étude qui dit en gros que la lumière bleue des LED pose des soucis sur les rats albinos quand ils sont exposés a des LED avec un équivalent 100 W (plus que la grosse majorité des LED, donc) à 20 cm pendant 12h. Disons que c'est un méchant gros raccourci de dire ça pour nous.

Après, ben c'est comme pour tout : c'est pas spécialement agréable de regarder une lampe fixement à quelques centimètres, donc on va supposer que tu va pas le faire.

----------


## Cheshire

OK, merci. Cela dit, être 12h par jour à quelques dizaines de cm d'une lampe de bureau, c'est pas rare... (être un rat albinos, davantage, certes)

----------


## Wobak

> Ce n'est évidemment pas un véritable test mais globalement il semblerait que ce soit toujours les même problèmes qui soient pointés et que ça touche entre un clavier sur deux et plus d'un clavier sur deux.


Tu as les chiffres de ventes et de retours pour donner une stat comme ça ? Ça me paraît beaucoup trop élevé pour être vrai, sans être méchant  ::): 

Quand tu es constructeur et que tu as un problème de qualité sur 50% des modèles, ça se sait assez vite...

----------


## Anonyme866

Un article sur les supports d'écrans, notamment les bras articulés, avec une sélection de modèles, sur le bureau ou à accrocher au mur. Avec éventuellement des conseils pour la fixation sur ceux ci. Par exemple, pour la TV de ma môman, on ne peut placer le bras sur un mur de placo alors j'ai fixé une planche (/préparée/vernis) au mur et le bras fixé au travers de celle ci et du mur avec molly, le poids du bras et de l'écran étant réparti sur l'ensemble de la planche.

Éventuellement, d'autres aménagements intéressants pour bureau informatique. Des astuces auxquelles l'on ne pense pas forcément pour le confort, l'optimisation du rangement, la sécurité ou que sais je encore...

----------


## Jeckhyl

> G710+[/B] de logitech.


J'ai le clavier sous les doigts actuellement, pour l'instant toutes les touches sont intactes  ::): .

----------


## Nilsou

> Tu as les chiffres de ventes et de retours pour donner une stat comme ça ? Ça me paraît beaucoup trop élevé pour être vrai, sans être méchant 
> 
> Quand tu es constructeur et que tu as un problème de qualité sur 50% des modèles, ça se sait assez vite...


Pas de chiffres, c'est bien le problème, mais j'ai croisé plusieurs avis d'utilisateurs en ayant utilisé plus de deux (parfois trois ou quatre) ou ayant dans leur entourage plus de deux de ces claviers. Chacun a remarqué entre deux et un claviers défectueux (sur les même pannes, notamment les touches qui se cassent en utilisation normale, ce qui indique qu'il y a une vrai cohérence statistique sur le type de problème, c'est pas juste de l’aléatoire).

Je n'ai rencontré personne avec plusieurs de ces claviers dans son entourage sans tomber sur ce problème sur au moins l'un d'entre eux.
A minima il semble que, au moins sur certaine séries, il y ai bien 1/3 de casse. 

Alors évidemment les retours négatifs c'est forcement biaisé parce que ceux qui n'ont pas de soucis ne le disent pas trop sauf .... sur les forums dédiés aux claviers mécaniques où la plupart des gens content de leur produit viennent en discuter. Là également les avis sont unanimes : ce claviers est très fragile et s'use à vitesse grand V. C'est aléatoire quant aux claviers touchés mais ça en touche bien 1 sur deux et sur certains forum je n'ai croisé, sur 5/6 acheteur qu'un seul qui n'a pas cassé un truc d'une façon ou d'une autre en quelques mois...

Après oui, je n'ai clairement pas suffisamment de données pour sortir des généralités, c'est pour ceci que je m'appuie également sur les avis des gens de ces forums qui ont tout simplement arrêté de le recommander pour ces défauts... 
Après c'est peut être une mauvaise série, néanmoins quand on vois que logitech mise tout sur son romer-g on est peut être face à une solution adoptée pour résoudre des problèmes d’intégration des Mx qui se sont mal passé.
De plus comme ils ont un excellent SAV les soucis ont peut être été bien camouflé par des remplacements rapide. 

Voila, en gros j'en sait rien mais c'est louche et très redondant dans les soucis rapportés... 

Déjà je vous recommande de faire un tour sur les sites de vente qui ne planque pas les avis négatifs. Les retours de Materiel.net sont par exemple bien bien pourris et tous cohérent entre eux...

----------


## Nirm

> Déjà je vous recommande de faire un tour sur les sites de vente qui ne planque pas les avis négatifs. Les retours de Materiel.net sont par exemple bien bien pourris et tous cohérent entre eux...


Et pour les satisfaits, on les trouve où?
Histoire de ne pas lire que ce qui va dans le sens que l'on souhaite...

----------


## Wobak

En prenant un site assez connu : 

Tous les commentaires à 1* parlent en effet d'un problème de touche fragiles. Mais de manière générale, y'a plus de gens contents que pas contents si on se base sur les commentaires.

Petit HS : Je bosse au support technique d'une grosse entreprise, et je me fais la souvent la remarque : "tel produit c'est une daube sans nom". Sauf qu'en fait non, parce que je ne parle qu'aux gens qui ont des problèmes avec le dit produit, et mon avis est donc basé sur une source incomplète. 
Un jour je me suis retrouvé dans un évènement organisé par ma boîte où une salle de 200 personnes était pleine de clients satisfaits par le produit que je trouvais merdique. Ça m'a fait tout drôle.

Donc si tu n'as pas de chiffres plus complets, tu ne peux pas tirer de conclusions. Oui, il y a l'air d'avoir des problèmes, mais si ça touche un clavier sur 100, on peut dire que tu as peu de chance d'avoir le problème au final.

Et si les personnes qui en ont plusieurs ont à chaque fois le problème, se pourrait-il qu'elles soient la source du problème ?  ::P: 

Sérieusement, plein de gens qui viennent du monde du clavier à membrane tapent comme des bourrins sur leur clavier. Un clavier mécanique pourrait donc subir les gens les plus bourrins et mal le vivre  :;):

----------


## Anthandew

Normal que les touches se cassent sur un G710, elles ont honte de se trouver sur un clavier aussi moche.

----------


## sherem

Je viens de penser à un truc tout con, une interview de dev'.








---------------------------------------
housse samsung galaxy note 5 coque galaxy note 5

----------


## Orhin

Doc TB compte-t'il tester ceci :



 ::ninja::

----------


## guillomp

Hello,

Un article sur comment remplacer la partie router/wifi d'une box, sans perdre les fonctionnalités TV/phone ou en les perdant aussi remarque. Et comment juste remplacer la partie wifi avec conservation du mode routeur sur la box.

Merci,

----------


## Qiou87

> Hello,
> 
> Un article sur comment remplacer la partie router/wifi d'une box, sans perdre les fonctionnalités TV/phone ou en les perdant aussi remarque. Et comment juste remplacer la partie wifi avec conservation du mode routeur sur la box.
> 
> Merci,


Bonjour,

Je me permets de te répondre parce que je doute (très fortement) que CPC HW se risque à conseiller à ses lecteurs de démonter une box qui ne leur appartient pas (oui, la Box de ton opérateur lui appartient, tu la loues mais doit la restituer à la fin du contrat).

Ce que je peux me permettre de te conseiller, parce que c'est ce que je fais chez moi, c'est d'acheter à côté un routeur Wi-Fi correspondant à ton besoin. Ca améliorera les perfs de ton réseau, câblé et/ou sans-fil, et ça t'évitera de détruire la box de l'opérateur. Les fonctionnalités Wi-Fi et/ou routeur de la Box sont désactivables, il suffit de se connecter à l'interface de paramétrage (voir notice fournie avec la box) et de désactiver les services que tu souhaites remplacer par ton propre routeur. Petit conseil: désactive la fonction routeur en dernier.  :;):

----------


## Orhin

> oui, la Box de ton opérateur lui appartient, tu la loues mais doit la restituer à la fin du contrat


Tout dépend des contrats, dans certains cas tu achètes bien la box.
Mais +1 pour le reste.

----------


## guillomp

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me permets de te répondre parce que je doute (très fortement) que CPC HW se risque à conseiller à ses lecteurs de démonter une box qui ne leur appartient pas (oui, la Box de ton opérateur lui appartient, tu la loues mais doit la restituer à la fin du contrat).
> 
> Ce que je peux me permettre de te conseiller, parce que c'est ce que je fais chez moi, c'est d'acheter à côté un routeur Wi-Fi correspondant à ton besoin. Ca améliorera les perfs de ton réseau, câblé et/ou sans-fil, et ça t'évitera de détruire la box de l'opérateur. Les fonctionnalités Wi-Fi et/ou routeur de la Box sont désactivables, il suffit de se connecter à l'interface de paramétrage (voir notice fournie avec la box) et de désactiver les services que tu souhaites remplacer par ton propre routeur. Petit conseil: désactive la fonction routeur en dernier.


Pardon je me suis peut être mal exprimé, mais oui mon idée c'est de remplacer par du matériel différent, pas de détruire la box à coup de fer à souder, je serai de toute façon pas assez doué pour ça  :ouaiouai:  !

Merci pour les conseils en tout cas, en fait j'aimerai bien un article, parce qu'il existe effectivement déjà des choses sur le web, mais je trouve ça rarement clair. J'aimerai surtout rajouter un meilleur wifi, mais que la box conserve la partir routeur (ça j'ai bien compris qu'ensuite pour conserver la partie tél/tv en désactivant le routeur, ça devient l'aventure...) bon y'a bien un jour ou je posterai une demande sur le forum, je pense qu'au final j'ai juste besoin d'un point d'accès wifi plus performant..

----------


## Nilsou

> En prenant un site assez connu : http://images.wobak.fr/19713_screens...0-30%20001.png
> 
> Tous les commentaires à 1* parlent en effet d'un problème de touche fragiles. Mais de manière générale, y'a plus de gens contents que pas contents si on se base sur les commentaires.
> 
> Petit HS : Je bosse au support technique d'une grosse entreprise, et je me fais la souvent la remarque : "tel produit c'est une daube sans nom". Sauf qu'en fait non, parce que je ne parle qu'aux gens qui ont des problèmes avec le dit produit, et mon avis est donc basé sur une source incomplète. 
> Un jour je me suis retrouvé dans un évènement organisé par ma boîte où une salle de 200 personnes était pleine de clients satisfaits par le produit que je trouvais merdique. Ça m'a fait tout drôle.
> 
> Donc si tu n'as pas de chiffres plus complets, tu ne peux pas tirer de conclusions. Oui, il y a l'air d'avoir des problèmes, mais si ça touche un clavier sur 100, on peut dire que tu as peu de chance d'avoir le problème au final.
> 
> ...


Tout ce que tu dit est juste mais, quelques rectifications : 

- Je ne dit pas que le clavier est pourris, simplement que statistiquement il y a une plus forte cohérence sur les retour négatifs et que les autres ne le recommandent plus. En l'état je recommande simplement d'appliquer de nouveau votre propre protocole de test sur ce clavier pour en tirer une conclusion.

- Sur la plupart des sites ou il y a notation le ratio est bien plus pourris qu'un clavier défectueux sur 100. Je prends exemple l'image que tu link ou le site en question comporte également les mêmes critiques dans les catégories 2 étoiles et 3 étoiles. Amenant le pourcentage de problèmes identiques à un quart environ, et encore, je n'ai pas tout décortiqué, certains citent le problème tout en maintenant le retour positif pour ses autres qualités. 
On pourrais faire une moyenne, mais j'ai bien l'impression que sur les commentaires, sur ce soucis particulier, ça oscille entre 25% et 80% des remarques selon le site. 

La encore ça ne veut rien dire car c'est biaisé, néanmoins je pense que ces indices valent le coups de se montrer prudent quant à la recommandation tant que ce modèle n'aura pas été retésté sur un protocole de test étendu. 
Enfin bon je dis ça, en vrai je m'en fiche, c'est juste pour l'aspect "journalisme total" du mag  :;):

----------


## Wingi

Hello !

Une idée, tirée de mes questionnements actuels : serait-il possible d'avoir un article (ou mieux, des config de canard) pour des NUC ?

Mon PC actuel n'ayant que très peu à gagner à une upgrade, je rêve d'une machine nuc/fanless/qui consomme rien/kodi/openelec sous la TV, mais je ne sais pas trop vers quoi me tourner ... Atom ? Celeron J1900 ? N3050 ? N3150 pour le quadcore ? Est-ce vraiment nécessaire pour une TV en 1080p ? Le dernier dossier à ce sujet date un peu et j'ai du mal à trouver les infos pour me mettre à jour ... Idem pour la ram : J'imagine que 8 GO sont superflus pour cet usage ...Quid des 4 ? Est-ce que 2 suffisent ? 
Mon objectif (peut-être irréaliste est de ne pas dépasser les 200€ pour cette petite box). Accessoirement, quel est le gain pour cette utilisation par rapport à une solution "Android box" avec kodi à 50-60€ par exemple ? 

Même questionnement pour un nuc de travail : quel config rikiki pour un profil surf/bureautique ? Là encore, dual ou quadcore ? i3 obligatoire ou pas ?

J'imagine qu'il y a de quoi broder tout autour de ces envies/besoins ...

----------


## Jezekael

Bonjour  ::): 

Idée de dossier : Le PC HiFi ! Les logiciels, les formats, les drivers, ripper proprement, les DAC, les amplis, les enceintes  ::): 

Avec un petit rappel sur l'idiophilie et son marketing bullshit, mais CPC lui tord déjà pas ma le cou ^^

----------


## bambibreizh

Hej !

Petite idée de dossier sur comment se "dégooglefier". 
Aujourd'hui entre gmail, les recherches ("google est ton ami" a remplacé le "RTFM" du geek), le calendrier, le drive, ... Google propose plein de service tout intégré avec un compte gmail.
La question (qui n'est pas trop hardware je reconnais), comment sortir de tout ce scope d'Alphabet (ex-google) ? Est-ce que ce n'est pas nécessaire, car après tout aller s'héberger un postfix + owncloud + ... C'est beaucoup d'administration pour pas grand chose, ...

Merci.

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Autre idée: en tant que pere, je me pose la question d'internet avec mon enfant qui va sur ses 10 ans.
Aujourd'hui, ca reste simple, mais avec les smartphones, le collège et ma génération d'écart ça serait sympa d'avoir des éléments pour en discuster

----------


## johnclaude

Achètes lui un minitel.

----------


## natijah

Un comparatif d'alimentation de merde avec des modèles "récents"?
Avec un éclaircissement sur la perte de puissance au fil du temps et des conditions d'utilisation?
Le respect des normes est-il pris "davantage" au sérieux?

Les meilleures applications tactiles du Windows Store, pour peu que ça existe.  :^_^: 
Plutôt orienté "usage sur une Surface Pro" ou autre tablette x86.

"Decryptage" des diverses façons d'améliorer soi-même le "visuel" des jeux. ReShade, SweetFX, GeDoSaTo, Downsampling, NVIDIA Inspector, ENBSeries, etc.

Pas forcement dans CP Hardware, par quel jeu est-il mieux de commencer les séries populaires? (Mario, Zelda, Metal Gear, Final Fantasy, Resident Evil, Castlevania, etc.)
Le plus simple d'accès, celui qui introduit le mieux la saga?
Ou par genre, quel jeu pour s'initier aux plateformers, aux RPG japonais, RPG occidentaux, FPS, etc.

Si certains ont vu l'un de ces sujets ailleurs, je suis aussi intéressé.

----------


## George Sable

Maintenant que les premiers ordinateurs portables à écran OLED sont la ( http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/...tches-the-lcd/ ), peut-on envisager un état des lieux de la technologie et ce qu'elle apporte aux joueurs ?

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Pourrais t on avoir un test sur les KVM (1 ecran / 1 Clavier / 1 souris / une paire d'enceintes <> 1-2-3-4 ordinateurs)
Que ce soit en HDMI/USB ( HDMI qui va gerer video + audio) ou en DVI/USB/JACK ?

----------


## garfield691

Un test comparatif des casques/micro, des écrans wqhd (avec une preview d'écran a venir)

----------


## Anonyme866

Et un *gros dossier vidéo* ?  ::w00t:: 

Capture/prise puis exploitation, sous l'angle hardware, software, périphériques et accessoires. Sans négliger pour autant la prise de son (pour encore tacler au passage les idiophiles)... quoi que ça pourrait avoir un dossier, complémentaire, à part (éviter les sons parasites/nuisibles, concentrer la prise sur un sujet sans entendre la foule autour ou le bruit de l'environnement en général).

La prise, déjà, selon les besoins.

Pour juste un portrait en incrustation ou pour un plan large (reportages type salon, interviews, déballage/montage/réparation de matos) voir de gros plan (matos, produits dérivés). Utilisable pour d'autres choses (par exemple les jeux de société, il y a pas mal de canards actifs dans le domaine).

Quel matos prendre ou quel parti peut on tirer de ce qu'on a déjà ? Avec sélection ou avis/critique sur les webcams, les smartphones, les gopro (en rapport avec les drones ?) et les véritables/classiques caméscopes. Idem pour le son, se contenter de l'intégré ou prendre un micro dédié en complément ?

Capture de jeu vidéo, quels logiciels, gratuits ou payants ?

Quels encodages et formats privilégier ? Quid du streaming ?

On lit souvent que le processeur est moins important pour une configuration de jeu... sauf si l'on fait de l'encodage vidéo. Visiblement, ça bouffe. Pourrait on avoir une sélection de processeurs suffisants par tranche de prix ? En fonction que l'on ait un PC orienté multimédia vidéo/photo/son ou que cela s'intègre au meilleur prix à un PC Jeu ?

Côté carte graphique, y en a t-il de dédiées ? Est ce utile en ce cas ? Les CG de jeux peuvent elles s'en tirer ? Les IGP suffisent peut être ?

L'enregistrement, si sur PC par webcam ou autre, le faire en un fichier unique ou opter pour un morcelage passée une limite de données ? Enregistrer une ou deux vidéo sur SSD donne t-il un gain par rapport à enregistrer sur DD ?

Et le traitement...

Assemblage, dont éventuellement la coordination/syncronisation entre deux prises simultanées d'un même sujet. Comment faire des effets, rajouter des cadres ou du texte ? Soit directement dans le fichier vidéo, soit en complément à part (comme pour le fansub de japanime). Ou en direct pour le stream. Rajouter ou substituer du son (musique, commentaire).

L'encodage et le format de diffusion sont-ils (doivent-ils être) différents de ceux de capture ? Comment passer de l'un à l'autre en ce cas ? Comprendre, y a t-il des passages plus aisés ? Ce qui peut induire alors des choix de capture à privilégier en fonction de ce qu'on veut diffuser et sous quel forme.

Quels logiciels, gratuits ou payants, faciles d'accès ou requérant une certaine maîtrise ?

Encore une fois, y a t-il un écart significatif entre encoder via SSD ou DD ? Ou le faire avec deux disques, différenciant la source de la réception pour ne pas concentrer tout le flux de données/accès sur un seul ?

Comment l'héberger ? L'intégrer à un site/blog ? Une idée du "coût" du débit à prévoir pour celui qui héberge un site/blog et souhaite intégrer des vidéos. À moins que le flux d'une vidéo intégrée mais hébergée ailleurs ne pompe pas sur les capacités serveurs du site (j'en sais trop rien, je me suis toujours posé la question).

Enfin, d'éventuel "kit de démarrage" homogènes, en fonction du budget et de la difficulté, pour se lancer ou pour évoluer. Histoire d'avoir des points de repère globaux pour jauger l'investissement nécessaire.

Pour boucler, un dossier jurygeek sur le droit à l'image, notamment vis à vis des captures, sur la diffusion, l'éventuelle rémunération (youtubers, un rappel synthétique).

En à côté, pour rire s'il y a de la place, des commentaires sur les gadgets comme les caméras stylo et autres conneries du genre. Un éventuel chapitre pour la vidéo-surveillance de son domicile. Plus généralement, les bons conseils à suivre, ceux à éviter et un démontage en règle des fausses évidences ou légendes urbaines comme nous en avons l'habitude dans CPCH.

----------


## Anonyme866

Ah oui, j'oubliais... L'incrustation vidéo, même si c'est induit par l'idée du portrait, ou plus généralement la "vidéo double", genre deux plans simultanés. Est ce que la vidéo avec fond bleu ou vert est trop difficile d'accès ? Les éventuels FX si c'est possible. Y a t-il des astuces ou technique pour manipuler des objets "sans être vu". Genre, si je manipule des objets que je présente, mon but n'est pas de me montrer moi (je ne suis pas le sujet).

----------


## Dandu

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Maintenant que les premiers ordinateurs portables à écran OLED sont la ( http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/...tches-the-lcd/ ), peut-on envisager un état des lieux de la technologie et ce qu'elle apporte aux joueurs ?


C'est franchement un peu tôt. Il n'y a qu'un modèle, sans plus d'infos.

AMHA, faut pas compter en voir vraiment avant au moins six mois.

Mais sinon, l'OLED, c'est rapide, bon contraste, mais cher. En tout cas dans les téléviseurs.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pourrais t on avoir un test sur les KVM (1 ecran / 1 Clavier / 1 souris / une paire d'enceintes <> 1-2-3-4 ordinateurs)
> Que ce soit en HDMI/USB ( HDMI qui va gerer video + audio) ou en DVI/USB/JACK ?


C'est un gros marché de niche quand même. Je ne suis pas certain que ça intéresse beaucoup de gens (et surtout, y a sûrement pas grand chose à un prix correct)




> Un test comparatif des casques/micro, des écrans wqhd (avec une preview d'écran a venir)


Ca, ça peut le faire. Mais pour les écrans, on est rarement dans le secret des dieux sur ce qui va arriver...

----------


## George Sable

> C'est franchement un peu tôt. Il n'y a qu'un modèle, sans plus d'infos.
> 
> AMHA, faut pas compter en voir vraiment avant au moins six mois.
> 
> Mais sinon, l'OLED, c'est rapide, bon contraste, mais cher. En tout cas dans les téléviseurs.


Il y a tout de même une vraie vague de fond à ce CES, avec Samsung, Lenovo et HP :
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/...laxy-tabpro-s/
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/...n-oled-option/

----------


## George Sable

Et Dell s'y met aussi : http://www.anandtech.com/show/9923/d...k-oled-display

----------


## Anonyme866

Toujours sur le sujet de la vidéo sur PC, expliquer ce qu'est l'ADP et l’agrégation pourrait être intéressant. *Ces choses sont évoqués dans la FAQ de DownloadHelper.*


À part ça... Hier, en cherchant une prise coudée pour mon câble internet, car la droite gène le rideau, je me suis retrouvé nez à nez avec l'étrange *Filtre 4G OPTEX* parmi les accessoires de réception TV du même rayon. Le filtre, se mettant entre l'antenne de réception extérieure et le téléviseur, prétendant filtrer les perturbations du signal TV dû aux interférences de la 4G. Étrangement, j'ai pensé à une réclame de Marabout qui fait également échos à celles du matériel audiophile narrées dans les colonnes de CPCH. Je voudrais bien un test technologique du Doc TB pour savoir s'il y a un quelconque lien de paternité entre les deux...

----------


## Mastaba

La tronche et la description sont assez brut, ca manque d'enrobage bullshitesque.
Le prix est aussi beaucoup trop bas pour être malhonnête.

----------


## AMDS

> À part ça... Hier, en cherchant une prise coudée pour mon câble internet, car la droite gène le rideau, je me suis retrouvé nez à nez avec l'étrange *Filtre 4G OPTEX* parmi les accessoires de réception TV du même rayon. Le filtre, se mettant entre l'antenne de réception extérieure et le téléviseur, prétendant filtrer les perturbations du signal TV dû aux interférences de la 4G. Étrangement, j'ai pensé à une réclame de Marabout qui fait également échos à celles du matériel audiophile narrées dans les colonnes de CPCH. Je voudrais bien un test technologique du Doc TB pour savoir s'il y a un quelconque lien de paternité entre les deux...


Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais la 4G pourrait perturber la TNT hertzienne. C'est arrivé dans mon village : 
*http://www.lanouvellerepublique.fr/V...n-emoi-2572715*

----------


## Dandu

La TNT et certaines fréquences 4G sont proches (pas toutes, c'est donc absolument pas systématique) et donc dans certains cas, si la 4G "déborde" ça empêche la réception TV, spécialement sur les vieilles antennes.

Et ça va pas s'arranger : le passage en MPEG4/tout HD d'avril, c'est parce qu'une partie des fréquences a été vendue pour de la 4G, donc le problème va être bien pire vu qu'on va avoir de la 4G sur des fréquences TNT directement.

----------


## Anonyme866

Donc, le problème est réel... mais la solution proposée est elle suffisamment efficiente ? Pour une quinzaine d'eurossous ?

----------


## Zaltman

Les stick arcade et les fight pad, avec la sortie prochaine de street fighter 5 les constructeur sont tous en train de renouveler leur game, je pense qu'il y aurait un bon papier à faire.

----------


## Charlot

Bonjour tous,
est-ce que vous songez à une forme de mise à jour des vieux comparatifs de matos un peu éloigné de votre cœur de métier (genre les piles)?

----------


## Antoine81

Bonjour,

Plus ou moins à la recherche d'un ordinateur portable, je suis tombé sur des _ ordinateurs fabriqués par Materiel.net_ .

Il ne me semble pas qu'un article est été fait dessus, or ces ordinateurs ont l'air d'être tout de même intéressant, très complet au niveau des fonctionnalités (SSD, rétro-éclairage, G-Sync, ...), au détriment d'un poids élevé (3,8 Kg au minimum) et d'un prix élevé ( ::blink:: ).

Je pense qu'il serait intéressant d'avoir votre point de vue sur ces ordinateurs  ::): 

Bonne continuation.

----------


## dutilleul

Bonjour, 

Un dossier surveillance vidéo, avec le matos, la sécurité et les possibilités de live streaming sur les smartphones serait intéressant.
Et pourquoi pas éventuellement englober ça dans un dossier plus général sur la domotique et faire le point sur les solutions de confort pour la maison ?
Et si c'est absolument nécessaire, rien n'interdit Doc TB de tester les alimentations de ces appareils...on a les pathologies qu'on veut après tout.

----------


## natijah

Avec quelques caméras extérieur/nuit au bon rapport qualité/prix svp!  ::love::

----------


## Narm

Une enquête sur les vendeurs de matos. En se faisant passer pour un acheteur lambda rue Montgallet / à la FNAC / en grande surface. Voir s'il y a des gens honnêtes quelque part. 
Genre là, j'ai conseillé un Core i3 à une cliente pour son PC Portable et le vendeur lui a refourgué un Pentium J sous prétexte "que les deux ont 4 cœurs et que le Pentium est plus récent !"

----------


## Anonyme1002

Bon c'est pas pour lancer une shitstorm, mais je suis moyen content. 

Le magazine recommande les derniers Acer V nitro dans la gamme PC portable des 1000€.
Maintenant qu'on a découvert qu'un bon paquet de V nitro se trimbale des tares de séries depuis une ou deux séries, je suis comme un con face à mon pote même si je l'avais prévenu que j'avais aucune garantie de la qualité du dit PC.
Mais quand même, c'est une bonne idée de conseilleur un PC portable dont 1 un bon quart des machines se trimbalent des soucis de freezes IG parce qu'il y a des gros problèmes de gestion de l'alimentation? 
http://community.acer.com/t5/V-and-V...es/td-p/327998
http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum...x-acer-v-nitro

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

> Bon c'est pas pour lancer une shitstorm, mais je suis moyen content. 
> 
> Le magazine recommande les derniers Acer V nitro dans la gamme PC portable des 1000€.
> Maintenant qu'on a découvert qu'un bon paquet de V nitro se trimbale des tares de séries depuis une ou deux séries, je suis comme un con face à mon pote même si je l'avais prévenu que j'avais aucune garantie de la qualité du dit PC.
> Mais quand même, c'est une bonne idée de conseilleur un PC portable dont 1 un bon quart des machines se trimbalent des soucis de freezes IG parce qu'il y a des gros problèmes de gestion de l'alimentation? 
> http://community.acer.com/t5/V-and-V...es/td-p/327998
> http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum...x-acer-v-nitro


J'ai eu le même avec un clavier Razer Lycosa, où bien 15% des modèles souffraient d'un bug logiciel qui rendaient la vie invivable (le clavier se bloquait, forçant à le débrancher/rebrancher toutes les quelques heures, le lecteur media s'ouvraient en pleine game,etc.).
Je pense qu'on peut pas faire confiance au mag sur les périphériques, c'est pas leur domaine.
Par contre les ordis portables...

----------


## Dandu

Vous vous rendez bien compte que pour les PC portables, vu le taux de renouvellement des gammes et la sortie du magazine, on ne peut pas tester pendant des mois ? Chez certains (Acer, Asus, Sony quand ils faisaient encore des portables), y avait une nouvelle variante tous les 3 mois. 

Les choix, c'est des machines de bonne qualité, sans gros défauts, mais c'est matériellement impossible de déterminer si elle tient bien dans le temps (ou si un problème touche qu'une petite partie des gens).

On a déjà eu le problème avec un clavier Logitech : quand une série a un (gros) problème de fiabilité, si on n'a pas eu cette série là en particulier, impossible de le voir.

Et accessoirement, faut quand même prendre en compte l'énorme biais classique des gens qui se plaignent. Parce que si 1/4 des machines avaient vraiment un souci, Acer ferait un rappel (et ça se verrait). Y a beaucoup plus de gens qui se plaignent que de gens qui sont contents sur le Net, et on a donc tendance à surévaluer les soucis. 

Globalement, on fait évidemment un suivi des appareils qu'on recommande et quand un souci semble vraiment récurrent, on enquête un peu et on change éventuellement nos recommandations, même si vous le voyez pas nécessairement à cause du délai de parution.

----------


## George Sable

Acer est quand même mondialement réputé pour sa qualité infecte. Ça a peut être changé au cours des dernières années, mais je suis toujours surpris de voir CPC recommander cette marque.

----------


## natijah

Si on n'aime pas Acer on achète pas. Le magazine recommande un rapport équipement/prix à un instant t.

Comme le souligne Dandu, le renouvellement des modèles est trop important. On a une série tous les X mois, des séries spéciales pour certains magasins, des séries spéciales pour des zones géographiques, etc.
Par contre un souci de construction ou d'intégration, ça peut se voir, mais il faut plusieurs modèles de constructeurs pour comparer. Le temps et l'argent.

Il faudrait que CPC récupère les modèles auprès des lecteurs, et fassent des articles mis à jour, ça changerait de ce qui se fait ailleurs. Mais cette fois ça demande du temps, et de la logistique selon volume.

J'ai un doute, mais je crois que ce sont Les Numériques qui avaient testé des produits fournis par les lecteurs à un moment. Je trouvais la démarche intéressante.

----------


## Mastaba

> Acer est quand même mondialement réputé pour sa qualité infecte. Ça a peut être changé au cours des dernières années, mais je suis toujours surpris de voir CPC recommander cette marque.


Acer n'était pas justement en train d'essayer d'améliorer son image de constructeur lowcost avec des produits de qualité ces dernier temps?

----------


## Anonyme1002

> Vous vous rendez bien compte que pour les PC portables, vu le taux de renouvellement des gammes et la sortie du magazine, on ne peut pas tester pendant des mois ? Chez certains (Acer, Asus, Sony quand ils faisaient encore des portables), y avait une nouvelle variante tous les 3 mois. 
> 
> Les choix, c'est des machines de bonne qualité, sans gros défauts, mais c'est matériellement impossible de déterminer si elle tient bien dans le temps (ou si un problème touche qu'une petite partie des gens).
> 
> On a déjà eu le problème avec un clavier Logitech : quand une série a un (gros) problème de fiabilité, si on n'a pas eu cette série là en particulier, impossible de le voir.
> 
> Et accessoirement, faut quand même prendre en compte l'énorme biais classique des gens qui se plaignent. Parce que si 1/4 des machines avaient vraiment un souci, Acer ferait un rappel (et ça se verrait). Y a beaucoup plus de gens qui se plaignent que de gens qui sont contents sur le Net, et on a donc tendance à surévaluer les soucis. 
> 
> Globalement, on fait évidemment un suivi des appareils qu'on recommande et quand un souci semble vraiment récurrent, on enquête un peu et on change éventuellement nos recommandations, même si vous le voyez pas nécessairement à cause du délai de parution.


Je suis bien d'accord, sauf que là c'est une tard qui dure sur la longueur d'une série à l'autre.
On sait tous qu'ils renomment beaucoup de composants et que globalement, par exemple, sur les 3 dernières séries de ASUS c'est grosso-merdo la même CM, et le même CPU, avec les mêmes PORTs USB qui buggent à la chaine. 
Au boulot on est une douzaine à avoir un ROG, et la moitié d'entre nous à des soucis avec les ports USBs qui détectent jamais les périphériques et la même série de carte RSO intel qui demandent des chiers de modifications dans regedit pour que ça fonctionne. 

Pareil pour le ACER, le problème il date pas de cette série, mais ça commenceait déjà sur la série avec les GTX 8XXm. 
Donc c'est pas du neuf.

Quand mon pote m'a filé son PC avec son soucis, j'ai lancé une recherche google avec le nom de la config et le problème comme mot clés et j'ai trouvé des posts en bonne quantité. 
C'était avant coureur et ça remonte à quasi 2013.

----------


## Dandu

> Acer est quand même mondialement réputé pour sa qualité infecte. Ça a peut être changé au cours des dernières années, mais je suis toujours surpris de voir CPC recommander cette marque.


Ca a été le cas, spécialement sur l'entrée de gamme (et ça l'est toujours en partie) mais sur le milieu/haut de gamme, y a eu d'énormes efforts ces dernières années et on est très loin des trucs qui plient, en plastique cheap et qui surchauffent. La machine est bien finie, globalement équilibrée, y a pas grand chose à dire dessus de prime abord.

----------


## natijah

Dans un numéro de Canard PC vous avez évoqué le marché gris des clés de jeux vidéo.

Pourquoi ne pas pousser un peu plus loin, avec les systèmes d'exploitation, les suites de sécurité, les logiciels d'édition vidéo et audio, etc.
Et surtout quelle est la politique des marques face à ces clés, blocage par zone géographique, blacklist ?

----------


## djibe89

Salut les canards.

Pourquoi pas un article sur le fichier d'échange Windows 10 (swap, hiberfile.sys) ?
Les prix de la RAM sont au plus bas, je suis donc maintenant sous 16 Go de RAM et je doute de la moindre utilité de conserver un swap.

Qu'en est-il dans le labo X de CanardPC ?

Coincoin

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Ca a été le cas, spécialement sur l'entrée de gamme (et ça l'est toujours en partie) mais sur le milieu/haut de gamme, y a eu d'énormes efforts ces dernières années et on est très loin des trucs qui plient, en plastique cheap et qui surchauffent. La machine est bien finie, globalement équilibrée, y a pas grand chose à dire dessus de prime abord.


Je rebondis là dessus. Il serait peut-être intéressant de faire une rubrique régulière sur ces questions de fiabilité, en lien avec des produits d'actualité. Juste de l'info sur les taux de retours, les SAV, etc. Cela viendrait en complément des articles ou des dossiers qui traitent de cette question plus en profondeur.

Deuxième point : Je me demandais, c'est volontaire que les "news" Hardware soit réservée à CanardPC où elles dénotent un peu par le côté ultra-technique et parfois orientée buisness et que ce type d'info et de rubriques soient absentes de Canard PC Hardware ? Je pense pas qu'il s'agisse vraiment d'une question de délai de parution.

Dernier point : Depuis quelques numéros et votre dossier, vous aimez bien vous moquer plus ou moins gentiment des idiophiles. C'est mignon même si un peu lourd parfois. Par contre, en lisant le magazine, il y a un truc qui choque, c'est le propos des pubs hardware et surtout celles orientées "Gamer". C'est pas compliqué, c'est EXACTEMENT le même type de connerie. Genre, il y a deux numéros, une pub vantant un clavier avec des connecteurs en or pour prendre l'avantage sur ses adversaires. Sans côté l'imagerie débile guerrière et compagnie... Bref, avant de taper sur les gentils voisins, est ce qu'on balaie un peu devant sa porte ?

----------


## George Sable

C'est idiot de la part des annonceurs de diffuser des pubs visant le fan de CoD dans CPC, mais la rédac n'y peut rien.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> C'est idiot de la part des annonceurs de diffuser des pubs visant le fan de CoD dans CPC, mais la rédac n'y peut rien.


Je sais bien que la rédac n'a pas la main sur les pubs diffusées. Je dis juste qu'avant de se foutre de la gueule du voisin, on peut commencer par se foutre de la gueule de "nous-même". Un peu d'auto-dérision en somme vu que les ficelles sont vraiment les mêmes. Là, en l'état, c'est un peu facile.
J'en veux pour preuve le dossier dans un récent numéro sur les croyances du Hardware. Franchement, le papier était plutôt nul à base de trucs que disent ou pensent les non-initiés. Il y avait largement moyen de taper dans le dur de la communauté.
C'est pas grand chose mais au final, je trouve ces initiatives moins sympathiques du fait de leur côté sélectif.

----------


## Anonyme866

> Dernier point : Depuis quelques numéros et votre dossier, vous aimez bien vous moquer plus ou moins gentiment des idiophiles. C'est mignon même si un peu lourd parfois. Par contre, en lisant le magazine, il y a un truc qui choque, c'est le propos des pubs hardware et surtout celles orientées "Gamer". C'est pas compliqué, c'est EXACTEMENT le même type de connerie. Genre, il y a deux numéros, une pub vantant un clavier avec des connecteurs en or pour prendre l'avantage sur ses adversaires. Sans côté l'imagerie débile guerrière et compagnie... Bref, avant de taper sur les gentils voisins, est ce qu'on balaie un peu devant sa porte ?


Lit-on le même CPCH ? Car, en maintes occasions, l'on a des articles ou des propos au sein d'articles sur le bullshit commercial, comme les composants "militaires", des remarques sur le tuning et j'en passe...

----------


## SuperLowl

> Je sais bien que la rédac n'a pas la main sur les pubs diffusées.


Ben voilà. Régie pub et rédaction sont deux choses bien séparées chez CPC (en fait, chez Presse Non-Stop), qui n'interagissent jamais. La rédac' est donc aussi indépendante que possible vis-à-vis des annonceurs, lui permettant de taper sur qui elle veut. Si tu commences à sélectionner les publicités en fonction du contenu du magazine, tu crées un lien entre ces deux parties. Vient alors le risque que la rédac' ne soit plus là que pour te vanter les mérites du produit qui, Ô joie, t'est gentillement proposé 3 pages plus loin.

A l'époque du Doritos-gate, la rédac' s'était longuement expliquée sur ce point. Bref. Inutile de demander quoi que ce soit concernant la publicité à la rédaction, ils en ont rien à foutre et n'ont de toute façon pas la main dessus.

----------


## Qiou87

*@Xchroumfph*

Voilà, ça a déjà été dit mais peut-être pas spécialement ici: Presse Non-Stop (l'éditeur de CPC et CPC HW) approche la pub comme un complément des revenus issus des ventes papier et c'est totalement indépendant du contenu. En gros ils ont déjà perdu des annonceurs parce qu'ils les taillaient dans leurs colonnes, et ils s'en foutent. Donc si MSI veut se payer 3 pages de pub pour vanter ses mobos Gamer "apocalypse-proof" pendant que DocTB dissèque ces mêmes mobos et les juge inutiles et chères, y'a aucun souci avec ça. La pub est gérée à part du mag', je sais que c'est étrange à l'époque des publi-rédactionnels mais les journalistes touchent pas à la pub et inversement dans CPC. A moins que la pub ait du contenu particulièrement offensant, ou illégal, y'a aucune raison de la modérer sous prétexte qu'elle doive coller à la ligne éditoriale. Maintenant c'est pas une raison pour tailler volontairement ses propres annonceurs juste pour se marrer, surtout que le secteur "gamer" est perçu comme un des rares à croître dans l'informatique grand-public et fait donc l'objet de beaucoup d'attention des constructeurs de matos.

Pour les news HW, c'est une bonne question. Je pense que, comme tu le pressens, c'est lié à la fréquence de parution - 2 semaines c'est déjà long pour de la news, alors 2 mois... Mais si Dandu repasse par ici il t'en dira peut-être plus.  :;): 

Enfin pour la fiabilité: ça a été tenté y'a quelques numéros avec des données de Mat.net, mais ça n'a pas continué ensuite. Peut-être une MAJ avec des données fraîches? On sait en tout cas que HFR, qui publie régulièrement des données issues de LDLC, a des problèmes avec les marques suite à la publication de ces stats. On sait aussi qu'elles sont incomplètes et imprécises (1 seul VPC, certaines marques gèrent le SAV en direct, volumes restreints) mais représentent quand même la seule source possible à défaut de mettre les constructeurs sur écoute. On a aussi vu des sources type fermes de serveur publier leurs stats, sauf qu'on est sur des usages totalement particuliers qui ne représentent pas ce que peuvent attendre les clients normaux - en rack dans des baies avec accès 24/7... Le sujet de la fiabilité est pas simple à traiter pour un magazine, et surtout dans un secteur où ça évolue très vite - dit autrement le temps qu'on sache si la GTX R7 de Calin3D est fiable, sa remplaçante est déjà sortie et ça n'intéresse plus grand monde.

----------


## natijah

Pour la fiabilité Puget Systems lâche parfois quelques chiffres, mais bon les volumes et la diversité n'est pas celle d'un e-commerce : https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/ar...e-of-2015-749/

----------


## Dandu

> Je rebondis là dessus. Il serait peut-être intéressant de faire une rubrique régulière sur ces questions de fiabilité, en lien avec des produits d'actualité. Juste de l'info sur les taux de retours, les SAV, etc. Cela viendrait en complément des articles ou des dossiers qui traitent de cette question plus en profondeur.
> 
> Deuxième point : Je me demandais, c'est volontaire que les "news" Hardware soit réservée à CanardPC où elles dénotent un peu par le côté ultra-technique et parfois orientée buisness et que ce type d'info et de rubriques soient absentes de Canard PC Hardware ? Je pense pas qu'il s'agisse vraiment d'une question de délai de parution.
> 
> Dernier point : Depuis quelques numéros et votre dossier, vous aimez bien vous moquer plus ou moins gentiment des idiophiles. C'est mignon même si un peu lourd parfois. Par contre, en lisant le magazine, il y a un truc qui choque, c'est le propos des pubs hardware et surtout celles orientées "Gamer". C'est pas compliqué, c'est EXACTEMENT le même type de connerie. Genre, il y a deux numéros, une pub vantant un clavier avec des connecteurs en or pour prendre l'avantage sur ses adversaires. Sans côté l'imagerie débile guerrière et compagnie... Bref, avant de taper sur les gentils voisins, est ce qu'on balaie un peu devant sa porte ?


Pour le SAV, je vais laisser Doc TB répondre.

Pour les news, y a quand même un souci de délai : Canard PC, c'est fait toutes les deux semaines, avec en gros un bouclage ~1 semaine avant parution. Le Hardware, c'est tous les " mois, avec 1 à 2 semaines avant, donc ça vaut dire que dans le meilleur des cas, nos news auraient deux semaines et parfois plus de 3 mois pour ceux qui achètent vers la fin, c'est pas génial.

Pour les pubs, c'est assez simple : on n'a aucune idée de ce qu'il y aura dedans avant la parution du magazine. Et on n'a aucun pouvoir sur ce qu'il y aura dedans. Donc en gros, on peut se moquer d'une technologie si on remarque la pub quelque part (dans un autre magazine, sur le Web, dans un communiqué, etc.) et ça nous arrive, notamment dans les pages du Doc'. On n'a pas de soucis avec le fait de se moquer si c'est légitime, mais forcément, y a peu de chances que ce soit sur les pubs du magazine, pour des raisons purement "logistiques". Et on verrait même un truc complètement idiot/bullshit/faux lors du bouclage, on n'a pas le droit de modifier la pub

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Pour les pubs, c'est assez simple : on n'a aucune idée de ce qu'il y aura dedans avant la parution du magazine. Et on n'a aucun pouvoir sur ce qu'il y aura dedans.


Merci pour tes réponses.
Sinon, (contrairement aux posteurs au dessus), tu remarqueras que je n'ai rien dit contre les pubs en tant que tel. il s'agissait simplement d'illustrer un peu mon propos. C'est vrai que je ne me souvenais pas de l'article sur les technologies militaires, il était plutôt marrant.

----------


## blutch2

Un article sur les logiciels libre, en particulier Linux, ça peut être un historique, l'évolution de la licence GNU/linux, l'évolution de Linux(a partir de celui de Linus Torvald jusque aujourd'hui) lui-même. Pourquoi avoir autant de distribution. C'est peut-être un thème un peu trop vague, si l'idée n'est pas retenue, pas grave.

----------


## Rolapin

Un sujet sur le multi-écran / 3 écrans pour jouer c'est faisable ?
En parlant des écrans avec des bords fins, les écrans les plus appropriés selon les bourses, ce dont sont capables les cartes graphiques, les jeux qui acceptent / acceptent pas ce genre de configuration, les pieds ajustables capables de supporter ces écrans, etc...

J'ai l'impression que ça peut intéresser d'autres personnes que moi (à moins que ça ait déjà été fait et que j'aie loupé ça...).

----------


## Crillus

Allez comme ça pêle-mêle moi j'ai plein d'idées

- un sujet sur le cloud et les solutions appliquées (mais comme je le vois c'est surtout intéressant coté pro avec des machins comme openstack, ou les exploitations du cloud comme l'immonde BYOD...) pas certain que ça colle à la ligne CPC, ça sera peut-être plus pertinent quand le prochain OS de Windows sortira avec abonnement et partiellement dans le cloud
- un sujet sur les Ventirads (pas sûr que ça intéresse quelqu'un d'autre que moi)
- un sujet sur les architectures des machines d'un point de vue conceptuel avec Von Neumann et tout ça et tous les trucs qui ont planté
- vous avez parlé des technos GPS il y a peu, pourquoi pas traiter des technos téléphone : genre c'est quoi une antenne, comment ça fonctionne, il y a quoi derrière, et quelles sont les différentes idées proposées en terme de mobilité (de l'antenne jusqu'à la Picocell)
- un sujet sur l'Internet of Things qui fait pas mal parler ces dernières semaines avec Sigfox, LoRa et tout le bouzin !  ::lol::

----------


## blutch2

Les antennes ça va être chaud pour aller dans les détails techniques, je l'ai vu en cours et on a vu que la partie qui nous intéresse en reprenant les résultats des mathématiciens qui ont fait un énorme travail pour avoir les formules dont on a besoin. Par contre le côté physique, il doit avoir moyen d'en faire un article très bon.

----------


## Sodium

Ca ne me choque pas que CPC publie des pubs merdiques à partir du moment où cela n'influence pas la ligne éditoriale.
La seule chose qui me choque c'est à quel point les annonceurs prennent les lecteurs pour des débiles ("Dominez vos adversaires avec notre super PC de la NASA") et à quel point il est idiot de leur part d'insister auprès d'un probablement en grande partie hermétique à un message aussi peu subtil.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Le nombre de fois où le mot "dominez" apparaît dans ces pubs me laisse pantois.

----------


## Mastaba

Faudrait caser un dessin adéquat de Couly en façe de chaque page de pub, y aurait de bonne chances que ca tombe juste  :Coucou:

----------


## Crillus

> Les antennes ça va être chaud pour aller dans les détails techniques, je l'ai vu en cours et on a vu que la partie qui nous intéresse en reprenant les résultats des mathématiciens qui ont fait un énorme travail pour avoir les formules dont on a besoin. Par contre le côté physique, il doit avoir moyen d'en faire un article très bon.


Bah exactement, si tu pars avec des trucs comme le théorème de Shannon (que tu as surement déjà vu) ou Fourrier (un mélange sympathique entre "Fourre-tout et M**dier) là tu vas perdre la moitié des lecteurs encore que les mecs de CPC sont très bons pour citer sans entrer dans les détails si ce n'est pas nécessaire  ::love::  *Violon*

Mais si tu balances un truc qui explique une antenne physiquement, la tronche d'une infrastructure , pourquoi on a des zones blanches, c'est quoi le principe global de la répartition des ressources sur une antenne (le scheduling), comment on les positionne ou la base de donnée à pirat... existante dans laquelle on vérifie l'abonnement de l'utilisateur, ou encore le basculement en mouvement, là il y a des trucs sympas à voir.

En master j'avais trouvé ça interessant et passionnant, et comme tout ce qui est intéressant et passionnant en téléphonie mobile ça se voit à l'arrache et avec les pieds pour laisser plus de temps aux calculs abscons sortis de leur contexte.  ::(: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le nombre de fois où le mot "dominez" apparaît dans ces pubs me laisse pantois.


ça pourrait être marqué OBEY ! OBEY !

On ne s'en tire pas trop mal.

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Et un ptit dossier sur le deploiement fibre optique ?
Zone tees dense ,zone dense, zone AMII, zone je sais plus quoi...
Ou en est-on des raccordements verticaux ?  qu'est ce qui définit le déploiement dans une ville ? dans un quartier ?
Le FTTH est il pour tous ? (merci de faire l'impasse sur le truc numericable qui est de la fibre jusqu'au quartier puis ensuite du coaxial tout moche)
Faut il encore passer par le syndic de copropriété?
 si orange fibre mon quartier, les autres peuvent il le louer ?
etc etc

Bref un dossier velu de canardPC en somme

----------


## Sodium

> Le nombre de fois où le mot "dominez" apparaît dans ces pubs me laisse pantois.


Non mais ça c'est logique, le joueur moyen est un puceau binoclard se faisant tabasser tous les jours à la récré et les marketeux ne font que répondre à son besoin de se sentir exister à travers l'humiliation de ses adversaires virtuels.

----------


## eiremanoffrance

> Non mais ça c'est logique, le joueur moyen est un puceau binoclard se faisant tabasser tous les jours à la récré et les marketeux ne font que répondre à son besoin de se sentir exister à travers l'humiliation de ses adversaires virtuels.


Sauf que les lecteurs de CanardPC sont des apollons, que dis-je, des demis dieux !!!
des seigneurs de guerre, des conquerants, des généraux
En fait ces publicités cherchent à se rapprocher de la réalité

c'est tout

----------


## Sodium

> Sauf que les lecteurs de CanardPC sont des apollons, que dis-je, des demis dieux !!!
> des seigneurs de guerre, des conquerants, des généraux
> En fait ces publicités cherche à se rapprocher de la réalité
> 
> c'est tout


Justement, le lecteur de Canard PC moyen est capable d'éclater n'importe qui sur n'importe quel jeu avec un minitel relié à une Wii Balance Board, il se rit de ces vaines tentative de le corrompre avec des possessions matérielles alors que sa vraie force réside dans son âme.

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Je ne serais pas contre un dossier sur les bras "porte écran" (simple ou multiples):
Que valent ceux fixés au mur ?
Que valent ceux avec pinces (prenant en étau la "planche" de bureau) ?

Et quid d'un rappel sur l'ergonomie utilisateur/chaise/écran/clavier/souris ?
J'ai l'impression que les normes varient d'un interlocuteur à l'autre, en fonction de la direction du vent ...

----------


## natijah

Avec quelques modèles au bon rapport qualité/prix je suis aussi intéressé.

En passant des astuces pour éloigner la tour au maximum, avec ou sans câbles.
Par exemple j'aimerais bien déporter la tour à l'autre bout de la pièce, mais j'ai un doute sur la longueur de certains câbles (vidéo surtout).

----------


## eiremanoffrance

> Par exemple j'aimerais bien déporter la tour à l'autre bout de la pièce, mais j'ai un doute sur la longueur de certains câbles (vidéo surtout).


Il y a eu un (court) papier là dessus dans un hors série (je crois que c'est moquette qui avait fait le papier).
Et de mémoire le résultat n'était pas dégeu...

----------


## Dandu

> Je ne serais pas contre un dossier sur les bras "porte écran" (simple ou multiples):
> Que valent ceux fixés au mur ?
> Que valent ceux avec pinces (prenant en étau la "planche" de bureau) ?
> 
> Et quid d'un rappel sur l'ergonomie utilisateur/chaise/écran/clavier/souris ?
> J'ai l'impression que les normes varient d'un interlocuteur à l'autre, en fonction de la direction du vent ...


L'ergonomie, spécialement sur les écrans, c'est très dépendant de la personne. On recommande par exemple une résolution de 110 ppp pour un écran de bureau, mais pleins de gens trouvent ça écrit trop petit et pleins d'autres trouvent ça écrit trop gros. Suffit de faire un test avec un grand écran en haute def, genre un 30/32 pouces Ultra HD : y a une partie significative des gens qui trouve ça bien, et une autre qui va détester.

Même chose pour les pieds, j'ai tendance à essayer de mettre l'écran assez haut (du coup, je suis en VESA) mais vu le nombre d'écrans du marché qui a pas de réglage en hauteur (ou qui reste trop bas), je suppose que beaucoup préfèrent l'écran assez bas. Le dernier écran testé dans le mag' était assez horrible pour ça : bas et pas réglable (et j'imagine que tout le monde a pas une pile de Canard PC pour le mettre haut).




> Avec quelques modèles au bon rapport qualité/prix je suis aussi intéressé.
> 
> En passant des astuces pour éloigner la tour au maximum, avec ou sans câbles.
> Par exemple j'aimerais bien déporter la tour à l'autre bout de la pièce, mais j'ai un doute sur la longueur de certains câbles (vidéo surtout).


Pour continuer sur les supports : le prix reste assez souvent lié au design. Avec un écran de PC classique (pas un téléviseur hyper lourd, donc), n'importe quel support va faire le job. Mais les trucs un peu esthétiques, avec des passes-câbles, des supports pour un PC portable, etc. , ça monte très vite en prix.


Pour le déport des composants, c'est assez simples : 

-l'USB aime pas trop (sauf à mettre des répéteurs ou des hubs) au-delà de 2 mètres environ. Ca peut marcher en très long avec des trucs qui utilisent pas l'alim/consomment peu, mais sur des trucs un peu sensibles à la tension (Raspberry and co., disques durs, etc.), ça risque de poser des soucis bizarres. Genre un câble un peu long avec une résistance trop élevé, la tension descend trop bas en charge et *pouf* ça plante.

-les câbles vidéo analogiques, faut du câble bien blindé et éventuellement un répéteur, sinon on commence à avoir des artefacts.
-les câbles vidéo numériques... ben ça dépend. En HDMI, on peut espérer faire du 1080p60 sur 5 mètres sans soucis, quand on tape plus haut, ça commence à poser des soucis (Ultra HD, 2560p, etc.). On a un câble à la rédac' qui fait 10 mètres, il marche bien en 1080p60, pas du tout en Ultra HD.

Après, pour les cas extrêmes, y a des répéteurs/étendeurs qui passent sur du câble Ethernet blindé proprement, c'est la solution la plus efficace (et certains gèrent même directement l'audio, l'USB, etc.).

----------


## chtiungdor

C'est déjà passé un article sur les fréquences des cartes graphiques ? 

Notamment ce qui concerne la gestion des fréquences et des tensions, son impact sur l'overclocking et la volonté des constructeurs (ou du moins Nvidia) de choisir eux-mêmes la marge de manoeuvre pour l'overvolting afin de déterminer plus ou moins précisément la qualité de leurs produits... mais aussi les fréquences réelles des cartes graphiques dans les jeux (fréquence bien souvent différente de celle, théorique, indiquée sur le "papier"), etc.

----------


## natijah

Chez CPC je ne sais pas, mais chez Hardware.fr tu as un article récent plutôt complet : GPU Boost : pourquoi ? comment ?

----------


## tonton-thon

Franchement, le dernier CPC Hardware sur les ordinateurs rétros (Amiga, Atari etc), b**** de p**** de (censuré), j'ai jamais lu quelque chose d'aussi génial  :Bave: 

Je ne sais pas si on trouvera mieux après ça...

Du pur bonheur, merci !


Spoiler Alert! 



Du coup pas besoin de demander un dossier là-dessus  ::ninja::

----------


## Dandu

Merci !

----------


## Narm

> Franchement, le dernier CPC Hardware sur les ordinateurs rétros (Amiga, Atari etc), b**** de p**** de (censuré), j'ai jamais lu quelque chose d'aussi génial 
> 
> Je ne sais pas si on trouvera mieux après ça...
> 
> Du pur bonheur, merci !
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> ...


C'est quel numéro, ça ne me rappelle pas grand chose ?  ::zzz::

----------


## Dandu

Il vient de sortir (on vient de l'annoncer sur le site)

----------


## Narm

> Il vient de sortir (on vient de l'annoncer sur le site)


Ah mais c'est un hors série, je pouvais toujours l'attendre dans ma BAL  :tired:

----------


## Wabbitt

Bonjour,

Bon j'ai survolé le topic, 38 pages, ouf ! Pas pu tout lire, mais je le ferai en plusieurs fois.

Donc si c'était déjà proposé, tant pis/tant mieux :
je verrais bien un bon gros numéro spécial sur les réseaux domestiques - j'en ai monté un chez moi, c'est pour ça - avec tous ses aspects traités ; je vais sûrement en oublier d'ailleurs :

-Depuis le boitier multimédia à côté du tableau électrique, avec branchements antenne TNT, satellite, téléphone, ADSL...après nombreux changements de branchements, on dirait un paquet de nouilles chinoises (au dos, devant c'est nickel)
-La box et ses fonctions génériques : routeur, DHCP, etc.;
-Les routeurs/switchs/baies de brassage;
-Les NAS (Synologie, nas4free, OpenMediaVault, etc.; et Freebox Révolution ou équivalent- oui elle fait NAS)
-le câblage général RJ45 (installé à la construction de la maison chez moi), et ses (gros, non, énormes) avantages sur le Wifi, solution imparfaite, parfaitement merdique et pas au point, inadaptée aussi dans certaines constructions, et qui oblige à mettre des relais WiFi partout, pour un résultat au mieux deux fois moins rapide que le câblé (aaaahhhh le lag, l'image qui se fige, saute, se nappe de vert ou de gris, mmm);
-Les média-serveurs-relais près de la télé (et leurs limites, les Raspberry Pi 2 et  3 c'est super et pas cher, et pour streamer depuis le NAS un gros film en HD, c'est pas gagné - bon, pour les séries en 720 et les films pas trop lourds en 1080 ça passe);
-Les télé connectées avec fonction média-serveur (laisse tomber la neige...)
-Les décodeurs TV des providers et leurs fonctions de media-serveur-relais (merdiques aussi)...
-Et...et...les providers qui promettent tous monts et merveilles, un débit d'enfer, et tout et tout, et font assurer le support technique téléphonique en délocalisé à Tombouctou, Tanger, ou Iderhabad.

Bon, si certains ont envie de se marrer en pensant que j'ai mal utilisé les fonctions avancées des NAS, OK si vous me dites où je me suis loupé et comment y remédier; j'avoue que faire le choix et configurer, entre Zéroconf, FTP, TFTP, SSH, DLNA, Samba, etc. et toutes les combinaisons possibles m'ont collé des angoisses existentielles dont j'ai du mal à me remettre; faut dire que pour moi, en 1965 la télé avec 1 seule chaîne en N/B c'était déjà miraculeux, alors...j'ai souffert dans ma jeunesse.

Je maintiens que ce GROS dossier serait une bénédiction (pas que pour moi, hein !), et me tiens à dispo pour parler des plâtres que j'ai essuyés et que j'essuie encore. M'en fous, je suis infomaso et ça m'amuse.

Message à la rédac : Au fait, il y a peut-être un autre topic pour dire ça, mais dans le dernier CPCH sorti ce matin sur PressReader (miracle, hosannah au plus haut des cieux !), parmi les ordinateurs mythiques, vous avez carrément OUBLIE le DAI ??? Qu'est-ce à dire ???

Amitiés à tous les lecteurs de CPC, CPCH, CPCHS et CPCHHS.

----------


## MILANPARIS

Un dossier sur 

la domotique.
Recycler un vieux pc et en faire un nas accesible depuis l exterieur en vacance.
Test onduleurs.

----------


## natijah

Dans un test d'un NAS Synology il me semble avoir lu qu'ils préfèrent acheter du matériel dédié à cette tâche, plutôt que faire du recyclage de vieux PC.

Consommation/bruit/logiciel/design/performance*.

----------


## MILANPARIS

> Dans un test d'un NAS Synology il me semble avoir lu qu'ils préfèrent acheter du matériel dédié à cette tâche, plutôt que faire du recyclage de vieux PC.
> 
> Consommation/bruit/logiciel/design/performance*.


oui c est vrai mais recycler ce qui marche c est peut être mieux que de consommer et crée des dechets

----------


## Wabbitt

Pour faire un (faux) NAS Synology, il faut installer le système d'exploitation Synology sur un PC (avec XPenology); mais Synology ne veut pas et ne l'encourage pas.

----------


## Pifou

Pour les vieux PC recyclé en NAS, j'ai des vieux machins qui pourraient faire l'affaire, mais la premiere limitation, pour les disque, c'est de l'IDE.
Après, pour les PC avec du SATA qui trainent, clair que conso et encombrement c'est pas favorable pour un NAS, mais du coup, ils sont déjà plus indiqués pour être recyclés en machine à streamer.

----------


## Nacodaco

Y a déjà un CPC Hardware qui parle de tout ça. Certains matos évoqués sont probablement obsolètes mais la plupart des conseils restent valable  :;):

----------


## Yshuya

Un test sur les lunettes jaune "gamers" qu'on voit partout fleurir.

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

> Un test sur les lunettes jaune "gamers" qu'on voit partout fleurir.


Déjà fait => bilan : ça sers à rien.

----------


## natijah

Bilan : problèmes de vue, consultez un ophtalmologue.

----------


## Mastaba

> Bilan : problèmes de vue, consultez un ophtalmologue.


Ophtalmologue, c'est assez inutile j'en ai fait deux dans deux villes différentes pour un problème particulier et à chaque fois après une heure d'attente j'ai tout juste eu le droit à un test basique de 10secondes à tout casser, voir à un rapide coups d'œil sur mes yeux avec une loupe avec de la chance, pour au final obtenir un diagnostic complètement à côté de la plaque en mode KTHXBYE/NEXT à la limite de la politesse.  :ouaiouai: 
Les mecs sont juste là pour faire du chiffre en maximisant le nombre de "clients" et ne sont certainement pas là pour répondre à un quelconque problème médical, le but est juste de prescrire des lunettes à la chaîne peu importe que tu viennes pour un problème spécifique sans rapport avec tes verres, le moindre bot ferait mieux quoi.
En fait n'importe quel opticien en plus d'être capable de faire tout ce que font ces "ophtalmologues" prendra certainement 100x plus de temps au bas mot, rien que pour le choix de la monture, que ces soi-disant "médecins". Sans parler du prix de la "séance" qui confine à l'arnaque pure et simple quand on constate la qualité de la prestation.
(Mais pour se "rassurer" y a pas non plus que les ophtalmos, au niveau de l'incompétence et de l'ignorance crasse le monde médical est très (_très_) bien garni  ::trollface::  )

/HS


Sinon un dossier sur les souris. Je sais qu'il y en a déjà eu un, mais ces périphériques sont très vite remplacés par des modèles parfois très différents, au point que je sois même pas certain qu'il reste encore un modèle testé en vente.

Un périphérique assez central sur PC (toutes utilisations confondues) et qui ne bénéficie pas vraiment de tests comparatifs poussés par rapport aux autres composants.
La durée de vie/fiabilité, quand je vois les commentaires de souris (des modèles gamer à 100€+!!!) qui tombent en morceaux, dont les boutons/molettes ont du jeu ou se mettent à mal fonctionner c'est pas rassurant. Et c'est sûrement finalement bien plus emmerdant et coûteux de souvent changer un périphérique aussi cher et bien plus hasardeux à choisir qu'une carte graphique ou un CPU, évidemment bien plus chers dans l'absolu mais qui feront toujours ce qu'on leur demande avec un niveau de perf correspondant au prix qu'on met dedans.
Alors que changer deux ou trois fois une souris à 100€ peut vite coûter cher étant donné le nombre de détails potentiellement problématiques tels que:

-Le vieillissement des surfaces, entre les reliefs "esthétiques" et autres crevasses promptes à l'encrassement et les surfaces en caoutchouc "souple" censées être plus adhérentes mais qui ont tendance à devenir collantes et désagréables avec le temps (et qui sont difficile à laver du fait du matériau non lisse, qui peut carrément réagir chimiquement comme ces gommes qui deviennent collantes au contact de l'alcool).
Pareil pour les trucs imprimés qui s'effacent voir carrément la couche supérieure qui se barre en miettes en cas de surface chromée, ou encore les matériaux qui se pètent avec l'usure à cause d'une mauvaise conception.
Pas facile à tester évidemment, mais on peut peut être quand même imaginer des tests portant simplement sur les matériaux utilisés et sur la conception mécanique, et avoir au moins des retours dans le temps sur les modèles utilisés par la rédac?
-Il y a aussi des modèles avec des problèmes de fiabilité récurrents genre razer diamondback. Qu'en est-il aujourd'hui?
-Le bruit des clics, la course et le positionnement des boutons, qui ne sont pas toujours très ergonomiques surtout à la longue.
-La molette, qui peut être très emmerdante en cas de jeu (voir le scroll horizontal qui semble poser problème à pas mal de modèles) ou de mauvaise conception (trop dure/trop souple, scroll imprécis, sautes de lignes).
-Les formes toujours plus délirantes des souris "gamer" avec des arêtes d'avion furtif qui sont censées inspirer une sorte d'agressivité mais qui sont tout sauf pratique ou sobre voir parfois pénibles sur un produit qu'on est censé manipuler à longueur de journée.
-L'accélération (et l'accélération négative), toujours secrètement planquées mais capable de ruiner la précision.
-Les loupiottes totalement inutiles qui peuvent bien afficher des millions de couleurs mais qui deviennent surtout des millions d'emmerdements si on ne peut pas les désactiver (en cas de lecture de vidéo sur son PC ou simplement par souci de sobriété visuelle), je parle même pas des écrans LCD qui affichent des animations, parfois même sur le dessous de la souris...  ::rolleyes:: 
-les patins, qui peuvent aussi bien s'user à vitesse grand V ou pas selon le matériau (téflon, céramique?), la possibilité de les changer en cas d'usure? (Mais bon il faudrait déjà que la souris elle même soit capable de leur survivre...)
-des détails abusifs style stockage des réglages dans le cloud.
-les pilotes, entre les souris sans pilotes et celles qui demandent l'installation de centaines de Mo pour fonctionner, stabilité des pilotes.
-le nombre de DPI du capteur, à mettre en relation avec la résolution d'écran utilisée; quel DPI pour tel écran? (Avec les écrans 1440p/1600p et 4K qu'il y a désormais)
-l'utilité du CPU dans la souris? De plus en plus de souris vantent d'embarquer un CPU "puissant".
-les tapis de souris, précision et fiabilité dans le temps, entre les tapis durs qui deviennent lisse et les tapis souples qui s'encrassent.
-L'utilisation CPU avec 1000Hz voir 2000Hz et ce que ca peut poser comme problème au niveau du port USB

Et enfin un réel comparatif au niveau qualité/prix et foutage de gueule, parce qu'entre une souris estampillée gamer, avec sa forme de F117, une tonne de LEDS multicolores et sa tétrachiée de bullshit marketing à base de connecteur en or & compagnie vendue à 100€ (voir plus) et une souris "bureautique" classique avec suffisamment de boutons et un capteur moderne (qui a moins de 10ans quoi) Est-ce que la différence de prix (du simple au double!) vaut vraiment le coups en terme de qualité réelle si on ne recherche pas seulement la frime ostentatoire mise en avant par la souris de pgm-jacky?
J'imagine qu'on paie surtout le marketing et ce genre de merde conçues avant tout pour se distinguer du concurrent mais est-ce qu'il y a tout de même au moins un aspect qualitatif qui rendrait ces souris gamer attractive en dehors de ca? (qualité d'assemblage/matériaux/raffinements technologiques réellement utiles?)
Et sinon quels sont les bon modèles "classiques" qui conviennent parfaitement au jeu?

----------


## natijah

Mon dernier passage chez un ophtalmo a duré plus de 30 minutes... comme quoi.

Il m'a remis ses recommandations, et à aucun moment il ne m'a mis la pression pour prendre des lunettes avec un des ces amis/partenaires.

----------


## Mastaba

Ah je parle pas de pression quelconque ni de partenariat avec qui que ce soit, mais on sent bien que le gars fait passer les gens à la chaîne en pensant que les gens ne viennent là que pour se faire prescrire des lunettes, parce que j'imagine que c'est ce pour quoi 99% des gens viennent. (et franchement même ca c'est loin d'être toujours fait correctement, les tests de visions fait à l'arrache en deux temps trois mouvements... Pour tout dire les deux mecs, que j'ai vu dans un relativement court intervalle m'ont sorti des conclusions diamétralement opposées, l'un me dit que ma vue n'a pas changée, l'autre qu'elle a beaucoup baissé, cherchez l'erreur) 

Si t'as un problème ou une question qui sort un peu de l'ordinaire et qui demanderait l'expertise d'un spécialiste sur des points précis ben là ca marche plus, kernel32 error; le bot te sort une banalité comme quoi "c'est rien faut pas s'en faire c'est juste une poussière/protéine qui se balade dans l'œil" enfin ce genre de conneries.
Quand t'as pris rendez vous depuis des mois parce qu'ils sont tous surchargés, que t'as fait la queue pendant une plombe et que ton passage est expédié en 15sec sans que le mec ne prenne même la peine d'écouter ta question et te sort des réponses toutes faites sans intérêt avant de te présenter la facture ca la fout mal.

----------


## Narm

Je ne sais pas où tu habites Mastaba, mais tout les ophtalmos ne sont pas comme ça : dans mon coin, effectivement il y a souvent du retard parce que justement quand les ophtalmo détectent quelque chose, ils font des tests complémentaires.

----------


## dutilleul

D'un autre coté, ce n'est pas tellement le rôle des ophtalmologues de faire des tests de souris.  :WTF: 




> Un dossier sur 
> 
> la domotique.


J'ai fait une petite recherche sur ce topic, et c'est un sujet qui apparaît à intervalles réguliers. (je vais pas tout quoter.)
Je trouve qu'un dossier domotique et par extension, sur les objets connectés dans la maison serait intéressant. 
Ce qui existe déjà, comme par exemple le système evohome d'Honeywell qui permet de contrôler le système de chauffage, les volets roulants, etc.
Et ce que prévoient les industriels pour améliorer nos conditions de vie primales. (Je trouve incroyable qu'à notre époque, on soit encore obligé d'appuyer nous même sur un interrupteur pour allumer l'éclairage dans une pièce.)

Le futur proche, avec les idées bullshits, genre le frigo qui commande lui même les yoghourts. Où moins débiles (J'en ai pas en tête là tout de suite.)

Et pourquoi pas quelques pages d'anticipation, par exemple, des objets pseudo vivant qui auront pour but de se reproduire, et seront capable de générer de l'argent par eux même, pour ensuite faire fabriquer leur propre clone.

----------


## SCoPmod

> Pour tout dire les deux mecs, que j'ai vu dans un relativement court intervalle m'ont sorti des conclusions diamétralement opposées, l'un me dit que ma vue n'a pas changée, l'autre qu'elle a beaucoup baissé, cherchez l'erreur) 
> Si t'as un problème ou une question qui sort un peu de l'ordinaire et qui demanderait l'expertise d'un spécialiste sur des points précis ben là ca marche plus, kernel32 error; le bot te sort une banalité comme quoi "c'est rien faut pas s'en faire c'est juste une poussière/protéine qui se balade dans l'œil" enfin ce genre de conneries.


Désolé de poursuivre dans le HS, mais là plutôt que de répondre en MP à Mastaba, autant faire un court post qui profitera au plus grand nombre vu les implications de la question: Mastaba, t'es tombé sur deux incompétents, j'ai connu ça moi aussi, mon conseil serait de prendre rendez-vous chez un véritable spécialiste, en clinique (auprès d'un ophtalmo qui fait aussi chirurgien)... parce que vu ce que tu disais dans ton post, tu me rappelles vraiment mon cas: deux ophtalmo incompétents (dont un interne... un simple interne qui n'y connaissait rien) qui me disent "nan, ça va, c'est rien, allez par-ici la sortie au suivant", jusqu'à ce que je consulte dans une véritable clinique un ophtalmo-chirurgien pour, initialement, voir s'il n'y aurait pas possibilité de faire une opération de la myopie.

Ledit ophtalmo-chirurgien a d'abord fait des tests normaux, dans le plus grand sérieux vu que les résultats conditionnaient la décision d'une opération chirurgicale (parce que s'ils opèrent pour rien et que l'opération foire, la clinique l'aura dans l'os, juridiquement parlant...), puis n'a pas hésité, vu le désastre de ma vision montré par lesdits résultats, à faire des tests poussés qui ont révélé une maladie génétique dégénérative. Donc à ta place, je tenterais le coup de consulter en clinique, sous prétexte de "voir si une chirurgie serait possible": je te souhaite pas la poisse, mais si t'es dans mon cas et que tes problèmes de vue sont liés à une maladie dégénérative, plus tu perds de temps à écouter des branleurs incompétents, plus la maladie dégénère silencieusement... j'aurais pas la vision foireuse que j'ai aujourd'hui si il y a 10 ans j'avais eu l'idée de consulter un ophtalmo-chirurgien au lieu de ces deux merdeux précédemment cités. 
Enfin, si ça se trouve, t'as rien du tout et y'a pas de quoi s'inquiéter: je te donne juste cet exemple pour te dire que si tu veux avoir un meilleur diagnostic, va en clinique sous un "faux" prétexte  :;): 

Au passage, pour ce qui est du "soutien client", t'attends pas forcément à avoir mieux en clinique: pour reprendre mon cas en exemple, parce que là c'était grandiose, quand l'ophtalmo-chirurgien s'est rendu compte que j'avais cette maladie, il a juste prononcé le nom obscur suivi de "donc voilà je vous adresse chez un collègue spécialiste vous prendrez rendez-vous à ce numéro merci au-revoir vous n'oublierez pas de passez au bureau de ma secrétaire pour régler les honoraires  :Sweat: " tout en quittant la pièce d'examens poussés au pas de course... j'ai dû apprendre ce que c'était précisément comme maladie (les effets, etc.) en allant sur Internet.

----------


## dutilleul

Donc un dossier sur les problèmes des yeux, les bériques, et les sites de vente d'oeil de verre serait bienvenu, vu que ça nous concerne presque tous, sauf les aveugles et la femme à Cacao.

----------


## Mastaba

::o:  Ca me rassure de pas être seul dans ce cas, même si ca reste inquiétant.

En tout cas merci pour le protip SCoPmod !  :;):

----------


## Pifou

C'est parce qu'il est allez chez un occuliste au lieu d'un ophtalmologiste, qu'il s'est fait fait ...  ::ninja:: 

JE --> [ ]

----------


## Catel

La rubrique C'est déjà demain illustrée par le Dr Kant  ::wub:: 

(ah ben oui je poste ici y'a pas encore de topic CPCH 29)

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Je ressors une vieille demande:
A quand un comparatif sur les fauteuils, c'est vrai, vous avez tout testé sauf les fauteuils (ok, il y a eu un encart sur un fauteuil dans un hors série).
Mais, c'est ultra important de pas prendre un matos de merde, et les seuls journalistes en qui j'ai confiance, c'est vous.
Sinon, faites au moins un inventaire du matos de la rédac, et les retours de chacune séant l'occupant (du moins, le propriétaire du séant).

----------


## hamish

+1 pour les fauteuils, je sens d'avance les marques "gamers" se faire défoncer comme il faut !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## 88a88a88a

Salut les canards,

J'arrive un peu comme un cheveu sur la soupe, je viens de m'inscrire, je n'ai pas lu ce topic et mon idée a peut-être déjà été proposée ou est déjà parue dans le magazine (lecteur occasionnel).
Ceci dit...

Régulièrement, je réalise des configs pour des amis, de la famille et dernièrement j'ai du faire un pc pour une personne âgé configuration comprise. Le problème c'est que le grand père il touche à tout, j'ai prévu des restaurations systèmes, des restaurations complètes de windows mais il n'est pas capable de reproduire mes "tutos" et fini par laisser tomber. Un dossier fait par des pro m'aurait été très utile et m'aurait évité des erreurs.

Un dossier sur :
"faire un pc pour ses parents" ou tout autre mec qui n'y connait rien, tout configuré, réparable à distance (teamviewer et cie), quels logiciels indispensables installer pour le commun des mortels etc.

Vous voyez l'idée, est-ce que ce sujet a déjà été abordé ?
Par avance, merci.

----------


## natijah

Faronics Deep Freeze / Reboot Restore Rx / Rollback Rx / Toolwiz Time Freeze / AX64 Time Machine  ::ninja::

----------


## 88a88a88a

> Faronics Deep Freeze / Reboot Restore Rx / Rollback Rx / Toolwiz Time Freeze / AX64 Time Machine


poualalala mais je ne connaissais pas ça. Très intéressant pour corriger une bonne partie des problèmes.
Je me renseigne plus en profondeur dès que je peux.  :;):

----------


## Anonyme866

Un dossier sur comment créer et gérer un ensemble blog/site/forum, voire d'un wiki associé.

Avec les liens entre eux, les intégrations automatiques en cas de publication, l'intégration de vidéo vis à vis d'une chaîne YouTube ou autre.L'hébergement du trio blog/site/forum, des images et éventuels fichiers à télécharger (même structure ou séparation selon les rôles et besoins). Comment gérer les formats de navigateurs ou la navigation sur mobile (Androïd, iOs ou WindowsPhone). La sécurité, le débuggage.

Ou, à défaut, les conseils du Doc sur les bonnes publications.

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

> Un dossier sur comment créer et gérer un ensemble blog/site/forum, voire d'un wiki associé.
> 
> Avec les liens entre eux, les intégrations automatiques en cas de publication, l'intégration de vidéo vis à vis d'une chaîne YouTube ou autre.L'hébergement du trio blog/site/forum, des images et éventuels fichiers à télécharger (même structure ou séparation selon les rôles et besoins). Comment gérer les formats de navigateurs ou la navigation sur mobile (Androïd, iOs ou WindowsPhone). La sécurité, le débuggage.
> 
> Ou, à défaut, les conseils du Doc sur les bonnes publications.


C'est du software ça  :tired:

----------


## natijah

Déjà qu'ils préfèrent payer des gens pour refaire leur site au lieu d'un Wordpress calé entre 2 cafés...  :^_^:

----------


## Niko844

Un comparatif sur les disques dur externe, ça n'a jamais été fait non ? Ce serait sympa aussi  :;):

----------


## natijah

Il n'y a pas grand chose à dire surtout.

A part qu'il soit mieux d'acheter un boitier externe avec un disque dur séparément. Au moins en cas de pépin on peut exploiter le disque dur ou le boitier.

Pour une solution performance (UASP, USB 3.0) ou robustesse, on peut partir sur un boitier avec un SSD aussi

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Salut les amis,

Je suis abonné à Canard Hardware, et je consulte toujours avidement les tests de matos, et plus spécifiquement ceux des cartes graphiques. Je trouve dommage que dans les benchmarks vous ne fassiez figurer que trop peu d'anciens GPU. Dans le dernier numéro, par exemple, aucune carte de série 6xx, et seulement une 780Ti pour la série 7xx.
Or , il me semble quand même qu'on est encore un paquet ici à ne pas avoir gagné au loto et à utiliser des cartes de milieu de gamme de type 660/660Ti ou 760/770/770OC (j'en veux pour preuve le nombre de cartes graphiques qui partent en ce moment à la rubrique "Achats/Ventes PC").

Je trouve que ce serait cool de pouvoir comparer les écarts de puissance entre un plus grand nombre de cartes pour évaluer plus facilement le gain en performances dans l'éventualité d'une évolution de bécane.  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Un test sur les lunettes jaune "gamers" qu'on voit partout fleurir.


C'est déjà fait : la conclusion était que ça ne sert à rien. J'ai confirmé depuis auprès de mon ophtalmo et de l'opticien.  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Déjà fait => bilan : ça sers à rien.


+1.

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

> Salut les amis,
> 
> Je suis abonné à Canard Hardware, et je consulte toujours avidement les tests de matos, et plus spécifiquement ceux des cartes graphiques. Je trouve dommage que dans les benchmarks vous ne fassiez figurer que trop peu d'anciens GPU. Dans le dernier numéro, par exemple, aucune carte de série 6xx, et seulement une 780Ti pour la série 7xx.
> Or , il me semble quand même qu'on est encore un paquet ici à ne pas avoir gagné au loto et à utiliser des cartes de milieu de gamme de type 660/660Ti ou 760/770/770OC (j'en veux pour preuve le nombre de cartes graphiques qui partent en ce moment à la rubrique "Achats/Ventes PC").
> 
> Je trouve que ce serait cool de pouvoir comparer les écarts de puissance entre un plus grand nombre de cartes pour évaluer plus facilement le gain en performances dans l'éventualité d'une évolution de bécane. 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> ...


Je plussoie, voir même si on peut avoir au moins une carte haut de gamme des séries 5xx et 6xx ça serait assez sympathique.

----------


## Gobbopathe

Bien preneur d'un commentaire sur les recommandations de l'ANSES concernant les recommandations d'une moindre expositions aux ondes pour nos chères têtes blondes. Reprises en coeur par France Inter, le journal de la santé, ... (sur Twitter du moins)

----------


## Flad

> Bien preneur d'un commentaire sur les recommandations de l'ANSES concernant les recommandations d'une moindre expositions aux ondes pour nos chères têtes blondes. Reprises en coeur par France Inter, le journal de la santé, ... (sur Twitter du moins)


Et à la radio ce matin par France Info.

----------


## barbarian_bros

Après le celeron 300A qui passe à 450MHz, un petit article sur les Athlon/Duron socket A (Thunderbird)  dont on débloquait le coefficient multiplicateur avec un crayon à papier ?

----------


## Ca3th4rsis

Bonjour à tous!

En lisant l'article "Business de la vie privée" du CPC Hardware 29, j'ai pensé à un projet lancé en financement participatif, le UnaPhone Zenith: grosso modo un smartphone dont l'OS est basé sur Android 6, mais retravaillé pour stopper toute émission de données à des ip inconnues, activer par défaut la comunication cryptées, etc. Ce serait un OS fermé (on n'installe pas les applis que l'on veut), mais les développeurs parlent d'approuver certaines applications tierces si elles conviennent aux exigences de vie privée du smartphone.

Du coup, je me demandais si un test dans le prochain CPC H serait possible, la livraison des UnaPhone étant prévue pour septembre. Pas forcément un test de performances, mais plutôt de respect de la vie privée, à l'instar de ce qui a déjà été fait dans le dossier.

C'est un projet que je trouve intéressant, et même s'il coûte la bagatelle de 540$ (ça en fait d'la p*te en classe affaire).. ben il reste, à ma connaissance, seul sur ce marché!


Des bisous!

----------


## grammaton

J'ai encore adoré le dernier CPC hardware, beau boulot ! Je suis toujours étonné de voir que mois après mois le magazine ne perd pas en qualité  ::): . Très plaisant !

Bon après tout n'est parfait (selon mes propres goûts). Ainsi, pourquoi ces tableaux avec toutes les caractéristiques imbuvables des cartes graphiques ? Est-ce bien utile d'utiliser cet espace de la sorte ?
Et dans les upgrades de matériel, pourquoi ne comparer une carte nvidia de nouvelle génération qu'avec les nvidia ancienne génération ?

Sinon dans l'ensemble, je me doute que dans les comparatifs de cartes il est plus facile, vu les limitations du papier, de mettre un graphique avec des pourcentages représentant la moyenne de gain/perte pour différents jeux mais en fin de compte ça oblige à aller voir ailleurs (avec le problème de la fiabilité justement) les chiffres des FPS pour un jeu pourtant présent dans les tests. Je ne sais pas si je suis le seul que ça dérange mais au fil du temps c'est vraiment un point que je regrette en lisant les CPC hardware.


Voilà voilà, j'ai hâte de lire le prochain en tout cas !  ::w00t::

----------


## Mastaba

C'est quand même pratique pour voir les caractéristiques des cartes comparées (GPU, TDP), ca serait pas mal d'ailleurs d'intégrer les ré étiquetages successifs afin de pouvoir s'y retrouver par rapport aux "anciennes" cartes qui ont le même GPU mais plus la même dénomination.
Afficher les FPS mini/moyen serait plus parlant que des % et permettrait de se faire une idée concrète de ce qu'on peut obtenir avec une carte donnée en effet, mais du coups ca obligerait à afficher encore plus de graphiques vu qu'il en faudra un par jeu ou un par carte.

----------


## natijah

On peut parler des fps pour le jeu gourmand et « équilibré » du moment, sans forcement détailler chaque jeu.

Par équilibré j'entends un jeu qui demande de la puissance pour afficher quelque chose de réellement beau, et qui ne pourrait l'être sans la puissance demandée.

Quelle carte pour du 1080p@60fps HIGH, et quelle carte pour du 1440p@60fps pour ce jeu.

----------


## SuperLowl

> Ainsi, pourquoi ces tableaux avec toutes les caractéristiques imbuvables des cartes graphiques ? Est-ce bien utile d'utiliser cet espace de la sorte ?


C'est imbuvable pour toi mais ça va peut-être parler à d'autres. Le problème est là : il faut essayer de s'ouvrir à des lecteurs moins "experts" tout en gardant sa base qui est quand même assez pointue sur ces sujets. Personnellement, je suis comme toi : ces tableaux, je les survole car je ne comprends pas et je n'ai pas franchement envie de faire la démarche. Ce que je regarde, c'est le TDP qui donne une estimation de la consommation. Mais ça bouffe une demie-page, ça va quoi...





> Et dans les upgrades de matériel, pourquoi ne comparer une carte nvidia de nouvelle génération qu'avec les nvidia ancienne génération ?


En fait, je crois qu'ils comparent surtout à la référence de la génération précédente dans le même segment. Sans mélanger les marques, ça permet d'avoir un aperçu rapide du gain entre chaque génération, et pas de comparer les marques (ce qui est fait ailleurs).




> Sinon dans l'ensemble, je me doute que dans les comparatifs de cartes il est plus facile, vu les limitations du papier, de mettre un graphique avec des pourcentages représentant la moyenne de gain/perte pour différents jeux mais en fin de compte ça oblige à aller voir ailleurs (avec le problème de la fiabilité justement) les chiffres des FPS pour un jeu pourtant présent dans les tests. Je ne sais pas si je suis le seul que ça dérange mais au fil du temps c'est vraiment un point que je regrette en lisant les CPC hardware.


Ben tu trouves qu'un tableau de récapitulatif des caractéristiques de chaque carte bouffe de l'espace mais imagine ici le nombre de graphiques qu'il faudrait ! Et pour chaque carte testée, pour pouvoir comparer. C'est énorme ! Là, je pense que c'est absolument irréalisable. Peut-être un jour, avec un site CPC HW où la rédaction pourrait publier des résultats de façon plus détaillée...

----------


## tompalmer

J'aimerais bien voir un topo sur H265, il semblerait que le hardware et le software ne suivent pas plus d'un an après la sortie. Une seule caméra le prends en charge à ma connaissance et Samsung a laissé tomber. 

Côté software Apple et Adobe ne sont pas au rendez vous, VLC devrait le supporter dans sa prochaine version mais rien pour monter nativement sur ce codec.
Donc c'est la merde ou c'est normal que ça prenne autant de temps ?

----------


## Orhin

Tu parles de quel niveau ?
Encodage ?
Décodage ?
Disponibilité du contenu ?

Les changements de normes/codec, ça prend toujours 3 plombes vu qu'il faut généralement revoir toute la chaine d'enregistrement/diffusion/lecture.
L'adoption globale de H264 avait mis elle aussi plusieurs années.

De plus la situation est en plus différente maintenant, avec la concurrence de VP9 et de l'AOM  qui veulent se débarrasser des contraintes liées aux brevets (et donc roylaties) d'HEVC.

----------


## Dandu

> J'aimerais bien voir un topo sur H265, il semblerait que le hardware et le software ne suivent pas plus d'un an après la sortie. Une seule caméra le prends en charge à ma connaissance et Samsung a laissé tomber. 
> 
> Côté software Apple et Adobe ne sont pas au rendez vous, VLC devrait le supporter dans sa prochaine version mais rien pour monter nativement sur ce codec.
> Donc c'est la merde ou c'est normal que ça prenne autant de temps ?


Ca arrive. Le codec est finalisé est très utilisé dans pleins de cas en diffusion : Ultra HD sur le satellite, tests en Ultra HD sur la tour Eiffel, Blu-ray Ultra HD et sur la TNT allemande (en 1080p).

Sur PC, le software existe et marche bien dans pas mal de softs, même si ça demande beaucoup de puissance pour décoder correctement. Apple et Microsoft livre pas de codecs en standard, mais ça devrait arriver à terme. Même chose, VLC le lit mais le codec intégré dans les versions actuelles est assez lent (mais ça va s'améliorer).

Question hardware, nVidia le supporte bien sur Pascal et en partie sur Maxwell (essentiellement sur les GTX 960/950, moyennement sur les 980/970). AMD le gère sur led RX 4xx qui viennent de sortir et Intel sur ses derniers IGP (je crois). 

Le principal problème actuellement, c'est que les appareils mobiles décodent rarement et que les puces valent encore assez cher : on peut donc pas l'intégrer dans tous les appareils. L'autre souci, un peu lié, c'est qu'il y a pas mal de "variantes" (HDR, 10 bits, etc.) et que les puces à bas prix font pas forcément tout. 

Après ça devrait se démocratiser rapidement et on peut supposer que les FAI y passeront pour la TV, ça permet d'envoyer un flux avec une qualité proche et un débit divisé par deux sans trop de soucis. En TV en France, pas avant quelques années (au moins 5 ans, je pense), vu qu'on a seulement généralisé le H.264 récemment.

Le truc, c'est que dans une bonne partie des cas le H.264 offre un bon résultat en 1080p et que la bande passante est pas critique dans tous les domaines (les disques physiques, le satellite, etc.). Mais dans les marchés ou c'est un souci (VoD, TV sur IP) ou pour l'Ultra HD, ça s'impose rapidement.

Après, c'est le problème de l'oeuf et la poule : pour qu'on utilise du HEVC, faudrait du contenu, mais y a pas de contenu tant que le matériel suit pas. Et sans décompression matérielle généralisée sur PC, c'est quand même assez galère : même avec un bon CPU,ça demande de la puissance et ça charge le CPU, donc bruit/consommation, quand le H.264 est fait totalement en hard et consomme très très peu.

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Je propose un petit dossier sur les sites de casual gaming:
Oui, j'avoue entre deux parties de GTA, je pratique le casual pour me détendre...
Pouvez vous faire un point sur les abonnements and co sur les différents site (alawar / bigfishgames)...

----------


## Orhin

> Ca arrive. Le codec est finalisé est très utilisé dans pleins de cas en diffusion : Ultra HD sur le satellite, tests en Ultra HD sur la tour Eiffel, Blu-ray Ultra HD et sur la TNT allemande (en 1080p).


Y'a aussi eu des tests pour du direct durant Rolland Garros cette année.

----------


## tompalmer

Et le VP9 va pas torpiller le truc ?

----------


## Orhin

> Et le VP9 va pas torpiller le truc ?


Tout dépend des canaux de distribution.

Prédictions au doigt humide mais trop :
- Pour Youtube & co, VP9 (et la suite sur laquelle bosse AOM) va à coup sur remporter la donne.
- Pour la télévision classique, on va surement voir HEVC (surtout en France où y'a pas mal de thunes déjà investie dedans).
- Pour les fichiers vidéos de ton oncle d’Amérique, y'a déjà x265 qui fait de plus en plus le taf, ça devrait continuer sur cette voie.
- Pour le matos particulier (notamment caméra et smartphone), c'est la plus grosse inconnue.

----------


## tompalmer

Mmh du coup Je suppose que je vais convertir mes rush en H264 pour travailler dessus. Je vois pas quelque chose bouger d'ici un an.

----------


## Dandu

> Je propose un petit dossier sur les sites de casual gaming:
> Oui, j'avoue entre deux parties de GTA, je pratique le casual pour me détendre...
> Pouvez vous faire un point sur les abonnements and co sur les différents site (alawar / bigfishgames)...


Oui, enfin ça c'est pour Canard PC

----------


## Dandu

> Y'a aussi eu des tests pour du direct durant Rolland Garros cette année.


Chaque année depuis au moins 2014. Cette année, en HDR, je crois. Actuellement, c'est de la HD classique (1080p), mais ça change régulièrement.




> Et le VP9 va pas torpiller le truc ?


Peu de chances.




> Tout dépend des canaux de distribution.
> 
> Prédictions au doigt humide mais trop :
> - Pour Youtube & co, VP9 (et la suite sur laquelle bosse AOM) va à coup sur remporter la donne.
> - Pour la télévision classique, on va surement voir HEVC (surtout en France où y'a pas mal de thunes déjà investie dedans).
> - Pour les fichiers vidéos de ton oncle d’Amérique, y'a déjà x265 qui fait de plus en plus le taf, ça devrait continuer sur cette voie.
> - Pour le matos particulier (notamment caméra et smartphone), c'est la plus grosse inconnue.


Je suis pas certain pour YouTube. Le HEVC, Google y passera pour YouTube quand ça deviendra vraiment "grand public", donc quand Intel gérera ça en hardware sur la majorité des machines et que les smartphones décoderont aussi en hard. YouTube and co., y a une part non négligeable des vidéos qui sont lues sur des téléviseurs/box qui ont déjà un décodeur HEVC. 

Le fait que le VP9 demande pas de royalties, c'est pas un avantage décisif parce que le HEVC est déjà assez implanté dans l'industrie (télévision, notamment) pour que la licence va de toute façon être payée. Donc y a aucun intérêt réel à aller vers le VP9 dans pas mal de cas, le HEVC offre a peu près les mêmes fonctions et est bien supporté par l'industrie. C'est des marchés avec énormément d'inertie, si ça marche correctement, on garde.

Pour les particuliers, c'est un peu... "particulier". Dans les smartphones et les caméras, le débit est pas totalement critique et filmer en H.264 fonctionne relativement bien. Autant un FAI est content de gagner quelques mégabits/s parce qu'il paye cher la bande passante, autant dans les appareils grand public, c'est pas trop un problème : en dehors d'Apple qui vend des appareils 16 Go qui filment en Ultra HD, tous les appareils capables de le faire dispose d'une capacité de stockage correcte (64 Go au moins) et les cartes mémoire ça coute pas trop cher. Le gros avantage de rester en H.264 c'est que monter de l'Ultra HD reste possible avec une bonne machine, alors que la même chose en HEVC, c'est lourd même pour des PC rapides. Tant qu'on n'a pas un décodage matériel partout, autant rester en H.264, lu et monté facilement. 

Ce qui va être intéressant, c'est de voir ce que vont donner les "nouveautés" comme le HDR, le codage sur 10 bits ou les espaces de couleurs étendus. Actuellement, c'est un peu la misère sur PC quand même, surtout pour le HDR.

----------


## Orhin

> Chaque année depuis au moins 2014. Cette année, en HDR, je crois.


Yep pour le HDR, j'ai justement un pote qui bossait dessus.  :^_^: 




> Ce qui va être intéressant, c'est de voir ce que  vont donner les "nouveautés" comme le HDR, le codage sur 10 bits ou les  espaces de couleurs étendus. Actuellement, c'est un peu la misère sur PC  quand même, surtout pour le HDR.


Le problème c'est les écrans coutent une blinde actuellement, du coup on est pas prêts de voir ça chez le grand public.

----------


## tompalmer

> Le gros avantage de rester en H.264 c'est que monter de l'Ultra HD reste possible avec une bonne machine, alors que la même chose en HEVC, c'est lourd même pour des PC rapides. Tant qu'on n'a pas un décodage matériel partout, autant rester en H.264, lu et monté facilement.


Ben j'ai une 1060 et un proco de 2012-2013  sur ma tour (et sinon un MBP 13" de 2015, les derniers) et VLC  (même en bêta) sacade en 1080p. 

Par contre l'outil intégré de windows 10 marche bien allez savoir pourquoi. Le problème c'est que j'aimerais que Final cut pro/ adobe premiere ou <insérer votre logiciel demontage favoris> puisse ouvrir les rush et c'est pas le cas.

La méthode actuelle est d'utiliser RMMC, un petit logiciel amateur, pour convertir les rush en fichier H264. C'est dommage, j'aurais au moins espéré qu'un logiciel de montage puisse les prendre en charge quitte à les exporter en 264 après. Comme ça rien ne m'empêcherait de sortir le fichier 265 dans deux ans.

----------


## Dandu

Pour VLC, la version 3.0 devrait décoder correctement le HEVC en hardware. Le problème, c'est qu'il faut le codec *et* un soft capable de balancer le flux correctement au GPU.

Sur Mac, c'est encore pire, y a que MPV qui lit un peu correctement le HEVC actuellement. On peut tout de même espérer un support dans macOS Sierra.

----------


## MathieuC

Pour les comparatifs, j'en voudrais un sur les ventilateurs de boitier avec une indication sur le rapport entre la vitesse de rotation, la taille et l'impact sur la température interne du boitier, et quelques lignes sur le rappel des "bonnes pratiques" en matière de refroidissement, genre accrocher les câbles, penser à mettre un filtre devant les ventilateurs qui aspirent l'air de l'extérieur etc...

Pour les dossiers, je manque d'idées mais une mise à jour sur le CPL me conviendrait bien, le point sur le matériel, le débit, ce qu'il faut faire ou ne pas faire surtout par rapport aux multiprises et aux distances.

----------


## Ghargan

Un petit test de mionix castor ce serait possible? Et aussi et surtout - un comparatif d'imprimantes par rapport a leur fiabilité/couts d'encre et toner etc etc? Il me semble que ça déjà ete fait, mais y'a un moment.

----------


## Nazedaq

Je me demandais si CPC avait déjà fait des tests de fauteuils gamers ultra high-tech kikoo lol, le même genre que ceux qui se prennent pour un pilote de F1 au volant d'une Ferrari mais dans un studio parisien.
Bref, je suis un peu dépité par les arguments de vente de ces fauteuils, encore plus par les coloris mais ça c'est subjectif.

La plupart des modèles sont clairement made in china, les molettes de réglage m'ont l'air pourries et les prix complètement pétés.

Il existe un cpc hardware dédié ? C'est prévu peut-être ?

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Il me semble avoir vu dans un CPC le conseil sur UN fauteuil, un petit test sur 6 lignes, bref pas un vrai dossier.
Je suis aussi en attente d'un test de fauteuil, car le mien part en sucette. Pour l'instant, je fais le tour des "office dépot" et autres "bureau valley", ils sont de bons conseils, il y a des bon fauteuils mais il faut mettre le prix ( aux environs de 200€ mini)




> Je me demandais si CPC avait déjà fait des tests de fauteuils gamers ultra high-tech kikoo lol, le même genre que ceux qui se prennent pour un pilote de F1 au volant d'une Ferrari mais dans un studio parisien.
> Bref, je suis un peu dépité par les arguments de vente de ces fauteuils, encore plus par les coloris mais ça c'est subjectif.
> 
> La plupart des modèles sont clairement made in china, les molettes de réglage m'ont l'air pourries et les prix complètement pétés.
> 
> Il existe un cpc hardware dédié ? C'est prévu peut-être ?

----------


## Trotro

> L'ergonomie, spécialement sur les écrans, c'est très dépendant de la personne. On recommande par exemple une résolution de 110 ppp pour un écran de bureau, mais pleins de gens trouvent ça écrit trop petit et pleins d'autres trouvent ça écrit trop gros. Suffit de faire un test avec un grand écran en haute def, genre un 30/32 pouces Ultra HD : y a une partie significative des gens qui trouve ça bien, et une autre qui va détester.
> 
> Même chose pour les pieds, j'ai tendance à essayer de mettre l'écran assez haut (du coup, je suis en VESA) mais vu le nombre d'écrans du marché qui a pas de réglage en hauteur (ou qui reste trop bas), je suppose que beaucoup préfèrent l'écran assez bas. Le dernier écran testé dans le mag' était assez horrible pour ça : bas et pas réglable (et j'imagine que tout le monde a pas une pile de Canard PC pour le mettre haut).
> 
> 
> 
> Pour continuer sur les supports : le prix reste assez souvent lié au design. Avec un écran de PC classique (pas un téléviseur hyper lourd, donc), n'importe quel support va faire le job. Mais les trucs un peu esthétiques, avec des passes-câbles, des supports pour un PC portable, etc. , ça monte très vite en prix.
> 
> 
> ...


Pareil, ça m'intéressait d'avoir un retour sur les différentes méthodes, boitiers, etc à utiliser et mettre en oeuvre pour le déport du pc d'une pièce à l'autre, voire d'un étage d'une maison individuelle à un autre ! 
J'ai bien vu des paires de boitiers qui font hdmi et usb vers ethernet vendus par des sites obscurs, mais vu le prix, j'hésite à me lancer sans aucun retour d'XP.

----------


## Tilt

Bonjour,
Je voudrai savoir si dans le dernier cpc hardware il y a une partie sur Gsync ?
Parce que c'est une belle grosse arnaque ce truc ça mérite d'être dénoncé.
Voilà

----------


## Pifou

Le G-Sync, ça en cause dans le choix des moniteurs.

----------


## Dandu

> Bonjour,
> Je voudrai savoir si dans le dernier cpc hardware il y a une partie sur Gsync ?
> Parce que c'est une belle grosse arnaque ce truc ça mérite d'être dénoncé.
> Voilà


Arnaque dans quel sens ? le fonctionnement et l'intérêt ou la fiabilité ?

Parce que pour le premier point, ça marche bien et c'est efficace, mais comme noté dans le mag', les écrans sont pas fiables (et cher)

----------


## johnclaude

Non mais laisse, nvidia fait partie du complot reptilo-illuminati pour le contrôle de la terre par raptor Jesus dans sa tête, donc il n'a jamais vu tourner un truc gsync, mais pour lui c'est quand même le démon.

----------


## dutilleul

Ce serait juridiquement délicat de faire un dossier pour nous apprendre à faire nos batteries li-ion nous même ? 
Je suis en train de remplacer les merde que j'ai dans mes visseuses Ryobi et en suivant quelques vidéos, je pense pouvoir remplacer les batteries Ni-Cd par des Li-ion. 
J'y connais pas grand chose et je suis conscient des dangers que ce genre de bidouille peut provoquer, mais justement...si il y avait un dossier pour bien comprendre et dire oui, c'est possible voilà comment il faut faire, ça pourrait intéresser du monde je crois. Vu le prix que ces salauds vendent leurs batteries de rechange.

----------


## Dandu

C'est pas une bonne idée de publier ça, on peut faire de sales dégâts comme ça. Et pour la charge, mettre du Li-Ion à la place du NiCd, c'est une très mauvaise idée : charger une Li-Ion, ça demande de l'électronique adaptée.

Tu peux par contre remplacer le NiCd par du NiMh, normalement.

----------


## gros_bidule

Un dossier sur les bidules type Amazon Echo (il y a aussi un truc de chez Google je crois, ou une sorte de routeur), je ne sais plus si ça a déjà été fait ?
Histoire de savoir à quoi à sert, ce qu'il y a dedans, et ce que ça fait vraiment  ::ninja:: 
L'air de rien, j'ai beau survoler les pubs et quelques news sur le sujet, je suis toujours incapable de dire à quoi ça sert (l'Echo). Tu lui parles, ok, et après ?

----------


## bambibreizh

Hej !

Est-ce qu'un sujet sur l'automatisation des maisons serait intéressant ?
Où en sommes-nous sur les maisons dites intelligentes ? Les technos à mettre en œuvre et le coup ? Comment faire pour avoir notre propre JARVIS home made ? Que nous prépare les prochaines normes de construction des bâtiments en ce sens ? ..

Merci  :;):

----------


## mec-en-or

Je trouve toutes les propositions refusées vraiment superbes.
Je vais pouvoir lancer mon mag hardware grâce à toutes ces suggestions.
Merci !

----------


## dutilleul

> C'est pas une bonne idée de publier ça, on peut faire de sales dégâts comme ça. Et pour la charge, mettre du Li-Ion à la place du NiCd, c'est une très mauvaise idée : charger une Li-Ion, ça demande de l'électronique adaptée.
> 
> Tu peux par contre remplacer le NiCd par du NiMh, normalement.


Il y a pas mal de vidéo là dessus sur internet...et j'ai lu quelques articles intéressants. Il faut apparemment prévoir un PCB pour balancer (dans le sens de contrôler) la charge et la décharge. Mais il existe des appareils comme Celui-ci qui permet de charger proprement.
Vous êtes les spécialistes de l'alimentation, et vous seriez bien placer pour donner ce genre d'info.
En ce qui concerne le danger de la publication, il me semble que c'est moins dangereux que d'essayer de récupérer de l'or dans les composants électroniques. Vous pourriez utiliser le même genre de mise en garde.  ::ninja:: 
Allez, un effort....on a tous des batteries. ::'(: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Hej !
> 
> Est-ce qu'un sujet sur l'automatisation des maisons serait intéressant ?
> Où en sommes-nous sur les maisons dites intelligentes ? Les technos à mettre en œuvre et le coup ? Comment faire pour avoir notre propre JARVIS home made ? Que nous prépare les prochaines normes de construction des bâtiments en ce sens ? ..
> 
> Merci


Je t'ajoute dans la liste des gens qui ont demandé ça...tu recevras une proposition d'abonnement à mec-en-or magazine.  :;):

----------


## SuperLowl

Vu que Dandu est assez actif sur ce topic, je me permets de relancer une question restée sans réponse : pourquoi dans CPC HW, tous les composants conseillés sont des références précises SAUF pour les cartes graphiques où vous indiquez juste vers quel GPU se tourner ?

J'imagine qu'il y a une explication simple et logique (j'en vois plusieurs) mais j'aimerais connaitre la vérité vraie.  :;):

----------


## Dandu

> Un dossier sur les bidules type Amazon Echo (il y a aussi un truc de chez Google je crois, ou une sorte de routeur), je ne sais plus si ça a déjà été fait ?
> Histoire de savoir à quoi à sert, ce qu'il y a dedans, et ce que ça fait vraiment 
> L'air de rien, j'ai beau survoler les pubs et quelques news sur le sujet, je suis toujours incapable de dire à quoi ça sert (l'Echo). Tu lui parles, ok, et après ?


Alors, on a encore rien fait, surtout que ni l'Echo ni le Google ne sont dispos en France (et qu'on attend aussi en théorie un truc Apple).

Globalement, ça répond à des questions (genre recherches simples) mais ça permet aussi de demander des trucs plus avancés avec un smartphone. Genre lancer une minuterie sans toucher le smartphone, allumer des lampes (avec un système connecté type Hue), mettre un rappel, lancer de la musique, etc.

Après, ça prend vraiment de l'intérêt que depuis que ça marche sans interactions physiques : Siri existe depuis 5 ans chez Apple, mais ça marche vraiment que depuis quelques mois parce que les appareils réagissent à la voix en permanence sans devoir presser une touche/le brancher avant. 

C'est assez efficace dans un bon écosystème (typiquement *tout* Apple) ou pour des questions simples/des taches simples. Dans pas mal de cas, ça simplifie les choses (moi, spécialement les minuteurs sur le thé, etc.)




> Hej !
> 
> Est-ce qu'un sujet sur l'automatisation des maisons serait intéressant ?
> Où en sommes-nous sur les maisons dites intelligentes ? Les technos à mettre en œuvre et le coup ? Comment faire pour avoir notre propre JARVIS home made ? Que nous prépare les prochaines normes de construction des bâtiments en ce sens ? ..
> 
> Merci


C'est compliqué. les technos existent, mais en gros, c'est vraiment efficace quand on intègre ça proprement dès le départ, donc c'est pas spécialement pratique dans la majorité des cas. Et pas mal de gens intègrent mal, comme les prises Ethernet mal câblées dans les logements neufs. Y a des dizaines de solutions, des trucs qui apparaissent régulièrement et pas totalement de standard, même si ça commence à se dessiner.




> Vu que Dandu est assez actif sur ce topic, je me permets de relancer une question restée sans réponse : pourquoi dans CPC HW, tous les composants conseillés sont des références précises SAUF pour les cartes graphiques où vous indiquez juste vers quel GPU se tourner ?
> 
> J'imagine qu'il y a une explication simple et logique (j'en vois plusieurs) mais j'aimerais connaitre la vérité vraie.


Pleins de raisons, la principale étant qu'il y a énormément de références de cartes graphiques avec les mêmes caractéristiques (ou presque) dans pleins de marques. Ca n'a pas réellement de sens de conseiller un modèle précis quand les 10 autres font exactement la même chose (le raisonnement peut s'appliquer aussi à la RAM, par exemple). Quand un modèle particulier se démarque, on va le recommander éventuellement, si on est certain qu'il va rester en vente assez longtemps (c'est pas toujours le cas). Mais faut bien prendre en compte qu'en GPU, tous les modèles milieu/haut de gamme, c'est beaucoup de design de référence avec un ventirad adapté, y a qu'en entrée de gamme que le design (PCB, etc.) peut varier énormément en fonction des marques.

Sinon, ce qui joue un peu, c'est qu'on teste pas toujours des modèles précis, on a parfois des cartes de référence (surtout chez nVidia) qui sont pas commercialisées directement (enfin, plutôt qui sont vendues par nVidia aux différents constructeurs).

----------


## SuperLowl

> Pleins de raisons, la principale étant qu'il y a énormément de références de cartes graphiques avec les mêmes caractéristiques (ou presque) dans pleins de marques. Ca n'a pas réellement de sens de conseiller un modèle précis quand les 10 autres font exactement la même chose (le raisonnement peut s'appliquer aussi à la RAM, par exemple). Quand un modèle particulier se démarque, on va le recommander éventuellement, si on est certain qu'il va rester en vente assez longtemps (c'est pas toujours le cas). Mais faut bien prendre en compte qu'en GPU, tous les modèles milieu/haut de gamme, c'est beaucoup de design de référence avec un ventirad adapté, y a qu'en entrée de gamme que le design (PCB, etc.) peut varier énormément en fonction des marques.
> 
> Sinon, ce qui joue un peu, c'est qu'on teste pas toujours des modèles précis, on a parfois des cartes de référence (surtout chez nVidia) qui sont pas commercialisées directement (enfin, plutôt qui sont vendues par nVidia aux différents constructeurs).


Merci. C'est bien ce que je pensai : la valse des références vous empêche de pouvoir recommander un modèle sans craindre qu'il ne disparaisse des catalogues deux semaines plus tard.
Mais dans ce cas, pourquoi ne pas proposer un modèles dans le corps de texte du conseil ? Plutôt que les données techniques obscures pour la plupart des lecteurs, dire qu'au moment de la publication, telle référence remporte votre adhésion grâce à un une ventilation performante et discrète par exemple. Même si je comprends bien que cela impliquerait de tester ces modèles précisément, chose difficile...

Bref. Je pinaille hein. Merci pour ta réponse en tout cas.

----------


## DeadFish

Est-ce qu'il serait possible d'écrire un papier sur Denuvo, comment il fonctionne, ce qu'il écrit, ce qu'il envoie, etc. ? Il y pas mal de rumeurs sur le net mais je n'ai pas trouvé de test avec un protocole rigoureux.

----------


## Mastaba

Y avait un truc dans le numéro sur la "fin du piratage", mais peut être pas aussi détaillé que ca.
Faudrait demander à CPY  ::trollface::

----------


## SCoPmod

> Est-ce qu'il serait possible d'écrire un papier sur Denuvo, comment il fonctionne, ce qu'il écrit, ce qu'il envoie, etc. ? Il y pas mal de rumeurs sur le net mais je n'ai pas trouvé de test avec un protocole rigoureux.


 ::o:  j'allais justement poster la suggestion  ::):   :;): 

Bref, en tous cas, +1 pour ça. Un test effectué sur au moins 1 mois avec une dizaine de jeux, chacun installé sur un SSD dédié et tous de la même marque, ça serait excellent -reste à voir si c'est faisable avec les moyens de CPC, cela dit. 
Et comme le sujet est "porteur" (un truc aussi controversé, ça intéresse tous les joueurs), ça ferait un bon moyen d'attirer du public sur le nouveau site CPC  ::):

----------


## Old_Bear

La question "Quand avez-vous utilisé un disque optique dans un PC pour la dernière fois?" en conclusion de l'article sur les disques optiques du n°30 est une bonne question.
Pour ce qui me concerne c'était hier soir pour voir une série US introuvable en France. 
Ceci-dit ça la question reste ... avec de nouvelles interrogations.
Quelles solutions pour lire un disque optique quand on a pas de lecteur intégré ?
Une suggestion, un test des lecteurs de DVD externes.

----------


## Dandu

N'importe quel modèle externe en USB. Plutôt un modèle _slim_ pour la facilité d'utilisation (pas d'alimentation externe) et plutôt un tiroir parce que c'est plus fiable et que ça prend moins la poussière que les slot-in. 

Pour en avoir testé pas mal, tous les lecteurs se valent pour un usage classique, qui va consister à lire quelques CD ou DVD et à graver un DVD ou un CD.

Y a que pour des usages plus spécifiques que le lecteur est important, genre lire un vieux DVD-RAM, faire du LightScribe (and co.), etc. Ou alors pour ceux qui veulent des trucs rapides, mais pour un usage ponctuel, je pense que le gain de quelques minutes sur une gravure ou un rip de CD/DVD justifie pas l'investissement.

----------


## Old_Bear

Ces trucs externes tombent, finissent écrasés, sont difficiles à ranger  :ouaiouai: 
C'est pour cette raison que je pense qu'en l'état actuel des choses supprimer le lecteur/graveur de DVD de son PC est une fausse bonne idée.
J'ai du remonter un lecteur/graveur de DVD sur les 2 derniers PC que j'ai monté parce que le besoin est toujours présent au moins pour le moment.
Donc je reprends mon idée ... des conseils pour ceux qui souhaiteraient ne plus avoir de lecteurs internes seraient les bienvenus.

----------


## Dandu

Si tu veux pas d'interne, y a que l'externe comme solution (et les modèles slim sont pas mal). 

Mais pour les tests, sérieusement, y a pas trop de question à se poser : tous les modèles offrent à peu près la même chose, ça va surtout se jouer sur le look et la présence (ou pas) d'un tiroir. 

Si t'as besoin d'un interne, ben n'importe quel modèle, même chose. Y a plus de mauvais lecteur, et ça vaut pas grand chose en SATA.

----------


## Mastaba

En fait ca serait plutôt bon pour la rubrique "C'est déjà demain", avec l'histoire des lecteurs double/triple/quadruple/... vitesse, le burn proof, les techno bizarres pour augmenter la vitesse etc.

----------


## Orhin

> C'est pour cette raison que je pense qu'en l'état actuel des choses supprimer le lecteur/graveur de DVD de son PC est une fausse bonne idée.
> J'ai du remonter un lecteur/graveur de DVD sur les 2 derniers PC que j'ai monté parce que le besoin est toujours présent au moins pour le moment.


Dans quels cas d'utilisations ?
Perso ça doit bien faire 3-4 ans que j'ai pas touché à un CD (en dehors de la musique en voiture).

----------


## Krabator

Hello,

J'ai acheté un répéteur Wifi (pour lui faire prendre le role de point d'acces) la semaine dernière.
Je n'ai pas trouvé de comparatif vraiment sérieux sur le net vis à vis de ce qui se fait sur le marché. (sur les numériques il doit y avoir 5 produits)

Pourtant, je trouve que c'est intéressant de regarder cela étant donné que nos chère Box sont toujours sur la norme WiFi 802.11n et qu'il existe de plus en plus de matériel compatible WiFi 802.11ac (il y a un marché sur ce créneau... en tout cas pour l'instant)

De plus je me suis posé la question de l'achat d'un routeur (chose que je n'ai pas fait) mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réelle plus value par rapport à mon besoin qui était d'améliorer le Wifi à la maison. (et de le mettre à jour par rapport à la norme ac)

Je pensais donc à vous suggérer un dossier sur ces bestioles... 

Voilà... my two cents.
Après c'est peut-être pas l'idée du siècle  :Sweat:

----------


## Dandu

Alors, d'abord, les Box récentes sont en 11ac, mais faut évidemment que ton FAI te files une récente et pas une renvoyée par un abonné qui a changé de FAI  :;): 

Après, on en teste de temps en temps (y en a dans le dernier mag') mais on arrive vite à un souci : mettre 250 € pour gagner un peu de débit en Wi-Fi quand la box propose un résultat correct, c'est compliqué à vendre. 

Le problème, c'est que les point d'accès classiques en 11ac (moins de 200 €, on va dire) offrent la même chose qu'une box moderne (ou à peu près), et que les modèles rapides, tribandes, 11ac "2", c'est très cher.

En plus, en Wi-Fi, y a un monde entre les promesses des vendeurs de point d'accès et la réalité. Les modèles modernes promettent des débits très élevés en additionnant les 3 bandes (4 antennes en 5 GHz x 2 et 3 antennes en 2,4 GHz) mais en pratique, la grande majorité des appareils dépasse pas 2 antennes en 5 GHz (soit 866 en théorie, entre 400 et 500 mb/s en pratique)

----------


## Krabator

Ok, merci pour ta réponse.

J'ai une Freebox révolution... ben elle a pas le 11ac... donc j'ai claqué 70 boules dans le répéteur et ça marche bien.
Je savais pas qu'il y avait des box en ac.  ::(:

----------


## Dandu

La dernière Orange l'est, et chez Free... ben ça dépend.

En fait, Free fait évoluer régulièrement sa Freebox et une Freebox V6 du lancement et une de 2016, ben elles sont différentes en interne. Y a au moins 3 révisions du "Server" mais quand tu t'abonnes, y a pas moyen de savoir ce que t'auras : ça peut être une récente en 11ac comme une vieille issue d'un abonné qui s'est barré.

----------


## Mastaba

> "Quand avez-vous utilisé un disque optique dans un PC pour la dernière fois?"


Pas souvent ces dernières années en effet, mais avec les gros jeux récents de 50Go qui sont fournis en version boite avec 6/7 DVD (je pense à GTA5, Mafia3, Battlefield1) rebrancher un lecteur pour installer ces jeux à l'ancienne sans attendre une semaine qu'ils soient téléchargés (quand on a pas la fibre) redevient très tentant.

----------


## gros_bidule

Mais quid du patch de 25Go qui se téléchargera juste après ?  :;):

----------


## Mastaba

Ouais, c'est sûr, j'y ai pensé aussi.
Mais bon d'un autre côté c'est toujours moins que de devoir télécharger 50+25Go.

----------


## Euklif

Perso, j'ai jamais songé à supprimer les lecteurs internes :  c'est pas mal pour le blueray, pour ripper les comptines/histoire CD que le gamin reçoit avec son mag' ou pour me faire des CDs qui passent dans le poste archaïque de mon véhicule de boulot. J'pensais pas devenir le dernier des mohicans à ce sujet ^^.

Sinon, un truc que j'aimerai bien voir traiter dans le mag' : le moyen de sécuriser tout ce qui est connecté.
Genre, pour illustrer, les cams de "sécurité" de son salon qu'on peut regarder en étant au Japon, c'est très bien, mais c'est mieux si n'importe quel glandu qui touche un micro-poil n'avait pas la possibilité d'en faire autant trop facilement... C'est juste un exemple, mais maintenant qu'on peut tout branché à tout, y a peut être des entreprise plus sérieuse que d'autres, des trucs simples à faire, blablaci, blablaça...

----------


## Dandu

Dans l'absolu, faut pas mettre en accès direct, c'est tout. Au pire avec un VPN.

En pratique, un appareil d'une marque connue et ancienne, pas trop cheap et en changeant le mot de passe, ça limite bien les risques. Parce que même si la caméra (ou autre) a une faille de sécurité exploitable, si les trucs basiques passent pas (grosses failles facile à mettre en oeuvre, mot de passe par défaut), il va juste essayer la suivante dans la liste. C'est tellement simple pour quelqu'un de trouver des tas de caméras en open ba avec Shodan qu'il va pas vraiment chercher à hacker un truc avec un minimum de protections.

Pour les attaques d'envergure... ben on peut pas faire grand chose.

----------


## Euklif

Merci pour la réponse mais je me disais surtout que ça ferait un bon complément au dossier sur les donnés que l'on nous chipe sans sommation pour le public. Perso, j'utilise encore des lecteurs CD et j'ai même pas de smartphone pour piloter mon poêle qui n'a pas l'option et ma balance me donne mon poids avec une aiguille (mais j'ai une tablette dont je suppose que ça va, j'suis pas trop retardé  ::lol:: ). Par exemple les vpn, je sais que c'est du chinois pour beaucoup (mais il me semble que vous avez déjà fait un dossier dessus, avec les bon vpn gratos. J'crois.).

La seule chose qui moi me plairait vraiment, ce serait un dossier avec tout ce qui est matos pour le rétro-gamig de poilu (ou plus généralement, pour les vieux trucs). C'est que les VGA box, tout le monde connait (même moi  ::P: ) mais c'est souvent pauvre en connectique (ou ça coute plus qu'une télé qui en est bradé ^^). Puis on trouve de tout. Mais vaut il mieux une télé récente, une vga box de porc ou une avec des bons switch? Pour quel prix? Ce genre de chose, c'est vraiment un truc qui me botterait. Mais vous allez toucher 3 pelé avec ça...

----------


## Mastaba

Un Framemeister?
http://retrogaming.hazard-city.de/

----------


## Euklif

Le framemeister est un peu chiche en connectique même s'il a de très bon écho pour lieu (et il est pas très cher). J'ai plus dans l'idée d'un truc comme ce que l'on voit en haut de ton second lien (mais c'est méga reuch). Pour le coté pratique et aussi pour ne pas avoir deux milles appareils en sus de mes 2000 consoles (bon j'exagère mais déjà 8, ben ça prend pas mal de place et c'est déjà dur de loger le tout sans faire ressembler le meuble télé à un truc de gros geek). Après avec switch, c'est déjà un peu plus faisable mais est ce qu'on perd pas trop en qualité de signal? Est ce que le marché est aussi sain que celui de la ram ou est ce qu'il ressemble plus à celui des chargeur usb? Ce genre de question, ça mérite un vrai dossier  :Cigare:  Du coup, comme j'suis pas crésus, je jongle pour l'instant avec des cables que je branche/débranche en fonction des besoins.
En tous cas, merci, je connaissais pas ce site.

----------


## Mydriaze

> Quelles solutions pour lire un disque optique quand on a pas de lecteur intégré ?


Tu le télécharges, comme tout le monde.  :;):

----------


## Euklif

Bon, ça n'a aucun intérêt mais faut que ça sorte : faites un dossier sur les fontaines à eau pour animaux !
En dix ans, j'en ai pas eu une seule (différents modèles) dont la pompe a tenu plus de deux ans ! Moyenne d'un an pour la plupart. Ca me gave  :Boom: .
Puis ce serait rigolo! Non? Vraiment? Bon...

----------


## gros_bidule

Les fontaines à eau ? Pour les zanimaux en plus ?
Je pense qu'on a plus de vieux que de chats&chients, alors un comparatif des monte-escalier me semble plus pertinent.

----------


## Torin

Salut,

Je n'avais pas vu ce post, cool!  ::): 

Un test des différents verres anti-lumière bleue. J'ai ouvert un sujet là pour comprendre à quoi je pense: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...8#post10467818

Et un test des lunettes gunnar by razer. En fait il me semble que lors de vos tests précédents vous vous êtes limité aux verres, alors que je m’intéresse aux montures et à leur compatibilité réelle avec des casques (sennheiser pc 350 et gros beyer-dynamics).

@pluche!  




> Ce serait juridiquement délicat de faire un dossier pour nous apprendre à faire nos batteries li-ion nous même ?


Tu trouveras ton bonheur sur les sites de modélisme. C'est pas compliqué, mais pas forcément économique non plus.

Pour du bon matos pas cher tu peux aller en Chine là: https://hobbyking.com/en_us 
Presque tout le monde roule avec des Turnigy maintenant, 3x moins cher que ce que tu trouves en France et souvent de meilleur qualité (ils nous rattrapent pas, ils nous marchent dessus! :-P ). Malheureusement, le li-ion, c'est un peu passé de mode. on s'en sert pour alimenter les récepteurs en thermique, et encore...

Et en effet le Nicd ça se remplace par du nimh sans effet mémoire facilement.

Pour les chargeurs intelligents, sur le même site, tu a les imax qui sont pas cher et fonctionne (entre 20 et 50$). Pour du vrai bon chargeur il faut se tourner vers Hyperion, qui est la marque favorite des adorateurs du forum brushlessmania. Tu charges tout avec ces trucs, lipo, liion, nicd, nimh, en mode intelligent, programmable etc... même les batteries de voitures.
http://media.hyperion.hk/dn/eos/

 ::trollface::

----------


## SuperLowl

> Salut,
> 
> Je n'avais pas vu ce post, cool! 
> 
> Un test des différents verres anti-lumière bleue. J'ai ouvert un sujet là pour comprendre à quoi je pense: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...8#post10467818
> 
> Et un test des lunettes gunnar by razer. En fait il me semble que lors de vos tests précédents vous vous êtes limité aux verres, alors que je m’intéresse aux montures et à leur compatibilité réelle avec des casques (sennheiser pc 350 et gros beyer-dynamics).


Salut.

1/ Ca a déjà été testé par la rédaction. Conclusion : inutile.
2/ Donc tu veux qu'ils retestent un produit déjà testé juste pour y ajouter un avis sur les montures ? Bonne chance... Je pense qu'ils déjà tellement de matos potentiellement intéressant qu'ils ne vont pas revenir sur quelque chose de déjà fait. Mais sait-on jamais...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les fontaines à eau ? Pour les zanimaux en plus ?
> Je pense qu'on a plus de vieux que de chats&chients, alors un comparatif des monte-escalier me semble plus pertinent.


Ouais je suis d'accord. CPC HW, même s'ils se sont ouverts à des objets plus grand public, ça reste quand même très orienté technologie. Donc le truc des fontaines, ça devrait plus aller dans un test de l'UFC Que Choisir.

----------


## Xchroumfph

Un petit retour sur l'expérimentation de Bouygues Telecom qui propose en ce moment dans quelques villes de France une box 4g illimitée ?
Et poursuivre sur la viabilité de telles offres, sur l'évolution à attendre dans les deux ans ?

J'ai l'impression qu'on est nombreux hors des villes à attendre désespérément l'arrivée de la fibre ou d'une simple connexion digne de ce nom. Perso, je mise beaucoup sur la disponibilité d'une offre 4g qui soit crédible pour les usages d'aujourd'hui (aka sans fair use).

----------


## Euklif

> Ouais je suis d'accord. CPC HW, même s'ils se sont ouverts à des objets plus grand public, ça reste quand même très orienté technologie. Donc le truc des fontaines, ça devrait plus aller dans un test de l'UFC Que Choisir.


Mais... Mais... Mais...
Ma blague...
 ::cry::

----------


## Mydriaze

On plaisante pas ici, on est sur CPC.  :B):

----------


## Torin

> 2/ Donc tu veux qu'ils retestent un produit déjà testé juste pour y ajouter un avis sur les montures ? Bonne chance... Je pense qu'ils déjà tellement de matos potentiellement intéressant qu'ils ne vont pas revenir sur quelque chose de déjà fait. Mais sait-on jamais...


Les modèles par Razer n'ont pas été testés il me semble. ça serait cool de savoir ce que ça vaut au bout d'une semaine avec l'engin sous un casque.  ::):  Le verre jaune il va voler de toute façon.

----------


## gros_bidule

Un test des meilleurs routeurs ? Avec du n, ac, truc-muche, les applis qui sont dessus, les firmwares alternatifs, la consommation, estimation de la durée de vie (ça vaut le coup de lui coller un mini-ventilo ? ) etc.
Après 2 ans, je découvre que mon routeur a un chouette client bittorrent  ::):

----------


## MathieuC

Pas évident de trouver du matériel assez répandu pour qu'un comparatif intéresse tout le monde, il faut rester dans du matériel informatique ou il est possible de s'éloigner un peu ? Genre comparatif de monocycle (les roues à moteur électrique). Parce qu'au niveau des composants disponibles dans un PC on tourne vite en rond, même en refaisant les comparatifs sur un an, il n'y a qu'à voir les comparatifs des sites web : CPU 2016, GPU 2016, disque dur 2016 etc...

Sinon j'ai beaucoup aimé le dossier sur le refroidissement des CPU/GPU  et plus généralement les dossiers qui font le point sur une techno et qui piétinent les plans comm des constructeurs qui jurent tous avoir mis au point une nouvelle super technologie, je trouve presque que c'est plus important de connaitre les produits pourris que ceux qui fonctionnent.

PS: Il ne devrait pas y avoir un CPC Hardware qui sort ce mois ci ?

----------


## Dandu

Si, en fin de mois (on est dessus)

----------


## dutilleul

> Tu trouveras ton bonheur sur les sites de modélisme. C'est pas compliqué, mais pas forcément économique non plus.
> 
> Pour du bon matos pas cher tu peux aller en Chine là: https://hobbyking.com/en_us 
> Presque tout le monde roule avec des Turnigy maintenant, 3x moins cher que ce que tu trouves en France et souvent de meilleur qualité (ils nous rattrapent pas, ils nous marchent dessus! :-P ). Malheureusement, le li-ion, c'est un peu passé de mode. on s'en sert pour alimenter les récepteurs en thermique, et encore...
> 
> Et en effet le Nicd ça se remplace par du nimh sans effet mémoire facilement.
> 
> Pour les chargeurs intelligents, sur le même site, tu a les imax qui sont pas cher et fonctionne (entre 20 et 50$). Pour du vrai bon chargeur il faut se tourner vers Hyperion, qui est la marque favorite des adorateurs du forum brushlessmania. Tu charges tout avec ces trucs, lipo, liion, nicd, nimh, en mode intelligent, programmable etc... même les batteries de voitures.
> http://media.hyperion.hk/dn/eos/


Merci pour les liens. Le modélisme s'est beaucoup penché sur la question apparemment. Ça se comprend vu la durée d'utilisation d'une batterie full charge qui se vide en moins de 10 minutes (comme l'assiette de Doc TB  ::ninja:: ).
J'avais malheureusement déjà investi dans une solution identique à l'hyperion et j'avais déjà commandé mes Li-ion. Je vais monter tout ça au petit bonheur la chance, et si j'ai le feu chez moi, ce sera de la faute de CPC Hardware.  ::'(:

----------


## Mydriaze

Les cartes sons... ou les DAC! C'est la jungle, réellement! Quel est leur interet par rapport aux chispet son dédié qui ont progréssé ces dernieres années? Exemple: je dois me monter un nouveau pc. Est ce que cela vaut la peine de claquer quelques euros de plus dans un carte son embarquant un chipset dédié (Suprem FX, par exemple), ou vaut il mieux conserver une bonne carte son, et si oui laquelle?

----------


## Dandu

Les Supreme FX d'Asus, c'est un codec HD Audio comme sur les cartes mères, c'est juste que ça permet de parfois améliorer les perturbations.

On a déjà fait un truc là dessus y a un moment, mais en gros les chipsets des cartes mères sont bons, les cartes dédiées offrent pas tellement mieux sur le son, juste de la connectique en plus (ça peut servir)

----------


## Mydriaze

> Les Supreme FX d'Asus, c'est un codec HD Audio comme sur les cartes mères, c'est juste que ça permet de parfois améliorer les perturbations.
> 
> On a déjà fait un truc là dessus y a un moment, mais en gros les chipsets des cartes mères sont bons, les cartes dédiées offrent pas tellement mieux sur le son, juste de la connectique en plus (ça peut servir)


Merci pour ta réponse. Il y a peu, j'ai évoqué le sujet, on m'a ri au nez en me disant que les Suprême FX c'était du gros pipeau et que c'était de la merde rebrandé. 
Ma question est simple: pensez vous qu'une Xonar DX moyenne gamme par exemple soit mieux que des solutions types Suprême FX et compagnie? Je sais que niveau volume, c'est pas comparable, on monte plus haut avec une carte dédié que le chipset intégré (ps: j'avais lu le dossier sur les cartes sons, mais il a au mins 3 ans!)

----------


## Dandu

Mieux, sûrement. Que la différence soit audible, c'est une autre question.

Supreme FX, c'est juste un codec HD Audio (i.e. le même que sur une carte mère classique) un peu isolé. Ca évite le souffle à bas volume dans de rares cas (mais normalement, tu dois pas avoir de souffle, sauf à taper dans le bas de gamme)

Mais globalement, sauf à prendre du (très) bas de gamme en carte mère, la différence est pas audible. En tout cas pas avec du matos classique. 

Les cartes dédiée, c'est surtout utile pour les professionnels ou avec du matériel spécifique qui demande autre chose qu'une prise jack (ou un casque avec une impédance élevée).

----------


## Mydriaze

Ok, merci pour ta réponse. Niveau puissance par contre, il y a une difference notable. Via le chipset de ma carte mère, je tournais avec volume moyen de 64-70 sous windows, avec une carte dédié xonar, plutot 35-40. Dingue la différence!

Sinon, oui, j'ai une bonne idée de test: les piles! Y'a des piles aldi a 1.90€ les 6, des Duracell à 5€ les 4, les fameuses Eneloop (qui ne sont pas spécialement exceptionnel comme je l'aurais pensé...) etc... C'est la jungle! Quoi choisir, les différences, etc... ca pourrait faire un pur dossier. Je veux mon pseudo cité dans l'article, hein. Ma mère sera fier de moi.

----------


## gros_bidule

Il y a déjà eu un article sur ça, et très complet qui plus est  :;): 
On y apprenait d'ailleurs que les piles Ikea avaient un très bon rapport qualité/prix. Les piles haut de gamme à la Duracel etc, quand à elles, font payer très cher pour un petit plus d'autonomie.
Possible que ce soit le CPC HW n°4, et que les piles Ikea soient les http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50240502/.

----------


## tompalmer

Les numériques ont commencé un comparo de piles rechargeables y'a pas longtemps.

----------


## Dandu

> Ok, merci pour ta réponse. Niveau puissance par contre, il y a une difference notable. Via le chipset de ma carte mère, je tournais avec volume moyen de 64-70 sous windows, avec une carte dédié xonar, plutot 35-40. Dingue la différence!
> 
> Sinon, oui, j'ai une bonne idée de test: les piles! Y'a des piles aldi a 1.90€ les 6, des Duracell à 5€ les 4, les fameuses Eneloop (qui ne sont pas spécialement exceptionnel comme je l'aurais pensé...) etc... C'est la jungle! Quoi choisir, les différences, etc... ca pourrait faire un pur dossier. Je veux mon pseudo cité dans l'article, hein. Ma mère sera fier de moi.


Le niveau, c'est très dépendant de l'impédance (et du casque), de fait.

Les Eneloop, c'est surtout intéressant dans un cas précis : un truc qui consomme peu. Ca s'autodécharge beaucoup moins, donc c'est bien pour une souris, un clavier, une télécommande, etc.

----------


## dutilleul

> Il y a déjà eu un article sur ça, et très complet qui plus est 
> On y apprenait d'ailleurs que les piles Ikea avaient un très bon rapport qualité/prix. Les piles haut de gamme à la Duracel etc, quand à elles, font payer très cher pour un petit plus d'autonomie.
> Possible que ce soit le CPC HW n°4, et que les piles Ikea soient les http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50240502/.


J'ai relu l'article plusieurs fois, et ce n'est pas vraiment clair si ce sont les piles Ikea ou les piles rechargeables Ikea qui ont le meilleur rapport qualité prix.

----------


## Mydriaze

Y'a t'il quelqu'un qui possede le numero 4 et qui pourrait scanner les pages? A moins que l'on puisse acheter le numero 4 CPCHW?

----------


## Dandu

Tu veux quoi exactement ? Envoie un MP, on peut se débrouiller comme il est épuisé.

----------


## Mydriaze

J'ai peur de devoir vendre mon corps en échange d'un article, mais j'accepte volontiers! J'ai envoyé un MP, mais rien ne figure dans "éléments envoyés". Un bogue comme diraient les journalistes de 01.net?

----------


## Flad

> J'ai peur de devoir vendre mon corps en échange d'un article, mais j'accepte volontiers! J'ai envoyé un MP, mais rien ne figure dans "éléments envoyés". Un bogue comme diraient les journalistes de 01.net?


Une option à activer dans tes préférences. Par défaut les mp envoyés ne sont pas sauvegardés  :;):

----------


## Mydriaze

Merci pour la réponse, sur le coup je croyais que rien n'avait été envoyé, du coup j'ai envoyé 250 000 messages à Dandu.

----------


## Matou

Dites-moi, les fauteuils de bureaux, ça n'a pas été fait, si ?

Parce qu'à part les trucs standards autour de 100€ qui roulent, montent et descendent, il y a plein de marques se disant gamer mais "on ne sait que choisir...".

----------


## gros_bidule

Ché pas, mais un fauteuil se disant "gamer" ça me semble être un non-sens. Une souris ou un clavier pourquoi pas, mais pour le reste ça vire au n'importe quoi. A quand le câble USB gamer ?  ::P: 

Sinon il y a un excellent thread sur le forum qui parle des fauteuils. Et contrairement à un mag, c'est maintenu à jour et testé/validé par moult fessiers.

----------


## Mydriaze

En gros, c'est souvent de la merde. De rien.

----------


## Qiou87

La rédac en avait parlé parce que la question a déjà été posée: tester des fauteuils c'est pas simple pour un magazine comme CPC HW. Les fauteuils ça prend beaucoup de place, et y'a un vrai critère subjectif dans le choix d'un siège lié à la morphologie de chacun. A l'époque et si je me souviens bien, le Doc avait donc dit qu'il n'était pas chaud pour un grand comparatif. Un test de temps en temps, selon ce que tel ou tel journaliste a choisi pour son bureau, pourquoi pas. Mais un fauteuil, faut aussi et surtout l'essayer par soi-même.

----------


## Matou

Ah ok, merci pour vos retours.
Mais du coup, les fauteuils avec une certaine qualité, je pourrais trouver ça où, comme magasin physique s'entend ?

----------


## Mastaba

J'aimerais bien un mini-dossier sur la manière de rénover les plastiques mous caoutchouteux que l'on trouve un peu partout (par exemple sur tous les grip de souris, manettes, volants et tout ce qui peut bénéficier d'une adhérence) un peu à l'image de celui sur le produit pour blanchir les plastiques jaunis de nos vieux appareils vu dans un CPCHW précédent.

En effet ce genre de matériau a la fâcheuse tendance à devenir poisseux et collant avec le temps, mais aussi par réaction chimique quand ils entrent en contact avec des produits censés les nettoyer.

Par exemple passer de l'alcool (isopropyl ou autre) sur ce genre de surface même neuve va les rendre collantes, de manière assez désagréable.

J'ai cherché sur le net et ca semble être un problème très répandu et récurrent dans pas mal de domaines, que ce soit les grips d'appareils photo, souris ou à peu près n'importe quoi qui utilise ce genre de plastique mous.

Récemment j'ai eu le malheur de passer un peu l'alcool sur ma G303 pourtant très récente et la molette est devenu désagréablement collante au point que je me demande quoi faire hormis carrément changer la souris...

----------


## Tilt

J'ai une idée à soumettre à la rédac mais vous allez jamais le faire.......
toute une série de benchs de jeux hyper récents, mais uniquement avec des api modernes comme directX 12 et Vulkan.

Je dis que vous allez jamais le faire car ça avantagerai trop AMD que vous n'aimez pas et adorez troller.

----------


## gros_bidule

Possible aussi que ça n'intéresse pas grand monde : il faudrait des titres très récents effectivement, mais aussi une carte graphique récente et Windows 10 (ou un Linusque, mais bon, c'est Linusque quoi).
Dans quelques années parcontre, il sera intéressant de voir le chemin parcouru.


Mais un gros +1000 pour l'idée de Mastaba.
A titre d'exemple j'ai de vieilles souris Logitech MX518, le saint graal à mes yeux, mais elles ont pris la poussière et le revêtement colle un peu. Je ne sais pas du tout comment les restaurer sans les abîmer. Idem pour des pads 360 - aussi rangés depuis des années - où là c'est le câble USB qui colle comme un vieux chewing-gum.

----------


## Dandu

SI vous connaissez une solution, je veux bien tenter, mais c'est un problème que j'ai déjà eu aussi et je ne suis pas certain que ce soit réversible

----------


## Mastaba

Ben après recherche ca parle de polymères réticulés en forme de spaghettis qui une fois dégradés se désolidariseraient les uns des autres et accrocheraient du coups tout ce qui passe.

Sur d'autres forums ca parle de mettre du talc dessus mais évidemment vla la gueule du truc après. (Et il faut en remettre régulièrement)
J'ai lu un truc avec de la glycérine (?), je sais pas trop ce qu'on peut mettre dessus pour "réparer" hormis des trucs qui vont carrément faire une couche supplémentaire comme du vernis.

J'ai testé eau+savon sur un vieux pad thrustmaster mais ca a pas donné grand chose à part une décoloration.

J'ai trouvé ca mais ils ne parlent pas vraiment de solutions (à part le brossage à sec + aspirateur...)
http://canada.pch.gc.ca/fra/1439925170961

----------


## Mydriaze

Les autoradios Android/Apple pour les caisses.

----------


## bambibreizh

Hej !

Sans être un dossier sérieux, un petit tour d'horizon des meilleurs du pire des installations domestiques (les gens qui s'installent des baies serveurs/switchs genre on est des pros).
Un peu comme l'audiophilie, en orienté PC.

----------


## gros_bidule

Un petit dossier sur les serrures connectées ?

A mon bureau on a eu ça, avec NFC (pour les smartphones), badges, management depuis smartphone et tout et tout. 
Au bout d'un mois qqun a remarqué que la serrure se déverrouillait toute seule la nuit  ::P: 
Un type du fabricant est venu la changer : même constat. Ca s'est finit en remboursement.
Je ne citerai pas le nom de la boite, mais ça fait peur  ::):

----------


## Mydriaze

Hello,

Je viens de replonger dans mes CPCHardware ou l'on parle notamment des watercooling. Prix exorbitant, efficacité reduite, dans le meilleure des cas identique à un aircooling. J'ai bien compris le message, je suis d'ailleurs equipé d'un Noctua.
Cependant, il y a quand meme pas mal de nouveautés, ces derniers mois. Je me doute bien que cela n'a rien de revolutionnaire, mais il y a pas mal de tests indiquant que ces AIO ne s'en soertent pas si mal, que ce soit sur des sites FR comme US. Je serai curieux de voir les dernieres nouveautés du genre l'AIO de EKWB (qui coute 4 fois un bon AirCooling, je sais aussi), le dernier BeQuiet etc... Car l'aspect encombrement est important et a prendre en compte, et la le WC peut présenter un avantage...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Un petit dossier sur les serrures connectées ?
> 
> A mon bureau on a eu ça, avec NFC (pour les smartphones), badges, management depuis smartphone et tout et tout. 
> Au bout d'un mois qqun a remarqué que la serrure se déverrouillait toute seule la nuit 
> Un type du fabricant est venu la changer : même constat. Ca s'est finit en remboursement.
> Je ne citerai pas le nom de la boite, mais ça fait peur


Somfy je parie!

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Je serais bien partant pour un comparatif de KVM ou bien de switch HDMI.
J'ai un PC jeux et un "classique", il il m'arrive de dépanner des amis. donc je serais pas contre un comparatif.
Actuellement j'ai un switch KVM et je jongle avec mon dongle logitech pour le clavier/souris. C'est pas top, mais ça fonctionne

----------


## golwin

C'est quoi la RAM ? 
Je me souviens d'un article très clair sur les SSD mais pas sur la RAM. Pourquoi ça disparait quand on éteint l'ordinateur ? Ça meurt ?

----------


## gros_bidule

> Somfy je parie!


Même pas (mais ça aurait pu  ::ninja:: ).
C'était une petite startup (du moins c'est ce que j'avais entendu). J'imagine que leurs derniers produits font bloub-bloub au fond d'un lac.

----------


## Markus

Un dossier sur la domotique (thermostat, prises électriques, caméras, etc.) de la solution clé en main gérable de son téléphone, à la solution maison avec un Raspberry et un petit serveur web. En ces temps d'économie d'énergie pouvoir couper son chauffe eau après être parti précipitamment pour une semaine et le rallumer un peu avant le retour. Idem pour les chauffages, soit directement, soit via le thermostat. Installer son propre réseau de caméra de vidéosurveillance sans avoir à payer un abonnement à une société tiers, etc.

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

> C'est quoi la RAM ? 
> Je me souviens d'un article très clair sur les SSD mais pas sur la RAM. Pourquoi ça disparait quand on éteint l'ordinateur ? Ça meurt ?


RAM (2é résultat sur une recherche google avec le mot RAM)

----------


## golwin

> RAM (2é résultat sur une recherche google avec le mot RAM)


SSD (2è résultat sur une recherche duckduckgo avec le mot SSD.
C'est dingue comme on peut retrouver les infos abordées dans les articles de fond par cpc hardware sur le net. Laisse-moi imaginer que le doc y rajoutera quelques données qui n'y apparaissent pas...

----------


## Gladia

Hello,



> Ah ok, merci pour vos retours.
> Mais du coup, les fauteuils avec une certaine qualité, je pourrais trouver ça où, comme magasin physique s'entend ?


gros_bidule en parle, je te file le lien du topic des fauteuils si jamais : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/74...aise-de-bureau

----------


## dutilleul

> Un dossier sur la domotique (thermostat, prises électriques, caméras, etc.) de la solution clé en main gérable de son téléphone, à la solution maison avec un Raspberry et un petit serveur web. En ces temps d'économie d'énergie pouvoir couper son chauffe eau après être parti précipitamment pour une semaine et le rallumer un peu avant le retour. Idem pour les chauffages, soit directement, soit via le thermostat. Installer son propre réseau de caméra de vidéosurveillance sans avoir à payer un abonnement à une société tiers, etc.


 ::siffle::

----------


## Markus

> 


Une petite relance après presque un an.  ::):

----------


## dutilleul

::):  c'était surtout pour marquer le fait que ça doit être au moins la dixième demande dans ce sens...à un moment donné, on devrait avoir au moins un 'allez vous faire voir avec votre domotique'.  ::ninja::

----------


## Dandu

C'est plus compliqué que ça. On y réfléchit depuis un moment,  mais ça pose pleins de soucis d'ordre pratique.

En gros :

-D'abord, ça manque singulièrement de standardisation et d'interopérabilité actuellement. Quand on choisit une technologie ou une marque, on risque de devoir y rester, avec le risque que le (les) fabricants arrêtent.

-C'est souvent des trucs de geeks pas très ergonomique pour le grand public, alors que l'idée c'est de simplifier les choses.

-Ca pose pas mal de soucis de sécurité dans certains cas (caméras, serrures connectées, etc.)

-Les vraies installations qui marchent bien, elles supposent un logement neuf ou (a minima) de gros travaux, ce qui exclut d'emblée les gens qui louent.

J'exagère un peu pour l'explications, mais on a d'un côté les trucs simples à mettre en place que tout le monde peut faire sans trop de modifs (lampes, quelques capteurs, une caméra ou deux) et ensuite les vraies automatisations avec des trucs qui réagissent vraiment et peuvent vraiment aider, mais qui demandent un (gros) investissement, tant financier que temporel (et intellectuel). 

Et même en sachant un minimum ce qu'on fait, on peut se planter et se retrouver comme moi avec quelqu'un qui accède à une des caméras, allume des LED et la fait aboyer (oui oui).

----------


## Markus

Que des bonnes raisons de faire un dossier.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mastaba

> Hello,
> 
> Je viens de replonger dans mes CPCHardware ou l'on parle notamment des watercooling. Prix exorbitant, efficacité reduite, dans le meilleure des cas identique à un aircooling. J'ai bien compris le message, je suis d'ailleurs equipé d'un Noctua.
> Cependant, il y a quand meme pas mal de nouveautés, ces derniers mois. Je me doute bien que cela n'a rien de revolutionnaire, mais il y a pas mal de tests indiquant que ces AIO ne s'en soertent pas si mal, que ce soit sur des sites FR comme US. Je serai curieux de voir les dernieres nouveautés du genre l'AIO de EKWB (qui coute 4 fois un bon AirCooling, je sais aussi), le dernier BeQuiet etc... Car l'aspect encombrement est important et a prendre en compte, et la le WC peut présenter un avantage...


Le problème c'est que ce qui est testé, c'est des kits AIO scellés avec des éléments pas top top pour les gens qui ne veulent pas se mouiller.
Un bon WC avec des éléments performants; c'est à dire un wb de qualité, une bonne pompe, un rad assez grand et correctement ventilé; sera bien évidemment beaucoup plus performant qu'un ventirad ou un AIO.

Et y a rien de réellement compliqué pour le montage, on est loin du temps où il fallait aller chercher un BigMomma d'Opel Corsa dans une casse, fabriquer ses wbs avec des bouts de cuivre de récupération en s'aidant d'un mec qui a accès à une CN et s'emmerder avec les différentes tailles et nomenclatures de raccords de plomberie et de diamètre de tuyau, pour finir par une bonne vieille fixation homemade.

Aujourd'hui tout est normalisé, il y a des rads avec les trous pour les emplacements 120/140mm, les wbs compatible pas plus dur à monter que n'importe quel rad, avec des fix compatibles pour n'importe quel cpu/mobo/gpu.

Pour l'encombrement on peut mettre une config full wc dans du mini-ITX.
Par exemple j'ai wc la mienne dans un ncase M1 avec wb CPU + wb GPU + rad 240mm + pompe DDC et ca rentre (bon maintenant y a plus de place)







Et voir sa carte graphique passer de 90°C avec un bruit d'aspirateur à 45-50°C en silence (en full load évidemment) j'appelle pas ca efficacité réduite.
Alors certes, c'est plus cher que de laisser le ventirad de base ou d'acheter un AIO, mais on peut pas dire que le wc n'est pas performant.

----------


## Elian

Mais on entre plus dans le 'sur-mesure' que le 'clef sur porte', du coup c'est pas facilement comparable. C'est plutôt un hors-série dédié avec la tonne de différents composants qu'il faut cibler, non ?

----------


## Mydriaze

> Le problème c'est que ce qui est testé, c'est des kits AIO scellés avec des éléments pas top top pour les gens qui ne veulent pas se mouiller.
> Un bon WC avec des éléments performants; c'est à dire un wb de qualité, une bonne pompe, un rad assez grand et correctement ventilé; sera bien évidemment beaucoup plus performant qu'un ventirad ou un AIO.
> 
> Et y a rien de réellement compliqué pour le montage, on est loin du temps où il fallait aller chercher un BigMomma d'Opel Corsa dans une casse, fabriquer ses wbs avec des bouts de cuivre de récupération en s'aidant d'un mec qui a accès à une CN et s'emmerder avec les différentes tailles et nomenclatures de raccords de plomberie et de diamètre de tuyau, pour finir par une bonne vieille fixation homemade.
> 
> Aujourd'hui tout est normalisé, il y a des rads avec les trous pour les emplacements 120/140mm, les wbs compatible pas plus dur à monter que n'importe quel rad, avec des fix compatibles pour n'importe quel cpu/mobo/gpu.
> 
> Pour l'encombrement on peut mettre une config full wc dans du mini-ITX.
> Par exemple j'ai wc la mienne dans un ncase M1 avec wb CPU + wb GPU + rad 240mm + pompe DDC et ca rentre (bon maintenant y a plus de place)
> ...


C'est beau et propre, franchement. Bien chiante la Ncase, mais superbe. Pour les AIO, il y a toujours le fameux brevet Asetek qui fait qu'elle se ressemble toute. Cependant, les derniers BeQuiet Silent Loop ou EKWB Predator font tres bien le boulot, meme pour l'AIO. C'est sur que les vieux kit Corsair, c'est bof, car ils n'ont peut etre pas su corriger leurs erreurs, et ils commencent a se faire vieux.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Perso, je suis confronté à un petit défi prochainement, qui avait déjà été abordé dans un CPC HW (que je n'ai malheureusement pas conservé) : une installation PC minimaliste.
Le mag expliquait qu'on pouvait mettre la tour à côté du frigo dans la cuisine, ou n'importe où, et amener dans le salon la connectique nécessaire pour clavier, souris, écran voire qq ports usb. 

Je vais emménager dans 6 semaines et la quadrature du cercle à résoudre est  : PC dans le salon = moche, mais PC dans une autre pièce = soirée dans mon coin avec madame dans le salon devant la TV, ou abandon des soirées jeu PC.
Une install ultra-compacte via qq astuces d'aménagement /meuble ou la solution de cet ancien mag résoudrait la chose.

D'où cette proposition d'article : les install PC sobres/compactes/classes. Quel matos (clavier-souris sans fil sur lesquels on peut jouer, écran bords fins, etc), quel mobilier (table rabattable, conversion d'un meuble classique, planquer l'écran derrière une affiche coulissante ?), quelle installation (gaines, déport dans une pièce de la tour, etc).

Je parle de mon nombril depuis tout à l'heure, mais en fait tous mes potes ont le même parcours : quand le premier ou le second enfant arrive, la pièce de bureau doit sauter pour devenir une chambre et le PC n'a plus sa pièce à lui. Or il est souvent peu WAF de par sa taille, ses câbles, sa nature, sa fonction, ses périphériques. Il finit sous l'escalier, dans un coin du salon au mieux, auquel il s'intègre toujours très mal, ou sur le palier où il gêne. On est donc plusieurs à vouloir soit le planquer, soit le rendre discret, au pire lui faire gagner en sobriété et en compacité. Question annexe : quel meuble pour planquer/ranger le volant / joystick / pads supplémentaires / etc ?

----------


## djibe89

Salut Canard,
y'a plein de gars qui te disent de de tweaker ton registre avec des valeurs IoPageLockLimit, ThirdLevelDataCache, LargeSystemCache...
Qu'en est-il en vrai ?
un vrai travail de journaliste ça !
(Merchi, votre fidèle abonné depuis le numéro 1 !)

----------


## gros_bidule

On sait depuis longtemps que ça sert à rien  :;):  (comme si mal renseigner le registre faisant que le CPU n'utilise pas son cache L3, hahum).
Dans le même registre (héhé), tu as ceux qui imaginent que spécifier le nombre de CPU dans le msconfig te fera booter plus vite ou accélérera le PC. En l’occurrence, ça sert juste à réduire le nombre de cœurs pendant la phase de boot (enfin grosso-merdo) pour ceux qui ont des soucis.
Bref, y'a pas de tweaks magiques sous Windows, juste des moyens de tout casser.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Un petit retour sur l'expérimentation de Bouygues Telecom qui propose en ce moment dans quelques villes de France une box 4g illimitée ?
> Et poursuivre sur la viabilité de telles offres, sur l'évolution à attendre dans les deux ans ?
> 
> J'ai l'impression qu'on est nombreux hors des villes à attendre désespérément l'arrivée de la fibre ou d'une simple connexion digne de ce nom. Perso, je mise beaucoup sur la disponibilité d'une offre 4g qui soit crédible pour les usages d'aujourd'hui (aka sans fair use).


Je m'auto-quote, quelques semaines plus tard.

Ca y est. Bouygues Télécom a commercialisé sa 4G Box. Une offre "single play" (comprendre internet seul) accessible aux ruraux qui ne dispose pas d'une offre ADSL satisfaisante mais qui bénéficient d'une couverture 4G. Je pense que pour beaucoup d'entre nous, cette offre est porteuse d'espérance. En ce qui me concerne, par exemple, là où j'habite les installations DSL n'ont plus aucun investissement, je plafonne à 0,25 megaoctet/s le vent dans le dos et la fibre n'arrivera pas avant une 10aine d'années, au mieux.

Mais quand est-il de l'offre proposée ?
Les articles qui paraissent ici et là ne font que reprendre les éléments du communiqué de presse sans chercher plus loin.

J'aimerai vraiment un test du matos proposé, de la qualité de la connexion, le point sur les éventuelles limitations, les territoires concernés, les offres commerciales, etc...
Est-ce que, à votre connaissance, d'autres opérateurs se préparent sur des opérations similaires ?

Bref, les ploucs ont besoin de vos lumières.  :;):

----------


## Dandu

Pour les autres opérateurs, c'est moins évident. Orange a tendance à déployer de plus en plus la fibre, et Free a pas encore un réseau assez fort pour supporter ça (à vue de nez). Chez SFR, aucune idée, mais je dirais qu'ils semblent préférer la fibre.

Le principal problème de la 4G, c'est que ça tient pas nécessairement la charge. D'une part, la météo peut influer (un peu) sur la connexion, et d'autre part le débit dépend directement de la capacité de l'antenne. Donc s'il y a beaucoup de clients (ou pas beaucoup, mais qu'ils sont à fond en même temps), les débits risquent de diminuer drastiquement. Et de ce que j'ai vu passer rapidement, y a des limites sur la quantité de données dans certains cas (200 Go, ce qui reste assez faible en 2017).

Et faut se méfier d'un truc aussi, les FAI ont tendance à faire des trucs bizarres sur les "lignes" mobiles, genre compresser les images à la volée (SFR en 3G à une époque), bloquer des trucs, etc. J'espère que c'est pas le cas pour une connexion résidentielle, mais j'en suis pas certain.

----------


## Xchroumfph

Et du coup, un test ou un retour prévu ?

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Chez SFR, aucune idée, mais je dirais qu'ils semblent préférer la fibre.


La semi-fibre... même pas du FTTB mais du FTTLa. 
Si vous êtes client SFR d'avant le rachat par Numéricable et que vous avez l'ancienne vraie box fibre optique SFR avec installation FTTH, si jamais votre box tombe en panne, ils vous envoient en remplacement la 'nouvelle' box _'fibre'_ SFR (qui est l'ancienne box '_fibre_' Numéricable), box qui n'a qu'un branchement coaxial et ne peut donc pas se brancher sur un boitier d'arrivée fibre optique. 
Le SAV vous propose alors le plus sérieusement du monde d'envoyer un technicien remplacer votre installation fibre optique par un câble coaxial...
C'est arrivé à un de mes amis... qui bizarrement a décliné leur offre et décidé de repasser chez Orange.

Et moi je pense à déménager car les travaux d'arrivée de la fibre devraient commencer en 2017 dans ma commune... projet voté il y a 5 ans et à l'époque nos chez élus avaient déjà choisi la technologie la moins avancée (FTTLa).

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Pour les autres opérateurs, c'est moins évident. Orange a tendance à déployer de plus en plus la fibre, et Free a pas encore un réseau assez fort pour supporter ça (à vue de nez). Chez SFR, aucune idée, mais je dirais qu'ils semblent préférer la fibre.
> 
> Le principal problème de la 4G, c'est que ça tient pas nécessairement la charge. D'une part, la météo peut influer (un peu) sur la connexion, et d'autre part le débit dépend directement de la capacité de l'antenne. Donc s'il y a beaucoup de clients (ou pas beaucoup, mais qu'ils sont à fond en même temps), les débits risquent de diminuer drastiquement. Et de ce que j'ai vu passer rapidement, y a des limites sur la quantité de données dans certains cas (200 Go, ce qui reste assez faible en 2017).
> 
> Et faut se méfier d'un truc aussi, les FAI ont tendance à faire des trucs bizarres sur les "lignes" mobiles, genre compresser les images à la volée (SFR en 3G à une époque), bloquer des trucs, etc. J'espère que c'est pas le cas pour une connexion résidentielle, mais j'en suis pas certain.


Un article de NextImpact qui met en garde contre certaines clauses un peu floue du contrat d'utilisateur :
https://www.nextinpact.com/news/1028...fre-4g-box.htm

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et moi je pense à déménager car les travaux d'arrivée de la fibre devraient commencer en 2017 dans ma commune... projet voté il y a 5 ans et à l'époque nos chez élus avaient déjà choisi la technologie la moins avancée (FTTN).


Prévu en 2026 ici mais le prévisionnel au niveau départemental accuse déjà près de 5 ans de retard.
De plus, dans les communes déjà connectées, le succès commercial n'est pas au rdv. Visiblement, ils ont priorisé les agglomérations et les communes de tailles moyennes où il y avait déjà une offre ADSL satisfaisante. Du coup, les gens ne prennent pas la fibre. Il n'y a pas de besoin.
Du coup, pas d'argent qui rentre pour commencer à amortir les investissements, du coup retard  à tous les étages.

----------


## barbarian_bros

Pas besoin... on a l'ADSL à 16Mb/s, ce qui était très bien quand on est arrivé en 2007. 
Sauf que 2Mo/s en DL ç'est limite pour la vidéo 4K, et que 128ko/s en upload c'est franchement limité. A la campagne je comprendrais, mais ma mère a un meilleur upload dans son village de 5000 habitants du Lot que moi dans ma banlieue bordelaise (6km du centre ville de Bordeaux).

Une offre fibre et je saute dessus, comme la majorité des moins de 45ans de la ville. 
Il sont en train de refaire tout le centre ville de la commune, veulent des centaines de logements neuf, faire venir des étudiants et créer des emplois pour les jeunes...  et conçoivent des infrastructures comme des élus de 60 balais...

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Une offre fibre et je saute dessus, comme la majorité des moins de 45ans de la ville.


J'imagine que c'est ce que ce sont dit les mecs qui ont mis sur pieds le plan d'investissement. Mais les faits sont là. Ici, ça sent le sapin très fort et d'ailleurs, le département ne communique quasi-plus là dessus.

----------


## Xchroumfph

Bon, par goût de l'aventure, j'ai souscris à l'offre 4G Box pour la tester pendant un mois.

Alors, les premiers tests de connexion sont décoiffants : j'obtiens 47 Mbps en download et 21 mbps en upload avec speedtest. Et ce, en pleine journée.

La box en elle-même fait très bonne impression. Elle est compacte et jolie. On peut avoir accès à des outils admin plutôt poussés via le navigateur internet ou mieux, une appli android. C'est vraiment classe.
Autre point également que je n'avais pas vu relayé, c'est la possibilité d'y adjoindre une antenne extérieure pour améliorer la qualité de la reception de la 4G.

Bref, après une heure, c'est la joie !  ::lol:: 

Je ne sais pas s'il y a un topic idoine mais si des gens sont intéressés, je peux y remonter mes impressions au fur et à mesure.

----------


## SuperLowl

Ah ben moi je suis intéressé !

Chez mes parents, les débits sont terrifiants et surtout très instables. Ils sont abonnés Orange, et parfois ils peuvent à peine charger une simple recherche Google. Ils ont déjà eu plusieurs fois affaire (à faire ?) au support Orange qui n'a rien de mieux à proposer que changer la Livebox ou changer les câbles. Autant pisser sur le front du chat, ça fait autant d'effets...

La fibre n'est pas prête d'arriver (problème avec l'aérodrome à proximité apparemment).

Du coup, la 4G (du moins celle d'Orange mais il me semble que Bouygues est plutôt pas mal déployé aussi) peut être une sacrée solution de repli si c'est stable et fiable et que les prix ne sont pas déconnants.


Donc si tu veux créer un topic ou juste me faire quelques retours par MP, je suis preneur. Merci.

----------


## Mark Havel

Il me semble avoir lu dans le journal pas mal de tests de chargeurs pour téléphones portables et tablette, des constructeurs, de marque, d'infâmes OEM chinois. Ces temps-ci, dans les boutiques de bricolage, je vois pas mal de prises proposant directement un connecteur USB pour recharger ces engins-là. Du coup, je me demande ce que vaut l'électronique présente dans ce genre de prise, comparée à un chargeur de tablette téléphone du constructeur ; ça pourrait peut-être faire un petit sujet dans CPC Hardware...

----------


## Markus

> Il me semble avoir lu dans le journal pas mal de tests de chargeurs pour téléphones portables et tablette, des constructeurs, de marque, d'infâmes OEM chinois. Ces temps-ci, dans les boutiques de bricolage, je vois pas mal de prises proposant directement un connecteur USB pour recharger ces engins-là. Du coup, je me demande ce que vaut l'électronique présente dans ce genre de prise, comparée à un chargeur de tablette téléphone du constructeur ; ça pourrait peut-être faire un petit sujet dans CPC Hardware...


+1. Je me suis aussi posé la question.

----------


## gros_bidule

+1

Autre sujet : je trouve que c'est la jungle dans les connecteurs depuis le m.2 :
en m.2 on a du sata, du nvme, du pcie, mais ça semble ne pas être tout, car il y a du m.2 2260, m.2 2280 (et peut être d'autres, je ne sais pas), et les connecteurs ne sont pas tous pareils (avec un ou deux détrompeurs).
J'imagine que tous les modèles n'ont pas non plus les mêmes dimensions ?
Bref, je cherche à remplacer le SSD m.2 de mon laptop, mais c'est la grosse galère pour trouver le bon.

Un état des lieux serait sympa, ainsi qu'un rappel sur l'intérêt de chaque techno.
Ca sera utile à tous ceux qui veulent upgrader un laptop, et ça ne devrait pas ruiner le labo  ::P:

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

> +1
> 
> Autre sujet : je trouve que c'est la jungle dans les connecteurs depuis le m.2 :
> en m.2 on a du sata, du nvme, du pcie, mais ça semble ne pas être tout, car il y a du m.2 2260, m.2 2280 (et peut être d'autres, je ne sais pas), et les connecteurs ne sont pas tous pareils (avec un ou deux détrompeurs).
> J'imagine que tous les modèles n'ont pas non plus les mêmes dimensions ?
> Bref, je cherche à remplacer le SSD m.2 de mon laptop, mais c'est la grosse galère pour trouver le bon.
> 
> Un état des lieux serait sympa, ainsi qu'un rappel sur l'intérêt de chaque techno.
> Ca sera utile à tous ceux qui veulent upgrader un laptop, et ça ne devrait pas ruiner le labo


Je plussoie le sujet de gros_bidule !   ::):

----------


## Mark Havel

Si vous êtes anglophones, le M.2 selon Ars Technica. L'article date d'il y a deux ans.

----------


## gros_bidule

Thx !

----------


## Dandu

> +1
> 
> Autre sujet : je trouve que c'est la jungle dans les connecteurs depuis le m.2 :
> en m.2 on a du sata, du nvme, du pcie, mais ça semble ne pas être tout, car il y a du m.2 2260, m.2 2280 (et peut être d'autres, je ne sais pas), et les connecteurs ne sont pas tous pareils (avec un ou deux détrompeurs).
> J'imagine que tous les modèles n'ont pas non plus les mêmes dimensions ?
> Bref, je cherche à remplacer le SSD m.2 de mon laptop, mais c'est la grosse galère pour trouver le bon.
> 
> Un état des lieux serait sympa, ainsi qu'un rappel sur l'intérêt de chaque techno.
> Ca sera utile à tous ceux qui veulent upgrader un laptop, et ça ne devrait pas ruiner le labo


On va essayer d'en parler. 

Mais en gros :

-Les chiffres indiquent la largeur/longueur : 2280 veut dire 22 mm de large, 80 mm de long. Ca va essentiellement de 2240 à 2280, mais c'est le 2280 le plus courant (SSD classique). Le 40 et le 60, c'est surtout les ultraportables et les SSD de petite capacité pour du cache. T'as des valeurs plus rares (plus large/moins large, plus long/moins long) mais c'est surtout pour les cartes d'extensions (genre Wi-Fi).

-Les encoches, c'est la norme supportée. Techniquement, on peut transporter pleins de trucs. Pour un SSD, t'as généralement trois choix : SATA classique (600 Mo/s en théorie), PCIe 2x (1 ou 2 Go/s en théorie selon la norme, PCIe 2.0 ou 3.0) et PCIe 4x (même chose, 2 ou 4 Go/s). Le choix du SSD dépend donc de la carte mère et du SSD. Les cartes mères PC acceptent normalement SATA *et* PCIe, mais le port est souvent partagé (donc si tu mets un SSD PCIe, ça désactive un connecteur de la carte mère). Après, faut juste prendre le bon SSD : eux, ils sont soit SATA soit PCIe (mais pas les deux). Techniquement, on peut aussi faire passer de l'image (signal DP) ou de l'USB dans le connecteur (comme en Mini Card) mais c'est pas pour les SSD, plus pour les cartes d'extension.

Enfin, le choix de la norme du SSD a de l'importance : t'as des AHCI (en SATA), des AHCI sur PCIe (rare actuellement) et des NVMe (sur PCIe, plus rapide). Normalement, sauf cas particulier, faut du NVMe en PCIe, mais certaines vieilles cartes mères permettent pas de booter en NVMe (tout comme certains OS).

----------


## johnclaude

Très sympa ce petit récapitulatif Dandu, il faudrait qu'on cite ton message dans l'OP du topic des SSD.

Sinon, ça fait longtemps que cpc hardware ne fait plus parler de lui dans le domaine des alimentations. Il y avait eu un petit débat concernant le vieillissement il y a quelques temps, je me disais que j'ai une corsair HX620 qui n'est plus utilisée depuis environ un an et qui date de 2007 (utilisée 8 ans). A l'époque elle était recommandée par cpc comme le top du top. Si vous aviez quelques lecteurs comme moi qui vous envoyaient des vieilles alimentations de qualité, vous feriez des mesures pour estimer plus précisément les pertes dues au vieillissement? (parce que les 10% par an, ça me parait énorme).

----------


## gros_bidule

Thx again !  :;):

----------


## Old_Bear

A propos de SSD, je pense qu'il pourrait être intéressant de revenir sur les outils actuels de managements des SSD genre Magician de Samsung ou autres et donner des explications au sujet des fonctionnalités existant dans les OS pour la gestion des SSD.

A ce propos, je me suis demandé si ça pouvait valoir le coup de copier entièrement le contenu d'un SSD puis de coller le contenu après l'avoir défragmenté ailleurs.
Je n'ai pas trop envie de faire l'expérience moi-même  ::unsure::

----------


## George Sable

Défragmenter un SSD ? Mais pourquoi donc ?

----------


## Qiou87

La "gestion" des SSDs c'est comme les produits "detox": c'est pas mauvais en soi mais leur utilité est discutable car on parle de traiter un mal qui n'existe pas ou s'auto-régule très bien. Le SSD n'accède pas plus vite aux données sous prétexte qu'elles soient bien rangées, ton raisonnement applique une logique de disque mécanique à un produit équipé de flash, ce qui est totalement erroné. 

Faut savoir se faire violence et mettre son côté "plus-que-parfait" au placard des fois ; on ne répare pas quelque chose qui marche très bien tout seul. Un SSD c'est fait pour s'en servir et en profiter, longtemps, sans maintenance particulière (autre que celle qui s'effectue en automatique dans l'OS, depuis Win7). Le plus dur est visiblement de l'accepter, là dessus tu n'es pas le seul Old_bear.  ::):

----------


## Old_Bear

@ Qiou87 : je crois que tu ne comprends pas ma question.
C'est juste un questionnement technique, je sais comment ça fonctionne mais ce qui m’intéresse c'est pas la théorie mais la réalisation d'expériences qui confirment ou infirment ce que nous considérons comme une "vérité".
Dans le domaine qui nous interesse, nous avons tous plus ou moins tendance à considérer comme acquis des connaissances qui en fait demandent en fait à être constamment remises en cause.

La question sur la gestion des SSD concernait tout particulièrement le Trim et le SSD wear, tout est censé fonctionner mais est-il possible d'avoir un indicateur fiable de fonctionnement, il ne suffit pas de dire que c'est " ... un mal qui n'existe pas ou s'auto-régule très bien" ou dans un autre style "circulez, il n'y a rien à voir".

----------


## Dandu

> @ Qiou87 : je crois que tu ne comprends pas ma question.
> C'est juste un questionnement technique, je sais comment ça fonctionne mais ce qui m’intéresse c'est pas la théorie mais la réalisation d'expériences qui confirment ou infirment ce que nous considérons comme une "vérité".
> Dans le domaine qui nous interesse, nous avons tous plus ou moins tendance à considérer comme acquis des connaissances qui en fait demandent en fait à être constamment remises en cause.
> 
> La question sur la gestion des SSD concernait tout particulièrement le Trim et le SSD wear, tout est censé fonctionner mais est-il possible d'avoir un indicateur fiable de fonctionnement, il ne suffit pas de dire que c'est " ... un mal qui n'existe pas ou s'auto-régule très bien" ou dans un autre style "circulez, il n'y a rien à voir".


Y a pas moyen de vérifier (rien que vérifier que le TRIM fonctionne, c'est galère). 

Mais de fait, dans un SSD moderne, ça n'a pas d'intérêt. Les contrôleurs pas trop vieux avec un OS pas trop vieux (donc pas un vieux Jmicron sous Windows XP) gèrent très bien tout seul. Réécrire tout de zéro, ça peut jouer quand t'as pas de TRIM, mais paradoxalement, ça implique un cycle complet d'écriture pour rien, sans même être certain que le SSD va réécrire séquentiellement. Et y a pas moyen de le vérifier, vu que l'organisation des données "logiques" (celle de l'OS, qu'un soft va montrer) et l'organisation physique (de la mémoire) sont totalement différentes.

Là, ça fait un peu moins de 10 ans que j'utilise des SSD, et mon premier "vrai" SSD fonctionne encore (un MTron en SLC de 32 Go, acheté 500 €). Et si j'ai eu quelques pannes depuis, le seul qui est mort à cause de la mémoire elle-même, c'est parce que je l'avais usé exprès. En usage classique, le SSD sera remplacé bien avant par un modèle avec 10x la capacité pour 10x moins cher.

Et sinon, les systèmes des constructeurs servent généralement à rien, sauf à parfois activer les fonctions de sécurité. Un OS moderne qui gère le TRIM suffit amplement.

----------


## Old_Bear

Bon, OK ... perso, je ne m'inquiète pas spécialement de la durabilité, mon 1er SSD un Intel X25-M de 80 Go de 2010 je crois, fonctionne toujours parfaitement, maintenant comme disque système sur un portable, c'est juste un questionnement sur la possibilité d'une évaluation et d'un indicateur fiables du bon fonctionnement de l'ensemble des fonctions de la "boite noire".

----------


## Dandu

L'indicateur (presque) fiable c'est l'usure via les données SMART.

Je dis presque parce que c'est très théoriques et ça dépend un peu des constructeurs. Chez certains, une fois à 0%, ça reste à 0%, chez d'autres, ça repart de 100 %.

Mais c'est basé sur les écritures théoriques avec les données théoriques de la mémoire flash, donc ça peut tenir très longtemps même à 0.

Mais les constructeurs peuvent pas donner une indication fiable parce que l'idée, c'est que la mémoire tient *au moins* xxx écritures (mais potentiellement, et sûrement, plus). Je suppose que certains SSD préviennent quand ils désactivent des cellules, mais dans le pire des cas on le voit quand la capacité réelle diminue (symptôme que j'avais eu en usant un SSD)

----------


## Old_Bear

Ok, merci ...  :B): 

Dans la même veine, ... toujours au sujet des SSD
- j'ai un vieux Crucial "Adrenaline" m4 50Go qui a été utilisé comme cache avec Dataplex, est-ce qu'il peut être utilisé comme un SSD classique ? 
J'ai interrogé le support de Crucial qui a probablement jugé ma question idiote ou sans objet compte tenu de l'obsolescence de l'objet, la question reste ...
- j'ai lu des articles au sujet de constructeurs, Kingston et SanDisk par exemple, qui modifieraient de façon significative les composants mémoires internes sur des modèles portant des dénomination commerciales identiques.
Quelles infos pertinentes est-il possible d'avoir à ce sujet ?

----------


## Dandu

Pour les SSD "cache"

En pratique, ça change rien, c'est des SSD classiques "marketés" cache. C'est utilisable comme un SSD classique, mais avec les contraintes classiques : les petites capacité en MLC (genre un M4 justement), ça écrit lentement ((quelques dizaines de Mo/s max) et donc c'est pas nécessairement intéressant. Intel a fait des petits SSD comme ça en SLC, assez rapide par contre (mais 24 Go ou 32 Go max). Pour des vieilles machines, c'est bien parce que ça remplace facilement un disque dur.

Pour les changements

Alors, les infos, ben ça dépend des cas. D'une façon ou d'une autre, c'est de toute façon indiqué par le numéro de série ou la référence exacte. Après, c'est courant en entrée de gamme et ils promettent "au moins" tels débits, donc même les versions avec de la mémoire changée arrivent au même niveau. On peut pas deviner quand ils changent, et parfois c'est foutage de gueule (OCZ a une époque). Mais en milieu/haut de gamme, ils changent pas sans le dire clairement, c'est déjà ça. Après, ça joue pas (trop) sur les perfs/la durée de vie, c'est surtout qu'ils passent sur des technos plus récentes, parfois vues comme moins perfs/résistantes (en théorie). Ou alors ils mettent de la mémoire moins rapide et passent sur un système à base de cache, donc avec les mêmes perfs (voir mieux) sur de petites quantité de données et des perfs plus faibles dans la longueur.

Apr contre, on peut pas y faire grand chose et quand on le découvre et que c'est éventuellement négatif, on l'indique dans le mag'.

----------


## Old_Bear

Toujours au sujet des SSD ... [c'est pas une obsession quoi que ...]

Pour des questions de matériel (slot, cable, place) et/ou de performances, il existe la possibilité de placer un SSD avec une connectique SATA classique ou en M.2 sur une équerre PCIe, pourrait-on avoir un éclairage, des infos sur les avantages, les inconvénients et/ou des conseils sur cette option?

----------


## Mastaba

Y a des cartes qui se servent du port comme support de fixation pour fixer deux SSD SATA, mais qui devront être ensuite branchés à des ports SATA, c'est juste une fixation pour ranger deux disques 2.5" en plus si on a plus d'emplacement disponible.
Pour utiliser le port PCIE je sais pas si ca existe, ca serait intéressant au moins pour les SSD M.2 déjà en PCIE.

----------


## Old_Bear

Bien sûr je ne parle pas du simple support comme celui-là ...


Note : Ce support pour slot PCI a été "adapté" pour pouvoir aussi se positionner sur un slot PCIe

... mais plutôt de celui-ci pour un SSD en 2.5"


... ou de celui-là pour un SSD en M.2     :B):

----------


## Qiou87

SATA monté sur PCI-E: tu as forcément un contrôleur SATA III sur ton équerre vu que ce ne sont pas les mêmes protocoles. Donc dans un cas idéal tu as les mêmes performances que si ton SSD est branché directement en SATA 3.0 sur la carte-mère, en pratique tu es quasiment assuré d'y perdre (les contrôleurs additionnels ayant prouvé dans les tests qu'ils ne valent pas le contrôleur Intel). J'ai du mal à saisir l'intérêt du coup.

M.2 SATA monté sur PCI-E: exactement la même chose qu'au dessus

M.2 PCI-E monté sur PCI-E: beaucoup plus intéressant en théorie (débits du PCI-Express) mais en pratique pas sûr qu'on puisse profiter comme ça du NVMe, ni même booter sur un SSD branché comme ça.

----------


## Old_Bear

L’intérêt du SSD SATA sur PCIe pourrait être double, d'une part avoir un slot SATA supplémentaire, d'autre part avoir un cable management "minimal" 
 :^_^: 
Par exemple, j'ai un PC monté dans un boitier Silverstone LC17 avec une carte MSI Z77A, tout les emplacements du boitier sont utilisés par des disques durs et je voudrais ajouter un disque rapide sans avoir a démonter une gestion de cables que j'ai mis 2 ans à "optimiser" ... c'est un vrai casse tête!  
D'autre part, s'il est bien probable que la conversion SATA>PCIe, quels sont les tests de Canard qui démontre que les contrôleurs additionnels qu'ils ne valent pas le contrôleur Intel ?

A priori, un M.2 PCI-E monté sur PCI-E devrait conserver toute les caractéristiques du NVMe et bien sûr supporter le boot.
C'est bien pour ça que je souhaite avoir un avis de Canard ...  ::siffle:: 

... et faire partager les infos et expériences  :B):

----------


## Qiou87

Je comprends, mais tu as des besoins très particuliers (tout le monde n'a pas déjà occupé 6 ou 8 ports SATA). Il est difficile d'attendre un article de CPC HW sur chaque petit truc dont on a besoin, tant que cela ne concerne qu'une part infime de la population. Faut savoir composer avec ça (c'est un journal, pas une hotline) et se reposer aussi sur d'autres sources, faire des recherches google... Faire des tests complets et fouillés comme le font CPC HW prend du temps, ils s'assurent donc généralement que cela touchera quand même une partie non-négligeable de leur lectorat. Evidemment tu peux avoir de la chance et Dandu qui passe par ici et a déjà l'info pour te répondre, mais je t'engage à chercher par toi-même en parallèle car c'est formateur sur ce sujet. On a aussi un topic des SSDs avec plein d'infos dedans sur ce forum.

Pour les tests des contrôleurs SATA tiers, ça date un peu. Faudrait que je fouille dans mes vieux CPC HW pour voir s'ils avaient fait quelques tests, il existe aussi des tests sur le net (faut juste faire gaffe à la source mais il existe des sites sérieux et fiables aussi). Faut voir quel contrôleur est embarqué dans la carte PCI-E que tu vises, et rechercher des tests d'autres adaptateurs utilisant cette puce - cela te donnera déjà une bonne idée des performances.

Enfin pour le M.2 PCI-Express détrompe-toi, la compatibilité NVMe et le fait de pouvoir booter dessus sont des choses très récentes et qui demandent certaines choses précises (version de l'UEFI, etc.). Sur cette page d'aide Intel on voit ainsi que seules les cartes de génération 9 et suivantes(Z97, etc.) permettent un boot sur SSD NVMe - ta carte Z77A ne le permettrait pas, par exemple.

----------


## Orhin

> tout le monde n'a pas déjà occupé 6 ou 8 ports SATA


Clairement, c'est plutôt la problématique inverse (manque de place au niveau des ports PCIe, notamment pour assurer une bonne ventilation de la CG) qui est préoccupante chez pas mal de gens.

----------


## Dandu

Je vais essayer de faire simple :

-Brancher un SSD 2,5 pouces SATA sur une carte PCIe, t'as deux trucs existants.

-> Soit une carte avec son propre contrôleur SATA, sur lequel le SSD se branche. Aucun intérêt, sauf à manquer de place ou avoir une vieille carte mère. Un contrôleur SATA PCIe basique, ça dépasse pas ~360 Mo/s (sur 600 Mo/s en théorie), donc même avec une carte mère équipée uniquement en SATA 3 Gb/s (300 Mo/s théorique), ça sert pas trop. Les cartes évoluées peuvent aller un peu plus haut, mais dans la majorité des cas, ça va pas dépasser ~450 Mo/s environ. La raison principale, c'est le bus : souvent, c'est des cartes en PCI-Express 2.0 1x, soit 500 Mo/s en théorie. Y a des cartes en PCI-Express x4, mais c'est cher (et ça monte pas tellement plus haut).

-> Soit la carte montrée plus haut, la noire. Là, c'est juste un support, on le voit parce qu'il y a pas de composants et des prises mâles pour les câbles. Pratiquement aucun intérêt en pratique, ça sert juste quand on n'a plus de places dans tour.

-Brancher un SSD M.2 SATA sur une carte PCIe.

-> Techniquement, on peut faire des cartes PCIe avec un contrôleur, mais même chose, ça sert à rien, on a les mêmes limites.

-> Une carte "support" avec des prises SATA classiques. Ca peut éventuellement servir quand on a un SSD M.2 SATA et pas de prises M.2 sur la carte mère. Ou, plus courant, pour récupérer les données. J'ai un adaptateur comme ça pour aider les gens quand une machine en M.2 SATA a des soucis.

-Brancher un SSD M.2 PCIe sur une carte PCIe

Là, y a généralement qu'un type de carte (la rouge). Ca sert quand on n'a pas de connecteur M.2 et qu'on veut un SSD rapide. Les débits dépendent évidemment du SSD et de la carte mère, typiquement on va avoir un résultat meilleur sur un connecteur PCIe 16x parce qu'il est relié au CPU directement dans beaucoup de cas. Sur un connecteur 4x de carte mère, il est parfois relié au chipset, et donc la liaison entre le chipset et le CPU limite. Faut aussi se méfier du second 16x quand il y en a un : il est parfois relié au chipset. Dans l'idéal, faut du PCIe 2.0 4x au moins pour de bons débits. Et la saturation du lien interne entre le chipset et le CPU est pas une blague : c'est souvent que 2 Go/s à partager entre le SATA, l'USB, etc. Donc un benchs basique peut donner des résultats impressionnant, mais un cas pratique  aller beaucouo moins vite (une copie d'un SSD PCIe vers un SSD USB 3.0). 

Globalement, ce genre de carte sert surtout sur les vieilles machines, quand on a un connecteur sur la carte mère, c'est plus simple. Après, ça peut se justifier pour mieux refroidir un SSD utilisé intensivement (ça chauffe pas mal).

Et pour le NVMe, faut pas rêver : ça demande un UEFI adapté pour démarrer, et un système adapté (pas un vieux Windows, ou alors avec un pilote, mais c'est casse-pieds à gérer). Dans 99 % des cas, une carte mère qui va gérer le boot en NVMe, elle a déjà un connecteur M.2.

Sur les vieilles machines, dans la majorité des cas, faudra un SSD PCIe en AHCI (ça devient rare et cher) et même comme ça, c'est pas nécessairement bootable.

----------


## Old_Bear

@ Qiou87 : sur ce topic, on parle d'idées pour faire des sujets d'articles, comme je consulte régulièrement ma collection de CanardPC Hardware, je sais que le secteur des SSD est un secteur qui bouge. 
Pour apporter moi-même régulièrement de l'aide à des joueurs sur des forums d'un jeu, ce sais que tout est loin d'être clair.
De mon point de vue de lecteur, d'abonné et de fan de CPCHardware, si je peux orienter un joueur vers la lecture de ce canard exceptionnel, c'est good  :B): 

@ Dandu : OK merci.

----------


## TiNitro

Merci Dandu.

Je pensais justement monter un M.2 NVMe sur une carte PCI-E parce que je veux changer mon vieux disque pourri avant ma vieille carte mère pourrie.
Mais pas bootable, du coup, je vais peut-être faire du Sata...

----------


## Wingi

Cher CPCHW, serait-il possible d'avoir un petit point/article rapide/how to sur un PC dédié à la vie privée ?

Du genre : comment protéger son PC ? Y'a-t-il un intérêt à crypter un disque sur un PC fixe ? Quel est l'impact sur la config (proc utilisation CPU, si oui, à partir de quelle config est-ce indolore/acceptable ? HD/SSD ?) ? le jeu ? 
Est-ce intelligent de partitionner son disque pour avoir "documents" (cryptés) et "jeux" (non cryptés), par exemple ? 
Peut-on se contenter de crypter son répertoire dropbox ?

My 2 cents !

----------


## Old_Bear

Dans un tout autre genre, pour avoir aidé à plusieurs reprises, dans mon entourage ou sur des forums, des utilisateurs confus, incapables de connecter leur nouvelle carte graphique à leur ancien moniteur ou au désespoir de ne plus avoir de son sur leur TV toute neuve, je pense qu'il pourrait être intéressant de revenir une nouvelle fois sur les nombreuses possibilités, limitations et impossibilités de brancher un écran sur une carte graphique  ... et inversement!

Pour illustrer mon propos, voici une image de ma boite de premier secours, pas de panique j'ai aussi une caisse avec un assortiments complet de câbles.


L’intérêt d'une révision sur le sujet, c'est que la connectique des cartes graphiques évolue et que, par exemple, les cartes actuelles n'ont bien sûr plus de VGA mais également que les connecteurs DVI-I disparaissent ne laissant que des DVI-D. Par ailleurs, il aurait été possible de penser que la connectique  Display Port soit plus présente sur les moniteurs taggués gamers or c'est loin d'être le cas alors que le HDMI est quasi partout malgré la "question" des royalties et la qualité pas forcément géniale de la tenue de la connectique.

----------


## Dandu

Ca peut être intéressant, d'ailleurs ça tombe bien : la nouvelle GeForce a plus de DVI en direct, mais nVidia fournit un adaptateur.

Je vais faire une photo de ma boîte à adaptateur aussi quand j'ai le temps, parce que celle là fait petit joueur (bon, je triche un peu, j'ai pleins de vieilles machines Apple, donc pleins d'adaptateurs louches).

Par contre, pas tout de suite : le prochain mag' est presque terminé, là

----------


## Old_Bear

Ah, non, pas de triche, j'ai aussi des adaptateurs exotiques du genre celui avec la double sortie vidéo du Power Macintosh 6100/60 avec la carte Intel 486DX2 dans le slot NuBus ou l'adaptateur multi moniteurs en sortie vidéo HDI-45, mais ça compte pas, là c'est juste la boite de premiers secours. :B):

----------


## Dandu

Même comme ça, là, récemment, j'ai récupéré du DFP, du DMS59 et du P&D pour en parler sur le site :D

Mais c'est clair que c'est la foire, et encore plus quand on a un écran un peu particulier

----------


## femmedebretagne

bonjour moi aussi j'ai besoin de biens choisir  mes pièces  détaches pour bien construire mon pc

----------


## Qiou87

> bonjour moi aussi j'ai besoin de biens choisir  mes pièces  détaches pour bien construire mon pc


Bonjour,

Ici on suggère des articles pour le magazine. Pour des conseils personnalisés tu peux ouvrir un topic dans la section "Conseils" du forum matériel informatique ici-même. Il est important d'y décrire l'usage qui sera fait du PC et le budget dont tu disposes ; la communauté se fera un plaisir de t'aider.

----------


## Zepolak

Qiou, imperturbable dans le sens du service à autrui !  ::):

----------


## Qiou87

Je suis faible, je crois encore que les gens sont bons de nature.  ::sad::

----------


## gros_bidule

Coin,

un article sur la lumière bleue pourrait être sympa, maintenant que fleurissent les spots TV d'opticiens ventant les mérites des lunettes protégeant de lumière bleue (ou, la "fatigue numérique", lol).

Je conçois que réduire la quantité de lumière bleue le soir puisse être bénéfique.
Ca fait plusieurs mois que j'utilise SunsetScreen (comme flu.x mais + stable et mieux fichu) pour fortement adapter mon écran dès 18H. C'est peut être purement dans ma tête, mais depuis j'ai moins mal aux yeux le soir (du moins je sens que c'est + confortable). Quant au fait d'avoir un écran avec une teinte orange, on s'y fait au bout de 30s. C'est revenir à une teinte normale qui est terrible  ::P: 
Parcontre se "protéger" de la lumière bleue 24/7 avec des lunettes, je ne vois pas comment des opticiens peuvent faire des lunettes efficaces sans justement rendre la vision moins bleue. Logiquement, on devrait voir tout orange avec leur truc, non ? Ou alors la protection est si minime qu'on ne la perçoit pas, donc c'est plus du bullshit qu'autre chose.

Un soft type SunsetScreen ou flu.x devrait être suffisant, nan ?

Enfin, tout cela ne résout absolument pas le gros soucis du travail sur ordinateur : être trop près de l'écran trop longtemps.
A part s'autodiscipliner pour faire des pauses régulières, je vois pas.

----------


## grammaton

Est-ce déjà passé un article sur la bonne sensibilité pour la souris selon notre utilisation et selon les jeux ?

----------


## Dandu

> Coin,
> 
> un article sur la lumière bleue pourrait être sympa, maintenant que fleurissent les spots TV d'opticiens ventant les mérites des lunettes protégeant de lumière bleue (ou, la "fatigue numérique", lol).
> 
> Je conçois que réduire la quantité de lumière bleue le soir puisse être bénéfique.
> Ca fait plusieurs mois que j'utilise SunsetScreen (comme flu.x mais + stable et mieux fichu) pour fortement adapter mon écran dès 18H. C'est peut être purement dans ma tête, mais depuis j'ai moins mal aux yeux le soir (du moins je sens que c'est + confortable). Quant au fait d'avoir un écran avec une teinte orange, on s'y fait au bout de 30s. C'est revenir à une teinte normale qui est terrible 
> Parcontre se "protéger" de la lumière bleue 24/7 avec des lunettes, je ne vois pas comment des opticiens peuvent faire des lunettes efficaces sans justement rendre la vision moins bleue. Logiquement, on devrait voir tout orange avec leur truc, non ? Ou alors la protection est si minime qu'on ne la perçoit pas, donc c'est plus du bullshit qu'autre chose.
> 
> Un soft type SunsetScreen ou flu.x devrait être suffisant, nan ?
> ...


Alors, pour les lunettes (ou les écrans avec lumières bleues réduites), oui, on voit la vie en jaune pisse en permanence. Forcément, comme avec les solutions logicielles, on s'habitue.

Après, faut différencier le problème du soir et le problème de la lumière bleue en générale.

Le soir, c'est assez connu, la lumière bleue provoque une production de mélatonine, ça empêche de dormir facilement. Après, faut aimer d'avoir un écran orange, moi, même après plusieurs heures, j'y arrive pas : je vois que ça et ça me gêne. Et c'est casse-pieds quand j'ai besoin de vérifier la couleur d'un truc, parce que même si le cerveau s'habitue, c'est faussé.

La lumière bleue en général qui est pas bonne pour les yeux, c'est largement bullshit, les études montrent un souci *sur les rats* *avec des puissances élevées* *à 20 cm des yeux* *pendant des heures*. Personne va se mettre une ampoule bleue de 100 W à 20 cm des yeux 8 heures par jour (sans même prendre en compte que ça peut agir différemment sur nos yeux).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Est-ce déjà passé un article sur la bonne sensibilité pour la souris selon notre utilisation et selon les jeux ?


Pourquoi pas. Ceci dit, c'est quelque chose de très personnel et dépendant du matériel à côté (un 17 pouces en 1280x1024 et un 27 pouces en 5K demandent pas la même chose)

----------


## gros_bidule

Merci pour les explications  ::):

----------


## embla

merci également  ::):

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Ah ben moi je suis intéressé !
> 
> Chez mes parents, les débits sont terrifiants et surtout très instables. Ils sont abonnés Orange, et parfois ils peuvent à peine charger une simple recherche Google. Ils ont déjà eu plusieurs fois affaire (à faire ?) au support Orange qui n'a rien de mieux à proposer que changer la Livebox ou changer les câbles. Autant pisser sur le front du chat, ça fait autant d'effets...
> 
> La fibre n'est pas prête d'arriver (problème avec l'aérodrome à proximité apparemment).
> 
> Du coup, la 4G (du moins celle d'Orange mais il me semble que Bouygues est plutôt pas mal déployé aussi) peut être une sacrée solution de repli si c'est stable et fiable et que les prix ne sont pas déconnants.
> 
> 
> Donc si tu veux créer un topic ou juste me faire quelques retours par MP, je suis preneur. Merci.


Après quelques semaines, je suis pas du tout deçu. Ca marche nickel.

Pour faire suite à ma demande ici, quelques articles commencent à tomber :
http://www.tomshardware.fr/articles/...te,2-2653.html

Perso, j'arrête de vous embêter !  :;):

----------


## SuperLowl

Merci !  :;): 

Je pense réellement faire tester ça à mes parents. Le prix est pas déconnant par rapport à un abo classique, c'est sans engagement et il y a un mois gratuit pour essayer. Parce que là, c'est juste ingérable : certaines fois, il n'est même pas possible d'ouvrir une simple recherche Google...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

En réponse à l'article de Mr Tb sur le 3310 dans le dernier Hardware: j'ai un 3310 depuis presque 17 ans et je le zut !!!  :tired:  
Il a d'ailleurs survécu à nombre de chutes dans des escaliers ou sur le bitume, et en une occasion à un lancer contre un arbre (j'étais bourré mais ceci est une autre histoire). Essayez donc avec vos smartphones tout pourri  :tired: 

Sur ce, je vous laisse,  je vais me refaire X-Files   en écoutant du  Jean-Michel Jarre et ensuite je dois nettoyer  ma collection de pin's .

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Un "C'était demain" sur le MédiaGX me semble une bonne idée : excellent processeur "SOC" (mais un peu lent), peu documenté.
Merci.

----------


## Nosh

Juste une question à Doc TB ou Dandu : Il y a combien d'années a été écrit le dossier arnaques publié dans le dernier Canard PC Hardware ?

----------


## Dandu

Pourquoi combien d'années ? Tout est récent.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Si des gens ont testé une ou deux Voodoo 1 ou 2, avec un processeur récent, je veux bien en discuter : j'envisage de monter un tel ordinateur, pour rigoler.

----------


## Dandu

Deux Voodoo 1, ça va être compliqué.

Mais sinon, sur un ordinateur "recent", ça va être tendu : en gros, ça marche vraiment bien que sous Windows 98, donc ça exclut pas mal de matos récent pour fonctionner un minimum proprement. Mais sinon, les Voodoo 2 saturent pas trop avec de gros CPU (et si t'as la possibilité, faut un bus PCI 66 MHz, c'est plus rapide)

----------


## Narm

> Bonjour. 
> Si des gens ont testé une ou deux Voodoo 1 ou 2, avec un processeur récent, je veux bien en discuter : j'envisage de monter un tel ordinateur, pour rigoler.


Je l'ai fais il y a quelques années (10 ans en fait le coup de vieux  :Emo: ) avec une Voodoo1 et un Athlon 64, le tout sous XP ; ça fonctionnait. Mais faut faire gaffe, la chauffe des V1 et v² est proportionnelle à la vitesse générale du système  ::):  
Et comme le dit Dandu, les 3dfx s'épanouissent sous Win9x, après l'intérêt est carrément limité.
D'ailleurs monter une config rétro avec : 
Voodoo1 : intérêt pour les premiers jeux Glide, notamment ceux sous DOS incompatibles avec les Voodoo suivantes
Rush : aucun intérêt, sauf à vouloir gagner de la place
Voodoo² : intérêt limité aux jeux taillés sur mesure pour elles (multitexturing) mais incompatibles avec les Voodoo suivantes. Pour le lol, on peut monter un SLI, mais on ne pourra pas dépasser le 1024
Voodoo Banshee : on cherchait l'intérêt à l'époque, on le cherche encore  ::P: 
Voodoo3 : enfin du Glide en 1600*1200 ! La puissance de deux Voodoo² en une, l'encombrement en moins et souvent on en trouve à moins cher que des voodoo2. Mais peu compatible avec les premiers jeux Glide
Voodoo4/5 : une Voodoo3 qui supporte le FSAA, offre de meilleurs performance mais une mauvaise comptabilité avec les premiers jeux Glide. A noter qu'une Geforce 2 coûtera moins cher tout en mettant la Voodoo à l'amende en OpenGL et D3D (rapidité et qualité visuelle)...

----------


## Nosh

> Pourquoi combien d'années ? Tout est récent.


Ben, quand je lis que la Caisse d'Epargne utilise la Date de Naissance pour authentifier lors d'un paiement 3-D Secure, je me dis que ça date.
Cela fait plusieurs années que les Caisses d'Epargne n'utilisent plus la Date de Naissance pour l'authentification 3-D Secure.
Il y a aussi pas mal d'autres imprécisions mais je vous les listerais en les relisant (je n'ai pas le magazine sous la main dans l'immédiat) et je viens de constater que je suis dans le mauvais fil.

----------


## RedGuff

Merci pour les infos.

----------


## Dandu

> Ben, quand je lis que la Caisse d'Epargne utilise la Date de Naissance pour authentifier lors d'un paiement 3-D Secure, je me dis que ça date.
> Cela fait plusieurs années que les Caisses d'Epargne n'utilisent plus la Date de Naissance pour l'authentification 3-D Secure.
> Il y a aussi pas mal d'autres imprécisions mais je vous les listerais en les relisant (je n'ai pas le magazine sous la main dans l'immédiat) et je viens de constater que je suis dans le mauvais fil.


C'est plus compliqué que ça. Si t'as pas de téléphone ou que t'indiques que tu l'as pas à ce moment là (même chose), ça peut repasser sur d'anciennes méthodes (bon, c'est Doc TB. qui l'a fait, mais j'ai eu le cas assez récemment). 

Par défaut, heureusement, c'est une identification par SMS, mais c'est pas systématique.

----------


## Nosh

Mais c'est une mesure de dépannage limitée dans le temps, à la demande de l'usager qui est sensé être authentifié par son agence lors de la demande sur la base d'autres éléments complémentaire. Par exemple en présentant sa carte d'identité en agence. Bref, c'est super marginal.

Si tu n'as pas de téléphone, la Caisse d'Epargne te donne un lecteur de carte à puce qui permet de générer un code non rejouable après contrôle par la puce du code confidentiel.
Tous les services de paiement disposent de méthodes alternatives pour les usagers qui seraient en rade ponctuel du moyen d'authentification initialement prévu.
Il aurait été à ce moment là plus judicieux d'expliquer que les banques ont des procédures de dépannage au sein duquel il est plus ou moins difficile d'avoir recourt à une usurpation d'identité pour les déclencher. Là, en vous lisant, on a l'impression qu'il suffit de connaitre la date de naissance et basta.

----------


## Old_Bear

*Retro-Gaming* : construire une config avec des élément trouvables ailleurs que chez un antiquaire spécialisé pour pouvoir rejouer, enfin, au vrai Crimsom Skies tel que dans la boite pas un truc avec les patches et/ou des bricolages plus ou moins approximatifs ...

----------


## Dandu

Avec du matos moderne, impossible.

T'es obligé de passer par de l'ancien, genre eBay/LeBonCoin/brocante.

C'est essentiellement à cause des anciens OS : tu peux pas installer facilement certains vieux à cause de technos modernes (genre SATA, PCIe, etc.).

Après, ça peut être intéressant de montrer comment faire des mix modernes/anciens (genre SSD, limites de RAM, etc.)

----------


## Old_Bear

*Dock GPU* pourquoi ce truc est un vrai serpent de mer ?
Une idée de ce que peut donner un Razer Core à 600€  et s'il est réellement dispo à l'achat seul ?
Une connectique en Thunderbolt 3 ?

*Dock GPU - DIY* largement inspiré par le projet CPC Box, j'essaie de concevoir une "BearBox 2.0", un PC de jeu puissant contenu dans le volume d'une console "Next Gen".
A l'heure actuelle avec des boitiers du commerce, il est tout à fait possible d'avoir un petit PC avec un processeur haut de gamme sur une carte miniITX.

Les boitiers du commerce restent assez volumineux et il y a 2 problèmes à gérer, le refroidissement du processeur et la carte graphique en dimensions et refroidissement.
Jusqu'à présent,dans cet esprit, j'ai monté 2 configs, l'une à base de i5-4590/GTX 670 dans un boitier SilverStone Milo ML07 (35cmx38cmx10,5cm) et l'autre à base de G3258/GTX 750Ti LP dans un boitier SilverStone Milo ML03 (44cmx35cmx10,5cm)*.

La version en i3 ne pose pas de problème, mais les performances en jeu sont limitées. C'est assez bruyant en jeu mais la température dans un boitier assez vaste avec une bonne gestion des câbles et un seul SSD reste à un niveau correct.

La version en i5 est un vrai avion au sens propre comme au sens figuré avec les ventilateurs à fond ça montait tout de suite à 80° et c'était un DC3 au point fixe.
J'ai du ajouter un ventirad Noctua NH-L12 (1 seul ventilo 92mm)  et 2 ventilos Noctua Redux NF12B pour que ça devienne jouable.

C'est pour cette raison que pour la suite de mes projets, je pensais au boitier externe, mais je suis limité par les questions de connectiques et/ou de tôlerie.

*Pour mémoire, une XBox One fait 27,4 cmx33,3 cmx7,9 cm et une PS4 27,5cmx30,5cmx5,3cm.

----------


## gros_bidule

Quelques petites idées : 
- un comparatif des firmwares alternatifs pour les routeurs (dd-wrt, etc) -> pourquoi les utiliser (ou pas), les +/- de chaque solution, comment s'y prendre pour savoir si son routeur est compatible et comment l'installer, ce qu'on peut faire de particulier avec, et enfin comment revenir au firmware d'origine.
Ca fait des mois que je pense remplacer le firmware de mon routeur (un RT-N66U d'Asus), pas pour le fun mais parce qu'il plante ~1 fois par mois; mais j'ai peur de le transformer en brique.
- des projets pour utiliser un Rpi : expliquer comment en faire un proxy bloqueur de pub (avec pi-hole par exemple), un vpn, media-server, console retrogaming (Recalbox, etc)...
- existe t-il un intérêt à placer un petit ventilateur sous un routeur ? J'en reviens à mon RT-N66U (qui est fanless de base) : très très performant (merci le 5Ghz), mais il chauffe pas mal après de longs et gros transferts ou pendant une canicule. J'ai récupéré une vieille plaque de refroidissement pour portable et j'ai mis le routeur dessus (le routeur ayant une grille d'aération sur le dessous) : rien qu'en posant la main dessus c'est passé du chaud à presque la température ambiante. J'imagine que ça ne peut être que bon pour certains composants, mais peut-être est-ce overkill ? Sinon, des modèles de petits ventilos USB à conseiller et comment les "coller" au routeur ?
- enfin, comme cela a déjà proposé par des coincoins : que valent les prises de charge USB sur les récentes multiprises secteur ? Le smartphone / manette Wii-u est bien protégé ?

----------


## barbarian_bros

Voodoo 1... c'est ce que j'ai dans mon PC rétro, couplée à une Matrox Millenium G200, un Pentium III 600MHz et une Soundblaster AWE32 (sur port ISA), et une carte PCI UltraDMA-66 pour brancher les disques durs. Le tout avec un Windows 98 SE et un mode DOS configuré au poil (driver minuscules genre cutemouse pour la souris, et activation du CD ou de l'EMS uniquement si nécessaire).
On a monté ça il y a 4 ans, il nous a fallu une grosse journée à 2... c'est quand même plus simple maintenant.

----------


## Dandu

> *Dock GPU* pourquoi ce truc est un vrai serpent de mer ?
> Une idée de ce que peut donner un Razer Core à 600€  et s'il est réellement dispo à l'achat seul ?
> Une connectique en Thunderbolt 3 ?
> 
> *Dock GPU - DIY* largement inspiré par le projet CPC Box, j'essaie de concevoir une "BearBox 2.0", un PC de jeu puissant contenu dans le volume d'une console "Next Gen".
> A l'heure actuelle avec des boitiers du commerce, il est tout à fait possible d'avoir un petit PC avec un processeur haut de gamme sur une carte miniITX.
> 
> Les boitiers du commerce restent assez volumineux et il y a 2 problèmes à gérer, le refroidissement du processeur et la carte graphique en dimensions et refroidissement.
> Jusqu'à présent,dans cet esprit, j'ai monté 2 configs, l'une à base de i5-4590/GTX 670 dans un boitier SilverStone Milo ML07 (35cmx38cmx10,5cm) et l'autre à base de G3258/GTX 750Ti LP dans un boitier SilverStone Milo ML03 (44cmx35cmx10,5cm)*.
> ...


C'est serpent de mer pour deux raisons principales : 

-le prix qui bloque directement les gens.
-le CPU qui limite clairement, surtout quand l'idée c'est d'utiliser un ultraportable.

Après, y a les contraintes basiques : pour un gros GPU, faut une grosse alimentation, donc un boîtier imposant/bruyant (le problème d'AlienWare par exemple). Avec un "petit" GPU, on peut éventuellement utiliser une alim externe de 120 W, mais ça reste un peu léger pour un gros gain de perfs.

Le côté logiciel a souvent été un problème, mais ça commence à se régler avec les générations actuelles, l'UEFI qui simplifie l'allocation mémoire (en BIOS, c'est horrible) et les GPU qui peuvent passer en mode "Optimus" en gardant le GPU intégré comme base. Sur les vieux portables avec un GPU dédié d'origine ou un vieux Intel, c'est une plaie de libérer une zone mémoire assez grande pour initialiser le GPU.

La bande passante, en Thunderbolt 2 ou 3 (attention, le 3 ne permet pas 40 Gb/s, seulement 32 Gb/s en PCIe), ça limite pas trop sur les définitions classiques (1080p, éventuellement 1440p) mais c'est gênant au-delà. Ca pose essentiellement des soucis dans un cas précis : quand on veut renvoyer l'image vers un écran interne (sur un PC portable), parce qu'on sature le bus avec le retour de l'image et du coup, on limite les FPS à cause de ça + on réduit la bande passante pour les données classiques.


Mais très clairement, quand je présente le eGPU, c'est "WOW, c'est génial comme idée" puis je donne le prix. D'abord, ça tique sur le prix du boîtier, puis ça rigole quand j'explique que c'est évidemment *sans* le GPU.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> des projets pour utiliser un Rpi : expliquer comment en faire un proxy bloqueur de pub (avec pi-hole par exemple), un vpn, media-server, console retrogaming (Recalbox, etc)...


Ce serait un chouette sujet pour un hors-série !

----------


## Old_Bear

Idée de rubrique style "_cétait mieux avant_" : recenser les sorties de produits non-RGB  :B):

----------


## gros_bidule

Idée d'article : comment se passer de Gmail -> les fournisseurs alternatifs payants et respectueux de notre vie privée, quels fournisseurs ont de bons antispam (c'est à mon avis le GROS problème quand tu vas chez Gandi ou 1&1 par exemple, leur antispam est... bah y'a pas d'antispam en fait), et comment migrer sa boite Gmail.
Je n'irai pas jusqu'à parler de GPG, NextINpact ayant déjà posté une excellente série d'articles.

----------


## SuperLowl

Ah oui oui oui !! Je suis beaucoup d'accord avec le Monsieur du dessus.
J'essaye en ce moment de remplacer mes outils du quotidien par des alternatives plus respectueuses. J'ai changé mon navigateur et mon moteur de recherche mais ne me suis pas encore penché sur la question du fournisseur mail. Ce qu'il serait intéressant, c'est de prendre en compte une compatibilité aisée sur smartphone (oui, c'est con parce que ça reste Android mais bon...).

Bref. Un petit dossier sur comment mieux se protéger. Parce que vous avez déjà parlé de ceux qui nous observent, mais je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir vu beaucoup de contre-propositions (faudrait que je relise le dossier pour confirmer).

----------


## Mastaba

protonmail?

----------


## SuperLowl

Ah intéressant oui !
Mais quand je vois "Labels and Custom Filters and Folders" dans la partie payante et non la partie gratuite, ça me refroidit. Si je comprends bien, impossible de classer mes mails dans des dossiers si je ne paye pas les 4€ par mois ?

Hmm... Je n'étais pas préparé à payer pour une boite mail. A voir, la somme est largement raisonnable mais bon...

----------


## gros_bidule

> Ah intéressant oui !
> Mais quand je vois "Labels and Custom Filters and Folders" dans la partie payante et non la partie gratuite, ça me refroidit. Si je comprends bien, impossible de classer mes mails dans des dossiers si je ne paye pas les 4€ par mois ?
> 
> Hmm... Je n'étais pas préparé à payer pour une boite mail. A voir, la somme est largement raisonnable mais bon...


Payer est une obligation et une affaire de bon sens si tu ne veux pas que tes données soient le produit  ::): 

Protonmail => vous sauriez s'il a un vrai antispam ? Car un spam, même chiffré, ben ça reste du spam. Et ça te fait revenir chez Gmail.

----------


## SuperLowl

> Payer est une obligation et une affaire de bon sens si tu ne veux pas que tes données soient le produit


Ah oui, le fameux "si c'est gratuit, alors c'est toi le produit"... Dont on a démontré à plusieurs reprises qu'il était faux.
Alors certes, ce sera plus simple de trouver une solution si on est prêts à payer. Mais si il faut absolument payer pour se passer des outils des GAFA, alors on n'est pas prêts d'en sortir.

Il me semble qu'un truc français (ou pas d'ailleurs) avait lancé plusieurs applications pour remplacer les outils Google. Je crois avoir vu passer ça à plusieurs reprises sur NextImpact. Peut-être que je devrais creuser dans ce sens, même si dans mon souvenir c'était surtout des outils plutôt orientés développeurs.

Mais bref. Le dossier me semble toujours intéressant, même si la conclusion en serait qu'il faut se tourner vers du payant.

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Tu as effectivement Framasoft qui fournis pas mal de services libres.

----------


## TiNitro

> Ah oui, le fameux "si c'est gratuit, alors c'est toi le produit"... Dont on a démontré à plusieurs reprises qu'il était faux.


Je suis toujours suspicieux dans ces cas.

Autant un soft open source gratuit, j'y crois, j'en connais, et j'en ai fait. J'ai développé un truc, je le trouve sympa, je le partage avec la communauté. Soit.

Autant un service, avec des coûts induits (si faibles soient-ils, l'hébergement au minimum), il faut quand même que quelqu'un paie... Et tant que je n'ai pas compris le modèle économique je me méfie.

----------


## SuperLowl

Tu peux être suspicieux. Mais ça n'en fait pas une vérité générale.
Alors certes, il ne faut pas foncer dans le gratuit sans se renseigner un minimum. Mais il ne faut pas ignorer le gratuit pour la simple raison que c'est gratuit.

Le modèle économique, il est simple : soit c'est via des ajouts payants (type CCleaner), soit c'est juste pour permettre la visibilité d'une entreprise pour qu'elle parvienne à vendre ses autres produits.

Mais si on en revient au cas de ProtonMail, ce qui me gêne c'est que je ne retrouve pas des éléments qui me sont utiles sans avoir à payer. Notamment le classement des mails par dossiers (si j'ai bien compris). Clairement, je ne crois pas que ça amène des coûts de fonctionnement supplémentaires à la structure mais je peux me tromper. Par contre, je comprends que l'espace de stockage supplémentaire, la gestion de plusieurs adresses et d'autres éléments soient payants car oui, ils amènent directement des coûts supplémentaires au fonctionnement du service. C'était le sens de ma remarque initiale.

----------


## TiNitro

oui oui, je te rejoins après avoir fait les mêmes recherches. Ma remarque suspicieuse était plus générale, pour répondre à "si c'est gratuit c'est toi le produit", ça peut être faux, c'est souvent vrai  :;):

----------


## Euklif

> Bref. Un petit dossier sur comment mieux se protéger. Parce que vous avez déjà parlé de ceux qui nous observent, mais je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir vu beaucoup de contre-propositions (faudrait que je relise le dossier pour confirmer).


Le but était surtout d'avertir.
Mais il est vrai qu'un petit dossier sur les alternatives soft de nos incontournables, tout en restant orienté jeux (on versera une larme sur Tux comme ça), pourrait être intéressante.

----------


## gros_bidule

Un truc qui serait chouette dans les configs de canards : un mini-PC de jeux (genre avec une RX460, largement suffisant pour du 1080p).
Pour ceux qui veulent un PC de jeu compact sans payer le prix délirant d'un laptop. Il y aurait moyen de s'en sortir pour ~700€ sans OS.

Ca me semble plus pertinent que proposer une config à 2000€ qu'aucun canard n'a les moyens d'acheter.

----------


## Orhin

> Ca me semble plus pertinent que proposer une config à 2000€ qu'aucun canard étudiant n'a les moyens d'acheter.


Fix'd.
Vu la sur-représentation des ingés ici, c'est pas forcément un budget hors de portée.  ::P: 

Mais oui, ce serait pas mal (même si y'a déjà pas mal d'infos à propos de ce genre de config sur le forum).

----------


## gros_bidule

Mouuuuuais, ce sont surtout ceux qui jacassent le plus fort  ::P: 

Pour revenir au sujet, je pense que ça permettrait de diversifier un peu les configs, car là on a 6 (ou 5, ché plus) configs : bas/milieu/haut de gamme, et sur l'autre page on a à peu près la même chose. Bon, la deuxième bas de gamme a je ne sais plus quelle particularité, mais la deuxième haut de gamme c'est juste une config fantaisiste à base de "je prends tous les composants les plus chers chez materiel.net et on package ça". Je trouve ça dommage, une config d'assistant parlementaire suffit, place à la classe moyenne.

----------


## Old_Bear

Je suis bien d'accord que la présentation de la page des configs a perdu en clarté avec la mise en page actuelle, elle est quasi incompréhensible en fait.

La config dont parle mon VDD, "_..., la deuxième bas de gamme a je ne sais plus quelle particularité_" au doux nom de *Level One VIII* ne peut être captée que si on fait très attention et c'est justement une config qui va permettre de jouer avec un budget limité, c'est dommage qu'elle ne soit pas plus visible.

----------


## Old_Bear

Les chaines de TV sont distribuées par la TNT par voie hertzienne mais avec les box(s) l'accès sur un PC est forcément plus simple.
Comme en ce moment, il y a un fight entre TF1 et certains FAI, j'aimerais qu'il soit possible d'avoir une info sur les possibilités actuelles de capter la TV sur son PC les clés TNT, les cartes Tv ...

----------


## Dandu

Y a pas trop de choses à dire.

En gros, n'importe quel tuner à pas cher captera la TNT HD (même vieux, techniquement la TNT a pas évolué sur la façon d'envoyer les données).

Faut juste vérifier si on a un logiciel pas trop vieux, pour le décodage du H.264 et du Dolby Digital Plus des chaînes française, et utiliser un PC pas trop vieux (en gros, un bon Core 2 Duo).

Dans la grosse majorité des cas, un simple tuner USB suffit. Les cartes PCIe et les trucs évolués, c'est surtout pour le satellite (DVB-S2) ou le câble, et éventuellement la possibilité de mettre une carte PCMCIA pour les chaînes payantes.

----------


## Mastaba

Avec l'attaque de wannacry dernièrement pourquoi pas un dossier sur les ransomware?
Comment ca marche? Comment il se propage sur le réseau local? Les moyens de se protéger (cryptoprevent ou ransomfree, ca vaut quoi? Test des réactions des antivirus du marché). D'où ils viennent et comment on peut espérer lutter contre les créateurs de malwares?

----------


## Oor-tael

Juste un petit mot pour dire que la double page d'ackboo dans le dernier HS sur les Mac justifie à elle seul l'achat du numéro :
J'ai acheté le numéro en kiosque, j'ai lu la double page de Dandu "pour" les Mac, j'ai souri, j'ai lu la suivante d'ackboo "contre", j'ai pleuré de rire, puis j'ai balayé le reste du numéro absolument sans intérêt pour moi, et je l'ai rangé dans ma bibliothèque pour qu'il y prenne la poussière.
C'était l'article le plus cher de ma vie, mais franchement je ne le regrette pas ! 
Il avait déjà _teasé_ sa participation via un tweet magnifique, et franchement le résultat est à la hauteur. Du lourd.

----------


## ced86

_c'est posté dans la bonne section ^^_

----------


## Sylla

Pourquoi pas ça: https://www.bellyarmor.fr/calecon-an..._r_40_i_8.html

----------


## gros_bidule

Et ils citent une étude très intéressante : http://www.asef-asso.fr/mon-telephon...ogies-sans-fil
C'est titré "Nothing found", donc tout va bien en fait ?

----------


## Anonyme866

Plusieurs idées de sujets :

L'écran : comment le régler ? Luminosité, contrastes, couleurs, etc, etc... Pas mal de paramètres ne sont pas forcément parlants pour le néophyte. Y a t-il des réglages plus appropriés à certains types d'usage ? Jeu vidéo, vidéo, bureautique. Idem quant à durée d'exposition : y a t-il des réglages appropriés aux longues séances devant l'écran ? Des précautions complémentaires, de bonnes habitudes à prendre, en complément ?

En causant de longues séances devant l'ordi, quid des chaises ? Notamment vis à vis du dos, de la fatigue. Des chaises de bureau, de gamer, sont elles nécessaires ? Quels sont les critères pour bien choisir, les pièges à éviter, le bullshit à ignorer voire à fuir ?

Et, mon serpent de mer, un dossier software sur les suites antivirus/firewall/coffrevirtuel. Les nouvelles éditions sortent durant l'été, c'est le moment.

Toujours en software, de bons conseils pour les logiciels de musique et vidéo ? Les codecs à prendre ? Si une platine DVD/BR est à privilégier à une console, donc probablement à un PC, que choisir quand même si pour une raison ou une autre, l'on désire quand même tout faire à partir de notre PC ? Le multimédias.

----------


## Mastaba

Par rapport aux dangers de la lumière bleue, un élargissement aux dangers des lasers de spectacles, intérieurs et extérieurs?
Pas forcément bleus, mais je me demande quelles sont les normes, si elles sont respectées et si il n'y a pas des risques à se prendre un laser dans l’œil.

De même que les dangers auditifs liés à des concerts, spectacles, cinémas qui poussent le volume toujours plus fort; est-ce qu'il y a un risque? Des normes? De réels dangers? Parce que autant on reste maître du volume de son baladeur autant on se retrouve victime passive de ce genre d'agressions auditives et visuelles contre lesquelles on peut pas faire grand chose hormis fuir.

Un test des différentes protections disponibles serait intéressant aussi.

----------


## gros_bidule

> Des chaises de bureau, de gamer, sont elles nécessaires ? Quels sont les critères pour bien choisir, les pièges à éviter, le bullshit à ignorer voire à fuir ?


Tiens, c'est pas con ça  ::): 
Est-ce qu'un siège _gaming_ au design de cockpit de F1 (sérieux, il ne manque que la ceinture...) vaut son smic, ou une Markus d'Ikea suffit-elle ?
Pour ma part un siège pas trop pourri (Markus donc), et un minimum de discipline pour me tenir droit, et ça fait des miracles.
Il faudrait aussi rappeler comment ne pas se bousiller les poignets. Parce qu'un repose-poignet en poil de bébé ours polaire c'est bien, mais ça ne suffit pas, il faut un support adapté et encore une fois se tenir correctement. C'est compliqué tout ça.

----------


## Anonyme866

Sur le catalogue *Office Depot*, la section dédiée aux fauteuils classe ceux ci selon divers critères dont la durée d'assise. D'ailleurs, ce genre de source, fournitures professionnelles, peut aussi être une alternative à Ikea et les boutiques estampillées gamer. C'est plutôt par là que je compte me fournir. Cela dit, je suis curieux d'avoir des retours sur *un siège gamer de chez Arozzi*. Il semble "populaire", je l'ai même reconnu dans un anime chinois ayant pour thème l'e-sport (King's Avatar).

D'ailleurs, tes propos sur les poses peuvent être repris pour un encart àfaire/ànepasfaire.

----------


## Robix66

> Par rapport aux dangers de la lumière bleue, un élargissement aux dangers des lasers de spectacles, intérieurs et extérieurs?
> Pas forcément bleus, mais je me demande quelles sont les normes, si elles sont respectées et si il n'y a pas des risques à se prendre un laser dans l’œil.


Il y a des normes, mais de ce que j'ai entendu, ils ont tendance à balancer la puissance en s'en foutant un peu. Après, normalement ils sont placés de façon à ne pas viser le public (un peu plus haut quand dirigés vers la foule).




> De même que les dangers auditifs liés à des concerts, spectacles, cinémas qui poussent le volume toujours plus fort; est-ce qu'il y a un risque? Des normes? De réels dangers? Parce que autant on reste maître du volume de son baladeur autant on se retrouve victime passive de ce genre d'agressions auditives et visuelles contre lesquelles on peut pas faire grand chose hormis fuir.


Là aussi, il y a une limitation à 105db (censé couper le son quand ça passe au dessus), on peut voir l'afficheur dans certains bars ou salles. Il y a des contrôles, mais bon, si un mec veut court-circuiter le truc, il aura toujours moyen de le faire.




> Un test des différentes protections disponibles serait intéressant aussi.


On commence à s'éloigner un peu de l'informatique là quand même, c'est pas non plus 60 millions de consommateurs.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mastaba

Pas viser le public, sauf quand ils balaient la foule au niveau du sol...
105dB ca me paraît déjà énorme...

----------


## Anonyme866

> On commence à s'éloigner un peu de l'informatique là quand même, c'est pas non plus 60 millions de consommateurs.


Comme le célèbre dossier à succès sur les ampoules ?

----------


## Robix66

> Pas viser le public, sauf quand ils balaient la foule au niveau du sol...
> 105dB ca me paraît déjà énorme...


Je pense pas qu'ils jouent trop aux cons avec ceux-là.




> Comme le célèbre dossier à succès sur les ampoules ?


Ben logiquement, t'as des ampoules (ou assimilé) chez toi, même si t'es un nerd avec un PC de jeu.
Par contre un light show ou un truc qui crache 105db...

----------


## Praetor

Pour les lasers il y a des classes et des normes bien définies. Le public n'a normalement accès qu'à la classe 1 qui est "eye safe". Vous pouvez voir l'étiquette sur un lecteur de CD/DVD/Blu-ray. Les autres classes peuvent endommager la rétine. Un catégorie 3 dans l'œil fera des dégâts, c'est garanti. Pas forcément rendre aveugle, mais point noir dans le champ de vision (la zone de la rétine cramée par le laser). Faut faire très gaffe avec ces engins.

----------


## Anonyme866

Les imprimantes 3D et les logiciels affiliés. Est ce encore soit inaccessible, soit gadget ? Ou est ce désormais abbordable et acceptable ? Des usages pour le lecteur de CPCH ? De bons urls ou bouquins à conseiller ?

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Pardon de le redemander, mais un "c'est déjà demain" sur le MediaGX serait une bonne idée : très peu de documentation sur ce SOC génial en français, svp.

----------


## gros_bidule

Éventuellement des conseils ou avis sur les quelques constructeurs de laptops ~custom à la Clevo, etc ? 
Est-ce que ça vaut le coup ou mieux vaut-il se résigner à chercher une référence chez un grand constructeur ? 
Vu que (par ex Clevo) limite le nombre de châssis dans le temps, on peut imaginer que ça favorise la fiabilité ?

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Une interview anonyme de "concepteur de PC de supermarché", de type "coulisses" : "Je sais que c'est pas bien, j'ai honte de proposer cela, mais c'est ce qu'on me demande, et j'ai des impératifs de prix très bas !"

----------


## Qiou87

> Bonjour. 
> Une interview anonyme de "concepteur de PC de supermarché", de type "coulisses" : "Je sais que c'est pas bien, j'ai honte de proposer cela, mais c'est ce qu'on me demande, et j'ai des impératifs de prix très bas !"


Ca va peut-être te surprendre mais l'étape #1 pour concevoir le produit le moins cher possible, c'est de ne pas trop le concevoir, déjà, et ensuite que la partie conception se trouve dans un pays abakou. Comme Renault qui développe ses Dacia en Roumanie. Du coup interviewer un ingénieur indien ou chinois, je sais pas trop ce que ça peut donner rien que pour l'organisation. C'est pas comme si Packard Bell & cie vont te filer les coordonnées du mec.

----------


## gros_bidule

Un dossier pour expliquer comment remplacer la box de son FAI par un véritable routeur ?
Je ne sais même pas si c'est techniquement possible, mais si ça l'est je signe de suite. Ne serait-ce pour ne plus payer la location d'une brique, vu que j'ai un véritable routeur connecté derrière. Y'a aussi l'aspect écologique. Et la sécurité (ex: la clef wpa par défaut d'une Bbox qui était fonction du SSID, c'était beau ; ou tiens, telnet qui est encore activé par défaut).
A l'époque des modems 56k c'était possible, à condition d'avoir notre identifiant et quelques infos techniques. Mais avec une box moderne et un câble coaxial, aucune idée. J'imagine que le matos doit être difficile à trouver, et quid des infos de config ? Les box sont devenues de véritables boites noires.

- - - Updated - - -

Autre idée : un comparatif ou retour d'expérience sur un "cloud personnel" à la NextCloud ou CozyCloud. Objectif : gérer vos fichiers, films, photos de famille, contacts (donc synchro avec smartphones), etc.
On en parle beaucoup, mais difficile de se faire une idée sans les essayer des heures, et il faut s'y connaître un minimum en informatique pour l'installer (sinon tu prends un hébergeur, mais ça devient un cloud personnel géré par un tiers, la belle affaire).

- - - Updated - - -

Idée : un dossier sur l'offre légale. Que ce soit pour la musique ou la vidéo.
L'offre s'est étoffée ces dernières années, ça devient même le bordel aujourd'hui tellement on s'y perd.
Il y a biensûr la richesse des catalogues, mais aussi des aspects techniques : qualité son/vidéo, formats audio/vidéo, clients desktop/mobile..., et peut-on y brancher un media-center ? Visionnage hors-ligne possible ou facilité ?

----------


## Old_Bear

La cryptomonnaie  commence à me courir ...
Comme visiblement, il parait difficile d'enrayer cette absurdité économique tout autant que l'escroquerie du trading haute fréquence , serait-il possible d'ouvrir un sujet récurent dans CanardPC Hardware -mon canard préféré- sur les matériels les plus détestés par les mineurs pour qu'on puisse avoir une chance de ne pas être contraints de jouer dans le cloud.

----------


## Dandu

> Un dossier pour expliquer comment remplacer la box de son FAI par un véritable routeur ?
> Je ne sais même pas si c'est techniquement possible, mais si ça l'est je signe de suite. Ne serait-ce pour ne plus payer la location d'une brique, vu que j'ai un véritable routeur connecté derrière. Y'a aussi l'aspect écologique. Et la sécurité (ex: la clef wpa par défaut d'une Bbox qui était fonction du SSID, c'était beau ; ou tiens, telnet qui est encore activé par défaut).
> A l'époque des modems 56k c'était possible, à condition d'avoir notre identifiant et quelques infos techniques. Mais avec une box moderne et un câble coaxial, aucune idée. J'imagine que le matos doit être difficile à trouver, et quid des infos de config ? Les box sont devenues de véritables boites noires.


Techniquement, c'est possible en ADSL, en VDSL et en fibre dans certains cas (en câble, je crois pas). Après, ça vise vraiment pas le grand public. Dans certains cas, ça peut éventuellement améliorer les perfs (genre fibre avec une vieille Box), mais dans 90 % des cas, on gagne rien sur les performances, juste (parfois) de la stabilité. Dans la majorité des cas, tu vas aussi perdre la TV et le téléphone (ou alors bidouiller pour brancher la Box quand même et donc la louer). 

Ensuite, tu dépends totalement de la façon de faire du FAI, et t'es pas à l'abri d'un changement brutal qui nique tes efforts (Orange en fibre...). Et dans certains cas, c'est (très) compliqué, genre Free en VDSL.

Enfin, c'est pas souvent intéressant d'un point de vue économique : t'as pas nécessairement le choix de pas louer la Box et le matériel (modem, routeur performant pour la fibre, etc.) coûte parfois assez cher. 

Pour le Wi-Fi, après, c'est pas comme si on pouvait changer le SSID/mot de passe, ou - tout simplement - acheter un point d'accès performant.

Plus largement, si tu veux gérer toi même tu peux passer une bonne partie des Box en mode bridge, mais ça bloque quand même certains technos.

----------


## golwin

J'apprécierais un article sur ce qu'on appelle maintenant pour tout ou rien "intelligence artificielle". C'est quoi exactement ? C'est quoi un réseau neuronal ? Quels sont les usages pratiques ?

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Je corrige, compte tenu du très vase sujet :



> J'apprécierais un livre sur ce qu'on appelle maintenant pour tout ou rien "intelligence artificielle". C'est quoi exactement ? C'est quoi un réseau neuronal ? Quels sont les usages pratiques ?


 :;):

----------


## Chaudard

Alors 2 petites idees pour CPC HW:

- D'une facon generale, ce serait bien de retrouver dans les benchmark quelques vieilleries qui ont ete best seller (et donc que les gens ont surement dans leur config) pour comparer, voir si ca vaut vraiment le coup de depenser des zillions pour upgrader, ou si en fait on gagnera pas TANT que ca, surtout mis en relation avec le prix de ce changement.

- Et une idee de dossier: comment booster son debit internet: Les reglages qui vont bien, les box 4G, les connections multiples (je sais plus comment ca s'appelle), etc...

ha et sinon un dernier truc...je me demande si dans votre choix de matos desormais, vous ne devriez pas segmenter differement. Je verrais bien une categorie: "silence" (la liste de shopping pour ceux qui n'aiment pas le bruit...ca passerait par le boitier evidemment, le ventirad, la CG, mais aussi le clavier, ou les casques -pour eviter de faire chier les gens autour avec sa musique), une "performance" (en gros une conf "normale", avec des composants sans particularité autres que ce pour quoi ils sont concus) et une "kéké" (les meilleurs trucs clignotant, lumineux, qui font piou-piou....oui je sais, c'est du blaspheme pour CPC HW, mais desfois l'ouverture d'esprit c'est bien aussi  :;): ), avec dans chacune de ces categories le choix low budget, le moyen et le high end.

----------


## gros_bidule

> Je verrais bien une categorie: "silence" (la liste de shopping pour ceux qui n'aiment pas le bruit...


+10.000  :;): 
Ainsi qu'une config "c'est petit ça prend pas beaucoup de place, comme ça madame/monsieur est contente".

Quitte à retirer une config de bourgeois que personne n'achètera.

----------


## ced86

> +10.000 
> "c'est petit ça prend pas beaucoup de place, comme ça madame/monsieur est contente"


Ca s'appelle un NUC (pas en i7......) et ça se loge même derrière l’écran !

----------


## gros_bidule

Non, je penses aux mini-PC de jeux. Des barbone-PC si tu veux, ou des équivalents du MSI Trident (en dehors de la LED - désactivable -, il est très bien de PC).
Parce qu'une tour de Gamer, même fauché, c'est bien quand tu es jeune ou célibataire (le mag l'oublie de temps à autre). Dès que tu grandis un peu tu veux généralement un truc sobre et discret.

Sur un NUC tu joues à PacMan ou TuxRacing  ::P:

----------


## Eradan

> Dès que tu grandis un peu tu veux généralement un truc sobre et discret.


Tu peux avoir une grande tour à la fois sobre et discrète, et ça n'a rien à voir avec l'âge.

----------


## Old_Bear

> Ça m'échappe ces confrères qui mettent un award à un SSD dont les perfs s'effondrent à 110 Mo/s au bout de 5 min à cause de la surchauffe.


Ce commentaire sur Twitter au sujet du test du PNY CS2030 240 Go me fait me souvenir d'une réponse faite par _Dandu_  sur ce même forum :




> 27/02/2017 13h04
> ....
> -Brancher un SSD M.2 PCIe sur une carte PCIe
> 
> Là, y a généralement qu'un type de carte (la rouge). Ca sert quand on n'a pas de connecteur M.2 et qu'on veut un SSD rapide. Les débits dépendent évidemment du SSD et de la carte mère, typiquement on va avoir un résultat meilleur sur un connecteur PCIe 16x parce qu'il est relié au CPU directement dans beaucoup de cas. Sur un connecteur 4x de carte mère, il est parfois relié au chipset, et donc la liaison entre le chipset et le CPU limite. Faut aussi se méfier du second 16x quand il y en a un : il est parfois relié au chipset. Dans l'idéal, faut du PCIe 2.0 4x au moins pour de bons débits. Et la saturation du lien interne entre le chipset et le CPU est pas une blague : c'est souvent que 2 Go/s à partager entre le SATA, l'USB, etc. Donc un benchs basique peut donner des résultats impressionnant, mais un cas pratique aller beaucouo moins vite (une copie d'un SSD PCIe vers un SSD USB 3.0).
> 
> Globalement, ce genre de carte sert surtout sur les vieilles machines, quand on a un connecteur sur la carte mère, c'est plus simple. Après, ça peut se justifier pour mieux refroidir un SSD utilisé intensivement (ça chauffe pas mal).
> 
> Et pour le NVMe, faut pas rêver : ça demande un UEFI adapté pour démarrer, et un système adapté (pas un vieux Windows, ou alors avec un pilote, mais c'est casse-pieds à gérer). Dans 99 % des cas, une carte mère qui va gérer le boot en NVMe, elle a déjà un connecteur M.2.


Vendre, distribuer ... puis faire la promo des produits inutilisables est nul , c'est sûr.

Par contre une fois que tu es comme un con avec ton SSD  qui chauffe, ce serait bien que tu puisses trouver sur ton CanardPCHardware préféré un test avec des contrôleurs PCIe qui commencent à apparaitre pour savoir si c'est jouable, genre :
- Asus HYPER M.2 X4 MINI CARD
- SilverStone ECM21

----------


## Dandu

Les deux trucs que tu mets en lien, c'est des adaptateurs passifs.

Ca change pas grand chose à la chauffe du coup, le seul avantage étant éventuellement de mettre le SSD loin de la carte graphique, ou au moins en dessous (physiquement), vu que l'air chaud monte.

Mais en vrai, y a pas trop de solutions, à part attendre qu'on fasse des contrôleurs gravés assez finement pour pas trop chauffer (ou qu'on décide de mettre des ventilateurs dessus)

----------


## Old_Bear

Oui, j'ai bien compris, mais est-ce que ça ne vaudrait pas le coup d'être didactique et informatif sur le sujet?

Pour ma part, sur mon PC de jeu, j'ai constaté que le Crucial MX 300 M.2 500Go montait plus rapidement en température que le 250 Go.
Comme je joue à Arma3, je sais que j'ai une charge disque importante à cause du chargement des textures.
Mais ça veut dire que le phénomène d'échauffement concerne tout les SSD en M.2 et pas seulement les SSD de compète.
Comme indiqué, j'ai l'impression que les "petits" M.2 chauffaient moins, mais je n'ai pas de moyen technique externe pour vérifier la chose, les sondes donnant parfois des résultats surprenants (des t° négatives par exemple ...)
Je gère la situation en plaçant une ventilation spécifique pour la zone entre le dos de la carte graphique (GTX 1060 6go Gainward qui ne chauffe pas beaucoup) et le socket du i7-7700K (qui me semble beaucoup chauffer malgré le Noctua NH-U12P).

Je pense essayer un de ces adaptateurs pour voir si ça fait une différence.

Edit (un peu plus tard): Sur un adaptateur "discret" il est plus facile d'envisager de placer un joli radiateur, par exemple :
- Alphacool HDX
- EK-M.2 NVMe Heatsink

----------


## Dandu

Sur un MX300 (et plus généralement les SATA), je pense pas que ça joue vraiment sur les perfs.

Le problème, il est pas lié spécifiquement au SSD PCIe rapides, il est juste visible sur ceux là. Un SSD, basiquement, c'est un contrôleur qui contient des cores ARM (un, deux, trois, etc.) qui chauffent en fonction de la charge. Gérer les ~500 Mo/s d'un SSD SATA, c'est pas trop violent. Gérer trois ou quatre fois plus, tout de suite, c'est plus lourd. Sur les M.2, c'est plus visible que sur les modèles 2,5 pouces parce que les SSD sont souvent proches du CPU/dans un truc réduit. 

La prochaine version du NVMe propose un truc pour gérer le souci, avec une gestion du côté de l'OS. En gros, ils veulent que l'OS limite partiellement les débits pour garder des perfs constantes quand ça chauffe. Au lieu d'avoir (je prends au pif) 1000 Mo/s en écriture 1 minutes puis 200 Mo/s parce que ça chauffe trop, ils veulent que le système s'arrange pour avoir 500 Mo/s constant quand ça chauffe.

----------


## Old_Bear

Après avoir longtemps hésité à adopter le SSD ... un peu à cause des retours OCZ, j'ai fini par craquer à cause d'Arma*.
Comme indiqué plus haut, je joue à Arma3 et ce jeu, par construction charge les textures quasi en continu d'où une charge HD importante.
Donc un disque à accès rapide paraissait une solution,  j'ai donc fini par acheter un Intel 80Go et je n'ai pas été déçu.

Tout naturellement, parce que j'ai des préoccupation de "cable management", j'ai trouvé l'option M.2 intéressante parce que propre et discrète.
J'ai donc opté pour un montage de SSD M.2 256Go (en SATA) sans constater d'échauffement aussi bien sur la table de bench que dans des boitiers Silverstone "Slim HTPC/Desktop".
J'ai été alerté, comme d'autres, par les soucis du Samsung 950 Pro M.2, mais j'ai pensé que je n'étais pas spécialement concerné.
C'est un peu par hasard, en faisant un contrôle avec CristalDiskInfo que je me suis aperçu que le Crucial MX 300 M.2 500Go chauffait.

Ma préoccupation sur le sujet est personnelle et pratique, parce qu’en définitive je suis concerné.
Ma préoccupation est également "communautaire" au sens où j'essaie de donner des conseils à des joueurs qui cherchent à mieux jouer à Arma3.
Mon intérêt est enfin plus global, d'une part technique, pour mieux comprendre ce qui est en jeu d'autre part collectif en tant que consommateur.

----------


## Old_Bear

Dans un genre sensiblement différent, je propose un test comparatif des méthodes de nettoyage de claviers et souris dont on sait qu'ils sont plus crades que les toilettes de Riddick.
Avec pour et contre le nettoyage , maladies vs allergies mais aussi un best of des méthodes à l'ancienne type coton-tige ou néo-libérale genre karcher.

----------


## jaragorn_99

Juste une question pour Doc.
Tes prix pour le matos, tu les choppes ou pour les config canard?
Nan parce que une geforce gtx 1060 6go à 230 euros, j'ai beau ecumé les sites (notamment materiel.net, votre partenaire, la moins cher, c'est 280 deja), je trouve nul part.

----------


## Old_Bear

Je pense qu'il y a embrouille avec l'affichage du prix des éléments séparés de la config  Ducky XXXIII avec une GTX 1060 6 Go à 235 €.

La MSI GeForce GTX 1060 Gaming X - 6 Go de la config est à 379,99€ TTC.

Le prix de 235 € est par contre plus proche du choix de la rédaction ... GTX 1060 3 Go.

----------


## jaragorn_99

> Je pense qu'il y a embrouille avec l'affichage du prix des éléments séparés de la config  Ducky XXXIII avec une GTX 1060 6 Go à 235 €.
> 
> La MSI GeForce GTX 1060 Gaming X - 6 Go de la config est à 379,99€ TTC.
> 
> Le prix de 235 € est par contre plus proche du choix de la rédaction ... GTX 1060 3 Go.


Oui, sauf que dans la Ducky XXXIII, je prend le dernier numero comme reference mais c'est comme ça dans les précédents, il est bien fait référence au modèle 6go et non au modèle 3go. Juste pour savoir si c'est une coquille, ou si un truc m'echappe.

----------


## Old_Bear

C'est une erreur, ça arrive même aux meilleurs !    ::|:

----------


## jaragorn_99

> C'est une erreur, ça arrive même aux meilleurs !


Sur plusieurs mois? Car en fait, ça fait un moment que je vois ça et que je me pose la question. Là, le fait est que ma CG est morte, que j'ai du ressortir d'un  tiroir une vieille vapor x et que je dois donc investir un peu (je vise les 250 euros de budget), je vise les rx580 mais bon, vu les dispos..... je pensais me rabatre sur une bonne vieille 1060, d'ou mon (intense) questionnement.

----------


## Altyki

C'est surtout que le prix des cartes graphiques à explosé de manière délirante depuis plusieurs mois.
La cause ? Minage de cryptomonnaie de merde.

Ce n'est ni le bon moment pour acheter une sa carte graphique, ni de la RAM.
Vivement une flambée sur les SSDs et se sera parfait...  ::(:

----------


## Dandu

Le prix a peut-être pas été mis à jour (désolé) et surtout, ça a explosé. Y a quand même parfois au moins quelques semaines entre la création de la config' et la sortie du mag', aussi (et potentiellement bien plus entre la rédaction et le moment ou vous lisez).

----------


## jaragorn_99

> Le prix a peut-être pas été mis à jour (désolé) et surtout, ça a explosé. Y a quand même parfois au moins quelques semaines entre la création de la config' et la sortie du mag', aussi (et potentiellement bien plus entre la rédaction et le moment ou vous lisez).


Pas de soucis, je me demandais si fallait que j'insiste dans ma recherche dans ce prix là, du coup non  :;):

----------


## dutilleul

Dans la liste des idées d'article jamais retenues car proposées par un belge : Un petit dossier sur les panneaux solaires nomades, pour avoir du courant pour recharger ses appareils au milieu du désert. Il commence à y avoir plein de kit panneau solaire + convertisseur + batterie. Ce serait bien de comprendre un peu ce qui existe, comment ça marche, de la capacité à laquelle on peut s'attendre, et ce qu'il faut prendre comme kit en fonction de l'usage qu'on veut en faire. De la simple recharge d'appareil en 12v, à une utilisation plus poussée, style utilisation d'un appareil 220v (frigo, ventilateur, CPAP,...).

En vous remerciant....

----------


## Dandu

Je vais vous annoncer un truc vraiment ouf : 100 % des articles publiés dans le Canard PC Hardware sont proposés par des Belges. Vraiment.

----------


## Old_Bear

Proposés par des Belges ou rédigés par des Belges ?
Parce que franchement ça sent la Gueuze ...

----------


## Dandu

Les deux, en fait (logiquement)

----------


## dutilleul

Un belge qui vit en France. Un renégat quoi. 
 ::ninja::

----------


## RedGuff

"De tous les peuples de la Gaule, les Belges sont les plus braves." Jules César.

----------


## George Sable

Faudrait voir à pas confondre Belgique et Gallia belgica.

----------


## Eradan

Et à ne pas confondre tribus celtes et tribus germaniques.

----------


## Niko844

Un dossier + comparatif sur les alternatives aux câbles RJ45 pour se connecter à internet (dongles, cles wifi....) serait super cool, il y a peu de chose vraiment détaillées et accessibles et de nombreux canards apprécieraient  :;):

----------


## gros_bidule

Un topo sur les meilleurs stations d’accueil (grand public hein, pas les trucs pro à 1000€), docks et autres hubs pour portables, afin d'ajouter des ports usb, ethernet, vga, etc; mais aussi les rehausseurs et bases munies de ventilateur(s) ?
Bref, les trucs à greffer à un portable pour en faire une sorte d'ordi fixe lorsqu'il est posé sur un bureau.

----------


## ToFzeGaMeR

Un dossier pour "se passer de Google" si tant est que cela soit possible ?

On en parle dans ce sujet http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...n-CPC-Hardware

Je crois que ça intéresse quelques personnes.

----------


## gros_bidule

+10.000 pour le canard au-dessus.
Framasoft fait un travail formidable sur le sujet, mais rien ne remplacera un magazine avec un vrai guide, et accessible.

----------


## Mastaba

Et puis un guide hygiénique pour éviter de se retrouver fiché et enregistré partout, des malwares dans les installeurs a geforce expérience (tous coché d'office), les inscriptions aux différents réseaux sociaux, sites et autres qui vont possiblement croiser leurs informations pour construire des profils détaillés.

Pas vraiment (enfin pas seulement) une liste de services à fuir comme la peste mais plutôt des moyens de contournement, comment utiliser les outils et services modernes en conservant le plus possible son anonymat et sa vie privée en cloisonnant les comptes pour éviter le croisement d'informations.

----------


## SCoPmod

> Et puis un guide hygiénique pour éviter de se retrouver fiché et enregistré partout, des malwares dans les installeurs a geforce expérience (tous coché d'office), les inscriptions aux différents réseaux sociaux, sites et autres qui vont possiblement croiser leurs informations pour construire des profils détaillés.


Les malwares installés par les fabricants pour espionner l'usage des composants de PC, y'avait un très bon dossier qui en parlait sur le blog de CPC Hardware ( https://www.cpchardware.com/site-de-canard-pc-hardware/ , faut chercher là-dedans), en gros ça transmet des infos mais rien de vraiment sensible, ça se limite à quel processeur tu utilises, quel est ton OS, quelle est ta carte mère, combien de fois ta carte vidéo est utilisée à bloc, etc. -bref c'est limite juste des données techniques identiques à ce que recueille le garagiste qui fait la révision d'une voiture via le système électronique embarqué, rien de particulièrement utile pour établir un profil  :;): 





> Pas vraiment (enfin pas seulement) une liste de services à fuir comme la peste mais plutôt des moyens de contournement, comment utiliser les outils et services modernes en conservant le plus possible son anonymat et sa vie privée en cloisonnant les comptes pour éviter le croisement d'informations.


Tu as donné la réponse en posant la question: cloisonner, tout bêtement, c'est suffisant  ::): 

Et, aussi, usage d'un VPN payant quand/si tu vas sur des sites _dont tu as le sentiment que la simple fréquentation pourrait être mal vue_ par les zautorités -le VPN gratuit, s'il est gratuit, c'est qu'il y a de grandes chances qu'il se finance quand même en vendant des infos sur ta navigation... sauf si c'est un truc d'une société/association qui s'est lancée dans la création d'un VPN gratuit par attachement éthique à l'anonymat.

Tu peux pousser loin ton protocole de sécurité, jusqu'à aller jusqu'à créer des faux comptes avec de fausses opinions politiques et de faux noms et de fausses photos et une fausse identité et une fausse adresse etc etc etc, mais est-ce _vraiment_ nécessaire ?

----------


## Mastaba

Oui.

----------


## mum1989

Un dossier sur les processeurs quantique serait bienvenu, car je n'y pipe rien, je sais juste que c'est sur 3bits.

----------


## DeadFish

Un papier sur les solutions d'accessibilité comme le Quadstick ou autres du point de vue hardware/software, avec essais intensifs par la rédac de CPC, évidemment. Voire carrément un gros dossier sur les périphériques « alternatifs. »

----------


## zfil

Et un papier sur ce truc: Les processeurs premium de gros bill (je croyais a une blague mais ca a l'air serieux ...) https://www.grosbill.com/html/landin...ll/landing.php

----------


## Adol

Hello, un papier sur la configuration des EFI de carte mère serait pas de refus, parce qu'on frôle le niveau de la NASA pour comprendre à quoi servent toutes les options...

----------


## Mastaba

Y avait pas eu un dossier sur les réglages de BIOS? Ca me dit quelque chose.

----------


## Chernyfox

Dans un hors-série "Monte ton PC" l'été dernier (ou il y a 2 ans...)

----------


## ced86

hello, a tous, j'ai acheté le dernier HS pour montrer son PC. Sur le plan technique, c'est claire et très lisible malgré certaines redites par rapport à 2016 mais la manière de monter un PC n'a pas changé  ::): . 

Par contre, je reste étonné de la montée en gamme et en prix : par ex, j'avais remarqué que la Canhard était passée de 1100€ (2011)  à 1400€ (2017)  certes avec l'ajout d'un sdd et une GF1070 au lieu 1060 ; et cette impression s'est bien confirmée avec les choix de la redac. 

un config gamer, c'est : 

dans l’idéal, un moniteur 27" à 400€
le GPU qui va forcement avec :  350€ dans l’idéal ! 
le clavier à 80€ (je joue depuis 6 ans avec un K120 à 20 boules)
les enceintes "un bon son pas trop cher" : 100€ ! Où sont les enceintes créatives T10 à 50€ ? 

Autant, je suis d'accord avec la rédac qui démonte les produits estampillés "gamer" avec les LED RGB, les lunettes ; là je trouve que les produits proposés sont franchement chers ! 
C'est à croire qu'avec une tour à moins de 1000€ et un moniteur à 400€,  on a pas un PC de gamer !

Surtout que les principaux jeux joués actuellement sont CS, Overwatch / PUBG et les MOBA ; pour ceux-là, la config _idéale_ est franchement overkill.
Évidemment, plus l'écran est grand, plus le bouzin doit être performant et donc cher pour cracher du pixel, mais jouant sur un 24", c'est déjà ultra confortable.

D'autre avis / un retour de la rédac ?

----------


## Dandu

C'est voulu, parce que oui, globalement, les configs gamers sont des configurations onéreuses et haut de gamme.

Dans le magazine "classique" on met des produits moins onéreux, mais ici, on a visé le milieu/haut de gamme.

----------


## Cowboy

> Surtout que les principaux jeux joués actuellement sont CS, Overwatch / PUBG et les MOBA ; pour ceux-là, la config _idéale_ est franchement overkill.
> Évidemment, plus l'écran est grand, plus le bouzin doit être performant et donc cher pour cracher du pixel, mais jouant sur un 24", c'est déjà ultra confortable.


Evite de prendre les jeux les plus populaire en multijoueur pour déterminer la meilleur config "gamer" ou tout simplement définir les meilleurs jeux, car c'est tout l'inverse.

Pour la CG, c'est triste, mais au vu des prix qui ne bougent pas et des performances qui évoluent peu, il n'y a pas trop le choix. C'est 350€ ou acheter une ancienne génération.
Le SSD pareil, pas le choix (temps de chargement de 2/3 mins dans Fallout4 sans).
Sinon, clavier à 20€ aussi depuis toujours, par contre casque à 150€. Les enceintes, c'est de la merde.
La ram augmente, pas grand chose descend, le reste stagne, je comprend le fait que les prix grimpent.

Pour l'écran, je préfère 3 écrans à 150€ qu'un seul à 400€. Je n'ai jamais vu de multi écran dans les config.

----------


## Mastaba

Le multi-écran c'est quand même une préférence bien spécifique, et si tu veux vraiment jouer en tri-écran faudra aussi prévoir une plus grosse cg.

----------


## Eradan

Le double écran, c'est très courant. En général, on recycle un écran plus ancien. Le triple est plus rare, mais bien pratique.

Par contre, il faut bien différencier le fait d'afficher un jeu sur plusieurs écrans, ce qui se fait rarement et demande effectivement un plus gros GPU, et le fait de jouer sur un écran en ayant autre chose sur le(s) autre(s), comme sur cet exemple:



Ce cas de figure ne demande pas plus de puissance, mais à ma connaissance nécessite plus de VRAM.

----------


## Mastaba

Du recyclage, oui, mais acheter un nouveau PC avec directement plusieurs écrans?

----------


## Eradan

Ça arrive, même si c'est rare. Sur les quatre dernières années, on a dû me demander 3-4 fois des infos sur des duos d'écrans 24" en mode budget, soit pour accompagner une nouvelle config, soit pour remplacer un écran vieillissant/mort/destiné au conjoint. Et une amie monteuse me relance régulièrement sur des écrans adaptés au travail vidéo, domaine que je ne maîtrise pas. Hors les modèles proposés dans les CPCHW passent directement de 130 à 400 puis à 700€, avec pour principaux critères la diagonale et la résolution (et éventuellement le support g-sync/freesync.)

C'est très pauvre.

----------


## tompalmer

> des écrans adaptés au travail vidéo, domaine que je ne maîtrise pas


Y'a rien à maitriser, c'est comme pour la photo : faut que calibré ce soit bon.

----------


## Eradan

Si tu le dis  ::P:

----------


## Dandu

> Ça arrive, même si c'est rare. Sur les quatre dernières années, on a dû me demander 3-4 fois des infos sur des duos d'écrans 24" en mode budget, soit pour accompagner une nouvelle config, soit pour remplacer un écran vieillissant/mort/destiné au conjoint. Et une amie monteuse me relance régulièrement sur des écrans adaptés au travail vidéo, domaine que je ne maîtrise pas. Hors les modèles proposés dans les CPCHW passent directement de 130 à 400 puis à 700€, avec pour *principaux critères la diagonale et la résolution (et éventuellement le support g-sync/freesync.)*
> 
> C'est très pauvre.


Parce que c'est les critères principaux avec la technologie de la dalle, en fait. Un écran pour du travail vidéo, ça demande essentiellement de la fidélité dans les couleurs et éventuellement une définition élevée (un peu plus grand que ce qu'on monte, c'est pratique pour voir la vidéo à 100 % avec des outils). Et franchement, la fidélité des couleurs, c'est assez simple : même si l'écran est plus ou moins fidèle, faut une sonde.

----------


## Zlika

Y’a déjà eu un petit dossier sur les onduleurs (differents types, utilité en dehors de la batterie de secours), les moyens de protéger son matériel et son réseau contre surtension ou microcoupure, l’isolation et la qualité des câbles et multiprises, les solutions de remplacement des adapteurs constructeurs trop coûteux ou obsolètes ? Bref tout ce qui concerne l’electricité derrière l’alimentation de l’ordi et des périphériques mais aussi console, TV, audio. Comment économiser, installer, sécuriser, les pièges et arnaques etc.

----------


## Narushima

Je crois me souvenir d'un dossier sur la consommation électrique et les onduleurs, oui. Par contre, dans quel numéro, ça...

----------


## Mastaba

> Je crois me souvenir d'un dossier sur la consommation électrique et les onduleurs, oui. Par contre, dans quel numéro, ça...


C'était le N°3 qui avait un petit comparatif entre un onduleur bas de gamme Trust et un APC line interactive.
Y a aussi eu un comparatif de prises parafoudres dans le N°8 qui expliquait les différents composants utilisés, le fonctionnement de l'assurance incluse dans ce type de protections, etc.

----------


## Cowboy

Ca serait bien d'ajouter un chargeur/câble USB (2.0 & TypeC) dans le guide d'achat.

----------


## Narushima

Un guide d'achat pour un câble ?

----------


## Cowboy

> Un guide d'achat pour un câble ?


Ouep, Cf. CPC hardware 32.

Faut pas croire, le premier chargeur qui passe ne suffit pas. J'ai besoin d'un chargeur USB pour une tablette, j'ai pris un belkin a 10V pour 2.1A, ca ne suffit pas pour utiliser la tablette et la charger en même temps.
Donc je cherche autre chose, quitte a acheter du neuf et de la qualité, autant prendre du typeC.
Un mauvais câble TypeC peut cramer n'importe quoi, a cause de la négociation qui ne se ferais pas.



Et un mauvais chargeur ne chargera pas suffisament la tablette si elle demande un voltage plus grand.

Autre détail concernant les câbles : http://goughlui.com/2014/10/01/usb-c...charging-slow/

----------


## ced86

> Dans le magazine "classique" on met des produits moins onéreux, mais ici, on a visé le milieu/haut de gamme.


Merci du retour, ça m’inquiétait un peu.

@Cowboy : c'est toujours le dilemme entre la masse de joueurs et le haut du panier (Ceux qui upgradent chaque année, achat de la dernière CG de l'année N avec revente de celle de l'année N-1)
tout le monde ne joue pas avec des config vieille de moins de 2-3ans.

Alors Oui, on est bien d'accord "la meilleure config gamer" ne sert pas à jouer aux joueur le plus populaire en multijoueur ;  par contre, mettre plus avant clairement une config gamer _jeux populaires_  (CS / PUBG....MOBA), n'aurait pas trop conne à mon gout. 

Ya qu'a regarder le nombre de gens qui viennent sur le fofo demander conseil pour une config "Gamer" pour jouer justement aux jeux populaires en 1080P....

----------


## Cowboy

> Ya qu'a regarder le nombre de gens qui viennent sur le fofo demander conseil pour une config "Gamer" pour jouer justement aux jeux populaires en 1080P....


Un type qui demande conseil pour remplacer une config qui a moins de 3 ans, histoire de jouer a un jeu populaire multi en 1080 ou 4K a plus besoin d'un nouveau cerveau que d'une nouvelle config.
Et le fait de demander conseil peut aussi faire partie du plaisir de la consommation.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Un type qui demande conseil pour remplacer une config qui a moins de 3 ans, histoire de jouer a un jeu populaire multi en 1080 ou 4K a plus besoin d'un nouveau cerveau que d'une nouvelle config.
> Et le fait de demander conseil peut aussi faire partie du plaisir de la consommation.


Ouais, enfin paye ton plaisir si c'est pour recevoir une réponse comme la tienne. Et même si je ne me sens pas spécialement concerné, j'arrive à concevoir que des gens ne s'intéressent pas intensément à la partie hardware d'un PC et demandent à des gens plus ferrés qu'eux une config clef en main.

----------


## Papypoule fr

Bonjour, 

A l'approche des fêtes de fin d'années beaucoup de gens peu normaux vont se pinter la courge et finir ronds comme des boules après le fameux coktail gin-téquila-suze-sirop pour la toux; tous et toutes finiront par tenter de se souhaiter une bonne année fiscale sur un fond musical que seuls les voisins aigris et âgés n'apprécieront pas. D'où ma proposition: Quel logiciel ou site choisir afin de brailler le dernier tube de Sandy Sanders? Virtual dj et autres? Dezzer, spotify Youtube? Besoin d'un ampli dédié ou privilégier des enceintes pré-amplifiées? Et enfin pour le décor, sommes nous plus festifs avec les vieux projos par56 de papa ou plutôt leds et laser?
Bravo pour le mag!

----------


## GrandFather

Hello,
on n'est pas encore au stade de la démocratisation totale, mais les imprimantes 3D se multiplient et deviennent presque abordables. Leur consacrer un dossier pourrait être intéressant, accompagné d'un petit guide technico-juridique du style "toi aussi construis ton amiibo et comparais en correctionnel pour contrefaçon".

----------


## Mastaba

Avec en bonus le plan du fusil d'assaut canardpc à assembler soi même, sous forme de listing à recopier.

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Et pourquoi pas un sujet pour le dépannage / remise en état des vieux PC trouvés chez mamie (ou a la déchetterie):
Souris : les patins sont usés (les remplacer ? par quoi ?) le plastique devient collant (il y a t il une solution miracle ?)
Clavier collant : ( si je me souviens bien) il faut faire "sauter" les touches et les mettre au lave vaisselle
Tour : redonner le produit miracle qui permet de blanchir les tours jaunit par le soleil
Carte mère : recouvert de poussière l'aspirateur: aspiration avec la petite brosse ?
Le ventilo de la carte graphique:  qui fait le bruit d'une Harley davidson : que valent les kits type "Arctic Accelero"
Les ventilo CPU.....

A mon avis il y a de quoi faire un bon dossier

----------


## Dandu

Rendre blanc, c'est déjà fait (dossier retrobright)

Les plastiques type caoutchouc qui collent : rien à faire, malheureusement. 

Les touches de clavier, oui, lave-vaisselle quand elle s'enlèvent facilement (pas nécessairement le cas).

Et pour les souris qui glissent plus : du téflon en bande adhésive à changer tous les 3 à 6 mois, moins de 15 $ pour plusieurs mètres.

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Et pour les souris qui glissent plus : du téflon en bande adhésive: il y a t il une marque et une référence de prédilection ? et ou l'acheter ? castorama ? paypal ? leboncoin ? priceminister ?

----------


## Wobak

> Et pour les souris qui glissent plus : du téflon en bande adhésive: il y a t il une marque et une référence de prédilection ? et ou l'acheter ? castorama ? paypal ? leboncoin ? priceminister ?


Tu peux acheter des jeux de patin tout fait.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Les touches de clavier, oui, lave-vaisselle quand elle s'enlèvent facilement (pas nécessairement le cas).


Sinon coton  + alcool à 70° ça marche aussi, mais c'est plus fatiguant (faut frotter un peu).

----------


## Narm

Je crois me souvenirs qu'il y a quelques numéros une étude avait été publiée concernant les performance des pilotes des GPU ; quelqu'un serait me dire dans quel numéro c'était ?

----------


## johnclaude

Un truc m'intrigue depuis un moment, il n'y a jamais eu de dossiers/comparatif/guide d'achat un peu poussé sur les pérphériques "spécifiques" genre matériel pour simulation auto ou aviation, avec des volants, pédaliers, palonniers, cockpits. C'est sans doute trop spécifique et le public doit être trop faible. (d'ailleurs il me semble que ce sont toujours les G29/920 qui sont recommandés, et c'est assez triste vu que la concurrence fait mieux pour le même prix, voire pareil pour moins cher)

----------


## Praetor

Déménageant assez souvent, je commence à sérieusement envisager l'acquisition d'une baie 19" pour mettre tout le bordel dedans (PC, NAS, Switch, Box, onduleur, etc.). Ca m'éviterait beaucoup de débranchages/rebranchages, de "mais où j'ai foutu ce putain de câble (surtout si la baie a un tiroir pour ranger tout ça) et le transport serait facilité: il n'y aurait qu'à rouler la baie (roulettes obligatoires bien sûr).

Le soucis c'est que je n'y connais rien et que comme il s'agit de matos pro ils ne sont pas forcément conçus pour s'intégrer dans un appart', je pense en particulier au bruit et un peu à l'esthétisme. J'ai trouvé des baies destinées aux salles de réunion, mais elles coûtent de petites fortunes. Le DIY est envisageable, mais à quoi faire attention? Comment obtenir une ventilation efficace sans que ça fasse un raffut du diable? Quels composants acheter?

Aussi quel boîtier 19" permettrait d'accueillir une configuration gamer? Avec une ventilation correcte et un bruit contenu?

Et existe-t-il des NAS 19" relativement silencieux? Dans un contexte pro avec un local dédié on s'en fout un peu, mais pour un particulier c'est une information utile.

Bref, un dossier "une baie 19" dans votre salon" serait très apprécié  ::P:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Salut,
Je suis abonné à Canard Hardware, et je lis avec grand intérêt vos tests sur les processeurs (et les autres aussi, hein…), surtout depuis l'arrivée des Ryzen. Je constate toutefois que les logiciels de photo et PAO (en particulier ceux d'Adobe) ne figurent pas dans les _benchmarks_. Seul Premiere (logiciel de vidéo) y figure. Or, il se trouve qu'on est pas mal de Canards à pratiquer la photo (aussi bien en amateurs que professionnels) et que je pense que cela pourrait intéresser du monde de savoir dans quelle mesure les processeurs sont exploités par ces logiciels (Lightroom et Photoshop en tête, mais pas que…). Il se dit souvent qu'Adobe ne fait pas d'efforts pour optimiser le multi-cœurs sur ses logiciels, mais qu'en est-il vraiment ?  ::rolleyes::  Les concurrents, comme le jeune Affinity, font-ils mieux, ou pas ?

Merci de m'avoir lu. Si cela peut vous motiver pour un dossier, j'en serais ravi.  ::lol::

----------


## ylyad

> Salut,
> Je suis abonné à Canard Hardware, et je lis avec grand intérêt vos tests sur les processeurs (et les autres aussi, hein…), surtout depuis l'arrivée des Ryzen. Je constate toutefois que les logiciels de photo et PAO (en particulier ceux d'Adobe) ne figurent pas dans les _benchmarks_. Seul Premiere (logiciel de vidéo) y figure. Or, il se trouve qu'on est pas mal de Canards à pratiquer la photo (aussi bien en amateurs que professionnels) et que je pense que cela pourrait intéresser du monde de savoir dans quelle mesure les processeurs sont exploités par ces logiciels (Lightroom et Photoshop en tête, mais pas que…). Il se dit souvent qu'Adobe ne fait pas d'efforts pour optimiser le multi-cœurs sur ses logiciels, mais qu'en est-il vraiment ?  Les concurrents, comme le jeune Affinity, font-ils mieux, ou pas ?
> 
> Merci de m'avoir lu. Si cela peut vous motiver pour un dossier, j'en serais ravi.


Oh oui, très bien ça  ::):

----------


## Mecreance

Bonne idée pour la photo!

----------


## Helix

+1 pour la proposition d'Ashley  ::):

----------


## Argha

> Bref, un dossier "une baie 19" dans votre salon" serait très apprécié


+1  :Manif:

----------


## gros_bidule

> +1 pour la proposition d'Ashley


Ché pas, on parle de produits pro (et qui coûtent $$$). Pas sûr que cela concerne une majorité de canards (laquelle ne braille pas est silencieuse)  :;): 
N'existe t-il pas déjà des blogs ou sites qui traitent le sujet ?

----------


## Mastaba

Les softs de dématricage/retouche photo c'est quand même la base pour de la photo même amateur (sauf à se contenter des JPEG boitier), et même le montage vidéo s'est pas mal démocratisé avec les youtubeurs.

Il y a parfois des articles dans des magasines photo comme Chasseur D'images mais ca reste au niveau des fonctions de ces logiciels et ils ne rentrent jamais vraiment dans la technique des CPU et ne font pas de comparatifs de performance.

D'ailleurs j'ai constaté que pour le monde de la photo, l'informatique est généralement considérée comme un mal nécessaire pour traiter et stocker ses photos mais reste un domaine très secondaire, presque méprisé à cause de sa "complexité". (par exemple le nombre de gens qui utilisent des macs...)

Le photographe sur internet va te parler des qualités de tel ou tel objectif, de leurs formules optiques et des capacités des AF des boitiers mais sera très souvent un débutant en ce qui concerne le matos informatique, parce qu'il s'en fout et veut juste que ca fonctionne. Pour lui le PC c'est juste le moment chiant ou il ne prends pas de photos.

Il me semble qu'il y a des benchmarks avec des applications (hors jeux) dans CPCHW? Hardware.fr et autres sites testent souvent les CPU sur autre chose que des jeux.
D'ailleurs c'est le point fort des Ryzen si je me souvient bien, d'être très performant dans ce type d'applications.

----------


## Helix

> Ché pas, on parle de produits pro (et qui coûtent $$$). Pas sûr que cela concerne une majorité de canards (laquelle ne braille pas est silencieuse) 
> N'existe t-il pas déjà des blogs ou sites qui traitent le sujet ?


Pour suivre pas mal de blog sur la photo (argentique ou numérique), je ne crois pas avoir vu passer ce genre de test. Par exemple, j'ignore s'il existe un logiciel photo qui exploite la carte graphique pour accélérer les calculs.

----------


## gros_bidule

Peut être dans un hors-série alors, car pour le canard moyen, non, être amateur de photographie ou d'infographie c'est déjà particulier (les termes que vous évoquez c'est déjà du chinois pour moi  :^_^: ).
Autant les numéros sur le montage de PC, watercooling, sauvegarde, tout ça, c'est justifié par le fait que CPCHW parle de matos PC. Un numéro sur l'imagerie, j'ai peur que ça n'intéresse que les quelques fanas du topic sur la retouche d'image.
En espérant me tromper, et être surpris biensûr  ::):

----------


## Helix

Je te rejoint quand même sur le fait que cela risque d'intéresser moins de monde qu'à l'habitude. S'il y a la place dans un hors-série, pourquoi pas du coup !

----------


## Wobak

> Ché pas, on parle de produits pro (et qui coûtent $$$). Pas sûr que cela concerne une majorité de canards (laquelle ne braille pas est silencieuse) 
> N'existe t-il pas déjà des blogs ou sites qui traitent le sujet ?


J'ai écrit le B.A-BA de la photo dans un CPC Hardware, donc je ne vois pas pourquoi un dossier sur les logiciels de traitement photo et leur capacité à utiliser nos PC serait inadapté en fait  ::):

----------


## Baron

> Salut,
> Je suis abonné à Canard Hardware, et je lis avec grand intérêt vos tests sur les processeurs (et les autres aussi, hein…), surtout depuis l'arrivée des Ryzen. Je constate toutefois que les logiciels de photo et PAO (en particulier ceux d'Adobe) ne figurent pas dans les _benchmarks_. Seul Premiere (logiciel de vidéo) y figure. Or, il se trouve qu'on est pas mal de Canards à pratiquer la photo (aussi bien en amateurs que professionnels) et que je pense que cela pourrait intéresser du monde de savoir dans quelle mesure les processeurs sont exploités par ces logiciels (Lightroom et Photoshop en tête, mais pas que…). Il se dit souvent qu'Adobe ne fait pas d'efforts pour optimiser le multi-cœurs sur ses logiciels, mais qu'en est-il vraiment ?  Les concurrents, comme le jeune Affinity, font-ils mieux, ou pas ?
> 
> Merci de m'avoir lu. Si cela peut vous motiver pour un dossier, j'en serais ravi.


+10

----------


## Frypolar

> Peut être dans un hors-série alors, car pour le canard moyen, non, être amateur de photographie ou d'infographie c'est déjà particulier (les termes que vous évoquez c'est déjà du chinois pour moi ).
> Autant les numéros sur le montage de PC, watercooling, sauvegarde, tout ça, c'est justifié par le fait que CPCHW parle de matos PC. Un numéro sur l'imagerie, j'ai peur que ça n'intéresse que les quelques fanas du topic sur la retouche d'image.
> En espérant me tromper, et être surpris biensûr


La remarque de base est la suivante :



> Je constate toutefois que les logiciels de photo et PAO (en particulier ceux d'Adobe) ne figurent pas dans les benchmarks.


Ajouter dans les benchmarks un ou plusieurs logiciels utilisés pour la photo, à côté des logiciels spécialisés déjà présents, serait un plus. Pas besoin d’un dossier de 48 pages. Et on a déjà eu des dossiers sur des sujets qui concernaient peu les canards. En tout cas moins que la photo, c’est certain.

----------


## Thamior

Bonjour la rédaction de CPC HW.

J'imagine que vous êtes déjà sur l'affaire, mais vu l'actualité, un dossier sur les side channels et specifiquement Meltdown/Spectre serait quelque chose qui, je pense, intéresserait pas mal de monde. Ca serait aussi une bonne façon de citer le CPC HW avec un dossier sur "à quoi ressemblent les pipelines modernes". Après, il est clair que chaque site y est déjà allé de son article (plus ou moins bien informé/vulgarisé). En plus, on a quelques entreprises françaises que ça risque d'impacter fortement (au hasard, OVH), et quelques chercheurs qui s'y connaissent un peu en sécu/uarch à l'INRIA.

----------


## Altyki

C'est vrai que c'est le bordel, avant de lire l'article sur Hardware.fr (désolé pour la pub), je ne comprenais rien à cause des site généralistes qui se sont empressés de relayer l'info sans savoir de quoi ils parlent.
D'ailleurs un gros carton rouge à Intel qui minimise l'affaire, fait l'amalgame entre Spectre/Metdown et dénonce à tort ces concurrents en affirmant qu'ils sont touchés exactement de la même manière (ce qui n'est pas du tout vrai pour Meltdown).

----------


## George Sable

Ars Technica en force  :Cigare:

----------


## Thamior

Tout le monde ne parle pas anglais  ::): 

Il serait aussi intéréssant d'avoir les avis de Orange, SFR & Cie quand à la vulnérabilité de leur parc et un éventuel déploiement d'un correctif.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Tout le monde ne parle pas anglais 
> 
> Il serait aussi intéréssant d'avoir les avis de Orange, SFR & Cie quand à la vulnérabilité de leur parc et un éventuel déploiement d'un correctif.


Un petit dossier pour réussir à tenir une conversation avec son administrateur réseau et voir à ce qu'il arrête un peu de nous prendre pour un con ?  ::ninja::

----------


## gros_bidule

Remarque générale sur le mag : serait-il possible de réduire certains anglicismes ?
_hardware_ -> _matériel_, _upgrade_ -> _mise à niveau_, _software_ -> _logiciel_ par exemple. Cela permettrait à des personnes qui n'y connaissent rien à l'informatique ni à l'angais (par exemple les parents ou conjoint(e)s de certains canards) de se lancer dans la lecture du mag un peu plus sereinement.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Salut,
Il semble que je n'aie pas posté au bon endroit, je remets donc ma question à la bonne place  ::siffle::  :

Je lis avec intérêt les tests des processeurs et cartes graphiques dans Canard Hardware, et cela fait un bon moment que je regrette l'absence de *tests plus poussés sur les logiciels de photographie et de PAO.* Il se dit souvent que les logiciels Adobe, notamment, sont mal optimisés pour le *multi-cœurs.* Nous avons pu également constater que ces derniers utilisent de plus en plus le *processeur graphique.* Mais dans quelles proportions ces matériels influent-ils sur la vitesse de calcul de nos bécanes dans ces logiciels ? Les concurrents (je pense à Affinity par exemple, mais pas que…) font-ils mieux ?

Certes, je sais que Canard est plutôt orienté vers le jeu vidéo, mais compte tenu que vous testez des logiciels utilitaires, encodage, et même vidéo (avec Premiere Pro), je me disais que pousser les tests permettrait de réaliser un bon dossier en complément, compte tenu du nombre de vos lecteurs qui doivent utiliser tous ces logiciels plutôt régulièrement, et des nouveaux processeurs Ryzen qui remettent les choses en perspective. 

Merci de m'avoir lu.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Remarque générale sur le mag : serait-il possible de réduire certains anglicismes ?
> _hardware_ -> _matériel_, _upgrade_ -> _mise à niveau_, _software_ -> _logiciel_ par exemple. Cela permettrait à des personnes qui n'y connaissent rien à l'informatique ni à l'anglais (par exemple les parents ou conjoint(e)s de certains canards) de se lancer dans la lecture du mag un peu plus sereinement.


J'ajoute upscale -> suréchantillonnage/rééchantillonnage (dans le dernier numéro)  ::trollface::

----------


## Dandu

> Remarque générale sur le mag : serait-il possible de réduire certains anglicismes ?
> _hardware_ -> _matériel_, _upgrade_ -> _mise à niveau_, _software_ -> _logiciel_ par exemple. Cela permettrait à des personnes qui n'y connaissent rien à l'informatique ni à l'angais (par exemple les parents ou conjoint(e)s de certains canards) de se lancer dans la lecture du mag un peu plus sereinement.


Globalement, non.

Parce que pour une bonne partie des termes (pas tous, certes), les traductions françaises sont au mieux une traduction littérale, au pire une mauvaise traduction. Quand c'est possible et usité, nous tentons de mettre la version française, mais dans une bonne partie des cas, la version anglaise améliore la compréhension parce que la majorité des articles (et de la documentation) contient la version anglaise.

Mettre des mot français traduit littéralement ne rend pas plus sereine la lecture malheureusement. 

Cordialement, 

Dandu, rédacteur sur Canard OP Matériel.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Salut,
> Il semble que je n'aie pas posté au bon endroit, je remets donc ma question à la bonne place  :
> 
> Je lis avec intérêt les tests des processeurs et cartes graphiques dans Canard Hardware, et cela fait un bon moment que je regrette l'absence de *tests plus poussés sur les logiciels de photographie et de PAO.* Il se dit souvent que les logiciels Adobe, notamment, sont mal optimisés pour le *multi-cœurs.* Nous avons pu également constater que ces derniers utilisent de plus en plus le *processeur graphique.* Mais dans quelles proportions ces matériels influent-ils sur la vitesse de calcul de nos bécanes dans ces logiciels ? Les concurrents (je pense à Affinity par exemple, mais pas que…) font-ils mieux ?
> 
> Certes, je sais que Canard est plutôt orienté vers le jeu vidéo, mais compte tenu que vous testez des logiciels utilitaires, encodage, et même vidéo (avec Premiere Pro), je me disais que pousser les tests permettrait de réaliser un bon dossier en complément, compte tenu du nombre de vos lecteurs qui doivent utiliser tous ces logiciels plutôt régulièrement, et des nouveaux processeurs Ryzen qui remettent les choses en perspective. 
> 
> Merci de m'avoir lu.
> 
> ...


Pour la première partie, faut voir avec Doc TB.

Pour la seconde, c'est typiquement un mauvais exemple : upscale, c'est plus "mise à l'échelle avec agrandissement" (en gros) dans une bonne partie des usages. Y a pas de traduction simple et juste.

----------


## tompalmer

je soutiens personnellement, les activités de graphismes/photos sont quand même très importantes, et dans les PC qu'on nous recommande, on parle toujours de "si vous faites de la retouche ou du montage vidéo .. etc"

Bon après c'est pas comme si c'était pas fait ailleurs non plus

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Globalement, non.
> 
> Parce que pour une bonne partie des termes (pas tous, certes), les traductions françaises sont au mieux une traduction littérale, au pire une mauvaise traduction. Quand c'est possible et usité, nous tentons de mettre la version française, mais dans une bonne partie des cas, la version anglaise améliore la compréhension parce que la majorité des articles (et de la documentation) contient la version anglaise.
> 
> Mettre des mot français traduit littéralement ne rend pas plus sereine la lecture malheureusement. 
> 
> Cordialement, 
> 
> Dandu, rédacteur sur Canard OP Matériel.
> ...


Merci pour la réponse. S'il y a moyen de transmettre à Doc TB, ce serait génial.  ::lol:: 

Pour l'anglais, je suis d'accord que tout traduire est difficile, mais pas impossible. Il existe même des personnes que l'on nomme traducteurs. C'est aussi une question de niveau de maîtrise de la langue. Je pense quand même qu'un effort est possible, sous peine que les magazines en langue française ne soient plus du tout lus à moyen terme. Les nouvelles générations lisant l'anglais de plus en plus couramment, et la majorité des contenus étant facile à trouver sur internet dans cette langue, je pense que c'est à nous autres francophones -et à plus forte raison les journalistes (je sais de quoi je parle)- de faire cet effort d'être compris dans notre propre langue. En tous cas, encore merci pour la qualité de vos articles. Ceux de Canard Hardware en particulier, il s'agit de ceux que je lis.  :;):

----------


## gros_bidule

> Mettre des mot français traduit littéralement ne rend pas plus sereine la lecture malheureusement.


T'es un p'tit jeune, c'est pour ça  :;):

----------


## Dandu

> Merci pour la réponse. S'il y a moyen de transmettre à Doc TB, ce serait génial. 
> 
> Pour l'anglais, je suis d'accord que tout traduire est difficile, mais pas impossible. Il existe même des personnes que l'on nomme traducteurs. C'est aussi une question de niveau de maîtrise de la langue. Je pense quand même qu'un effort est possible, sous peine que les magazines en langue française ne soient plus du tout lus à moyen terme. Les nouvelles générations lisant l'anglais de plus en plus couramment, et la majorité des contenus étant facile à trouver sur internet dans cette langue, je pense que c'est à nous autres francophones -et à plus forte raison les journalistes (je sais de quoi je parle)- de faire cet effort d'être compris dans notre propre langue. En tous cas, encore merci pour la qualité de vos articles. Ceux de Canard Hardware en particulier, il s'agit de ceux que je lis.


C'est pas une question de difficulté à traduire (bis), c'est que les traductions françaises dans certains cas n'ont pas de sens. Mettre des traductions littérales (ou fausses) "parce que c'est en français" n'a pas de sens. 




> T'es un p'tit jeune, c'est pour ça


Je suis pas si jeune  ::o: 

Et globalement, en informatique, c'est plutôt le contraire en plus, y a pas mal de trucs qui étaient pas traduits qui le sont peu à peu quand un néologisme efficace s'impose.

----------


## Helix

> Pour la seconde, c'est typiquement un mauvais exemple : upscale, c'est plus "mise à l'échelle avec agrandissement" (en gros) dans une bonne partie des usages. Y a pas de traduction simple et juste.


Sans vouloir ouvrir un débat de traducteur (et en étant conscient que je le fait en écrivant ce message  ::):  ) je ne suis pas d'accord. L'usage habituel en informatique/traitement d'image c'est bien celui indiqué par Ashley :
rescale <=> rééchantillonnage
upscale <=> suréchantillonnage
downscale <=> souséchantillonnage

La mise à l'échelle est implicite lors de l'affichage par le moniteur.

----------


## bambibreizh

> Salut,
> Je lis avec intérêt les tests des processeurs et cartes graphiques dans Canard Hardware, et cela fait un bon moment que je regrette l'absence de *tests plus poussés sur les logiciels de photographie et de PAO.* Il se dit souvent que les logiciels Adobe, notamment, sont mal optimisés pour le *multi-cœurs.* Nous avons pu également constater que ces derniers utilisent de plus en plus le *processeur graphique.* Mais dans quelles proportions ces matériels influent-ils sur la vitesse de calcul de nos bécanes dans ces logiciels ? Les concurrents (je pense à Affinity par exemple, mais pas que…) font-ils mieux ?


Hej!

Pas que les histoires de traduction et d'anglicisme ne m'intéresse pas, je rebondis juste sur l'aspect tests / sélection matériel.
Si un dossier sur les impacts de tel ou tel composant sur des logiciels orientés tel ou tel usage (ça fait beaucoup de tel à force !), peut-être que faire un petit dossier sur le matériel à prévoir pour différents usages (ou si y'a de quoi dire, faire un hors-série sur le sujet, c'est vous qui voyez !!). Genre que prévoir pour : 
 * Une machine orienté gaming (full-HD, UHD, 4K, 8K, ...)
 * Une machine orienté montage photos / videos (retouche amateur / pro, ...)
 * Une machine orienté home serveur (auto-hébergement web, NAS home-made, serveur de jeu, ...)

Et peut-être aussi inclure un petit tuto sur "comment sauvegarder ses données" (quoi envoyer dans le cloud et ses risques, les bonnes pratiques de la sauvegarde, ...)

Bonne journée  :;): 

PS: J'en profites pour glisser une question (vu que Dandu est souvent dans le coin), est-ce que les ryzen desktop avec un coeur graphique sont prévu pour bientôt ? C'est justement pour un usage auto-hébergement que j'attends ces derniers.

----------


## Stelteck

Avec les vélos en libre service géolocalisé qui pullulent un peu partout dans les villes ses derniers temps, une idée d'article original pourrait être de se pencher sur leurs équipements hardware et software.

----------


## gros_bidule

Peut être un sujet sur les *serrures connectées* ?
C'est en apparence pratique, gadget, mais en réalité tellement dangereux car mal sécurisé.

Idem pour les *thermostats connectés* : à quoi ça sert, est-ce vraiment utile ?

Où en sommes-nous du *frigo connecté* ? Cela fait déjà quelques années qu'on nous parle de frigos capables de dire si tel aliment arrive bientôt à date de péremption (comment diable cela fonctionne t-il ? ), s'il est temps de faire les courses, quoi prendre pour les courses, proposer des recettes avec ce qu'il y a dans le frigo... mais est-ce une réalité, et est-ce efficace ? Peut-on "augmenter" un vieux frigo ?

Et les *téléviseurs connectés* ? Là, peut être que bon nombre de canards sont déjà à la page, je ne sais pas (j'ai juste un écran de PC + des haut-parleurs, que j'estime moins cher et plus durable). Que peut-on vraiment faire et est-ce que toutes les marques se valent ? C'est de l'Android ou des OS maison ? Globalement, ça nous espionne ou pas ?

Il y a quelques numéros vous parliez des ampoules connectées, j'avais trouvé ça intéressant, bien expliqué et malin (et sans parti pris, j'ai trouvé ça très important). Je pense qu'il y a aujourd'hui de quoi faire sur d'autres objets qu'on a à la maison.

----------


## Mastaba

> Et peut-être aussi inclure un petit tuto sur "comment sauvegarder ses données" (quoi envoyer dans le cloud et ses risques, les bonnes pratiques de la sauvegarde, ...)


CPCHW n°24
Bon par contre il est épuisé.

----------


## bambibreizh

> CPCHW n°24
> Bon par contre il est épuisé.


Merci, je vais le ressortir du grenier  :;):

----------


## Torin

*Comparatif casque audio*

1- J'ai un super casque audio filaire. https://www.amazon.fr/Bose-315351-00.../dp/B002LK2QJK

2- j'ai jeter mon lecteur mp3 creative pour mon S7

3- Maintenant si je veux changer quoique ce soit, de piste, de volume, de playlists etc... je n'ai pas de télécommande sur mon fil comme avant. j'ai donc le téléphone en pogne H24. Ce qui m'ennuie un peu.

Je regarde les solutions actuelles et elles me semblent étranges. Bluetooth avec activation de "google voix"? ça sert à quoi c'est truc? ça marche dans le métro? On est censé parler à son casque? "Torin à casque, Torin à casque, passez moi du Nick Cave et téléportez moi à bord de l'enterprise, les carottes sont cuites"... Je vais avoir l'air malin. Il y en a même qui font cardio-fréquencemètre...
Ça donne quoi réellement ces solutions?

Pour les pauvres, il n'y aurait pas des solution autres? genre une commande bluetooth achetable séparément qui pendrait du casque avec un dongle sur le smartphone?

Et la compatibilité? Ça marche avec poweramp? "Samsung voix"? Etc...

Bref: un petit message rapide et décousu pour vous dire que dans ma boutique la plus proche, sur mon site d’achat préféré, même avec l'aide d'un vendeur, je suis paumé...

----------


## Dandu

Normalement, on peut acheter un câble avec une télécommande compatible Android. Pour des raisons idiotes les protocoles sont pas les mêmes.

----------


## Torin

> Normalement, on peut acheter un câble avec une télécommande compatible Android. Pour des raisons idiotes les protocoles sont pas les mêmes.


Oui, j'ai vu ça. mais qu'en est-il aussi de la compatibilité casque-console? Les casque sont-ils compatibles? Toutes les marques ou faut-il par exemple un adaptateur spécial suivant certaines?  avec la switch? la xbox? etc...

----------


## Dandu

Sur les consoles, le plus simple est l'USB, suivi du jack avec les prises sur les manettes (et ensuite le sans fil, éventuellement).

Mais de fait, c'est compliqué, comme avec les smartphones : tout le monde utilise pas la même prise (brochage différent du jack à 4 points) et même avec une console précise (genre Xbox One), t'as des différences selon l'âge de la manette : les vieilles ont du 2,5 mm sur la manette, les récentes du 3,5 mm.

Le problème, c'est que le choix passe souvent du mauvais côté à cause de ça, on va pas choisir un casque pour ses qualités, on va d'abord sélectionner en fonction de ça. C'est pas évident pour un comparatif, du coup.

----------


## znokiss

Prochain Kickstarter pour DocTB : La Pocket-star, micro-console qui tiens sur un porte-clé.

----------


## gros_bidule

Un dossier sur l'informatique facile (pour maman qui n'a jamais touché un clavier, car papa est incapable de lui expliquer sans gueuler) ?
Par exemple, que vaut un PC de la marque "Ordissimo" ? Peut-on faire aussi simple/assisté avec une distro Linux (d'ailleurs l'OS Ordissimo c'est du Linux) ? Si oui lesquelles ?
Que valent vraiment ces solutions concernant la sécurité, le respect de la vie privée, le support logiciel et matériel sur le long terme ?
Même raisonnement pour les tablettes et smartphones.

----------


## Mastaba

A propos de Linky, je m'inquiète non pas à cause des ondes ou de la protection des données mais plutôt sur la fiabilité basique du bouzin.

26% de problèmes selon Que Choisir n°562, un taux de panne déjà énorme en soi pour un appareil quelconque mais qui devient proprement scandaleux et intolérable pour un équipement de sécurité, dont l'installation est plus ou moins forcée.

Entre l'électroménager qui ne fonctionne plus après la pose du nouveau compteur, les cas de moteurs/composants électroniques endommagés par un changement sauvage à l'insu du propriétaire qui n'aura pas pu les débrancher à temps (coûteuses réparations, pertes des surgelés...), les mauvaises installations parce que les poseurs sont sous-qualifiés et sont poussés à faire du chiffre (pas de prime si ils font moins de 10 compteurs/jour, pas plus d'une demi heure par compteur...), les compteurs posés comme des sagouins dans un coffrage trop petit, la non prise en compte du délesteur toujours par incompétence, des coupures intempestives parce que Linky n'a plus aucune marge de manœuvre quand à la puissance de l'abonnement, les appareils qui fonctionnent en heure pleine au lieu des heures creuses quand ils fonctionnent tout court, les box internet qui doivent être redémarrées sans cesse, certains appareils domotique qui entrent en conflit avec le CPL du Linky, des lampes tactiles et télés qui s'allument et s'éteignent tout seuls...

Des problèmes concrets qui n'ont rien d'anodin et qui mériteraient un éclairage plus approfondi sans tomber dans le bête anti-linky bashing qui ne se focalise que sur les aspects les plus délirants à base de conspirationnisme et d'ondes maléfiques.

Jusque là et après avoir lu les articles de CPCHW j'étais plutôt confiant et favorable à Linky au nom du progrès et de la modernité, et j'ai pas non plus tellement envie de perdre mon temps à me battre contre son installation chez moi mais si ca doit compromettre mon installation électrique et provoquer des pannes en séries, là on touche à un point critique non négociable.

----------


## Altyki

Je pense à peu près comme toi.

La polémique sur les ondes est ridicule.

Celle sur la vie privée un peu moins et mérite débat (à condition de ne pas virer dans le complot non plus) parce que la revente d'infos sur tes habitudes de conso avec les déductions éventuelles sur ton mode de vie peut être un problème.

Mais l'aspect, installations sauvages faites à l'arrache par des sous-traitants très peu formés payés au rendement, ça par contre c'est un vrai problème.

Surtout, que je ne suis pas convaincu de l'urgence absolu de remplacer les compteurs. Je trouve cela même un peu dommage quand on a déjà un compteur électronique très récent.

D'après Enedis, il n'y a plus de "zèle" sur les installations et il n'y a plus d'installation faite en l'absence du propriétaire. A voir si ce n'est que de la comm ou si c'est vrai, je ne sais pas.

En tout cas, ils ont bien merdé parce qu'en plus de devoir gérer les polémiques farfelues, il faut qu'il en rajoute en s'y prenant comme des manches.

Au final, après avoir fait un peu le mort, j'ai fini par les laisser changer mon compteur. De toute façon, ce n'était qu'une question de temps vu que je suis dans une zone "prioritaire" (appart à Lyon). J'ai l'avantage d'avoir le compteur à l'intérieur, mais je n'avais pas le temps ni l'énergie de "jouer" avec eux... Et puis je ne suis que locataire donc je me sens un peu moins concerné (j'avais appelé le proprio avant qui n'était ni pour ni contre).
De toute façon, le compteur appartient à Enedis et il est illégal de s'opposer à son remplacement dans l'absolu. C'est malheureusement un argument irréfutable.

Si on est dans un cas facile, par exemple dans le cas d'un compteur monophasé et sans contacteur jour/nuit, je pense que que le risque est très très faible.
Dans d'autres cas, comme un installation en triphasé quand même plus complexe, ce n'est pas la même histoire.

----------


## Mastaba

Le cas du triphasé oui ils en parlent. ("_Si on met le neutre sur une phase, on provoque des dysfonctionnements_" lolol  ::rolleyes::  avant de dire qu'ils se trompent parfois de compteur en immeuble tellement ils font ca à la va vite, c'est rassurant quoi...)




> le compteur appartient à Enedis et il est illégal de s'opposer à son remplacement dans l'absolu. C'est malheureusement un argument irréfutable.


A mon sens c'est surtout un argument pour que ce soit irréprochable, obliger à (mal) installer un équipement aussi crucial qu'un compteur électrique dans notre civilisation basée sur l'électricité au risque de pareils dysfonctionnements est complètement irresponsable.
Enedis tire parti de son monopole pour faire ce qu'il veut sans assumer ses responsabilités.

Les déclarations de Enedis ne valent rien quand ces derniers invoquent "la foudre" ou que sait-je pour justifier les problèmes qui apparaissent juste après la pose de compteurs Linky et se dédouanent complètement de tout ce qui peut se passer après...

Dans l'article ils parlent d'embauches en masse à peine formés, avec quelque chose comme 70 entreprises de pose aujourd'hui avec un rythme qui s'accélère, les mecs ne s'embarrassent même pas de prendre rendez-vous et changent le compteur sans préavis quand ce dernier est accessible (c'est une consigne directement donnée aux installateurs et assumée par Enedis), j'imagine même pas la colère du gars qui subit une coupure brutale qui va flinguer son matos sensible parce que le type n'aura même pas daigné sonner pour avertir de la coupure...
Là je comprends un peu les mecs qui blindent leur compteur avec des tractopelles.

----------


## samdu69

Il y a 3 semaines un sous-traitant d'Enedis est venu m'installer un Linky tout neuf...sauf qu'il ne marchait pas ! J'avais du jus mais le compteur ne totalisait pas ma consommation (j'ai donc gagné 2 semaines d'électricité gratuites). La semaine dernière un technicien Enedis me l'a changé.

Les sous-traitants sont vraiment des bras cassés, quelqu'un m'a même dit qu'ils étaient formés en à peine 2 mois et ensuite ils se retrouvent seuls pour poser ces compteurs... ::w00t::  ::w00t::

----------


## Altyki

Le truc bête auquel je n'ai pas pensé avant le remplacament, c'est de relever les indexes de l'ancien compteur.
L'installateur l'a fait, mais je n'ai pas pu vérifier avant qu'il le change. Du coup, j'ai toujours un doute...  ::unsure::

----------


## Ares7

Proposition de dossier : 
les piles rechargeables et les accus
j'ai acheté un bon chargeur d'accus Powerex mh c9000, mais je ne maîtrise pas toutes ces possibilités.
un guide des best practises pour bien gérer ses piles rechargeables serait le bienvenu : 
- comment les stocker (chargées ou déchargées)
- comment les charger
- à quelle fréquence refaire un cycle
- les vider completement
- comment les ressusciter (high error)
- quand savoir si elles sont mortes.
- qu'est-ce qu'un "break-in"

Je suis sur qu'il y a un barbu dans la redac qui s'y connait bien ..... ;-)

----------


## Mastaba

Y avait un dossier dans le CPCHW n°4
https://boutique.pressenonstop.com/a...hardware-4-280

----------


## MathieuC

Un dossier sur les boitiers GPU externe, comment cela fonctionne, les avantages/désavantage par rapport à une carte interne, un cas d'utilisation quand on a qu'un pc portable et pas de deuxième écran (possible/pas possible, retour du boitier externe vers le port hdmi du portable ?) et  un comparatif des boîtiers existants.

----------


## Dandu

On a déjà fait ça, et on teste régulièrement des boîtiers  ::o: 

En gros : faut du Thunderbolt, c'est cher, on perd entre 10 % et beaucoup plus (très dépendant de la machine et de l'usage), on a rarement le retour vers l'écran interne et quand on l'a, la perte de performances est élevée. 

Sur les boîtiers existants, y a pas grand chose à dire :

-On regarde la taille et ce qu'il accepte en interne.
-On regarde la puissance de l'alim' (interne ou externe).
-Eventuellement la possibilité de chaîner.

Les autres fonctions doivent être vues comme du bonus, genre prises USB ou Ethernet.

En gros, le meilleur sera le moins cher qui accepte sans soucis la carte graphique visée, parce qu'évidemment on n'a pas les mêmes demandes pour un truc permettant de jouer un peu sans trop de nuisances sonores (genre GTX 1060/Radeon RX580) et une 1080 Ti.


Reste que globalement, c'est du bricolage cher qui demande les bonnes versions des pilotes et oblige à utiliser un écran externe pour des performances décentes, avec de gros boîtiers. En gros, monter un PC compact en Mini ITX coute pas tellement plus cher, est pas tellement plus encombrant et offre des performances plus élevées.

----------


## olivarius

Merci pour ce résumé  :;): 
Ca fait un peu test express > ça serait intéressant d'avoir une rubrique "coin de bar" avec ce genre d'avis tranché sur un sujet qui ne "mérite" pas d'être exposé dans un dossier de 4/6p.

----------


## Mydriaze

Un comparatif sur les cleaners/optimiseurs/desinstalleurs/nettoyeurs de registre en tout genre? Quand je vois des utilitaires comme Ccleaner, Glary's utilities qui se vendent par camion entier, je serai curieux de faire le point sur ce genre de produits: efficaces, vraiment?

----------


## gros_bidule

Des gens utilisent entre ces pourriciels  ::huh:: 
Damned.

----------


## George Sable

+1. On n'est plus à l'époque de Windows XP.

https://arstechnica.com/information-...oad-to-40-pcs/
https://arstechnica.com/information-...irst-appeared/

----------


## tompalmer

Ccleaner ne fait pas que le registre je le mettrais pas avec les autres.

----------


## gros_bidule

Le truc c'est qu'aujourd'hui Windows sait faire 99% des choses utiles/safe de CCleaner  ::P: 
Tout ce qui reste à CCleaner c'est :
- diffuser un virus et prévenir ses utilisateurs bien tard, virus dont on ne sait toujours pas grand chose je crois ^^
- supprimer des fichiers de cache, pour gagner quelques Mo et surtout ralentir tes applis ou perdre des historiques et préférences
- tout casser
- pour ne pas être mauvaise langue, on va dire que CCleaner purge plus vite (mais aussi safe ? ché pas) Windows Update que ne le fait l'assistant de Windows

----------


## TiNitro

carrément pas d'accord. 
CCleaner a été infecté une fois suite à leur rachat, il n'y a jamais eu d'histoire avant ni depuis.
Et il fait un paquet de trucs que Windows ne fait toujours pas. 

a chaque nouvelle version de Windows j'espère désinstaller des utilitaires, mais là toujours pas....

EDITH: dans tous les cas, ça mérite un article !!

----------


## gros_bidule

Pourrais-tu détailler stp ? Nous devons avoir une utilisation différente de CCleaner  ::):

----------


## TiNitro

- Clean des cookies
- Clean des downloads
- fichiers temporaires, fragments, journaux, fichiers prefetch obsolètes.... Windows ne nettoie pas ses propres merdes actuellement
- vieilles données applis (Adobe, Steam etc...)
- nettoyage base de registre (essentiellement lié aux désinstallations foireuses)
- suppression des entrées d'installations (quand un soft ne se désinstalle plus)
- recherches de fichiers en double (on pose régulièrement la question ici)
....

Dans tous les cas, ça vaut un article  ::):

----------


## gros_bidule

Tout ce que tu listes peut être géré par Windows ou les applis elles-même  ::P: 
Le reste c'est caca.

- clean des cookies : tu peux définir des règles pour ne garder que les cookies qui t'intéressent (au moins dans Firefox, peut être Chrome et IE sont-ils légers sur le sujet... ; et je pense que des extensions doivent très bien gérer cela)
- fichiers temp etc : c'est pas vrai ça. Les rapports de CCleaner sont particulièrement trompeurs sur le sujet : ça clean ce qui ne devrait pas être cleané, et pas mal de trucs sont recréés juste après donc ça ne sert absolument à rien (à part voir ton SSD/HDD bosser tout d'un coup, justement pour recréer tout ça). Ce qui est à cleaner, Windows 10 le gère très bien et c'est même devenu programmable
- nettoyage base de registre : idem, c'est trompeur, ça ne résout rien, et ça peut même créer des soucis. C'est le mal ab-so-lu ce truc, le diable, le LePen de l'informatique, ma prof de musique en 3eme. L'exemple le plus parlant est l'exécution de CCleaner juste après une clean install de Windows : il va te trouver des centaines de "problèmes" à régler (liés au framework DotNET, etc). C'te blague...
- suppression des entrées d'installations, idem, et s'il sagit de raccourcis laissés dans le menu-démarrer / barre des tâches, clic-gauche dessus et Windows proposera de supprimer le lien mort
- recherches de fichiers en double : là, oui, CCleaner a une utilité, mais il existe des softs plus performants dédiés à cette tâche  ::): 

De mon point de vue, s'il fallait un article, ce serait pour expliquer à quel point c'est devenu useless et dangereux.

----------


## TiNitro

> - clean des cookies : tu peux définir des règles pour ne garder que les cookies qui t'intéressent (au moins dans Firefox, peut être Chrome et IE sont-ils légers sur le sujet... ; et je pense que des extensions doivent très bien gérer cela)


Utiliser des extensions ,e fait que déplacer le pb dans plusieurs endroits, je ne vois pas de bénéfice significatif.



> - fichiers temp etc : c'est pas vrai ça. Les rapports de CCleaner sont particulièrement trompeurs sur le sujet : ça clean ce qui ne devrait pas être cleané, et pas mal de trucs sont recréés juste après donc ça ne sert absolument à rien (à part voir ton SSD/HDD bosser tout d'un coup, justement pour recréer tout ça). Ce qui est à cleaner, Windows 10 le gère très bien et c'est même devenu programmable


J'adorerais que tu aies raison, vraiment. Les fichiers recréés sont largement plus petits, et Windows ne cleane pas tous les répertoires/fichiers temporaires (bon CCleaner non plus), et encore moins ceux des applis y compris les applis standards Krosoft. Et les rapports ne sont pas trompeurs vu que tu as la liste.



> - nettoyage base de registre : idem, c'est trompeur, ça ne résout rien, et ça peut même créer des soucis. C'est le mal ab-so-lu ce truc, le diable, le LePen de l'informatique, ma prof de musique en 3eme. L'exemple le plus parlant est l'exécution de CCleaner juste après une clean install de Windows : il va te trouver des centaines de "problèmes" à régler (liés au framework DotNET, etc). C'te blague...


La ou je te rejoins c'est qu'il faut savoir ce qu'on fait. D'ailleurs tu as moults avertissements + backup de la registry. Je n'ai jamais rien pété mais j'ai toujours fait gaffe à ce que je nettoyais. C'est un outil expert au sens ou il automatise des trucs que je ferais à la main si ça ne prenait pas autant de temps. Et je te confirme qu'un install clean de Windows est tout sauf clean, c'en est une sandale. Tout comme la plupart des applis Microsoft se désinstallent tellement mal qu'elles ne répondent pas aux critères de certification de Microsoft.



> - suppression des entrées d'installations, idem, et s'il sagit de raccourcis laissés dans le menu-démarrer / barre des tâches, clic-gauche dessus et Windows proposera de supprimer le lien mort


je parlais de trucs plus merdiques, du genre l'appli mal installée / désinstallée. Que tu n'arrives pas à désinstaller proprement. Ca m'est arrivé rarement, la aussi CCleaner m'a fait gagner du temps.



> - recherches de fichiers en double : là, oui, CCleaner a une utilité, mais il existe des softs plus performants dédiés à cette tâche


Je suis d'accord, la encore CCleaner permet de tout avoir au même endroit, je suis un flemmard je l'avoue.



> De mon point de vue, s'il fallait un article, ce serait pour expliquer à quel point c'est devenu useless et dangereux.


Je suis d'accord sur ce point, s'il est vrai. Et sil est faux ça vaut le coup aussi de l'expliquer.

PS: j'ai pas d'action chez eux, c'est juste que ce soft en version gratuite m'a fait gagner tellement de temps...

----------


## gros_bidule

Pas de soucis, je comprends  :Cigare:

----------


## tompalmer

Ce qui est vrai c'est que je lance Ccleaner que si j'ai 0Mo et que j'ai besoin d'espace VITE. 

Mais c'est comme la défragmentation, au début des années 2000 on en faisait tous le temps et au final ça n'a jamais été très efficient. Du coup plus personne ne le fait sauf de temps en temps quand on s'emmerde.

----------


## Flad

> Ce qui est vrai c'est que je lance Ccleaner que si j'ai 0Mo et que j'ai besoin d'espace VITE. 
> 
> Mais c'est comme la défragmentation, au début des années 2000 on en faisait tous le temps et au final ça n'a jamais été très efficient. Du coup plus personne ne le fait sauf de temps en temps quand on s'emmerde.


Euh c'est surtout que de nos jours, il est fortement déconseillé de défragmenté un SSD non ??

----------


## George Sable

Ça n'a aucun sens. Ton OS ne voit même pas le vrai agencement physique du disque dans tous les cas, tout est géré par le microcontrôleur.

----------


## keulz

> Euh c'est surtout que de nos jours, il est fortement déconseillé de défragmenté un SSD non ??


C'est plutôt que la fragmentation augmente les perfs des SSD...

----------


## barbarian_bros

> je parlais de trucs plus merdiques, du genre l'appli mal installée / désinstallée. Que tu n'arrives pas à désinstaller proprement. Ca m'est arrivé rarement, la aussi CCleaner m'a fait gagner du temps.


Testant régulièrement des vieux jeux et applis juste pour voir si ça passe sous Windows 10, il m'est arrivé un certain nombre de fois d'avoir des installations foirées (ou pire des désinstallations), avec l'entrée qui reste dans le panneau de configuration et qui propose bien de désinstaller le programme mais qui ne fait rien (généralement parce qu'il ne trouve pas/n'arrive pas à lancer le uninstall).

Virer le dossier d'install n'est pas un problème, mais virer l'entrée dans le gestionnaires d'application de Windows c'est une autre affaire... et CCleaner le fait très bien.
Il est aussi très bien (et plus clair que MSconfig) pour gérer les saloperies qui se lancent au démarrage de Windows (genre ou Daemon-Tools, ou le quickmenu des imprimantes Canon) même quand on a spécifié dans les options de l'appli en question qu'on ne le voulait pas.

----------


## tompalmer

> Euh c'est surtout que de nos jours, il est fortement déconseillé de défragmenté un SSD non ??


Oui mais on vend encore des HDD  ::P:

----------


## Mydriaze

> Pourrais-tu détailler stp ? Nous devons avoir une utilisation différente de CCleaner


Grosbide? D'overwatch? C'est toi?
Ccleaner "nettoie" les entrées obsoletes. Enfin, j'en sais rien. En fait il me trouve des tas de trucs et les enlevent, et psychologiquement, je me sens propre. Plus serieusement, son desinstalleur arrive parfois a supprimer des entrées incorrectes qui restent dans l'installateur de windows. Et il gere aussi le formatage bas niveau, avec plusieurs passes.

J'utilise Bleachbit perso, mais effectivement je serai curieux de savoir si ces logiciels sont performants ou pas comparés a ceux de Windows.

----------


## Adol

Idée de dossier : le fauteuil de bureau pour gamer. Je traine sur hfr ou on a un topic qui cause déjà du sujet, mais c'est un point très souvent négligé à cause du prix, et on a vu la course au fauteuil le plus kikoo possible se développer ces dernières années. Votre dossier sur l'évolution de l'écran a été une mine d'or

Après , il me semble qu'une maj sur les tests de clés usb et d'accus me semble nécessaire.
Et dans un registre plus léger, pourquoi ne pas tester les solutions de karaoké ? c'est une bonne occasion pour tester  le hardware disponible sur le marché.

----------


## tompalmer

Le problème numéro 1 des fauteuils reste la solidité dans le temps, pas simple à évaluer

----------


## gros_bidule

Rapport à pas mal de posts : qu'est-ce qui fait qu'un fauteuil est un fauteuil "gamer" ? Et qu'a t-il en plus, par exemple par rapport à l'excellente, solide et recommandée *Markus* d'Ikea ?

Je me permettrais aussi de rouspéter contre un truc récurrent dans CPCHW : la sélection de souris.
Il y a pas mal de numéros, vous nous avez expliqué qu'un capteur très très précis (à la louche, au-delà de 2500 dpi), ça ne servait à rien. En effet, bouger une souris 16 000 dpi (à la louche aussi, disons plus de 10 000) sur 1cm fera bouger le curseur sur la largeur de plusieurs écrans. Bref, inutile en pratique, si ce n'est pour avoir la plus grosse dans les comparatifs. Un telle souris, on la configure et on rabaisse sa sensibilité.
Mais voilà, dans les descriptions de souris, vous rappelez bien que cette souris gamer est intéressante grâce à son capteur "rapide" 16 000 dpi. Pourquoi, alors qu'un capteur 2500 dpi suffira même au champion du monde du gaming ?
En bref, vous dénoncez une pratique des fabricants, puis, souffrant d'amnésie, vous jouez le jeu de ces mêmes fabricants.
Je ne comprends pas. Un détail aurait-il été omis ?

----------


## tompalmer

> Rapport à pas mal de posts : qu'est-ce qui fait qu'un fauteuil est un fauteuil "gamer" ? Et qu'a t-il en plus, par exemple par rapport à l'excellente, solide et recommandée *Markus* d'Ikea ?


Une chaise est une chaise, après c'est le look et le fait qu'elles soient adaptées à de longues session.

----------


## Eradan

> Rapport à pas mal de posts : qu'est-ce qui fait qu'un fauteuil est un fauteuil "gamer" ? Et qu'a t-il en plus, par exemple par rapport à l'excellente, solide et recommandée *Markus* d'Ikea ?


Je ne peux pas prendre mon petit frère sur mes genoux avec la Markus.

----------


## Frypolar

> Rapport à pas mal de posts : qu'est-ce qui fait qu'un fauteuil est un fauteuil "gamer" ? Et qu'a t-il en plus, par exemple par rapport à l'excellente, solide et recommandée *Markus* d'Ikea ?


Le problème du Markus c’est que le dossier n’est pas assez droit et qu’il n’a pas d’accoudoirs réglables.




> Une chaise est une chaise, après c'est le look et le fait qu'elles soient adaptées à de longues session.


Non, clairement pas.

----------


## gros_bidule

Donc si je comprends bien, une des qualitées d'un fauteuil gamer, c'est d'être confortable et réglable ? N'existe t-il pas déjà des gammes adaptées ?
Quel lien avec l'univers du gaming ? Je veux dire, pourquoi chercher un fauteuil gaming pour ça ?
Ca serait comme si l'on sortait une brosse à dent électrique gaming alors que des brosses à dent électriques y'a déjà des très biens, et dans les deux cas ce sera _supérieur_ à une brosse à dent manuelle.
Bref, pourquoi chercher un fauteuil gaming pour le confort ? A tout hasard, ce ne serait pas plutôt pour le look agressif / cockpit de F1 ?

----------


## Mastaba

> Donc si je comprends bien, une des qualitées d'un fauteuil gamer, c'est d'être confortable et réglable ? N'existe t-il pas déjà des gammes adaptées ?
> Quel lien avec l'univers du gaming ? Je veux dire, pourquoi chercher un fauteuil gaming pour ça ?
> Ca serait comme si l'on sortait une brosse à dent électrique gaming alors que des brosses à dent électriques y'a déjà des très biens, et dans les deux ce cas sera _supérieur_ à une brosse à dent manuelle.
> Bref, pourquoi chercher un fauteuil gaming pour le confort ? A tout hasard, ce ne serait pas plutôt pour le look agressif / cockpit de F1 ?


Oui, exactement.
Il existe déjà des fauteuils bureautique ergonomiques performants depuis belle lurette, c'est pas depuis que les jeux vidéo sont devenus populaires que l'être humain a commencé à réfléchir à s'asseoir confortablement.

Le fauteuil "gamer" c'est la même chose que les mobo "gamer" avec des LEDs de qualité militaire, les casques "gamer" estampillés d'une quelconque équipe/champion d'e-sport, les barrettes de RAM "gamer" avec des radiateurs clignotants, les claviers "gamer" (qui, ironiquement, utilisent des switches mécaniques issus du monde bureautique aux antipodes du JV, parce que comme pour tous le reste on a pas attendu de pouvoir coller des étiquette "gamer" pour fabriquer des claviers de qualité.)

J'ai personnellement un fauteuil réglable dans tous les sens acheté dans une boutique d'accessoires bureautique qui fonctionne très bien, et je n'aurais pas aimé devoir me coltiner un siège baquet bariolé pour être bien assis.

----------


## gros_bidule

D'acc, je comprends un peu mieux. Thx !  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

> Donc si je comprends bien, une des qualitées d'un fauteuil gamer, c'est d'être confortable et réglable ? N'existe t-il pas déjà des gammes adaptées ?


Si si. Pour le dire autrement, un fauteuil adapté aux longues séances de jeu est un fauteuil adapté aux longues séances sur ordinateur. On trouve donc déjà des fauteuils adaptés, souvent chers. Les stickers et le style siège de course c’est autre chose  ::siffle::  Les fauteuils estampillés _gamer_ sont quand même souvent moins cher que les fauteuils de bureautique. Ils ciblent un espace entre les fauteuils communs et souvent pas terribles (150€ et moins) et les fauteuils pros qui dépassent facilement les 800 balles.

----------


## Dandu

> Rapport à pas mal de posts : qu'est-ce qui fait qu'un fauteuil est un fauteuil "gamer" ? Et qu'a t-il en plus, par exemple par rapport à l'excellente, solide et recommandée *Markus* d'Ikea ?
> 
> Je me permettrais aussi de rouspéter contre un truc récurrent dans CPCHW : la sélection de souris.
> Il y a pas mal de numéros, vous nous avez expliqué qu'un capteur très très précis (à la louche, au-delà de 2500 dpi), ça ne servait à rien. En effet, bouger une souris 16 000 dpi (à la louche aussi, disons plus de 10 000) sur 1cm fera bouger le curseur sur la largeur de plusieurs écrans. Bref, inutile en pratique, si ce n'est pour avoir la plus grosse dans les comparatifs. Un telle souris, on la configure et on rabaisse sa sensibilité.
> Mais voilà, dans les descriptions de souris, vous rappelez bien que cette souris gamer est intéressante grâce à son capteur "rapide" 16 000 dpi. Pourquoi, alors qu'un capteur 2500 dpi suffira même au champion du monde du gaming ?
> En bref, vous dénoncez une pratique des fabricants, puis, souffrant d'amnésie, vous jouez le jeu de ces mêmes fabricants.
> Je ne comprends pas. Un détail aurait-il été omis ?


C'est un peu plus compliqué.

D'abord, y a des cas ou on a besoin de sensibilité, genre avec un très grand écran. Un capteur précis, même si dans l'absolu ça sert pas tellement, ça permet de régler à sa convenance déjà. Puis le problème c'est que les bonnes souris, elles ont un capteur précis. En théorie, un capteur dans les environs de 2000/4000 dpi suffirait, sauf qu'en pratique, les bonnes souris ont beaucoup plus et les mauvaises souris ont des capteurs de ce type là (bas de gamme). Personne fait de capteur fans cette zone là en haut de gamme.

----------


## gros_bidule

Merci, c'est plus clair comme ça  :;):

----------


## Zouuu

Ils ont le droit de foutre des photos des articles ? 

https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-7-270...lished-online/

----------


## guillomp

> Ils ont le droit de foutre des photos des articles ? 
> 
> https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-7-270...lished-online/


Non mais ils s'en tapent, à chaque exclu de CPC c'est la même histoire. Après en termes d'impact financier pour CPC c'est sûrement zéro. Mais dans le principe c'est pas beau

----------


## ERISS

Il manque toujours un dossier sur les gros disques-durs, de plus de 2To (>2.2To).
Dont les pièges de formatage (GPT, ..) et de mise en externe sur socle.
EDIT: Quoique j'ai pas encore feuilleté le dernier Hardwère, avec son article de conservation des données.

----------


## Frypolar

> Non mais ils s'en tapent, à chaque exclu de CPC c'est la même histoire. Après en termes d'impact financier pour CPC c'est sûrement zéro. Mais dans le principe c'est pas beau


Pour l’instant ça fait un peu de pub et pas trop mal. Si un jour il y a une version anglaise du magazine, ou qu’un site francophone partage ces articles, la réaction sera probablement différente.

----------


## Mastaba

Je pense qu'il faudrait foutre un watermark partout sous forme de gros dessins de Couly bien hardcore qu'ils seraient obligés de reproduire.  :Bave:

----------


## Dandu

> Il manque toujours un dossier sur les gros disques-durs, de plus de 2To (>2.2To).
> Dont les pièges de formatage (GPT, ..) et de mise en externe sur socle.
> EDIT: Quoique j'ai pas encore feuilleté le dernier Hardwère, avec son article de conservation des données.


En 2018, c'est normalement plus un souci depuis un moment.

Suffit de formater en GPT/NTFS et sauf à avoir un vieil OS (XP...) ça va passer.
Et pour les adaptateurs USB, normalement tous les modèles USB 3.0 gèrent ça. Et personne s'infligerait un disque de plus de 2 To en USB 2.0 (j'espère). Et même en USB 2.0, faut un vieil adaptateur pour que ça passe pas.

----------


## Wobak

Hé Dandu !

Juste pour troller un peu, on dit "sociétés" et pas "compagnies" (cf dossier sur les procès) en Français !  ::P:  

Sinon pour de vrai merci pour ce dossier fort intéressant !

----------


## Zouuu

> Je pense qu'il faudrait foutre un watermark partout sous forme de gros dessins de Couly bien hardcore qu'ils seraient obligés de reproduire.


Genre une grosse Bytes ?

----------


## ERISS

> Suffit de formater en GPT/NTFS et sauf à avoir un vieil OS (XP...) ça va passer.


Théorie? Et dans la pratique tu as testé en *GPT*(+win10)?
Parceque qu'avec combinaisons de 4 gros disques (4To) (2 marques différentes) et 3 socles de différentes marques (tests via SAV), les couples ça donne toujours un résultat horrible, les disques sont erratiques presque toujours en train de travailler (impression de se faire pirater), et super longs à réagir.
Avec mon 2To c'était nickel, je regrette de m'être mis à plus gros, j'aurai dû acheter d'autres 2To.

----------


## Dandu

Ben oui, j'utilise des gros disques régulièrement sans problèmes (de 3 à 6 To).

GPT + un FS qui gère bien les grosses capacités (NTFS, HFS+, etc., en gros pas FAT32), j'ai aucun souci. Faut juste un boîtier USB 3.0 (les vieux USB 2.0 limitent). Mais en général, s'il y a un souci, ça se voit vite : ça donne la capacité moins 2,2 To.

----------


## ERISS

> GPT + un FS qui gère bien les grosses capacités (NTFS, HFS+, etc., en gros pas FAT32), j'ai aucun souci. Faut juste un boîtier USB 3.0 (les vieux USB 2.0 limitent).


Okay, mon FileSystem est en NTFS. Ca vient peut-être de mon USB alors, je testerai.
En tout cas il manque bien au moins une demi-page dans le mag' à propos de ça, à moins que j'ai zappé de tels conseils. Ça m'aurait évité 8 allers-retours au magasin, et 2To de pertes de données...




> en général, s'il y a un souci, ça se voit vite : ça donne la capacité moins 2,2 To.


Windows me marque une capacité de 3,63To (sur mon 4To).

----------


## Dandu

Non, mais c'est *toi* qui a un souci, parce que c'est la gestion des gros disques, c'était un problème y a 10 ans, pas maintenant.

Et sinon, la capacité, c'est normal : les constructeurs utilisent la norme qui est 1 ko = 1000 octets (donc 4 To, c'est 4 000 000 000 000 octets). Microsoft, il affiche 1 ko (donc normalement 1000) mais considère que c'est 1024 octets (1 kio). Donc y a une différence. Mais c'est "normal".

macOS compte correctement en ko, Linux compte généralement correctement en kio.

----------


## Mastaba

Un comparatif des lecteurs multimédia du moment, pour lire ses fichiers vidéo depuis le réseau.
Genre les popcorn hour A-500 ou Dune solo 4K (y en a peut être d'autres plus récents?)

Je me suis rendu compte que mon vieux A-100 ne prends pas en compte le DD+...

Y a du neuf depuis le n°20 de 2014? (Qu'il faut que je retrouve physiquement comme y a pas d'archive web.)

----------


## PrinceGITS

Il y aura moyen d'avoir le protocole de test des alimentations de DocTB qui a été censuré dans le dernier CPC HW ?
Parce que bon, on achète un peu CPC HW pour avoir des infos pointues.  ::): 

Sinon, je vais changer mon alim Corsair HX620 sous peu. Elle a plus de 10 ans.
Est-ce que ça vous intéresse de l'avoir pour la martyriser et voir comment évolue une alim dans le temps ?
Elle n'a pas été allumée H24, mais a supporté quelques configs musclée (dont un Q6600 bien overclocké  :;):  ).

----------


## ducon

Une idée de double page historique : les calculettes de poche.

----------


## ERISS

> Non, mais c'est *toi* qui a un souci, parce que c'est la gestion des gros disques, c'était un problème y a 10 ans, pas maintenant.


Peut-être, mais les infos ne sont pas mis à jour. On a répété que les normes usb ne servaient pas à grand-chose, surtout le 3.0 (un peu comme tout le matos info avec ses déclinaisons en 2.0 etc), et puis tout à coup ça devient essentiel.
Jusqu'ici j'avais jamais vu de différences flagrantes entre les divers usb, du moins j'avais pas trop fait gaffe, pensant que c'était surtout commercial.
Si vraiment le problème est l'usb, j'ai pas encore testé. En tout cas ça marchait nickel avec mes 2To, puis lamentable avec des plus gros.

----------


## Dandu

> Peut-être, mais les infos ne sont pas mis à jour. On a répété que les normes usb ne servaient pas à grand-chose, surtout le 3.0 (un peu comme tout le matos info avec ses déclinaisons en 2.0 etc), et puis tout à coup ça devient essentiel.
> Jusqu'ici j'avais jamais vu de différences flagrantes entre les divers usb, du moins j'avais pas trop fait gaffe, pensant que c'était surtout commercial.
> Si vraiment le problème est l'usb, j'ai pas encore testé. En tout cas ça marchait nickel avec mes 2To, puis lamentable avec des plus gros.


Tu lis pas trop le magazine, alors (et les mauvaises personnes te conseillent).

Sérieux, l'USB 3.0, c'est pas commercial et y a un gros gain. En pratique, on est à genre pas loin de 15x plus rapide avec du bon matos.

Et (bis repetita), c'est peut-être un problème pour toi, mais la gestion des gros disques durs ne doit pas poser de soucis avec du matériel un peu moderne (genre moins de 10 ans) en 2018. 

Un boîtier USB 3.0, un disque dur et un Windows pas trop vieux (pas Windows XP, quoi), y a aucune raison que ça marche pas.

----------


## Mantalo

Bonsoir,

j'ai passé une partie de la journée sans internet, parce que les DSLAM FREE de la Vienne ont été en carafe un moment. Et du coup, je me rends compte que je n'ai qu'une idée ultra vague et floue de comment est structuré le réseau internet lambda, ou bien les réseaux sécurisés. Un article sur ce sujet me plairait bien, surtout avec une partie "défense" de l'ANSI.
Merci encore pour la qualité des papiers et votre côté "investigation". Moi, ça me plait.

----------


## Old_Bear

J'avais été alléché par l'annonce  d'un dossier "couverture WiFi" pour le dernier CPCHardware [n°37].
A la lecture du dossier, j'ai été déçu par l’éjection d'entrée de jeu des systèmes de répéteurs Wifi qui "peuvent sembler intéressant" ... mais qui "posent rapidement quelques problèmes".
Tout ça au profit de boitiers multiples sexy et vendeurs ...
Donc je réitère je souhaiterais un test comparatif de solutions comportant des *répéteurs Wifi* avec une analyse sérieuse et complète des problèmes et des avantages éventuels.

----------


## Narm

> J'avais été alléché par l'annonce  d'un dossier "couverture WiFi" pour le dernier CPCHardware [n°37].
> A la lecture du dossier, j'ai été déçu par l’éjection d'entrée de jeu des systèmes de répéteurs Wifi qui "peuvent sembler intéressant" ... mais qui "posent rapidement quelques problèmes".
> Tout ça au profit de boitiers multiples sexy et vendeurs ...
> Donc je réitère je souhaiterais un test comparatif de solutions comportant des *répéteurs Wifi* avec une analyse sérieuse et complète des problèmes et des avantages éventuels.


D'expérience la plupart des personnes ne veulent pas mettre plus de 100 balles dans l'amélioration de leur couverture wifi : je parle de la fameuse Mme Michu et son fils qui souhaite pouvoir regarder netflix ou jouer à la PS4 depuis sa chambre sous les combles alors que la box est situé à côté de l'entrée au rez de chaussée. Certes, il ne s'agit pas du lectorat de CPCH, dont une partie sera peut être enclin à mettre un tiers d'un salaire mensuel dans l'amélioration de sa couverture wifi. 
Mais le lectorat de CPCH est souvent décideur justement pour les Mme Michu d'où la nécessité d'avoir un tel article.

----------


## Dandu

> J'avais été alléché par l'annonce  d'un dossier "couverture WiFi" pour le dernier CPCHardware [n°37].
> A la lecture du dossier, j'ai été déçu par l’éjection d'entrée de jeu des systèmes de répéteurs Wifi qui "peuvent sembler intéressant" ... mais qui "posent rapidement quelques problèmes".
> Tout ça au profit de boitiers multiples sexy et vendeurs ...
> Donc je réitère je souhaiterais un test comparatif de solutions comportant des *répéteurs Wifi* avec une analyse sérieuse et complète des problèmes et des avantages éventuels.


Y a une bonne raison, et expliquées : tant que la norme pour le mesh "standard" est pas adoptée par tout le monde, ça va reste nul.

Un répéteur standard, ça reçoit et ça renvoie sur la même bande, donc par design, déjà, tu divises les perfs par deux. Plus dans l'énorme majorité des cas, t'es obligé de foutre un second SSID pour le répéteur (donc c'est pas pratique). Et ça se gère séparément. 

Acheter un répéteur pas cher, ça n'a aucun intérêt : ça va être lent et pas pratique.

Un répéteur performant (triple bande, une bande pour la liaison, deux pour l'utilisateur), ça va donner la même chose en perfs que les solutions mesh, avec un second SID, une administration dédiée et donc un côté pratique plus faible. Et généralement pour le même prix qu'une solution mesh (en tout cas un satellite).

En fait, les deux solutions valables actuellement, c'est soit les solutions mesh, soit un point d'accès basique pas cher relié en Ethernet pour couvrir la zone. Ca va faire la même chose en pratique qu'un répéteur basique pour moins cher. Avec les mêmes emmerdes, ceci dit (double réseau, etc.).

Les répéteurs, ça deviendra un minimum intéressant quand les produits standardisés mesh seront là, mais ça coutera le même prix qu'un satellite actuel.


Et accessoirement, les répéteurs (et routeurs) pas cher, comme le dit l'article, c'est pas performant. On a fréquemment des appareils uniquement 11n ou alors avec du 11ac mais de l'Ethernet 100 (donc autant garder la Box)

----------


## ylyad

Ou alors, il faut faire ça: https://arstechnica.com/information-...with-pro-gear/  ::trollface::

----------


## Old_Bear

En fait j'attends  de CPCHardware autre chose que des approximations, il ne suffit pas de dire que d'un côté c'est mal parce que dans la majorité des cas, il faut un double réseau et que l'autre côté avoir à utiliser une appli sur smartphone avec un compte chez le constructeur c'est pas terrible mais ça le fait.

Il y avait déjà le test publié sur NEXTInpact : Google Wifi, Netgear Orbi et TP-Link Deco face à La Nouvelle Livebox d'Orange en octobre 2017, des comparatifs des différentes solutions en situation réelle aurait été une info, des explication didactiques rationnelles et circonstanciées aurait aussi pu aider l'utilisateur moyen à se faire une idée hors du buzz et de l'utilisation des arguments d'autorité .

En ce qui me concerne, je suis un partisan inconditionnel du câble Ethernet ... mais il y a des cas où c'est compliqué à utiliser par exemple dans le bati ancien avec des murs de 80 cm, dans des locaux séparés ou dans des endroit juste rénovés où on ne peut pas faire des trous partout et  je n'ai pas les moyens de faire des essais comparatifs.

----------


## Dandu

C'est le cas pour les boîtiers testés, y a pas d'approximation, y a de gros tests, mais c'est résumé dans le magazine.

Mais faut bien prendre en compte un truc : *c'est mauvais par conception*. Je vais pas passer mon temps à tester des répéteurs Wi-Fi ou des trucs d'entrée de gamme pour arriver à la conclusion que c'est mauvais quand je sais au départ que c'est mauvais. C'est intéressant de le faire quand on peut avoir un doute ou quand il existe pas d'alternatives, mais dans le cas des répéteurs, le fonctionnement de base est problématique et faut pas s'attendre à quelque chose d'efficace ou d'intéressant. 

Surtout que le côté "compte chez le constructeur", c'est assez simple : tout le monde le fait. répéteur ou pas. Sur les trucs semi-pro, c'est limite pire : t'as besoin d'un contrôleur qui est soit sur une machine chez toi, soit direct dans le cloud du constructeur. Cisco file des point d'accès quand on suit une formation (gratuite) mais si on veut l'utiliser ensuite, faut passer par leurs solutions de gestion. Dès que t'iras vers un acteur connu du marché et dans un produit grand public (un répéteur), tu vas te retrouver avec une configuration par smartphone avec un compte obligatoire. Parce que le public veut une config simple et que le compte permet un accès distant facilement (notamment). 

T'éviteras ça dans des trucs un peu roots ou vieux, ou dans les marques peu connues, mais t'auras vite d'autres problèmes liés (performances, backdoor, etc.).

La place dans le magazine est limitée, notre temps aussi, donc on essaye de tester des choses qui peuvent avoir un intérêt pour les utilisateurs. Tester des trucs qu'on sait problématique, c'est amusant deux secondes dans 1/3 de pages en test flash, mais je vais pas en faire six pages.

----------


## guillomp

> C'est le cas pour les boîtiers testés, y a pas d'approximation, y a de gros tests, mais c'est résumé dans le magazine.
> 
> Mais faut bien prendre en compte un truc : *c'est mauvais par conception*. Je vais pas passer mon temps à tester des répéteurs Wi-Fi ou des trucs d'entrée de gamme pour arriver à la conclusion que c'est mauvais quand je sais au départ que c'est mauvais. C'est intéressant de le faire quand on peut avoir un doute ou quand il existe pas d'alternatives, mais dans le cas des répéteurs, le fonctionnement de base est problématique et faut pas s'attendre à quelque chose d'efficace ou d'intéressant. 
> 
> Surtout que le côté "compte chez le constructeur", c'est assez simple : tout le monde le fait. répéteur ou pas. Sur les trucs semi-pro, c'est limite pire : t'as besoin d'un contrôleur qui est soit sur une machine chez toi, soit direct dans le cloud du constructeur. Cisco file des point d'accès quand on suit une formation (gratuite) mais si on veut l'utiliser ensuite, faut passer par leurs solutions de gestion. Dès que t'iras vers un acteur connu du marché et dans un produit grand public (un répéteur), tu vas te retrouver avec une configuration par smartphone avec un compte obligatoire. Parce que le public veut une config simple et que le compte permet un accès distant facilement (notamment). 
> 
> T'éviteras ça dans des trucs un peu roots ou vieux, ou dans les marques peu connues, mais t'auras vite d'autres problèmes liés (performances, backdoor, etc.).
> 
> La place dans le magazine est limitée, notre temps aussi, donc on essaye de tester des choses qui peuvent avoir un intérêt pour les utilisateurs. Tester des trucs qu'on sait problématique, c'est amusant deux secondes dans 1/3 de pages en test flash, mais je vais pas en faire six pages.


Tu me casse le moral... En gros y'aura jamais de solution un peu sérieuse sans être pro sans avoir ce type de config avec smartphone et/ou cloud...

----------


## Old_Bear

J'ai bien envie de tester la solution "devolo GigaGate Starter Kit" qui n'est pas spécialement bas de gamme et qui me parait adaptée à mon problème, ... consulter les Forums de CanardPC dans la cabane au fond du jardin sans avoir à tirer de façon propre 70m de cable Ethernet, encore que ce soit peut-être la meilleure solution.
Pour gagner de la place, on pourra éviter un nouvel article de 2 pages sur 3Dfx, la mienne vient de partir à la déchetterie, j'adore ces vieux machins, mais bon, ça prend trop de place.

----------


## Dandu

Le Devolo, c'est ce qu'on a testé, en fait. Sauf que le Devolo, c'est noir et anguleux, ceux du mag', c'est blanc et arrondi. C'est pas vraiment un répéteur, ça émet son propre réseau. 

Après, et on peut le regretter, les solutions grand public vont vers cloud/smartphone et c'est inexorable. Les ventes de PC baissent, les ventes de smartphones augmentent. Dans pas mal de foyers, le seul device pour accéder à Internet est un smartphone. Et même dans les PC, la majorité des ventes c'est des portables, et l'Ethernet disparaît de ces derniers. Donc les points d'accès configurables proprement via un navigateur sans cloud, ça va se cantonner au monde Pro, avec éventuellement quelques trucs de joueurs/geek, mais c'est souvent assez cher. Dans le segment 50/200 €, on va avoir que des trucs smartphones/cloud. 

Après, pour ton problème précis, les trucs à base de CPL marchent pas trop mal tant que le but est pas de disposer d'une connexion vraiment rapide. Pour couvrir un truc éloigné, un boîtier CPL avec point d'accès intégré, ça passe (je suppose qu'il y a du courant dans la cabane). Les perfs sont généralement pas géniales et on a un réseau séparés, mais ça fonctionnera. C'est souvent des CPL 500/1000 (en CPL, on peut s'attendre à 1/3 du débit théorique sur une installation propre) avec un point d'accès 11n 2x2 ou 11ac 1x1 (ça permet de taper ~100 Mb/s réel environ).

----------


## Old_Bear

Merci et  je comprend bien la problématique du 80/20.

Dans le cas précis, le CPL n'est pas jouable. Comme c'est souvent comme ça à la campagne, pour des raisons techniques, le local a un compteur à part.
Je pense que c'est parti pour 100m de câble Ethernet en Cat 6.
Bon, on va pas s'éterniser là dessus, au départ c'était dans le cadre d'une discussion avec mon Clan de jeu et mon "team mate" le plus concerné a opté pour un pack Orbi 50.

----------


## Narm

> Dans pas mal de foyers, le seul device pour accéder à Internet est un smartphone.


Il y a des études chiffrée là-dessus ? 
Car ce n'est pas ce que je constate dans mon département. 
Si je me base sur ma clientèle (environ 300 foyers brassant quasiment toutes les catégories socio-professionnelles et tous les âges), le smartphone seul est super-marginal. Les quelques cas où les foyers abandonnent les PC c'est au profit d'une tablette ou d'un arrêt pur et simple de l'utilisation d'outils informatiques car les personnes deviennent trop âgées. L'ordinateur est toujours vu comme une nécessité pour ceux ayant des enfants dans les cycles scolaires, ceux qui ramènent du travail à la maison. Mais il est renouvelé bien moins fréquemment qu'avant les années 2010, ce qui peut expliquer la baisse des ventes. 

Mais mon échantillon est peut être pas assez représentatif, d'où le fait que je sois preneur d'articles permettant de quantifier le "pas mal" de foyers. 




> Pour gagner de la place, on pourra éviter un nouvel article de 2 pages sur 3Dfx, *la mienne vient de partir à la déchetterie*, j'adore ces vieux machins, mais bon, ça prend trop de place.



Faut la confier à un collectionneur  :Emo:

----------


## Old_Bear

@ Narm : tu habites à la campagne, même s'il y a des centres urbains proches. A l'heure actuelle, l'estimation pour la France c'est une population vivant en zone urbaine et péri-urbaine à 80%.
Sources : 
http://www.observationsociete.fr/pop...-plafonne.html
https://donnees.banquemondiale.org/i...=FR&start=1960

L'écart considérable d'équipement entre les zones urbaines et zone rurales est très souvent mal ou peu perçu par les personnes qui vivent en ville.
Dans le village, si tu es chez Bouygues, il faut se mettre sur le pas de ta porte et tenir le téléphone à bout de bras  ... , mais à 5 km quand tu montes un peu dans la montagne, c'est zéro pour tout le monde.
Ici, les zones blanches c'est environ 50% du territoire, donc selon où tu habites, un smartphone est sans grand intérêt [sauf pour frimer].

----------


## ylyad

Ben voilà, Dandu tient son idée de dossier pour le prochain CPC Hardware  :Cigare:  

Mais oui, pareil chez moi, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de remplacer les PC. J'investis dans du NAS, du routeur wifi, et des smartphones, mais au niveau PCs, je remplace le HDD des bécanes vieillissantes (certaines ont 10 ans...) par un SSD et ça repart suffisamment - pour mes gamins et même pour moi, ça suffit amplement. Si jamais j'ai besoin d'acheter un PC, je regarde de l'occasion (quitte là aussi à switcher HDD et SSD et upgrader la RAM). Ca n'empêche pas que les PC sont pas mal utilisés - moi le premier, mais mes enfants aussi : ça ne vient pas à l'idée de mon fils de faire un exposé sur sa tablette, même les recherches il les fait sur PC mais une fois qu'il a fini de bosser, il passe direct sur sa tablette pour YT ou jouer.

----------


## Old_Bear

@ Narma : tu habites à la campagne, même s'il y a des centres urbains proches. A l'heure actuelle, l'estimation pour la France c'est une population vivant en zone urbaine et péri-urbaine à 80%.
Sources : 
http://www.observationsociete.fr/pop...-plafonne.html
https://donnees.banquemondiale.org/i...=FR&start=1960

L'écart considérable d'équipement entre les zones urbaines et zone rurales est très souvent mal ou peu perçu par les personnes qui vivent en ville.
Dans le village, si tu es chez Bouygues, il faut se mettre sur le pas de ta porte et tenir le téléphone à bout de bras  ... , mais à 5 km quand tu montes un peu dans la montagne, c'est zéro pour tout le monde.
Ici, les zones blanches c'est environ 50% du territoire, donc selon où tu habites, un smartphone est sans intérêt.

Les études de 2013 et 2015 montraient une expansion "explosive" de l'équipement en tablettes mais surtout en smartphones ...
Sources :
https://www.nextinpact.com/news/8019...s-au-monde.htm
https://www.arcep.fr/uploads/tx_gspu...EP_nov2015.pdf
... des sources indirectes citent des études du CREDOC mais je n'ai pas trouvé un accès aux documents cités en référence, par exemple :
https://www.20minutes.fr/high-tech/2...ue-2017-france

----------


## gros_bidule

Questions : 
- pourquoi les noms des écrans PC sont-ils à coucher dehors ? Acer PRO D4NS-PP4TONCUL1Z-3A, ça veut vraiment dire quelque chose, ou bien est-ce seulement un délire des constructeurs ?
- Le constructeur Liyama a t-il conscience qu'avec la police de caractères et la casse qu'il utilise, personne ne sait s'il faut dire liyama, iiyama, ilyama, llyama...

----------


## Eradan

iiyama utilise deux i minuscules pour que la prononciation soit claire: i-i-yama. La police est très lisible, avec le point sur les i à la manière japonaise (de petits cercles.) Je ne sais pas comment tu as pu voir un L dans le nom.

Chez iiyama, de ce que j'ai pu comprendre, les noms suivent une nomenclature de gamme (ou génération?)/diagonale/série/variante/fonctionnalités. B2409HDS, XB2485WSU, E2607WS: B, XB et E sont la gamme (ou la génération), 24, 24 et 26 les diagonales, et le reste des séries, des caractéristiques ou des fonctionnalités. Je pense que c'est la même chose chez les autres constructeurs.

----------


## gros_bidule

> iiyama utilise deux i minuscules pour que la prononciation soit claire: i-i-yama. La police est très lisible, avec le point sur les i à la manière japonaise (de petits cercles.) Je ne sais pas comment tu as pu voir un L dans le nom.


Dans les mags CPCHW, la police fait que le L est écrit comme le l, ça fait donc llyama.
Du coup c est iiyama ??

----------


## Eradan

https://iiyama.com/fr_fr/ de la ville du même nom  :;):

----------


## gros_bidule

:^_^:

----------


## Mastaba

Ah iiyama, une valeur sûre depuis mon bon vieux A901HT et son degauss qui doit tuer tous les électrosensibles dans un rayon de 3km.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Ah iiyama, une valeur sûre depuis mon bon vieux A901HT et son degauss qui doit tuer tous les électrosensibles dans un rayon de 3km.


Roh oui je m'en souviens de ce degauss de ouf, on l'activait par pur plaisir  :Vibre:

----------


## ylyad

> Roh oui je m'en souviens de ce degauss de ouf, on l'activait par pur plaisir

----------


## Cedski

Oh putain le degauss, les souvenirs les gars, j'avais oublié...  ::wub::

----------


## Dandu

> Questions : 
> - pourquoi les noms des écrans PC sont-ils à coucher dehors ? Acer PRO D4NS-PP4TONCUL1Z-3A, ça veut vraiment dire quelque chose, ou bien est-ce seulement un délire des constructeurs ?
> - Le constructeur Liyama a t-il conscience qu'avec la police de caractères et la casse qu'il utilise, personne ne sait s'il faut dire liyama, iiyama, ilyama, llyama...


Non, mais le nom des produits, c'est 90 % des marques. Personne comprend.

Après, t'as l'effet inverse avec Apple : le même nom depuis 10 ans avec juste l'année éventuellement, mais ça aide pas plus.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ben voilà, Dandu tient son idée de dossier pour le prochain CPC Hardware  
> 
> Mais oui, pareil chez moi, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de remplacer les PC. J'investis dans du NAS, du routeur wifi, et des smartphones, mais au niveau PCs, je remplace le HDD des bécanes vieillissantes (certaines ont 10 ans...) par un SSD et ça repart suffisamment - pour mes gamins et même pour moi, ça suffit amplement. Si jamais j'ai besoin d'acheter un PC, je regarde de l'occasion (quitte là aussi à switcher HDD et SSD et upgrader la RAM). Ca n'empêche pas que les PC sont pas mal utilisés - moi le premier, mais mes enfants aussi : ça ne vient pas à l'idée de mon fils de faire un exposé sur sa tablette, même les recherches il les fait sur PC mais une fois qu'il a fini de bosser, il passe direct sur sa tablette pour YT ou jouer.


Rappel quand même : pour la majorité de la population, mettre un SSD n'est pas une option. Ils ne savent pas ce qu'est un SSD. 

L'accès à Internet se fait de plus en plus sur les smartphones et éventuellement les tablettes. Ca empêche pas d'avoir un vieux PC à la maison pour les exposés, mais en pratique, c'est même plus nécessaire. La contrainte a souvent été "Je dois imprimer/taper des lettre", mais actuellement on peut imprimer depuis une tablette/smartphone sans soucis et la majorité des tablettes proposent un clavier en option.

Après, les usages des jeunes peuvent parfois sembler incompréhensibles pour diverses raisons, ils utilis(ai)ent Snapchat que les plus de 25 ans comprennent pas, ou passent essentiellement par YouTube pour écouter de la musique. 

Et sinon, pour les histoires de campagne, je suis pas en pleine cambrousse, mais ça m'empêche pas d'avoir un réseau GSM moisis chez moi :D

----------


## Old_Bear

Pour la campagne, il y a aussi des surprises ... 
Débit descendant : 75973 kbps (9274 Kio/s) - Débit montant : 17728 kbps (2164.1 Kio/s) - Ping : 15 ms
... le NRA du canton est au fond du jardin, derrière la cabane, au bout d'un câble cuivre de 281 m.

Mais pour l'usage du smartphone, la campagne c'est ça aussi :


C'est pas une connexion pourrie, c'est pas de connexion du tout.

NB : il s'agit de la couverture calculée, en pratique chez moi, d'une part les crêtes et sommets fréquentés par les lapins et les sangliers sont mieux couverts que les fonds des vallées où habitent les humains, d'autre part, le moindre obstacle coupe le signal, comme au centre du village !

----------


## ylyad

> Rappel quand même : pour la majorité de la population, mettre un SSD n'est pas une option. Ils ne savent pas ce qu'est un SSD.


Oui, pas faux...  



> L'accès à Internet se fait de plus en plus sur les smartphones et éventuellement les tablettes. Ca empêche pas d'avoir un vieux PC à la maison pour les exposés, mais en pratique, c'est même plus nécessaire. La contrainte a souvent été "Je dois imprimer/taper des lettre", mais actuellement on peut imprimer depuis une tablette/smartphone sans soucis et la majorité des tablettes proposent un clavier en option.
> 
> Après, les usages des jeunes peuvent parfois sembler incompréhensibles pour diverses raisons, ils utilis(ai)ent Snapchat que les plus de 25 ans comprennent pas, ou passent essentiellement par YouTube pour écouter de la musique.


J'ai pas dit que c'était logique, je constatais  ::P:

----------


## Old_Bear

A propos d'ondes, un petit rappel datant de 1944 : "Chart of Electromagnetic Radiations" du Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory, je ne m'en lasse pas, j'ai monté mon premier poste à galène en 58 ...


... mais, c'est pas le sujet .

Je pense qu'il pourrait être intéressant d'expliquer en quoi les différents systèmes que nous utilisons plus ou moins tout les jours par exemple Radio, TV, GSM, GPS, Wifi, Bluetooth ... sont différents ou pas.

----------


## ylyad

Il est magnifique et fabuleux ce poster  ::o:

----------


## Praetor

> Il est magnifique et fabuleux ce poster


Le plotter du bureau va faire des heures sup'  ::ninja::

----------


## TiNitro

> A propos d'ondes, un petit rappel datant de 1944 : "Chart of Electromagnetic Radiations" du Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory, je ne m'en lasse pas, j'ai monté mon premier poste à galène en 58 ...
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/07/27/f25...96ad87ffc1.jpg
> ... mais, c'est pas le sujet .
> 
> Je pense qu'il pourrait être intéressant d'expliquer en quoi les différents systèmes que nous utilisons plus ou moins tout les jours par exemple Radio, TV, GSM, GPS, Wifi, Bluetooth ... sont différents ou pas.


 ::wub:: 
neeed

----------


## Mastaba

Un comparatif de mini-climatiseurs.
Avec un dossier annexe sur le fonctionnement physique (le cycle de compression/condensation/détente) et les idées reçues sur les réfrigérateurs.
Crosstopic avec les systèmes de phase change pour PC, des vieux Vapochill LS & Prometeia Mach2 aux systèmes homemade (coucou Rosco, Zytra & les autres de cooling-masters).

----------


## Old_Bear

... avec aussi un test du cheat truc utilisé par Intel au *Computex* pour contrer la comm. d'AMD ... et refroidir un CPU 28 cœurs à 5 GHz avec un gros machin caché sous la table ?

----------


## CRB7

Une petite question depuis le temps que je lis les tests.

Sur le mode turbo intel :

Si j'ai 2 proc identiques, un a 2Ghz et un a 2,9Ghz, avc un mode turbo respectif a 3,1 et 3,3Ghz

En utilisation je m'attends a 30% de perf en plus ou 7% ?

D’après ce que j'ai vu, bien refroidi un proc tiens le turbo sans limite de temps, alors a quoi elle sert la fréquence de base ?
C'est juste du marketing pour me faire aller vers la version 2,9 en espérant un plus significatif ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Autre chose.

Est-ce que les test de chargeurs de mobiles peuvent être prit comme valable pour l'alimentation d'un RPi, orange pi ou autre SBC.

Ou il y a des spécificités pour ce genre de cartes ?

Je me prend le choux avec un orange pi qui ne boot pas correctement avec une alim de psp, ni un autre prétendument 5V, 2A, alors que sur un alim de labo elle ne demande que 0,6A max sous 5V

Et pour finir, sur le test wifi du derniers mag.

Ce serait sympa d'avoir un idée du gain par rapport a des solutions de type ubiquiti ou équivalentes

----------


## Cowboy

> Est-ce que les test de chargeurs de mobiles peuvent être prit comme valable pour l'alimentation d'un RPi, orange pi ou autre SBC.
> 
> Ou il y a des spécificités pour ce genre de cartes ?


Ce n'est pas le lieu pour discuter de ca, mais le câble a plus d'importance que l'alimentation.

----------


## Dandu

Sur le CPU 

Tu peux pas vraiment savoir. A architecture identique et (surtout) TDP identique, sûrement 7 % si le TDP limite pas. S'il limite... on peut pas vraiment savoir. Parce que dans l'absolu, les puces tiennent même pas la fréquence de base dans la longueur dans ce cas là. Plus le fait qu'Intel indique rarement (et de moins en moins) les Turbo intermédiaires. Le récent 8086K, il a un Turbo à 5 GHz... sur un core. Sur plusieurs, il a les mêmes fréquences que le 8700K. 

Après, on peut supposer sans trop se tromper que le modèle avec la plus grande fréquence de base ira plus vite en moyenne.

Sur les chargeurs

Les chargeurs de mobile offrent généralement pas la puissance nécessaire, déjà. Pour les cartes modernes, vaut mieux 2,5 ou 3 A et les smartphones ont rarement ça (c'est quand même plutôt 1 ou 2 A max). Ensuite, comme dit Cowboy, le câble a de l'importance, surtout sa résistance. faut essayer de mesurer, si c'est possible, la tension en charge : avec un câble USB trop long (ou trop fin, d'ailleurs) le 5 V est trop faible au démarrage et ça plante. 

Sur le Wi-Fi

Y a pas forcément de gain par rapport à de l'Ubiquiti (enfin, y a des Ubiquiti rapide, en tout cas). Mais par contre, c'est user friendly, ce qui est absolument pas le cas des Ubiquiti.

----------


## CRB7

L'exemple du cpu était tiré du macbook pro 2016 avec et sans touchbar.

A lire les fréquences la version sans a l'air d'une brelle, a l'utilisation j'ai pas l'impression d'une grosse différence.

Pour les chargeur j'ai acheté un aukey (ce qui est complétement con au fond vu que j'ai rien de compatible avec la norme quick charge) je vais tester pour voir.

----------


## Dandu

Sur les MacBook Pro, la différence réelle (en dehors des benchs) risque d'être élevée, pour une bonne raison : ils ont pas le même TDP.

Le modèle avec TouchBar a un CPU 28 W (de mémoire), la version sans un TDP de 15 W. Sur des tâches courtes, ça change pas grand chose vu que par défaut, l'inertie thermique est prise en compte (en gros, pendant xx secondes, le CPU a un TDP artificiellement plus élevé) et donc on a le Turbo max. Sur de longues tâches (genre compression vidéo, traitement de RAW, etc.), on arrive vite aux limites du TDP de 15 W, surtout si on utilise le GPU Intel en même temps. Mais c'est pas nécessairement mis en avant dans les tests, vu que les benchs de performances pures ont un temps de calcul trop court pour montrer ce genre de différences. Et que tout le monde teste pas avec de la compression vidéo ou des trucs un peu longs pour des questions de temps.

La différence reste malgré tout pas énorme pour une raison simple : même Turbo à fond, on s'approche pas tellement du TDP réel dans les versions 28 W. 

Mais Intel a de toute façon réglé le problème récemment, les modèles Quad actuels arrivent bien plus vites aux limites du TDP, donc on voit forcément plus les limites du Turbo.

----------


## Nilsou

Bonjour, je viens de lire le Canard PC hardware no 38, et plus particulièrement l'article sur les Nvidia RTX, architecture Turing. J'avais quelques remarques et comme je n'ai pas trouvé de topic dédié (pas encore ouvert par Izual dans "actualité CPC") du coups je poste ici. 

Mes quelques remarques sont en rapport avec les aspects apprentissages/deep machin et cie développés dans vos explications, vu que c'est mon domaine de spécialité (bossant dans la recherche dans le domaine depuis quelques années).

Quand vous dites, par exemple : 
"Nvidia indique qu'à l'avenir, il sera plus facile d'améliorer ces algorithmes (en utilisant le deep learning ou autres) que d'augmenter la puissance brute des GPU (afin de calculer plus d'échantillon par pixel)."

-> Vu que vous ne commentiez pas cette affirmation, je tenais à préciser, si nécessaire, que c'est du pure pipeau. L'efficacité d'algorithme de dé-bruitage de sources basé sur de l'apprentissage, fut-il profond, est assez connu et maitrisé, et, même si les résultats sont bien souvent supérieure à d'autres méthode, on ne "bas" pas la physique du traitement du signal et la théorie de l'information. Le résultat est donc toujours un brin "crade" et présente des limites bien connue. 
La réalité est sans doute plus proche de l'affirmation contraire : les algos de deep learning et cie ont atteint, pour beaucoup un certain plafonds sur ce genre d'applications, et augmenter leur taille au bout d'un moment ne change pas le résultat, surtout qu'ici on imagine que la taille est directement lié à la résolution de l'image, et non à la profondeur de traitement, et donc que le "meilleur" résultat du filtrage a une résolution donnée se calculera de façon optimale sur un nombre donnée de couche neuronale. En conséquence l'algorithme sera probablement optimal à résolution égale sur un matériel "accélérateur de deep learning" de taille fixe, et ce, quelque soit la profondeur de rendu de raytracing. 

Tout ça pour dire qu'au bout d'un certains seuil, l'amélioration, qu'elle soit matérielle ou algorithmique, sur ce filtrage, ne servira à rien, ou donnera un résultat crade, une sorte de "flou" (que je semble d'ailleurs apercevoir sur votre exemple donné en image dans votre article). J'imagine qu'ils ne sont guère plus loin que le "seuil" en question vu qu'ils ont déjà du optimiser le truc à mort.

En conséquence, l'affirmation me parait être complétement à l'opposé de ce que sera la réalité. Pour info, ce type d'algo de deep learning de debruitage s'applique depuis des lustres en traitement du signal (voix, images, videos etc...) et si ça aide un peu, ça n'a jamais vraiment dispensé d'augmenter la résolution au bout d'un moment pour améliorer le rendu ... 

->Par contre le "test empirique" sur les probabilités de croisement de rayon (BVH) est une tache amplement améliorable via apprentissage. Qui offre donc une marge conséquente de manœuvre. 

-> Vous ne citez pas les exploitations "classique" des Tensors cores qui pourront s'offrir aux JV, outre le deep learning. Le simple traitement d'image à la papa, en l'exploitant comme de bonne vieille LUT par exemple. Des effets comme le "tramage", de mémoire, profiterait pas mal de ce genre de cœur. Tout les filtres colorimétrique en général en fait. Le seul soucis c'est qu'ils sont déjà assez peu cher en général, mais c'est tout de même appréciable. 

-> Le DLSS me parait être une incroyable fumisterie. On sait faire de l'upscaling d'image grâce à l'apprentissage depuis des lustres, et c'est maintenant implémenté de base dans pas mal d'application grand public, du simple affichage d'image dans votre visionneuse d'image préféré, à l'upscale temps réel de vidéo (algorithme NNEDI3 de MadVr, pour le lecteur MPC-HC (entre autre), par exemple, de mémoire) et comme dans ma première remarque sur le debruitage : les limites en sont bien connues et se heurtent aux simples lois de bases de la transformation des signaux modulo la perception humaine. En clair : aucun de ces algos n'a rendu la quête de vidéo 1080p caduque... rien ne remplace une résolution plus élevé et ce genre d'algos introduira un effet de flou absolument inévitable. Je peut à peu prés assurer qu'aucun algos actuel ne permet de tromper l’œil en passant de 2560*1440 à 3840*2160 comme dans votre exemple. Vous pouvez faire le test vous-même avec n'importe quelle bibliothèque d'apprentissage et une base d'image, c'est un jeu d'enfant et vous verrez bien. Le résultat est impressionnant par rapport à un agrandissement de base, mais ridicule par rapport à la véritable résolution. 

-> Votre remarque sur la capacité à apprendre sur tel ou tel jeu n'est pas forcement pertinente, sur ce genre d'algorithme il est certes possible d'améliorer l'apprentissage en spécialisant l’algorithme à un jeu précis.
Mais les algos généralistes (sur des bases d'images "mondes" réelles) donnent de bons résultats. Les "petits jeux" ne souffriront donc guère du problème si Nvidia fournit une base "générale". Par ailleurs, il est généralement très facile de faire l'apprentissage sois même, sur une grosse machine certes, et durant quelques jours/semaines, certes, mais quand même, ça reste dans le domaine du raisonnable (en labo en tout cas). Si Nvidia ne fournit pas l'outil dédié pour faire tourner son algos sur une base d'image sortant de son application, alors il est probable qu'il soit très simple de le faire sois même et de l'implémenter dans le bouzin. En quelques mois on peut être assuré qu'un outil gratuit existera pour le faire.

-> J'ai eu beau y réfléchir j'ai vraiment du mal à voir comment une résolution plus basse peut apporter une quelconque solution au problème de l'aliaising  ::huh::  Ca c'est plus trop ma branche de spécialité, mais quand même, ça parait fumeux ... 

A moins de faire l'apprentissage sur une résolution finale absolument dénué d'aliaising... et dans ce cas on fait l'association "image 1 -> image 2 sans aliaising" mais dans ce cas c'est tout l'argumentaire de Nvidia qui tient au pur bullshit ... puisque le DLSS n'a absolument pas besoin que l'image 1 soit en sous résolution. Le fait d'y mettre cette sous résolution en entrée à aggrandir (agrandissement qui ne coute rien, un réseau de neurones qui approxime deux fonctions à taille de sortie égale n'a pas forcement besoin d’être plus gros que celui qui en approxime qu'une) n'est alors que la conséquence des performances catastrophiques de leur architecture matérielle de réseau de neurones, puisque cela revient à dire qu'ils n'arrivent pas à appliquer un filtre relativement "simple" sur une résolution de travail, en temps réel. Autant, donc, pour leur cœurs dédiés ... 
Il reste alors à comparer avec les algorithmes classiques, car, comme je le disais, il y aura un flou inevitable dans ce bazar, due à l'upscaling. Donc si je résume, pour remplacer des algos existants d'antialiaising introduisant un flou ... (leur principal défaut) ils font un algos basé sur l'apprentissage (ça c'est une bonne idée, même si elle n'est pas du tout d'eux ^^) mais comme ils ne peuvent pas l'implémenter en temps reel ils réduisent la résolution, ce qui introduira donc un flou dans l'opération inverse... 
J'ai bien du mal à voir la magie finale pour l'utilisateur, et il faudra quantifier le taux de flou entre une méthode et l'autre, mais mon petit doigt me dit que c'est loin d’être aussi tranché en faveur du DLSS.... 

Voila voila pour les remarques. 

Pour votre article en général je trouve qu'il manque un point important. Moi je suis bien content d'avoir ces nouvelles méthodes et technologies etc... mais le cout n'est-il pas plus important que le résultat ? En effet bon nombre des méthodes décrites (comme le DLSS dans mon dernier exemple) semblent souffrir d'un très délicat équilibre entre performance possible via l'architecture et résultat en comparaison des autres méthodes. Mais plus important, cet équilibre semblent être très suspect si on analyse la très grosse évolution du nombre de transistor dans l'architecture. 60% c'est énorme ... si déjà leurs nouvelles méthodes sont délicates et couteuse par rapport aux bidouilles usuelles, c’est à se demander si elles en valent vraiment la peine si elles sont la cause des 60% d'augmentation de transistor ... notamment par rapport à une CG classique qui aurait elle aussi gagné 60% en grosseur sur les étapes de rendu classique ! 

Voili voilou, j’espère ne pas avoir dit trop de merde ^^ Bon je suis nul nul en orthographe et j'ai un peu la flemme de relire un aussi gros pavé à cette heure, pardonnez moi  ::P:

----------


## mum1989

Bonjour, 
j'aime beaucoup CPC hardware c'est un des seuls magazine papier que j'achète encore.
mais j'ai une petite remarque sur un test de SSD le BX500, il ne mériterait pas un 7/10 certes il n'est pas cher, 
mais les performances ne sont pas la, 
à peine 100mo en écriture lorsque l'on copie plus de 12go, pareil pour les IOPS ça chute aussi, 
c'est l'un des plus mauvais de ce test :
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/.../BX500_480_GB/
Pour quelques €uros de plus on trouve nettement mieux.

----------


## Aerdalis

> Bonjour, 
> j'aime beaucoup CPC hardware c'est un des seuls magazine papier que j'achète encore.
> mais j'ai une petite remarque sur un test de SSD le BX500, il ne mériterait pas un 7/10 certes il n'est pas cher, 
> mais les performances ne sont pas la, 
> à peine 100mo en écriture lorsque l'on copie plus de 12go, pareil pour les IOPS ça chute aussi, 
> c'est l'un des plus mauvais de ce test :
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/.../BX500_480_GB/
> Pour quelques €uros de plus on trouve nettement mieux.


Bonjour

Quand on regarde le rapport perf/prix, le disque est tout de même très bien classé.

Les conclusions des deux articles me semblent aller dans le même sens. Les performances synthétiques sont moches, mais les performances en conditions réelles permettent de l'utiliser sans soucis sur une configuration de tous les jours (bureautique, jeu en prix serré). Je pense qu'il s'agit d'une question d'attentes en fonction du placement du produit.

Certes pour une à deux dizaines d'euros il y a mieux, mais la différence serait-elle tangible pour ce type d'usage ? Pour des configurations low cost, le raisonnement de mettre un peu plus pour obtenir un peu mieux peut s'appliquer sur de nombreux composants, laissant glisser la facture.

On parle d'une note de 7/10, ce qui est bien mais pas top.

----------


## mum1989

> Bonjour
> 
> Quand on regarde le rapport perf/prix, le disque est tout de même très bien classé.
>  les performances en conditions réelles/QUOTE]
> sont les plus mauvaise pour un SSD (temp au boot), bien que ça ne soit que d'un pouillème.


100mo/s c'est la vitesse d'un disque dur ...
les prix des SSD sont maintenant vraiment bas, 
je trouve dommage de partir sur ce type d'SSD qui ont les perfs qui chutent après une certaine utilisation. https://tpucdn.com/reviews/Crucial/B...ined_write.png
Si on a moins de budget on prend une capacité inférieure + un hdd, 
mais un bon modèle, pas un SSD qui a une vitesse d'écriture aussi mauvaise qu'un HDD...

le MX500 est par exemple bien mieux, bon ok +20€
https://tpucdn.com/reviews/Crucial/B...ined_write.png

----------


## Dandu

> Bonjour, 
> j'aime beaucoup CPC hardware c'est un des seuls magazine papier que j'achète encore.
> mais j'ai une petite remarque sur un test de SSD le BX500, il ne mériterait pas un 7/10 certes il n'est pas cher, 
> mais les performances ne sont pas la, 
> à peine 100mo en écriture lorsque l'on copie plus de 12go, pareil pour les IOPS ça chute aussi, 
> c'est l'un des plus mauvais de ce test :
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/.../BX500_480_GB/
> Pour quelques €uros de plus on trouve nettement mieux.


La note prend en compte le prix, et il est très intéressant. Et la baisse de perfs, elle suppose quand même de copier plus de 12 Go en peu de temps, ce qui reste rare.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 100mo/s c'est la vitesse d'un disque dur ...
> les prix des SSD sont maintenant vraiment bas, 
> je trouve dommage de partir sur ce type d'SSD qui ont les perfs qui chutent après une certaine utilisation. https://tpucdn.com/reviews/Crucial/B...ined_write.png
> Si on a moins de budget on prend une capacité inférieure + un hdd, 
> mais un bon modèle, pas un SSD qui a une vitesse d'écriture aussi mauvaise qu'un HDD...
> 
> le MX500 est par exemple bien mieux, bon ok +20€
> https://tpucdn.com/reviews/Crucial/B...ined_write.png


Et accessoirement, un MX500 a le même comportement sur les performances, comme une bonne partie des SSD modernes, d'ailleurs. La diminution est plus faible (merci la mémoire cache intégrée) mais ça va baisser aussi.

----------


## Mastaba

12Go c'est même pas un film de vacances en 1080p.

----------


## Eradan

Quel est l'intérêt de coller un film sur un SSD?

----------


## Dandu

> 12Go c'est même pas un film de vacances en 1080p.


Perso, ceux que j'achète sont plus petits que ça (et ceux que je ripe manuellement vachement plus gros). Mais tu trouves ça vraiment gênant dans ce genre de cas que ça descende à 100 Mo/s après 12 Go ? Même en considérant qu'on achète le SSD pour du stockage pur (pourquoi pas vu le prix), c'est pas trop un souci à mon sens (en tout cas, au vu du prix)

----------


## bambibreizh

Est-ce qu'il serait possible d'avoir un petit comparatif / guide d'achat sur les claviers "court" (TKL) en plus des claviers "classiques" ?
Ca peut être pratique pour réduire l'encombrement sur le bureau sans sacrifier les performances en jeux (je dis peut-être une bêtise...)
Simplement proposer une alternative TKL dans le guide d'achat comme pour les CPU/GPU (pour limiter la consommation de caractères).

----------


## Narm

Un dossier sur les trackers d'activités : Sont ils fiables dans leurs mesures (nombre de pas, étages, sommeil, rythme cardiaque, distance (estimée, mesurée en fonction GPS connecté, mesurée directement par le tracker))...
Et nous traquent-ils ? Quelles sont les données envoyées et vers où ?
Il y a beaucoup de monde sur le marché mais peut-être prendre les 3 ou 4 plus populaires ?

----------


## Dandu

> Est-ce qu'il serait possible d'avoir un petit comparatif / guide d'achat sur les claviers "court" (TKL) en plus des claviers "classiques" ?
> Ca peut être pratique pour réduire l'encombrement sur le bureau sans sacrifier les performances en jeux (je dis peut-être une bêtise...)
> Simplement proposer une alternative TKL dans le guide d'achat comme pour les CPU/GPU (pour limiter la consommation de caractères).


En alternative, éventuellement. Mais ça reste assez rare en Europe (et en AZERTY), vu qu'on doit presser deux touches pour les chiffres (alors qu'en QWERTY, ils sont accessibles directement). Après, la majorité des TKL sont orientés jeux, en dehors de quelques rares modèles "media center/Android"

----------


## gros_bidule

Je ne sais pas si cela a déjà été fait, mais a t-on une idée du budget du canard moyen ? Je veux dire, va t-il se payer une config low cost, milieu de gamme ou dépenser des sommes folles ?
Cela permettrait peut être de se focaliser un peu plus sur des produits accessibles, plutôt que tester des bidules hors de prix (1080, gpu externe ou clavier gamer à 100€ par exemple) qui n'intéresseront que deux-trois avocats ou fils à papa ^^.
Je dois avouer qu'étant du genre à jouer avec un clavier à 10€ et une souris sens fil silencieuse à 20€, le lis CPCHW plus pour me détendre et m'informer en général que pour gérer mon budget gaming. Il y a bien le guide d'achat qui est très bien, mais ça fait 3~4 pages.

Et surtout, positionner les perfs des igp intel/amd dans le gros graphique comparant les perfs des gpu amd/nvidia. Je pense que cela permettrait de mieux se rendre compte que les gpu bas de gamme ne sont pas plus intéressants que les igp, et montrer la potentielle différence entre igp intel et amd. Pour l'instant, à part se fier à "les gpu bas de gamme servent juste à placer un logo nvidia", difficile de se faire une véritable idée. 
Et même s'ils sont si pourris, on est tenté de se dire que les pilotes NVidia sont plus évolués que ceux d'Intel, ces derniers étant très peu mis à jour (pour dire, l'an dernier j'avais regardé le changelog intel : la grosse nouveauté était l'optimisation du support de Brink. Oui, Brink en 2017 et sur une Intel HD4400, wtf). Ce dernier point a t-il de l'importance, ou suis-je en train de me faire des idées ?

----------


## RedGuff

Bravo GB !
Personnellement, je souhaite un dossier sur le jeu avec Linux. L'intégration de Wine dans Steam fait du bien !

----------


## gros_bidule

+1, je pense aussi que nous sommes quelques uns à nous demander si les pilotes linux (en particulier amd) se sont améliorés.
Après tout, GOG et Steam proposent de plus en plus de jeux sous Linux (du moins debian/ubuntu compatible). En gros, si tu mets de côté les titres AAA vendus 70€ bah il y a largement de quoi faire.

----------


## zfil

> En alternative, éventuellement. Mais ça reste assez rare en Europe (et en AZERTY), vu qu'on doit presser deux touches pour les chiffres (alors qu'en QWERTY, ils sont accessibles directement). Après, la majorité des TKL sont orientés jeux, en dehors de quelques rares modèles "media center/Android"


Clairement le choix en TKL ou même plus compact est très limité en azerty ...

Par contre je ne suis pas d’accord sur ton affirmation concernant l'orientation gaming, les compacts sont très populaires pour dev, peut être plus les 60% que les tkl certes mais bon ...

----------


## bambibreizh

> Clairement le choix en TKL ou même plus compact est très limité en azerty ...
> 
> Par contre je ne suis pas d’accord sur ton affirmation concernant l'orientation gaming, les compacts sont très populaires pour dev, peut être plus les 60% que les tkl certes mais bon ...


Je crois bien que la plupart des clavier TKL (ou moins) sont mécanique, ce qui en fait des claviers prisés des joueurs (peut-être mon imaginaire ici qui parle, je laisse les pros me renvoyer dans mes 22 en cas d'ineptie).
Je suis cependant d'accord que les DEV (et même les g33k au sens large) sont assez fan de ces claviers (la question du pourquoi fan entre effet de mode et utilité réelle, le débat est ouvert).
En tout cas un petit encart "alternatif" dans la section clavier, je suis preneur si c'est possible !  :;):

----------


## Dandu

> Je ne sais pas si cela a déjà été fait, mais a t-on une idée du budget du canard moyen ? Je veux dire, va t-il se payer une config low cost, milieu de gamme ou dépenser des sommes folles ?
> Cela permettrait peut être de se focaliser un peu plus sur des produits accessibles, plutôt que tester des bidules hors de prix (1080, gpu externe ou clavier gamer à 100€ par exemple) qui n'intéresseront que deux-trois avocats ou fils à papa ^^.
> Je dois avouer qu'étant du genre à jouer avec un clavier à 10€ et une souris sens fil silencieuse à 20€, le lis CPCHW plus pour me détendre et m'informer en général que pour gérer mon budget gaming. Il y a bien le guide d'achat qui est très bien, mais ça fait 3~4 pages.
> 
> Et surtout, positionner les perfs des igp intel/amd dans le gros graphique comparant les perfs des gpu amd/nvidia. Je pense que cela permettrait de mieux se rendre compte que les gpu bas de gamme ne sont pas plus intéressants que les igp, et montrer la potentielle différence entre igp intel et amd. Pour l'instant, à part se fier à "les gpu bas de gamme servent juste à placer un logo nvidia", difficile de se faire une véritable idée. 
> Et même s'ils sont si pourris, on est tenté de se dire que les pilotes NVidia sont plus évolués que ceux d'Intel, ces derniers étant très peu mis à jour (pour dire, l'an dernier j'avais regardé le changelog intel : la grosse nouveauté était l'optimisation du support de Brink. Oui, Brink en 2017 et sur une Intel HD4400, wtf). Ce dernier point a t-il de l'importance, ou suis-je en train de me faire des idées ?


Premier point, les joueurs achètent quand même plutôt des machines assez puissantes (donc onéreuse) et du coup, tant qu'à faire, prennent des accessoires au moins milieu de gamme pour jouer (donc pour une souris, comptez ~40 €). Y a aussi une question de cohérence, une machine de joueurs rapides pour se retrouver avec un clavier qui bloque quand on presse trois touches en même temps, c'est pas très agréable.

L'autre point, lié, c'est qu'on teste quand même parfois des trucs d'entrée de gamme, mais c'est généralement pas intéressant comme test. Soit ça marche correctement mais c'est basique, donc c'est difficile de dire un truc dessus (genre un clavier à 10 €), soit c'est tout pourri parce qu'ils essayent de faire du complet sans le budget pour (genre les claviers de joueurs pseudo-mécaniques à 20 ou 30 €). 

Pour les IGP, c'est compliqué parce que les performances varient en fonction du CPU, de façon assez importante. Un IGP de Pentium reste bien plus lent qu'un IGP d'un gros Core i7 avec un TDP élevé, en dehors des considérations d'unités et de fréquence. Pour les pilotes des IGP, Intle corrige pas des masses, vu que de toute façon les jeux sont pas jouables, mais la puce de l'exemple est assez vieille : les HD 4000 c'est 2012, donc c'est "normal".

Pour les Nvidia et AMD, on en mettra peut-être, mais faut bien se rendre compte que les cartes suffisent pas pour jouer en 1080p (vraiment pas). Donc bon, en gros ça sert surtout si on veut éventuellement jouer en 720p ou décoder de la vidéo avec un vieux CPU Intel qui le fait pas. Et du coup, vu les prix des GPU, ça fait assez cher pour ça : une simple GT 1030 (franchement lent comme GPU), ça vaut entre 75 et 100 € là. 

Normalement, on va faire un petit dossier "jouer fauché" mais faut pas s'attendre à des miracles : le jeu PC reste assez élitiste sur les performances. 




> Je crois bien que la plupart des clavier TKL (ou moins) sont mécanique, ce qui en fait des claviers prisés des joueurs (peut-être mon imaginaire ici qui parle, je laisse les pros me renvoyer dans mes 22 en cas d'ineptie).
> Je suis cependant d'accord que les DEV (et même les g33k au sens large) sont assez fan de ces claviers (la question du pourquoi fan entre effet de mode et utilité réelle, le débat est ouvert).
> En tout cas un petit encart "alternatif" dans la section clavier, je suis preneur si c'est possible !


Les claviers TKL sont généralement mécaniques, oui, ou en tout cas haut de gamme, sauf quelques rares modèles qui visent les tablettes et les Media Center. Donc ça vise les joueurs, parce que les devs que je connais, ils militent pour du QWERTY plus adapté au code, et donc sont pas gêné par le défaut de l'absence d'accès direct aux chiffres.

Bon, perso j'utilise un TKL, mais c'est pas totalement par choix : j'ai un clavier Apple et quand j'ai acheté mon clavier, y avait que du TKL en sans fil :D

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> +1, je pense aussi que nous sommes quelques uns à nous demander si les pilotes linux (en particulier amd) se sont améliorés.
> Après tout, GOG et Steam proposent de plus en plus de jeux sous Linux (du moins debian/ubuntu compatible). En gros, si tu mets de côté les titres AAA vendus 70€ bah il y a largement de quoi faire.


Les pilotes propriétaires sont pas trop mal, mais dans la majorité des cas, ça a pas changé depuis notre dossier sur Steam OS (j'ai plus le numéro en tête) : c'est souvent un peu plus lent avec moins d'options. Donc à part si on aime vraiment pas Microsoft, ça a pas tellement d'intérêt pratique. Et les dernières solutions de Steam, genre le wrapper pour lancer du DirectX sous Linux avec Vulkan, c'est du paliatif et à mon sens, ça va encore un peu plus réduire le nombre de titre disponible nativement sous Linux.

----------


## ducon

Vu le dernier gros bugue de mise à jour de W10, il y a de quoi détester Microsoft.

----------


## bambibreizh

Merci Dandu pour tes réponses et ta présence sur le forum.
Du bon S.A.V et même plus  :;):

----------


## Wobak

Dandu : est-ce qu'avec la démocratisation de la 4K / HDR / TurboUHD 1.1.3.X.Y.TOTO, il serait possible de faire un petit comparatif de câbles ?

Parce qu'autant "c'est un signal numérique le plaqué or on s'en fout" est largement d'actualité, autant est-ce que les arguments marketing du genre "il faut plus de bande passante et être certifié HDMI 2.0 lolol !" ça a du sens ou non ?

----------


## zfil

> Les claviers TKL sont généralement mécaniques, oui, ou en tout cas haut de gamme, sauf quelques rares modèles qui visent les tablettes et les Media Center. Donc ça vise les joueurs, parce que les devs que je connais, ils militent pour du QWERTY plus adapté au code, et donc sont pas gêné par le défaut de l'absence d'accès direct aux chiffres.


Je ne suis pas sur de te comprendre, oui pour coder le qwerty est plus pratique, du coup les formats TKL ou inférieurs sont bien adaptés (le pavé numérique est inutile) et j'ai l'impression qu'il y a bien plus de choix en méca ou topre qu'en dômes ...

Un clavier méca c'est pas forcément un bazard pleins de led dédié JV, perso pour bosser j'utilise un 60% et un 68%. Je te souhaite bien du courage pour tenter de jouer avec ça  :;): 




> Je crois bien que la plupart des clavier TKL (ou moins) sont mécanique, ce qui en fait des claviers prisés des joueurs (peut-être mon imaginaire ici qui parle, je laisse les pros me renvoyer dans mes 22 en cas d'ineptie).
> Je suis cependant d'accord que les DEV (et même les g33k au sens large) sont assez fan de ces claviers (la question du pourquoi fan entre effet de mode et utilité réelle, le débat est ouvert).
> En tout cas un petit encart "alternatif" dans la section clavier, je suis preneur si c'est possible !


Bah quand tu passes tout ton temps à coder c'est agréable d'avoir un truc sympa sous les doigts  ::):  Y'a sûrement aussi un facteur nostalgie pour certains (ah les claviers des vax stations).

En tout cas si le sujet t'intéresse je te conseille le thread sur hardware.fr c'est probablement la meilleure source d'info
https://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Hardwa...jet_6902_1.htm

----------


## Orhin

Alors je n'ai pas testé toutes les variantes, mais perso je trouve pas le qwerty si pratique que ça pour vider coder.
J'utilise beaucoup plus de caractères "spéciaux" (parenthèse, crochet, accolade) que de chiffres dans mon code.

----------


## zfil

> Alors je n'ai pas testé toutes les variantes, mais perso je trouve pas le qwerty si pratique que ça pour vider coder.
> J'utilise beaucoup plus de caractères "spéciaux" (parenthèse, crochet, accolade) que de chiffres dans mon code.


Pour le coup les [{}] sont beaucoup plus accessibles en qwerty  ::):  sans parler de ce putain de ~ remplacé par l'exposant 2 sur de l'azerty mais pourquoi ??

Enfin bon ouais, c'est juste une question d'habitude c'est sûr.

----------


## ducon

Pour un matheux, c’est pratique.

----------


## Cowboy

> Alors je n'ai pas testé toutes les variantes, mais perso je trouve pas le qwerty si pratique que ça pour vider coder.
> J'utilise beaucoup plus de caractères "spéciaux" (parenthèse, crochet, accolade) que de chiffres dans mon code.


Effet de mode ...

----------


## zfil

Cool je suis à la mode depuis les années 80 alors! A moins que je sois juste un vieux con?

----------


## Nilsou

> +1, je pense aussi que nous sommes quelques uns à nous demander si les pilotes linux (en particulier amd) se sont améliorés.
> Après tout, GOG et Steam proposent de plus en plus de jeux sous Linux (du moins debian/ubuntu compatible). En gros, si tu mets de côté les titres AAA vendus 70€ bah il y a largement de quoi faire.


Valve avait fait quelques test de mémoire sur DOTA2, et c'était plutôt encourageant pour les versions linux ... En gros quand c'est codé en natif sans passer par des traductions directX->OpenGL etc... bah ça donne de plutôt bon résultat, ou même supérieur sur les tests de valve. Mais à prendre avec des pincettes ...

Quant aux pilotes AMD je n'ai pas de plateforme pour tester ... mais avec Nvidia aucun soucis.

----------


## bambibreizh

Bah quand tu passes tout ton temps à coder c'est agréable d'avoir un truc sympa sous les doigts  ::):  Y'a sûrement aussi un facteur nostalgie pour certains (ah les claviers des vax stations).

En tout cas si le sujet t'intéresse je te conseille le thread sur hardware.fr c'est probablement la meilleure source d'info
https://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Hardwa...jet_6902_1.htm[/QUOTE]

Merci pour le lien ça à l'air bien complet, je vais regarder ça  :;):

----------


## Dandu

> Dandu : est-ce qu'avec la démocratisation de la 4K / HDR / TurboUHD 1.1.3.X.Y.TOTO, il serait possible de faire un petit comparatif de câbles ?
> 
> Parce qu'autant "c'est un signal numérique le plaqué or on s'en fout" est largement d'actualité, autant est-ce que les arguments marketing du genre "il faut plus de bande passante et être certifié HDMI 2.0 lolol !" ça a du sens ou non ?


Ca a du sens, mais normalement n'importe quel câble pas trop long et pas trop bas de gamme passe. C'est tendu si on commence à faire long (genre 5m et plus).




> Je ne suis pas sur de te comprendre, oui pour coder le qwerty est plus pratique, du coup les formats TKL ou inférieurs sont bien adaptés (le pavé numérique est inutile) et j'ai l'impression qu'il y a bien plus de choix en méca ou topre qu'en dômes ...
> 
> Un clavier méca c'est pas forcément un bazard pleins de led dédié JV, perso pour bosser j'utilise un 60% et un 68%. Je te souhaite bien du courage pour tenter de jouer avec ça 
> 
> Bah quand tu passes tout ton temps à coder c'est agréable d'avoir un truc sympa sous les doigts  Y'a sûrement aussi un facteur nostalgie pour certains (ah les claviers des vax stations).
> 
> En tout cas si le sujet t'intéresse je te conseille le thread sur hardware.fr c'est probablement la meilleure source d'info
> https://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Hardwa...jet_6902_1.htm


Les développeurs veulent du QWERTY, donc y a pas des masses de TKL en AZERTY. Et on va pas recommander du QWERTY en France. Plus largement, le TKL est pas super adapté à l'AZERTY, donc peu de demande, donc peu de choix.

----------


## tompalmer

Bon ben ...
https://x86.fr/aurevoir-canardpc/

----------


## Praetor

> Ca a du sens, mais normalement n'importe quel câble pas trop long et pas trop bas de gamme passe. C'est tendu si on commence à faire long (genre 5m et plus).


Ben justement, pour relier Ordi, Ampli, Télé, Vidéoprojecteur, on y est vite au 5m, au moins sur un des tronçons.

----------


## bambibreizh

> Bon ben ...
> https://x86.fr/aurevoir-canardpc/


Ca fait un choc !
On va passer à CanardMac Hardware du coup ou pas ?  ::P: 

Bonne continuation Doc !

----------


## golwin

> Bon ben ...
> https://x86.fr/aurevoir-canardpc/


C'est brutal. Je suis triste. Bonne route Doc et merci !

----------


## Eradan

Merci pour tous les excellents articles et dossiers, merci pour toutes les choses que j'ai appris en lisant CPC Hardware, et merci pour les fous rires au détour d'une blague bien placée. Salut Doc, et bonne route!

----------


## zfil

Ouais salut Doc et merci pour tous ces passionnants articles.

Pour ma part je pense que c'est le signal pour arrêter de lire CPC Hardware, je ne vais pas renouveler mon abonnement quand il arrivera à échéance.
Je n'y trouve déjà plus trop mon compte (je zappe presque la moitié entre le guide d'achat et les tests flash) ...

En tout cas merci pour toutes ces années de lecture c'était chouette, all the best!

----------


## vf1000f24

J'ai été un peu déçu par le dernier Hardware. Un peu comme Gros Bidule et d'autres j'ai eu un moment de malaise en regardant les CPU conseillés. D'abord, on est 100% Intel reprenant même l'intox des "tests" moisis de leur présentation officielle ( je vous cite: "le I9 9900X est un monstre de puissance qui écrase le 2700X dans tous les domaines". On a l'impression que face à l'Intel, le pauvre 2700x se fait laminer ce qui est bien loin d'être le cas, même si le 9900X fait un tout petit peu mieux, c'est loin d'être un KO  ::lol::  ). 
Je sais bien que le bouclage s'est fait bien avant les NDA mais ça fait drôle! 
Ensuite, Intel et certains grossistes organisant une pénurie (?), les prix ont carrément explosé et conseiller en milieu de gamme un proco à 560€ au prix du marché qui va nécessiter une CM à 400€ et un water cooling à minimum 200€ pour un peu d'OC, on est clairement plus sur du milieu de gamme si on rajoute une 2070 à 500€ et 16 GO de mémoire quand on a l'équivalent puissance chez AMD pour 4 à 500€ de moins (2600X et refroidissement par air+ CM un peu moins chère)...
Alors OK, vous ne pouviez deviner que les tests étaient bidonnés même si, vu la position d'Intel, il ne pouvait en être autrement, vous ne pouviez savoir que les prix enfleraient à ce point sur les CPU mais quand même, là où de façon unanime tout le microcosme de la presse informatique déconseille l'achat des gros CPU d'Intel à moins de vouloir s'en servir de chauffage d'appoint, le dernier Hardware en fait la promotion...  :ouaiouai: 
Par contre, pour ce qui est des diverses config Canard, c'est sûr que, là aussi, il y a un décalage entre le papier et la réalité vécue au 20/10/2018 le i3 8100 étant à 199.99€ mais ça, c'est pardonnable, ça fait partie des impondérables avec lesquels vous devez composer... 

ma proposition constructive: A l'avenir il faudra donc prévoir l'achat d'une boule de cristal un poil plus fiable et prendre les annonces mirifiques d'Intel avec un peu de recul...   ::P: 

* Mea culpa: Merci de lire I9 9700X au lieu de I9 9900X dans ma citation même si ça n'enlève rien à mon propos, bien au contraire *

----------


## TiNitro

Euhhh, on n'a pas du lire le même CPC Hardware VF ?  ::blink:: 

Je ne lis pas ça du tout.

----------


## vf1000f24

J'ai cité exactement les mots de l'analyse du I9 9900X, je peux te scanner le passage si tu veux... Et j'ai pris les prix actuels et non les prix et non les prix bidons annoncés par Intel il y a deux mois et repris dans le guide d'achat  ::siffle::  
Alors certes, ils prennent la précaution de dire que si les prix d'Intel devaient déraper, ce qui est le cas, on pourrait éventuellement se rabattre sur de l'AMD mais "le I9 qui écrase le 2700X dans tous les domaines" quand les autres titrent "13% plus rapide pour les jeux (_à 215 fps quand même_) mais 100% plus cher, il est difficile de conseiller ce CPU" ça m'a fait rigoler jaune!

Pour ce qui est du water cooling obligatoire pour le i9 9900x il suffit d'aller regarder les tests du proco, tous le disent...

----------


## TiNitro

je dois pas avoir le bon numéro sous les yeux  ::): 
Je vérifie.

----------


## vf1000f24

> je dois pas avoir le bon numéro sous les yeux 
> Je vérifie.


Tu peux c'est celui d'octobre/novembre avec la RTX2080 en couv...

----------


## Gero

J'ai eu la même réaction que VF. Mettre en CPU conseillé directement la série 9xxx des cores et laisser les Ryzen en _alternative_ est pour pour moi une erreur à partir du moment où ces CPUs n'étaitent pas sortis et testés. Finalement les Intel sont très chers et chauffent. Je ne comprends sérieusement pas pourquoi le 2700X n'est pas le CPU de choix pour le haut de gamme et le 2600X pour le milieu. Je commence a me poser des questions sur l'impartialité de CPC HW a ce niveau...

----------


## Eradan

Je doute que ça soit une question d'impartialité. Ils ont sans doute tablé sur une déclinaison et une tarification de l'architecture actuelle semblables aux précédentes, ce qui aurait effectivement fait des 9xxx les meilleurs CPU pour jouer. Contre toute attente, Intel a merdé, ce qui rend les conseils de CPCHW inadaptés.

----------


## vf1000f24

> J'ai eu la même réaction que VF. Mettre en CPU conseillé directement la série 9xxx des cores et laisser les Ryzen en _alternative_ est pour pour moi une erreur à partir du moment où ces CPUs n'étaitent pas sortis et testés. Finalement les Intel sont très chers et chauffent. Je ne comprends sérieusement pas pourquoi le 2700X n'est pas le CPU de choix pour le haut de gamme et le 2600X pour le milieu. Je commence a me poser des questions sur l'impartialité de CPC HW a ce niveau...


Je n'irai pas jusqu'à me poser des questions sur l'impartialité mais plutôt sur la légèreté qui a fait prendre la pub d'Intel pour argent comptant... Et vraiment, que dire du I9 9900x qui, pour son alim, a besoin d'une carte Z390* qui vaut dans les 700€ soit un ensemble CM*+CPU+WC+Ram à 700+700+220+400 soit déjà plus de 2000€ sans alim ni boitier ni CG ni SSD  ::wacko::  Tout ça pour gagner quelques fps à la marge face à un Ryzen 2700X à moins de 300€ sur le net aujourd'hui  :tired:  
Je sais, on peut chasser la grive avec un vierling de Flak 88, mais est-ce vraiment la meilleure façon et la plus rentable? 
Même les canards friqués savent compter et n'importe quel agent immobilier te dira qu'un avocat/médecin/véto/notaire archi blindé, plein aux as, est une carne intraitable en affaire rognant sur le moindre centime...

*MSI Meg Z390 alim renforcée :690€

----------


## zfil

> Je n'irai pas jusqu'à me poser des questions sur l'impartialité mais plutôt sur la légèreté qui a fait prendre la pub d'Intel pour argent comptant... Et vraiment, que dire du I9 9900x qui, pour son alim, a besoin d'une carte Z390* qui vaut dans les 700€ soit un ensemble CM*+CPU+WC+Ram à 700+700+220+400 soit déjà plus de 2000€ sans alim ni boitier ni CG ni SSD  Tout ça pour gagner quelques fps à la marge face à un Ryzen 2700X à moins de 300€ sur le net aujourd'hui  
> Je sais, on peut chasser la grive avec un vierling de Flak 88, mais est-ce vraiment la meilleure façon et la plus rentable? 
> Même les canards friqués savent compter et n'importe quel agent immobilier te dira qu'un avocat/médecin/véto/notaire archi blindé, plein aux as, est une carne intraitable en affaire rognant sur le moindre centime...
> 
> *MSI Meg Z390 alim renforcée :690€


Je suis bien d'accord avec vous ... Mais très franchement je trouve que d'une manière générale le guide d'achat est moyennement pertinent (et ceci depuis pas mal de numéros).

Par contre je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème d'impartialité, simplement que ça ne les intéresse pas plus que ça, que le guide est plus une figure imposée (presque du remplissage coupé/collé entre chaque numéro).
Je trouve que la qualité du mag baisse (sûrement lié à la lassitude du doc), je ne sais pas ce que va donner la nouvelle formule mais j'ai un peu peur entre le dossier wifi (j'ai cru lire un test des numériques) et le dossier sur les assistants vocaux (remplis de banalités, inexact et déjà obsolète à peine publié).

M'enfin je suis abonné jusqu'à la fin de l'année on verra bien ...

----------


## vf1000f24

> Euhhh, on n'a pas du lire le même CPC Hardware VF ? 
> 
> Je ne lis pas ça du tout.


*T'avais raison, mon poto, la citation se rapporte non au I9 9900X mais au I9 9700X. Bon, non seulement ça ne change rien, mais ça réduit encore plus l'écart entre les deux CPU*  :tired:

----------


## Dandu

> J'ai été un peu déçu par le dernier Hardware. Un peu comme Gros Bidule et d'autres j'ai eu un moment de malaise en regardant les CPU conseillés. D'abord, on est 100% Intel reprenant même l'intox des "tests" moisis de leur présentation officielle ( je vous cite: "le I9 9900X est un monstre de puissance qui écrase le 2700X dans tous les domaines". On a l'impression que face à l'Intel, le pauvre 2700x se fait laminer ce qui est bien loin d'être le cas, même si le 9900X fait un tout petit peu mieux, c'est loin d'être un KO  ). 
> Je sais bien que le bouclage s'est fait bien avant les NDA mais ça fait drôle! 
> Ensuite, Intel et certains grossistes organisant une pénurie (?), les prix ont carrément explosé et conseiller en milieu de gamme un proco à 560€ au prix du marché qui va nécessiter une CM à 400€ et un water cooling à minimum 200€ pour un peu d'OC, on est clairement plus sur du milieu de gamme si on rajoute une 2070 à 500€ et 16 GO de mémoire quand on a l'équivalent puissance chez AMD pour 4 à 500€ de moins (2600X et refroidissement par air+ CM un peu moins chère)...
> Alors OK, vous ne pouviez deviner que les tests étaient bidonnés même si, vu la position d'Intel, il ne pouvait en être autrement, vous ne pouviez savoir que les prix enfleraient à ce point sur les CPU mais quand même, là où de façon unanime tout le microcosme de la presse informatique déconseille l'achat des gros CPU d'Intel à moins de vouloir s'en servir de chauffage d'appoint, le dernier Hardware en fait la promotion... 
> Par contre, pour ce qui est des diverses config Canard, c'est sûr que, là aussi, il y a un décalage entre le papier et la réalité vécue au 20/10/2018 le i3 8100 étant à 199.99€ mais ça, c'est pardonnable, ça fait partie des impondérables avec lesquels vous devez composer... 
> 
> ma proposition constructive: A l'avenir il faudra donc prévoir l'achat d'une boule de cristal un poil plus fiable et prendre les annonces mirifiques d'Intel avec un peu de recul...  
> 
> * Mea culpa: Merci de lire I9 9700X au lieu de I9 9900X dans ma citation même si ça n'enlève rien à mon propos, bien au contraire *


Pour information, le bouclage a été fait évidemment bien avant le NDA, et l'insinuation sur les test d'Intel pris comme argent comptant, c'est idiot. On les avait pas au moment du bouclage, et de toute façon, c'est pas comme si on faisait nos tests nous même. Donc même si on avait eu les tests en question, on aurait détecté le problème comme la majorité des sites d'ailleurs. 

Après, on pouvait pas deviner que les prix exploseraient comme ça au lancement. Ils sont *beaucoup* plus haut que les prix annoncés alors que généralement, Intel arrive quand même à vendre ces trucs au prix annoncé. Même chose pour la consommation, généralement Intel reste dans les clous sur le TDP annoncé (contrairement à AMD, d'ailleurs), donc sans avoir eu un CPU final, on peut pas juger de la consommation et des mensonges de la marque. On va avoir un test dans le prochain numéro, de toute façon.




> Je n'irai pas jusqu'à me poser des questions sur l'impartialité mais plutôt sur la légèreté qui a fait prendre la pub d'Intel pour argent comptant... Et vraiment, que dire du I9 9900x qui, pour son alim, a besoin d'une carte Z390* qui vaut dans les 700€ soit un ensemble CM*+CPU+WC+Ram à 700+700+220+400 soit déjà plus de 2000€ sans alim ni boitier ni CG ni SSD  Tout ça pour gagner quelques fps à la marge face à un Ryzen 2700X à moins de 300€ sur le net aujourd'hui  
> Je sais, on peut chasser la grive avec un vierling de Flak 88, mais est-ce vraiment la meilleure façon et la plus rentable? 
> Même les canards friqués savent compter et n'importe quel agent immobilier te dira qu'un avocat/médecin/véto/notaire archi blindé, plein aux as, est une carne intraitable en affaire rognant sur le moindre centime...
> 
> *MSI Meg Z390 alim renforcée :690€


Même réponse, on peut pas anticiper qu'un CPU avec un TDP officiel de 95 W va consommer 200 W. 




> Je suis bien d'accord avec vous ... Mais très franchement je trouve que d'une manière générale le guide d'achat est moyennement pertinent (et ceci depuis pas mal de numéros).
> 
> Par contre je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème d'impartialité, simplement que ça ne les intéresse pas plus que ça, que le guide est plus une figure imposée (presque du remplissage coupé/collé entre chaque numéro).
> Je trouve que la qualité du mag baisse (sûrement lié à la lassitude du doc), je ne sais pas ce que va donner la nouvelle formule mais j'ai un peu peur entre le dossier wifi (j'ai cru lire un test des numériques) et le dossier sur les assistants vocaux (remplis de banalités, inexact et déjà obsolète à peine publié).
> 
> M'enfin je suis abonné jusqu'à la fin de l'année on verra bien ...


Sur les assistants, y a quoi d'inexact ? 

Parce que bon, obsolète à peine publié, on peut strictement rien y faire sauf à ne pas tester. Ça bouge toute les semaines, donc à un moment, faut bien faire des choix et décider de tester.

Après, les banalités et le test "Les numériques", c'est votre jugement, je peux rien faire là dessus.

----------


## vf1000f24

@ Dandu:
 Je ne voulais pas être méchant, j'aime bien CPC hardware de toute façon et ce n'est pas ce loupé qui changera mon opinion j'ai toujours aimé son ton, sa franchise et son indépendance, mais ce qui était frappant dans ce numéro de CPC Hardware c'était le décalage d'avec la réalité de l'instant! Alors OK, Intel, ces procos, ils en vendent, tant mieux pour eux, perso j'ai deux plateformes Intel et une en AMD de puissances comparables, toutes un peu anciennes donc je ne suis pas acheteur d'un I9 9900X...
Mais écrire qu'_Intel a retenu la leçon et baisse ses prix_ quand, au contraire, les prix flambent comme jamais, c'est risible. 
Pour ce qui est de mon "insinuation", merci de ne pas me prendre pour un lapereau de 6 semaines, je pense que vous avez des contacts directs ou indirects avec les fondeurs et que l'information et l'intox circulent, c'est le cas dans tous secteurs même dans les plus fermés. Avant même la divulgation de ses tests moisis, on pouvait lire sur le net des "bruits" disant que les nouveaux CPU allaient déchirer. Et, si la source était d'ordinaire fiable, il était humain de lui faire confiance cette fois aussi. 
Pour ce qui est du TDP, OK, Intel était devenu plus fiable dans ses annonces depuis une dizaine d'années ce qui n'est pas le cas d'AMD et là non plus, vous ne pouviez pas prévoir leur mensonge. D'où ma proposition d'une boule de cristal parce que je ne vois pas de solution.
En fait, on touche là au cœur du problème de CPC Hardware: sa périodicité. Là, nous lecteurs, on le juge avec les cartes en mains, à l'aune de l’instantanéité du net et sa périodicité de magazine papier (rédaction soignée, mise en page, délais de bouclage, d'impression, de distribution ) lui revient en pleine face: mi-octobre, alors que la presse numérique unanime se fait les gorges chaudes des bidonnages d'Intel, CPC Hardware débarque en kiosques à contre courant! 
Trois jours plus tard les résultats des tests indépendants tombent et c'est le sujet de notre discussion (Prix délirant, RQP - performances par € mauvais, TDP annoncé fantaisiste, disponibilité nulle ou presque, gros surcoût à prévoir sur les CM et le refroidissement)...  
La réalité est cruelle mais il y a là une évidence, à mon sens, on ne peut pas faire d'actu "pointue" avec la périodicité actuelle, c'est aussi le sens de ma réponse lors du sondage.

PS: aujourd’hui, après les rumeurs d'abandon du 10 nm par Intel, si elles devaient se confirmer, un numéro spécial noël annonçant fièrement en couverture "Les nouvelles puces révolutionnaires d'Intel en 10 nm" serait un précieux collector...  ::ninja::

----------


## ylyad

Pour reprendre certains des éléments que j'ai mentionnés dans le questionnaire reçu il y a quelques semaines: CPC HW aurait beaucoup à gagner d'un double canal, avec le Web d'un côté pour tout ce qui concerne le guide d'achat, les news et une partie des tests, et le papier de l'autre pour des dossiers de fond: par exemple, le dossier sur les assistants domestiques ou même les répéteurs WiFi m'intéresse plus que le guide d'achat - même si certaines des infos dedans sont rapidement obsolètes, j'ai apprécié le dossier car il va bien au-delà du simple test de device. 

Après, je pense que ça nécessite d'élargir le périmètre, et quitte à choisir, je préfèrerais une évolution _à la Humanoïde_ (le numérique au sens large, les enjeux sociétaux et civilisationnels) que vers les Nums (tous les devices avec une carte électronique dedans).

----------


## olivarius

> Pour reprendre certains des éléments que j'ai mentionnés dans le questionnaire reçu il y a quelques semaines: CPC HW aurait beaucoup à gagner d'un double canal, avec le Web d'un côté pour tout ce qui concerne le guide d'achat, les news et une partie des tests, et le papier de l'autre pour des dossiers de fond: par exemple, le dossier sur les assistants domestiques ou même les répéteurs WiFi m'intéresse plus que le guide d'achat - même si certaines des infos dedans sont rapidement obsolètes, j'ai apprécié le dossier car il va bien au-delà du simple test de device. 
> 
> Après, je pense que ça nécessite d'élargir le périmètre, et quitte à choisir, je préfèrerais une évolution _à la Humanoïde_ (le numérique au sens large, les enjeux sociétaux et civilisationnels) que vers les Nums (tous les devices avec une carte électronique dedans).


Parfaitement d'accord!
En fait ça serait le format parfait pour les abonnés.

Après il y a débat pour l'acheteur occasionnel qui prend le mag juste pour changer sa config.

----------


## ylyad

Le mag est quand même très orienté "montage", donc une population quand même particulière. Le gars qui se réveille un matin pour se monter sa bécane alors qu'il n'y connait rien, et qui va juste acheter un mag au pif chez son marchand pour trouver ses pièces, je doute que ça représente un gros lectorat - mais je serai heureux de me tromper. 

Par contre, j'ai moi-même conseillé à plusieurs personnes de mon entourage le dernier numéro, pas pour le guide d'achat mais pour le dossier "choisir son ordinateur portable" - c'est un coup de bol au niveau dates. Je l'ai trouvé très bien fait, surtout car il permet de s'y retrouver dans la jungle des références, non pas en donnant des modèles particuliers, mais en expliquant bien comment lire les specs techniques des sites marchands, à quoi il fallait faire attention (notamment les "bonnes affaires"), ce qui était indispensable et ce qui était accessoire. Et ça, typiquement, c'est le genre de trucs où j'ai pas besoin d'immédiateté pour savoir si le dernier Intel 8xxx est mieux que le 8yxx, donc le format papier convient bien - y compris pour le gars qui se réveille un matin pour acheter un portable alors qu'il n'y connait rien  ::ninja::

----------


## vf1000f24

> Le mag est quand même très orienté "montage", donc une population quand même particulière. Le gars qui se réveille un matin pour se monter sa bécane alors qu'il n'y connait rien, et qui va juste acheter un mag au pif chez son marchand pour trouver ses pièces, je doute que ça représente un gros lectorat - mais je serai heureux de me tromper. 
> 
> Par contre, j'ai moi-même conseillé à plusieurs personnes de mon entourage le dernier numéro, pas pour le guide d'achat mais pour le dossier "choisir son ordinateur portable" - c'est un coup de bol au niveau dates. Je l'ai trouvé très bien fait, surtout car il permet de s'y retrouver dans la jungle des références, non pas en donnant des modèles particuliers, mais en expliquant bien comment lire les specs techniques des sites marchands, à quoi il fallait faire attention (notamment les "bonnes affaires"), ce qui était indispensable et ce qui était accessoire. Et ça, typiquement, c'est le genre de trucs où j'ai pas besoin d'immédiateté pour savoir si le dernier Intel 8xxx est mieux que le 8yxx, donc le format papier convient bien - y compris pour le gars qui se réveille un matin pour acheter un portable alors qu'il n'y connait rien


Tout à fait d'accord! Pour moi, à part le loupé sur les nouveaux processeurs Intel, le dernier Hardware est bien avec, notamment, un article intéressant sur les ports Micro USB Vs USB C en matière de portables. Et, d'une manière générale, le guide d'achat est plutôt pas mal et les conseils pertinents.

----------


## TiNitro

on peut aussi relativiser le propos sur le 9700 par le fait que dans le mag Intel en prend par ailleurs pas mal dans le groin, que l'article sur le ThreadRipper le mentionne clairement comme plus puissant que chez Intel et que de toutes façons ils rappellent plusieurs fois que ça ne set à rien d'acheter des monstres pareils.

Par ailleurs, CPC est un mag de jeu vidéo au départ, en sur ce type d'utilisation, Intel semble dominer.

Bref, sur la lecture de l'ensemble du numéro, je ne trouvais ça pas si scandaleux, même si c'est une erreur évidemment d'émettre une opinion sur une annonce. On ne les y reprendra plus je pense.

Par contre ça faisait longtemps que j'attendais un article sur les contrôleurs de CM c'est super intéressant. Et comme je m'y attendais y a des gros écarts sur la partie son et ils ne viennent pas du contrôleur... Merci.

----------


## vf1000f24

L'article sur les contrôleurs est en effet excellent.

----------


## Tilt

> @ Dandu:
>  Je ne voulais pas être méchant, j'aime bien CPC hardware de toute façon et ce n'est pas ce loupé qui changera mon opinion j'ai toujours aimé son ton, sa franchise et son indépendance, mais ce qui était frappant dans ce numéro de CPC Hardware c'était le décalage d'avec la réalité de l'instant! Alors OK, Intel, ces procos, ils en vendent, tant mieux pour eux, perso j'ai deux plateformes Intel et une en AMD de puissances comparables, toutes un peu anciennes donc je ne suis pas acheteur d'un I9 9900X...
> Mais écrire qu'_Intel a retenu la leçon et baisse ses prix_ quand, au contraire, les prix flambent comme jamais, c'est risible. 
> Pour ce qui est de mon "insinuation", merci de ne pas me prendre pour un lapereau de 6 semaines, je pense que vous avez des contacts directs ou indirects avec les fondeurs et que l'information et l'intox circulent, c'est le cas dans tous secteurs même dans les plus fermés. Avant même la divulgation de ses tests moisis, on pouvait lire sur le net des "bruits" disant que les nouveaux CPU allaient déchirer. Et, si la source était d'ordinaire fiable, il était humain de lui faire confiance cette fois aussi. 
> Pour ce qui est du TDP, OK, Intel était devenu plus fiable dans ses annonces depuis une dizaine d'années ce qui n'est pas le cas d'AMD et là non plus, vous ne pouviez pas prévoir leur mensonge. D'où ma proposition d'une boule de cristal parce que je ne vois pas de solution.
> En fait, on touche là au cœur du problème de CPC Hardware: sa périodicité. Là, nous lecteurs, on le juge avec les cartes en mains, à l'aune de l’instantanéité du net et sa périodicité de magazine papier (rédaction soignée, mise en page, délais de bouclage, d'impression, de distribution ) lui revient en pleine face: mi-octobre, alors que la presse numérique unanime se fait les gorges chaudes des bidonnages d'Intel, CPC Hardware débarque en kiosques à contre courant! 
> Trois jours plus tard les résultats des tests indépendants tombent et c'est le sujet de notre discussion (Prix délirant, RQP - performances par € mauvais, TDP annoncé fantaisiste, disponibilité nulle ou presque, gros surcoût à prévoir sur les CM et le refroidissement)...  
> La réalité est cruelle mais il y a là une évidence, à mon sens, on ne peut pas faire d'actu "pointue" avec la périodicité actuelle, c'est aussi le sens de ma réponse lors du sondage.
> 
> PS: aujourd’hui, après les rumeurs d'abandon du 10 nm par Intel, si elles devaient se confirmer, un numéro spécial noël annonçant fièrement en couverture "Les nouvelles puces révolutionnaires d'Intel en 10 nm" serait un précieux collector...


Je suis bien d'accord c'est une évidence pour moi depuis longtemps que cpc est pro intel/nvidia et n'est pas objectif.
D'ailleurs il n'y a qu'à lire n'importe quel numéro de cpc (pas hardware), dans les news il y a systématiquement un ou deux trolls bien gras anti amd.
Ce qui fait que je l'achète rarement, genre quand j'ai 16 heures d'avions à faire je prends un cpc mais c'est tout.

----------


## Old_Bear

Je ne suis pas d'accord, c'est bien une évidence pour moi que CPC Hardware est un Canard avec des opinions.
Perso je ne suis pas forcément d'accord avec ces opinions, mais elles sont indépendantes.
Ce qui fait je suis abonné ...  :B): 

PS : la culture de immédiateté dont certains font l'éloge a pour conséquence l'amplification de "bruits" sur lesquels on peut s'interroger comme l'affaire du  10 nm d'Intel.
Dans ce contexte, il est important de faire la différence entre une info vérifiée ... ou pas et des tests conduits avec rigueur et indépendance.
Fonctionner en rythme lent comme un journal papier l'impose permet de conserver un certaine distance par rapport aux agitations médiatiques du bullshit marketing et c'est bien.
C'est d'ailleurs pourquoi, je suis à la fois enthousiaste à l'idée d'un site CPC Hardware et réticent à cause de l'immense travail de filtrage, d’enquête à réaliser avec un timing bien plus serré.

----------


## vf1000f24

> Je ne suis pas d'accord, c'est bien une évidence pour moi que CPC Hardware est un Canard avec des opinions.
> Perso je ne suis pas forcément d'accord avec ces opinions, mais elles sont indépendantes.
> Ce qui fait je suis abonné ... 
> 
> PS : la culture de immédiateté dont certains font l'éloge a pour conséquence l'amplification de "bruits" sur lesquels on peut s'interroger comme l'affaire du  10 nm d'Intel.
> Dans ce contexte, il est important de faire la différence entre une info vérifiée ... ou pas et des tests conduits avec rigueur et indépendance.
> Fonctionner en rythme lent comme un journal papier l'impose permet de conserver un certaine distance par rapport aux agitations médiatiques du bullshit marketing et c'est bien.
> C'est d'ailleurs pourquoi, je suis à la fois enthousiaste à l'idée d'un site CPC Hardware et réticent à cause de l'immense travail de filtrage, d’enquête à réaliser avec un timing bien plus serré.


Apparemment, si l'on en croit les fermiers, Intel a conclu un accord avec TSMC pour la sous traitance de ses procos d'entrée de gamme (Atom) et souhaiterait mettre le paquet sur ses procos en 14 nm, plus rentables... Aucune news des 10 nm...  ::wacko::

----------


## gros_bidule

Je ne pense pas que CPC soit pro intel/nvidia.
D'ailleurs, CPC les descend tout autant que amd lorsqu'il parle du manque d'innovation ou de l'étiqueteuse qui marche à fond les ballons ^^.

Nan, si intel/nvidia est davantage conseillé, c'est juste parce qu'aujourd'hui, avec l'efficacité énergétique et les performances dans les jeux (osef des serveurs), intel et nvidia sont meilleurs que amd.
Le jour où amd fera des cpu mobile qui chauffent aussi peu qu'un intel (ou gpu qui chauffe aussi peu que chez nvidia, là c'est encore plus flagrant) on en reparlera.

Le truc qui m'agace bcp en ce moment, c'est cet intérêt pour les CPU pro : avec plein de cœurs et très chers. Une news de 3 lignes pourquoi pas, mais quel intérêt d'en parler davantage alors que le gamer moyen n'a ni l'intérêt, ni les moyens d'en acquérir un ? Même topo pour les GPU à plus de 500€ : à part s'astiquer la nouille sur le nombre de bits, je ne vois pas.
J'aimerai retrouver un mag qui se rapproche davantage de ses lecteurs. Ca ne m'empêche pas de rester abonné, mais je zappe de plus en plus ces articles pour riche (ou fan d'Apple).

----------


## TiNitro

Ouais, je pense comme le bidule enveloppé.

----------


## Praetor

> Le truc qui m'agace bcp en ce moment, c'est cet intérêt pour les CPU pro


Moi ça ne me dérange pas qu'ils parlent de trucs pro, au contraire, c'est intéressant. Le champ purement "gamer" est finalement assez limité et ce qui fait la force de CPCHW est d'être plus qu'un simple guide d'achat pour joueurs (dossiers Linky, lumière bleue, etc.). En fait je dirais même qu'ils ne parlent pas assez de matos pro. Par exemple j'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi un switch Cisco coute 10x le prix d'un switch Netgear, qu'est-ce que le matos pro à de plus? J’apprécie le coté vulgarisateur de CPCHW et j'espère que Dandu poursuivra dans cette voie. Si CPCHW n'était qu'un simple guide d'achat pour gamer je n'aurais aucune raison d'être abonné, je n'achète pas de matos tous les 3 mois.

----------


## ylyad

> Moi ça ne me dérange pas qu'ils parlent de trucs pro, au contraire, c'est intéressant. Le champ purement "gamer" est finalement assez limité et ce qui fait la force de CPCHW est d'être plus qu'un simple guide d'achat pour joueurs (dossiers Linky, lumière bleue, etc.). En fait je dirais même qu'ils ne parlent pas assez de matos pro. Par exemple j'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi un switch Cisco coute 10x le prix d'un switch Netgear, qu'est-ce que le matos pro à de plus? J’apprécie le coté vulgarisateur de CPCHW et j'espère que Dandu poursuivra dans cette voie. Si CPCHW n'était qu'un simple guide d'achat pour gamer je n'aurais aucune raison d'être abonné, je n'achète pas de matos tous les 3 mois.


Oui, pareil.

----------


## vf1000f24

Perso, j'ai adoré l’article de Dandu sur les jeux offerts en buddle car j'ai eu la même galère avec une carte graphique de chez... Asus!  ::lol::  Et le matos pro m’intéresse aussi...

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Et pourquoi pas un guide du bon déclencheur d'alerte ?
synopsis: je viens viens de découvrir que ma boite "magouille a mort" (évasion fiscale / fausse fiche de paye / etc etc), et je souhaite bénéficier de défense et du statut de lanceur d'alerte.
Merci de nous faire un vrai guide du déclencheur d'alerte (spoil: il faut que Grand Maitre B soit sur le coup)

----------


## SuperLowl

Moi je milite toujours pour un petit dossier sur les batteries : bon usage (charge/décharge), les remplacer pour regagner en autonomie, ce qu'on peut attendre dans le futur, etc.

Et également, un dossier sur la dégooglisation. Il y a un topic sur le forum où ça en discute. Je pense que ça va devenir un intérêt pour de plus en plus de monde (mon frère a décidé de passer à Qwant après avoir vu un reportage sur France 5). Mais dans le même temps, les alternatives font souvent moins bien, moins pratique, moins interconnectées. Et sont parfois payantes. Donc un petit tour d'horizon sur ce qu'on gagne, ce qu'on perd...

----------


## ylyad

> Moi je milite toujours pour un petit dossier sur les batteries : bon usage (charge/décharge), les remplacer pour regagner en autonomie, ce qu'on peut attendre dans le futur, etc.


Oui, ça j'aimerais beaucoup également. Notamment pour les laptops, les laisser en charge quand on est au bureau/chez soi vs. toujours décharger la batterie, quels sont les paramètres d'économie d'énergie (Wondows, BIOS, etc.) et que signifient-ils vraiment, est-ce qu'il y a des différences radicales entre les différents constructeurs, etc.  



> Et également, un dossier sur la dégooglisation. Il y a un topic sur le forum où ça en discute. Je pense que ça va devenir un intérêt pour de plus en plus de monde (mon frère a décidé de passer à Qwant après avoir vu un reportage sur France 5). Mais dans le même temps, les alternatives font souvent moins bien, moins pratique, moins interconnectées. Et sont parfois payantes. Donc un petit tour d'horizon sur ce qu'on gagne, ce qu'on perd...


Ah oui, ça aussi. Google, et plus généralement tous les services qui échangent un accès à mes données contre des services gratuits. Et aussi se dégoogliser mais en gardant un téléphone Android, c'est faisable ou c'est idiot?

----------


## bambibreizh

J'ai vu passer un petit message (tweet de mémoire) sur un bouclage de CPC HW dernièrement, est-ce qu'on pourrait avoir une idée de la date de publication prévu (attention, une simple fourchette d'estimation me suffit) ?

Il y a un vieux CPC HW qui parle batteries (piles et onduleurs), il date mais est peut-être toujours valable.

Pour le dégooglisons internet, je suis preneur aussi (notamment les mails, risques & inconvénients d'être en auto-hébergement vs un protonmail payant vs un gmail gratuit)
PS:



> Et également, un dossier sur la dégooglisation. Il y a un topic sur le forum où ça en discute.


Tu peux mettre un lien stp, je n'arrive pas à trouver le topic en question ? Merci

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Le topic.

----------


## bambibreizh

Merci, je file m'abonner  :;):

----------


## Old_Bear

J'ai été passionné par le dossier sur Linky parce ça parle d'informatique, d'électricité et de "Big Data", mais comment Suez peut connaitre ma consommation d'eau au jour le jour sans que j'ai un compteur d'eau connecté ... et dire qu'il y a une fuite d'eau sur ma chasse d'eau.
Couplé avec Linky et la géolocalisation de Google, "ils" peuvent savoir combien de temps je passe aux toilettes à lire CanardPC.

----------


## Mastaba

A propos, les compteurs de gaz communicants ca marche comment? Y a un CPL dans la conduite de gaz? Comment c'est même alimenté?

----------


## Dandu

Le Gazpar (oui, ahah, quel humour), c'est des ondes radio.

En gros, y a des récepteurs dans les endroits en hauteur des communes couvertes, et le compteur communique très peu (quelques secondes/jour) vers les récepteurs, qui renvoient ensuite le tout en 2G vers le fournisseur. C'est a priori une batterie longue durée. Comme pour l'eau, d'ailleurs.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Est-ce qu'il existe des solutions pour intégrer un PC dans une maison - _en dur_. En gros tu creuse une niche dans un mur, tes composants - dont la ventilation* et tout - sont installés proprement là-dedans, près de ton moniteur t'as une prise pour adapter le câble, et le bouton marche de ton PC est un interrupteur semblable aux autres de ta maison. Il existe quelque chose dans ce genre ou c'est un concept que je dois inventer pour devenir miyonaire ?

* en plus ce serait au top pour ventiler. Tu fais une entrée d'air en façade, tu branche ta VMC au cul, ce serait un peu mieux ventilé, et silencieusement, que dans un boîtier.

----------


## ylyad

Regarde du côté des armoires serveur. Pour te donner une idée: https://www.oldtownhome.com/2011/9/1...Y-Server-Rack/

----------


## Old_Bear

Tu peux mettre un PC n'importe où mais pas n'importe comment.
Le principal soucis du "PC de placard" c'est 
- la maintenance par exemple, changer un disque dur ou une alim dans un placard sous l'escalier attention la galère
- l'évolution de l'aménagement de ta pièce, pas question de placer un canapé à la place du bureau ...

Dans un placard, tu peux placer un serveur, un NAS, je conseille une solution plus évolutive et mobile pour un PC d'autant plus que les PC peuvent désormais avoir des formes et des tailles bien différentes en fonction de leur usage.
Je suis un grand fan des roulettes pour favoriser la mobilité, j'habite un tout petit appart plein de PC ... et même certaines de bibliothèques sont sur roulettes.
J'ai publié à ce sujet une série de posts sur les forums de NextInpact : Montages en Rack 19" .

----------


## gros_bidule

J'ai l'impression que c'est pour de grosses machines quand même ?
Pour beaucoup de monde, j'imagine qu'un Nuc ou un NAS suffira, c'est bien plus petit et ça se planque dans ou sur un meuble (ou frigo, étagère, etc) sans soucis. Si l'on parle de stockage de fichiers, streaming sur la téloche, ou domotique, biensûr.

----------


## Old_Bear

Oui, bien sûr, les usages et donc les outils informatiques changent.
J'ai une tablette pour consulter CanardPC quand je suis installé dans le petit local au fond du couloir.
Mon PC de chambre pour regarder les infos ou des séries est sur une étagère 
Mais c'est parce que c'est de la récup, si j'avais acheté le matériel ce serait probablement un petit boitier en VESA 10 accroché au moniteur.
Mes PC de jeu sont en rack 19" avec les onduleurs [nécessaires à la campagne en bout de ligne], tout comme ma table de bench.
Il y a en fait de moins en moins besoin -sauf pour le jeu ou des applications pro- d'avoir à la maison du gros matériel justifiant une "armoire" dédiée.
Il y a un glissement vers d'une part le portable [ou la console] pour le jeu et les tâches administratives un peu lourdes et d'autre part NUC/tablette/smartphone pour les autres usages.

Edit [après sommeil et gros chantier cuisine] : au sujet de l'évolution des usages, est-ce qu'il existe des données actualisées à ce sujet ?

----------


## gros_bidule

Dites, je crois que le sujet des pâtes thermiques n'a jamais été traité dans CPCHW ?
Depuis quelques mois déjà il y a des pubs (dans le mag) pour le remplacement de la traditionnelle pâte par du métal liquide, avec la promesse de ~-20 degrés.
Un canard l'a récemment fait sur ses appareils, et effectivement ça semble efficace. Avec biensûr la précaution lors de l'application : c'est liquide et conducteur, donc à manier avec davantage de précaution qu'une pâte.

Ayant un vieux laptop (5~6 ans, CPU Haswell) encore performant mais qui ventile comme un ouf lorsque je le charge un peu trop, je me demande si je pourrais gagner qqchose à passer au métal liquide.
En sachant que l'opération est possible, j'ai déjà changé une fois la pâte.

Qu'en penses-tu Dandu (on peut t'appeler "Doc" du coup ? Doc junior ? Doc new generation ?  ::P:  ) ?
Et si c'est si efficace, pourquoi les industriels restent-ils sur la vieille pâte thermique ? Si c'est une question de coût, je comprendrais pour les PC bas et milieu de gamme, mais quid des modèles haut de gamme (ou simplement chers, comme la marque à la pomme) ?

Aussi, comment ça vieillit ? On parle parfois de pâte qui sèche, à changer au bout de X années. Comment ça se passe pour le métal liquide ?

Merci !  :;):

----------


## Mastaba

Si c'est pour mettre entre le cœur et l'IHS à une époque y avait une sorte de soudure (qui empêchait du coups de décapsuler les CPU) assez efficace, ca a été remplacé par de la bête pate thermique sans doute pour des raisons de coûts puis c'est revenu je crois.

Si c'est pour mettre entre l'IHS et le radiateur, le pad thermique pré-collé est sans doute beaucoup plus fool-proof que de la pâte à base de métal liquide (gallium? l me semble aussi qu'il y avait un danger avec certains matériaux qui n'appréciaient pas tellement de rentrer en contact avec ce truc).

Les PC bas de gamme ou haut de gamme se foutent bien d'optimiser le transfert thermique aux petits oignons, bien sûr ils pourraient enlever les IHS ou les poncer et mettre une pâte thermique de qualité mais ca serait de l'artisanat et plus du montage de PC en série. Et puis quand on voit comment est foutu le refroidissement de ces machines "haut de gamme"...

Remarque je vois bien les enfants chinois décapsuler des IHS et poncer des rads toute la journée sur les chaîne de apple.

----------


## Dandu

la pub', c'est du décapsulage d'IHS, il me semble. Donc en gros, on remplace le joint en pâte thermique entre le CPU et l'IHS (la plaque de métal) par un truc plus efficace. C'est mieux dans la majorité des cas pour la température, mais pas pour la durée de vie, c'est pour ça qu'Intel a abandonné avant d'y revenir.

Mais dans un portable, ça va pas trop marcher : y généralement pas d'IHS. Au mieux, on peut remplacer la pâte par un truc haut de gamme, mais le gain est pas nécessairement élevé. Puis sur un portable, le souci c'est souvent le refroidissement en général, pas juste un point de détail comme la pâte thermique.

----------


## gros_bidule

D'acc, c'est plus clair comme ça. Merci !  :;):

----------


## tonton-thon

Comme dab, je dévore ce CPC hardware  ::): 

J'ai l'intention changer de config pour passer chez AMD (Ryzen) mais si je devais émettre une suggestion, c'est sur la qualité des chipsets audio.

Je peux me tromper mais je crois avoir lu un article dans un (vieux) CPC Hardware mais je ne le retrouve pas (faut que je vérifie si je dis pas d'âneries quand même  ::P:  ) ...

En effet, et ça peut paraître idiot mais voulant partir sur une config en micro atx, je ne trouve que des cartes mères avec des ALC892 ; ayant actuellement un SupremeFX, je trouve la qualité très correcte et pour retrouver un chip audio de même qualité, c'est uniquement de l'ATX...

Donc en fait, si on pouvait avoir (à nouveau?) un comparatif sur les différentes chip audio, en gros savoir si finalement il y a bien une différence ou uniquement un effet placebo, je suis preneur !

Ah et deux remarques : Je trouve dommage d'avoir enlevé le comparatif des différents GPU (perfs et specs), perso j'aimais bien...et sur les CPU, l'évolution depuis les dernières générations a disparu ; je trouvais ça super intéressant pour ceux qui veulent upgrader.

Voilà voilà, continuez comme ça, c'est toujours un plaisir de vous lire  ::):

----------


## Olcadan

> Comme dab, je dévore ce CPC hardware 
> 
> Je peux me tromper mais je crois avoir lu un article dans un (vieux) CPC Hardware mais je ne le retrouve pas (faut que je vérifie si je dis pas d'âneries quand même  ) ...


Il y a un article sur les puces Audio intégrés aux CM dans le CPCH n°38 (oct/nov 2018) et justement ils recommandent l'ALC892.

----------


## tonton-thon

::unsure:: 

Il faut vraiment que j'aille me coucher...

Je pensais que ça remontait à plus loin que ça  :Emo:

----------


## Dandu

> Comme dab, je dévore ce CPC hardware 
> 
> J'ai l'intention changer de config pour passer chez AMD (Ryzen) mais si je devais émettre une suggestion, c'est sur la qualité des chipsets audio.
> 
> Je peux me tromper mais je crois avoir lu un article dans un (vieux) CPC Hardware mais je ne le retrouve pas (faut que je vérifie si je dis pas d'âneries quand même  ) ...
> 
> En effet, et ça peut paraître idiot mais voulant partir sur une config en micro atx, je ne trouve que des cartes mères avec des ALC892 ; ayant actuellement un SupremeFX, je trouve la qualité très correcte et pour retrouver un chip audio de même qualité, c'est uniquement de l'ATX...
> 
> Donc en fait, si on pouvait avoir (à nouveau?) un comparatif sur les différentes chip audio, en gros savoir si finalement il y a bien une différence ou uniquement un effet placebo, je suis preneur !
> ...


Alors, pour l'audio : on en parlé dans le précédent. Le minimum acceptable semble être l'ACL892, mais y a pas mal de cartes avec du 1220 ou du 1150. De toute façon, "Supreme FX", c'est juste un ACL1150 ou 1220 avec des pilotes modifiés. Mais bon, faut vraiment aller dans le bas de gamme (ou les PC portables) pour avoir un mauvais chip, en réalité.

Pour les guide d'achats, c'est temporaire, ça va revenir sous une forme équivalente. C'est lié au départ de Doc TB, qui faisait les tests en question, plus le passage à un protocole un peu différent, donc on va essayer de remettre ça.

----------


## Rocca

Salut à tous,

Petite question (si elle a déjà été postée je m'en excuse par avance). 

Sur la config CanHard 2019.1 du dernier numéro, vous conseillé un R7 2700X comme processeur ce qui semble effectivement un choix judicieux et raisonnable à la vue des prix explosés de chez Intel. 

Toutefois, la ram reste en 2666 Mhz ce qui semble être limitant pour ce processeur. En effet, la fréquence de la ram "adéquate", pour une config non OC, d'après les autres canards et tests trouvés, se situe autour des 3000 Mhz et plus exactement à 2933 Mhz (max autorisé aux fréquences processeur de base). 

Bien entendu en sachant que le prix de la ram à 3000 Mhz Gskill et 2666 Mhz est proche (2€ de différence sur le site) les quelques pourcents (2 à 7 %) de performances grattés sont toujours ça de pris, non ?  

Du coup, est-ce un oubli de votre part après passage du i5 8600K ou R7 2700X ou est-ce un choix et, dans ce dernier cas, serait-il possible de connaitre le pourquoi ? 

En vous remerciant pour toute réponse.

----------


## SuperLowl

J'en profite également pour savoir s'il est prévu de mettre une alternative mini aux choix de CM. Et par mini, j'entends mini-ITX. Sans forcément mettre un modèle pour chaque gamme, mais savoir si vous recommandez un modèle en particulier.

D'ailleurs, une explication au fait qu'on retrouve très peu de CM mini-ITX pour les CPU AMD et à des prix absolument fous si on compare à Intel ?

Perso, je suis bien chaud de passer sur du Ryzen mais le gain sur le prix du CPU est totalement bouffé par la différence de prix de CM...

----------


## Dandu

> Salut à tous,
> 
> Petite question (si elle a déjà été postée je m'en excuse par avance). 
> 
> Sur la config CanHard 2019.1 du dernier numéro, vous conseillé un R7 2700X comme processeur ce qui semble effectivement un choix judicieux et raisonnable à la vue des prix explosés de chez Intel. 
> 
> Toutefois, la ram reste en 2666 Mhz ce qui semble être limitant pour ce processeur. En effet, la fréquence de la ram "adéquate", pour une config non OC, d'après les autres canards et tests trouvés, se situe autour des 3000 Mhz et plus exactement à 2933 Mhz (max autorisé aux fréquences processeur de base). 
> 
> Bien entendu en sachant que le prix de la ram à 3000 Mhz Gskill et 2666 Mhz est proche (2€ de différence sur le site) les quelques pourcents (2 à 7 %) de performances grattés sont toujours ça de pris, non ?  
> ...


La RAM, c'est des choix en fonction des prix quand on fait la config, et ça a très peu d'impact en pratique. En gros, pour se donner une idée, on fixe les configs environ un mois avant la publication, le temps de vérifier ce qu'ils ont, etc.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'en profite également pour savoir s'il est prévu de mettre une alternative mini aux choix de CM. Et par mini, j'entends mini-ITX. Sans forcément mettre un modèle pour chaque gamme, mais savoir si vous recommandez un modèle en particulier.
> 
> D'ailleurs, une explication au fait qu'on retrouve très peu de CM mini-ITX pour les CPU AMD et à des prix absolument fous si on compare à Intel ?
> 
> Perso, je suis bien chaud de passer sur du Ryzen mais le gain sur le prix du CPU est totalement bouffé par la différence de prix de CM...


Aucune idée pour la raison des différences de prix, sûrement le fait qu'on vend nettement plus d'Intel.

C'est un des trucs qu'on prévoit en to do list, les mini PC

----------


## Adol

Boon j'ai pris le dernier cpc hardware.
Pas de doute sur le niveau technique de Dandu, j'ai quand même eu la sensation de lire un pc update/ hardware magazine avec quelques dessins de lapins. ça manque de jeux de mots à la con, de fausses pubs et de titres idiots.
Wait & see pour la suite...

Et comme suggestion de dossier, un papier sur l'état des lieux en domotique ça pourrait intéresser les lecteurs bidouilleurs, il y a eu un sujet qui le survolait très légèrement à l'époque du dossier sur les Raspberry Pi / Arduino, et depuis ça a beaucoup évolué niveau logiciel, je pense même en mettre un en place pour de l'hydroponie ou arroser quelques légumes.

----------


## Rocca

> La RAM, c'est des choix en fonction des prix quand on fait la config, et ça a très peu d'impact en pratique. En gros, pour se donner une idée, on fixe les configs environ un mois avant la publication, le temps de vérifier ce qu'ils ont, etc.


Oui, je m'en doute, mais actuellement et ça fait 6 mois que c'est le cas, voire même plus, elle est à 2 euros près au même prix sur matériel.net et moins cher dans l'une des filiales du Groupe LDLC. 

Pour ce qui est des performances, contrairement aux tests sur plateforme INtel, sur plateforme AMD avec les Ryzen 1 et 2, il y a un gain non négligeable quant à utiliser une ram à 3000 Mhz au lieu de 2666 Mhz surtout, encore une fois, pour le même prix. 

*Lien ici* vers un test, mais il y en a de nombreux reflétant la même chose. 

Et en image  ::):  




Toutefois, tu réponds à ma question qui est que ce n'est pas erreur de la rédaction d'après ta réponse. 

Merci  ::):

----------


## SuperLowl

> Aucune idée pour la raison des différences de prix, sûrement le fait qu'on vend nettement plus d'Intel.


Pff... Et voilà : TB nous manque déjà.  ::P:  ::ninja:: 




> C'est un des trucs qu'on prévoit en to do list, les mini PC


En petit dossier one-shot ou en conseil régulier ?

----------


## Dandu

@Adol : on a eu pas mal de nouveaux ici, plus pas tellement de temps, mais on va essayer de se rattraper sur les jeux de mots  :;): 

Pour la domotique, c'est compliqué, parce que y a des dizaines de solutions et des dizaines de cas particuliers, c'est un truc à réfléchir.

@rocca : ça dépend d'un peu plus que le prix, mais on va regarder pour changer ça (après, certains logiciels aiment, mais c'est pas non plus systématique).

@SuperLowl : Bonne question, on va un peu voir en fonction du marché, entre un gros dossier mini PC ou des recommandations régulières.

----------


## tonton-thon

> Alors, pour l'audio : on en parlé dans le précédent. Le minimum acceptable semble être l'ACL892, mais y a pas mal de cartes avec du 1220 ou du 1150. De toute façon, "Supreme FX", c'est juste un ACL1150 ou 1220 avec des pilotes modifiés. Mais bon, faut vraiment aller dans le bas de gamme (ou les PC portables) pour avoir un mauvais chip, en réalité.
> 
> Pour les guide d'achats, c'est temporaire, ça va revenir sous une forme équivalente. C'est lié au départ de Doc TB, qui faisait les tests en question, plus le passage à un protocole un peu différent, donc on va essayer de remettre ça.


Merci d'avoir répondu  :;): 

Faut vraiment que je me mette à l'esprit que l'ALC892 c'est pas si 'degueu' que ça, j'ai le sentiment que c'est pas terrible alors qu'à vous lire c'est pas si mal...

Ayant actuellement un SupremFx, j'aurais l'impression de baisser en gamme c'était surtout ça ^^

Il n'empêche, en micro ATX, c'est ALC887 ou 892 point, et rien d'autre  ::P: 

Bon courage pour la suite, vivement le prochain numéro !  :;):

----------


## Rocca

> @rocca : ça dépend d'un peu plus que le prix, mais on va regarder pour changer ça (après, certains logiciels aiment, mais c'est pas non plus systématique).


On est d'accord et merci pour la réponse. Mon intention était d'attirer l'attention/un regard sur le sujet, rien de plus. Pour le reste, j'ai bien apprécié le dernier numéro également  :;):

----------


## fletch2099

Sinon je propose un canard dérivé de cpc hardware, cpc software  ::ninja:: 
si ça pourrait être super avec des articles comme comment dégoogleiser son pc tout ça!

----------


## Daedaal

> .../...
> Et comme suggestion de dossier, un papier sur l'état des lieux en domotique ça pourrait intéresser les lecteurs bidouilleurs, il y a eu un sujet qui le survolait très légèrement à l'époque du dossier sur les Raspberry Pi / Arduino, et depuis ça a beaucoup évolué niveau logiciel, je pense même en mettre un en place pour de l'hydroponie ou arroser quelques légumes.


Je venais parler de ça également. Je pense qu'il y a pas mal de matière à défricher entre les différents protocoles, leur application bancale par les fabricants, les soucis d'interopérabilité, l'aspect hardware (ponts pour lumières/senseurs connectés, etc...), les gadgets alakon qui faisaient la joie du doc, le geofencing (son intérêt et les risques), les softs pour gérer le bouzin, la vie privée, le budget à envisager (pas forcément si élevé que ça finalement si on met un peu les mains dans le cambouis)....

On a un topic domotique dans la section "périphériques", mais il bougeotte peu. Un peu comme ceux sur le Pi ou les Arduino. C'est dommage, d'autant que visiblement il y a quand même des canards intéressés par ces sujets. Un article (ou plus vu la matière) pourrait les aider à sauter le pas et nous (me  ::P: ) faire avancer sur des bases saines comme toujours.  :;):

----------


## Old_Bear

A propos des cartes AMD en miniITX, il semble que de moins en moins de carte-mères en miniITX aussi bien en AM4 qu'en 1151 permettant de monter une mini config low cost.
A l'heure actuelle, il faut faire un import US pour une ASRock A320M-ITX pour hoster un Athlon 200GE et une carte Intel comme l'H110I-PLUS ne supporte que la 6e génération de Celeron.
Donc soit c'est une carte dite "Gamer" toutes options, soit une carte microATX.
C'est à mon avis pas une question de vente, c'est une question de marges espérées.

----------


## Old_Bear

Depuis la mise à jour de Windows 10 en 1809, je ne peux plus sauvegarder mon système en utilisant la fonction "sauvegarder en mode Windows7".
Une tentative de sauvegarde se termine par une erreur_ 0X80070013_
J'ai posté comme d'autres à ce sujet sur le forum communautaire de Microsoft dans le sujet "*erreur sauvegarde 0X80070013*" .
J'ai même évoqué l'hypothèse d'une suppression "rampante" de la fonctionnalité :




> ... et si le plan, c'était de ne pas apporter de solution ?
> Sauvegarder en mode Windows7, c'est clairement indiquer une persistance de Windows7.
> Le plan global est bien de faire disparaitre Windows7!
> Or, comme le dit l'adage administratif "il n'existe aucun problème aussi complexe soit-il qu'une absence de solution ne finisse par résoudre", donc en forçant les rétrogrades à passer à autre chose, c'est gagnant/gagnant ... en quelque sorte.


Ce n'est que récemment, au détour de la discussion, que j'ai découvert qu'en fait la suppression ou du moins la "dépréciation" de la fonction de sauvegarde du système était annoncée aux acteurs professionnels -
*Windows IT Pro Center*- depuis octobre 2018 : *Fall Creators Update (version1709) - fonctionnalités déconseillées*




> *Solution de sauvegarde d’image système*   Nous recommandons aux utilisateurs d’utiliser des solutions de sauvegarde de disques complète d’autres fournisseurs.


C'est tout le paradoxe de la démarche de Microsoft qui fait appel à la communauté de "Insider" pour tester les nouvelles fonctionnalités qui n'a aucune considération pour les "Usual Users".
En dehors de ce que je pense à ce sujet, il pourrait être intéressant de tester quelles sont les options les plus satisfaisantes pour pouvoir récupérer un système fonctionnel lorsque ça plante.
Pas seulement les solutions tierces de sauvegarde système et données, clonage de disque etc mais également les meilleures stratégies globales.

J'en suis à me demander si le plus simple ce n'était pas de faire une clean install du système !
En fait je l'ai déjà fait à 2 reprises depuis octobre et avec une clé USB avec l'ISO et un SSD neuf, le processus est relativement rapide, ce qui ne l'est pas c'est la réinstallation des programmes et applis  ::'(:

----------


## Elian

Coucou, ça fait bien longtemps en effet qu'un petit tour du côté des mini-tour, HTPC et autre bazar NUC n'a plus été vu. Et de manière générale, tout ce qui est pc en autre format qu'ATC donc. Vivement  ::):

----------


## Old_Bear

Sauvegarde du Système (suite) : la sauvegarde Système en "mode Windows7" fonctionne de nouveau même avec Windows10 en 1809 [Fall Creators Update], après avoir été déclarée obsolete aux acteurs pro, après avoir cessé de fonctionner pendant plus de 4 mois, la fonctionnalité est à nouveau présente sans explication.

----------


## Raphyo

J'exige les résultats du mot croisé du numéro précédant!
Savoir si je suis génial ou une buse  :Emo:

----------


## Dandu

Ils sont en bas de la page, normalement

----------


## Raphyo

Merci Dandu, je regarderai mieux la prochaine fois  :Emo: 
Et tiens je reviens avec une suggestion : comme il y a un gros mystère sur les moniteurs adaptative-sync/freesync et leurs éventuelles comptabilités avec le g-sync, serait-il possible d'apprendre à reconnaitre un écran pas forcément certifié g-sync mais pourtant bien compatible.
Et peut-être même un dossier un peu élargis sur les écrans?

----------


## gros_bidule

Ce qui me botterait bien, ce serait davantage de dossiers et tests sur les CPU et GPU visant l'économie d'énergie, donc principalement les laptops, mais aussi les PC silencieux.
Je crois comprendre que l'évolution (ou son manque d’évolution plutôt) des CPU fait que ça ne bouge plus trop dans les hautes fréquences. Intel rajoute des cœurs, et AMD rattrape son retard.
Mais concernant les CPU mobiles, qu'en est-il aujourd'hui ? Est-ce que ça vaut le coup d'attendre les prochains Ryzen ? Que valent les derniers Intel ? Je crois que les "derniers" (depuis la série 5xxx) ont amélioré l'autonomie, tant grâce à la finesse de gravure que par le comportement du CPU (ex : il ne fonctionne plus à 100% pour lire une vidéo, alors que sur Haswell, je suis obligé de limiter le CPU dans Windows pour qu'il ne s’excite pas pour rien). Donc, entre la série 5xxx et la toute dernière, que s'est-il passé ? Est-ce que là aussi ça n'a pas bougé ? Dans le cas où AMD reviendrait en force sur la mobilité, que valent les Ryzen actuels et ceux annoncés pour bientôt ? J'ai entendu dire que Ryzen avait un très bon rapport perf/conso dans les basses fréquences : est-ce comparable à Intel ?

Je pense à cela car de nombreux canards ont un laptop : gamer (et même là, ils ne jouent pas h24) ou bureautique. Du coup je suis attristé de voir que le gros de l'attention se porte encore et toujours sur les gros CPU plein de cœurs qui consomment plus de 100W. Ca ne m'intéresse plus du tout  ::P:  (et ne parlons pas des GPU à 1000 boules, quel intérêt ? 1000 boules, c'est le prix de mon PC complet, comprenant une 1060, donc pas du tout dépassé ^^)

----------


## Old_Bear

Nous autres joueurs, nous sommes poursuivis par les adorateurs du veau d'or qui cherche à nous vendre des écrans en 4K qui sont comme des télés en moins bien mais qui nécessitent des cartes graphique qui coutent un SMIC pour pouvoir afficher un rayon de soleil qui filtre dans le gourbi.

Il serait temps qu'un chevalier en blanche armure / une cosmonaute en EMU (blanche également!) remette les chose en ordre en répondant de façon simple précise mais circonstanciée à la question :
*Quel combo carte graphique/écran pour jouer aujourd'hui* ?

Note : après nous avoir enfumé pendant des années avec le G-Sync pour les initiés, Nvidia passe au "G-Sync pour Tous" en nous prenant pour des canards sauvages.
C'est quoi ce wouaï, le free sync, l'adaptative sync et le G-Sync tout mélangé sans parler de la Syncho-V?
On dirait le Kamasoutra mais est-ce que ça l'est vraiment ?

----------


## Raphyo

C'est tellement mieux écris  :Emo: .

----------


## Dandu

> Merci Dandu, je regarderai mieux la prochaine fois 
> Et tiens je reviens avec une suggestion : comme il y a un gros mystère sur les moniteurs adaptative-sync/freesync et leurs éventuelles comptabilités avec le g-sync, serait-il possible d'apprendre à reconnaitre un écran pas forcément certifié g-sync mais pourtant bien compatible.
> Et peut-être même un dossier un peu élargis sur les écrans?


Alors, dossier sur les écrans, pas pour tout de suite.

Freesync, on va en parler rapidement. Mais pour faire simple : ils sont tous compatibles en pratique (en DisplayPort, attention). Faut juste vérifier la plage de fonctionnement, qui varie pas mal. Le minimum viable, c'est 40-60. Si ça monte moins haut et plus haut, c'est mieux. Un écran avec genre 55/65 (et ça existe) n'a par exemple pas d'intérêt.




> Nous autres joueurs, nous sommes poursuivis par les adorateurs du veau d'or qui cherche à nous vendre des écrans en 4K qui sont comme des télés en moins bien mais qui nécessitent des cartes graphique qui coutent un SMIC pour pouvoir afficher un rayon de soleil qui filtre dans le gourbi.
> 
> Il serait temps qu'un chevalier en blanche armure / une cosmonaute en EMU (blanche également!) remette les chose en ordre en répondant de façon simple précise mais circonstanciée à la question :
> *Quel combo carte graphique/écran pour jouer aujourd'hui* ?
> 
> Note : après nous avoir enfumé pendant des années avec le G-Sync pour les initiés, Nvidia passe au "G-Sync pour Tous" en nous prenant pour des canards sauvages.
> C'est quoi ce wouaï, le free sync, l'adaptative sync et le G-Sync tout mélangé sans parler de la Syncho-V?
> On dirait le Kamasoutra mais est-ce que ça l'est vraiment ?


Même réponse, pas la place dans le prochain numéro, mais peut-être dans le suivant. 

En gros, actuellement, pour jouer en 4K, faut une Radeon VII/RTX 2080 et un écran G-Sync/FreeSync qui tient le 40-60 au moins. Iu une RTX 2080 Ti et un écran pas G-Sync (ou un téléviseur). Ou fortement baisser les détails.




> Ce qui me botterait bien, ce serait davantage de dossiers et tests sur les CPU et GPU visant l'économie d'énergie, donc principalement les laptops, mais aussi les PC silencieux.
> Je crois comprendre que l'évolution (ou son manque d’évolution plutôt) des CPU fait que ça ne bouge plus trop dans les hautes fréquences. Intel rajoute des cœurs, et AMD rattrape son retard.
> Mais concernant les CPU mobiles, qu'en est-il aujourd'hui ? Est-ce que ça vaut le coup d'attendre les prochains Ryzen ? Que valent les derniers Intel ? Je crois que les "derniers" (depuis la série 5xxx) ont amélioré l'autonomie, tant grâce à la finesse de gravure que par le comportement du CPU (ex : il ne fonctionne plus à 100% pour lire une vidéo, alors que sur Haswell, je suis obligé de limiter le CPU dans Windows pour qu'il ne s’excite pas pour rien). Donc, entre la série 5xxx et la toute dernière, que s'est-il passé ? Est-ce que là aussi ça n'a pas bougé ? Dans le cas où AMD reviendrait en force sur la mobilité, que valent les Ryzen actuels et ceux annoncés pour bientôt ? J'ai entendu dire que Ryzen avait un très bon rapport perf/conso dans les basses fréquences : est-ce comparable à Intel ?
> 
> Je pense à cela car de nombreux canards ont un laptop : gamer (et même là, ils ne jouent pas h24) ou bureautique. Du coup je suis attristé de voir que le gros de l'attention se porte encore et toujours sur les gros CPU plein de cœurs qui consomment plus de 100W. Ca ne m'intéresse plus du tout  (et ne parlons pas des GPU à 1000 boules, quel intérêt ? 1000 boules, c'est le prix de mon PC complet, comprenant une 1060, donc pas du tout dépassé ^^)


On va avoir un hors série plus tard sur le sujet, mais en portable, de toute façon... tu peux pas savoir. le constructeur te donne pas les infos. En desktop, ça peut être intéressant, de monter un PC "vert"

----------


## Mastaba

Un comparatif des lecteurs réseau multimédia pour lire ses fichiers vidéo sur sa télé depuis un nas/réseau local.

Y en a pas mal (c'est la jungle) mais apparemment aucun qui fait tout (genre tous les formats HDR), y a bien les platines de luxe genre OPPO UDP-203 (discontinuée) & Panasonic UB9000 mais même eux foirent la lecture de fichiers dématérialisés apparemment...

Et aussi la qualité d'image/son, pour éviter que le lecteur n'applique de lissage.

En fait il semble qu'il faille construire soi même un HTPC, mais ca me semble tellement moins pratique qu'un lecteur dédié tout fait qu'on branche et qui marche.

Il faudra que le bouzin soit complètement fanless et silencieux, pilotable simplement avec une télécommande et qui ne mette pas une heure à démarrer avec toutefois suffisamment de puissance pour lire n'importe quel gros fichier en 4K HDR machinchose.

Dingue qu'à l'heure du dématérialisé il n'y ai même pas de lecteur correct.

----------


## Dandu

La Nvidia Shield, une fois à jour, ça fait normalement tout

----------


## Mastaba

Le shield oui mais il paraît que la qualité visuelle est pas top top.
Et je suis pas sûr qu'il fasse le HDR? cf la liste d'un mec de avs.

----------


## Old_Bear

Je reviens sur la question "*Quel combo carte graphique/écran pour jouer aujourd'hui ?*", parce que mes interrogations ne portent pas sur la compétition pour savoir avec quoi jouer en 4 K mais plutôt à la question de savoir quel écran utiliser et dans quelles conditions en partant d'une config minimum basée sur les conseils de CanardPC Hardware n° 39 (pas le spécial Jeu!).
Donc, par exemple, avec un PC genre [Ryzen 3 2200G/B450M/GTX 1050 2Go/8 Go DDR4-2400], est-ce que je peux jouer sans problème sur le BenQ en 1920x1080 cité comme référence ?
Le 1080p semble s'imposer pour les joueurs, est-ce une nécessité? Existe-t-il toujours des solutions moins exigeantes mais jouables?
Je me pose la question, parce que personnellement j'essaie d'aider des joueurs peu argentés à trouver des solutions pratiques pour jouer à Arma3, mon jeu préféré et avec une petite config, le 1080p passe mal.

----------


## Raphyo

Sinon tu viens nous voir sur la partie hardware, JYS a fait un super topic des configs low-cost gamer  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Mastaba

C'est à dire que de toute manière je pense pas que tu trouves un écran en dessous de 1920*1080, ou alors ca sera des vieux trucs dépassés. (Ou un CRT  ::ninja::  )
Donc en cas de puissance insuffisante pour du 1080p les seules solutions seront un downscaling ou une réduction du niveau de détail.

La question se pose seulement pour un écran UHD dans le cas ou on voudrait tirer pleinement profit de sa définition, et là y a que les quelques cartes graphiques les plus puissantes pour assurer 60FPS avec un niveau de détail élevé en UHD. 
(Jouer en UHD et détail faible aurait pas trop de sens en général, mais des jeux peuvent tirer parti d'une haute résolution c'est peut être le cas d'Arma3?)

----------


## Old_Bear

@  Raphyo : merci, mais j'ai ma propre idée sur la question et je ne cherche pas une solution pour moi-même.
Je joue avec un i7-7700K/Z270/16 GoDDR4 3200/GTX 1060 6Go/ 2x SSD 500 Go sur une IiYAMA en 1080p et 144Hz.

Mon post sur le sujet *"CPC Hardware - Idée d'articles ? De comparatif ? De dossier ? Postez !"* est une suggestion de dossier pour le Canard  :B): 

@ Mastaba : après avoir cherché, le souci c'est que les écrans en 1920*1080 sont au même prix et parfois moins cher que les écrans modernes et corrects en WXGA.
Je possède 5 moniteurs de récup entre le 720p et le WXGA, j'en utilise une partie pour faire des tests, les autre accompagnent des PC à prêter.

Note : Arma3 est un processeur complètement CPU dépendant, extrêmement sensible au management de la mémoire et à la vitesse de lecture des disques, de plus, depuis le "Visual Update" sorti en 2017, il est également devenu exigeant au niveau GPU.
L'UHD est ici hors sujet au contraire d'un  i9-9900KFC @ 5 GHZ comportant réellement un cache eDRAM  ::w00t::

----------


## Dandu

> Le shield oui mais il paraît que la qualité visuelle est pas top top.
> Et je suis pas sûr qu'il fasse le HDR? cf la liste d'un mec de avs.


Ben la liste en question indique bien HDR10, qui est le standard le plus courant. Y a pas le Dolby Vision, mais ça reste un truc assez rare, tant côté sources que côté téléviseur.




> Je reviens sur la question "*Quel combo carte graphique/écran pour jouer aujourd'hui ?*", parce que mes interrogations ne portent pas sur la compétition pour savoir avec quoi jouer en 4 K mais plutôt à la question de savoir quel écran utiliser et dans quelles conditions en partant d'une config minimum basée sur les conseils de CanardPC Hardware n° 39 (pas le spécial Jeu!).
> Donc, par exemple, avec un PC genre [Ryzen 3 2200G/B450M/GTX 1050 2Go/8 Go DDR4-2400], est-ce que je peux jouer sans problème sur le BenQ en 1920x1080 cité comme référence ?
> Le 1080p semble s'imposer pour les joueurs, est-ce une nécessité? Existe-t-il toujours des solutions moins exigeantes mais jouables?
> Je me pose la question, parce que personnellement j'essaie d'aider des joueurs peu argentés à trouver des solutions pratiques pour jouer à Arma3, mon jeu préféré et avec une petite config, le 1080p passe mal.


Alors, la config pas cher ferra pas tourner les jeux en 1080p rapidement et avec des détails. Faut faire des concessions, soit descendre en définition (ça peut être flou) soit baisser les détails.

Sur les jeux modernes de fin 2018, les GTX 1060/RX 580 s'approchent de 60 fps avec les détails Elevés, donc on peut baisser un peu (ou se contenter de 50 fps avec les défauts éventuellement visibles qui vont avec).

Le principal problème, comme certains ont répondu : le 1080p est la norme dans les jeux parce que les écrans actuels sont rarement en dessous. On trouve pas réellement moins en définition en 16:9, et quelques modèles en 1280x1024, mais le format est plus adapté aux jeux et c'est des écrans "pro". 

Perso, je préfère baisser un peu les détails plutôt que passer dans une définition en dessous, ça évite le flou.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et de fait, on recommande un écran 1080p même en entrée de gamme, parce qu'il y a que ça. Et les configs pas cher permettent pas de jouer en 1080p de façon fluide avec de bons détails, mais ça on y peut rien, et ça risque pas de changer.

----------


## Old_Bear

En effet, j'avais déjà capté "... _que les écrans en 1920*1080 sont au même prix et parfois moins cher que les écrans modernes et corrects en WXGA_...", et il s'avère que désormais bien peu sont dispos.
Donc, je reprends ma question qui  fondamentalement reste celui de la config minimum.

CanardPC, le magazine a opté, malgré la baisse de la RAM, pour la tactique du surarmement en proposant en "entrée de gamme" une configuration  *Ducky 2019.1* à environ 900 € 



> Processeur : AMD Ryzen 5 2600 (180 €) Ventirad : Stock (0 €) Carte mère : Gigabyte B350M DS3H (80 €) RAM : 2 × 4 Go DDR4 2666 (Gskill) (70 €) Carte graphique : GeForce GTX 1060 3 Go (MSI) (250 €) Carte son : intégrée à la carte mère (0 €) SSD : Crucial MX500 - 500 Go (90 €) Disque dur : HDD Seagate Barracuda 2 To (65 €) Alimentation : Corsair CX450 (50 €) Boîtier : Antec P6 (60 €) + 6 mois d’abonnement à Canard PC Hardware offerts ! Vendue sans OS ou avec Windows 10 Home 64 bits


De mon point de vue, un bon choix pour pouvoir jouer à peu près à tout, et au niveau de ce que propose dans le même temps CanardPCHardware en "milieu de gamme".

Il y a là la base d'une dissonance cognitive majeure qu'il faudra clarifier à un moment ou a un autre.
Il me parait nécessaire de reformuler clairement pour les lecteurs conjoints de CanardPC et CanardPC Hardware ce qu'est "l'entrée de gamme."
Ma question est pratique en sachant qu'un maximum de gros éditeur poussent au fait que 4 coeurs soient nécessaires, que la norme d'affichage tend à devenir le 1080p, le "Minimum" pour jouer, c'est quoi ?

----------


## Eradan

> que la norme d'affichage tend à devenir le 1080p


C'est déjà la norme depuis 10 ans.

----------


## Old_Bear

Il n'y a pas si longtemps que ça que le 1920*1080 est devenu majoritaire chez les joueurs, et que les gros fournisseurs livrent aux entreprises des écrans en 1080P.
Ce n'est pas parce qu'en 2009 des personnes pensaient que le 1080p était le mieux pour jouer que c'était une norme.
Ce dont je parle est une norme de fait parce qu'on ne trouve quasiment plus que des écrans en 1920*1080, c'est devenu une norme par banalisation.

----------


## Orhin

> Il n'y a pas si longtemps que ça que le 1920*1080 est devenu majoritaire chez les joueurs


Si l'on excepte les PC portables, ça fait quand même un bail.

----------


## Eradan

> Il n'y a pas si longtemps que ça que le 1920*1080 est devenu majoritaire chez les joueurs


Ça fait déjà 10 ans, et je ne donne pas cet intervalle par hasard. Déjà à l'époque, le 4/3 et le 16/10 étaient minoritaires. Je ne sais plus qui en avait parlé dans un CPC, se désolant qu'une norme venue du cinéma (le 16/9) s'impose sur celle prévue à l'origine pour PC (le 16/10.)

----------


## Mastaba

Ca dépends si pas joueurs on entends aussi les consoles.  ::trollface::

----------


## Narm

> Ça fait déjà 10 ans, et je ne donne pas cet intervalle par hasard. Déjà à l'époque, le 4/3 et le 16/10 étaient minoritaires. Je ne sais plus qui en avait parlé dans un CPC, se désolant qu'une norme venue du cinéma (le 16/9) s'impose sur celle prévue à l'origine pour PC (le 16/10.)


Ah mais trop, j'allume des cierges pour que mon 24" en 1920*1200 ne crêve pas  ::sad:: 
Ce n'est pas tant perdre 10% de hauteur qui me gênerait, mais plus mes oldies qui ne proposent pas de support d'écran large : ils passent en résolution native 1600*1200 sans flou. 

Quoique, je viens de voir qu'il existe toujours des écrans 16/10, ils coûtent juste 80% plus cher que leur équivalent 16/9  ::|:

----------


## Old_Bear

Ce dont je parle, c'est la définition en 1920*1080.
Il y a 10 ans je jouais en 16/10 en 1680*1050 sur un 22" Iiyama qui est toujours en service.
Je joue sur un Iiyama 24" en 1920*1080 144Hz depuis 2 ans.

Ma question ne concerne pas mon équipement personnel.
C'est au sujet de l'équipement de base
Elle vise l'information des joueurs doté de peu de moyens qui rêvent d'une config qu"ils pourraient réellement se payer.

----------


## Mastaba

Ben le joueur qui achète son matos maintenant ne trouvera pas facilement d'écran neuf avec une définition inférieure à 1920*1080, tu le dis toi même.

A partir de là, le choix est vite fait.
Il faudrait vraiment vouloir spécifiquement un tel écran "atypique", mais dans quel but? Surtout si le budget est serré.

Il vaut mieux être en 1080p et baisser un peu le niveau de détail que baisser la définition, je suis même pas sûr que les cartes graphiques récentes offrent une augmentation de performance rentable par rapport à la baisse de qualité que représente une diminution de la définition en-dessous de 1080p?

----------


## Old_Bear

Ma question ne concerne pas mon équipement personnel.
C'est au sujet de l'équipement de base avec comme question initiale * "Quel combo carte graphique/écran pour jouer aujourd'hui ?"*
Il est donc évident que pour un équipement minimum pour l'écran c'est un 1080p avec une question subsidiaire "est-ce que 5ms c'est suffisant pour jouer", reste la question de la carte graphique minimum IGPU ou carte externe en GT 1030/RX 550 ?
Dans ma préoccupation, il y a toujours la question du surarmement.
Le marketing essaie de nous faire croire que sans 4K et RTX 2080Ti, le joueur est désarmé.
Sans parler de norme, quel est l'équipement moyen équilibré carte graphique/écran pour jouer ?

A la réflexion, la question est plus globale ... parce que se poser la question du combo carte graphique/écran sans s'interroger sur les ressources en CPU/RAM est probablement une erreur.
A l'expérience, les exigences sont assez différentes selon les jeux, la question est donc aussi de savoir s'il y a une solution "couteau suisse" ou bien s'il faut adapter sa config aux jeux que l'on joue vraiment.

----------


## Mastaba

Il y a le dossier sur les réglages graphiques qui était intéressant à ce sujet, avec les tranches low/medium/high/ultra.
Le ultra étant bien entendu le réglage de démo pour carte ultra haut de gamme et le high le réglage commun.

Je suppose que la config mini de CPC est taillée pour permettre au moins du medium en terme de détail général.

Les ressources CPU/RAM ne sont importantes que pour certains jeux bien précis (dont Arma3) mais pour la grosse majorité des jeux c'est principalement la carte graphique qui joue.

Il y a eu une comparaison entre GPU intégré au processeur et carte graphique bas de gamme dans un ancien CPCHW, le résultat était sans appel en faveur d'une carte.
Étant donné que sur le point de l'écran y a pas tellement de choix, le plancher reste le 1080p (mais on peut monter vers les 1440/1600p & 2160p UHD) le choix se portera surtout sur la carte graphique, la GTX 1060 est ce qui a été retenu.

----------


## SuperLowl

> Il y a eu une comparaison entre GPU intégré au processeur et carte graphique bas de gamme dans un ancien CPCHW, le résultat était sans appel en faveur d'une carte.


Euh, tu es sûr de ton coup ?
De mémoire, ce n'était pas tout à fait ça. Au contraire même. Acheter une CG en-dessous des 100€ (en gros) n'apportait pas de réel gain par rapport au GPU intégré au processeur. C'était juste bon à faire vendre des PC dans les rayons de supermarché à base de "avec une CG de G4merZ".

J'ai jeté mes anciens numéros donc si quelqu'un peut me confirmer ou non.

----------


## Mastaba

Ouais enfin par carte graphique bas de gamme je veux dire un autre truc qu'avec le même chipset déporté sinon oui c'est comme les cartes son ca revient au même.

----------


## Eradan

> Ma question ne concerne pas mon équipement personnel.
> question initiale * "Quel combo carte graphique/écran pour jouer aujourd'hui ?"*


La règle martelée dans CPC et CPCHW depuis plusieurs années, c'est "CG à 100€ mini pour jouer." Comme la norme en matière d'écran depuis plus de 10 ans c'est 1920*1080, tu as déjà la réponse à ta question.

----------


## Old_Bear

LOL :Drum: 

Je discute d'un éventuel sujet de dossier pour CPC Hardware.
Les matériels changent, les usages évoluent, les pratiques des éditeurs de jeux et des constructeurs ne sont plus les mêmes.
Questionner les soi-disant règles et normes est une simple nécessité.

----------


## Eradan

Les matériels changent, et les cartes à 100€ d'aujourd'hui sont (beaucoup) plus puissantes que celles à 100€ des générations précédentes.
Les usages évoluent, mais la majorité des jeux publiés se satisfont d'un IGP.
Les pratiques des éditeurs de jeux et des constructeurs ne sont plus les mêmes, mais le ratio prix/puissance/gourmandise des jeux reste sensiblement le même.

Si la règle n'a pas changée, ça n'est pas qu'elle n'est pas mise à jour, mais qu'elle se vérifie à chaque fois. Un GPU à 100+ euros et un écran 1920*1080 (22 à 24") sont la base pour jouer. Tu peux rogner sur le CPU et la RAM, mais à moins de prendre un APU (et encore selon les modèles) ou un Celeron bas de gamme, ça tournera.

----------


## gros_bidule

Voilà. 
Après, on croisera toujours des gens qui arrivent avec des œillères en demandant "oui mais non, moi je veux jouer en ultra, c'est comme ça". Pour eux, c'est compliqué  ::P: 
Et quand bien même ce n'est pas pour jouer en ultra au dernier AAA en 4K, je ne compte plus le nombre de potes/collègues/whatever qui rachètent un PC "gaming" à 2500€ tout les deux ans juste "parce que c'est mieux" ou "mais j'en ai besoin". A côté ils misèrent pour contracter un prêt pour acheter leur bagnole pourrie. Je ne les comprends pas, leur matos coûte une blinde et ils ne l'exploitent même pas à 50% (ils jouent à diablo3, world of tank, ce genre de trucs, en 1080p).

----------


## tompalmer

C'est marrant parce que quand je dis ça sur le topic des CG "vous n'avez pas besoin du dernier cri Nvidia alors vous plaignez pas que c'est trop cher"

Les gens sont outrés de pas pouvoir s'acheter du très haut de gamme

----------


## Eradan

Là, on parle du minimum vital pour jouer. Acheter du haut de gamme peut se révéler nécessaire pour d'autres raisons, et effectivement la hausse de prix chez Nvidia, déjà honteuse en soit, devient carrément obscène pour les personnes impactées.

----------


## tompalmer

Qui est impacté ?

----------


## Mastaba

> Qui est impacté ?


Les gens qui achètent du haut de gamme.

----------


## tompalmer

Je me sens impacté parce que Renault a sorti une caisse a 50 000 boules alors qu'avant ils n'avaient pas mieux qu'une clio a 10 000 boules. 

Donc je suis vexé parce que je peux plus m'offrir la meilleure même si j'en ai pas besoin?

----------


## Eradan

Au moins deux personnes que je connais, un architecte et une assistante monteuse. L'assistante monteuse plus spécialement attendait la nouvelle génération Nvidia pour une nouvelle config.

Edit: Ton argument ne tient pas. Une carte graphique haut de gamme nécessite plus de temps avant d'être remplacée, ce qui permet de faire des économies substantielles. En deux ans, on est passés d'un haut de gamme à 600€ à un haut de gamme à 1000€. Les économies réalisées sur le temps sont forcément réduites en conséquence, sans même parler de la somme à débourser qui se retrouve hors de portée de certains quand ce n'était pas le cas avant.

Et avant que tu ne demandes un exemple: j'ai une 980 Ti, son équivalent actuel (1080 Ti) est beaucoup trop cher pour moi.

----------


## Old_Bear

Bon, les comportements individuels sont hors sujets mais sont intéressants parce qu'ils révèlent de l'impact du bullshit marketing à la fois sur les décisions d'achat et sur la façon dont c'est perçu.
Les exigences des jeux évoluent globalement poussés par les modifications techniques aussi bien hardware que logicielles.
Éclairer les choix de façon rationnelle sur ce qui est nécessaire et techniquement souhaitable en ce qui concerne l'équipement informatique me parait fondateur chez CanardPC Hardware.

J'ai axé certains de mes posts sur l'équipement minimum, y compris pour jouer, parce qu'il est différent de ce que le Canard appelle "l'entrée de gamme".
Mais la préoccupation est la même pour le "milieu de gamme" dont les contours sont de plus en plus imprécis.
Pour l'équipement maximum, je vais partir de l'idée que la future "norme" pour les moniteurs est le WQHD 2560*1440,en partant de là, ..."quelle carte graphique pour afficher une telle résolution, quel combo processeur/RAM pour gérer le tout?"
Je pense que ça donnerait une bonne idée de qu'il est raisonnable d'envisager comme équipement dans le futur.

----------


## Mastaba

> Je me sens impacté parce que Renault a sorti une caisse a 50 000 boules alors qu'avant ils n'avaient pas mieux qu'une clio a 10 000 boules. 
> 
> Donc je suis vexé parce que je peux plus m'offrir la meilleure même si j'en ai pas besoin?


La comparaison pour être valable devrait impliquer que les routes n'ont aucune limitation de vitesse, mais en plus une vitesse minimale requise pour que le trajet soit confortable qui augmente sur chaque nouvelle route, à cause de la technologie de l'asphalte qui change à toute vitesse.

Et que les nouvelles caisses coûtent de plus en plus cher proportionnellement à leur augmentation de performance.

Et que Renault est le seul constructeur de bagnoles avec un quasi-monopole. (ce qui explique le point précédent)

Sinon bien sûr tu peux toujours essayer de rouler en clio sur des routes à la vitesse minimale recommandée de 200Km/h, où continuer à rouler sur les anciennes petites routes pour faire du rétro-rouling à 30Km/h.

Où alors tu restes chez toi.

----------


## Qiou87

Je pense qu'on a fait le tour, 1 page de discussion sur une idée d'article ça suffit. L'idée c'est de proposer des trucs aux rédacteurs du magazine, pas de leur filer 3 pages de lecture de "X donne son avis" lorsqu'ils ont la bonne volonté de venir jeter un œil ici après une journée de taf.

Allez hop, idée d'article suivante!  :;):

----------


## SuperLowl

Un dossier sur les batteries.

Comment ça je me répète ?  ::ninja:: 
Vu la place de plus en plus importante que ça prend dans nos vies.

En plus, y'a beaucoup de choses à en dire :
- comment ça fonctionne ;
- quels sont les bons comportements ;
- que regarder lorsqu'on choisit une batterie pour tel ou tel usage ;
- quelles sont les innovations en cours dans ce domaine ;
- etc.

----------


## George Sable

Le « rétro-rouling »  ::lol:: 

Idée d'article : que valent les processeurs (et SoC) coréens et chinois ?
Pourquoi ne voit-on que des Intel/AMD/Snapdragon par chez nous, et que valent les perfs aujourd'hui ?

----------


## Dandu

> En effet, j'avais déjà capté "... _que les écrans en 1920*1080 sont au même prix et parfois moins cher que les écrans modernes et corrects en WXGA_...", et il s'avère que désormais bien peu sont dispos.
> Donc, je reprends ma question qui  fondamentalement reste celui de la config minimum.
> 
> CanardPC, le magazine a opté, malgré la baisse de la RAM, pour la tactique du surarmement en proposant en "entrée de gamme" une configuration  *Ducky 2019.1* à environ 900 € 
> 
> De mon point de vue, un bon choix pour pouvoir jouer à peu près à tout, et au niveau de ce que propose dans le même temps CanardPCHardware en "milieu de gamme".
> 
> Il y a là la base d'une dissonance cognitive majeure qu'il faudra clarifier à un moment ou a un autre.
> Il me parait nécessaire de reformuler clairement pour les lecteurs conjoints de CanardPC et CanardPC Hardware ce qu'est "l'entrée de gamme."
> Ma question est pratique en sachant qu'un maximum de gros éditeur poussent au fait que 4 coeurs soient nécessaires, que la norme d'affichage tend à devenir le 1080p, le "Minimum" pour jouer, c'est quoi ?


Y a pas dissonance cognitive, y a un problème d'interprétation de ta part.

Les configs sont basées sur un prix à atteindre, de base. Donc si la RAM baisse... on met plus de RAM (ou un GPU plus rapide, ou...). Pas de surarmement donc.

Ensuite, la notion d'entrée/milieu/haut est totalement relative à ton budget. Dans la pratique, dans le magazine, c'est là pour segmenter, point barre. Comme on met que trois configs sur les cinq dans le CPC, forcément, la moins cher y est pas, donc par un glissement, celle à 900 € devient l'entrée de gamme.




> Ma question ne concerne pas mon équipement personnel.
> C'est au sujet de l'équipement de base avec comme question initiale * "Quel combo carte graphique/écran pour jouer aujourd'hui ?"*
> Il est donc évident que pour un équipement minimum pour l'écran c'est un 1080p avec une question subsidiaire "est-ce que 5ms c'est suffisant pour jouer", reste la question de la carte graphique minimum IGPU ou carte externe en GT 1030/RX 550 ?
> Dans ma préoccupation, il y a toujours la question du surarmement.
> Le marketing essaie de nous faire croire que sans 4K et RTX 2080Ti, le joueur est désarmé.
> Sans parler de norme, quel est l'équipement moyen équilibré carte graphique/écran pour jouer ?
> 
> A la réflexion, la question est plus globale ... parce que se poser la question du combo carte graphique/écran sans s'interroger sur les ressources en CPU/RAM est probablement une erreur.
> A l'expérience, les exigences sont assez différentes selon les jeux, la question est donc aussi de savoir s'il y a une solution "couteau suisse" ou bien s'il faut adapter sa config aux jeux que l'on joue vraiment.


Y a pas nécessairement de marketing direct dans le choix. Nous, on prend comme base pour jouer correctement les réglages élevés en 1080p (écran le plus classique) sur des jeux modernes, le tout à 60 fps. Forcément, faut adapter si t'as un écran 1440p ou si tu aimes les vieux jeux, ou si jouer à 30 fps comme sur une console te plait.

Là, début 2019, le minimum pour ça, c'est une GTX 1060/RX 580 (donc une carte vers 200 €) avec un CPU quad core et 8 Go de RAM. Idéalement, faut plutôt viser la nouvelle GTX 1660 Ti/une Vega 56, 16 Go et un quad core avec HT ou un hexa avec une bonne fréquence.

Les IGP pour jouer, c'est non. Vraiment. Les GPU bas de gamme genre 1030/RX550 non plus. On essayé dans le hors série. Un IGP Intel, c'est (très) vieux jeu uniquement. Un IGP AMD correct (Vega 10), c'est jeux moderne à 30 fps en 720p en baissant les détails (autant dire, non). Les GPU bas de gamme, même chose, en à peine mieux en fait. Aucun intérêt pratique pour jouer.

Les RX560/GTX 1050 permettent vaguement de jouer en 1080p détails bas (ou en 720p détails haut). On met ça dans une config' à 600 € parce que y a que ça qui rentre dans une contrainte de prix. Parce qu'en vrai, un PC de joueur, ça s'approche de 1000 € pour en profiter correctement.

Mais logiquement, si t'aimes les vieux jeux, les trucs qui bougent pas trop ou du flou d'upscale, tu peux jouer "correctement" sans ça.




> Le « rétro-rouling » 
> 
> Idée d'article : que valent les processeurs (et SoC) coréens et chinois ?
> Pourquoi ne voit-on que des Intel/AMD/Snapdragon par chez nous, et que valent les perfs aujourd'hui ?


C'est compliqué, parce que faut en trouver. Plus le fait que en général, ça vaut pas grand chose parce que le critère qu'ils mettent en avant, c'est le prix, pas les performances. Les SoC chinois pas cher se retrouvent dans les téléphones chinois pas cher. Sur les CPU x86, c'est un peu particulier, c'est souvent des évolutions des Via (donc pas top à la base).

Les SoC de smartphone, c'est encore plus simple : juste des implémentations basiques des coeurs d'ARM avec des implémentations basiques de GPU, le tout gravé dans un node milieu de gamme. Quand Samsung, Apple ou Samsung essayent de mettre les derniers coeurs ARM en les modifiant (ou en faisaint eux même), avec une gravure moderne et des GPU performant. En chinois, pas grand monde fait ça, sauf Huawei avec le Kirin.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon, les comportements individuels sont hors sujets mais sont intéressants parce qu'ils révèlent de l'impact du bullshit marketing à la fois sur les décisions d'achat et sur la façon dont c'est perçu.
> Les exigences des jeux évoluent globalement poussés par les modifications techniques aussi bien hardware que logicielles.
> Éclairer les choix de façon rationnelle sur ce qui est nécessaire et techniquement souhaitable en ce qui concerne l'équipement informatique me parait fondateur chez CanardPC Hardware.
> 
> J'ai axé certains de mes posts sur l'équipement minimum, y compris pour jouer, parce qu'il est différent de ce que le Canard appelle "l'entrée de gamme".
> Mais la préoccupation est la même pour le "milieu de gamme" dont les contours sont de plus en plus imprécis.
> *Pour l'équipement maximum, je vais partir de l'idée que la future "norme" pour les moniteurs est le WQHD 2560*1440,en partant de là, ..."quelle carte graphique pour afficher une telle résolution, quel combo processeur/RAM pour gérer le tout?"*
> Je pense que ça donnerait une bonne idée de qu'il est raisonnable d'envisager comme équipement dans le futur.


C'est pas le cas. le 1440p reste et restera un truc informatique haut de gamme rare dans l'absolu. Je doute que le grand public dépasse réellement le 1080p avant un moment et quand ce sera le cas, on sera en Ultra HD partout.

Mais les guides d'achat du magazine explique normalement bien ce que tu demandes : ce qu'il faut pour jouer en 1080p/1440p/Ultra HD.

Faut pas se prendre la tête sur les configs : c'est un budget précis et fixée, et on fait rentrer ce qu'il est possible de faire rentrer de plus cohérent.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Au moins deux personnes que je connais, un architecte et une assistante monteuse. L'assistante monteuse plus spécialement attendait la nouvelle génération Nvidia pour une nouvelle config.
> 
> Edit: Ton argument ne tient pas. Une carte graphique haut de gamme nécessite plus de temps avant d'être remplacée, ce qui permet de faire des économies substantielles. En deux ans, on est passés d'un haut de gamme à 600€ à un haut de gamme à 1000€. Les économies réalisées sur le temps sont forcément réduites en conséquence, sans même parler de la somme à débourser qui se retrouve hors de portée de certains quand ce n'était pas le cas avant.
> 
> Et avant que tu ne demandes un exemple: j'ai une 980 Ti, son équivalent actuel (1080 Ti) est beaucoup trop cher pour moi.


C'est globalement faux. Tu vas jamais faire d'économie avec une carte haut de gamme. Tu la paye plus cher qu'une milieu de gamme par rapport à ses performances (et parfois énormément) et elle a pas réellement une durée de vie plus élevée. Quand ta carte qui te permettait de jouer en 1080p correctement (milieu de gamme) devient insuffisante pour le faire, ta carte haut de gamme pour du 1440p (par exemple) le devient aussi. Les évolutions sont assez corrélées sur les cartes milieu/haut/très haut (200 € et plus). 

Ta démonstration marche si t'avais pas vraiment besoin de ta carte haut de gamme. Genre dans l'exemple prendre une carte haut de gamme pour jouer en 1080p. Mais ça aurait couté moins cher de prendre un milieu de gamme, le changer rapidement pour un autre milieu de gamme, avec le même confort et sûrement des fonctions en plus.




> Les matériels changent, et les cartes à 100€ d'aujourd'hui sont (beaucoup) plus puissantes que celles à 100€ des générations précédentes.
> Les usages évoluent, mais la majorité des jeux publiés se satisfont d'un IGP.
> Les pratiques des éditeurs de jeux et des constructeurs ne sont plus les mêmes, mais le ratio prix/puissance/gourmandise des jeux reste sensiblement le même.
> 
> Si la règle n'a pas changée, ça n'est pas qu'elle n'est pas mise à jour, mais qu'elle se vérifie à chaque fois. Un GPU à 100+ euros et un écran 1920*1080 (22 à 24") sont la base pour jouer. Tu peux rogner sur le CPU et la RAM, mais à moins de prendre un APU (et encore selon les modèles) ou un Celeron bas de gamme, ça tournera.


Non. Parce que les cartes à 100 € (et surtout celles à moins de 100 €) évoluent moins. Les constructeurs renomment à tout va, coupe trop pour diminuer les prix, etc. La majorité des jeu actuels vise pas les IGP, ou alors le 720p en médium à 30 fps, et avec le plus gros CPU du marché.

Tu peux vaguement jouer avec du GPU à 100/150 €, mais c'est rarement agréable, autant prendre une console.

----------


## tompalmer

> Au moins deux personnes que je connais, un architecte et une assistante monteuse. L'assistante monteuse plus spécialement attendait la nouvelle génération Nvidia pour une nouvelle config.
> 
> Edit: Ton argument ne tient pas. Une carte graphique haut de gamme nécessite plus de temps avant d'être remplacée, ce qui permet de faire des économies substantielles. En deux ans, on est passés d'un haut de gamme à 600€ à un haut de gamme à 1000€. Les économies réalisées sur le temps sont forcément réduites en conséquence, sans même parler de la somme à débourser qui se retrouve hors de portée de certains quand ce n'était pas le cas avant.
> 
> Et avant que tu ne demandes un exemple: j'ai une 980 Ti, son équivalent actuel (1080 Ti) est beaucoup trop cher pour moi.


Là tu parles de pros, qui rentabilisent leur matos  :;):  Pour eux c'est pas cher et ça se rentabilise sur un projet.

Après, est ce qu'on peut juger qu'une 1080 ti est l'équivalent d'une 980 ti par exemple ? 
S'ils laissent la génération précédente au catalogue, c'est qu'il y a une raison. (qui est qu'elles sont encore adaptées pour 90 % des gens)

Du coup je pense que tes prémices sont faux (mais c'est aussi parce que le marketing d'Nvidia le fait croire) : 

*Ils ont créé une gamme au dessus du haut de gamme pour les pros et riches avec les RTX*. Elles ne sont absolument pas faites pour les possesseurs de 1080

C'est une stratégie à la Apple avec leurs Ipad pros, ce sont des produits de niches, mais le problème c'est que tous le monde les veut et pense y avoir droit, parce qu'avant il n 'y avait pas plus cher et par conséquent ils s'offraient le meilleur.

Je dis pas que c'est bien ou mal, mais côté joueur y'a pas besoin d'être outré

----------


## Old_Bear

@ Dandu : quand j'évoquais le "bullshit marketing", je ne pensais pas au CanardPC, mais plutôt à ça ...


Source : GeForce gives you the edge in Battle Royale

----------


## Raphyo

Un dossier sur le rattrapage technologique des Chinois avec leurs partenariats de 2016 avec AMD et la joint-venture avec VIA ?

Serait-il en mesure de rattraper Intel et ou AMD dans un futur relativement proche ?

----------


## Cowboy

> Edit: Ton argument ne tient pas. Une carte graphique haut de gamme nécessite plus de temps avant d'être remplacée,


Pas forcément, la raison pousse a acheter le meilleur ratio prix/puissance.
Quand ta carte  haut de gamme ne le sera plus, il y a des chances que les personnes qui veulent du haut de gamme en voudront encore, donc le changement peut être plus rapide.

----------


## Eradan

Mais ne sera pas nécessaire d'un point de vue technique. Le facteur pigeon n'entre pas en ligne de compte.

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Dans le meme genre que les completistes, faire un dossier sur ceux intéressé par le background d'un jeu (les backgrounders ???)
Je m'explique: Je me suis fais l'intégrale des wolfenstein (les récents) mais en mode invincible (oui avec un utilitaire dédié):
Ce qui m'intéressait, c'était de découvrir l'histoire (et faire quelques missions annexes) sans avoir a perdre 4 heures à refaire un passage (car je ne suis pas un shooter de 1ere).
Et là ca m'a pris la même chose sur le dernier Far Cry

J'ai l'impression d'etre a cheval entre le film et le vrai jeu video (car j'utilise le godmode)

Suis je le seul ?
Cela vaut il le coup d'un dossier ?

----------


## Dandu

C'est pas le bon sujet  ::o:

----------


## vectra

Hello,

On est un certain nombre sur les topics de *réalité virtuelle* à pester parce qu'on a l'impression que notre loisir est complètement zappé par la rédaction.
Il y aurait beaucoup à dire sur les différents casque de RV accessibles au public, et on a souvent tendance à galérer avec des sites webs assez obscurs ou un peu trop spécialisés et auto-hypés pour chercher et trouver les infos dont on a besoin.

De manière générale, je trouve que le mag manque cruellement de tests de jeu RV, mais je pense que besoin est encore plus sensible sur le matériel tout court. Il y a tellement de choses à prendre en compte (résolution et qualité des dalles, catégories et qualité des lentilles, ergonomie générale du casque, etc) que beaucoup se rabattent par défaut sur le "moins" cher ou le plus connu... 

Surtout, il y a de nouveaux casques attendus cette année voire le mois prochain, et on peut espérer en conséquence un rebond de l'activité de la RV (HP sort un casque 4K pas trop cher, Oculus sort une version améliorée de son CV1 et investit le marché des casques autonomes, etc, etc). On aimerait bien pouvoir se renseigner dans le journal, quoi...

----------


## gros_bidule

Je pense hélas que nous sommes encore plus nombreux à ne plus rien avoir à faire de la VR  ::P: 
Outre la question des jeux, tout le monde n'apprécie pas de dépenser plein de sous dans un casque VR et un PC puissant, ainsi que devoir se couper du monde pour jouer, en solo qui plus est (solo dans le sens où on ne va pas jouer à 4 sur le canap).
Nan, la VR c'est vraiment un type de jeu vidéo restreint qui cohabite avec le jeu traditionnel clavier / manette, et ça n'ira pas plus loin.

----------


## vectra

Ben je sais pas, tu as déjà essayé ? Je ne sais pas comment avoir une opinion sur quelque chose que j'ignore personnellement...

Je te rejoins parfaitement sur le coût global du système, mais comme vu précédemment, il y a des gens qui mettent de l'argent dans leur matériel de jeu et c'est parfaitement leur droit d'avoir un écran 34" 4K par exemple. D'autant que là, en général, une GTX 1060 suffit à la génération des casques PC actuellement sur le marché. Il y en a disponibles dès les 200 euros sur PC, et c'est un peu la même chose côté playstation.

Quant à se couper du monde pour jouer, je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre où tu veux en venir. Y peut y avoir un risque pour le mobilier si tu joues en mode 'déplacement', mais ce dernier n'est pas la norme pour tous les jeux. Même sur du jeu PC classique, tout le monde ne joue pas avec un oeil sur la télé ou sur le bébé. Alors oui, c'est un peu l'antithèse du jeu à plusieurs sur Wii, mais je n'ai pas l'impression que ce mode de jeu ait conquis les joueurs PC non plus (notamment à cause du tracking à pleurer).

----------


## gros_bidule

> Ben je sais pas, tu as déjà essayé ? Je ne sais pas comment avoir une opinion sur quelque chose que j'ignore personnellement...


Oui, j'ai essayé  ::P: 
Avant ça, la 3D-vision, que j'ai abandonné une fois l'effet "whaou" passé, et le mal de crane occasionné par chaque session.
Idem pour la VR : c'était plus immersif, complètement dingue sur des simus les premières fois, puis j'ai réalisé que c'était aussi fun sans. J'ai finit par laisser tomber. Je trouve que ce mode de jeu implique trop de contraintes, la première étant d'être isolé : j'aime bien jouer à côté de la télé ou discuter avec ma chérie (en la regardant ^^), boire un coup, tourner sur ma chaise, me lever chercher des cahuètes. En gros, je pense que la VR implique de se donner un peu trop au jeu. 
Je préfère finalement le jeu vidéo conventionnel, tout comme j'ai laissé tombé Wii-sports et les wii-motes, trop chiantes à utiliser.

Et le prix. Je comprends qu'un ado rêve de VR et soit capable de dépenser 5 noëls/anniv pour ça, mais j'ai passé l'âge. A 35 balais je joue toujours, mais ma machine de jeu a coûté 1000€ et durera facilement 5 ans ou plus, là où je rachetais un PC à 1500 balles tous les 18 mois étant jeune actif ^^.

----------


## vectra

Je confirme que c'est plus lourd et contraignant qu'un jeu comme Civ6 qu'on peut faire à la bonne franquette tout en s'y impliquant à fond malgré les pauses.
Mais par rapport à la simu justement, pour avoir connu le TrackIR et le Hotas, je trouve que la VR est largement moins pénible à démarrer, particulièrement pour les jeux assis (y'en a des bien). Mais c'est clair qu'il y a une malédiction pour les matériels complexes / encombrants: quand le temps de jeu se morcelle et réduit, ça devient difficile de se consacrer à des jeux où l'investissement est élevé / le setup matériel trop compliqué.

Après, je comprends bien ton point de vue de quadra grisonnant, étant moi-même dans cette catégorie. Mais justement, alors même que j'en étais réduit à ne plus jouer qu'à quelques licences par habitude, la VR m'a au contraire déblasé et remis dans le bain, en tous cas dans les limites de mon temps libre et quand je ne suis pas trop crevé. Cependant, quitte à jouer et à tester un nouveau jeu, je préfère donner sa chance à une sortie VR qu'à une sortie classique. J'ai déjà eu plus d'une bonne surprise en la matière.

----------


## RedGuff

Coucou  ::): 



> On est un certain nombre sur les topics de *réalité virtuelle* à pester parce qu'on a l'impression que notre loisir est complètement zappé par la rédaction.


Que dire des adeptes de Star Citizen !   :haha:   :Facepalm:   :OO:

----------


## vectra

Nous c'est moins cher  :Red:

----------


## RedGuff

J'ai tellement adoré la réalité virtuelle que je ne joue quasiment plus aux "jeux vidéo normaux". :OO:

----------


## genie

Bonjour,

Comme idée pour la magazine : le DIY : par exemple réutiliser un écran ou une camerade portable, l'utilisation de arduino/raspberry pour son pc (nfc, serveur , etc...)
Les techno méconnu comme le dnla.
Les objets de la maison connectée.

----------


## bambibreizh

Salut,

Petites idées du soir en passant, à prendre ou à laisser sans soucis...
 * Les différences de technos entre "serveurs" et "grand public"
 ** La différence à l'air de se réduire de plus en plus
 ** Est-ce que le matos "serveur" résiste vraiment mieux hors datacenter sous clim aux hormones ?
 * Les formats de fichiers
 ** Un petit récap sur les dernières normes audio / vidéo / image / photo
 ** La meilleure qualité / compression

Bonne soirée  :;):

----------


## gros_bidule

Un comparatif des boitiers tv, que ce soit sous android-tv ou l'apple-tv.
En espionnant écoutant deux commerciaux dans un TGV première classe payé 2 moins cher qu'un TER en 2nd, voici un résumé qui m'a intrigué :
- je suis abonné à Canal mais ça coûte cher
- hey mais arrête, moi j'ai un boitier XXXX-YYYY. Ca coute 50€ tu le paies avec Paypal comme ça c'est sécurisé, et tu as toutes les chaines que tu veux, même le sport (nota : les types ont l'air d'avoir 50 balais et on sorti une bière, oui oui). Ca passe par internet, donc parfois y'a des coupures, mais là j'ai la F1 sur la TV Suisse (je vous passe les 10min d'imitation du commentateur suisse). Y'a aussi une appli pour smartphone mais il faut le boitier
- ça marchera sur mon apple-tv ? Attends je cherche sur mon iphone : j'ai un truc, c'est ça ? j'installe ça chez moi et je paie par Paypal ?

Outre le fait une ledit boitier doit être complètement illégal, Paypal une illusion de "sécurité", et le fait qu'on puisse faire la même chose pour 10€ (vpn + torrent/ddl et c'est torché) et un peu de débrouille, je me suis toujours demandé à quoi servait un truc sous android-tv, quand on a déjà un décodeur TV avec sa box. 
J'ai aussi déjà une chromecast pour diffuser mes films et séries.
-> quel serait l'apport d'un boitier android-tv ?
-> je vois plein de modèles différents : certains à conseiller ? Se valent-ils tous ?

Il y a plusieurs années, on va dire 8 ans, j'avais acheté un boitier muni d'un disque dur. Il était sensé permettre de stocker et diffuser des films sur ma télé via hdmi, mais le logiciel du boitier (on ne parlait pas encore d'android-tv à l'époque) ne gérait que très peu de codages vidéo, le faisait mal, et plantait souvent. Il a finit à la poubelle ^^.
J'imagine que ça s'est amélioré ? Surtout avec android-tv et donc une base logicielle enfin sérieuse ? Existe t-il des utilisations légales en dehors de diffuser les films stockés sur un NAS ?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Salut, Je lis très rarement le mag', quand j'ai un truc particulier à acheter ou un changement de config'.
Donc je ne suis pas l'actualité, ma demande a peut être déjà été traitée dans un ancien numéro.   :Red: 

J'aimerais bien un dossier sur les trackIR. Peu de mes jeux en profiteraient, mais après avoir passé le cap avec un volant début 2016, un bon joy l'année dernière, je réalise que ces accessoires peuvent être plus que des "gadgets".

Et j'ai une question plus globale. Je souhaite changer d'écran, mais vraiment par caprice et non par besoin réel, c'est pourquoi je résiste (et que j'ai le temps). Y a t'il un numéro avec un guide d'achat spécial écrans chaque année ?
Moins souvent ? Que je surveille ce numéro.

----------


## Aerdalis

> Y a t'il un numéro avec un guide d'achat spécial écrans chaque année ?


Pas de mémoire, mais il y a normalement toujours trois références (bas/milieu/haut de gamme) dans la section écran. Peut-être que cela a changé avec la nouvelle formule, je ne l'ai pas encore reçu.




> J'aimerais un dossier sur les trackIR. Peu de mes jeux en profiteraient, mais après avoir passé le cap avec un volant début 2016, un bon joy l'année dernière, je réalise que ces accessoires peuvent être plus que des "gadgets".


L'idée me semble intéressante aussi.

Un dossier sur le matériel de simulation (course, aviation, spatial, mech, ...) aurait suffisemment de matière :
- intérêt des différents éléments, ordre d'achat (controleur principale=>trackIR=>palonier).
- matos conseillé : minimum/milieu/haut de gamme
- comment ça marche, les technos des capteurs (pour continuer dans la lancée des technos claviers). Pourquoi pas passer aussi vite fait sur les manettes classiques.

Le tout pour :
- joysticks (ex. Logitech Extreme 3D Pro / x52 pro / thrustmaster warthog - VirPil - VKB)
- head tracking : trackIR (pas évolué depuis un bon bout de temps et sa version 5. Capteur très efficace mais émetteur fragile et mal foutu) vs alternatives - freetrack + webcam (basique vs correcte type C920, filtre), autre
- paloniers
- volants

- Un passage sur la VR. Il s'agit d'un des rares domaines où elle a un réel intérêt et n'a pas été remisée sur les étagères. Peut-être attendre les nouveaux casques.

- Un reportage sur les créateurs de cockpit - en lien avec les dossiers à thématique electronique, cf. ici (A-10) ou là (gazelle).

- Une sélection des simus de références : vol civil, ww1, ww2, moderne, simu auto, simus spécialisées - même si on est plus sur le terrain de CPC. Ou alors coupler le dossier CPCH à un dossier CPC. Synergie multi/transmedia intra-groupe de canard !

----------


## Dandu

Pour les écrans : on n'en a pas fait récemment, et c'est pas évident logistiquement

Pour les trucs de simulation, faudrait qu'on voie ça un jour avec ackboo en fait.

----------


## Ruvon

Salut,

vous avez prévu de tester les souris Gamer Pu94 de Lexip ? J'aimerais bien savoir si c'est un gadget mal foutu ou une bonne idée. Bisous.

----------


## vectra

> Pour les écrans : on n'en a pas fait récemment, et c'est pas évident logistiquement
> 
> Pour les trucs de simulation, faudrait qu'on voie ça un jour avec ackboo en fait.


Je profite que la VR ait été mentionnée pour vous relancer là-dessus: et pourquoi pas un dossier VR?
C'est un marché qui se développe bon an mal an, mais qui tient le coup et persévère, avec pas mal de nouveaux casques attendus d'ici l'été notamment. 
J'ai l'impression que CPC fait l'impasse, à peu de choses près, et c'est un peu dommage (obligés de se démerder avec d'autres sites plus ou moins obscurs, notamment).


Sinon, en tant que possesseur d'un trackIR 4, je pense que l'appareil est dépassé technologiquement. C'est très utile et l'idée est bonne pour jouer sur des vrais ecrans tout en regardant son hotas et son clavier, mais la qualité de suivi a toujours été limite, même selon les critères à l'époque de leur sortie. S'il y avait moyen de refaire un trackIR à partir de technos du type WMR, ça pourrait changer la donne...

----------


## SuperLowl

Salut Dandu,

petite question également : j'étais hyper impatient du dossier (bon, de l'article en fait) sur la construction d'un Steam Link avec un Raspberry Pi.
C'est un besoin que je vais vite avoir si je veux jouer sur ma télé, qui sera à l'opposé de mon bureau. Impossible de tirer un câble HDMI (trop long, trop d'obstacles, et je suis en location donc pas envie) et pas de câble ethernet à proximité.

Du coup, je comptais sur votre solution pour faire passer tout ça en wifi. Votre article dit que c'est une mauvaise idée. Ok mais à quel point ? C'est genre une latence qui empêche de jouer ? Ce sont des artefacts de compression qui font une image dégueulasse ?

Et du coup, quelle alternative pour arriver au même résultat mais en wifi ?

Bref. Si y'a moyens d'aller un peu plus loin, ça m'intéresse fortement.

----------


## Dandu

Les deux. La latence assez variable (bon, ça dépend en partie du réseau) et le débit franchement trop faible sur le Raspberry Pi, donc artefact. Même sur le Pi 3+, on a qu'une antenne et un débit max trop faible.

Solutions possibles : un point d'accès qui récupère le Wi-Fi et redistribue en Ethernet (ça va être cher)
Une carte Wi-Fi plus rapide en USB, mais c'est pas gagné (c'est souvent des mono-antennes en USB, donc pas tellement plus rapide)
Du CPL si t'as un réseau électrique correct. Un kit 500 peut sortir 200 Mb/s dans de bonnes conditions avec une latence faible.

Eventuellement un vrai mini PC avec une carte Wi-Fi correct : t'auras moins de soucis, mais ça reste moins stable qu'en Ethernet

----------


## SuperLowl

Et alors là, je vais poser une question très con mais quelle est la différence entre streamer un jeu vidéo et une vidéo ? En termes de qualité d'image hein. Je comprends les autres soucis sur la latence.
Typiquement, pourquoi un vulgaire Chromecast peut streamer tout ce qu'un smartphone peut afficher en termes de vidéo mais cela bloque dès qu'on parle d'un jeu vidéo ?

Merci pour ta réponse en tout cas.

----------


## gros_bidule

Pour ma part, la Chromecast gère bien les vidéos peu compressées 1080p en Wifi N à 5Ghz. En 2.4Ghz parcontre, ça passe mal (vidéo qui coupe souvent, faute de débit).
Un Raspberry Pi aura du mal vu qu'il est en 2.4Ghz.

Après, que ce soit de la vidéo d'un film ou la vidéo d'un jeu, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de différence. Si différence il y a, c'est au niveau de la force de compression : j'imagine que le logiciel de streaming peut moduler le niveau de compression en fonction de la qualité du réseau, s'il n'est pas trop bête. C'est donc probablement jouable, avec un fort risque de vidéo bof-bof si tu es en 2.4Ghz.

Question latence, je pense que c'est subjectif.
A titre d'exemple, je joue en Wifi avec un clavier et souris (Illuminated Keyboard et Logitech M330, silencieux) sans-fil, config injouable selon la plupart des canards g4mers. Foutaises, ça marche très bien, le problème est dans leur tête (et probablement la taille de leur zigounette)  :;): . Donc à moins de faire du Street Fighter en compétition, ça ira.

----------


## Adol

Pourquoi pas un sujet sur les technos d'impression ? Entre le jet d'encre, la sublimation, la 3d, le laser et l'encre électronique, il y aurait beaucoup à dire.
Et un point sur les technos d'affichage disparues ou à venir pourrait être intéressant (FED, SED, plasma).

----------


## gros_bidule

+10.000 pour les imprimantes.
Je pense que plein de canards se demandent s'il vaut mieux racheter une imprimante jet d'encre pourrie à 50€ qui exigera de changer les cartouches sans arrêt, ou investir un peu plus dans une laser et un tonner qui dure. Pour peu que l'on imprime seulement des documents administratifs (pas de photos donc).

----------


## vectra

Il y a des laser à 50€ justement. Soit pratiquement le prix du toner, m'enfin ça les vaut vu la durabilité.

----------


## Hideo

> Je profite que la VR ait été mentionnée pour vous relancer là-dessus: et pourquoi pas un dossier VR?
> C'est un marché qui se développe bon an mal an, mais qui tient le coup et persévère, avec pas mal de nouveaux casques attendus d'ici l'été notamment.


Je suis pour un dossier sur la VR également. Ca bouge (nombreux casques, VR-Arcade, jeux..) suffisamment pour avoir un dossier qui pose tout ca un peu a plat.

----------


## Dandu

Pour les imprimantes, c'est non. Désolé. Tout le monde déteste ça, nous y compris  ::o:

----------


## SuperLowl

> Pour ma part, la Chromecast gère bien les vidéos peu compressées 1080p en Wifi N à 5Ghz. En 2.4Ghz parcontre, ça passe mal (vidéo qui coupe souvent, faute de débit).
> Un Raspberry Pi aura du mal vu qu'il est en 2.4Ghz.
> 
> Après, que ce soit de la vidéo d'un film ou la vidéo d'un jeu, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de différence. Si différence il y a, c'est au niveau de la force de compression : j'imagine que le logiciel de streaming peut moduler le niveau de compression en fonction de la qualité du réseau, s'il n'est pas trop bête. C'est donc probablement jouable, avec un fort risque de vidéo bof-bof si tu es en 2.4Ghz.
> 
> Question latence, je pense que c'est subjectif.
> A titre d'exemple, je joue en Wifi avec un clavier et souris (Illuminated Keyboard et Logitech M330, silencieux) sans-fil, config injouable selon la plupart des canards g4mers. Foutaises, ça marche très bien, le problème est dans leur tête (et probablement la taille de leur zigounette) . Donc à moins de faire du Street Fighter en compétition, ça ira.


Ha !
Bon alors j'avoue que je suis TRES intéressé par cette histoire de réseau : quelle différence (s'il y en a une) entre un flux vidéo d'une série Netflix sur son smartphone et le flux vidéo d'un jeu sur Steam ?

Je mets bien évidemment la latence de côté, qui va dépendre du type de jeu auxquels on joue et de la sensibilité de chacun.

Mais du coup, si je prends le Rpi configuré comme CPC HW le conseille, mais avec une clé USB au cul pour gérer la partie wifi (5 Ghz, dual band, c'est si rare/cher que ça ?), ça devient tout de suite beaucoup plus jouable j'ai l'impression.

----------


## Dandu

> Et alors là, je vais poser une question très con mais quelle est la différence entre streamer un jeu vidéo et une vidéo ? En termes de qualité d'image hein. Je comprends les autres soucis sur la latence.
> Typiquement, pourquoi un vulgaire Chromecast peut streamer tout ce qu'un smartphone peut afficher en termes de vidéo mais cela bloque dès qu'on parle d'un jeu vidéo ?
> 
> Merci pour ta réponse en tout cas.


Plusieurs raisons. D'abord, une vidéo (film, série) c'est généralement du 30 fps, et avec une compression en amont. Quand t'as le temps comme Netflix d'adapter ton encodage au contenu de la vidéo, en plusieurs passes, tu peux descendre le débit sans trop de soucis à qualité identique. Surtout que les encodeurs logiciels fonctionnent mieux que ceux intégrés dans les GPU (par exemple). 

En jeux vidéo, t'es à 60 fps pour le flux, en temps réel, avec des encodeurs optimisés pour la vitesse et pas la qualité, en dehors même des soucis de latence.

Après, sur Chromecast (et en recopie en général), t'as deux cas : 

Si c'est un service en ligne bien foutu, le Chromecast reçoit pas la vidéo du smartphone. Elle vient direct des serveurs, donc compressé avant, etc. C'est le cas de Netflix, YouTube, etc. Le smartphone fait office de télécommande.

En recopie vidéo pure, possible aussi, on a les mêmes soucis qu'avec du streaming de jeux vidéo : de la latence à cause du Wi-Fi et de la compression, une image de qualité perfectible à cause de l'encodeur interne du téléphone, souvent que 30 fps, etc. Mais bon, sur un jeu Android, être bloqué à 30 fps, c'est plus ou moins la norme aussi. 




> Pour ma part, la Chromecast gère bien les vidéos peu compressées 1080p en Wifi N à 5Ghz. En 2.4Ghz parcontre, ça passe mal (vidéo qui coupe souvent, faute de débit).
> Un Raspberry Pi aura du mal vu qu'il est en 2.4Ghz.
> 
> Après, que ce soit de la vidéo d'un film ou la vidéo d'un jeu, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de différence. Si différence il y a, c'est au niveau de la force de compression : j'imagine que le logiciel de streaming peut moduler le niveau de compression en fonction de la qualité du réseau, s'il n'est pas trop bête. C'est donc probablement jouable, avec un fort risque de vidéo bof-bof si tu es en 2.4Ghz.
> 
> Question latence, je pense que c'est subjectif.
> A titre d'exemple, je joue en Wifi avec un clavier et souris (Illuminated Keyboard et Logitech M330, silencieux) sans-fil, config injouable selon la plupart des canards g4mers. Foutaises, ça marche très bien, le problème est dans leur tête (et probablement la taille de leur zigounette) . Donc à moins de faire du Street Fighter en compétition, ça ira.


Le Raspberry Pi est en 5 GHz (le dernier). Mais c'est même pas une question de débit, le 2,4 GHz permet assez de débits, c'est plus l'infrastructure qui peut gêner. 

Après, les logiciels de stream peuvent pas adapter, pour une bonne raison : c'est du temps réel. Si tu regardes une vidéo YouTube, il va adapter le débit en fonction de ta ligne, mais avec un décalage de 10 secondes (environ), en gros il encode plusieurs versions et t'envoie la bonne en fonction de ton débit. En temps réel et avec un encodeur matériel, tu peux pas vraiment le faire. Donc si le débit descend vraiment trop bas, t'as un problème de pertes.

Enfin, la latence, c'est ni réellement subjectif, ni de la foutaise. Y a une question d'habitude, surtout : tu t'adaptes forcément à une latence élevée, mais si on te mettait dans de meilleurs conditions, tu comprendrais bien le problème. je suis pas un gros joueurs, mais ça reste tout à fait sensible même sur des jeux assez classiques. Sur le coup, les joueurs de jeux de baston, ils sont même pas sensible à la latence directement - de toute façon, pleins de jeux ont une latence interne assez élevée - mais à un changement de latence. En gros, si tu gagnes ou si tu perds quelques millisecondes, tu vas avoir du mal à faire des combos précis, mais parce que ça change, pas parce que c'est mieux ou moins bon.

Reste que dans pas mal de cas, le mieux est quand même qu'elle soit faible. Les développeurs de jeux de rythmes sont l'exemple parfait : début des années 2000, avec des manettes filaires, des écrans cathodiques et une liaison analogique, c'était super faible. Depuis, t'as les manettes, le numérique et les écrans LCD... et faut calibrer correctement le son.

----------


## vectra

> Pour les imprimantes, c'est non. Désolé. Tout le monde déteste ça, nous y compris


La VR aussi, non?  ::siffle::

----------


## SuperLowl

> Plusieurs raisons.


Woh, ok. Merci pour cette réponse.

Bon j'avoue que certaines parties m'échappent (par manque de connaissance de ma part) mais je pense avoir saisi le principal : plus d'images (60 par seconde vs. 30) à calculer en direct par du matériel au lieu d'un pré-calcul fait par du logiciel. C'est ça, en trèèès raccourci ?

Et donc, si on met de côté le Steam Link, est-ce qu'il existe une possibilité qu'un PC fasse un encodage logiciel de l'image du jeu (donc meilleure efficacité si j'ai bien suivi) pour l'envoyer vers un truc type Chromecast ou autre récepteur ? Ou alors ce cheminement amènerait encore plus de latence et donc ne servirait à rien sur du jeu ?


Ah oui, la solution de "je mélange tout et j'ai rien compris" est tout à fait envisageable.  ::ninja::

----------


## Gero

Bonsoir, je ne savais pas trop où poser la question donc je vais le faire ici. Pourquoi dans le dernier cpc hardware il est recommandé la gtx 1050 ou la rx560 pour le segment des cartes à 135e alors que la rx570 est à  140e donc à peine plus chère et est beaucoup plus rapide ? C'est un peu dommage de recommander ces cartes ici.
Une idee de la rx570 https://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreview...gtx1060/page-5

----------


## Dandu

> Woh, ok. Merci pour cette réponse.
> 
> Bon j'avoue que certaines parties m'échappent (par manque de connaissance de ma part) mais je pense avoir saisi le principal : plus d'images (60 par seconde vs. 30) à calculer en direct par du matériel au lieu d'un pré-calcul fait par du logiciel. C'est ça, en trèèès raccourci ?
> 
> Et donc, si on met de côté le Steam Link, est-ce qu'il existe une possibilité qu'un PC fasse un encodage logiciel de l'image du jeu (donc meilleure efficacité si j'ai bien suivi) pour l'envoyer vers un truc type Chromecast ou autre récepteur ? Ou alors ce cheminement amènerait encore plus de latence et donc ne servirait à rien sur du jeu ?
> 
> Ah oui, la solution de "je mélange tout et j'ai rien compris" est tout à fait envisageable.


C'est très raccourci, mais c'est à peu près ça, oui.

Techniquement, on peut faire de l'encodage logiciel, plus efficace, mais ça a un défaut : ça prend du processeur. Du coup, faut un gros processeur vu qu'il doit gérer le jeu *et* l'encodage. Typiquement, faut taper dans un hexacoeur ou plus. En pratique, on utilise un encodeur matériel (avec ses limites) justement pour éviter ça.

Puis ça règle pas le problème de base : on peut le faire qu'en direct, donc avec des limites. Pour de la vidéo, on peut faire en deux passes : l'encodeur va d'abord analyser tout le fichier pour déterminer les moments qui demandent de la bande passante (une scène qui bouge beaucoup, de la pluie, etc.) et celles qui nécessitent pas grand chose (le générique, une scène fixe). Mais assez logiquement, c'est pas applicable à du temps réel : on n'a pas le fichier complet. 

Mais pour du jeux, pas de solutions miracles : en temps réel, on a une marge limitée, faut que l'encodage aille vite donc on peut pas effectuer les meilleurs traitements.




> Bonsoir, je ne savais pas trop où poser la question donc je vais le faire ici. Pourquoi dans le dernier cpc hardware il est recommandé la gtx 1050 ou la rx560 pour le segment des cartes à 135e alors que la rx570 est à  140e donc à peine plus chère et est beaucoup plus rapide ? C'est un peu dommage de recommander ces cartes ici.
> Une idee de la rx570 https://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreview...gtx1060/page-5


Parce que le magazine est écrit deux à trois semaines avant la sortie et qu'il reste trois mois en kiosque. Quand on l'a fait, AMD avait pas encore décidé de casser les prix partout sur la RX 570. Elle devrait même passer à 130 € d'ailleurs. Mais c'est lié à la sortie prochaine de la GTX 1650.

----------


## Gero

Merci de la réponse ! En tout cas au vu des premiers retours de la 1650, la 470 est le meilleur choix dans cette gamme.

----------


## Dandu

Ca dépend. D'un point de vue strictement performances, oui, sûrement. Mais les 1650 consomment moins et ont quelques fonctions plus modernes.

----------


## vectra

Un dossier sur les moins bonnes configs comme serveur web?
J'ai l'impression que vous avez bossé dur là-dessus pendant 4 jours  ::ninja::

----------


## Wobak

Pas besoin d'un dossier.

La moins bonne config pour un serveur web : un serveur qui a des erreurs matérielles qui font planter la base de données.

----------


## genie

Bonjour,

Je trouve que le contenu du magazine est un peu redondant, vous rechignez à tester des imprimantes ou des écrans, ok libre à vous mais franchement faire la une sur le test de sex toys connectés ça donne l'impression de cache misère de contenu pour attirer le chalant. Il y avait plein d'autre sujet sur la maison connecté. 
Idem sur le freebox delta y avait déjà un encart sur le couv précédente.
Pour faire des bench de composants PC en quoi vous démarquez vous des innombrables infos sur le web? 
Seul l'article sur le steam link semble original mais pour moi ça n'a pas été suffisant pour me convaincre d’acheter le mag. 

Bref chaque nouveau numéro donne l'impression d'une mise à jour du précédent. 

Cet avis ne regarde que moi bien évidemment.

----------


## vectra

Oui, les sextoys connectés, c'était limite vulgos, mais surtout pas mal hors sujet.
Ce alors qu'on n'a toujours rien sur la VR, entre autres sujets préoccupant les geeks.

----------


## ducon

Non, c’est un bon moyen pour poser la question de la dangerosité d’objets connectés quand la sécurité est négligée. Et sa fé réfléchire sur la sécurité des autres objets connectés.

----------


## TiNitro

> Pas besoin d'un dossier.
> 
> La moins bonne config pour un serveur web : un serveur qui a des erreurs matérielles qui font planter la base de données.


 :^_^: 

Mon pauvre !
Merci pour les efforts, tu pourrais en faire un papier....

----------


## vectra

Ca ferait un bon article en effet!
"Embedded with zi admine dans la merde".

J'achète  :Vibre:

----------


## Mastaba

> Oui, les sextoys connectés, c'était limite vulgos, mais surtout pas mal hors sujet.
> Ce alors qu'on n'a toujours rien sur la VR, entre autres sujets préoccupant les geeks.


Complètement hors sujet parce que leur fonction principale n'a pas été testée.  ::ninja:: 
Ca peut être associé à de la VR oui. (où là ils avaient testé un truc avec Tori Black si je me souvient bien)

----------


## Dandu

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je trouve que le contenu du magazine est un peu redondant, vous rechignez à tester des imprimantes ou des écrans, ok libre à vous mais franchement faire la une sur le test de sex toys connectés ça donne l'impression de cache misère de contenu pour attirer le chalant. Il y avait plein d'autre sujet sur la maison connecté. 
> Idem sur le freebox delta y avait déjà un encart sur le couv précédente.
> Pour faire des bench de composants PC en quoi vous démarquez vous des innombrables infos sur le web? 
> Seul l'article sur le steam link semble original mais pour moi ça n'a pas été suffisant pour me convaincre d’acheter le mag. 
> 
> Bref chaque nouveau numéro donne l'impression d'une mise à jour du précédent. 
> 
> Cet avis ne regarde que moi bien évidemment.


Je comprends, mais en même temps, tu te contredis un peu dans l'idée : 

Un sujet sur les sex-toys connectés, ça se démarque justement du Web, contrairement à des tests d'écran, ou tu trouveras des sites spécialisés qui testeront (beaucoup) plus d'écrans que nous. 

Pour la Freebox, c'est un cas assez particulier : c'est un produit innovant sur pas mal de points, et dans le précédent numéro, on était trop proche de l'annonce pour un test complet. Par ailleurs, c'était dans un dossier bien plus large sur l'Ethernet 10G.

Après, si pour te convaincre, on doit tester des imprimantes, désolé : ça risque pas d'arriver, sauf si vraiment le marché évolue d'un coup. Parce qu'en dehors de nos problèmes logistiques (c'est pas votre problème, d'ailleurs), c'est juste pas très intéressant. 

Les objets connectés, c'est un peu différent : on l'a fait assez récemment, et justement on essaye d'éviter des gros dossiers sur les mêmes sujets "annexes" (une fois sorti du basique en hardware). 




> Complètement hors sujet parce que leur fonction principale n'a pas été testée. 
> Ca peut être associé à de la VR oui. (où là ils avaient testé un truc avec Tori Black si je me souvient bien)


Alors, t'as pas lu. Sur certains, ça a été testé. Après, on tient à notre santé : les trucs chinois noname qui pue la mort/les produits chimiques à l'ouverture, y a des limites au journalisme total.

----------


## SuperLowl

> Pour faire des bench de composants PC en quoi vous démarquez vous des innombrables infos sur le web? 
> ...
> ...
> Bref chaque nouveau numéro donne l'impression d'une mise à jour du précédent.


Ben... euh... oui ?  ::unsure:: 
C'est un peu la principale raison qui fait que je garde mon abo à CPC HW de mon côté : me permettre d'être à jour sur le matériel PC et tout ce qui s'y rapproche.
Et en quoi c'est différent du web ? Ben franchement, si tu trouves des tests en français aussi poussés que ceux du magazine, je veux bien l'adresse. Parce que depuis l'arrêt de HFR, c'est devenu compliqué.

----------


## gros_bidule

L'un des autres intérêts de CPCHW, pour moi, c'est le franc-parler.
Et la confiance qu'ils ont su inspirer avec le temps.

Alors oui, certains sujets peuvent faire sourire, voir agacer par leur manque d'intérêt pour certaines population :
- les sex-toys, clairement, je pense que c'est un très bon sujet pour pas mal de monde. Sans être un obsédé, je ne connais personne dans mon entourage qui ne se soit jamais touché la nouille. Alors avoir des infos techniques sur les objets dans les quels on insère notre saucisse, ou objet que l'on insère dans un de nos trous, yes, je trouve cela intelligent et, surtout, courageux de la part de CPC. Je ne vais pas juger ceux et celles qui ne s'y intéressent pas (ou font semblant de), mais ils ne doivent pas être si nombreux. La branlette c'est naturel, c'est d'actualité et c'est bon pour la santé. Et protip, ça peut aider/compléter les préliminaires. Et tampis si je vais en enfer pour ça, car si le paradis veut dire abstinence, je préfère passer l'éternité dans la luxure et les jolis nichons ^^.
- les autres sujets, bah pareil :ethernet gigabit, caméra de surveillance, etc, on trouvera toujours du monde qui aime et du monde qui s'en fiche. Au moins chez CPC, ils parlent un peu de tout, et pas que de trucs de geeks.

----------


## bambibreizh

En même temps faire un magazine de "geek" ça ne veut rien dire... entre celui qui aime configurer ses switch/routeur et faire du BGP toute la journée, celui qui veut compiler un kernel en guise de petit déjeuner et le dev orienté front vs celui orienté back...
Y'a de quoi écrire des romans pour chaque numéro...
D'ailleurs idée de HS, "le grand roman de la bible du HW" un numéro relié or avec un peu d'historique des composants, de la technique du fonctionnement (l'explication sur les CPU étaient très bonne), ...  ::ninja:: 

Comme tout le monde, je ne suis pas fan de chaque numéro parce que tel ou tel sujet ne m'intéresse pas (même si c'est bien écrit). Je suis encore entre 2 pour le dernier numéro par exemple... J'ai eu l'impression de rester sur ma faim avec les pages pour les 10 ans du mag et en même temps j'étais super content de pouvoir lire les personnes qui ont fait et font encore le magazine (faudrait que je le relise d'une traite peut-être pour avoir mon avis final ;p)

----------


## grammaton

Il y a des tests de pédaliers (pour faire des touches supplémentaires) dans un CPC Hardware ?

----------


## Flappie

Cher CPCH, vous aviez fait un premier dossier sur les e-cigarettes il y a 5 ans, quand ça devenait la mode, et j'avais apprécié la lecture du dossier -alors que je n'ai jamais fumé ni vapoté- notamment parce que vous décortiquiez ce qu'il y avait dedans, et que vous détailliez ce qui était plus ou moins bon pour la santé (en l'occurence, rien n'est bon, c'est simplement moins mauvais que le tabac).

Voir un second dossier arriver 5 ans après ne me choque pas, car je suis bien conscient que la techno a pu évoluer, et surtout que vous avez séduit de nouveaux lecteurs qui n'ont pas connu le premier article.

Ce qui me gêne, c'est l'accroche du nouveau dossier sur la couv : "_Commencer avec le bon matériel_". Êtes-vous conscients que vous avez un rôle de grand frère auprès de pas mal de jeunes gens ? J'aurais préféré voir une accroche plus neutre, parce que je trouve que celle-ci sonne comme un "Vas-y, essaye !" de cour de collège.

----------


## vectra

On peut aussi ne pas commencer, en effet. 
Mais la lecture est intéressante pour ceux qui sont coincés avec une addiction à ces saloperies, de même que pour leur vaste entourage.

----------


## Praetor

Oui, j'ai tiqué aussi. Une accroche du genre "passez à l'e-clope avec le bon matériel" pour préciser que c'est adressé aux fumeurs aurait été mieux.

----------


## gros_bidule

Yeah, peut-être l'article aurait-il du se limiter à l'aspect technique. J'aurais préféré ça, comme cela a été le cas avec succès pour les sex-toys, que j'ai trouvé très pro.

Ce qui m'a le plus embêté, c'est la phrase indiquant qu'aucune étude n'indique que la vapeur de ces produits n'est cancérigène.
A propos de ces vapeurs :
- déjà, c'est hyper relou pour l'entourage car ça pue. Vraiment, ça pue. Ca pue le bonbon haribo concentré. Biensûr on pourra toujours arguer qu'il existe des liquides sans goût, mais force est de constater que les fumeurs préfèrent le goût Fraizou
- toxicité : il n'y a pas que l'aspect cancérigène. Non seulement on n'en sait rien, c'est différent d'une absence de risque, mais il serait bon de se poser la question d'autres types de toxicité. Après tout, on respire de la nicotine ainsi que des parfums. De mémoire, les parfums, c'est pas super méga bon pour la santé quand tu les respires ou que tu en retrouves sur ta peau (entre autres : perturbateurs endocriniens, réactions allergiques sur la peau -> gaffe au produit utilisé). Sachant qu'il y a un lobby très puissant derrière, il n'est pas étonnant que l'on ne cherche pas à savoir quels sont les risques, ne soyons pas naïfs

J'avais plutôt l'impression de lire un guide du vapoteur décomplexé. 
D'ailleurs, c'est comme voir les rédacteurs vapoter pendant les streams. Ce n'est pas de la cigarette, ce n'est pas (encore) interdit, mais bon sang, vous pourriez faire un effort. Fumer n'est pas cool, que ce soit une roulée, une cigarette, ou une vapoteuse.

Enfin, peut être aurait-il été utile de conseiller d'aller voir un médecin pour arrêter de fumer. S'entourer et s'informer, c'est la première chose à faire. Les patchs de nicotine peuvent être conseillées comme possible solution, couplés à une meilleure hygiène de vie. 
D'expérience de mon entourage pro et non pro, la vapoteuse a des effets pervers : le fumeur garde le geste de fumer, et surtout il ne baisse pas les doses. Combien de potes vapotent comme des pompiers, en arguant que tout va bien, ce n'est pas dangereux. Certains en viennent même à vapoter au resto, au boulot (en réu, et là si tu dis "non ça m'embête", tu passes pour un salaud), ou dans le train (ok, là la moitié du wagon lui saute à la gorge ^^ (authentique, le type ayant même dit "mais j'ai le droit !")).

-- 

Et pour la déconne : fumer des cigarettes ou vapoter, ça peut être catastrophique pour l'encrassement de votre PC  :^_^: . C'est con mais il faut le savoir, surtout si vous avez un laptop difficile à ouvrir.

----------


## vectra

Gros +1

----------


## SFK94

Glop !
Cela faisait longtemps que je ne m'étais acheté un CPC Hardware (lecture d'été ahhhh :-)).
J'ai trouvé les élucubrations top (Sonia, you rocks :-)).
Et toujours un plaisir ces articles d'histoire, notamment ici avec les Matrox et 3dfx (POD !!!).
Et sinon, bah voilà vous avez trouvé comment me faire acheter un HS à tout les coups : parler des vieilles consoles / des vieux ordinateurs = pourquoi ai-je fichu mon Trinitron de Sony à la décharge (arg !) ?
Un peu déçu de l'article sur Joom et Wish, attention : l'article est ultra intéressant mais j'en veux plus... Là, ça fait un peu trop Capital ("le business des clés usb qui ne font pas la bonne taille") et je trouve que ça fait moins dans l'analyse que d'habitude... Avis personnel, rien de personnel :-)

----------


## ylyad

Un grand merci pour le DLC Raspberry Pi 4. J'avoue avoir été frustré en lisant le dossier sur les boards alternatives 2 jours après l'annonce du Pi 4 (et je sais, c'était une réelle surprise, vous avez été pris au dépourvu et vous n'aviez aucun élément pour vous y attendre, c'est juste pas de bol), donc lire l'essai dans la foulée, c'est top. 

Une question cependant: l'article (pas le test) et les conclusions auraient-ils été différents?

----------


## Dandu

Alors, j'ai été frustrés de la même façon

C'est une bonne question, sinon. Je pense qu'avec le 4, l'article n'aurait sûrement pas été écrit, en tout cas pas du tout dans la même optique, vu que la carte corrige quand même une bonne partie des trucs reprochés au(x) 3.

Donc très clairement, au moins des conclusions différentes, et des notes moins bonnes pour une partie des cartes. Certaines gardent de l'intérêt (les petites, celles bien supportées, la Nvidia, etc.), d'autres deviennent de facto inutiles.

----------


## Mastaba

Pas vraiment de rapport direct avec l'informatique, mais bon en même temps si y a de l'eclope...  ::siffle:: 

Un dossier sur les dangers des lasers dans la vie quotidienne.

Et des lasers y en a partout:

-les laser qui scannent les codes barre dans les caisses de supermarché, et qui sont souvent susceptibles d'envoyer leur rayon dans nos yeux (que ce soit lors d'un passage en caisse où l'on peut recevoir le rayon de la caisse de derrière, où les nouvelles caisses automatiques qui envoient les leurs un peu partout -j'ose pas imaginer si on est un enfant vu la hauteur du scanner- jusqu'à la multiplication des scanner portatifs de type douchette pour que les clients scannent eux même leurs articles. Où encore les point d'information qui permettent de vérifier le prix d'un article)
Il semblerait que les lasers utilisés dans ce genre de scanner de code barre soient de classe2, donc susceptible de provoquer des dommages irréversibles à la rétine si l'exposition dépasse 0.25seconde, le réflexe palpébral étant la seule défense. J'avoue que cela m'inquiète. Il semble qu'il y ai aussi des scanner avec de simples diodes, donc inoffensifs?
Je parle même pas du risque pour les caissier(e)s.
Ce genre de scanner est maintenant partout; cinémas, bornes multi-usage...

-les lasers de spectacles, beaucoup plus puissants et donc dangereux, même si il y a des normes plus strictes (voir cet incident en Russie où 30 clients d'une boite de nuit ont subitement perdu la vue quand un laser s'est décroché et a commencé à arroser le dancefloor...), ou les lasers en plein air lors de feux d'artifices qui balaient souvent la foule (ce qui est il me semble interdit).
Pour les feux d'artifices je serais curieux quand au danger auditif rapport au niveau de bruit des explosions, si c'est simplement pris en compte où si c'est en mode OSEF total.

-les lasers dans des appareils domestiques comme ces nouveaux vidéoprojecteurs laser à courte portée.

-les pointeurs laser, du danger public chinois de classe 3B à celui dédié à l'astronomie mais utilisé pour des conférences... Le risque quand à la réverbération contre un écran (je parle même pas d'un miroir.)

-les laser dans les instruments de mesure, comme ceux utilisés pour mesurer la taille d'une pièce, où pour positionner des éléments sur un mur ou sur un plafond.

-les laser de décoration, comme ces projecteurs laser vendu en période de noël et qui sont parfois même en démonstration dans les grande surfaces.

-les lasers utilisés dans les radars automatiques (si ce sont des lasers), quel type, puissance? Si ce sont des lasers IR c'est d'autant plus dangereux qu'on ne les voit pas et qu'on ne peut même pas fermer les yeux... Bien évidemment ca poserait un autre problème lors de la conduite.
Est-ce que les sorte de "caméras" désormais positionnées au-dessus des feux tricolore incorporent elles aussi un dispositif de mesure laser?

-il doit y en avoir plein d'autres (épilateurs, etc...)

-les moyens de protection spécifiques, quelles lunettes de protection porter pour s'en protéger lorsqu'on sort de chez soi? quels longueurs d'ondes bloquer? Quels produits choisir? En rajout sur des lunettes de vue? de type masque?

-l'état de la médecine en ce qui concerne les soins possibles en cas d'accident. (spoiler: pour faire court rien.)


Quand on sait à quel point ca peut vite devenir dangereux et à quel point le sens de la vision est précieux pour un humain, je suis assez étonné de la légèreté avec laquelle est prise la sécurité concernant les lasers, qui n'ont pas besoin de découper des plaques d'acier pour être plus dangereux que de la lumière bleue.

C'est déjà un problème avec les avions de ligne dont les pilotes peuvent être aveuglés dans des phases de décollage/atterrissage par de simples pointeurs, et il y a régulièrement des incidents avec illumination d'appareils militaires, l'année dernière c'était des pilotes américains à Djibouti, cette année c'est un Tigre australien en mer de chine, et même en France.

Mais le danger est semble-t-il aussi présent dans la vie quotidienne la plus banale.

----------


## gros_bidule

J'aime beaucoup l'idée.

Ce serait aussi l'occasion de décortiquer le fameux pointeur laser de logitech.
Dans un vieux numéro de CPCHW on nous expliquait que le modèle chinois était complètement identique à celui de logitech, sans le logo et le packaging, le tout pour beaucoup moins cher ; laissant penser que Logitech achète ce modèle chinois, appose son logo et se fait une belle marge (ce propos était *très* fortement suggéré par le doc).
Dans un numéro CPCHW plus récent - le dernier ou avant-dernier - on revient sur ce pointeur laser, mais sur un ton complètement différent : on dit juste que le modèle chinois est valable.
Conclusion : que croire ? Ca vaudrait le coup d'ouvrir le bide de la bestiole et de la tester. Que logitech revende un produit chinois ou qu'un constructeur chinois copie le modèle logitech, au fond, on ne saura jamais, mais au moins nous saurions si préférer le modèle chinois a du sens, surtout si le matos est 100% identique. Le manuel qui sert à rien mais traduit en 25 langues + le packaging plastique non recyclable qu'il faut une tronçonneuse pour le découper, ouais nan, je ne trouve pas que ça vaut le surcoût demandé par la marque suisse.

Ha oui du coup : avez-vous une méthode safe (pour le produit et nos doigts) pour découper les emballages plastiques ultra résistants ? Vous savez, le plastique épais moulé autours de la souris, de la clef usb, de la carte SD, du pad... A chaque fois je prends une paire de ciseaux 100% métal, et je fooooooorce comme pas possible en hurlant à la mort. Un jour j’essaierai le cutter, mais ça me fait un peu peur.

----------


## SuperLowl

J'aime aussi l'idée sur les lasers. Par pure curiosité du fonctionnement, des différentes technologies, des avantages et des inconvénients et donc des risques pour nos yeux.
D'ailleurs à la liste, il faut peut-être ajouter les lasers que certains idiots utilisent dans les stades (de foot notamment) pour essayer de viser les yeux des joueurs adverses. Déjà, c'est quoi comme laser pour être aussi puissant ? Et surtout, est-ce qu'il y a un réel risque pour les yeux des joueurs visés à part la gêne sur le coup ?

Bref. J'aime bien cette idée de Mastaba qui colle beaucoup plus à ce que j'attends de CPC HW que les tests de sex-toys et d'e-clopes (mais c'est perso, pas de débat puisque d'autres y ont trouvé leur compte).

----------


## Dandu

> J'aime beaucoup l'idée.
> 
> Ce serait aussi l'occasion de décortiquer le fameux pointeur laser de logitech.
> Dans un vieux numéro de CPCHW on nous expliquait que le modèle chinois était complètement identique à celui de logitech, sans le logo et le packaging, le tout pour beaucoup moins cher ; laissant penser que Logitech achète ce modèle chinois, appose son logo et se fait une belle marge (ce propos était *très* fortement suggéré par le doc).
> Dans un numéro CPCHW plus récent - le dernier ou avant-dernier - on revient sur ce pointeur laser, mais sur un ton complètement différent : on dit juste que le modèle chinois est valable.
> Conclusion : que croire ? Ca vaudrait le coup d'ouvrir le bide de la bestiole et de la tester. Que logitech revende un produit chinois ou qu'un constructeur chinois copie le modèle logitech, au fond, on ne saura jamais, mais au moins nous saurions si préférer le modèle chinois a du sens, surtout si le matos est 100% identique. Le manuel qui sert à rien mais traduit en 25 langues + le packaging plastique non recyclable qu'il faut une tronçonneuse pour le découper, ouais nan, je ne trouve pas que ça vaut le surcoût demandé par la marque suisse.
> 
> Ha oui du coup : avez-vous une méthode safe (pour le produit et nos doigts) pour découper les emballages plastiques ultra résistants ? Vous savez, le plastique épais moulé autours de la souris, de la clef usb, de la carte SD, du pad... A chaque fois je prends une paire de ciseaux 100% métal, et je fooooooorce comme pas possible en hurlant à la mort. Un jour j’essaierai le cutter, mais ça me fait un peu peur.


Alors, pour être clair : j'en ai trois, ils sont identiques techniquement. J'ai un Logitech, un chinois acheté sur Amazon et un chinois de Wish/Joom. Après, je ne peux pas dire avec certitude "Logitech met sa marque dessus" mais c'est a priori le cas.

C'est un produit correct, sans plus, le récepteur USB est gros, etc. Après, y a pas juste le packaging : Logitech fournit des piles, une housse et une garantie. Ca vaut pas le prix x15, mais ça vaut une différence de prix.

----------


## Eradan

> Ha oui du coup : avez-vous une méthode safe (pour le produit et nos doigts) pour découper les emballages plastiques ultra résistants ? Vous savez, le plastique épais moulé autours de la souris, de la clef usb, de la carte SD, du pad... A chaque fois je prends une paire de ciseaux 100% métal, et je fooooooorce comme pas possible en hurlant à la mort. Un jour j’essaierai le cutter, mais ça me fait un peu peur.


Couteau de sécurité à lame rétractable. Tu plantes la lame, tu enlèves ton doigt du poussoir, tu tires.

----------


## gros_bidule

Je vais regarder cela. Merci !

----------


## Eradan

Si tu ne trouves pas, j'en ai 2-3 de rab. Il te suffira d'acheter des lames.

----------


## Mastaba

Je rajoute les laser des souris (est-ce qu'ils sont dangereux? Même si on est pas censé les regarder en utilisation normale) et les lidar des voitures autonomes, qui envoient des millions de laser à 360° pour se repérer.
Avec la possible multiplication de ces voitures autonomes, un piéton a peu de chance de passer au travers de ces milliards de lasers (et en fait, si c'était le cas ca voudrait dire qu'il n'est pas vu...)
https://www.tu-auto.com/the-disrupte...-warns-aeye-2/

----------


## Old_Bear

La sortie des carte mères en X570 fait ressurgir le débat au sujet du refroidissement des chipsets et indirectement questionne le refroidissement des VRM.
C'est un sujet sur lequel j'ai trouvé de la doc pratique qui m'a conduit à choisir une ASUS TUF B450M-PRO GAMING pour upgrader la plateforme de bench. 

J'aimerais trouver un éclairage global et rationnel sur la question.

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

> Je rajoute les laser des souris (est-ce qu'ils sont dangereux? Même si on est pas censé les regarder en utilisation normale) et les lidar des voitures autonomes, qui envoient des millions de laser à 360° pour se repérer.
> Avec la possible multiplication de ces voitures autonomes, un piéton a peu de chance de passer au travers de ces milliards de lasers (et en fait, si c'était le cas ca voudrait dire qu'il n'est pas vu...)
> https://www.tu-auto.com/the-disrupte...-warns-aeye-2/


Alors pour avoir manipuler du laser de LIDAR (pas pour de l'automobile mais de la robotique), c'est du classe 1.

----------


## Robix66

Typiquement les douchettes et lecteurs de code-barres ce sont des classes 1 et 2, donc non dangereux en cas d'accident (mais tu peux te faire mal si tu fait exprès de te le mettre dans l'oeil).

Concernant le light show, mes collègues me racontent souvent qu'il y a quelques années les mecs s'en foutaient et balançaient de la puissance.  ::lol:: 
Généralement, le faisceau va tout de même terminer au dessus de la foule et ça évitera les dégâts… Hors spot qui décide de tomber comme dans ton exemple (enfin, ça doit pouvoir se sécuriser facilement).
Je ne sais pas si c'est toujours comme ça aujourd'hui, ni si les organismes de sécurité des salles de spectacles s'y connaissent en laser. Typiquement, dans l'industrie, hors organisme spécialisé laser, les généralistes (Veritas, etc...), ne connaissent absolument pas les normes laser. J'ai vu des usines de (très) grosses boites, où ils t'accueillent avec un "tenez la rembarde dans l'escalier sinon c'est exclusion immédiate de l'usine", où des lasers 20W tiraient joyeusement sans protections (évidement pas en direction des opérateurs et passants… Mais un classe 4 c'est cartérisation complète obligatoire). :<_<:

----------


## Mastaba

Ben classe 2 c'est déjà problématique, pour moi on ne devrait même pas pouvoir y être exposé du tout et on ne devrait pas compter sur un % de chance d'exposition faible pour gérer la sécurité.

Le souci c'est qu'avec la multiplication des sources, ce % augmente beaucoup, et rien n'est vraiment fait pour limiter l'exposition (parce que justement on a décidé que c'était pas dangereux, pour la raison que l'exposition était faible... Le cercle vicieux.)

Par exemple dans un Décathlon près de chez moi, aux caisses automatiques chaque caisse à son scanner et sa douchette, posée au pif (plus utilisées que celles des caisses de supermarché à cause de la taille des articles sans doute).
Et ben l'ensemble balance donc des rayons tout azimuts, tu peux pas "éviter" les rayons sauf à te mettre la main devant les yeux.

Pareil pour le cinéma qui a posé ses caisses auto en face de l'entrée, avec les scanners carrément dirigé vers les gens et même plus précisément vers les yeux des gens; tu prends les laser dans la gueule dès l'entrée.

Ou encore des magasins avec des douchettes de caisse posées sur des supports (pour en faire des scanner fixe), sauf que comme il y a deux caisses dos à dos, le machin de la caisse d'en face est dirigé droit vers les clients qui font la queue dans l'autre caisse, ca couvre donc 360° et y a pas moyen d'y échapper.

Personnellement ca me casse un peu les couilles de devoir faire des plans de déplacement à l'intérieur de chaque magasin en fonction des lasers, digne d'un jeu d'infiltration où il faut éviter les angles de vue des caméras...

Le light show, j'ai aussi l'impression que l'on compte sur une faible exposition due au balayage (la sécurité du laser est censé éteindre ce dernier dès qu'il s'immobilise d'après ce que j'ai compris), ce qui est franchement jouer avec le feu à mon avis.
Pour les spectacles de plein air je me demande si c'est pareil, parce que vu l'ouverture et le dénivelé potentiel ca demanderait de prendre en compte beaucoup de paramètres.

Sinon y a aussi toutes ces vidéos youtube (inépuisable source d'inconscience) avec des gugusses qui se fabriquent des fusils laser avec des pointeurs chinois surpuissants afin de péter des ballons ou foutre le feu à des bouts de papier, ce qui me semble bien dangereux étant donné que le simple point de réflexion de ce genre de bidule est déjà assez brillant pour occasionner des dommages irréversibles.

----------


## Robix66

J'ai un peu l'impression que tu mélanges beaucoup de choses.
J'ai, personnellement toujours vu des douchettes uniquement classe 1 (les lecteurs classe 2 que j'ai vu étant fixes), et paramétrées en mode gâchette ou automatique. Le mode émission permanente n'étant utilisé que sur support fixe (et encore, le mode auto fonctionne bien dans ce cas aussi). Donc à moins d'un intégrateur qui a fait n'importe quoi dans la conception de sa caisse (classe 2 qui tire vers le haut), ou d'un utilisateur qui a reprogrammé une douchette classe 2 (si ça existe) pour tirer en continu, il n'y a pas de risques d'accident.

Pour le light show en plein air, en théorie il faut que le laser termine quelque part, donc soit tu vises sur une structure au loin, soit tu limites à la scène.
Après les particuliers qui vont acheter des lasers de "forte" puissance pour faire mumuse, c'est un autre souci.

----------


## Mastaba

Je vois beaucoup de lasers dans des bornes diverses qui tirent vers le haut (le faisceau est même parfois visible au sol), et de douchettes qui arrosent un peu partout en permanence.
Sur support fixe en émission permanente oui, sauf que lesdit supports n'orientent pas vers le bas ou dans une direction sécurisée mais de face/haut.
Les fixes de caisse sont aussi visibles parce que les caisses sont positionnées dos à dos, les clients d'une file d'attente sont donc exposés au laser de la caisse d'en face.

Le problème est bien là justement: la gestion de ces trucs est faite n'importe comment parce que personne ne semble se douter que ca puisse être dangereux.


Sinon, autres sources de laser: les réseau par fibre optique comme le 10Gb/s d'un CPCHW récent, ou les prises de son optiques, quelles puissances et danger potentiel?

Aussi plus anecdotique mais tout de même préoccupant, ce yacht d'un milliardaire russe équipé d'un dispositif anti paparazzi (probablement un détecteur de sniper basé sur un lidar qui balaie l'horizon à la recherche de la réflexion d'une optique) et qui une fois sa cible trouvée lui renvoie un laser suffisamment puissant pour neutraliser la prise de photo. Ce qui doit être du même coups potentiellement dangereux pour les yeux.

----------


## ToFzeGaMeR

L'idée d'un HS pour se Dé-Google-iser est-elle toujours d'actualité ?

----------


## SFK94

> L'idée d'un HS pour se Dé-Google-iser est-elle toujours d'actualité ?


carrément... bonne idée de relancer le sujet !

et j'irais même dire : se dé-gafa-iser  :Cigare: 

- un peu de pub à Qwant ne fera pas de mal  ::): 
- mais aussi et surtout à /e/ (OS qui remplace androïd) qui est dans tous les cas une superbe initiative
- et puis on fait aussi de l'e-commerce dans notre beau pays

...bref, you know what to do  ::):

----------


## SFK94

... de manière général je trouve que CPC Hardware, même nouvelle formule doit continuer à être pointue, perso je ne voudrais pas d'un magazine type Stuff voire Que Choisir ? Et je me demande si c'est pas la direction que l'on prend...
CPC HW a (pour moi) une emprunte de magazine qui va loin, des bancs de tests made in CPC, toussa  ::):  Punaise les tests d'alim, c'était du solide, le coup de retrouver le gris des plastiques avec des produits chimiques de dingos, etc.
Et en cela, le dossier Raspberry est un petit peu lég' pour moi c'est juste une revue de spéc... Le DIY sur la clé usb, euh, no comment, bref, je suis plutôt un promoteur dans la vie mais là, je dirais : peut mieux faire  ::):

----------


## Dandu

> carrément... bonne idée de relancer le sujet !
> 
> et j'irais même dire : se dé-gafa-iser 
> 
> - un peu de pub à Qwant ne fera pas de mal 
> - mais aussi et surtout à /e/ (OS qui remplace androïd) qui est dans tous les cas une superbe initiative
> - et puis on fait aussi de l'e-commerce dans notre beau pays
> 
> ...bref, you know what to do


On va pas recommander Qwant, on recommande des trucs qui marchent bien  ::o: 

Plus généralement, et ça fait un peu mal de le dire, y a malheureusement un problème d'efficacité. Parce que pour l'eCommerce, par exemple, c'est compliqué de s'approcher de certains américains (Amazon, par exemple) en efficacité, sur le SAV, etc., même s'ils ont *aussi* des problèmes.




> ... de manière général je trouve que CPC Hardware, même nouvelle formule doit continuer à être pointue, perso je ne voudrais pas d'un magazine type Stuff voire Que Choisir ? Et je me demande si c'est pas la direction que l'on prend...
> CPC HW a (pour moi) une emprunte de magazine qui va loin, des bancs de tests made in CPC, toussa  Punaise les tests d'alim, c'était du solide, le coup de retrouver le gris des plastiques avec des produits chimiques de dingos, etc.
> Et en cela, le dossier Raspberry est un petit peu lég' pour moi c'est juste une revue de spéc... Le DIY sur la clé usb, euh, no comment, bref, je suis plutôt un promoteur dans la vie mais là, je dirais : peut mieux faire


On va pas vers ça, mais on essaye de faire des trucs assez large tout de même. Pour le dossier Raspberry Pi, je suis un peu triste : j'aurais pu ne pas tout tester pour vérifier, alors ? La liste de specs est un choix de présentation, par contre, c'est le moyen le plus évident de présenter les choses, mais on a testé en profondeur comme dans nos autres dossiers.

----------


## Mastaba

Qwant ne censure pas certains résultats invisibles sur google.

----------


## tompalmer

Ce lobbyisme insupportable de Qwant me donne surtout envie de chercher sur Google une solution pour bloquer l'IP du site  ::lol::

----------


## znokiss

> Ce lobbyisme insupportable de Qwant me donne surtout envie de chercher sur Google une solution pour bloquer l'IP du site


Tu parles de bloquer Qwant ou forum.canardpc.com ?

----------


## SuperLowl

> On va pas recommander Qwant, on recommande des trucs qui marchent bien


Alors là, je suis hyper curieux. Tu peux développer ?

Perso je suis utilisateur de Qwant et je n'ai franchement pas grand chose à lui reprocher. Mais je suis un utilisateur lambda donc peut-être que cette remarque pointe des soucis sur des recherches plus pointues ?

----------


## Ruvon

> Tu parles de bloquer Qwant ou forum.canardpc.com ?


J'attends la méthode avec lien d'affiliation inclus, le tout estampillé lobbyisme #LeaveGAFAAlone

----------


## gros_bidule

Je trouve hilarant ce récent acharnement envers Qwant (il a toujours existé, mais là il a atteint un niveau stratosphérique, d'un coup, et la machine s'emballe). A croire qu'il y a un peu de manipulation derrière tout ça, histoire de bien tuer le projet dans l'oeuf.
Il suffit de voir les annonces à droite à gauche, les récents articles plus bas que terre de NextINpact (pour le coup je ne les reconnais pas, j'hésite même à me désabo, je ne paie pas pour lire du bashing digne d'un youtubeur)... nan, un projet ne passe pas tout seul d'un statut de "projet intéressant alternatif à Google" à "nouveau projet à tuer, là maintenant".

Qwant marche très bien. Ok, ce n'est pas Google et ses $$$, mais je ne m'en sers pas pour faire mes achats (c'est juste un moteur de recherche bon sang), donc osef du lien avec Amazon & co (je vais directement sur les sites, et surtout pas sur Amazon).
Et Qwant a un avantage par rapport aux autres alternatives type Duckduckgo : là où ce dernier est bon en anglais principalement, Qwant a le mérite d'être bon en français aussi.
L'interface n'est pas bardée de pubs, les résultats ok, c'est clair et léger. Ce n'est pas un GAFAM qui aspire et revend toutes nos données. C'est encore un projet jeune qui fait quelques conneries, qui essaie de monter en puissance (et n'a pas les milliards de Google hein, ça joue énormément). Mais où est donc le problème ? Sérieusement. A part du bashing à deux balles, je ne vois pas.

Il y a un réel problème avec les GAFAM, que ce soit de concurrence ou de manipulation d'opinion. Je trouve triste de voir qu'autant de personnalités et sites (je ne parle pas de CPC) cèdent au bashing.
Il ne faudra pas pleurer si demain Qwant fait banqueroute. Que restera t-il à part Google et Bing ? Des meta-moteurs ? Joie  ::(:

----------


## Mastaba

D'autant plus quand le monopole google fera disparaître des résultats pertinents qu'on trouvait sur qwant.
Je le redis, souvent quand je cherche un truc, qwant propose des url que ne propose pas google.

----------


## Dandu

Je pense pas que ce que fait NextImpact est du bashing, vu que c'est assez factuel.

Mais pour être clair : j'ai moins de résultats valables qu'avec Google pour mes recherches, c'est parfois moins pertinent, en partie issu de Bing (le reproche n'est pas d'utiliser Bing, mais que Bing est déjà à mon sens moins pertinent que Google) et de fait, y a des problèmes de date dans leur index qui pose des soucis. Je n'ai aucune idée de la raison et je ne développe pas un dossier là-dessus, mais certains résultats sont datés et c'est un souci. J'utilise aussi assez souvent la recherche d'image, et c'est celle de Bing, même chose.

Qwant est un projet intéressant, mais pour mon usage, c'est vraiment pas du niveau de Google. Et c'est vraiment pas du bashing de ma part, ça m'arrangerait d'avoir une alternative valable mais c'est malheureusement pas le cas. Je peux comprendre qu'on puisse aimer, y a des trucs bien pensés, mais ça reste techniquement derrière.

----------


## Jokletox

J'ai testé le combo Brave + Qwant mais ce dernier n'est pas au point, j'étais obligé de passer de temps à temps sur Google pour avoir de bon résultats sur certaines recherches. Par contre j'ai gardé Brave  ::):

----------


## gros_bidule

> Je pense pas que ce que fait NextImpact est du bashing, vu que c'est assez factuel.


Je vois les derniers articles de NI comme du bashing car ils critiquent facilement, sans aller au bout des choses :

- le soucis d'index : les devs le disent et le redisent, il y a des bugs (le cache est une science très complexe, soyons réalistes), et ça bouge. J'ai trouvé l' "enquête" de NI franchement limite, à coup de "_on a vérifié sur telle requête précisément, paf ça marche pas bien, et on va en tirer des conclusions bien larges comme ça, au doigt mouillé_". Comme l'a dit le responsable, c'est très localisé et ils ont expliqué. NI ne met pas l'accent dessus. NI aurait pu ouvrir un ticket de bug, puis il aurait été traité. Pourquoi le faire directement via un article comme ça ?
- le coup du "cahier de doléances des salariés" : une vaste blague. OK il y a eu des employés mécontents (comme dans beaucoup de boites), mais Qwant a, à priori, traité ces difficultés. NI a t-il interrogé lesdits employés après coup ? Bien sûr que non. Peut être NI le fera t-il plus tard, mais le mal (et le buzz) est fait.
- Qwant se repose sur Bing : évidemment qu'il se repose sur Bing. Comment diable une petite structure peut-elle du jour au lendemain faire le même job que Google et ses milliards de $$ et années d'expérience ? On aurait pu imaginer qu'ils se reposeraient sur une infra française, comme OVH, mais les types de Qwant se sont déjà expliqués : les acteurs FR ne sont pas encore des partenaires viables pour un projet à la Qwant.

Je n'avais jamais vu NI s'acharner comme ça, comme un chien qui ne veux pas lâcher le bras d'un gosse  ::P:  Et faire des articles autant putaclic. C'est pas beau à voir du tout.

Qwant est encore une jeune boite française, qui essaie de monter vite sur un sujet hyper concurrentiel. Ils font des bêtises et c'est normal, comme toutes les boites. La moindre des choses c'est de la soutenir, pas de lui sauter à la gorge au moindre pet de travers.

----------


## Grosnours

Qwant c'est très bien pour 80-90% des recherches, ou en tout cas cela fait le taf. Et en français.
Pour les % qui reste, des recherches pointues et/ou techniques, il y a toujours Google.
En tout cas c'est ce que je remarque depuis la grosse année que je l'utilise.

Est-ce que cela veut dire qu'il faut taper sur Qwant ? Pas du tout, il faut le promouvoir, tout en soulignant qu'il a toujours des faiblesses. Présenter Qwant comme une alternative complète à Google est une mauvaise idée (pour les raisons exposées ci-dessus) et reprocher à ce moteur de pâlir dans la comparaison c'est lui faire un bien mauvais procès.

Bref pour l'instant Qwant ne peut en effet convenir complètement qu'à Tatie Germaine qui a d'Internet un usage basique, mais c'est déjà pas mal.

----------


## Eradan

> - le soucis d'index : les devs le disent et le redisent, il y a des bugs (le cache est une science très complexe, soyons réalistes), et ça bouge. J'ai trouvé l' "enquête" de NI franchement limite, à coup de "_on a vérifié sur telle requête précisément, paf ça marche pas bien, et on va en tirer des conclusions bien larges comme ça, au doigt mouillé_". Comme l'a dit le responsable, c'est très localisé et ils ont expliqué. NI ne met pas l'accent dessus. NI aurait pu ouvrir un ticket de bug, puis il aurait été traité. Pourquoi le faire directement via un article comme ça ?


Parce que ça dure depuis plus d'un an, et que malgré le 'c'est réglé' du gars de la com', ça persiste. C'est un fait vérifiable et vérifié.




> - le coup du "cahier de doléances des salariés" : une vaste blague. OK il y a eu des employés mécontents (comme dans beaucoup de boites), mais Qwant a, à priori, traité ces difficultés. NI a t-il interrogé lesdits employés après coup ? Bien sûr que non. Peut être NI le fera t-il plus tard, mais le mal (et le buzz) est fait.


Rectification: le gars de la com' dit que le problème a été réglé. NextINpact se contente de poser les faits sur la table pour un public qui ne lit pas forcément le Canard Enchaîné (c'est mon cas par exemple) et que ça peut intéresser. A aucun moment ils ne disent 'Qwant c'est nul.'




> Je n'avais jamais vu NI s'acharner comme ça, comme un chien qui ne veux pas lâcher le bras d'un gosse  Et faire des articles autant putaclic. C'est pas beau à voir du tout.


Il va falloir m'expliquer comment des articles réservés aux abonnés peuvent être putaclic  ::siffle::  Quant à ton accusation de bashing, la mise à jour du second article prouve le contraire.

Dernière note: le boulot d'un journaliste, c'est de publier ce qu'il trouve, pas de remplir un bug tracker. Et avant que ça ne dérape, j'utilise moi aussi Qwant comme moteur de recherche principal. Ça ne me rend pas aveugle pour autant à ses défauts.

----------


## ToFzeGaMeR

Et donc, tout cela ne mériterait donc pas un dossier pour se dé-google-iser ? (Boucle ON)
C'était soit disant dans les cartons à un moment donné. C'est quoi la position de CPC HW now ?

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est quoi la position de CPC HW now ?


A mon avis, à cette heure-ci, ils sont assis.

Et l'idée de dossier pour se dé-google-iser m'intéresse aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## SuperLowl

> je suis un utilisateur lambda





> Qwant c'est très bien pour 80-90% des recherches
> ...
> Bref pour l'instant Qwant ne peut en effet convenir complètement qu'à Tatie Germaine qui a d'Internet un usage basique, mais c'est déjà pas mal.





> Qwant est un projet intéressant, mais pour mon usage, c'est vraiment pas du niveau de Google.


Ben en fait, c'est peut-être tout simplement que le journaliste d'un magazine informatique (réputé pointu) n'a pas les mêmes attentes d'un moteur de recherche que le commun des mortels.

Et je n'ai pas lu l'article de NextImpact mais j'ai plutôt une bonne estime d'eux et les place à un niveau de compétence informatique très au-dessus de la moyenne.

Du coup, oui Qwant n'est pas aussi efficace que Google pour un travail de recherche très spécialisé. Mais ça représente quelle part du public de Google et des moteurs de recherche en général ?

Franchement, faire un raccourci en disant que Qwant "ne marche pas bien" et qu'on ne peut pas les recommander, j'avoue être très surpris. Je comprends que cette solution ne réponde pas à certains besoins, et que Google est beaucoup plus performant. Ouais, clairement. Mais Qwant est jeune et se développe. Il y a encore tellement de choses à améliorer. Rien que leur Map, c'est fou la différence avec Google Maps.

Mais alors vraie question : est-ce qu'une entreprise/un projet pourra un jour atteindre le niveau de Google ? Ou au moins s'en rapprocher de façon satisfaisante à vos yeux ? Est-ce que c'est techniquement et financièrement possible ? Parce que pendant que les autres travaillent à rattraper Google, ben eux ne s'arrêtent pas pour les attendre. Et ils ont les moyens même d'accélérer.

----------


## Dandu

> Je vois les derniers articles de NI comme du bashing car ils critiquent facilement, sans aller au bout des choses :
> 
> - le soucis d'index : les devs le disent et le redisent, il y a des bugs (le cache est une science très complexe, soyons réalistes), et ça bouge. J'ai trouvé l' "enquête" de NI franchement limite, à coup de "_on a vérifié sur telle requête précisément, paf ça marche pas bien, et on va en tirer des conclusions bien larges comme ça, au doigt mouillé_". Comme l'a dit le responsable, c'est très localisé et ils ont expliqué. NI ne met pas l'accent dessus. NI aurait pu ouvrir un ticket de bug, puis il aurait été traité. Pourquoi le faire directement via un article comme ça ?
> - le coup du "cahier de doléances des salariés" : une vaste blague. OK il y a eu des employés mécontents (comme dans beaucoup de boites), mais Qwant a, à priori, traité ces difficultés. NI a t-il interrogé lesdits employés après coup ? Bien sûr que non. Peut être NI le fera t-il plus tard, mais le mal (et le buzz) est fait.
> - Qwant se repose sur Bing : évidemment qu'il se repose sur Bing. Comment diable une petite structure peut-elle du jour au lendemain faire le même job que Google et ses milliards de $$ et années d'expérience ? On aurait pu imaginer qu'ils se reposeraient sur une infra française, comme OVH, mais les types de Qwant se sont déjà expliqués : les acteurs FR ne sont pas encore des partenaires viables pour un projet à la Qwant.
> 
> Je n'avais jamais vu NI s'acharner comme ça, comme un chien qui ne veux pas lâcher le bras d'un gosse  Et faire des articles autant putaclic. C'est pas beau à voir du tout.
> 
> Qwant est encore une jeune boite française, qui essaie de monter vite sur un sujet hyper concurrentiel. Ils font des bêtises et c'est normal, comme toutes les boites. *La moindre des choses c'est de la soutenir, pas de lui sauter à la gorge au moindre pet de travers.*


Bof. Je trouve ça assez factuel, même dans le cas des trucs des salariés. Ils présentent les doléances, les retours de Qwant, etc. Et pour l'index, ça bouge pas trop, c'est buggé, et globalement, par défaut, Qwant nie le problème, alors qu'il est avéré. 

Je vois pas le rapport entre Bing et OVH, sinon. La gestion de l'infrastructure est une chose, le moteur une autre. Mais le fait est que Bing est déjà moins efficace que Google sur certains points, Ceci dit, c'est même pas un reproche, comme dit plus haut, c'est un constat, ça utilise Bing, et je constate aussi que Bing, pou moi, est moins pertinent.

Quand à la dernière phrase, je comprends même pas le raisonnement : y a évidemment pas besoin de sauter à la gorge au moindre pet de travers, mais y a absolument aucune raison non plus de les soutenir. Pourquoi ce serait la moindre des choses ? Parce qu'ils sont français ? Ils méritent autant les critiques (et les éloges quand c'est bien) que les autres, ni plus, ni moins. 

Donc quand leur index donne des résultats datés de 2017, c'est un problème. Bug ou pas, c'est pas vraiment le problème de l'utilisateur final. Quand ils font un truc bien aussi.




> Et donc, tout cela ne mériterait donc pas un dossier pour se dé-google-iser ? (Boucle ON)
> C'était soit disant dans les cartons à un moment donné. C'est quoi la position de CPC HW now ?


Que c'est pas prévu. Y a d'autres choses dans les cartons.

----------


## ToFzeGaMeR

C'est bien dommage  ::):  
Un coup prévu, un coup pas prévu  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Herman Speed

Je permet de Quoter un canard qui nous a informé d'une nouvelle subtilité chez Google. 

A un moment faudra bien trouver une alternative à Google dans l'Internet occidental :




> AMP est une fonctionnalité proposée par Google pour rendre une page plus facile à charger. En gros, tu donnes une page web à Google, il l’allège et le met dans son cache.
> 
> En fait il y a deux problèmes. Le premier, tout le monde s’en tape probablement ici, c’est que le boost de vitesse annoncé pourrait être obtenu sans donner la page à Google. Faire une version légère de tes pages et les mettre en cache pour qu’elles soient rapidement envoyées à l’utilisateur ça se fait. Le fait que la page soit en cache chez Google plutôt que sur le site d’origine ne change probablement pas grand chose niveau performance, surtout pour un site comme jv.com. Par contre ça nous amène au deuxième problème.
> 
> Les pages AMP sont toujours en cache chez Google, Cloudflare ou Bing. Ça veut dire que quand Baalim a cliqué sur le lien jv.com pour lire l’article, la page qui a été téléchargée ne venait pas de jv.com. Elle est hébergée chez Google. À partir du moment où tu cliques sur un lien AMP depuis une page Google, tu ne vas pas vraiment sur le site donné dans le lien, tu restes chez Google. En plus de savoir ce que tu as cherché et sur quel lien tu as cliqué, Google contrôle la page que tu vois. Ils poussent aussi les sites à utiliser ce format. Par exemple une page AMP apparaîtra plus haut dans les résultats de recherche donc a plus de visibilité. On tend donc vers un monde où internet serait hébergé par Google. Et pour aller plus loin, depuis une récente mise à jour, Google Chrome modifie l’adresse que tu vois en haut de la page pour cacher le fait qu’il s’agit d’une page AMP. Ainsi, l’illusion d’être sur un site alors que tu es toujours chez Google est renforcée.
> 
> Bref, il y a des critiques techniques mais surtout un gros soucis politique.

----------


## Dandu

> C'est bien dommage  
> Un coup prévu, un coup pas prévu


Je viens de chercher la proposition de départ, mais j'ai pas vu de "on a prévu". Le sujet est intéressant, mais actuellement c'est pas dans les tuyaux. le prochain H.S est défini, tout comme le prochain magazine. Donc pour le moment, y a rien de concret, et je dois être honnête : ce sera sûrement pas non plus dans celui de Noël. On doit malheureusement faire des choix sur pas mal de choses, et parfois ça ne plaît pas, désolé.

----------


## ToFzeGaMeR

> Je viens de chercher la proposition de départ, mais j'ai pas vu de "on a prévu". Le sujet est intéressant, mais actuellement c'est pas dans les tuyaux. le prochain H.S est défini, tout comme le prochain magazine. Donc pour le moment, y a rien de concret, et je dois être honnête : ce sera sûrement pas non plus dans celui de Noël. On doit malheureusement faire des choix sur pas mal de choses, et parfois ça ne plaît pas, désolé.


http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...n-CPC-Hardware
Effectivement, ça n'a peut être jamais dépassé le stade de la "bonne idée" selon le Doc... (Wobak 4/10/2017 8h07)

----------


## Dandu

OK, j'étais même pas au courant, en fait 'javais juste cherché mon pseudo ou celui de Doc T :B): 

Ceci dit, l'idée est intéressante, mais j'ai juste pas le temps pour le moment.

----------


## SFK94

> On va pas recommander Qwant, on recommande des trucs qui marchent bien


Mais justement ! C'est un excellent dossier je trouve, que de pointer l'insuffisance de nos (maigres) alternatives : pourquoi ça ne marche pas (assez) bien ? qu'est-ce qu'il nous manque ? Condamné à se résoudre au GAFA / BATX (pourquoi pas, après tout) ?

----------


## SFK94

> Il ne faudra pas pleurer si demain Qwant fait banqueroute. Que restera t-il à part Google et Bing ? Des meta-moteurs ? Joie


Tout à fait d'accord avec l'ensemble de ton propos.

----------


## SFK94

> ...mais y a absolument aucune raison non plus de les soutenir. Pourquoi ce serait la moindre des choses ? Parce qu'ils sont français ? Ils méritent autant les critiques (et les éloges quand c'est bien) que les autres, ni plus, ni moins. 
> Donc quand leur index donne des résultats datés de 2017, c'est un problème. Bug ou pas, c'est pas vraiment le problème de l'utilisateur final. Quand ils font un truc bien aussi.


Pas par ce qu'il sont Français (même si ça fait toujours plaisir), mais déjà parce qu'ils portent un regard éthique vis à vis de nos données perso,  vis à vis des données qu'il retourne, rien que ça c'est pas si mal...
La capacité d'indexation (je parle de fraîcheur pas de pertinence) est d'abord une question de taille du cluster d'indexation ainsi que de la puissance de chaque nœud (=serveur), si vous regardez la différence entre les 2, ben c'est abyssal...
Et pour combler ce fossé, Qwant complète ses résultats avec ceux de Bing (Qwant dispose de sa propre techno)... 
Bon, je vois que ce sujet n'est pas encore dans le Zeitgeist  ::'(: ...

----------


## Jokletox

> Bon, je vois que ce sujet n'est pas encore dans le Zeitgeist ...


De mon point de vue c'est simple, ça le sera quand les alternatives seront aussi performantes que Google. Si c'est pour donner moins d'info à Google mais galérer pour avoir des résultats pertinents, non merci. C'est bien de vouloir consommer du local/responsable/respectueux/etc... mais si le service est pas au rendez-vous j'au du mal à franchir le pas.

----------


## ToFzeGaMeR

Il est évident qu'il y aurait un énooorme dossier à réaliser sur cette question : peut-on se passer de Google (ou élargir : peut-on se passer des GAFA ?)
J'ai tenté, je ne suis pas parvenu, et j'utilise les outils Google, un peu par dépit, parce que je ne trouve pas d'alternatives viables et surtout aussi bien imbriquées (le combo mail + calendrier + maps)

----------


## tompalmer

Je pense que t'auras plus de chance d'obtenir de l'éthique de la part des GAFA que de la qualité chez les concurrents.

On peut pas dire que ces entreprises sont sourdes et aveugles aux envies de vie privée des consommateurs. 

*Oui, ce sont de gros paquebots qui ne vont pas non plus se transformer pour s'adapter aux linuxiens barbus qui se baladent sur le darknet.*
Mais tôt ou tard ils vont arrêter de se baser sur la pub, chiffrer mieux les choses, offrir des options payantes ...

----------


## gros_bidule

C'est quand même vachement mal barré  ::P:  Au moins pour Facebook et Google.

L'éthique à la Facebook on la connaît. La seule chose qui peut le faire changer, c'est la loi.

Quand à Google, il faut avoir conscience du monstre que c'est aujourd'hui : 
- google et tous ses services en ligne à la gmail, maps (et ses Google cars hein, une insulte à la vie privée et quelques lois), calendar, forms, etc, qui repompent et s'approprient tes données
- Chrome, qui consigne absolument tout ce qui passe par lui. N'oublions pas que la politique de Google ne bouge pas sur le sujet et les gouvernements ne s'en soucient pas, alors que put***, vous réalisez ce qu'il fait, pour de vrai ?
- google analytics le super espion, qui va jusqu'à être utilisé sur des sites du gouvernement (ok, là c'est aussi l'incompétence des autorités)
- sa boite qui parle (oublié le nom, sorry), t'écoute et te profile
- android qui est partout dans les smartphones, de plus en plus de télés et voitures
- le cloud qui fait tourner de plus en plus de sites et l'IoT
- AMP, une des pires horreurs et danger pour le Web (mais avec un package marketing fabuleux, héhé)
- les chromecast qui font des choses non documentées, en plus de leur job "officiel" (pourquoi une chromecast sature facilement ton accès web alors que tu joues une vidéo en local ? mwhéhéhé)
- les chromebooks, qui te proposent un monde génial où tout passe par google (et biensûr les US sont contents que des élèves en reçoivent gratos, histoire de bien biberonner les élèves)
- on commence à parler de militaire et de drones armés. Ca devient dangereux là coco !
- Google, comme les autres GAFAM, achètent beaucoup d'innovations en rachetant des boites. Aujourd'hui, de nombreuses startups rêvent non pas de se développer, mais de se faire racheter. Et après rachat on sait ce qui se passe (on ingère puis on expulse ce qui n'est pas rentable). Cela tue la concurrence et limite l'innovation. La contribution de Google à l'innovation est ridicule si l'on prend en compte tout ce qu'il gagne comme $$
- je dois en oublier

Ca fait beaucoup.
Alors si Google avance sur un point, chouette, mais il en reste 40 qui sont des ignominies (et certaines continuent de monter en puissance). A ce train là la situation sera peut être réglée en l'an 2400, pas avant. En attendant, nous courons droit vers une _idiocratie_ (voir le film, je n'ai jamais vu une anticipation aussi juste).

Voilà pourquoi on ne peut plus se contenter de dire "s'il vous plaît Google, soyez respectueux de nos lois et de l'éthique" (et payez vos impôts). Il est urgent de taper fort dessus avec une masse, de développer des alternatives viables, et commencer à éduquer les masses (et/ou s'attaquer au lavage de cerveau dont certains sont déjà bien affectés). Les 3.
On ne parle pas de transformer Google en Ubuntu, mais de transformer Google en des boites qui jouent avec les mêmes règles que toutes les autres. Ce n'est pourtant pas délirant.

----------


## SFK94

ce qui m'étonne au final, c'est la résignation ambiante...
n'empêche, le prix a payer est élevé pour un service qui va nous retourner quoi sur la première page ? Systématiquement les mêmes sites selon le type de recherche...
et ben moi je dis bof  ::):  honnêtement, pas la peine de faire du Machine Learning pour pondre la première page de résultats  ::P: 
un bon bookmark, avec des sites "de confiance", une jolie bibliothèque numérique et je suis sûr que pour le reste de la vie quotidienne un petit moteur d'une bande sympa fait l'affaire  :;): 
ok je sors  ::XD::

----------


## Mastaba

> C'est quand même vachement mal barré  Au moins pour Facebook et Google.
> 
> L'éthique à la Facebook on la connaît. La seule chose qui peut le faire changer, c'est la loi.
> 
> Quand à Google, il faut avoir conscience du monstre que c'est aujourd'hui : 
> - google et tous ses services en ligne à la gmail, maps (et ses Google cars hein, une insulte à la vie privée et quelques lois), calendar, forms, etc, qui repompent et s'approprient tes données
> - Chrome, qui consigne absolument tout ce qui passe par lui. N'oublions pas que la politique de Google ne bouge pas sur le sujet et les gouvernements ne s'en soucient pas, alors que put***, vous réalisez ce qu'il fait, pour de vrai ?
> - google analytics le super espion, qui va jusqu'à être utilisé sur des sites du gouvernement (ok, là c'est aussi l'incompétence des autorités)
> - sa boite qui parle (oublié le nom, sorry), t'écoute et te profile
> ...


Ceci.
D'ailleurs un dossier qui met bien le doigt dans le cul de google & cie afin de bien mettre en lumière toutes ces atteintes camouflées serait bien utile.
Ce genre d'info est le premier pas nécessaire à un changement.

Entre les GAFA et les BATX, l'Europe a un coup à jouer en proposant une alternative respectueuse et efficace tout est tapant sur ceux qui ne le sont pas (c'est à dire les deux premiers...)

----------


## Jokletox

GAFA je connais mais BATX c'est quoi ?

----------


## SFK94

les équivalents chinois : baidu ~google, alibaba ~amazon, tencent ~le réseau social chinois  et xiaomi pour ~apple

----------


## Jokletox

Jamais entendu parlé de baidu ni de xiaomi, merci  ::):

----------


## gros_bidule

C'est un soucis chinois, mais effectivement c'est pas bête de les évoquer. Nous, européens (et US nord/sud, et africains, et d'autres), sommes affectés par les géants US, mais y'a pas que les US dans le monde. En chine, pas vraiment de Google, ni d'Amazon, ni de NPM (ça parlera aux devs), etc. On a du mal à réaliser ^^.
J'imagine qu'il y a aussi des choses à dire en russie.

[edit] et oui en effet, Xiaomi (et pas que) est présent chez nous, et dans des secteurs stratégiques/sensibles.

----------


## Orhin

> Jamais entendu parlé de baidu ni de xiaomi, merci


Baidu c'est compréhensible vu que totalement absent en Europe.
Par contre Xiaomi vend beaucoup de produits ici (téléphones, aspirateurs robots et trottinettes électriques notamment).

----------


## Praetor

> Jamais entendu parlé de baidu ni de xiaomi, merci


Baidu est un monstre. Logique, puisque Google est banni en Chine: 1,3 milliards de clients captifs + la diaspora à l'étranger, ça fait du monde!

----------


## tompalmer

> C'est quand même vachement mal barré  Au moins pour Facebook et Google.
> 
> L'éthique à la Facebook on la connaît. La seule chose qui peut le faire changer, c'est la loi.


Facebook pour le coup est l'entreprise la moins sérieuse (même si ça change). Je met pas toutes les GAFA dans le même panier non plus.



> Quand à Google, il faut avoir conscience du monstre que c'est aujourd'hui : 
> - google et tous ses services en ligne à la gmail, maps (et ses Google cars hein, une insulte à la vie privée et quelques lois), calendar, forms, etc, qui repompent et s'approprient tes données
> - Chrome, qui consigne absolument tout ce qui passe par lui. N'oublions pas que la politique de Google ne bouge pas sur le sujet et les gouvernements ne s'en soucient pas, alors que put***, vous réalisez ce qu'il fait, pour de vrai ?
> - google analytics le super espion, qui va jusqu'à être utilisé sur des sites du gouvernement (ok, là c'est aussi l'incompétence des autorités)
> - sa boite qui parle (oublié le nom, sorry), t'écoute et te profile
> - android qui est partout dans les smartphones, de plus en plus de télés et voitures
> - le cloud qui fait tourner de plus en plus de sites et l'IoT
> - AMP, une des pires horreurs et danger pour le Web (mais avec un package marketing fabuleux, héhé)
> - les chromecast qui font des choses non documentées, en plus de leur job "officiel" (pourquoi une chromecast sature facilement ton accès web alors que tu joues une vidéo en local ? mwhéhéhé)
> ...


Tu ne fais qu'énumérer le fait que Google récolte de la donnée, et pour toi qu'elle le fasse sérieusement ou pas, c'est la même chose. 
Surtout que là t'énumère un peu tout et n'importe quoi, on dirait que tu t'arrêtes aux titres des articles putaclic. 

T'as des sujets sur lequel on peut discuter comme Amp, qui serait un problème si c'était hégémonique mais c'est pas du tout le cas puisque ça s'adresse qu'aux sites de news.
On peut aussi discuter des transcriptions des assistants vocaux qui sont envoyées a des contractants, mais ça ne concerne que les gens qui cochent une case. 
-> Par contre c'est vrai que c'est pas suffisant de distordre la voix. 

*Google et l'armée* ça c'est pas fait et ils ont même vendu Boston Dynamics après le bad buzz des robots frappés avec une canne de Hockey. 
Quand bien même, l'armée US travaille avec des centaines d'entreprises de toutes tailles et on les fait pas chier. Faut bien aussi s'équiper ...

Bref, la majorité de cette énumération est un procès d'intention, mais qui est pas forcément injustifié. 
Alphabet (et les autres) sont des sociétés avec énormément de pouvoir et sont tenues d'être exemplaire, mais les abus réels et documentés sont extrêmement rares. 

Il faudrait pas que la battage médiatique constant autour de ces sociétés se fassent au détriment d'entreprises ouvertement malhonnêtes comme La poste, Equifax, La grande distribution, etc ... 

La vérité est que les GAFAM sont extrêmement surveillées (à raison), mais les entreprises qui vendent réellement tes données sont beaucoup plus petites et absolument pas surveillées.
C'est juste pas vendeur dans les journaux ou pour les députés européens de taper sur des PME ou des fleurons nationaux.

----------


## Praetor

> C'est un soucis chinois, mais effectivement c'est pas bête de les évoquer. Nous, européens (et US nord/sud, et africains, et d'autres), sommes affectés par les géants US, mais y'a pas que les US dans le monde. En chine, pas vraiment de Google, ni d'Amazon, ni de NPM (ça parlera aux devs), etc. On a du mal à réaliser ^^.
> J'imagine qu'il y a aussi des choses à dire en russie.
> 
> [edit] et oui en effet, Xiaomi (et pas que) est présent chez nous, et dans des secteurs stratégiques/sensibles.


Alibaba, par Aliexpress, est entrain de devenir un problème en Europe. C'est Amazon en encore plus crade, car ils vendent vraiment n'importe quoi (merdes en chinoisium radioactif, contrefaçons), le tous à des prix ridicules et envoyé direct de Chine, donc pour récupérer des impôts t'oublie.

----------


## tompalmer

> Alibaba, par Aliexpress, est entrain de devenir un problème en Europe. C'est Amazon en encore plus crade, car ils vendent vraiment n'importe quoi (merdes en chinoisium radioactif, contrefaçons), le tous à des prix ridicules et envoyé direct de Chine, donc pour récupérer des impôts t'oublie.


Oui et le Dropshipping avec ça qui est une vraie plaie ..

Toute façon c'est simple, la plupart des trucs sur Etsy et sur Amazon (hors prime) viennent d'Aliexpress.
Le tout passe par des sociétés offshore montées par des jeunes de 20 à 30 ans peu scrupuleux qui vivent a Malte les orteils en éventail pendant qu'ils inondent nos poubelles de cochonneries.

C'est d'ailleurs tout un problème aussi les "Merch", que vous vendent vos youtubeurs préférés.

----------


## tompalmer

> Entre les GAFA et les BATX, l'Europe a un coup à jouer en proposant une alternative respectueuse et efficace tout est tapant sur ceux qui ne le sont pas (c'est à dire les deux premiers...)


Mais l'Europe n'est rien. 
-> L'union Européenne ne monte pas des entreprises, n'en financent pas.
-> Elle ne les soutient même pas puisqu'elle prône le libre échange absolu
-> Les cadres fiscaux, culturels et économiques sont pas trop favorables a l'émergence d'un géant dans la tech. 

C'est un peu tout le problème de l'UE : une institution hors sol sur vieux continent qui innove très peu et s'en balec de ses interêts.

Là j'ai l'impression d'être le dimanche soir sur France Culture : 
- On se plaint toutes les semaines de l'état du numérique
- Mais on conclus toujours l'émission par un "mais peut être un qu'un jour l'Europe va nous sauver ..." 

Et l'émission en question, ils la font depuis au moins 2011  ::lol:: 

On est très fort pour glauser et faire des lois, mais moins pour agir.

----------


## TiNitro

> F ...
> 
> Bref, la majorité de cette énumération est un procès d'intention, mais qui est pas forcément injustifié. 
> Alphabet (et les autres) sont des sociétés avec énormément de pouvoir et sont tenues d'être exemplaire, mais les abus réels et documentés sont extrêmement rares.


On ne parle pas de leur faire un procès, mais de faire un dossier qui explique synthétiquement ce qui se passe. Quand j'en discute autour de moi, je vois bien que les gens ne réalisent pas à quel point ils sont tracés.

Et même si aujourd'hui les GAFAM n'abusent pas (qu'on sache du moins) de ce pouvoir, ils peuvent le faire demain, car ils ont déjà ce pouvoir. Et s'il respectent la loi dans la lettre,dans l'esprit c'est quand même bien tendencieux et ça l'a été bien plus encore : c'est la loi qui les a fait faire marche arrière.

----------


## tompalmer

C'est un peu génant de dénigrer des entreprises sur leur potentiel pouvoir si elles sont innocentes  ::):  

Le net est encore en train de se créer et c'est vrai que t'as des abus plus ou moins grave qui se créent, mais c'est aussi la liberté qu'on a dessus et les possibilités qui en font le charme. 

Que je sache, les GAFA ont toujours lutté pour la liberté sur le net au côté des tenants du libre et des geeks de tout poil. 
Et souvent ce sont les gouvernements qui retournent les GAFA contre vous (censure, etc ...), il y a de la place pour un Web libre ET un web centralisé, et même des gens comme moi qui aiment les deux  :;):

----------


## TiNitro

Mais je ne parle pas de dénigrer mais d'informer. Je te répète qu'autour de moi les gens ne savent pas comment ça fonctionne.

Et les GAFAM sont tout sauf des sains, dans le passé ils l'ont joué bien tordue (exemple : tracer les gens qui envoient des mails à une adresse gmail, même si eux même n'ont pas de compte google encore. Ils ont fait marche arrière quand ça s'est su). 

Il ne s'agit pas de dénigrer mais de s'assurer que ce pouvoir ne sera pas mal utilisé un jour. Les états l'ont toujours fait.

Donc un dossier d'information (pas nécessairement à charge) ce serait bien.

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

> C'est un peu génant de dénigrer des entreprises sur leur potentiel pouvoir si elles sont innocentes  
> 
> Le net est encore en train de se créer et c'est vrai que t'as des abus plus ou moins grave qui se créent, mais c'est aussi la liberté qu'on a dessus et les possibilités qui en font le charme. 
> 
> Que je sache, les GAFA ont toujours lutté pour la liberté sur le net au côté des tenants du libre et des geeks de tout poil.


Le blog de RMS est plutôt éloquent sur le sujet des gentils GAFA qui se batte pour la liberté :
GoogleAppleFacebookAmazon

Tu trouveras ici le cimetière des entreprises rachetées par Google.

Tu as aussi ce très bon billet de blog par Stéphane Bortzmeyer sur les problèmes de neutralité.
Enfin La Quadrature du Net à regroupé de nombreuses ressources autour des problèmes (et des solutions) liées aux données personnelles ici.




> Et souvent ce sont les gouvernements qui retournent les GAFA contre vous (censure, etc ...), il y a de la place pour un Web libre ET un web centralisé, et même des gens comme moi qui aiment les deux


Malheureusement la centralisation empêche la liberté car une tierce partie va détenir un monopole sur un marché et pouvoir abuser de cette position dominante. Avec les articles plus haut tu peux aussi te rendre compte que les GAFA vont volontairement dans des pays totalitaires et censurent à foison, collaborent avec le régime en place, etc. Ce n'est donc pas les gentilles méga-corporations contre les vilains gouvernement mais plus subtil.


Pour creuser toutes ces thématiques, je te recommande de lire :
 Cyberstructure - Stéphane Bortzmeyer Surveillance:// - Tristan Nitot Le blog de Framasfot



Et je suis pour un traitement dans Canard PC Hardware: il s'agit quand même d'un enjeu majeur donc les consommateurs ne sont que trop rarement averti.

----------


## tompalmer

> Le blog de RMS est plutôt éloquent sur le sujet des gentils GAFA qui se batte pour la liberté :
> Google
> Apple
> Facebook
> Amazon


Attention au seuil de tolérance des gens : 

Tu as des gens qui trouvent ça inacceptable d'avoir un micro chez soi, et d'autres qui s'en balec.
C'est pareil pour le traitement des données préalablement anonymisées via des robots.

Faut aussi pour être complet mettre les "pour" dans la balance, parce qu'ils sont nombreux. 




> Tu trouveras ici le cimetière des entreprises rachetées par Google.


Et quel est le problème ? Déja ce ne sont pas des entreprises mais leurs propres services. 
Certains services viennent d'entreprises rachetées, mais c'est courant quand même d'absorber ... 

Et on peut même dire que c'est plus honnête que d'avancer masquer et tout contrôler sans mettre son nom dessus (comme ça se fait aussi dans la presse)




> Malheureusement la centralisation empêche la liberté car une tierce partie va détenir un monopole sur un marché et pouvoir abuser de cette position dominante.


Et là en l'état actuel tu peux me citer un exemple dans ta vie courante ? 
Surtout que dès le moment çù ça se produira, tu peux être sûr qu'on va dégainer une Loi antitrust.




> Avec les articles plus haut tu peux aussi te rendre compte que les GAFA vont volontairement dans des pays totalitaires et censurent à foison, collaborent avec le régime en place, etc. Ce n'est donc pas les gentilles méga-corporations contre les vilains gouvernement mais plus subtil.


L'argent n'a pas d'odeur comme on dit  ::P:  
Le problème c'est que si t'y va pas, ton concurrent y va. 

Je veux bien qu'on dénonce ça, mais il faut en même temps dénoncer ton gouvernement qui vend des armes qui tue des Yéménites par exemple. 
C'est une question de morale générale qui dépasse les GAFA.




> Pour creuser toutes ces thématiques, je te recommande de lire :
> ...


Encore une fois moi je suis relativement bien informé, j'utilise ou pas ces outils en connaissance de cause. 
Et je suis prêt a changer mon comportement quand il y a des dérives insupportables. 

Le tout c'est que tout le monde ait le droit a une information (et pas une propagande, avec toutes les versions), et décide en conséquences. 

j'ai pas envie qu'un Libriste barbu décide pour moi ce qui est inacceptable.  
Chacun ses idéologies, je me battrais toujours pour le libre (ce que Qwant n'est pas en passant pour revenir au sujet), mais j'ai pas forcément envie qu'on me rebatte les oreilles que je suis un collabo de big brother, ça ne fera pas changer mon comportement, *c'est contre productif.*

Et les Qwantistes ressemblent de plus en plus a une secte (au mariage de ma soeur j'ai même mon putain de Maire qui en a parlé dans le discours c'était GENANT)

Les gens utilisent les logiciels qui sont bien pensés, agréables et simples, libres ou pas. 
Quand Qwant aura une suite logicielle convenable, on sera ravi de passer chez eux. Mais faut pas forcer les gens.

Qwant passe plus de temps a faire du lobbying qu'à bosser sur son moteur, ça ressemble justement aux méthodes qu'ils sont sensés dénoncer (sauf que Google ne se repose pas sur ses lauriers et creuse l'écart)

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est d'ailleurs tout un problème aussi les "Merch", que vous vendent vos youtubeurs préférés.


Saloperies de liens d'affiliation quand même...

Sinon quelqu'un a compris quoi que ce soit aux messages de tompalmer (à part : non mais c'est pas les GAFAM c'est l'état le problème et si toi t'as une éthique t'as perdu parce que ton concurrent lui il en a pas) ? Si oui, ça m'intéresse.

----------


## gros_bidule

Disons que les deux points de vue se défendent.  ::ninja::  Je crois comprendre que Tom trouve la situation normale sinon acceptable, sous couvert de réalisme.

Il est aussi question d'idéologie, et là on pourra dialoguer des heures sans jamais mettre tout le monde d'accord. Certains aiment se rouler dans Google comme des cochons, d'autres se lavent à l'acide pour en retirer toute trace. Au milieu, il y a la masse qui subit et n'y comprend rien, ou ne s'y intéresse pas, ou ferme les yeux comme une grenouille qui cuit, ou pire, est devenue dépendante.
Je ne pense pas que l'on se convaincra les uns les autres ici, mais la réelle lutte, au fond, c'est de convaincre la masse, en les faisant adhérer au parti qui nous intéresse. Comme la politique quoi, comme tout.

Ainsi, un dossier CPCHW serait hyper compliqué à réaliser car il ne devrait pas prendre parti, et rester objectif. Je n'y croyais que moyennement avec le Doc, encore moins avec le nouveau.

PS : Tom, le site qui recense les entreprises tuées par Google -> il y a majoritairement de services made in Google, mais en scrollant tu tomberas sur pas mal de boites réelles ingérées par Google puis tuées. Le site en fait juste trop, ça ne le sert clairement pas, mais Google est bel et bien une faucheuse.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Sinon quelqu'un a compris quoi que ce soit aux messages de tompalmer (à part : non mais c'est pas les GAFAM c'est l'état le problème et si toi t'as une éthique t'as perdu parce que ton concurrent lui il en a pas) ?


Qu'il se dit très informé sur Google mais qu'il n'a probablement pas lu l'article de Wired d'il y a trois jours sur le sujet (Three Years of Misery Inside Google, the Happiest Company in Tech). Spoiler : c'est un roman.

----------


## Mastaba

> Mais l'Europe n'est rien. 
> -> L'union Européenne ne monte pas des entreprises, n'en financent pas.
> -> Elle ne les soutient même pas puisqu'elle prône le libre échange absolu
> -> Les cadres fiscaux, culturels et économiques sont pas trop favorables a l'émergence d'un géant dans la tech. 
> 
> C'est un peu tout le problème de l'UE : une institution hors sol sur vieux continent qui innove très peu et s'en balec de ses interêts.
> 
> Là j'ai l'impression d'être le dimanche soir sur France Culture : 
> - On se plaint toutes les semaines de l'état du numérique
> ...


Ah je suis complètement d'accord sur l'impuissance de l'Europe, dans plein de domaines.
Plein de domaines où il y aurait pourtant un rôle à jouer.
Parce que l'Europe n'est pas "rien", c'est une des premières puissances économique du monde, et de fait une puissance normative.
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Économ...on_européenne
A noter par exemple le RGPD qui n'est pas anodin.




> C'est un peu génant de dénigrer des entreprises sur leur potentiel pouvoir si elles sont innocentes  
> 
> Le net est encore en train de se créer et c'est vrai que t'as des abus plus ou moins grave qui se créent, mais c'est aussi la liberté qu'on a dessus et les possibilités qui en font le charme. 
> 
> Que je sache, les GAFA ont toujours lutté pour la liberté sur le net au côté des tenants du libre et des geeks de tout poil. 
> Et souvent ce sont les gouvernements qui retournent les GAFA contre vous (censure, etc ...), il y a de la place pour un Web libre ET un web centralisé, et même des gens comme moi qui aiment les deux


Un pouvoir démesuré comme peut l'être celui de sociétés comme celles dont on parle et qui régissent pratiquement internet implique une méfiance, parce que cette liberté et ces possibilités dont tu parles sont des illusions quand tout est géré par quelques boites privées gigantesques.
Les GAFA luttent pour leurs intérêts, pas pour la liberté. Il se trouvent juste que les deux coïncident pour le moment.
Mais je suis d'accord sur l'idiotie des gouvernements, qui ne font au final que renforcer ces monopoles avec leurs lois ineptes sur le droit d'auteur.




> Attention au seuil de tolérance des gens : 
> 
> Tu as des gens qui trouvent ça inacceptable d'avoir un micro chez soi, et d'autres qui s'en balec.
> C'est pareil pour le traitement des données préalablement anonymisées via des robots.
> 
> Faut aussi pour être complet mettre les "pour" dans la balance, parce qu'ils sont nombreux. 
> 
> 
> Et quel est le problème ? Déja ce ne sont pas des entreprises mais leurs propres services. 
> ...


Le seuil de tolérance des gens est un problème, parce que l'on cherche sciemment à l'augmenter en rendant progressivement des choses de plus en plus invasives acceptables.
Parce que c'est plus simple de cliquer sur "OK", parce que si on ne le fait pas on pourra pas accéder à l'appli super méga top géniale du moment.
Parce que, après tout on s'en balec comme tu dis, de nos données.
Tout comme de nos stats récupérées par steam ou geforce experience qui ne sont pas grand chose finalement étant donné que ca n'impacte pas immédiatement notre vie de manière négative. Pourquoi alors s'en soucier?

Sauf qu'à force de livrer nos vies, se produisent des choses inquiétantes comme le recoupement desdites données entre elles, qui prises séparément peuvent être considérées comme insignifiantes mais qui une fois combinées permettront de créer des profils de plus en plus précis et ciblés, qui échapperont complètement à leur propriétaire voir se retourneront contre eux sans recours possible, parce que les données seront stockées dans des pays étrangers.

Racheter tout ses concurrents simplement pour conserver son monopole est un exemple supplémentaire du problème posé par une entreprise trop grosse qui n'aura plus besoin d'innover pour conserver sa place. La concurrence est faussée et ne profite plus au consommateur.

"L'argent n'a pas d'odeur", oui exactement. De ce fait il est parfaitement illusoire d'attendre le moindre gramme d'éthique qui ne sera pas contraint par la force.

Un exemple? Ben google.
Tu es prêt à changer de comportement, mais sans doute pas au détriment de l'efficacité.
Qui ira remplacer un outil efficace par un autre qui le sera moins juste pour une question de principe? Certainement pas assez de monde pour que ca ait un impact.

L'idée du "libre choix" est basé sur une concurrence saine et non sur des monopoles complètement déséquilibrés.
Parce que la qualité des réseaux sociaux et moteurs de recherches se mesurent à la taille de leur base de donnée. Ce qui amène du même coups des possibilités de ciblage plus précises, et donc de plus gros bénéfices publicitaires.

C'est exactement comme quand un géant de l'agroalimentaire invoque l'argument pipeautron du "libre choix" des consommateurs pour défendre ses produits moisis contre une législation plus restrictive, en oubliant de dire que la demande est conditionnée par l'offre qui est elle même conditionnée par leur puissance de frappe marketing et lobbyiste.

Oui c'est toujours facile de tirer le levier du "libre choix" basé sur la responsabilité du consommateur quand on a soigneusement éradiqué toute possibilité de concurrence loyale et que le choix est biaisé dès le départ par la démesure de l'écart.

"décide pour moi", "secte", "forcer les gens", "lobbying".
Sérieusement?
Pendant que le maire parlait de qwant au mariage de ta sœur, le verbe googler est rentré dans le langage commun, les facebook, google ou amazon font tellement partie de la vie courante qu'ils en sont devenu invisibles.
La pub n'est même plus nécessaire pour eux qui ont atteints une masse critique, quel intérêt de faire la pub d'un truc que tout le monde connait et utilise déjà?

Personne ne se rends même plus compte du niveau de dépendance général à leurs services, ce qui est beaucoup plus préoccupant que le buzz produit par un minuscule challenger à mon sens.
Il ne faudrait plus parler de qwant parce que c'est énervant? Explique moi comment ils sont censé se développer sans marketing face à google?

----------


## SFK94

+1 mastada et n'oublions pas qu'une fois que tu connais TOUT d'une population (ses aspirations, ses doutes, les différentes mouvances sur n'importe quel sujet, etc.) il est aisé d'en faire ce que tu veux en lui soumettant les bons stimuli au bon moment : et je ne parle pas juste de ventes de chaussures ciblées :-)

----------


## TiNitro

> -> L'union Européenne ne monte pas des entreprises, n'en financent pas.


https://www.economie.gouv.fr/entrepr...l-financements
http://www.leparisien.fr/economie/bu...19-8058609.php



> -> Elle ne les soutient même pas puisqu'elle prône le libre échange absolu


https://www.ladocumentationfrancaise...-antoine-bouet



> -> Les cadres fiscaux, culturels et économiques sont pas trop favorables a l'émergence d'un géant dans la tech.


Effectivement, parce que l'Europe se construit lentement et qu'il reste encore des politiques économiques et sociales à mettre en place.
Mais sans l'Europe telle qu'elle existe, ce serait sans doute bien pire.
L'Europe a des grosses entreprises dans les secteurs automobiles, aéronautique (dont Airbus dont on peut considérer que c'est une création Européenne) , services.
SAP 3 société mondiale dans le secteur "software development", avec un CA d'environ 75% de celui de Oracle, et 30% de celui de Microsoft.
On peut aussi citer d'autres entreprises Européennes leader dans leur domaine, comme Dassault Systèmes par exemple.



> C'est un peu tout le problème de l'UE : une institution hors sol sur vieux continent qui innove très peu et s'en balec de ses interêts.


Je ne dis pas non plus que l'Europe c'est parfait ou que les GAFAM c'est le mal absolu, mais je ne peux pas laisser passer ça non plus.

tl;dr tu racontes n'importe quoi

----------


## vectra

> Un exemple? Ben google.
> Tu es prêt à changer de comportement, mais sans doute pas au détriment de l'efficacité.
> Qui ira remplacer un outil efficace par un autre qui le sera moins juste pour une question de principe? Certainement pas assez de monde pour que ca ait un impact.



Beaucoup d'entreprises bannissent clairement tous les services google, et tout service en général qui fait sortir des données du périmètre juridique du groupe.
Et si ce n'est pas le cas de ton entreprise, ce n'est peut-être pas une bonne nouvelle (en gros, elle est soit trop bête pour comprendre les enjeux, ou simplement trop inintéressante pour quiconque: dans les deux cas, autant la quitter).

----------


## Praetor

Ici on ne donne aucune info à Google: tout va chez Microsoft  ::ninja::

----------


## tompalmer

> tl;dr tu racontes n'importe quoi


Non on a juste pas les mêmes mots sur les mêmes concept et les mêmes échelles. 

Quand je dis que l'Europe ne monte pas d'entreprise, j'entends qu'elle ne peut pas comme la Chine ou les USA de la guerre froide monter des géants a partir de rien (les investissements massif via la DARPA, DJI ...)




> Beaucoup d'entreprises bannissent clairement tous les services google, et tout service en général qui fait sortir des données du périmètre juridique du groupe.
> Et si ce n'est pas le cas de ton entreprise, ce n'est peut-être pas une bonne nouvelle (en gros, elle est soit trop bête pour comprendre les enjeux, *ou simplement trop inintéressante pour quiconque: dans les deux cas, autant la quitter*).


Un artisan, commerçant, artiste ou même plein de PME sont clairement inintéressantes. 

Je pense que t'as pas 15% du tissu économique qui travaille réellement sur des choses sensibles (bâtiments, lieux stratégiques, innovation, tech, fleurons industriels, médias)

----------


## tompalmer

> Saloperies de liens d'affiliation quand même...
> 
> Sinon quelqu'un a compris quoi que ce soit aux messages de tompalmer (à part : non mais c'est pas les GAFAM c'est l'état le problème et si toi t'as une éthique t'as perdu parce que ton concurrent lui il en a pas) ? Si oui, ça m'intéresse.


On a le droit d'avoir un point de vue différent hein. (puis je suis pas si caricatural non plus, je ne veux juste pas crier "a mort" avec les loups)

Quant a l'éthique ou le courage, c'est toujours facile d'en avoir quand on est spectateur. Dans les faits on sait très bien qu'on a tous tendance a se donner des coups de pouce quand on le peux et qu'on pense pas pouvoir être pris. 

Et t'es pas obligé de faire des attaques Ad Hominem sur chacun de tes posts qui s'adressent a moi, si tu penses que je suis pas digne d'intervenir dans un débat parce que je suis dans un conflit d'interêt tu peux me mettre en Ignore list. 
D'ailleurs techniquement j'ai eu une chaîne Youtube monétisée qui m'a jamais apporté de quoi recevoir un chèque, ça me disqualifie sûrement pour soutenir Google

----------


## TiNitro

> Non on a juste pas les mêmes mots sur les mêmes concept et les mêmes échelles. 
> 
> Quand je dis que l'Europe ne monte pas d'entreprise, j'entends qu'elle ne peut pas comme la Chine ou les USA de la guerre froide monter des géants a partir de rien (les investissements massif via la DARPA, DJI ...)


On parlait des GAFAM  :tired: 

Tu m'expliques en quoi l'un des 5 GAFAM a été financé par l'état ?
Au contraire, si on devait critiquer l'Europe ou même la France ce serait pour tenter de financer connement des concurrents (moteur de recherche, opérateur Cloud etc...)

----------


## Praetor

> Tu m'expliques en quoi l'un des 5 GAFAM a été financé par l'état ?


Pour les BATX, et j'ajouterai Huawei, c'est une autre histoire  ::P:

----------


## TiNitro

ça c'est sur, la Chine c'est une tout autre logique.

----------


## gros_bidule

> On parlait des GAFAM 
> 
> Tu m'expliques en quoi l'un des 5 GAFAM a été financé par l'état ?
> Au contraire, si on devait critiquer l'Europe ou même la France ce serait pour tenter de financer connement des concurrents (moteur de recherche, opérateur Cloud etc...)


Eeeeeeet notre _could souverain_, rain-rain ?
Nan je déconne. Pardon  ::P:

----------


## TiNitro

ouais voila  :tired:

----------


## gros_bidule

Bah, si l'on énumère tout ce qui est scandaleux dans cette civilisation, on est bon pour sauter du haut d'un pont (ou se jeter sous un train, juste pour faire ch*** les usagers de la SNCF ^^) . Il faut relativiser et se dire que, même si la société ferme les yeux de toutes ses forces sur de gros problèmes, il y a aussi de belles choses.

Facebook peut encore crever du jour au lendemain, comme il a tué MySpace. Google... est trop gros et diversifié pour mourir des mains d'un concurrent, mais il finira bien par subir un énorme piratage faisant fuir une masse astronomique de données personnelles (imaginez un dump d'une base Gmail..). Là, les gens seront peut être choqués et voudrons des solutions. Encore plus si ces données permettent de se connecter aux comptes en banque, service des impots, site de rencontre, etc.

A chaque problème sa solution. Il faut juste espérer que l'on verra cela de notre vivant, sinon nos enfants.

----------


## Mastaba

Puis ca fait des scénarios pour black mirror:
Imaginons que tous les sites soient en cache, et que les gens n'accèdent petit à petit plus qu'à cette version.
On met à profit les bases de donnée des profils des utilisateurs construits avec les données des réseaux sociaux, et avec l'aide d'une IA adaptée on réécrit à la volée tous les posts d'un forum ou les articles d'un site de news afin que chacun ne perçoive qu'une version idéalisée fabriquée sur mesure.
Pendant ce temps là le site/forum original ferme faute de revenus, parce que la pub et les clics ne lui rapportent plus rien.
Tout le monde est désormais sur la version fantôme entièrement manipulée par google et ne se doute de rien.

Plus fun:
Imaginons que twitter décide de bannir Trump ou un quelconque personnalité politique de sa plateforme pour non respect des clauses, ou plus simplement de manière totalement arbitraire pour le lol.

----------


## Orhin

> Plus fun:
> Imaginons que twitter décide de bannir Trump ou un quelconque personnalité politique de sa plateforme pour non respect des clauses, ou plus simplement de manière totalement arbitraire pour le lol.


Justement, Twitter est trèèèès (trop ?) laxiste à ce niveau.
Par exemple il n'ont eu aucun soucis à mettre en place des outils pour automatiquement bannir toute la propagande liée à ISIS et affiliés.
Par contre pour les suprémacistes blancs (et incitations à la haine du même type) ça n'a pas été fait par peur de cibler par mégarde des politiciens.

----------


## tompalmer

> On parlait des GAFAM 
> 
> Tu m'expliques en quoi l'un des 5 GAFAM a été financé par l'état ?


Les ancêtres (IBM et compagnie) ont beaucoup profité dans les années 50 à 70, ça crée un bon terreau culturel et économique (derrière y' a pas eu besoin d'arroser les GAFAM en effet)

----------


## TiNitro

punaise tu lâches rien hein  ::): , même quand tu te trompes tu as raison.

Allez j'arrête.

----------


## Praetor

> punaise tu lâches rien hein , même quand tu te trompes tu as raison.


TiNitro, je te présente les Experts CPC.

----------


## yogalak

Petite envie d'un dossier spécial UPGRADE : J'avais bien aimé il y a quelques années un n+ HS avec des tableaux montrant pour un pc d'il y a 10 ans / 5 ans / 2 ans : le gain en % de FPS selon si tu changes ta CG, ou ton proc, etc...

Avec l'arrivée des Ryzen 3X00, je suis totalement dans ce cas de figure : mon trio core i5 2400 (2011 !) + 8 Go RAM + 1060 6Go fonctionne (selon les jeux, avec beaucoup de concession) mais je gagnerai quoi avec un core i3 / ryzen 5 / etc... d'aujourd'hui, sans changer ma CG ?

----------


## Dandu

On va réfléchir à ça (là, on termine le numéro de septembre).

Après, si ça bloque en 1080p, changer le CPU sans changer de GPU servira pas réellement, les deux limitent un peu sur les jeux modernes.

----------


## Jokletox

Pas un dossier mais un petit encart sur la nomenclature Nvidia me plairait bien, j'ai du mal avec le positionnement des 1660 et des Super je sais plus quoi.

----------


## vectra

Il y a un site qui s'appelle GPUcheck et qui est bien fait pour répondre à ce genre de questionnements.
Tu renseignes ton CPU et ta CG, et il t'affiche une série de benches synthétiques sur une vingtaine de jeux, avec le moyen de comparer assez facilement deux GPUs. Pour les CPUs, c'est un peu plus compliqué mais ça marche bien également (deux fenêtres côte à côte).
A savoir que les résultats des benches sont extrapolés bien entendu, et que les résultats ne sont pas contractuels. Mais selon moi, ça donne déjà des ordres de grandeur.


Je garantis pas une révolution des perfs jeu par jeu, mais je pense qu'une config moderne en i5/r5 ferait une excellente nouvelle configuration en général, parce que là tu changes tout à la fois. SATA 3 généralisé, DDR4, 6 coeurs, meilleure archi: tout ira mieux.

----------


## Mastaba

Une remise à jour de la 5G, maintenant que toutes les chaînes commencent à balancer des trucs avec des experts qui expliquent comme quoi c'est dangereux, même arte:

https://www.arte.tv/fr/videos/092303...bayes-vox-pop/

Alors est-ce que CETTE FOIS on va tous mourir?

----------


## zifox

> On va réfléchir à ça (là, on termine le numéro de septembre).
> 
> Après, si ça bloque en 1080p, changer le CPU sans changer de GPU servira pas réellement, les deux limitent un peu sur les jeux modernes.


Tiens en parlant d'upgrade, pour me monter une nouvelle config j'ai été un peu perdu niveau carte mère. J'aimerai un dossier technique sur ce qu'il y a dans les CM modernes, et ce qu'il faut bien regarder. Surtout qu'on trouve des dizaines de références chez un même constructeur, et chercher des différences tient quelquefois du jeu des 7 erreurs.

Avec une partie sur les différences entre AMD et Intel.

----------


## bambibreizh

Salut !

Petite idée, dans la veine des pages "bidouille" (se passer de la livebox par exemple dans le dernier numéro) : monter un service multiroom (type sonos pour le plus connu) à base de RPi (ou autres) ?
A vot'bon coeur m'ssieurs dames  :;):

----------


## Dandu

Franchement, vu le prix des enceintes Ikea et l'efficacité de Sonos, ça a peu d'intérêt. Un Pi équipé correctement avec un DAC (vu la sortie affreuse) c'est pas loin du prix de l'enceinte Ikea.

----------


## bambibreizh

> Franchement, vu le prix des enceintes Ikea et l'efficacité de Sonos, ça a peu d'intérêt. Un Pi équipé correctement avec un DAC (vu la sortie affreuse) c'est pas loin du prix de l'enceinte Ikea.


Merci  :;):

----------


## Old_Bear

Je ne sais pas bien si ça peut faire l'objet d'un autre article mais celui sur le Mini-PC [n°42] à base de Fractal Design Node 202 m'a fait me poser pas mal de questions.
J'ai monté 2 configs dans un boitier SilverStone ML07 qui répond sensiblement au même cahier des charges, dans les 2 cas, config i5-4590/GTX 660 et R3-1300X,R5-2600/RX 460, j'ai eu de grandes difficultés pour trouver les moyens de refroidir correctement l'ensemble. Dans les 2 cas j'ai utilisé de multiples combinaisons de ventirads et ventilateurs.
Je n'ai jamais réussi à obtenir de températures CPU au dessous de 75° et GPU au dessous de 80° lorsque le boitier était posé dans un meuble, les températures devenant plus acceptables et le bruit également avec le boitier en position verticale comme un boitier "classique".
Il serait intéressant d'avoir des données sur les placements de boitiers et températures pour juger de la meilleure formule d'utilisation

----------


## Mephist0o0

Au fait, le dernier numéro à la bonne idée de tester l'influence de la RAM (fréquence, nombre de barrettes) sur les temps installation et de chargement.
On y voit qu'il y a de l'amélioration quand on met la même quantité de Go en dual channel plutôt qu'en single channel.

Mais sur la carte mère, il y a souvent 4 emplacements de barrettes.
Du coup, à quantité de go et fréquence égale, c'est pas encore mieux de faire deux dual channel plutôt qu'une seule dual ?
(exemple : 4 barrettes de 8go plutôt que 2 barrettes de 16 go)

----------


## gros_bidule

Avec 4 modules de RAM, tu resteras très probablement en dual-channel.
Tu aurais un bénéfice si ta CM (et CPU) gérait le quad-channel. Sur certains CPU/CM même, passer de 2 à 4 modules de RAM fera baisser la fréquence max de la RAM, donc tu perds en bande passante par rapport à 2 modules.
Bref, dans la majorité des cas pour le grand public, passer à 4 modules n'a de l'intérêt que si c'est pour ajouter de la quantité de RAM pour pas cher.

----------


## Dandu

Les CPU grand public classique gère que deux canaux, donc mettre quatre barrettes change rien.

faut passer en "semi-pro" pour trois ou quatre canaux, mais du coup on a souvent huit emplacements

----------


## Mephist0o0

Ok, merci à vous deux pour avoir lever le doute !

----------


## Narm

Un article sur les ordinateurs quantiques et leurs qbits ou c'est trop théorique ?

----------


## SuperLowl

Ah tiens, en complément un peu de cette idée, pourquoi pas un passage en revue de ce que pourrait être l'informatique dans 10, 20 ou 30 ans selon ce qu'on recherche et développe aujourd'hui. Quelles technologies pourraient bouleverser (à plus ou moins grande échelle) nos habitudes ?

J'aurais aimé par exemple lire ça y'a 10 ou 15 ans, voir le mot SSD et dire aujourd'hui que je l'avais toujours vu venir.  :Cigare:   ::ninja:: 

Et dans la même idée, un ordinateur écologique est-il possible (matériaux utilisés, consommation, etc) ? Avec quels sacrifices ? Envisageable dès aujourd'hui ou totalement impossible ?

----------


## gros_bidule

On l'a déjà eu tout ça  ::):  (qbit et technos du turfu)
C'est dans un vieux numéro de l'époque du Doc TB. Ou d'Humanoïde, ché plus. Hummmm je sentirais plus Humanoïde.

----------


## Adol

En restant dans l'audio, un petit point sur les technologies radio actuelles ? Entre l'arrivée de la RNT, l'extinction des grandes et petites ondes, et la saturation de la bande fm, il y aurait de quoi  faire un papier avec une sélection de postes de radios ou de clés pour l'ordi  ::):

----------


## Dandu

Alors, on a parlé de la RNT au lancement, et y a pas de gros changements depuis : y a pas des masses de déploiement. Et je pense pas que ça intéresse vraiment les gens les clés Radio pour PC.

----------


## Old_Bear

Il y a pas pas mal de "bullshit marketing" autour des phases d'alimentation, la taille et le refroidissement des VRM etc chez les constructeurs de carte mère.
Serait-il possible d'avoir une mise en perspective documentée mais accessible sur le sujet? En effet entre les avis des testeurs qui ne font que tester rapidement un produit, en étant parfois sous influence  ::siffle:: , et les papiers techniques des constructeurs, il manque d'une part les tests d'usage genre crash test à la TB et les explications simples pour faire des choix efficaces.
Je me rend bien compte que ma pratique actuelle à la base de ne pas choisir trop petit parce qu'on sait jamais et pas trop gros parce que quand même, il faut pas exagérer n'est pas rationnelle.
Bien sûr, pour mon usage personnel, j'essaie de sortir du 50/50 en utilisant des outils trouvés ça et là comme AM4 Vcore VRM ratings for 3rd Gen Ryzen sur reddit, mais je pense qu'un éclairage plus pédagogique et plus accessible pourrait faire l'objet d'un article de fond à partager.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Alors, on a parlé de la RNT au lancement, et y a pas de gros changements depuis : y a pas des masses de déploiement. Et je pense pas que ça intéresse vraiment les gens les clés Radio pour PC.


Pour la RNT il y a une video (en anglais) de Techmoan, qui explique très bien qu'au lieu du super 'digital sound' annoncé au lancement du DAB  (Digital Audio Broadcast, le standard utilisé au UK) on se retrouve en fait avec le DAB avec un son moins bon qu'en FM standard : le nombre de station sature la bande passante et les 'petites' radios n'ont pas les moyens de payer pour une diffusion en HQ (équivalent du mp3 320kbps), du coup beaucoup de stations se retrouvent avec une compression en 128kbs (voire en 80, ou même 64kbps et parfois en mono) et on a le même son dégueulasse que les morceaux qu'on téléchargeait il y a 20 ans.

Il faut dire qu'ils ont lancé le DAB à la fin des années 90 en utilisant le codec MP2 (du coup moins efficace que le mp3). Il y a bien le DAB+ qui utilise l'AAC mais la plupart des stations sont restées au DAB 'de base' pour rester compatibles avec les récepteurs vendus ces 20 dernières années.
Récepteurs pas si répandus que ça car si on trouve des radios FM à très bas prix, une radio compatible DAB coute au moins 50-60€ en entrée de gamme.
D'après une étude de la BBC en 2003, le MP2 est très bon en 256kbps, 'adéquat' si on descend à 224kbps, et on commence à avoir des imperfections notables à 192Kbs.
Du coup le 64kbps mono utilisé dans certains multiplexes fait très mal.

Pire, certains stations qui sont passées au DAB+ ou AAC (qui nécessite un bitrate 2 fois moins important pour la même qualité), au lieu de s'en servir pour améliorer la qualité sonore, en ont profité pour diviser le bitrate par 2 et diffusent en AAC 32kpbs  (et certaines en 24kbps).



Alors oui c'est le protocole DAB/DAB+, et lancé depuis 20 ans au UK donc archaïque de nos jours, mais quand je vois qu'en TNT on nous force à changer de récepteur tous les 10 ans (passage du MPG-2 au MPG-4) et qu'on a encore des chaines en SD, et aucune en 1080p, j'ai de gros doutes sur la qualité sonore de la RNT. Enfin tant que mes tuners des 70's et 80's fonctionnent....

Chaines TNT 'HD' par multiplexe en septembre 2016 (arrivée de France Info et rétrogradation au SD pour France Ô ):    
R1 : France 2 (1920x1080i - stéréo Dolby Digital Plus), France 3 (1920x1080i - stéréo MP2), France 4 (1440x1080i - Stéréo Dolby Digital Plus), France Ô (SD) et France Info (SD) (720x576i - Stéréo MP2)
R2 : BFMTV, C8, CSTAR, Gulli, CNews (1920x1080i - Stéréo Dolby Digital Plus)
R3 : LCI (SD) (720x576i - Stéréo MP2), Paris Première (SD) (720x576i - Stéréo MP2), Canal+ Cinéma, Canal+ Sport, Planète+, Canal+ (1920x1080i - Stéréo Dolby Digital Plus)
R4 : Arte, France 5 (1920x1080i - Stéréo Dolby Digital Plus), 6ter, M6, W9 (1920x1080i - 5.1 Dolby Digital Plus)
R6 : TF1, TMC, TFX, NRJ 12, LCP (1920x1080i - Stéréo Dolby Digital Plus)
R7 : TF1 Séries Films, Chérie 25, La Chaîne L'Équipe, RMC Story, RMC Découverte (1920x1080i - Stéréo Dolby Digital Plus)

----------


## Mantalo

Bonjour,
un dossier sur les videoprojecteurs ? J'ai l'impression que toutes les marques connues font de la 3D, alors que les "promos blackfriday d'une marque surprise" vendues à 200 euros bénéficient de commentaires élogieux. Du coup, je suis perdu. Merci de la qualité de vos dossiers et de la diversité des sujets, c'est vraiment agréable.

----------


## Niko844

Un dossier sur comment recycler un vieil écran, comparatif "switch" hdmi et autres  ::ninja::

----------


## Old_Bear

Un dossier sur les PC en SFF [small form factor], tout petits quoi  :B): 

Avec en références, la convergence de formes Consoles/PC, les initiatives Éléments Intel et Razer Tomahawk, les boitiers miniITX connus [ Phanteks Enthoo Evolv, Kolink Rocket, ...] et moins connus [GEEEK A50, DAN A4-SFX, Ncase M1, Velka 5, Jonsbo T8 ...]

----------


## SuperLowl

Oh oui !  :Bave:

----------


## Praetor

Et les différents formats d'alimentations, parce que je n'ai pas tout compris  ::P:

----------


## ducon

Ha non ! Le fil des VG ne va pas encore déborder par ici, hein !

----------


## Mastaba

Le SFX-L est plus éthique.
Silverstone fait de bon trucs bien crémeux.

----------


## Old_Bear

Les boitiers SFF Silverstone font partie des classiques dont je parlais dans mon post précédent.
Le soucis avec les plus petits boitiers comme le Milo ML06-E [mon boitier de chevet  :B):  ], c'est la limitation du format de carte graphique au LP, donc au max une GTX 1650 LP
Les boitiers desktop HTPC comme le Milo ML07, le Fortress FTZ01-E et toute la famille des Raven qui a la même structure c'est que ce sont des boitiers finalement encombrants et difficiles à refroidir.

Les boitiers SFF qui permettent d'accueillir une carte graphique actuelle en format standard avec une bonne aptitude au refroidissement en même temps qu'un CPU et une alim bien dimensionnés me paraissent pouvoir satisfaire des besoins de mobilité et d'intégration dans un habitat partagé. Perso c'est pas mon problème, je vis 24/24 seul dans ma grotte, entouré de gros boitiers en rack 19", mais ça m’intéresse  ::): 

Edit : au fait c'est quoi un "VG"  ::blink::

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Salut,
*Je re-poste ici une suggestion de test pour Canard Hardware :
*on est assez nombreux à utiliser des logiciels de photo, et plus particulièrement Adobe Lightroom/Photoshop et Affinity Photo... entre autres. Ce serait super intéressant de comparer l'optimisation des différents logiciels au regard de nos bécanes de joueurs de bourgeois avec Ryzen et tout plein de cartes graphiques de folie.  ::lol:: 

*Autre suggestion, concernant le magazine proprement dit, cette fois :*
J'achète tous les Canard Hardware en maison de la presse. Or, je n'ai pas trouvé le hors-série sur "Le montage PC comme un pro" (je ne l'ai aperçu que trop tard) et je m'aperçois que je ne peux même pas l'acheter/le consulter en ligne en Pdf. Vous ne voulez pas de ma thune ou est-ce que j'ai raté quelque chose ?  ::blink::  Qu'est-ce que ça coûterait de le mettre en vente numérique une fois qu'il a été vendu en magasin ?  ::wacko:: 

Merci de m'avoir lu.  :;):

----------


## Taï Lolo

> Salut,
> Or, je n'ai pas trouvé le hors-série sur "Le montage PC comme un pro" (je ne l'ai aperçu que trop tard) et je m'aperçois que je ne peux même pas l'acheter/le consulter en ligne en Pdf. Vous ne voulez pas de ma thune ou est-ce que j'ai raté quelque chose ?  Qu'est-ce que ça coûterait de le mettre en vente numérique une fois qu'il a été vendu en magasin ? 
> 
> Merci de m'avoir lu.


Tu peux prendre la version papier dans les anciens numéros de la boutique : https://boutique.canardpc.com/common/product-article/76
Si je me fie à mes souvenirs de la version classique de CPC pour les ventes en numérique, ils avaient pas trouvé de solution à la fois rentable et suffisamment sécurisée contre le piratage ce qui a amené au kickstarter pour le site canardpc payant.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

OK, merci pour ta réponse. Le problème, c'est qu'il me le faut rapidement.  ::sad::  Tant pis, je monterai mon PC comme d'habitude, en me faisant peut-être un peu plus ch...er qu'un pro.  ::P:

----------


## Dandu

> Salut,
> *Je re-poste ici une suggestion de test pour Canard Hardware :
> *on est assez nombreux à utiliser des logiciels de photo, et plus particulièrement Adobe Lightroom/Photoshop et Affinity Photo... entre autres. Ce serait super intéressant de comparer l'optimisation des différents logiciels au regard de nos bécanes de joueurs de bourgeois avec Ryzen et tout plein de cartes graphiques de folie. 
> 
> *Autre suggestion, concernant le magazine proprement dit, cette fois :*
> J'achète tous les Canard Hardware en maison de la presse. Or, je n'ai pas trouvé le hors-série sur "Le montage PC comme un pro" (je ne l'ai aperçu que trop tard) et je m'aperçois que je ne peux même pas l'acheter/le consulter en ligne en Pdf. Vous ne voulez pas de ma thune ou est-ce que j'ai raté quelque chose ?  *Qu'est-ce que ça coûterait de le mettre en vente numérique une fois qu'il a été vendu en magasin ?* 
> 
> Merci de m'avoir lu.


C'est dans les axes d'améliorations prévus, mais je manque de temps.

----------


## MathieuC

Je voudrais un comparatif des box android tv, avec un encart sur les différentes applications media center sur raspberry pour savoir ce qu'elles font en plus/en moins par rapport à une box.

Si cela a déjà été testé, merci de m'indiquer le numero de cpc hardware.

----------


## Mastaba

Y a ca (mais plus mis à jour):
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1s4D...cu_VDb2OV/view

le dernier shield 2019 fait un peu tout sinon. (y compris le dolby vision qui était pas dans le premier shield)

----------


## Old_Bear

#SFF : toujours dans le fil de mon intérêt pour les PC à petits facteurs de forme ...

Intel viens de relancer son offensive basée sur le format propriétaire "Compute Element" que l'on avait pu apercevoir sur le Tomahawk N1 de Razer au CES 2020  dans l' article de David Legrand pour NextINpact.

Sur la page Intel® NUC Compute Elements sont montrés les différents modèles en NUC 9 Extreme & Pro.
Les NUC Compute Elements sont des modules qui vont s’insérer sur un mini fond de panier.
Ces éléments ne semblent pas dispos et sont affiché sans prix.

----------


## Dandu

Alors, les trucs Intel comme ça, c'est... compliqué.

C'ests ouvent bien sur le papier, mais y a très peu de suivi dans le temps si l'industrie suit pas. Donc parfois ça marche (les NUC), parfois pas

----------


## Old_Bear

Avec Intel, ce genre d'initiative avec des formats propriétaires se termine souvent en abandon pur et simple, mais ce que je trouve intéressant c'est le travail sur des PC à petit facteur de forme, la convergence avec des formats proches des console, des éléments montés façon PC portable. Ce n'est pas forcément "tendance" à l'heure actuelle surtout branché RGB et boitier aquarium mais ça pourrait le devenir  :B):

----------


## SuperLowl

Hey !

Petite question sur le bench comparatif des cartes graphiques, que je suis ravi de voir revenir : comment sont classées les cartes ? Si je ne dis pas de conneries, c'est classé par une sorte d'ordre alphabétique (GTX 2080 Ti, GTX 2080, GTX 2070, ... , GTX 1080 Ti, etc) mais c'est pas franchement lisible si on veut pouvoir comparer des modèles de différentes générations. Ou même juste nVidia et AMD. Là ça va parce que y'a pas beaucoup de modèles mais si c'est un truc qui tient sur la durée et que des nouvelles cartes sont ajoutées, ça va devenir illisible non ?

----------


## RedGuff

Coucous aux lapins confinés !  ::): 
Je vote pour un classement par prix !

----------


## Rocca

> Hey !
> 
> Petite question sur le bench comparatif des cartes graphiques, que je suis ravi de voir revenir : comment sont classées les cartes ? Si je ne dis pas de conneries, c'est classé par une sorte d'ordre alphabétique (GTX 2080 Ti, GTX 2080, GTX 2070, ... , GTX 1080 Ti, etc) mais c'est pas franchement lisible si on veut pouvoir comparer des modèles de différentes générations. Ou même juste nVidia et AMD. Là ça va parce que y'a pas beaucoup de modèles mais si c'est un truc qui tient sur la durée et que des nouvelles cartes sont ajoutées, ça va devenir illisible non ?


Ouai, j'ai le même sentiment de classement un peu "à la con" pas pratique à lire. Par gamme de prix comme indiqué par RedGuff me semble effectivement fort intéressant et permet de voir la qualité/prix d'une carte. Bon, on sait que c'est à l'avantage d'AMD, mais ça évite des mauvaises interprétation, comme quand Intel c'était shooter avec le prix de ses i5 série 9000 et que certains comparaient, un R7 avec un i5 en indiquant "je comprends pas pourquoi le R7 est aussi cher, car le i5 fait aussi bien en jeu"  :tired:

----------


## Dandu

On peut essayer de trier par perfs, éventuellement, mais pas par prix, c'est trop volatile. Disons qu'au moment de le faire, et pour commencer, le tri par gamme restait le plus cohérent

----------


## Adol

Hello !

Alors déjà, je viens de me prendre le dernier CPC Hardware, et il y a une sacrée amélioration de la qualité, ça fait plaisir ! Bon, par rapport au Doc TB, ça manque encore de jeux de mots débiles qui font le sel du mag, mais niveau technique, j'ai eu mon petit shot de plaisir, c'est aussi fouillé que complet.  :;): 

Alors en suggestion de dossier, pourquoi pas une introduction à la mao ? Les home studio ça s'est énormément démocratisé
Je regarde régulièrement les anciens n° et je vois qu'une mise à jour du dossier sur l'aménagement de bureau ou le câble management serait intéressante, ou même un comparo express sur les sièges dits gaming vs les fauteuils de bureau, surtout qu'il y a un topic très fouillé sur ce forum et celui d'hfr.
Par contre la mini rubrique juridique a complètement disparu, ça n'intéressait pas assez de monde

D'ailleurs si le Doc TB est tenté par une page dans la rubrique élucubrations, je prends aussi.

----------


## zithro

Coin-coin !

Mes "deux centimes" comme disent les ricains :
- un comparatif de hubs USB potables (sans R) et pas chers ? Raison: quand je branche/débranche une clé USB de mon hub à deux balles, ça me reset mon Arduino ... "Wabon" ?  ::blink:: 
- un topic sur le jeu sur d'autres plateformes que doze ? Ce serait dans la continuité de l'article "Pourquoi Linux est partout sauf dans votre PC ?". Y'a eu pas mal d'infos intéressantes sur le topic "des Linuxiens" ces derniers jours.
- pour la "config du mois", un PC qui fonctionne bien sur de la virtualisation (Xen ou autres) ? Raison : Hardware Reset bug sur GPU AMD ...
- comme à l'époque (très lointaine) mais en différent, quelques softs indispensables pour gérer le matos, mais uniquement pour le matos ! CPU-Z, GPU-Z, HDD tools, etc.

Sinon, même si ça semble terne de ce point de vue, ça fait longtemps qu'on n'a pas eu du décorticage d'archi  ::love:: 

PS: dites-donc, c'est quoi cette page de review avec que du matos au prix à 3 chiffres ?!  :WTF:  ^^

----------


## Adol

Pour les hubs usb 3, le souci c'est qu'il n'y a pas foule de fabricants de contrôleurs, donc les perfs devraient être relativement similaires.

----------


## zithro

Sans doutes, mais y'a pas que les perfs qui comptent  :;): 
Y'a aussi :
- la compatibilité/l'ergonomie (genre mon problème)
- la résistance aux surtensions : si un de mes micro-contrôleurs renvoie de la tension au hub et grille tous les autres périphériques "en chaîne", jvais en vouloir au hub plus qu'à moi ^^
- la conception interne, après tout ça sert d'alimentation pour plein de périphériques sensibles (clés/cartes flash, disques durs, micro contrôleurs, webcams, etc) et donc pourrait être traité comme "une ATX pour périhériques" !

----------


## gros_bidule

Un listing des logiciels sympas pour tout connaître de son PC, le monitoring, etc ? Genre CPUz, GPUz, trucs et bidules qui affichent des graphes et courbes sur le cpu, gpu, hdd, ssd, réseau, etc. Mais aussi rappeler pourquoi certains softs d'_optimisation_ sont inutiles, et parfois contre-productifs (les défragmenteurs de ram par exemple, ou le bon vieux RamboostXP qui a traumatisé toute une génération).
Et des softs pour faire un backup de ses pilotes, ça peut être utile en cas réinstall ou pour réparer suite à une mauvaise manip.

CPCHW avait fait un jour un dossier sur des softs qui permettaient de toucher aux params du CPU (Throttlestop, et Intel XTU, notamment pour baisser les tensions). J'avais bien apprécié, et ça m'a été utile par la suite sur un laptop où le bios/uefi ne propose aucune option.

----------


## gros_bidule

Je serais curieux de savoir pourquoi on déconseille les clefs W10 à 10€ (mentionné dans le dernier CPCHW, mais aussi les discussions du fofo). Marché gris, tout ça, mais en pratique :
- ça marche
- on dit que la licence risque d'être invalidée du jour au lendemain, mais apparemment il n'y a quasiment pas de victimes. Ca semble très bien se passer pour la majorité, et au pire tu rachètes une clef à 10€, tu es reparti pour des années. Enfin, 1x, 2x ou 3x 10€ ça reste bcp moins cher que les 140 balles de la boutique MS
- on parle d'une décision européenne (initiée en Allemagne) qui autoriserait ces fameuses clefs. Aucune idée de si c'est une infox, mais risque t-on vraiment de se prendre une amende ? Non, sinon ça aurait fait la une de tous les sites geek, et ça aurait été comme les amendes Hadopi : on tape sur une seule personne et on en laisse filer 60 millions, donc ça va

A titre perso, je tourne sur des clefs W10 à 2€ TTC depuis quelques années, achetées chez une gros site de e-commerce français, donc même pas une plateforme chinoise du dark-web 4.0  ::P: 

Donc voilà, je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi il faudrait éviter ces clefs. Quelles raisons concrètes ?
Aussi, déconseille t-on les clefs Office OEM à 10€ ?

Merci !

----------


## Antifolk

Hello,

Dans les CanardPC Hardware, il y a une petite rubrique conseillant deux micros (un moyen gamme et un haut de gamme).
Le moyen gamme (Blue Snowball) ne semble plus disponible et semble avoir été remplacé par un modèle moins bien (Blue Snowball Ice). Le haut de gamme coûte 3x plus cher.

Quand on regarde sur les sites d'achats, on se rend compte qu'il y a tout un tas de paramètres qui me sont obscurs (micro statique à électret ? micro dynamique directivité cardioïde ? Microphone à 4 capsules électrostatiques ?)

C'est quoi, à quoi ça sert, quel est le pourcentage de bullshit, et qu'est ce qu'il y connaît, Rick Hunter, aux femmes ?

Bref, un sujet intéressant à gratter dans un dossier, non ?

Antifolk.

----------


## Dandu

- L'invalidation, ça nous est arrivé avec nos clés de tests, en fait

- La décision européenne, elle permet la vente de clé d'occasion, c'est une chose. Mais ça empêche pas qu'on doit normalement respecter la licence, donc si on achète une clé, ça doit être une "retail" qui permet l'installation sur plusieurs machines. En pratique, c'est rarement le cas, c'est des licences en masse qui sont désactivées par vague tous les 6 mois, ou des clés OEM (normalement liées à une carte mère). 

Y a des vendeurs "legit", mais à 2, 5 ou 10 € sur eBay/Amazon, c'est rarement le cas.

Après, y a aussi une question de "morale", faire vivre des gens qui fraudent (dans une bonne partie des cas) en se disant qu'on paye pas cher, c'est pas nécessairement une bonne idée.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Hello,
> 
> Dans les CanardPC Hardware, il y a une petite rubrique conseillant deux micros (un moyen gamme et un haut de gamme).
> Le moyen gamme (Blue Snowball) ne semble plus disponible et semble avoir été remplacé par un modèle moins bien (Blue Snowball Ice). Le haut de gamme coûte 3x plus cher.
> 
> Quand on regarde sur les sites d'achats, on se rend compte qu'il y a tout un tas de paramètres qui me sont obscurs (micro statique à électret ? micro dynamique directivité cardioïde ? Microphone à 4 capsules électrostatiques ?)
> 
> C'est quoi, à quoi ça sert, quel est le pourcentage de bullshit, et qu'est ce qu'il y connaît, Rick Hunter, aux femmes ?
> 
> ...


On essayera un jour. 

Là, je vous avoue que le prochain, c'est compliqué, surtout qu'il y a une histoire de coronavirus qui traîne...

----------


## Old_Bear

Depuis quelque temps, il y a des annonces dans les technologies de la plateforme PC avec déjà des mises en œuvre, je pense à PCIe 4.0, DDR5, USB4.
Avec la sortie de la première carte équipée en ATX12VO, il est possible d'imaginer dans un futur relativement proche, en 2021 par exemple, la sortie de nouvelles cartes mère dotées de fonctionnalités et de connexions innovantes mais radicalement incompatibles avec la génération actuelle. Avons-nous des pistes pour évaluer ces changements à venir ?

Il y a à CanardPC des spécialistes des projections hasardeuses, ce pourrait être un bon thème pour un numéro d'été  :B):

----------


## Dandu

Alors, on parle de PC. Le truc ou on a encore parfois des ports séries.

DDR5, c'est pas tout de suite, PCIe 4.0, c'est là et c'est rétrocompatible, USB 4, c'est juste de l'USB-C plus rapide, et c'est déjà en partie là. Et bien évidemment, c'est surtout en complément des ports USB classiques, qui disparaissent pas.

Le seul truc qui risque de changer les choses, c'est l'ATX12VO, si les constructeurs suivent. De fait, ça va nécessiter de changer d'alim et de carte mère.

----------


## Old_Bear

Je me souviens d'un article de CanardPC Hardware faisant le point sur les propositions de connecteurs alternatives au PCIe, à mon sens la question est toujours actuelle.
La sortie des spécifications du standard PCIe 6.0 propose une évolution plutôt conservatrice puisque qu'elle propose le maintient de la compatibilité avec les versions précédentes du PCIe. Quid des concurrents cités à l'époque ?

Pour la connectique USB, non seulement c'est encore plus le dawa, pour savoir ce qu'il est possible de connecter avec quoi, compatible ou non Thunderbolt 3 en USB4 par exemple et ce dont je suis sûr c'est que ça va allonger la liste des câbles compatibles/incompatibles  ::(:  ... quid du DisplayPort 2.0 avec un connecteur USB 4 ?
Le Wi-FI 6 va probablement devenir la norme, sans parler des contrôleurs réseaux même si on est loin de la généralisation des réseaux Ethernet à 10 Gbit/s.

Tout ça pour dire que sur une carte mère, il y a un nombre limité de connecteurs possibles et s'il y a encore des CM qui sortent avec des connecteurs Serie et Parallèle plus VGA, il s'agit d'un marché de niche, l'évolution du marché ne va pas spécialement dans ce sens. 

L'ATX12VO est à mes yeux un facteur déclenchant, pas parce qu'Intel l'utilise dans ses NUC Extreme Compute Elements mais parce qu'ASRock a monté une Z490 Phantom Gaming 4SR qui utilise ce nouveau standard. 2020/2021, c'est une charnière pour AMD comme pour Intel, les constructeurs prendront-ils le risque de tout changer ?

Note: si je poste ici c'est pour donner des idées d'articles ou d’enquête, pas spécialement pour avoir des réponses.

----------


## Dandu

Le truc, c'est que ce que tu cites (hormis l'ATX12VO), c'est des évolutions naturelles, sans réels soucis de compatibilités. 

Même l'USB-C, c'est pas (si) compliqué, et dans la majorité des cas, y a des solutions de repli. On commence à peine à voir arriver des appareils qui sont *que* USB-C avec un câble fixé (genre une webcam testée récemment) mais dans la majorité des cas, t'as un câble USB-C vers A dans la boîte (et parfois même pas d'USB-C vers C). Et même chose pour le DP 2 en USB 4, on risque pas de voir des écrans rapidement, et de toute façon dans 99 % des cas, on a quand même des prises standards sur l'écran. Y a qu'Apple qui vend des écrans uniquement USB-C, ou presque. 

L'évolution du marché réduit évidemment le nombre de trucs, mais c'est pas nouveau.

Et l'arrivée d'une carte mère, sans l'alimentation qui va avec, d'ailleurs, c'est léger. On va en parler, mais pour le moment on peut pas deviner si ça va être suivi ou pas. Le BTX a son époque a été un flop, et l'ATX est là depuis très longtemps. Et le monde PC préfère les évolutions en douceur.

Je doute que 2020 soit une charnière, et même 2021 d'ailleurs. On en parlera quand on aura vraiment des cartes qui sortent, et des alimentations, et un marché fragmenté.

----------


## gros_bidule

Je me demandais : si tu as un scanner qui a ~10 ans, est-ce qu'il y a un intérêt à le renouveler ?
J'ai une imprimante et un scanner qui ont cet âge, et fonctionnent.
- autant l'imprimante fait toujours son boulot comme il faut, je la garderai tant que je trouverai des cartouches d'encre (et pas chères). Et j'imprime rarement. Les pilotes passent, je me débrouille. Peut être une imprimante récente consommerait moins, mais ça ne me servirait pas.
- concernant le scanner (Canon Canoscan Lide 35, du bas/milieu de gamme), je me demande. Il fonctionne, mais je ne sais pas si c'est l'âge ou la techno, j'ai souvent des fonds gris clair quand je scanne une feuille blanche avec du texte. Ca fait un peu crade. J'ai nettoyé la vitre et joué avec la résolution, mais rien n'y fait, et je n'ai pas de scanner récent pour comparer en ce moment. Je ne demande pas un fond blanc, mais j'imagine qu'on peut faire un peu mieux.

Bref, à technologie ou prix/gamme équivalent (du 50~70€ max), est-ce que les technos ont évolué, ou est-ce qu'on a intérêt à garder ce honorable scanner qui traîne ?

[edit] un exemple de bout de scan pour juger : https://tof.cx/image/qDVWtR
C'est pas scandaleux, mais j'avais un gros set de pages à imprimer, signer à la main, scanner, puis demander à qqun d'imprimer (donc lui il imprime le fond gris), signer aussi, puis rescanner (là, j'ai peur que ça empire). Ca m'embête pour mon interlocuteur.

----------


## tompalmer

Depuis qu'on a des apps qui prennent et assemblent 4 photos d un document et t'as un scan de top qualité, je vois pas à quoi peut servir un engin dédié.

Et ça fonctionne aussi pour les photos

----------


## gros_bidule

> Depuis qu'on a des apps qui prennent et assemblent 4 photos d un document et t'as un scan de top qualité, je vois pas à quoi peut servir un engin dédié.
> 
> Et ça fonctionne aussi pour les photos


Nan, je les ai essayé, et hélas cela ne me convient pas pour deux raisons :
- j'avais une centaine de pages à numériser. Même si ça reste long, je préfère me poser et insérer les feuilles dans un scanner puis le laisser numériser proprement
- le résultat dépend énormément du tél, et de ta capacité à ne pas trembler. Pour mon cas, le résultat est très mauvais (j'ai essayé l'app de Google). J'ai la tremblote (micro-tremblements), et mon tél est du milieu de gamme : 250 balles (je trouve déjà ça abusé), mais visiblement ce n'est pas encore ça. Ma chérie, qui ne tremble pas, sort aussi un résultat non satisfaisant, bien en dessous d'un scanner à 50€.

Ca marche peut être mieux avec un tél à 600€ et un trépied, mais non merci  :^_^: .

----------


## Dandu

Alors, si c'est gris, y a des chances que ce soit juste les réglages du soft sur "photo" plutôt que document, en fait.

Globalement, y a pas tellement de progrès dans les scanners, on a fait un dossier y a quelques numéros.

En fait, la principale différence, c'est que les pas cher (moins de 150 € en gros), c'est la techno. Du LED en pas cher, avec une profondeur de champ super faible (en gros, faut mettre la feuille bien plat, sinon c'est flou) et du CCD en haut de gamme, on peut scanner des trucs en relief et ça pardonne mieux les trucs pas super plats.

----------


## gros_bidule

Thx !

J'avais justement retiré le mode photo, sans changement.
J'ai encore le CPCHW qui en parle (très bon dossier d'ailleurs). J'avais espéré que l'univers des scanners avait connu de petites évolutions depuis, mais j'imagine qu'au bout d'un moment, un scan c'est un scan, on ne fait pas de miracle  ::): 

Merci en tous cas.

----------


## ticktick

Même si CPC est pas trop orienté Retro, ce serai intéressant de tester la Odroid Go Advance /Black Edition https://forum.odroid.com/viewtopic.php?f=187&t=38629 / https://ameridroid.com/products/odroid-go-advance

----------


## SuperLowl

Tiens pas de rapport direct avec le magazine mais je trouve que Oni est bien plus à l'aise sur la dernière émission (par rapport à la première par exemple). Du coup, c'est prévu que vous fassiez des streams vraiment orientés HW à l'avenir ? Je ne sais pas quel format pourrait être le plus cool et le plus intéressant mais ça peut être sympa.

----------


## zithro

Tiens, une idée pour "la page de la rage". On dit l'ère NUMERIQUE, et pas digitale, bordel de bordel ...
Trop de vos confrères font la boulette et c'est excessivement énervant (comme les parenthèses pas refermées ^^).
Alors ok, de plus en plus d'usages passent par l'utilisation du doigt sur un écran pas plus grand qu'une boîte de cachous, mais quand même ...
Ils vont voir quand je leur mettrais mon numérique au c...  ::ninja::

----------


## SuperLowl

Dans l'idée je suis d'accord avec toi. Dans la pratique, l'usage prévaut. A partir du moment où tout le monde dit "digital", ben ça devient OK. Surtout que de mémoire, l'Académie française ou je ne sais plus quelle institution avait validé le digital.

Oui, moi aussi je n'aime pas ça.

----------


## olih

> Dans l'idée je suis d'accord avec toi. Dans la pratique, l'usage prévaut. A partir du moment où tout le monde dit "digital", ben ça devient OK. Surtout que de mémoire, l'Académie française ou je ne sais plus quelle institution avait validé le digital.
> 
> Oui, moi aussi je n'aime pas ça.


Je crois que c'est apparu dans le Larousse en premier. Et c'est tellement moche (et ça fait tellement marketing).
Et pour l'académie française :
http://www.academie-francaise.fr/digital



> Néologismes & anglicismes
> 
> L’adjectif digital en français signifie « qui appartient aux doigts, se rapporte aux doigts ». Il vient du latin digitalis, « qui a l’épaisseur d’un doigt », lui-même dérivé de digitus, « doigt ». C’est parce que l’on comptait sur ses doigts que de ce nom latin a aussi été tiré, en anglais, digit, « chiffre », et digital, « qui utilise des nombres ». On se gardera bien de confondre ces deux adjectifs digital, qui appartiennent à des langues différentes et dont les sens ne se recouvrent pas : on se souviendra que le français a à sa disposition l’adjectif numérique.

----------


## SuperLowl

Ah l'Académie française conseille toujours d'utiliser "numérique" ?! Bon ben c'est ok alors, je suis pour qu'on crame tous ceux qui utilisent digital.  :Cell:

----------


## gros_bidule

Ouais, enfin j'avoue qu'au bout d'un moment il peut être bénéfique de prendre de la distance, et d'accepter l'usage du terme "digital".
Ca nous fait rager car pour certains, l'informatique est notre domaine. Ca se comprend. Mais on se fait du mal, et c'est un combat perdu d'avance.

Je ferai le parallèle avec l'électrocution :
ayant un background en électrotechnique, on m'a très vite appris la différence entre "électrocution" et "électrisation". En gros, une électrocution est une électrisation débouchant sur la mort.
Donc à chaque fois que j'entends qqun parler d'un gus qui aurait survécu à une électrocution, de petites fibres de mon cœur meurent.
Je sais que ce combat est perdu, ça ne sert à rien de lutter, il faut l'accepter et au final ça fait du bien.

Après tout les gens ne font pas ces erreurs volontairement, c'est soit par ignorance, soit parce que la langue que nous parlons est une langue vivante. Elle évolue, et c'est très bien.
Sinon il faudrait aussi éviter les double négations tant qu'on y est. Ca vous semble pourtant normal, usuel ? Allez donc causer à un québécois, et vous entendrez (et lirez) des phrases où ces double négations ne sont pas utilisées. Même dans les comm officielles du gouvernement (la première fois ça fait bizarre  :^_^: ).

Ha, et LA gameboy. Na !

----------


## Wulfstan

> Ouais, enfin j'avoue qu'au bout d'un moment il peut être bénéfique de prendre de la distance, et d'accepter l'usage du terme "digital".
> Ca nous fait rager car pour certains, l'informatique est notre domaine. Ca se comprend. Mais on se fait du mal, et c'est un combat perdu d'avance.


Et surtout l'Académie Française n'a absolument aucune légitimité quant au bon usage de notre langue. Donc leur avis, on se le met bien où on veut.  ::P:

----------


## ducon

> Donc leur avis, on se le met bien où on veut.


Tu mets ton digital où tu veux, pas dans mes oreilles, merci.  ::P:

----------


## George Sable

> Et surtout l'Académie Française n'a absolument aucune légitimité quant au bon usage de notre langue. Donc leur avis, on se le met bien où on veut.


C'est pas une question d'académie française, c'est une simple histoire de logique. Je n'ai rien contre le fait de voler des mots à d'autres langues quand ils enrichissent la nôtre. Mais là, non seulement on a déjà un mot pour dire ça (« numérique »), mais en plus ça rajoute un homonyme à un mot existant (« digital »).

Ça ne rajoute rien, si ce n'est de l'ambiguïté. Et ça vient d'un mec qui vit en pays anglophone depuis plus de dix ans et s'exprime comme JCVD.

----------


## gros_bidule

Dans ce cas il y a de quoi rager contre le mot "cluster" utilisé sans arrêt dans les journaux télévisés depuis qques jours  ::P: 
On n'en finit plus.

----------


## Robix66

> C'est pas une question d'académie française, c'est une simple histoire de logique. Je n'ai rien contre le fait de voler des mots à d'autres langues quand ils enrichissent la nôtre. Mais là, non seulement on a déjà un mot pour dire ça (« numérique »), mais en plus ça rajoute un homonyme à un mot existant (« digital »).
> 
> Ça ne rajoute rien, si ce n'est de l'ambiguïté. Et ça vient d'un mec qui vit en pays anglophone depuis plus de dix ans et s'exprime comme JCVD.


Une langue appartient à ses locuteurs, que ça nous fasse plaisir ou non. 
Tu fais quoi d'"écran" qui aujourd'hui signifie "qui affiche", là où historiquement c'est quasiment l'inverse ("qui cache", "qui bloque") ?

----------


## Wobak

Si vous voulez discuter de ça, direction ce topic

Merci d'arrêter de polluer ici  ::):

----------


## gros_bidule

Whoops, désolé  :Red: 


Sinon tiens, la sortie des remasters de Mafia II et III et des discussions sur le fofo sont l'occasion de parler de *Reshade*.
Ca semble pas mal du tout ce truc. CPC ou CPCHW l'avait rapidement mentionné si je me souviens bien, peut être serait-il intéressant de faire un article/tuto complet sur le sujet ?
Sur Mafia III en tous cas j'avoue que c'est bluffant. Ca n'ajoute pas d'effets kikoolol 4k, mais ça peut rendre le jeu plus lisible et agréable par exemple, en corrigeant l'aspect visuel.

----------


## Adol

J'ai vu la Odroid, c'est dans la lignée des consoles "portables" avec un Raspberry Pi dedans. Payer 70 $ pour de l'émulation ça fait un peu jouet jetable
Belle performance, mais est-ce que ça vaut le coup de faire un test là-dessus ? Eventuellement un articlesur toutes les consoles portables disparues, je suis tombé sur la console Zodiac de Tapwave, et c'était un beau concept, bien mieux amené que la N-Gage par exemple.
D'ailleurs je réfléchis à la conception d'une console à titre perso, suite à votre DIY sur un précédent numéro fait par Doc TB il y aquelques années et c'est plutôt passionnant comme hobby.

----------


## gros_bidule

Ca reste mieux que la Game Gear Micro. Purée, je ne connais pas particulièrement le passif de Sega, mais là ils poussent le bouchon un peu loin  ::P: 

Le soucis des mini consoles émulateurs c'est que, à mon avis, il y en a trop. Comme les mini PC atom : si tu suis les sites hardware, tu peux facilement lire le test d'un nouveau modèle quasiment tous les jours. Ce sont tjrs les mêmes produits, avec les mêmes défauts. L'innovation semble déjà avoir eu lieu, maintenant il n'y a plus grand chose qui soit à la fois nouveau et intéressant.

----------


## Markus

Il y a quelques années il y avait eu un comparatif des différentes box proposées par les opérateurs. Est-il envisagé une mise à jour de ce dossier avec les nouveaux modèles sortis et les mises à jour des modèles existants ?

----------


## gros_bidule

Ca risque d'être vite obsolète, ça bouge pas mal j'ai l'impression, puis y'a plusieurs offres et box par FAI, j'imagine que ça ferait un boulot de ouf.
Je te conseillerais de suivre NextINpact pour ça si le sujet t'intéresse, ils en parlent régulièrement.
Là par exemple, Bouygues sort une Box intégrée dans une smartTV Samsung ^^. Ca a pas mal surpris, et ça soulève pas mal de questions.

----------


## Narm

> Ca risque d'être vite obsolète, ça bouge pas mal j'ai l'impression, puis y'a plusieurs offres et box par FAI, j'imagine que ça ferait un boulot de ouf.
> Je te conseillerais de suivre NextINpact pour ça si le sujet t'intéresse, ils en parlent régulièrement.
> Là par exemple, Bouygues sort une Box intégrée dans une smartTV Samsung ^^. *Ca a pas mal surpris, et ça soulève pas mal de questions.*


D'où l'intérêt d'un article ; style : "de la gloire au déclin, 15 ans de box opérateur ; pourquoi dans 10 ans elles ne seront plus là (ou pas  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Dandu

Les "Box" (modem), c'est très compliqué d'un point de vue logistique, mais on aimerait le faire. Mais faut des lignes dédiées, etc.

Pour la TV, même chose, avec en plus différents modèles par opérateurs...

Mais un truc plus général, pourquoi pas, oui.

Après l'intégration Bouygues, c'est pas surprenant, c'est dans l'air du temps, mais ça a pleins de défauts : c'est visiblement pas les flux classiques, donc pas génial sur la charge réseau (et sûrement la qualité), c'est compatible qu'avec quelques modèles, etc. Mais dans l'absolu, c'est juste une appli Tizen pour accéder à la TV...

----------


## Flout

Salut à tous,

Je trouve qu'un numéro consacré aux bonnes pratiques liées à la vie privée/caractère personnel serait une super idée.

J'ai récemment posté dans ce forum pour commenter Ccleaner (https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...rie-n%C2%B0-14). Et ça m'a fait réaliser que je trouverais intéressant de lire un CPC consacré à la chose, que ce soit sur la problématique hardware ou software.

Suis-je le seul?

----------


## KOUB

> Salut à tous,
> 
> Je trouve qu'un numéro consacré aux bonnes pratiques liées à la vie privée/caractère personnel serait une super idée.
> 
> J'ai récemment posté dans ce forum pour commenter Ccleaner (https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...rie-n%C2%B0-14). Et ça m'a fait réaliser que je trouverais intéressant de lire un CPC consacré à la chose, que ce soit sur la problématique hardware ou software.
> 
> Suis-je le seul?


Je rajoute que parler en plus des téléphones portables serait une bonne idée, vu ce que fait Xiaomi :

https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasb.../#7456195a1b2a

----------


## gros_bidule

CPCHW a fait un gros dossier il y pas mal de temps. Ca parle des OS PC et mobiles, entre autres, avec des analyses (ce qui passe sur le réseau via les OS et applis) et conseils divers.
La seule info qui est périmée c'est, je pense, la section sur Windows Phone, vu que ça disparaît ^^. Le reste me semble tjrs valable.

----------


## Flad

Vu que CPC s'y est mis et que, il me semble, ça s'est accentué avec le confinement, est-ce qu'un hors-série sur le streaming est imaginable ?
Le matériel nécessaire, le/les logiciels etc... les configs minimales peut être ?
J'avoue que je serai bien tenté de m'y essayer.

----------


## gros_bidule

Tiens, le micro Snow Ball est toujours conseillé dans le dernier numéro (numéro au top, comme d'hab quoi  ::): ).
Je dis cela car en visionnant les streams Twitch d'Ackboo, pas mal d'utilisateurs de ce micro auraient un soucis récurrent de faux-contact coupant l'enregistrement (chose que l'on constate assez souvent sur ses streams d'ailleurs, hélas ^^), et la manip pour réparer par super évidente. Auriez-vous un mot là-dessus ? Un autre modèle en vue ?

----------


## Ruvon

> Vu que CPC s'y est mis et que, il me semble, ça s'est accentué avec le confinement, est-ce qu'un hors-série sur le streaming est imaginable ?
> Le matériel nécessaire, le/les logiciels etc... les configs minimales peut être ?
> *J'avoue que je serai bien tenté de m'y essayer*.


Les Grands Anciens nous en préservent  :Sweat:

----------


## Flad

Fhtagn !

----------


## gros_bidule

J'imagine qu'un n° sur le streaming serait intéressant une fois les offres un peu plus mures, ou renouvelées.
Chez Shadow par ex, en ce moment tu ne peux pas t'abonner. Tu pourras lorsque les nouvelles offres commenceront. A ce moment là, ouaip, je pense que ça pourrait être cool.
Comme Stadia : avec les éditeurs qui partent et ceux qui arrivent, modulo les jeux made-in-google-mais-quon-attend-tjrs, ben... difficile de dire des choses dessus sans qu'elles ne soient périmées 2 semaines plus tard.
Bref, sujet sûrement très intéressant, mais plateformes dans un état trop difficile à juger.

----------


## Ruvon

> J'imagine qu'un n° sur le streaming serait intéressant une fois les offres un peu plus mures, ou renouvelées.
> Chez Shadow par ex, en ce moment tu ne peux pas t'abonner. Tu pourras lorsque les nouvelles offres commenceront. A ce moment là, ouaip, je pense que ça pourrait être cool.
> Comme Stadia : avec les éditeurs qui partent et ceux qui arrivent, modulo les jeux made-in-google-mais-quon-attend-tjrs, ben... difficile de dire des choses dessus sans qu'elles ne soient périmées 2 semaines plus tard.
> Bref, sujet sûrement très intéressant, mais plateformes dans un état trop difficile à juger.


Je pense que Flad envisageait plutôt de se donner en pestacle devant des gens en retransmettant ses sessions de jeux, sur Twitch. Alors si ça se limitait à ça, bon. Mais visiblement il veut aussi ajouter sa voix, voire son visage. Et là je ne réponds plus de rien.

 ::ninja::

----------


## gros_bidule

Haaaaa, ouaip, en effet. Désolé  :Facepalm:

----------


## Flad

> Je pense que Flad envisageait plutôt de se donner en pestacle devant des gens en retransmettant ses sessions de jeux, sur Twitch. Alors si ça se limitait à ça, bon. Mais visiblement il veut aussi ajouter sa voix, voire son visage. Et là je ne réponds plus de rien.


Ah non ma tête légalement j'ai pas le droit  ::ninja:: 
Ma voix par contre :D

----------


## XWolverine

Juste un petit truc sur le RTX Voice de Nvidia sur les CG non RTX.
Sur mon PC, lancer l'install pour accéder ensuite aux fichiers dans C:\Temp me donne des fichiers en "autorisations spéciales", impossible de base d'écrire dans le .nvi ni lancer ensuite le setup.exe. Faut lutter en mode admin pour modifier les droits.
Je suppose que c'est une merde chez moi, mais en fait il y a beaucoup plus simple : Ne pas lancer l'install, mais comme c'est une archive auto-extract, il suffit de l'ouvrir avec 7zip (ou autre archiveur), décompresser les fichiers quelque part et dedans, éditer / lancer.

----------


## yoyo9810

Salut à tous,

C'est super d'avoir de nouveau le comparatif des benchs des GPU. Ça serait parfait si vous pouviez rajouter une petite colonne avec le TDP moyen de chaque carte pour voir les évolutions entre les différentes générations, notamment avec les RTX 3000 qui arrivent.

----------


## Old_Bear

*N° 46* Guide d'achat - Boitiers : j'ai trouvé intéressante la démarche consistant à proposer des boitiers sans vitre sur le côté ...
_Donc, le thème du trimestre est : pas de fenêtre._

Je propose que le thème du trimestre prochain soit "Make Airflow Great Again" ou laissez les boitiers respirer avec des façades ouvertes, du mesh partout,etc.
Evidement le fabicants de watercooling ne vont pas forcément vous adorer quoi que ... ::huh:: 

*Edit 09/10* : parce que j'ai essayé de comprendre pourquoi les performances en jeu d'un portable équipé en AMD Ryzen 7 3750H étaient si faibles, je me suis dit que ce serait bien d'actualiser un dossier "choisir son portable ..." comme celui du *N° 21* de juillet-aout 2014 avec les comparaisons de perfs des processeurs portables et des processeurs de fixes ainsi que les comparaisons des GPU selon les versions.

Dans le cas qui m'interesse, jouer à Arma3 [je sais, c'est maintenant un jeu de niche, ce qui est un comble pour un ours!] les performances en jeu du R7 3750H sont plus proches de celles d'un R3 2200G que de celles d'un Ryzen 5.
Le constat n'est pas généralisable mais ça reste une grosse interrogation.

*Edit 20/10*  : idée d'un dossier complet "Microsoft Flight Simulator 2020" avec des tests des configs minimum / recommandée / idéale avec des tests et des infos sur le matériel necessaire pour pouvoir effectuer un vol correctement  :B):

----------


## Mastaba

Un comparatif des chiottes connectées.

Genre ca qui a l'air super:
https://www.geberit-aquaclean.fr/pro...uaclean-maira/

Mais:
https://www.amazon.fr/Geberit-suspen.../dp/B017JEVAW6




> FUYEZ !
> 
> Gébérit vend des WC lavants dont la partie électronique n’est pas protégée.
> Lorsque de l’urine stagne un moment sur le bord de la cuvette elle finit par entrer en contact avec la partie électronique qui s’oxyde. Il en va de même pour les produits d’entretien !
> 
> Gébérit refuse de faire jouer la garantie en vous expliquant que vous n’êtes qu’un dégueulasse indigne d’utiliser ses fabuleuses toilettes.
> 
> Vendre des toilettes à ce prix alors que la partie électronique n’en est pas protégée est scandaleux.


Je demande l'expertise de Canard!

----------


## gros_bidule

Je pense que ça serait très intéressant en effet  ::):  Hélas, très difficile à tester, j'imagine.

Mais si l'on se fie juste aux fiches techniques et éventuels tests glanés à droite à gauche, je serais curieux de connaître la fiabilité des modèles (excellent ton exemple !!), l'utilité (à n'en pas douter, j'ai l'image du japon en tête, mais je n'y connais rien), et surtout l'empreinte écologique comparé aux WC classiques. Car déjà la consommation d'eau peut poser soucis, mais là on ajoute l'électricité, et tout ce qu'implique de produire de l'électronique. Et si panne de courant, certains chiottes proposent-ils un mode "manuel" ?
Le WC électronique n'est-il pas finalement un vestige d'un passé où le confort et le gadget primaient sur l'écologie ? Ché pas, je n'ai pas spécialement envie qu'une Greta Thunberg sorte du trou pour me latter les c...

----------


## Mastaba

C'est facile à tester.  ::ninja::

----------


## gros_bidule

Ouuiiiiii enfin tu vois  :^_^: 
Quoique, je verrais bien un rédacteur faire le tour des restos japonais pour tester leurs chiottes, avec à chaque fois un cahier+stylo à la main, et y passer 1h.

----------


## Dandu

Franchement, comme je kiffe les trucs connectés, ce serait rigolo. Mais je doute qu'Ivan accepte une note de frais de 5700 €

----------


## Praetor

Attends, vous avez déjà fait les sextoys, vous n'allez pas nous envoyer chier (  ::ninja::  ) pour les WC connectés!

----------


## gros_bidule

Rhooo au pire un Kickstarter "nos lecteurs nous envoient chier"  ::ninja:: 
Comment ça, _passera pas_ ?

----------


## Praetor

Je suis prêt à payer 100 balles pour un t-shirt officiel "j'ai envoyé chier Ackboo!"  :^_^:

----------


## KOUB

> Je suis prêt à payer 100 balles pour un t-shirt officiel "j'ai envoyé chier Ackboo!"


Une campagne Kickstarter pour "envoyer chier Ackboo", je suis sûr que ça aurait du succès, avec les T-shirts en bonus  ::ninja:: .

Et le futur bandeau publicitaire ! CanardPC, le seul journal qui a fait une campagne de financement pour faire caca.  ::ninja:: 

EDIT : Et en plus, il y a un topic qui dénombre les toilettes dans les jeux-vidéos, si c'est pas un signe !

----------


## gros_bidule

Ha bah confinement oblige, on va en passer du temps sur le trône. Le dossier devient de plus en plus nécessaire...
Si ça se trouve il existe même des WC avec compartiment range-magazine.

----------


## Mangetonlion

Hello je suis sur que ça a déjà été demandé, mais j'adorerais un travail de journalisme d'élite sur les méthodes puantes de nvidia. Manipulation des journalistes par l’envoi de modèles FE parfait que personne ne pourra jamais acheter, msrp qui est une blague et stocks ridicules pour créer de la demande et du buzz. Le tout entretenu par des margoulins qui font leur beurre au second marché en achetant tout ce qui passe et revendant sur EBAY. 
Aujourd'hui les 3070 FE, vendu par nvidia via LDLC, ont disparus en 4 minutes. En moins d'une heure le reste du stock vendu entre 200 et 300 plus cher avait disparu alors qu'il n'y avait aucune date de livraison garantis.
Personnellement ça m'a juste donné envie d'acheter de l'AMD.

----------


## Dandu

Le début, je peux comprendre (encore que les FE sont pas sélectionnées)

Par contre, la partie sur AMD, c'est rigolo : ils font la même chose (parfois en pire)

----------


## Mangetonlion

> Le début, je peux comprendre (encore que les FE sont pas sélectionnées)
> 
> Par contre, la partie sur AMD, c'est rigolo : ils font la même chose (parfois en pire)


J'ai jamais acheté de cartes AMD, mais sur ce coup ils ont une meilleure image pour moi (genre le petit qui attaque le grand). D'où l’intérêt d'analyser la période Q3 & Q4 2020 par un travail d'investigation pour lever les fantasmes.

----------


## Dandu

C'est juste une image, y a pas besoin d'investiguer : quand ils ont de bons produits, genre les Zen 2, paf, les prix prennent 25 %. Et en GPU, c'est assez cher.

----------


## Beanleouf

Un article/dossier sur le sujet de la souveraineté numérique. 

- L'exemple des USA, de l'Europe, de la Chine. 
- Overview de la stratégie chinoise pour acquérir sa pleine souveraineté numérique. 
- Critique de la politique (s'il y'en a einh  ::):  ) européenne sur le sujet. 
- Analyse des différentes réglementations sur la protection des données (Europe/USA/Singapour/Hong-Kong/Chine). 
- Opportunités pour l'Europe pour améliorer sa souveraineté (CPU-OS-Cloud entre autre). 
- Zoom sur GAIA-X
- Zoom sur le récent partenariat OVH-Google.

By the way ce sont des sujets que j'ai pu étudié, dans le cadre de mon travail dans l'informatique et en tant qu'ancien pigiste (merci le Covid), donc si vous voulez de l'aide feel free si le sujet vous branche.

----------


## gros_bidule

Perso, un truc qui me botterais mais j'ai trop peur de me lancer, c'est d'installer une rom custom sur un "vieux" tél qui a genre 2 ans. Assez pour que le support constructeur soit stoppé (et c'est bizarre cette coïncidence mais la dernière update est très souvent un peu boguée... mince alors ^^).
J'ai peur car je garde quand même mon tél plus longtemps, et ayant besoin de garder un tél fonctionnel (tél, gps, appli stopcovid...), j'hésite énormément à prendre le risque de le briquer, ou juste de passer 2 semaines à restaurer l'image d'usine pour retrouver un tél fonctionnel. Du coup je bloque, c'est bête.

Peut être un tour des projets de rom custom du moment, et un tuto sur un tél précis ?
Ou une évaluation d'un modèle de tél qui intègre de base ce genre de rom ? Mais un tél pas excessivement cher hein, pas comme les OnePlus. A ce prix je préfère prendre un iPhone, c'est aussi cher mais le support Apple est assez long. Un tél dans le milieu de gamme quoi, à 200~250 balles max.

Ou encore, que valent les téls avec une rom de chez Google ? Je ne sais pas si ça se fait encore, ces téls avec un Android de Google sans surcouche, proposé par Google ou un partenaire, donc possiblement supporté plus longtemps. Mais de mémoire ils sont trop chers de toute façon...

----------


## Dandu

@Beanleouf : c'est pas prévu et dans le numéro de décembre, c'est (très) hardware

@gros_bidule : c'est pas possible dans le mag'. C'est un problème de niche vu que pas mal de modèles bloquent ça, et y a des dizaines de ROMs, donc c'est impossible d'être exhaustif, ni même de s'approcher d'un semblant d'exhaustivité. Plus le fait que c'est rapidement obsolète. Y a pleins de sites Web qui font ça mieux que nous du coup.

----------


## gros_bidule

D'acc, merci pour l'explication !  ::):

----------


## Mastaba

Un comparatif des différences ampoules LED, au niveau de leur qualité colorimétrique.
Apparemment l'IRC est pas suffisant:
https://www.filiere-3e.fr/2016/06/16...alcul-de-lirc/

----------


## Elma

Ptite question un peu con, c'est mon premier abonnement CPC (spécial confinement) et est ce qu'on a une idée a peu pres de quand sortent les magasines dans le mois ? Notamment le prochain Hardware du mois de décembre ? 
Merci d'avance. Et désolé si c'est mis quelques part j'ai pas trouvé.

----------


## Taï Lolo

Généralement, je reçois les CPC Hardware vers le 20 ou un petit peu après.
Le CPC classique de décembre, je l'ai eu aujourd'hui. Parfois, c'est un ou deux jours avant la fin du mois précédent.

----------


## Elma

Ok merci pour la réponse ! Que j'achete pas de matos avec de recevoir le magasine  ::P:

----------


## Dandu

Le Hardware sort vers le 20 décembre (peut-être un peu avant pour les abonnés)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Le début, je peux comprendre (encore que les FE sont pas sélectionnées)
> 
> Par contre, la partie sur AMD, c'est rigolo : ils font la même chose (parfois en pire)


Ceci-dit perso je serais pas contre un petit dossier sur la débâcle des stocks de cette fin d'année, dans quelques mois quand tu seras -normalement- redevenu à peur près normal. Et oui j'ai calé "normal" et "normalement" en moins de 6 mots. Et je viens de le refaire en moins de 2 alors hein...

----------


## Vindicares

Un comparatif/test de pédaliers est-il déjà passé dans un CPC Hardware ? J'aurais voulu un pédalier avec 2 ou 3 pédales afin d'avoir des touches utilisables avec les pieds car mon ancien pédalier n'est pas compatible avec Windows 10. Merci.

----------


## Dandu

Non, et c'est plus Canard PC qui pourrait faire ce genre de choses.

----------


## SuperLowl

Wabon ? Pourquoi ? CPC HW teste bien des périphériques, pourquoi pas un pédalier ?

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Ben c'est normal, le pédalier, c'est pas ce qui va avec certaines machines à coudre ?  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

> Wabon ? Pourquoi ? CPC HW teste bien des périphériques, pourquoi pas un pédalier ?


Les pédaliers n'intéressent qu'Ackboo.  ::ninja::

----------


## ducon

On m’aurait menti à l’insu de mon plein gré ?

----------


## Dandu

> Wabon ? Pourquoi ? CPC HW teste bien des périphériques, pourquoi pas un pédalier ?


Quand on teste des périphériques, on essaye de les utiliser. Le pédalier, c'est un marché de niche, et on n'est pas assez utilisateurs pour le faire. Canard PC (en fait, j'aurais du mettre ackboo) est bien plus légitime.

----------


## SuperLowl

Ok, merci.  ::):

----------


## fougny

> Quand on teste des périphériques, on essaye de les utiliser. Le pédalier, c'est un marché de niche, et on n'est pas assez utilisateurs pour le faire. Canard PC (en fait, j'aurais du mettre ackboo) est bien plus légitime.


Du coup on peut se poser des questions sur l'article des sextoys....  ::w00t::

----------


## Narm

> Quand on teste des périphériques, on essaye de les utiliser. Le pédalier, c'est un marché de niche, et on n'est pas assez utilisateurs pour le faire. Canard PC (en fait, j'aurais du mettre ackboo) est bien plus légitime.


Et pourquoi il ne pourrait plus écrire dans CPC HW comme il l'a fait dans le passé ?  :tired:  
En tout cas merci au passage pour les derniers numéros (le HS sur le PC qui est devenu le master race, le dernier cpc harware  avec son lot de nouveauté hardware). 
D'ailleurs vous n'avez pas le temps de faire des tests sur les vieilles plateformes pour remettre l'évolution en perf sur x années, c'était super pratique (mais super lourd à entretenir je suppose)  ::|:

----------


## Dandu

> Du coup on peut se poser des questions sur l'article des sextoys....


Alors, comme indiqué dans le mag' à l'époque, on a testé une partie des sex-toys. Réellement testé. Pas tous (faut pas déconner, vu l'origine et la qualité). Mais de toute façon, le but était pas de tester l'usage.




> Et pourquoi il ne pourrait plus écrire dans CPC HW comme il l'a fait dans le passé ?  
> En tout cas merci au passage pour les derniers numéros (le HS sur le PC qui est devenu le master race, le dernier cpc harware  avec son lot de nouveauté hardware). 
> D'ailleurs vous n'avez pas le temps de faire des tests sur les vieilles plateformes pour remettre l'évolution en perf sur x années, c'était super pratique (mais super lourd à entretenir je suppose)


C'est possible, mais je pense qu'il préfère le faire dans Canard PC, comme pour les derniers tests de matériel de joueur (et y a plus de légitimité à le faire là)

Pour les vieilles plateformes, on essaye de garder quelques vieux CPU et GPU dans le tableau, mais on n'a plus nécessairement le matériel pour faire vraiment plus.

----------


## SuperLowl

> C'est possible, mais je pense qu'il préfère le faire dans Canard PC, comme pour les derniers tests de matériel de joueur (et y a plus de légitimité à le faire là)


Cette phrase m'inquiète un poil j'avoue.
Pourquoi il y a plus de légitimité à ce que le matériel de joueur soit testé dans CPC et pas dans HW ? Le CPC HW, c'est certes technique mais toujours orienté vers le joueur non ? Ok y'a des tests qui sortent de ce champ là (les sextoys, les ampoules, etc.) mais globalement, le magazine est tourné vers les joueurs. Ou alors vous réorientez votre cible ?

----------


## Gigax

Je suis un lecteur assidu de CPC HW mais j’ai un peu le sentiment d’avoir du rétro-hardware à toutes le sauces et je trouve ça pas toujours très intéressant. Après je suis peut être le seul a toujours zapper ces pages  ::P:

----------


## gros_bidule

Je pense que c'est simplement lié au départ de doc TB. Pour ceux et celles habitués à sa plume et aux sujets qu'il choisissait, il faut se faire à l'idée que passer à une nouvelle équipe implique de changer quelques habitudes, dont les sujets traités. Certains s'y font, d'autres non, voilà, c'est la vie ^^. Je comprends que le doc puisse manquer (c'est carrément mon cas), la nostalgie quoi, et les affinités et les habitudes. Mais ce n'est pas une critique envers les nouveaux, nan, vous êtes au top, on ne pouvait espérer plus digne relève. Ca ne veut pas dire qu'il ne faut pas discuter des sujets, bien entendu, mais je ne pense pas qu'il faille s'inquiéter des quelques changements dans CPCHW. On reste très, très loin (et à 35.000 pieds au dessus) d'un MicroHebdo. En tous cas je le vois comme ça.

Le retro oui, on en bouffe, mais pas tant que ça si tu regardes les derniers mags. Dernièrement, c'est juste un HS qui fait du retro. Le dernier CPCHW normal, c'est un classique. Qu'il y ait un dossier orienté rétro ou histoire, ça reste limité et je crois comprendre que ça s'inscrit souvent dans une sorte de continuité : l'histoire d'une marque de GPU ou de CPU par ex, puis d'une autre marque, ce genre de truc. Il y a une cohérence en tous cas.

Si je devais faire une remarque, ça serait sur la lisibilité des graphiques. Souvent, les couleurs me semblent mal choisies, du moins ça passe mal à l'impression. Par exemple un graphique en barres avec des GPU NVidia et des GPU AMD : tu auras des lignes vertes et des lignes rouges. Le soucis c'est que les verts sont très proches, pareil pour les rouges. Ce genre de soucis qui fait que tu as bcp de mal à savoir qui est qui.
Piste : pourquoi ne pas choisir plein de couleurs différentes ? NVidia n'a pas à être cantonné au vert par ex. Vous pouvez aussi utiliser des motifs, genre des pointillés, etc. Mais pas deux verts super proches.

[edit]
Une suggestion de non-article : Apple fait parler de lui avec son M1, et je vois gros comme une montagne que vous allez traiter le sujet en détails. Comme tout le monde sur la toile quoi ^^.
S'il vous plaît, épargnez-nous cela. A la limite un nouvel HS spécial Apple pour les fans d'Apple, mais pas trop de M1 dans un CPCHW classique qui, je pense, reste un mag sur le PC et la bidouille.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

T'as tellement décroché de CPCHW que t'as pas lu le dernier, il parle du M1  ::ninja::  (suffisamment pour être intéressant, mais sans pour autant ne parler que de ça)

----------


## gros_bidule

Nan j'ai vu le truc sur le M1 (enfin.. à ce stade ce n'était même pas encore le M1 final), mais c'est loin d'occuper un espace important dans le mag  :;): 
Ce qui me chagrinerais, ça serait encore un truc dessus, en plus imposant. Now y'a matière à parler de perfs du vrai M1 (et pas du devkit), du nouveau macbook qui l'embarque, du nouveau macOS, etc. De quoi parler des heures aux fans d'Apple.
Rien à faire d'Apple, c'est un truc de niche. Si encore le M1 faisait concurrence au x86, ou les macs aux PC, ou les iphones aux android, mais non, même pas (pas en France en tous cas).

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Mais... justement, dans le 47, c'est pas le devkit, c'est le M1 qui est testé. Mais ça prend 3 pages, moins que les nouveaux Ryzen.

----------


## Dandu

> Cette phrase m'inquiète un poil j'avoue.
> Pourquoi il y a plus de légitimité à ce que le matériel de joueur soit testé dans CPC et pas dans HW ? Le CPC HW, c'est certes technique mais toujours orienté vers le joueur non ? Ok y'a des tests qui sortent de ce champ là (les sextoys, les ampoules, etc.) mais globalement, le magazine est tourné vers les joueurs. Ou alors vous réorientez votre cible ?


Parce qu'ackboo travaille pour Canard PC, et écrit régulièrement sur les accessoires en question dans Canard PC pour le moment. C'est du joueur de niche, et à mon sens ça a plus de sens (ce sujet précis) dans Canard PC.

----------


## tompalmer

Bidule > Perso je préfère qu'on me parle des trucs de niches justement, parce que tout le reste on peut le voir ailleurs. 
Surtout que les processeurs ARM peuvent avoir un impact sur le gaming, c'est ce genre d'analyses et de dossiers que j'attends d'un magazine Hardware, plutôt que juste des benchs de processeurs AMD ou des unboxing de Joystick

CPC Hardware est un magazine qui sort rarement, donc s'il se met à traiter les mêmes sujets que tout le monde ça sert à quoi ?

----------


## Dandu

> Je pense que c'est simplement lié au départ de doc TB. Pour ceux et celles habitués à sa plume et aux sujets qu'il choisissait, il faut se faire à l'idée que passer à une nouvelle équipe implique de changer quelques habitudes, dont les sujets traités. Certains s'y font, d'autres non, voilà, c'est la vie ^^. Je comprends que le doc puisse manquer (c'est carrément mon cas), la nostalgie quoi, et les affinités et les habitudes. Mais ce n'est pas une critique envers les nouveaux, nan, vous êtes au top, on ne pouvait espérer plus digne relève. Ca ne veut pas dire qu'il ne faut pas discuter des sujets, bien entendu, mais je ne pense pas qu'il faille s'inquiéter des quelques changements dans CPCHW. On reste très, très loin (et à 35.000 pieds au dessus) d'un MicroHebdo. En tous cas je le vois comme ça.
> 
> Le retro oui, on en bouffe, mais pas tant que ça si tu regardes les derniers mags. Dernièrement, c'est juste un HS qui fait du retro. Le dernier CPCHW normal, c'est un classique. Qu'il y ait un dossier orienté rétro ou histoire, ça reste limité et je crois comprendre que ça s'inscrit souvent dans une sorte de continuité : l'histoire d'une marque de GPU ou de CPU par ex, puis d'une autre marque, ce genre de truc. Il y a une cohérence en tous cas.
> 
> Si je devais faire une remarque, ça serait sur la lisibilité des graphiques. Souvent, les couleurs me semblent mal choisies, du moins ça passe mal à l'impression. Par exemple un graphique en barres avec des GPU NVidia et des GPU AMD : tu auras des lignes vertes et des lignes rouges. Le soucis c'est que les verts sont très proches, pareil pour les rouges. Ce genre de soucis qui fait que tu as bcp de mal à savoir qui est qui.
> Piste : pourquoi ne pas choisir plein de couleurs différentes ? NVidia n'a pas à être cantonné au vert par ex. Vous pouvez aussi utiliser des motifs, genre des pointillés, etc. Mais pas deux verts super proches.
> 
> [edit]
> Une suggestion de non-article : Apple fait parler de lui avec son M1, et je vois gros comme une montagne que vous allez traiter le sujet en détails. Comme tout le monde sur la toile quoi ^^.
> S'il vous plaît, épargnez-nous cela. A la limite un nouvel HS spécial Apple pour les fans d'Apple, mais pas trop de M1 dans un CPCHW classique qui, je pense, reste un mag sur le PC et la bidouille.


Les couleurs, faut qu'on tweake un peu pour l'impression, mais on garde les couleurs historiques des marques.

Pour le M1, c'est pas prévu de faire un gros dossier. On en a parlé dans les dexu derniers numéros pour des tests dans des sujets plus larges, mais ça va pas aller plus loin.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Nan j'ai vu le truc sur le M1 (enfin.. à ce stade ce n'était même pas encore le M1 final), mais c'est loin d'occuper un espace important dans le mag 
> Ce qui me chagrinerais, ça serait encore un truc dessus, en plus imposant. Now y'a matière à parler de perfs du vrai M1 (et pas du devkit), du nouveau macbook qui l'embarque, du nouveau macOS, etc. De quoi parler des heures aux fans d'Apple.
> Rien à faire d'Apple, c'est un truc de niche. Si encore le M1 faisait concurrence au x86, ou les macs aux PC, ou les iphones aux android, mais non, même pas (pas en France en tous cas).


Dans le 47, c'est le final. Après, si on devait parler des trucs en fonction des parts de marché, on parlerait de rien :D

Mais en général, quand c'est Apple, on essaye globalement de mettre ça dans un dossier plus large, comme pour pas mal de sujets.

----------


## gros_bidule

Haaa mais wokay, je suis resté au 46 moi, désolé  ::P:  Le 47 attends dans ma boite aux lettres.

----------


## Vindicares

> Non, et c'est plus Canard PC qui pourrait faire ce genre de choses.


Ok merci pour la réponse ! Sans vouloir ennuyer de trop, je pourrais demander ça sur quel topic du forum du coup ?

----------


## zifox

Ma femme demande un comparatif de gants chauffants USB, pour les pauvres congélés en hiver.

Gamer ou pas, avec leds ou pas, tant que ça chauffe....

----------


## Dandu

Heu, on sort parfois du "hardware", mais là, c'est quand même vraiment pas dans notre ligne édito :D

----------


## gros_bidule

J'imagine qu'il leur manque l'aspect _connecté_  ::P: 
Contrairement aux sextoys.

----------


## gros_bidule

Un tutoriel sur les cryptomonnaies ? Où et comment en acheter, comment la revendre, et est-ce que le minage amateur est encore envisageable ?
Même si ça a sûrement déjà été traité, j'imagine que c'était il y a fort longtemps, les plateformes et logiciels/matériels ont du changer un peu, devenir un peu plus accessibles ?

En bonus : l'impact écologique de cette saloperie ? Est-il possible de se monter un mineur packagé dans un radiateur (ou thermos, ché pas...) afin de ne pas gaspiller toute cette chaleur bien utile en hiver ? Il y a bien des sociétés qui vendent des "radiateurs" avec des ordis dedans qui assurent la chauffe, et ta facture est allégée car rémunéré pour les calculs effectués (du moins d'après les pubs et articles de l'époque). Je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne pourrait pas faire ça avec du minage.

En tous cas d'après Nabila il faut en acheter des bitcoins  :X1:

----------


## ducon

> Un tutoriel sur les cryptomonnaies ? Où et comment en acheter, comment la revendre, et est-ce que le minage amateur est encore envisageable ?


Non.




> En bonus : l'impact écologique de cette saloperie ?


De la merde.
:expertCPC:

----------


## tompalmer

Ça existe en Suisse il me semble , les radiateurs mineurs. Sinon je pense que tu auras plus de réponse sur le sujet dédié

----------


## Dandu

> J'imagine qu'il leur manque l'aspect _connecté_ 
> Contrairement aux sextoys.


Oui, notamment. Quand on part sur des sujets moins "Hardware", on essaye d'aller sur des trucs connectés ou sur des choses un peu plus rares. Les gants chuffants, c'est du produit de grande consommation pas cher, pas connecté, y a pas grand chose à dire dessus.




> Un tutoriel sur les cryptomonnaies ? Où et comment en acheter, comment la revendre, et est-ce que le minage amateur est encore envisageable ?
> Même si ça a sûrement déjà été traité, j'imagine que c'était il y a fort longtemps, les plateformes et logiciels/matériels ont du changer un peu, devenir un peu plus accessibles ?
> 
> En bonus : l'impact écologique de cette saloperie ? Est-il possible de se monter un mineur packagé dans un radiateur (ou thermos, ché pas...) afin de ne pas gaspiller toute cette chaleur bien utile en hiver ? Il y a bien des sociétés qui vendent des "radiateurs" avec des ordis dedans qui assurent la chauffe, et ta facture est allégée car rémunéré pour les calculs effectués (du moins d'après les pubs et articles de l'époque). Je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne pourrait pas faire ça avec du minage.
> 
> En tous cas d'après Nabila il faut en acheter des bitcoins


Alors, non. Le problème des cryptos, c'est qu'avec le rythme de parution, on est décalé sur la tendance. Le minage amateur est encore possible sur des cryptos (mais pas le BitCoin, c'est sur) mais c'est quand même assez aléatoire. Et un article, même long, ne fait qu'effleurer les choses sur le côté pratique, et le théorique a été traité. Y a des forums sur ça, ou des sites dédiés, mais ça demande un bon investissement en temps (et en argent).

Pour les radiateurs, ça existe mais c'est pas quelque chose de rentable, c'est trop aléatoire et pas réellement adapté aux usages.

Une machine pour miner, c'est un truc qui doit avoir un prix le plus bas possible et qui va tourner en permanence à fond. C'est deux points qui vont pas avec un radiateur dans la majorité des endroits. Parce que forcément, t'attends un minimum de finition sur un radiateur (et de silence, en partie) et la possibilité de le régler. La R&D pour faire un radiateur correct, gérer la demande, faire un boîtier pour dissiper passivement, etc., ça va pas avec le but de la crypto : faire du fric. Surtout que du coup, le rendement est aléatoire : si le cours est bas, ben tu brûles ton énergie en pure pertes.

----------


## gros_bidule

Je comprends mieux, merci !
Pour le radiateur mineur je m'étais fais naïvement la réflexion suivante : un radiateur c'est de la pure perte, tu as un élément qui chauffe pour chauffer, alors que si tu introduits du minage, même si ça ne rapporte pas grand chose, c'est mieux que zéro. Mais je n'avais pas pensé au bruit en effet, et l'efficacité.

----------


## zifox

> Heu, on sort parfois du "hardware", mais là, c'est quand même vraiment pas dans notre ligne édito :D


Un petit article dans CPC alors ?  ::ninja::  

D'ailleurs ça fait un bail qu'il n'y a pas eu de test de souris dans CPC (pas HW j'entends), c'est parce qu'il n'y a rien de nouveau d'intéressant ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui, notamment. Quand on part sur des sujets moins "Hardware", on essaye d'aller sur des trucs connectés ou sur des choses un peu plus rares. Les gants chuffants, c'est du produit de grande consommation pas cher, pas connecté, y a pas grand chose à dire dessus.


Oui effectivement on trouve plein de référénces à pas cher qui ont l'air assez moisis pour la plupart, du coup difficile de savoir s'il existe vraiment des trucs qui valent le coup.

----------


## gros_bidule

Un test d'aspirateurs robots ? Type Roomba quoi  ::): 
Ceux qui savent couvrir un max de surface sans se perdre, ceux qui tournent en rond ou tombent dans les escaliers, les plus ou moins programmables, monitorable/réveillable depuis une app de smartphone, etc. 
Je me suis posé la question à noël, me parents ayant une grande maison mais ils sont âgés, et un aspi robot pourrait probablement assurer 90% du nettoyage au sol (j'imagine que y'a juste les coins à faire à la main, et les dessous de chaises). Seulement, incapable de conseiller un modèle, ni même de savoir si c'est vraiment efficace ou si ce n'est que gadget, j'entends par là que mes parents sont assez maniaques sur la propreté, donc je me méfié quand on dit qu'un robot aspire la poussière : si c'est le niveau d'efficacité d'un ado dans sa chambre, ça sera non.

Et puis comme ça vous pourrez faire une vidéo d'un Monsieur Chat assit sur un roomba  ::ninja::

----------


## Xchroumfph

Je crois qu'il y a déjà eu sur les aspis. Mais une mise à jour serait bienvenue. La hype est un peu passée mais la technologie a du évoluer non ?

Sinon je pensais en lisant le dossier sur les vieilles GeForce hors de prix, genre Titan et compagnie. Qu'est ce qu'elles valent aujourd'hui en condition réelle ? Il y aurait peut-être moyen de les sortir du placard.

----------


## Dandu

Les robots, on va le noter pour plus tard. Sinon, réponse rapide : ça fonctionne assez bien, même en entrée de gamme, mais vaut mieux un aspirateur balai pour les coins, oui.

Pour les Titan, c'est vite vu : c'est aussi obsolète que les versions "Ti" quand ça existait, et on n'en a pas en stock. Mais en général, t'as quelques % de plus (parfois seulement 10 %) que les versions classiques, pour un prix qui fait souvent +50 %, donc si la GeForce Ti équivalente a du mal, la Titan de l'époque aussi.

----------


## Qiou87

Un truc qui semble revenir en tout cas *@Dandu*: la quantité de VRAM chez nVidia limite les cartes plus vite en milieu de gamme. Deux exemples récents:
- GTX1080Ti vs. RTX2070 SUPER: sur DCS World j'ai parfois de sacré ralentissements sur certaines scènes. J'ai comparé avec quelqu'un qui a la 1080Ti, mêmes réglages, mêmes définitions, pas de CPU bottleneck (ça on a mesuré/vérifié) j'ai des chutes très brutales de fluidité et lui rien. Seule différence: il a 11GB de VRAM, et ma 2070S en a que 8GB. La tendance sur ces problèmes est : si on a 8GB ou moins, y'a parfois de gros ralentissements dans des zones chargées - survol de villes - alors que si on a 10GB ou plus, on a aucun souci.
- RTX2080Ti vs. RTX3070: les benchs de Cyberpunk 2077 montrent que les deux cartes se valent (comme pleins d'autres benchs), sauf lorsqu'on active le RTX. Dans ce tel cas, la 2080Ti prend une nette avance. Là encore, la puissance en raster est sensiblement équivalente, mais la première embarque 11GB de VRAM, la seconde 8GB.

Dans les deux cas je ne suis pas catégorique sur le pourquoi de ces baisses (j'ai pas le bagage technique suffisant pour analyser les résultats bruts), mais on peut raisonnablement penser que la quantité de VRAM un peu "limite" crée ici un goulet d'étranglement. Quand on voit le petit combat ridicule que se mènent nVidia et AMD sur ce sujet (RTX3060 12GB alors que 3060Ti et 3070 ont 8GB... et AMD RX 6800 avec 16GB  ::O: ) ce serait bien d'avoir *un éclairage approfondi sur la notion de VRAM*, ce que ça implique d'en avoir "assez" pour la pérennité d'une carte, etc. Parce qu'on voit beaucoup de sites réciter le petit refrain que leur souffle le marketing ("vous inquiétez pas c'est suffisant", "nous en a plein de VRAM c'est mieux pour la pérennité") mais ça manque souvent d'analyse.

----------


## Dandu

C'est extrêmement dépendant des jeux, mais sauf cas particuliers, la quantité est généralement pas un soucis dans les définitions prévues pour la carte. La quantité elle-même va vraiment rarement bloquer.

C'est globalement pas un refrain marketing, dans le sens ou un fabricant va pas volontairement mettre pas assez de RAM sur une carte (ou alors il proposera les deux, genre les GTX 1060 à une époque). C'est calibré pour pas avoir de soucis au lancement, sans exclure que certains titres demandent vraiment plus dans des cas particuliers. 

Sans compter que de toute façon, c'est vraiment pas la quantité de RAM qui va rendre une carte pérenne ou pas et que les fabricants ont pas nécessairement de marge de manoeuvre. Sur les RTX xx70, ils peuvent pas dire "on va mettre x Go de plus", la gestion de la mémoire implique souvent de doubler, ce qui augmente fortement le prix et rend la carte moins intéressante. Une potentielle RTX 3070 16 Go, ben elle serait pas plus rapide qu'une 8 Go dans la majorité des cas pour un coût nettement plus élevé.

----------


## Mastaba

Encore un piratage d'objet connecté.

CPC doit investiguer.  ::siffle::

----------


## frag_facile

Tiens deux trois idées qui me viennent comme ca...

J'ai vu passer une news sur les geforce 3000 mobile : 
https://www.frandroid.com/marques/nv...s-qui-existent

Les mecs vont vendre 28 (!) variantes des 3 références milieu de gamme Ampere ... Ils sont sérieux la ? Moi j'appelle pas ça une gamme, j'appelle ça la jungle. Je sais que tester des puces mobile c'est galère mais un petit papier la dessus me parrait pas superflu ( delta de perf entre les références, es-ce que la concurrence fait pareil, comparatif avec la gamme PC fixe,etc...)

Tout autre chose, ces temps-ci je regarde pour changer de boitier et acheter ( peut-être ) une alim en SFX. Par contre j'ai du mal à trouver un bon conseil sur les alims SFX. Je sais que vous les tests d'alim ça vous dérange pas alors pourquoi pas en parler ? J'ai vu qu'il existe aussi du SFX-L mais ça semble rare. Pour les boitiers ITX il existe aussi des alims plus petites mais même combat, pas de tests...
Le corolaire de ça c'est les formats de carte mère ( je vous ai dit que je cherche du plus petit ?  ::P:  ) J'ai vu passer des boitiers micro-ATX sur aliexpress qui prennent les cartes en 24.5x21.5 :/ Ca me semble pas trop standard. Pourquoi pas refaire un point la dessus, je pense pas être le seul à ne plus avoir besoin d'une maxi tour avec de l'ATX full size dedans.

----------


## Mastaba

Pour les alims SFX & SFX-L il faut aller voir chez Silverstone.
C'est ce que j'ai mis dans un boitier ncase M1, à l'époque y avait pas vraiment le choix en fait au niveau puissance et qualité, je sais pas si ca a changé depuis.
Les alims plus petites genre les trucs de serveurs? Je pense qu'il n'y a pas non plus vraiment de mauvais produit, c'est pas le genre de marché de niche dans laquelle un constructeur peu scrupuleux va se dire "_tiens je vais vendre des noname de merde qui explosent_"

----------


## Qiou87

> Pour les alims SFX & SFX-L il faut aller voir chez Silverstone.
> C'est ce que j'ai mis dans un boitier ncase M1, à l'époque y avait pas vraiment le choix en fait au niveau puissance et qualité, je sais pas si ca a changé depuis.
> Les alims plus petites genre les trucs de serveurs? Je pense qu'il n'y a pas non plus vraiment de mauvais produit, c'est pas le genre de marché de niche dans laquelle un constructeur peu scrupuleux va se dire "_tiens je vais vendre des noname de merde qui explosent_"


Tu as de meilleures options chez Corsair et Seasonic désormais, depuis quelques temps déjà. Ce ne sont pas les tests qui manquent, ça n'a rien de vraiment spécial à part une taille plus compacte. On conseille régulièrement des alims SFX sur le topic des alims.

----------


## Rocca

Salut, en idée de dossier qui pour le coup m'intéresserait (oui égoïste) serait un petit dossier (dans le HS ou pas) sur l'encodage GPU vs CPU. Y'a quelques articles sur le sujet, mais ils datent de 2011 et du codec H264.

Les axes du sujet en sachant que la rapidité c'est bien, mais y'a pas que ça dans la vie donc le but c'est pas de connaitre le plus rapide on le sait déjà, mais le gain/qualité/temps avec une configuration récente adaptée (le sujet peu aussi aborder "où trancher dans les options pour aller plus vite avec mon celeron 0.9 Mhz"  ::P:  ) :

- pourquoi un GPU haut de gamme ne va pas finalement plus vite qu'un GPU entrée de gamme en encodage ou peu de différence _in fine_, 

- la qualité de l'image au final. Le rendu est-il meilleur ou moins bon sur GPU en 2021 que ce soit en H264 ou HEVC (h265), est-ce visible ou pas à l'usage ?

- La plupart des applications ne saturent pas mon R7 2700X en encodage 1080 HEVC (encore moins en H264 où il se promène à 50%-60%) pourquoi ? Du coup, pourquoi avoir plus de cores et pourquoi utiliser un GPU avec plein de "cores" ou encore un CPU plus gros?

- les applications à utiliser. Comme beaucoup j'encode avec HandBrake, format factory, VSDC des trucs gratuits quoi, mais lesquelles sont les meilleures qualité/vitesse ou encore, les réglages dans l'une d'elles qu'on peut utiliser avec un grosse louche pour se faire une première idée, 

- l'encodage en HEVC CPU vs GPU HEVC, car le H264 on peut commencer à l'oublier maintenant...

- pourquoi encoder en 10 bits ou 12 bits contre 8 bits sachant que le décodage demande ensuite plus de ressources et augmente donc les problèmes de lecture (par exemple sur une GT 1030 le 10 bits a du mal à passer avec un vieux AMD X2),

- on parle d'image, mais le son. Pourrait-on dans le même sujet avoir un petit récapitulatif des plus et moins des formats mp3, AAC, oog (vorbis), AC3... Je ne veux pas savoir ce qu'on trouve déjà (taille...), mais je voudrais une explication avec une oreille standard et un bitrate acceptable lequel est le plus efficace en gain de place pour une écoute identique... Grosso modo, en prenant du vorbis a t'elle fréquence, une oreille standard n'entendra aucune différence ou tout autre format bien entendu...


A titre perso, j'ai constaté qu'avec le GPU c'est plus rapide, mais au final niveau "optimisation'" c'est une vaste blague. Exemple, un encodage uniquement CPU avec format factory est plus lent d'accord, mais avec un encodage GPU, il fait GPU + CPU pour au final un gain temps pas folichon. Pourquoi est l'une des questions que je me pose ?? 

Voilà l'idée de sujet que l'on ne trouve pas forcément sur internet de manière détaillée. Parce que bon, à part le combat performances brutes et y'a rien comme explications. Le sujet peu aussi se pencher de comment ça se passe, mais la finalité c'est de pouvoir faire un choix judicieux en fonction de ce qu'on veut après avoir lu l'article  ::):

----------


## tompalmer

tout un dossier sur l'encodage et l'export de vidéo ce serait pas mal ouais.

----------


## Dandu

On essayera de faire un truc un jour, je pense, mais voila quelques réponses :

- Dans les GPU, c'est pas le GPU qui encode. C'est un "composant" dédié (une partie de la puce) qui est la même sur toute la gamme ou presque. Donc a encodeur identique, t'as généralement pas de différence. 
- Ca dépend. Globalement, c'est moins bon que le CPU si on prend le temps avec le CPU.
- La vitesse d'encodage dépend de la vitesse de décodage, déjà. Et on prend plus de coeurs ou un CPU plus gros pour faire plusieurs choses en même temps. Si tu joues en encodant (pour du stream), ben c'est important.
- Ca dépend (et ça demande plus qu'un post). Globalement, du x265 gros débit, c'est bien.
- CPU si on a le temps. Et le H.264 est encore là pour longtemps, c'est plus universel.
- Ben on peut vouloir garder les 10/12 bits du contenu, et pour certains trucs, genre les animes avec des applats, le 10 bits est plus efficace.

- Le son, c'est compliqué parce que c'est subjectif à mort. En vrai, en 2021, de l'AAC à 256 kb/s c'est un choix de consensus : c'est relativement bas comme débit et transparent à l'écoute pour la majorité des gens (aka on peut pas différencier du sans pertes). Et c'est surtout supporté à peu près partout. Les autres codecs avec pertes ont peu d'intérêt, éventuellement Opus à bas débit (plus efficace). L'AC3, c'est vieux et pas super efficace, le seul intérêt c'est que c'est bien supporté pour les Home Cinema. Et accessoirement que c'est le codec utilisé en VoD/DVD/Blu-ray dans pas mal de cas. Après, y a le sans pertes, mais c'est plus psychologique qu'autre chose, avec l'avantage d'être intéressant pour l'archivage, si un jour on trouve un super codec on pourra réencoder à partir d'une base propre. 

Et pour la vitesse, c'est très (très) dépendant de l'encodeur GPU. Y a des encodeurs très rapides sans utiliser le CPU, d'autres qui font une partie du taf' dessus, etc.

----------


## Rocca

Merci déjà pour ces réponses et merci d'avance pour un futur dossier sur le sujet.  ::):  

Disons que ça intéresse quand même pas mal de monde et qu'il n'y a pas énormément de documentation sur le sujet. Et puis on postes ici les éventuels sujets donc j'en profite. 

Sinon petite remarque concernant les benchs et autres. De manière générale, et je peux très bien le comprendre, vous faites des stats sur les nouveaux Ryzen vs  Intel... Il serait intéressant, c'est une idée hein, de laisser un processeur de génération N-2 voir N-3 dans les stats (même combats pour les GPu) afin que les lecteurs puissent apprécier plus finement les résultats. 

Exemple, dans les derniers tests, s'il y avait aussi le R7 2700X, ou son équivalent I7 8700K, je pourrais mieux apprécier un éventuel gain au changement de config ou juste pour ma culture personnelle. Je ne demande pas spécialement à ce qu'il y ait à chaque fois pléthore de processeurs, mais une référence en N-2 ou N-3 serait pas mal. Disons qu'on est en 2021 et que le R7 2700X date de 2019, pour mon cas, avoir un petit comparatif le mentionnant ou autre de sa génération, cela permettra de reprendre les numéros d'avant et pouvoir comparer avec l'étalon choisi. Idem pour les cartes graphiques, ayant une GTX 1070 Ti à la louche, elle est proche d'une RTX 2060 (de mémoire), ça me permet de comparer aux nouvelles cartes graphiques. 

C'est un constat et pas seulement dans vos résultats à vous ce qui est un peu dommage, je pense.

Tu vois l'idée ?

EDIT : je viens de voir que dans les performances en jeu, il y a le R7 2700X, mais pas dans les performances en applicatifs ce qui est dommage, mais l'idée est déjà là, faut continuer  :;):

----------


## Dandu

On est limité à 15 CPU, et j'avais pas le 2700X sous la main pour les tests, malheureusement.

----------


## Rocca

> On est limité à 15 CPU, et j'avais pas le 2700X sous la main pour les tests, malheureusement.


Ah bon, pourtant il apparait sur les tests CPU en gaming, mais pas en performance applicatifs  ::P:

----------


## Dandu

La raison est bassement matérielle : c'est le CPU de la machine personnelle d'Oni, et on est plus en télétravail que d'habitude. Mais du coup, j'ai pas fait le banc de test habituel dessus.

----------


## Rocca

> La raison est bassement matérielle : c'est le CPU de la machine personnelle d'Oni, et on est plus en télétravail que d'habitude. Mais du coup, j'ai pas fait le banc de test habituel dessus.


Sinon pendant que tu passes par là, à part la fiche sur le site, on ne peut pas contacter ceux qui s'occupent des abonnements ? 

En résumé, j'ai fait une demande pour mon CPC Hardware non reçu, ils m'ont envoyé par erreur à la place le Canard PC tout court et j'ai refais une demande restée sans nouvelles. Le hic c'est qu'il faut annuler cette dernière demande, car la revue est apparu il y a 3 jours dans ma boite aux lettres. Alors, elle ne fait pas 200 m2, mais j'imagine que le facteur à la flemme de lire les noms  :tired:  et la personne que l'a reçu a mis du temps (plus de 1 mois) à me la remettre dans la boite aux lettres...  ::rolleyes::  

Ce qui me fait dire ça, c'est que l'emballage et en plastique comme d'habitude avec mon numéro d'abonné et pas une enveloppe comme pour le canard pc reçu.

Bref, c'est juste pour savoir qui est-ce que je dois avertir pour dire "STOP" c'est "OK" je l'ai eu  ::): 

EDIT : Problème réglé concernant la revue  ::): 




> La raison est bassement matérielle : c'est le CPU de la machine personnelle d'Oni, et on est plus en télétravail que d'habitude. Mais du coup, j'ai pas fait le banc de test habituel dessus.


On ne parlait pas de la même page au final.  ::P:  Effectivement, un peu plus loin, là où il y a les conseils pour le choix des processeurs en fonction des gammes, j'ai pu noter les 15 CPU avec des CPU à N-3 voire N-4 en génération ce qui est très bien  :;):  Après je dis ça, mais en gagnant un peu sur les espaces et en taille de police, y'a peut-être moyen d'en mettre vingt au lieu de 15  ::):

----------


## Rocca

Bonjour,

Alors, vu le titre, je dirais que c'est ici qu'il faut poster, mais si ce n'est pas le cas, je ferais un copier/coller dans le bon topic. Et désolé si l'idée est déjà passée par là.

Il m'est venu une idée d'article qui peut intéresser un public plus large qu'habituellement, mais qui intéressera surement aussi des canards, en lisant des articles de "comment retrouvez son téléphone en cas de vol".

*Idée :* *un article sur les outils pour tracer nos chers enfants. J'entends les enfants n'ayant pas de téléphone* (sinon c'est plutôt facile) et des outils gratuits et payants sous forme d'abonnement. Perso, le mien à 4 ans et c'est pas pour savoir ce qu'il fait avec les copains, mais plutôt en cas de loupé quelconque ou plus grave.

Pas que je sois parano ou autre, mais l'idéal pour moi serait de pouvoir glisser un traceur GPS dans un de ses vêtements afin qu'en cas de " moment panique" on puisse savoir où il est rapidement. 

Y'a pas mal d'outils, mais c'est souvent des gros machins à accrocher à un sac à dos ce qui reste voyant et inefficace si le sac n'est pas avec lui. 

Voilà pour l'idée. J'ai bien entendu déjà fait quelques recherches, mais un article de 3-4 pages sur le sujet couplé, pourquoi pas, avec 2-3 pages sur les services offerts pour retrouver son téléphone et comment procéder, serait peut-être un "sujet" pas mal et restant dans le domaine "geek" public large.

Pour la deuxième partie "portable volé", on pourrait par exemple aborder précisément ce qu'il convient de faire "avant" le vol et ce que cela implique (coucou google qui c'est tout sur mes déplacements...).

Au final, ça fait une idée donnant deux articles proches avec passerelle, le téléphone, facile  ::): 

Y'a déjà de la littérature, mais une partie date et c'est pas la même approche sérieuse qu'on trouver dans CPC Hardware et qui fait que je suis abonné  ::):

----------


## Dandu

Globalement, je suis très partagé, je suis vraiment pas fan de ce genre de choses, parce que les dérives sont (très) rapides.

----------


## Rocca

> Globalement, je suis très partagé, je suis vraiment pas fan de ce genre de choses, parce que les dérives sont (très) rapides.


Ouai, je suis pas journaliste donc un peu naïf sur ce que peuvent en faire les lecteurs quand je donne une idée. 

Maintenant, tu peux débuter l'article en faisant un petit rappel d'un point de vue légale  ::): 

Et puis, la rédaction peut éventuellement se focaliser sur les trucs pour enfants. Dans les autres tests que j'ai pu voir, pas très approfondis, une utilisation détournée serait vite démasquée... Et puis si tu veux espionner un ado ou ta compagne (pour ce dernier point faut se poser des questions plus importantes), il suffit de subtiliser son téléphone et c'est vite vu. Ce qui m'intéresse pour la partie téléphone c'est la partie "comment on fait et quelles sont les conséquences sur les données...". Par exemple, faut-il avoir en permanence la géolocalisation activée (en lisant sur le site de google et autre on dirait que oui et non quand le portable est éteint ça semble difficile  ::rolleyes::  ) ?? 

C'est une idée à voir avec les autres canards et au sein de la rédaction, même si perso cela m'intéresse pas mal en tant que parents d'un petit de 4 ans et pour mon smartphone perso en cas de vol/perte...  :;): 

Merci pour ta réponse en tout cas, je te laisse méditer.  ::):

----------


## Markus

Je suis plutôt pour l'idée de Rocca. Je me suis posé la question aussi et je n'ai pas été convaincu par ce que j'ai pu trouver sur le net. Je n'ai trouvé que des montres énormes.

----------


## gros_bidule

En plus de l'aspect légal, cela pose aussi une question sociétale. Là, on parle de pister un enfant. Sans aller jusqu'à vous juger (puis dur de cerner qqun avec 5 lignes sur un fofo ^^), qu'est ce qui vous a amené à ressentir le besoin de pister vos enfants ? Est-ce que cette pratique a déjà prouvé son efficacité, par exemple en empêchant un drame (si oui, dans quelles conditions) ? Ou, à la manière des alarmes VeriTruc, c'est un matraquage publicitaire (entre autres choses) qui joue sur vos peurs pour essayer de vendre un produit qui, si l'on regarde des stats ou des cas pratiques, et que l'on se pose pour étudier comment ça marche, est très très loin d'être utile ?
Vraiment, cette tentation de pister des enfants me fait très peur. Peur pour les parents qui sont poussé à une pareille extrémité (et si demain on propose la puce GPS sous la peau ?), et peur pour les enfants qui n'ont pas mérité d'être pisté.

Quand à la localisation du smartphone en cas de vol, le GPS ne servira à rien (et hélas, j'en ai vu passer). Le premier truc que le voleur fait, c'est d'éteindre le smartphone dans les minutes qui viennent après le délit (appuyer 3s sur le bouton power, ça va...). Déjà là, c'est mort pour toi. Puis, au calme, reset et revente. Quand bien même tu as des coordonnés GPS, tu ne pourras rien en faire.
La seule chose à faire, c'est de porter plainte au poste de police/gendarmerie du coin pour qu'ils sachent qu'il y a vol, ou des vols, et que des mesures soient éventuellement prises pour limiter ce genre de vol.

----------


## tompalmer

C'est là où notre enfance des années 80-90 avec des parents qui s'en battaient les couilles de nous laisser sortir nous met la petite larme  ::P:

----------


## Orhin

> C'est là où notre enfance des années 80-90 avec des parents qui s'en battaient les couilles de nous laisser sortir nous met la petite larme


Ben surtout qu'à l'époque on avait peu de moyen de prévenir nos parents facilement en cas d'imprévu/sortie impromptue avec des potes.
Fallait appeler depuis un fixe ou une cabine vers le fixe de la maison en espérant qu'il y ait quelqu'un de présent.

Maintenant n'importe quel gosse peut envoyer un message à ses parents pour prévenir de ce qu'il se passe.

----------


## gros_bidule

> C'est là où notre enfance des années 80-90 avec des parents qui s'en battaient les couilles de nous laisser sortir nous met la petite larme


Je pense que c'est une idée reçue ^^. Tu as peut être eu ou connu des parents comme ça, mais j'ai plein d'exemples contraires (mes parents, ceux d'amis...). Les parents nés durant le baby boom ne sont pas tous devenus des parents j'menfoutistes aux cheveux longs et pattes d'ef, loin de là.
_gros_bidule made in 84, en région parisienne en plus, wesh wesh_   :^_^:

----------


## Markus

Je donnerai pas de détails de vie perso. Je ne sais pas si tu es parent, mais aujourd'hui quand je laisse ma fille à l'école ou aller chez une copine seule pour qu'elle prenne de l'autonomie je ne peux pas m'empêcher de penser à tout ce qui peut arriver. Mais elle doit prendre cette autonomie et la technologie permet aujourd'hui d'avoir en plus une sécurité. Nos parents n'avaient pas cette possibilité. Alors oui je regarde comment je peux faire. Et quand tu as vu une fois une publication comme quoi des enfants ont été abordés par un homme en camionnette dans la commune d'a côté, que tu as vérifié l'information et qu'elle est vraie ben désolé mais deux ans après j'y pense à chaque fois et pourtant elle doit grandir.

----------


## Dandu

On va réfléchir à un truc, mais petit résumé, parce qu'on en a testé à une époque (pour les chiens...)

• Les applis téléphones, etc., c'est non. Même pour un gosse, je suis pas certain que légalement ça pose pas de soucis :D

• Y a des appareils actifs, en gros des récepteurs GPS qui communiquent ensuite en GSM (par exemple) pour donner la position exacte. C'est pas ouf, pour deux raisons. D'abord, l'autonomie est pas géniale, forcément, faut une grosse batterie, c'est pas les appareils avec la techno la plus récente, etc. Et la localisation est pas géniale : en GPS pur, faut être dehors, depuis un certain temps, l'appareil doit voir le ciel, etc. On peut utiliser les autres technos de localisation, mais ça dépend des réseaux Wi-Fi (donc faut en avoir) ou duréseau GSM, donc c'est pas précis en dehors des villes. Y a pleins de trucs espions chinois comme ça, qui va juste localiser les antennes, donc parfois avec plusieurs km de précision.

• Y a des trackers modernes, en Bluetooth, genre les trucs Apple. Ca localise pas directement, en fait : le tag émet, se signale, et les appareils alentours (bon, les iPhone chez Apple) peuvent le détecter et remonter la position. c'est précis s'il y a beaucoup d'iPhone, mais Apple a blondé le truc pour éviter de surveiller les gosses, justement (ou sa femme, etc.), c'est pensé pour des objets perdus.

Mais le soucis, c'est que je veux pas que l'article parte en débat sociétal sur la sécurité, donc je vais voir ce que je peux faire. Sécurité ou pas, j'ai *vraiment* du mal sur ça (et pourtant, je suis équipé avec des appateils qui surveillent chez moi). Mais les dérives sont un peu trop visibles pour moi.

----------


## Rocca

> En plus de l'aspect légal, cela pose aussi une question sociétale. Là, on parle de pister un enfant. Sans aller jusqu'à vous juger (puis dur de cerner qqun avec 5 lignes sur un fofo ^^), qu'est ce qui vous a amené à ressentir le besoin de pister vos enfants ?


Regarde plus haut, t'auras ta réponse (poste Markus). C'est triste, mais des gamins/gamines qui se font aborder par des inconnus y'en a pas mal malheureusement.




> Est-ce que cette pratique a déjà prouvé son efficacité, par exemple en empêchant un drame (si oui, dans quelles conditions) ? Ou, à la manière des alarmes VeriTruc, c'est un matraquage publicitaire (entre autres choses) qui joue sur vos peurs pour essayer de vendre un produit qui, si l'on regarde des stats ou des cas pratiques, et que l'on se pose pour étudier comment ça marche, est très très loin d'être utile ?


Aucune idée en France et récemment. Par contre, voir exemple plus bas.


J'ai pas vu de pub sur le sujet, je regarde pas trop la télé et je m'en bas royalement de ce qui s'y raconte sincèrement et idem pour les sites internet. En attendant, j'ai un exemple perso. Un pote s'est fait défoncé 15 fois ça porte de derrière pas des couillons en l'espace de 2 ans. Ils volaient pas forcément quelque chose, juste 3-4 trucs et pas tout le temps. Il a installé une caméra LIDL fictive avec le fil qui va bien..., depuis deux ans, zéro défonçage de porte depuis.





> Vraiment, cette tentation de pister des enfants me fait très peur. Peur pour les parents qui sont poussé à une pareille extrémité (et si demain on propose la puce GPS sous la peau ?), et peur pour les enfants qui n'ont pas mérité d'être pisté.


Tu regardes un peu trop de films.  ::P:   Le gamin à 4 ans, il s'en branle d'être pisté. Même si tes interrogations sont intéressantes et peuvent amener la question à quel âge on arrête cette surveillance. En effet, cela demande réflexion plus profond au final. 




> Quand à la localisation du smartphone en cas de vol, le GPS ne servira à rien (et hélas, j'en ai vu passer). Le premier truc que le voleur fait, c'est d'éteindre le smartphone dans les minutes qui viennent après le délit (appuyer 3s sur le bouton power, ça va...). Déjà là, c'est mort pour toi. Puis, au calme, reset et revente. Quand bien même tu as des coordonnés GPS, tu ne pourras rien en faire.
> La seule chose à faire, c'est de porter plainte au poste de police/gendarmerie du coin pour qu'ils sachent qu'il y a vol, ou des vols, et que des mesures soient éventuellement prises pour limiter ce genre de vol.


Ben justement non. Si tu lis sur certains sites et si tu as l'appli qui va bien dedans, le téléphone peut-être allumé à distance et ensuite être verrouillé (d'où ma question de comment est-ce possible ?). Certains proposent un verrouillage dès l'alerte avec prise de vue. 

Perso, la partie téléphone c'est par curiosité plutôt qu'autre chose. Je mets rarement plus de 200 euros dans un téléphone donc il n'intéresse pas grand monde et si ça arrive...


Sinon, je lançais l'idée par curiosité intellectuel dans un premier temps (voir postes ci-dessus) et savoir dans le cas où je viendrais à envisager une telle chose ce qui est disponible sur le marché. Après tout y'a bien des tests sur les ampoules et autres gadgets, pourquoi pas ce genre d'objets afin d'être informé ? 


Pour finir, je ne connais pas directement la personne et je ne donnerais pas non plus de détails sur ma vie, mais j'ai un collègue qui a eu l'occasion d'avoir vécu le kidnapping de la gamine de son pote à l'étranger en live (flippant sérieusement). Et devine quoi. Les forces de l'ordre locales (c'était en Biélorussie si je dis pas de conneries y'a 6 ans maintenant) on retrouvé la gamine en 3 heures. Les couillons n'ont pas remarqué qu'elle avait une petite sacoche sous son manteau qui contenait une tablette avec SIM et localisation activée. 

Donc ok, c'étaient pas des malins, mais les parents étaient bien contents pour le coup.


Et pour finir, plus récemment, je dirais y' a 3 ans maintenant, j'avais lu un article sur un cambriolage. Les gendarmes ont été frappés chez les messieurs ayant empruntés les tablettes (apparemment ils n'ont pas pensé qu'ils pouvaient être localisée).  ::rolleyes::  De toute manière, aujourd'hui, les cambrioleurs ne prennent plus les appareils électroniques, car trop merdiques. Par exemple, tu peux bloquer définitivement un téléphone avec le numéro IMEI... 

Bref, je ne veux pas lancer de débats, je donnais une idée. Après tout c'est pas plus sujet à débat que Mac vs PC ou les câbles sons à 200 euros sont-ils vraiment supérieurs on nous prendrait-on pour des pigeons  ::P:

----------


## tompalmer

[QUOTE]


> bon, les iPhone chez Apple


En fait je crois que c'est tous les appareils Apple (en tous cas c'était vendu comme ça il y a 2 ans), donc même MAC.

----------


## Rocca

> On va réfléchir à un truc, mais petit résumé, parce qu'on en a testé à une époque (pour les chiens...)
> 
> • Les applis téléphones, etc., c'est non. Même pour un gosse, je suis pas certain que légalement ça pose pas de soucis :D


C'était plutôt pour la partie, on m'a volé mon téléphone. Comment peut-on rallumer un téléphone et est-ce vraiment possible et l'efficacité du truc. Y'a pas mal de solution payantes et gratuites... Pour le traçage de gamin, y'a déjà ce qu'il faut à partir du moment où il a un téléphone. Ils mettent ça sous "contrôle parental".




> • Y a des appareils actifs, en gros des récepteurs GPS qui communiquent ensuite en GSM (par exemple) pour donner la position exacte. C'est pas ouf, pour deux raisons. D'abord, l'autonomie est pas géniale, forcément, faut une grosse batterie, c'est pas les appareils avec la techno la plus récente, etc. Et la localisation est pas géniale : en GPS pur, faut être dehors, depuis un certain temps, l'appareil doit voir le ciel, etc. On peut utiliser les autres technos de localisation, mais ça dépend des réseaux Wi-Fi (donc faut en avoir) ou duréseau GSM, donc c'est pas précis en dehors des villes. Y a pleins de trucs espions chinois comme ça, qui va juste localiser les antennes, donc parfois avec plusieurs km de précision.
> 
> • Y a des trackers modernes, en Bluetooth, genre les trucs Apple. Ca localise pas directement, en fait : le tag émet, se signale, et les appareils alentours (bon, les iPhone chez Apple) peuvent le détecter et remonter la position. c'est précis s'il y a beaucoup d'iPhone, mais Apple a blondé le truc pour éviter de surveiller les gosses, justement (ou sa femme, etc.), c'est pensé pour des objets perdus.


C'est ce genre de choses qui m'intéressent et comprendre comment ça fonctionne (partie geek, un peu comment savoir comment le BIOS/UEFI se lance...) et si je veux un outil pour mon gamin... (le jour où il a un téléphone, il y a 15 tutos en deux clics à ma portée  ::P: ).




> Mais le soucis, c'est que je veux pas que l'article parte en débat sociétal sur la sécurité, donc je vais voir ce que je peux faire. Sécurité ou pas, j'ai *vraiment* du mal sur ça (et pourtant, je suis équipé avec des appateils qui surveillent chez moi). Mais les dérives sont un peu trop visibles pour moi.


Je comprends ouai. Je ne pensais pas que mon idée enflammerait les foules pour être franc. Le plus drôle dans l'histoire c'est que c'est comme avec stop covid. On en parle partout les gens flippent qu'on puisse savoir où c'est qu'ils sont passés, ne veulent pas l'installer... et à côté de ça ils ont google/android avec full options trace moi à fond les ballons sans parler de WhatMerde et toute la boîte à merdes dans le genre de l'ami Zuck qui transfère directement tout tes contacts et on ne sait quoi sur le serveurs... 

Bref, si c'est trop chaud, pas grave  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

[QUOTE=tompalmer;13378509]


> En fait je crois que c'est tous les appareils Apple (en tous cas c'était vendu comme ça il y a 2 ans), donc même MAC.


C'est justement lors d'une discussion avec des connaissances sous Iphone qui se tracent mutuellement pas consentement réciproque que m'est venu l'idée 

Spoiler Alert! 


 plus ça va plus elle me semble mauvaise ladite idée 

 (bon faut dire qu'ils habitent un pays où les braquages, kidnappings c'est pas juste à la télé).

----------


## Markus

> ou les câbles sons à 200 euros sont-ils vraiment supérieurs on nous prendrait-on pour des pigeons


Il y a eu un article de CPC HW sur le sujet  ::siffle::

----------


## gros_bidule

Haaaa oui ! Le dossier sur l'_idiophilie_. C'était beau  ::XD::

----------


## KOUB

> Haaaa oui ! Le dossier sur l'_idiophilie_. C'était beau


Qui est d'ailleurs en archive gratuite :

https://www.canardpc.com/hardware/idiophilie

----------


## Wobak

> Qui est d'ailleurs en archive gratuite :
> 
> https://www.canardpc.com/hardware/idiophilie


Y'avait même eu un test en double écoute avec des audiophiles pour voir s'ils font la différence entre un câble random et un câble de luxe.

----------


## SuperLowl

> De toute manière, aujourd'hui, les cambrioleurs ne prennent plus les appareils électroniques, car trop merdiques. Par exemple, tu peux bloquer définitivement un téléphone avec le numéro IMEI...


C'est faux. Mais vraiment faux.
Je me suis fait cambrioler il y a un an et je peux te dire que TOUS les appareils électroniques de taille raisonnable y sont passés. Et la gendarmerie nous a confirmé que c'était le cas sur tous les cambriolages qu'ils traitaient.
Donc MacBook Pro, Switch, etc. y sont passés.

La gendarmerie m'a demandé si j'avais activé la localisation sur mon Mac, ça pourrait les aider. Bah manque de bol, non. Je désactive ça sur tous mes appareils (et je continue de le faire après cette histoire).


Bon par contre j'avoue que le dossier sur le fonctionnement des ces technologies m'intéresse aussi. Sans proposer de solutions, juste le fonctionnement théorique.

----------


## tompalmer

Le problème c'est que la localisation ne sert pas à grand chose, tu peux juste effacer / verouiller ta session utilisateur, mais les mecs formatent et c'est bon

par contre un dossier qui ne fait que recopier la Press release d'Apple et nous explique le fonctionnement d'un GPS ou de la localisation par WIFI, c'est vu et revu (so 2012)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je comprends ouai. Je ne pensais pas que mon idée enflammerait les foules pour être franc. Le plus drôle dans l'histoire c'est que c'est comme avec stop covid. On en parle partout les gens flippent qu'on puisse savoir où c'est qu'ils sont passés, ne veulent pas l'installer... et à côté de ça ils ont google/android avec full options trace moi à fond les ballons sans parler de WhatMerde et toute la boîte à merdes dans le genre de l'ami Zuck qui transfère directement tout tes contacts et on ne sait quoi sur le serveurs...


Le problème c'est qu'avec les entreprises privées, tu as théoriquement donné ton consentement (dans la pratique y'a quand même des traqueurs très curieux). 

Mais dans l'ensemble des choses, t'as un service rendu et tu peux arrêter de l'utiliser. 

Avec le public (mais pas stop covid), tu risques bien plus que de recevoir une pub ou une fuite de donnée. 
Y'a quand même des gens qui se font Swatter parce qu'ils cherchent des cocottes minutes sur Google

----------


## Wobak

> Le problème c'est que la localisation ne sert pas à grand chose, tu peux juste effacer / verouiller ta session utilisateur, mais les mecs formatent et c'est bon


J'ai cru comprendre que le "find my Phone" d'Apple (celui de Google je ne sais pas) permettait de verrouiller définitivement tant que tu ne le déverrouillais pas toi même.

Comment tu formates un iPad/iPhone de 0 ? Y'a une procédure pour ça ? (no troll, je pose vraiment la question)

Je confirme aussi que dans mon cambriolage, tous les laptops / tablettes à portée ont disparu.

----------


## Dandu

[QUOTE=tompalmer;13378509]


> En fait je crois que c'est tous les appareils Apple (en tous cas c'était vendu comme ça il y a 2 ans), donc même MAC.


Les AirTags, c'est récent (genre ça sort cette semaine), c'est autre chose. Y a une localisation sur les appareils en général chez Apple , mais c'est pas super précis (enfin, ça dépend des cas).




> Le problème c'est que la localisation ne sert pas à grand chose, tu peux juste effacer / verouiller ta session utilisateur, mais les mecs formatent et c'est bon
> 
> par contre un dossier qui ne fait que recopier la Press release d'Apple et nous explique le fonctionnement d'un GPS ou de la localisation par WIFI, c'est vu et revu (so 2012)


Ben non. D'une part, une protection bien faite (celle d'Apple sur les Mac pas trop vieux), c'est mort, tu peux rien faire (et pas formater). Le Mac est bloqué et au mieux, t'as des pièces détachées. Y a eu des solutions matérielles, mais sur les récents, c'est mort. 

Et la localisation des tags modernes, c'est justement pas des GPS ou du simple Wi-Fi, le tag lui-même se localise même pas, c'est tout à fait différent.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai cru comprendre que le "find my Phone" d'Apple (celui de Google je ne sais pas) permettait de verrouiller définitivement tant que tu ne le déverrouillais pas toi même.
> 
> Comment tu formates un iPad/iPhone de 0 ? Y'a une procédure pour ça ? (no troll, je pose vraiment la question)
> 
> Je confirme aussi que dans mon cambriolage, tous les laptops / tablettes à portée ont disparu.


Globalement, un iPhone déclaré volé (et bloqué), c'est mort. Ca part en pièce détachée si t'as pas le mot de passe.

----------


## tompalmer

> Ben non. D'une part, une protection bien faite (celle d'Apple sur les Mac pas trop vieux), c'est mort, tu peux rien faire (et pas formater). Le Mac est bloqué et au mieux, t'as des pièces détachées.


Je l'ignorais tiens. 




> Et la localisation des tags modernes, c'est justement pas des GPS ou du simple Wi-Fi, le tag lui-même se localise même pas, c'est tout à fait différent.


ça j'ai compris, mais je trouvais pas que ça mérite un dossier, suffit de lire le communiqué de presse d'Apple, en plus y'a pas de recul dessus

----------


## Mastaba

> Je me suis fait cambrioler il y a un an et je peux te dire que TOUS les appareils électroniques de taille raisonnable y sont passés. Et la gendarmerie nous a confirmé que c'était le cas sur tous les cambriolages qu'ils traitaient.





> Je confirme aussi que dans mon cambriolage, tous les laptops / tablettes à portée ont disparu.


Bordel mais tout le monde se fait cambrioler?  :WTF:  ::mellow::  ::o: 

Du coup faut faire un dossier pour confectionner son robot-sentinelle à base de roomba+rasberry pi+M134

----------


## Rocca

> Y'avait même eu un test en double écoute avec des audiophiles pour voir s'ils font la différence entre un câble random et un câble de luxe.


C'est justement pour ça que j'évoquais le sujet, je me rappelle très bien du sujet et par curiosité, j'avais zieuté sur lesdits forums de spécialistes  ::):  




> C'est faux. Mais vraiment faux.
> Je me suis fait cambrioler il y a un an et je peux te dire que TOUS les appareils électroniques de taille raisonnable y sont passés. Et la gendarmerie nous a confirmé que c'était le cas sur tous les cambriolages qu'ils traitaient.
> Donc MacBook Pro, Switch, etc. y sont passés.
> 
> La gendarmerie m'a demandé si j'avais activé la localisation sur mon Mac, ça pourrait les aider. Bah manque de bol, non. Je désactive ça sur tous mes appareils (et je continue de le faire après cette histoire).
> 
> 
> Bon par contre j'avoue que le dossier sur le fonctionnement des ces technologies m'intéresse aussi. Sans proposer de solutions, juste le fonctionnement théorique.


Ben écoute, c'est l'escadron de Gendarmerie local qui s'occupe des cambriolages qui me l'a indiqué. Et si tu regardes les reportages sur le même sujet, tu verras qu'ils te disent la même chose. Après désolé pour toi et je veux bien te croire hein, c'est peut-être aussi en fonction des régions, départements...  :;):  

Pour l'IMEI, je ne suis pas fabricant de téléphone, mais de ce que j'ai compris, si tu décides de bloquer le téléphone en fournissant ce fameux numéro, il ne pourra plus se connecter au réseau et je ne sais plus quoi d'autres d'où ma demande d'article sur le sujet  ::P:

----------


## Mydriaze

Un article sur les DAC? Je m'y intéresse, sans vraiment etre sur que ca me serve. J'ai une carte mère haut de gamme avec un chipset intégré soi-disant haut de gamme lui aussi, rebrandé SupremeFX par Asus. Aucune idée si un DAC améliorerait ou non mon circuit son.
Sinon j'en profite pour vous féliciter pour le travail de CPC hardware. Mon seul regret c'est que vous soyez bi (mensuel, hein, paniquez pas). Je suis le canard qui vous a envoyé sa Logitech MX510 pour illustrer un de vos articles, autant dire que je suis de la famille donc.  :B):

----------


## Rocca

> Un article sur les DAC? Je m'y intéresse, sans vraiment etre sur que ca me serve. J'ai une carte mère haut de gamme avec un chipset intégré soi-disant haut de gamme lui aussi, rebrandé SupremeFX par Asus. Aucune idée si un DAC améliorerait ou non mon circuit son.
> Sinon j'en profite pour vous féliciter pour le travail de CPC hardware. Mon seul regret c'est que vous soyez bi (mensuel, hein, paniquez pas). Je suis le canard qui vous a envoyé sa Logitech MX510 pour illustrer un de vos articles, autant dire que je suis de la famille donc.


Ben le sujet a déjà été abordé non ? Grosso modo à part un usage particulier (Musiciens par exemple) le circuit intégré est largement suffisant et tu ne verras aucun différence. Et puis y'a pas que le DAC. Il faut le matos wifi derrière qui va bien et ça monte très vite.  ::):

----------


## olih

Une idée de sujet : Tester des chargeurs multi ports comme https://www.amazon.fr/Anker-PowerPor...dp/B00YTJ45HM/ par exemple.
Vu que le nombre d'appareil portables est de plus en plus important, l'idée d'avoir un chargeur unique pour de multiples appareils est tentant. Et vu la dangerosité des chargeurs de merde, un débroussaillage de ce qui existe pourrait être sympa.

Voila  ::ninja:: .

----------


## gros_bidule

Les Simpsons l'ont fait, les Simpsons l'ont fait ? Heu pardon, Doc TB l'a fait ! Doc TB l'a fait !

Et le dossier était un peu _incendiaire_ : si c'est trop peu cher pour être vrai, c'est l'da merde  ::): 

[edit] Ha pardon, une actualisation. Ben ça n'a sûrement pas changé ^^.

----------


## olih

> Les Simpsons l'ont fait, les Simpsons l'ont fait ? Heu pardon, Doc TB l'a fait ! Doc TB l'a fait !
> 
> Et le dossier était un peu _incendiaire_ : si c'est trop peu cher pour être vrai, c'est l'da merde 
> 
> [edit] Ha pardon, une actualisation. Ben ça n'a sûrement pas changé ^^.


C'était sur les chargeurs de base non ? Pour le coup, je pense plus aux stations de rechargement de ce style :

----------


## Rocca

Salut les canards,

Juste pour dire merci pour l'article sur les traqueurs Bluetooth dans Canard PC Hardware numéro 49  ::):  Pour l'instant, je ne lu que ça, je l'ai eu aujourd'hui. 

Très intéressant la partie juridique au passage  :;):  

Pour finir, c'est un nouveau "format" ? J'ai l'impression que la revue est plus rigide que les autres et me parait plus épaisse. Cela me va hein, c'était juste une question/impression.

----------


## sosoran

> Qui est d'ailleurs en archive gratuite :
> 
> https://www.canardpc.com/hardware/idiophilie


ca m'a bien fait rire tiens en cliquant sur ton lien x)

----------


## Dandu

> Salut les canards,
> 
> Juste pour dire merci pour l'article sur les traqueurs Bluetooth dans Canard PC Hardware numéro 49  Pour l'instant, je ne l'ai que ça, je l'ai eu aujourd'hui. 
> 
> Très intéressant la partie juridique au passage  
> 
> Pour finir, c'est un nouveau "format" ? J'ai l'impression que la revue est plus rigide que les autres et me parait plus épaisse. Cela me va hein, c'était juste une question/impression.


Merci. Et oui, on a la même couverture (plus rigide) que Canard PC.

Le magazine arrive sur le web aussi (probablement mercredi, date de sortie officielle)

----------


## sosoran

Je me permet de remonter une micro-faute : 



> Fin mai 2021, l’hébergeur français Scaleway a publié un communiqué expliquant que la culture de Chia sera tout simplement interdite sur certains de ses serveurs, notamment ceux *embarquent* des SSD.


ici

----------


## Graouu

Quand je vois la consommation des 3080 voir plus je me dis, un sujet sur combien ça coûte, en coût réel et concrètement par mois, de jouer en 1080p en full/2k full ou 4k full avec une 1080/2080/3080/3090. Est ce que cela pourrait être intéressant ? Parce que je me dis que entre 90w et 300w en jouant 2 heures par jour, au mois, çà peut commencer à piquer non ? Bon par énorme je sais mais ce serait intéressant je pense. A comparer avec une switch/PS4/PS5/XBOX X etc...

----------


## Dandu

En France, en (très) gros : 1 W = 1 € (en permanence). Donc à 2h/jour, c'est pas énorme

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je me permet de remonter une micro-faute : 
> 
> ici


Corrigé, merci

----------


## amiral_slip

je me fais souvent avoir par des cochonneries pas cher sur un site qui finit par "zon"

dernier en date, un multiport HDMI censé etre 4k qui fait des freeze et ecran noir avec 2 source 4K dessus. Ca fait tres julien courbet comme article, mais pourquoi pas?

----------


## ducon

> je me fais souvent avoir par des cochonneries pas cher sur un site qui finit par "zon"


Et qui commence par « pri » ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Rocca

Bonjour les canards,

Concernant le dernier numéro, je me permets une petite suggestion qui pour les cartes graphiques, suite à l'intervention de d'autres canards, a été retenue à l'époque. 

A la page 28, on a 15 CPU un coup d'oeil. 

Comme pour les cartes graphiques (voir messages précédents d'il y a longtemps  ::ninja:: ), le classement ne me parait pas le plus pertinent. Je m'explique. Le classement est croissant du CPU ayant les plus basses performances aux meilleures performances single core. C'est cool, mais pas cohérent pour moi. 

Aujourd'hui des usages single cores ça n'existe plus vraiment. Pour les sceptiques, je vous invite à passer par MSconfig, mettre 1 core, et rebooter le PC. Vous serez vite fixés. Le démarrage est un plus lent, l'ouverture d'une application est plus lente, le chargement d'une page dans le navigateur est plus lent... Bref, tout est plus lent. J'avais fait le test avec un i7 750 à l'époque pour une autre raison et je m'étais rendu compte de ça. C'est pas non plus spectaculaire, mais on a l'impression d'utiliser un intel atom. C'est utilisable, mais tout est au ralenti. 

Alors, il est certes intéressant d'avoir la performances "single core", mais le classement devrait à mon sens être fait en multicores pour le classement des processeurs. Quand on achète et utilise un CPU en 2021, c'est pas pour ces performances sur un core, mais sur le CPU dans son ensemble et surtout le haut de gamme (encodage notamment...). 

Je vous vois venir avec les jeux. Alors déjà dans le test, y'a pas de jeux  ::P: 

Je rajouterais que oui une fréquence plus élevée est un avantage pour certaines applications, comme les jeux, mais ce n'est pas sur un seul core à moins qu'on me démontre le contraire. Que tous les cores ne soient pas utilisés, oui, mais que seul un le soit, j'y crois déjà moins et pour ça, il suffit de faire le test ci-dessus.

Par conséquent, je voterais pour un classement pour multicores et non single core. A mon sens cela serait plus cohérent, simple à lire et représentatif de la réalité.  ::): 

Voilà pour mon avis  :;):

----------


## gros_bidule

Complètement d'accord  ::): 

D'ailleurs pour les jeux, c'est aussi le multicoeur qui prime aujourd'hui. Peu de gros jeux (AAA etc) gourmands ne le sont que sur un cœur, hormis de vieux jeux (ou récentes bouses) non multithreadés. Et même là, l'évolution des CPU font que même si la fréquence de base n'est pas super élevée, les jeux monocœur tournent généralement bien.
Bref, osef du monocœur. C'est une relique du passé dont même Sydney Fox ne voudrait pas.  :Emo:

----------


## gros_bidule

Sinon, éventuelle idée de sujet : les chargeurs usb-c et leur compatibilité avec les ordis portables.
Ex : j'ai un Dell XPS 15 pouces avec port usb-c, et un chargeur normal, qui va sur une prise dédiée, mais la charge usb-c est officiellement permise. Mon taff me fournit un MacBook avec un chargeur usb-c dont la puissance (toutes les caractéristiques en fait) est supérieure à celle du chargeur Dell (en même temps c'est un mac récent avec core-i9 etc, truc de malade qui consomme énormément). Soucis : si je charge mon Dell avec le chargeur Apple, le pc me dit qu'il est sous alimenté, et donc il se charge plus lentement et Windows passe en économie d'énergie (comme sur batterie)  ::O: 
Mon hypothèse, car je l'ai déjà vu mais avec des chargeurs génériques non-usb-c : Dell reconnaît si c'est un chargeur Dell ou pas, et bride la charge si c'est pas du Dell officiel, même si sur le plan technique ça devrait passer.

Je pense à ça car j'envisage de me prendre un dock usb-c qui fait aussi charge, et j'hésite à prendre un modèle plus cher juste pour que ce soit du Dell.

Bref, les trucs à savoir sur la charge usb-c. La technique, mais aussi les magouilles. Ca me ferait mal de dépenser 200 balles dans un dock pour que la charge soit bridée ^^.

- - - Updated - - -

Un dossier aussi sur l'évolution des alims.
Par ex, ça fait quelques temps que l'on voit des chargeurs miniatures utilisant du *nitrure de gallium* (exemple https://us.anker.com/pages/ankernanoii). Qu'est ce que ça vaut ? D'après les fabricants c'est ré-vo-lu-tionnaire (comme d'hab quoi). Je pense que l'avis éclairé de CPCHW serait top.

----------


## Dandu

> Bonjour les canards,
> 
> Concernant le dernier numéro, je me permets une petite suggestion qui pour les cartes graphiques, suite à l'intervention de d'autres canards, a été retenue à l'époque. 
> 
> A la page 28, on a 15 CPU un coup d'oeil. 
> 
> Comme pour les cartes graphiques (voir messages précédents d'il y a longtemps ), le classement ne me parait pas le plus pertinent. Je m'explique. Le classement est croissant du CPU ayant les plus basses performances aux meilleures performances single core. C'est cool, mais pas cohérent pour moi. 
> 
> Aujourd'hui des usages single cores ça n'existe plus vraiment. Pour les sceptiques, je vous invite à passer par MSconfig, mettre 1 core, et rebooter le PC. Vous serez vite fixés. Le démarrage est un plus lent, l'ouverture d'une application est plus lente, le chargement d'une page dans le navigateur est plus lent... Bref, tout est plus lent. J'avais fait le test avec un i7 750 à l'époque pour une autre raison et je m'étais rendu compte de ça. C'est pas non plus spectaculaire, mais on a l'impression d'utiliser un intel atom. C'est utilisable, mais tout est au ralenti. 
> ...


C'est un peu plus compliqué. D'abord, une bonne partie des usages dépend directement des performances en single core. Vraiment. Pour un usage classique, faut évidemment du multicore, mais si t'en as deux, quatre ou seize, ça change pas des masses, y a pleins de tâches qui sont fondamentalement en single et qui dépendent des perfs dans ce truc là. Mais évidemment, avoir les autres coeurs pour les autres tâches aident. Idem dans les jeux : y a quand même une bonne partie des jeux qui utilise les coeurs supplémentaires pour pleins de choses, mais une partie importante dépend des perfs single core.

Puis faut bien comprendre que "single core", c'est essentiellement l'architecture et le Turbo, en vrai.

L'autre raison, nettement plus pragmatique, c'est que le single core permet de bien visualiser les gains d'architectures. Si on trie en multicore, le souci c'est qu'un CPU avec pleins de coeurs gagne mécaniquement, même si les performances globales sont faibles (fréquence, architecture, etc.). Typiquement, un Ryzen 16 coeurs est largement devant alors même que dans des usages classiques, un Ryzen avec moins de coeurs (ou un Intel) est devant pour pleins de raisons (dont la fréquence).

Le seul truc qui va être changé, c'est sur le site, on va mettre tous les CPU testés et pas uniquement 15. 




> Sinon, éventuelle idée de sujet : les chargeurs usb-c et leur compatibilité avec les ordis portables.
> Ex : j'ai un Dell XPS 15 pouces avec port usb-c, et un chargeur normal, qui va sur une prise dédiée, mais la charge usb-c est officiellement permise. Mon taff me fournit un MacBook avec un chargeur usb-c dont la puissance (toutes les caractéristiques en fait) est supérieure à celle du chargeur Dell (en même temps c'est un mac récent avec core-i9 etc, truc de malade qui consomme énormément). Soucis : si je charge mon Dell avec le chargeur Apple, le pc me dit qu'il est sous alimenté, et donc il se charge plus lentement et Windows passe en économie d'énergie (comme sur batterie) 
> Mon hypothèse, car je l'ai déjà vu mais avec des chargeurs génériques non-usb-c : Dell reconnaît si c'est un chargeur Dell ou pas, et bride la charge si c'est pas du Dell officiel, même si sur le plan technique ça devrait passer.
> 
> Je pense à ça car j'envisage de me prendre un dock usb-c qui fait aussi charge, et j'hésite à prendre un modèle plus cher juste pour que ce soit du Dell.
> 
> Bref, les trucs à savoir sur la charge usb-c. La technique, mais aussi les magouilles. Ca me ferait mal de dépenser 200 balles dans un dock pour que la charge soit bridée ^^.


Sur les chargeurs, c'est un peu compliqué : y a des limites imposées par certains constructeurs, y a des chargeurs pas aux normes pour tirer plus que les 100 W habituels, et (surtout) y a différents couples tension/intensité. Si jamais le PC attend une intensité élevée avec une tension précise, ça va passer sur le profil en-dessous. Et y a quelques couples obligatoires. Idem côté Apple : y a certains Mac qui ont une tension optionelle et qui utilisent celle de base si elle est pas dispo, etc.

macOS permet de voir au moins la tension utilisée, mais sinon y a des adaptateurs USB pratiques pour ça, qui affichent les valeurs en cours.

----------


## Old_Bear

Je voudrais faire une suggestion pour le guide d'achat dans le secteur "Boitiers".
Tous les boitiers proposés sont des boitiers sobres et design plutôt orientés silence.
Le fait de ne pas avoir de panneau en verre trempé me va bien, par contre les façades pleines me posent un problème pour des boitiers avec des configs puissantes qui vont servir à jouer.

Sur deux points, brutalement, ma doctrine perso en matière de boitiers de joueurs, le RGB c'est le mal et l'airflow c'est le bien.

J'ai fait et je continue à faire des essais, je n'ose pas appeler ça des tests, plus ou moins réussis avec des boitiers que j'achete, que je récupère, que je reconditionne avant de donner des PC à des personnes qui en ont besoin.
Pour un PC qui va servir à faire de la bureautique, de la navigation Internet à regarder des vidéos les boitiers du guide sont OK.
Par contre pour du jeu, il faut impérativement un boitier avec potentiellement de grosses possibilités d'évolution côté ventilation.
Sinon, on se trouve avec des joueurs qui accumulent les fausses bonnes solution en ajoutant des solutions AIO de watercooling pour tenter de maitriser les températures de la config.
Par exemple, en ajoutant un 2eme AIO pour le GPU dans un boitier fermé comme le Fractal Design Define R6 avec une config i9 9900KF / RTX 3090.

Il existe très peu de boitiers qui concilient façade ouverte et paroi fermée.
Par contre, il existe maintenant pas mal de boitiers orienté airflow qui restent en mode "aquarium" avec du verre trempé, j'en ai fait un liste rapide, pas du tout exhaustive ...
- bequiet! Silent Base 802 
- bequiet! Pure Base 500DX
- Cooler Master MasterBox NR600
- Corsair 275R Airflow
- Corsair iCUE 220T RGB Airflow
- Corsair 4000D Aiflow
- Corsair 5000D Aiflow
- Fractal Design Focus G
- Fractal Design Meshify C – TG
- Lian Li LANCOOL II MESH RGB Noir
- Phanteks Eclipse P300 Air
- Phanteks Enthoo Pro M Tempered Glass Special Edition
- Silverstone PM02
- Silverstone FARA R1 PRO 

Ma suggestion serait donc de confronter ma doctrine pour les boitiers dédiés au jeux avec d'autres expériences et peut être des approches plus documentées techniquement.
Ce serait aussi de proposer des boitiers avec une façade ouverte comme alternatives.

----------


## SuperLowl

Ici ce sont les suggestions pour le magazine Hardware.
Je ne sais pas s'il existe un équivalent pour le magazine JV.

----------


## eiremanoffrance

> Ici ce sont les suggestions pour le magazine Hardware.
> Je ne sais pas s'il existe un équivalent pour le magazine JV.


En effet... tu fais bien de le faire remarquer je le reposte ailleurs

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Salut, je ne sais plus si c'est dans cpc hardware ou ailleurs que j'avais lu que les lunettes anti lumière bleue ne servaient à rien.Je viens d'aller à un rdv chez l 'ophtalmologiste et parmi les papiers cloués aux murs il y en a un qui recommande expressément d'en porter pour réduire la fatigue visuelle devant les écrans. Du coup je me demande si ça ne vaudrait pas le coup de faire ou refaire un article sur ce sujet car je vois qu'on en parle de plus en plus, les streamers commencent à en porter,etc....

----------


## Oncle_Bob

CanardPC Hardware, sous la plume de Doc TB, avait fait un chouette dossier sur le sujet, très complet. Il date du premier juillet 2017, donc c'est assez récent.

Voir le dossier en question par ici l(ien).

----------


## Dandu

L'article est en ligne pour les abonnés et y a pas grand chose à dire de plus.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Ah oui ? Mes excuses, je le vois accessible gratuitement pour tout le monde. Là je ne suis pas connecté à mon compte du site.

Peut-être préciser s'il a été publié dans CanardPC Hardware et si oui, dans quel numéro. Ca je l'ignore.

*Edit :* Merci gros_bidule, je commençais à douter ^^.

----------


## gros_bidule

Les streamers qui en portent, je pense qu'il faut faire attention, car ils utilisent aussi des chaises gamer et autres idioties. Des streamers ophtalmologistes éventuellement ^^, mais des streamers gamers/journalistes/etc ne sont absolument pas qualifiés pour (dé)conseiller des lunettes avec traitement anti-lumière bleue. A vrai dire, ça soulève plutôt le sujet du placement de produit dans le streaming, et dans la vidéo sur internet en général (YT...), qui est tout bonnement scandaleux. Mais le sujet est déjà très documenté.

Enfin, en pratique, pourquoi porter des lunettes anti-lumière bleue quand tu peux généralement (et gratuitement) régler ton écran pour qu'il diminue l'émission de cette lumière ? Tous les OS (ordi et mobile) proposent cela depuis quelques temps, et pour les anciens il existe des apps.

Sinon, sisi, le dossier mentionné par Oncle_Bob est bien gratos  ::):

----------


## tompalmer

C'est pas gratuit a partir de la page https://www.canardpc.com/hardware/do...hysiologiques/

C'est dommage j'étais pris dans la lecture  ::ninja::

----------


## KOUB

> C'est pas gratuit a partir de la page https://www.canardpc.com/hardware/do...hysiologiques/
> 
> C'est dommage j'étais pris dans la lecture


C'est comme le crack, la première dose est gratuite  ::ninja::

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Ah mince, pardon, je n'ai pas pensé à vérifier au-delà de la première page de l'article :s.

----------


## gros_bidule

3 pages sur 7 sont accessibles. Les 4 dernières c'est peut être un oubli ?

----------


## Dandu

Je vais vérifier demain, parce que généralement on met soit le premier gratuit (et c'est tout), soit tout.

----------


## Curry Mastah

A mon avis il y aurait moyen de faire un dossier bien fourni sur le marché des pcs ITX qui est complètement pété. Notamment pour les raisons suivantes: 

- prix des composants systématiquement plus élevé pour moins de fonctionnalités (cartes-mère limitées à deux slots de ram et moins de connectique)
- la jungle de l'incompatibilité: il faut faire des recherches intensives pour savoir quels coolers cpu/cartes graphiques/alims sont compatibles avec tel boîtier
- le cas des risers pcie: un composant très coûteux, à la compatibilité douteuse et potentiellement une source d'incendie (voir affaire NZXT)

Pour m'être monté moi-même un pc mini ITX récemment, je peux dire que c'était vraiment pas une sinécure.

----------


## Dandu

Oui, enfin le premier point, c'est obvious quand même qu'un format compact a moins d'extensions, non ?

----------


## SuperLowl

Pas sûr que ça intéresse le lectorat de CPC HW mais l'exercice me semble sympa : quid des configurations en-dehors des boitiers "classiques" ? Je pense ici aux deskmods, les PC intégrés aux bureaux. Je ne sais pas si il y a beaucoup de choses à raconter mais ça peut faire une config' alternative sympa. Ou alors expliquer pourquoi c'est une mauvaise idée.

----------


## Old_Bear

Boitiers orientés Airflow (suite) ... pour accompagner ces boitiers et dans le but d'accompagner des configs de joueurs qui chauffent de plus en plus avec en particulier des cartes graphiques dont la consommation électique est parfois extrême, il faut envisager les solution de refroidissement du boitier mais aussi des CPU et GPU. Par exemple, en détail ...
- Ventilateurs de boitier,
- Ventirad ou water cooling pour les processeurs,
- Refroidissement axial ou turbine et water cooling pour les cartes graphiques,
- Refroidissement et positionnement des SSD.

----------


## Rocca

Bonjour à tous et à toutes. 

Super le dernier numéro (le 50), j'ai pas encore tout lu, mais vraiment intéressant. Un vrai plaisir à lire ce numéro  ::):  

Sinon, deux petits points à titre d'avis / indications. 

*1er point :* Dans la config "économique" Ducky vous proposez comme SSD le Samsung 980 1 To. Outre, un problème de ce SSD dans certaines situations, d'après les tests que j'ai pu lire, le choix me parait pas cohérent pour la Ducky. Disons qu'on vise la classe "éco", on ne s'attend pas à des sièges en cuir  ::):  

Vous indiquez un prix de 150 euros (on le trouve entre 105 et 160 euros). Or, en face, vous avez, par exemple, le SN550 WDBlue qu'on trouve facilement autour des 90 euros (voire moins) et qui offre des performances correctes à peine en dessous du 980. Certes les performances sont moindres, mais on vise la classe "éco" donc le moins cher en PCIe NVMe  ::): 

Ayant eu le SSD en question (voir ma signature), les débits sont plus que corrects et la différence est à mon avis peu perceptible dans la vraie vie par rapport au 980.  

*Second point :* 

Je suis pénible sur le sujet  ::P:  

Dans la partie carte graphique vous classez les GPU par ordre en 1080p. Effectivement c'est un choix comme un autre. Néanmoins, ne serait-il pas plus judicieux de les classer dans l'ordre en fonction de la définition 1440p ? Je m'explique. Aujourd'hui, il suffit de faire un tour dans le topic des écrans, les lecteurs et autres font souvent le choix du 1440p pour diverses raisons. La première consiste à ne pas vider son livret A pour l'achat d'un écran 27/32 pouces 60Hz/144 Hz et la carte graphique qui va avec. En effet, à mon sens en tout cas, les écrans 1440p sont aujourd'hui un choix judicieux pour profiter d'une définition supérieure tout en restant "raisonnable" sur le budget écran et GPU. 

Le 1080p, même si très présent (surtout au travail) encore aujourd'hui, et quand même sur le chemin du "has been" et les upgrade se font vers du 1440p ou 2160p. 

Je rajouterais pour finir, qu'en les classant par 1440p les résultats sont plus proches de ce qui est attendu en fonction de la gamme et très proches du 4K aussi  :;):  

Le but n'est pas de lancer une guerre 1080p vs 1440p et autres, mais je pense que les lecteurs de CPCHW sont plutôt accès vers les nouveaux composants et renouvellent plus souvent leur matériel que les autres catégories de personnes non "geek", il serait donc plus intéressant de tenir compte de cette évolution plus rapide du matériel au niveau des écrans. Non  ::huh::  

Je pense que si on faisant un sondage sur le topic des configs, les écrans 1080 p seraient plutôt rares "in fine".

Ce ne sont que des suggestions, il ne faut pas y voir une critique négative  :;):

----------


## gros_bidule

Le 1080p est loin d'être has been, à mon humble avis  ::):  On peut le choisir pour le matos peu cher qu'on y associe et donc les petits budgets (la masse des acheteurs, même si les mags aiment parler gros chiffres et GPU à 1000 balles), ou simplement parce qu'on ne trouve pas d'intérêt au 1440p.
Je serais plutôt intéressé par des configs plus réalistes dans ces tests. Le CPU est souvent trop puissant par rapport au GPU, du moins pour les GPU bas/milieu de gamme. Aujourd'hui, on compare des GPU en les voyant afficher du 120 ou 200 FPS (c'est délirant pour les petits budgets), mais dans la vraie vie on voudrait plutôt savoir si les jeux tournent vers 60 FPS avec un CPU de la même gamme que le GPU. C'est pas grave si le CPU "limite", vu que c'est ce qui arrivera en vrai. Pas grand monde ne veut savoir ce que donne une 1060 avec un CPU qui coûte plus cher que ledit GPU ^^, encore moins en détails High / Ultra.
Et vu la crise des prix qu'on connaît, bcp de monde va rester sur sa 1060, ou acheter juste une 1650, pas plus. A part 2 ou 3 geeks dépensiers, qui va acheter une 3070 ?

Je sais que vous (CPC) pensez que les gros GPU et CPU c'est ce que les lecteurs veulent lire (quand je lis ça j'entends un vendeur me dire que les gens veulent du jambon bien rose et donc des nitrites, désolé ^^). Mais avez-vous seulement essayé de délaisser un peu tout ce monde des GPU et CPU à 1000 balles, casques audio à 300, routeur gamer à 400€ (alors qu'on a des modèles aussi performants à 80 balles, pour de vrai), souris à 200 balles (qui en plus sont fragiles)... Vous pourriez être surpris. Y'a pas que la perf dans la vie, y'a aussi la conso (et l'écologie, sujet à la mode), le confort...
Vos guides d'achats sont bien, car il y a toutes les gammes de prix, mais les tests sont trop souvent sur des produits de luxe, ou du matos gamer trop cher pour ce que c'est. A mon humble avis.

[edit]
Pour le comparatif de perfs 1080p etc (et idem pour les CPU, avec tri par perf mono-coeur ou multi-coeur), peut être serait-il possible, si les astres s'alignent et que vous gagnez au loto, que la version web de CPCHW affiche un tableau interactif, dans le sens où l'on pourrait choisir sur quelle définition trier ?

----------


## Rocca

> Le 1080p est loin d'être has been, à mon humble avis


Alors ce que je voulais dire, "has been" pour les lecteurs de CPCHW. Pour de la bureautique et jusqu'au 24 pouces le 1080p est très bien. Pour des écrans plus grands et d'autres usages, hors PC portable, le 1080p est clairement désuet pour moi. Même s'il garde un énorme avantage au niveau du prix et que pour travailler en bureautique, deux écrans 1080p, sont plus efficaces qu'un seul 27 pouces en 1440p (j'ai tout le loisir de tester les deux), dès que tu sors de cette usage, ne serait-ce que pour un affichage à l'écran, le 1080p est clairement dépassé. 

Après cela ne veut pas dire que ça n'intéresse personne hein. Pour ma famille, je leur ai conseillé un 24 pouces en 1080p. 

Là où tu as raison, c'est que d'après STEAM, le 1080p reste très très très majoritaire (j'en suis surpris). 

Maintenant, le CPCHW a pour objectif l'upgrade, donc mon raisonnement reste valable  :;):

----------


## Praetor

#Team_Rocca

Les gens qui lisent CPCHW sont des "enthusiasts" comme disent les marketeux. On est probablement suréquipés par rapport au quidam, autant en quantité qu'en qualité. Se baser sur les statistiques Steam est a priori représentatif des joueurs, mais pas certain que ce soit représentatifs des lecteurs de CPC voire CPCHW. Si on se base sur ce forum on semble quand même être plutôt dans la zone 30+ et CSP+, donc avec un pouvoir d'achat supérieur à la moyenne. Alors que dans les statistiques Steam il doit y avoir beaucoup d'adolescents, de gens habitant dans des pays moins riches, de casuals (qui jouent de temps en temps sur une machine de bureautique) et de CSP bien plus diverses qui n'ont ni ce pouvoir d'achat, ni cet intérêt pour le HW.

----------


## Rocca

> #Team_Rocca
> 
> Les gens qui lisent CPCHW sont des "enthusiasts" comme disent les marketeux. On est probablement suréquipés par rapport au quidam, autant en quantité qu'en qualité. Se baser sur les statistiques Steam est a priori représentatif des joueurs, mais pas certain que ce soit représentatifs des lecteurs de CPC voire CPCHW. Si on se base sur ce forum on semble quand même être plutôt dans la zone 30+ et CSP+, donc avec un pouvoir d'achat supérieur à la moyenne. Alors que dans les statistiques Steam il doit y avoir beaucoup d'adolescents, de gens habitant dans des pays moins riches, de casuals (qui jouent de temps en temps sur une machine de bureautique) et de CSP bien plus diverses qui n'ont ni ce pouvoir d'achat, ni cet intérêt pour le HW.


Je rajouterais plus (pour les joueurs steam), beaucoup de joueurs sur PC portable (qu'on peut mettre dans casuals comme indiqué ou non en fonction) et qui, pour la plupart, reste sur le moniteur intégré qui est la plupart du temps en 1080p maintenant (moins vrai avant).  ::):

----------


## Dandu

> Bonjour à tous et à toutes. 
> 
> Super le dernier numéro (le 50), j'ai pas encore tout lu, mais vraiment intéressant. Un vrai plaisir à lire ce numéro  
> 
> Sinon, deux petits points à titre d'avis / indications. 
> 
> *1er point :* Dans la config "économique" Ducky vous proposez comme SSD le Samsung 980 1 To. Outre, un problème de ce SSD dans certaines situations, d'après les tests que j'ai pu lire, le choix me parait pas cohérent pour la Ducky. Disons qu'on vise la classe "éco", on ne s'attend pas à des sièges en cuir  
> 
> Vous indiquez un prix de 150 euros (on le trouve entre 105 et 160 euros). Or, en face, vous avez, par exemple, le SN550 WDBlue qu'on trouve facilement autour des 90 euros (voire moins) et qui offre des performances correctes à peine en dessous du 980. Certes les performances sont moindres, mais on vise la classe "éco" donc le moins cher en PCIe NVMe 
> ...


Question 1 : le prix est assez variable et le 980 est souvent moins cher que le prix public. Mais c'est surtout que WD change parfois la mémoire sans le dire (notamment sur le SN550 d'ailleurs) et donc c'est plus sûr de prendre le 980.

Pour l 2, c'est compliqué. Y a quand même une bonne masse de joueurs encore en 1080p. 




> Le 1080p est loin d'être has been, à mon humble avis  On peut le choisir pour le matos peu cher qu'on y associe et donc les petits budgets (la masse des acheteurs, même si les mags aiment parler gros chiffres et GPU à 1000 balles), ou simplement parce qu'on ne trouve pas d'intérêt au 1440p.
> Je serais plutôt intéressé par des configs plus réalistes dans ces tests. Le CPU est souvent trop puissant par rapport au GPU, du moins pour les GPU bas/milieu de gamme. Aujourd'hui, on compare des GPU en les voyant afficher du 120 ou 200 FPS (c'est délirant pour les petits budgets), mais dans la vraie vie on voudrait plutôt savoir si les jeux tournent vers 60 FPS avec un CPU de la même gamme que le GPU. C'est pas grave si le CPU "limite", vu que c'est ce qui arrivera en vrai. Pas grand monde ne veut savoir ce que donne une 1060 avec un CPU qui coûte plus cher que ledit GPU ^^, encore moins en détails High / Ultra.
> Et vu la crise des prix qu'on connaît, bcp de monde va rester sur sa 1060, ou acheter juste une 1650, pas plus. A part 2 ou 3 geeks dépensiers, qui va acheter une 3070 ?
> 
> Je sais que vous (CPC) pensez que les gros GPU et CPU c'est ce que les lecteurs veulent lire (quand je lis ça j'entends un vendeur me dire que les gens veulent du jambon bien rose et donc des nitrites, désolé ^^). Mais avez-vous seulement essayé de délaisser un peu tout ce monde des GPU et CPU à 1000 balles, casques audio à 300, routeur gamer à 400€ (alors qu'on a des modèles aussi performants à 80 balles, pour de vrai), souris à 200 balles (qui en plus sont fragiles)... Vous pourriez être surpris. Y'a pas que la perf dans la vie, y'a aussi la conso (et l'écologie, sujet à la mode), le confort...
> Vos guides d'achats sont bien, car il y a toutes les gammes de prix, mais les tests sont trop souvent sur des produits de luxe, ou du matos gamer trop cher pour ce que c'est. A mon humble avis.
> 
> [edit]
> Pour le comparatif de perfs 1080p etc (et idem pour les CPU, avec tri par perf mono-coeur ou multi-coeur), peut être serait-il possible, si les astres s'alignent et que vous gagnez au loto, que la version web de CPCHW affiche un tableau interactif, dans le sens où l'on pourrait choisir sur quelle définition trier ?


Alors, plusieurs choses.

Piur les composants utilisés pour les tests, ça permet une comparaison et ça dépend aussi de ce qu'on a. On a pas des dizaines de plateformes, encore moins dans les conditions actuelles. En pratique, on teste avec un "gros" CPU (enfin, c'est un haut de gamme d'il y a quelques années) mais c'est mieux de voir quand le GPU limite que quand le CPU limite pour ce genre de tests.

Pour les achats, en vrai, c'est pas du tout le cas : les 3070 (et mieux) se vendent très bien. Le comportement il est exactement le contraire de ce que tu penses : y a pleins de gens qui comptaient partir sur une 3070 (au prix normal, c'est ce que les gens achètent) et qui partent sur plus gros quand il y a du stock. Y évidemment des gens qui restent sur ce qu'ils ont, mais les ventes des "petits" modèles, c'est plus ceux qui ont vraiment besoin d'un GPU.

Et sur les tests, je comprends pas bien ton problème : on teste toutes les gammes de prix. On teste pas (et heureusement) que les CPU à 1000 balles (c'est même plutôt rare). 

Prenons le 50 : on teste un CPU à 400 € (milieu de gamme), une carte graphique milieu de gamme, un NUC cher (OK), un routeur cher (mais on en a testé pleins de moins cher), une webcam cher, mais on a fait un comparo de modèles pas cher (et, spoiler, c'est pas bien). Dans les numéros précédents, on a testé des Core i5, un rad' à 50 €, un PC portable à 400 €, etc. Y a des tests de souris à 40 ou 50 € sur le site, etc.

Globalement, on essaye de sortir ce qui sort d'intéressant, et pas des trucs totalement inaccessible. Alors certes, on a pas testé des CPU à 100 € ou des GPU pas cher, mais y a une bonne raison : y en a pas. On a testé les Ryzen 3 à une époque, fait des dossiers sur l'entrée de gamme (Athlon/Pentium), mais pour le moment, y a plus d'entrée de gamme, tout simplement. Intel recycle les Core i3 avec deux génération de retard (et spoiler, je teste pas un CPU qui gagne 100 MHz), AMD a pas de Ryzen 3 en Zen 3, Nvidia et AMD renouvelle pas l'entrée de gamme, etc. On voulait tester la GT1010 mais elle sort pas, par exemple. Ou les RTX 3050. 

Pour le reste, on essaye de panacher un peu entre les produits qui font rêver, les produits qu'on *sait* qu'ils sont pas bons (c'est toujours amusant, tant à faire qu'à lire) et les trucs entre les deux. 

Par contre, faut être clair : les gens lisent (et veulent, c'est pas un délire, on a des sondages/infos sur le sujet) des tests de trucs haut de gamme qu'ils achèteront pas (parce qu'ils peuvent pas) et bas de gamme qu'ils achèteront pas (parce qu'ils savent que c'est nul). Les tests des trucs milieu de gamme sans surprises, c'est ce qu'ils achètent mais pas ce qu'ils veulent lire. On n'a pas de contraintes fortes sur l'audience, mais faut quand même intéresser un minimum les gens sur la couverture et sur les sujets. Le milieu de gamme que tout le monde achète (la GTX 1060 a une époque par exemple), ça intéresse moyennement les gens même si c'est ça qu'ils achètent, mais c'est un peu par défaut : c'est pas trop cher et c'est bien. 

Mais en vrai, sauf accident industriel/très grosse surprise, c'est ni intéressant à tester, ni vraiment à lire : "c'est bien, c'est suffisant, mais y a vraiment mieux".

----------


## Rocca

> Question 1 : le prix est assez variable et le 980 est souvent moins cher que le prix public. Mais c'est surtout que WD change parfois la mémoire sans le dire (notamment sur le SN550 d'ailleurs) et donc c'est plus sûr de prendre le 980.
> 
> Pour l 2, c'est compliqué. Y a quand même une bonne masse de joueurs encore en 1080p. 
> 
> 
> 
> Alors, plusieurs choses.
> 
> Piur les composants utilisés pour les tests, ça permet une comparaison et ça dépend aussi de ce qu'on a. On a pas des dizaines de plateformes, encore moins dans les conditions actuelles. En pratique, on teste avec un "gros" CPU (enfin, c'est un haut de gamme d'il y a quelques années) mais c'est mieux de voir quand le GPU limite que quand le CPU limite pour ce genre de tests.
> ...


Etant lecteur depuis le début et je ne prends pas mon cas pour une généralité, mais je serais surpris d'être le seul. 

J'aime bien les tests du haut de gamme (que je n'achèterai pas) et du bas de gamme (que j'achèterai uniquement dans des cas très spécifiques), mais aussi milieu de gamme ce quoi, je vais acheter, même s'il est impossible de tester tout les cartes / CPU... 

Je te rejoins sur plusieurs choses. Faut du rêve et aussi rigoler (par exemple un machin super cher qui se fait démonter ou l'inverse, les bonnes surprises, ou alimentation de daube qui se fait démonter), mais je rajouterais faut aussi pouvoir comparer qualité/prix et avoir un peu de tout, ce qui pour moi est le cas actuellement dans les numéros, et c'est le plus important. 

J'aime bien le bas de gamme pour voir ce qu'il donne avec le minimum et éventuellement dans le cadre d'un achat particulier ou le haut de gamme juste pour le fun et la partie "plaisir", mais sans excès (des cartes à 5000 euros aucun intérêt). 

Voilà pour mon avis de lecteur. 

En tout cas ce numéro 50 m'a bien plu pour la partie que j'ai lu et le précédent également avec l'article sur les cryptos notamment.

Bon courage pour la semaine et la préparation du prochain. 

*PS : bon j'imagine que vous attendez la sortie, mais y'a pas eu de grandes infos sur W11. Notamment, est-ce que les processeurs, du genre i5 7200 U ou i7 6700HQ, pourrons finalement être pris en charge (si tout le reste est ok, TPM; secure boot...) et avoir les mises à jour sans encombres, même si au départ en doit faire une installation avec une ISO ?* Vaste sujet pour le prochain numéro, j'imagine...

----------


## Praetor

> Y a quand même une bonne masse de joueurs encore en 1080p.


Certes, mais est-ce aussi le cas du lectorat de CPCHW? Sommes nous représentatifs de l'ensemble des joueurs? J'imagine que vous avez des statistiques là-dessus et que la réponse est oui.

----------


## Mastaba

Sur CPC on ne parle pas de 1080p et de 1440p, on parle de 1200p et de 1600p.  :Indeed:

----------


## Robix66

> Certes, mais est-ce aussi le cas du lectorat de CPCHW? Sommes nous représentatifs de l'ensemble des joueurs? J'imagine que vous avez des statistiques là-dessus et que la réponse est oui.


Tu peux jeter un œil aux statistiques Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey
2/3 des joueurs en 1080p.

----------


## olih

Je regarde ma 960 GTX et mon 2500K et je dis non ! Non à la dictature de la puissance  :tired: .

----------


## Praetor

> Tu peux jeter un œil aux statistiques Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey
> 2/3 des joueurs en 1080p.


Donc les lecteurs CPCHW sont représentatifs des joueurs sur Steam selon toi?

----------


## Robix66

Grosso modo, oui.

----------


## Xchroumfph

Ca monte un peu partout mais que diriez-vous d'un petit dossier/tuto sur l'undervolting ?

----------


## Rocca

> Grosso modo, oui.


Mouai bof pour moi. 

Suffit de voir les postes sur le topic des écrans et configs pour moi.

L'un de vous c'est comment lancer un sondage directement sur le forum ? 

On serait fixé comme ça  :;):

----------


## Robix66

> Mouai bof pour moi. 
> 
> Suffit de voir les postes sur le topic des écrans et configs pour moi.
> 
> L'un de vous c'est comment lancer un sondage directement sur le forum ? 
> 
> On serait fixé comme ça


Ouais mais là tu ne parles plus du lectorat de CPCHW, mais de ceux qui fréquentent le forum.

----------


## Dandu

> Etant lecteur depuis le début et je ne prends pas mon cas pour une généralité, mais je serais surpris d'être le seul. 
> 
> J'aime bien les tests du haut de gamme (que je n'achèterai pas) et du bas de gamme (que j'achèterai uniquement dans des cas très spécifiques), mais aussi milieu de gamme ce quoi, je vais acheter, même s'il est impossible de tester tout les cartes / CPU... 
> 
> Je te rejoins sur plusieurs choses. Faut du rêve et aussi rigoler (par exemple un machin super cher qui se fait démonter ou l'inverse, les bonnes surprises, ou alimentation de daube qui se fait démonter), mais je rajouterais faut aussi pouvoir comparer qualité/prix et avoir un peu de tout, ce qui pour moi est le cas actuellement dans les numéros, et c'est le plus important. 
> 
> J'aime bien le bas de gamme pour voir ce qu'il donne avec le minimum et éventuellement dans le cadre d'un achat particulier ou le haut de gamme juste pour le fun et la partie "plaisir", mais sans excès (des cartes à 5000 euros aucun intérêt). 
> 
> Voilà pour mon avis de lecteur. 
> ...


Ben en pratique, on essaye de tester un peu tout quand même, spécialement dans les domaines importants en hardware (CPU, GPU, etc.). Mais y a des cas ou c'est moins évident. Sur les accessoires de joueurs, les prêts se font essentiellement sur le haut de gamme, ils prêtent pas nécessairement l'entrée de gamme (ils savent que c'est pas bien) et ont tendance à diriger vers le haut quand on demande le milieu (bon, parfois, on achète aussi).

Et merci pour les deux numéros, on essaye de faire des choses un peu différentes pour le moment vu le contexte.

Pour Windows 11, on attendait la sortie, y a vraiment des choses qui ont changé récemment sur ça (et après notre bouclage). Normalement, y a un bon dossier dans le 51 de prévu. 




> Certes, mais est-ce aussi le cas du lectorat de CPCHW? Sommes nous représentatifs de l'ensemble des joueurs? J'imagine que vous avez des statistiques là-dessus et que la réponse est oui.


Alors, le lectorat CPC Hardware est plus âgé, et pas nécessairement joueur, même si c'est une part importante. Forcément, on a probablement plus de gens que la moyenne en 1440p, ne serait-ce que parce que on sait que nos lecteurs utilisent pas tellement de PC portables, contrairement au marché dans son ensemble. Je peux pas dire avec certitude qu'il y a plus de gens en 1440p qu'en 1080p, et j'en doute : vu les stats classique sur les moniteurs, c'est peu probable. Chez Steam, c'est 2/3 en 1080p et 1/10 en 1440p. Je doute que même chez nous, la tendance s'inverse vraiment.

Après, honnêtement, je pourrais passer mon outil pour trier sur du 1440p, mais a change pas grand chose en pratique, l'ordre est pratiquement identique.

----------


## Praetor

> Alors, le lectorat CPC Hardware est plus âgé, et pas nécessairement joueur, même si c'est une part importante. Forcément, on a probablement plus de gens que la moyenne en 1440p, ne serait-ce que parce que on sait que nos lecteurs utilisent pas tellement de PC portables, contrairement au marché dans son ensemble. Je peux pas dire avec certitude qu'il y a plus de gens en 1440p qu'en 1080p, et j'en doute : vu les stats classique sur les moniteurs, c'est peu probable. Chez Steam, c'est 2/3 en 1080p et 1/10 en 1440p. Je doute que même chez nous, la tendance s'inverse vraiment.


Merci pour ces précisions.




> Après, honnêtement, je pourrais passer mon outil pour trier sur du 1440p, mais a change pas grand chose en pratique, l'ordre est pratiquement identique.


En relatif c'est kif-kif, bon à savoir, merci.

----------


## Rocca

> Ouais mais là tu ne parles plus du lectorat de CPCHW, mais de ceux qui fréquentent le forum.


Oui c'est vrai. Je serais d'ailleurs curieux de savoir combien de lecteurs CPCHW fréquente le forum, notamment sa partie Hardware et software et l'inverse aussi  ::trollface::

----------


## gros_bidule

Il y a actuellement 360 personnes connectées (loggées) sur le fofo, et 1000 en invité (non loggés). En se disant que 5% des membres actifs du fofo sont connectés à un instant T, ça ferait 7200, dont une bonne partie ne s'intéresse pas au HW, et une autre partie n'est pas abonné au mag. Ca reste faible ^^. Simple hypothèse.

----------


## Old_Bear

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai apprécié les deux derniers numéros de CPC Hardware et pour tout dire je suis assez admiratif des personnes qui le font, dans le contexte actuel, il doit y avoir une grosse part d'abnégation. 
Comme nous avons tous des attentes, des utilisations et pratique différentes, chacun doit pouvoir trouver quelque chose, l'équilibre entre guide, tests, documentaire et pédagogie me parait bon.

Plutôt que d'avoir un cliché des accros au forum, il serait peut-être interessant d'avoir une image plus précise des abonnés, mais elle sera différente de celle de l'ensemble des lecteurs.
J'ai bien peur que le seul indicateur fiable soit les chiffres de vente et d'évolution des abonnements  ::unsure::

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Ca monte un peu partout mais que diriez-vous d'un petit dossier/tuto sur l'undervolting ?


Je m'auto-up vu que mon message était en dernière page. Je pense qu'il y aurait moyen de faire un truc vraiment chouette entre la théorie, la pratique, des benchs, etc...

----------


## gros_bidule

Un soucis avec l'undervolting c'est que ce n'est plus possible sur plein d'anciens CPU Intel (jusqu'aux core 8eme génération je crois, perso je suis touché sur un i7-8750H), ceci en prévention de la faille Plundervolt, qui consiste à baisser les tensions suffisamment violemment pour induire un état vulnérable (voir le site pour les explications). La réaction des éditeurs de bios (et de MS, le microcode étant diffusé par Windows Update si pas de MaJ du bios/uefi - donc difficile d'y échapper) fut de désactiver purement et simplement les possibilités d'undervolting.
La CM ou un logiciel (type Throttlestop) peut donc continuer de proposer l'undervolting, mais une fois Windows chargé, les tensions sont reconfigurées aux valeurs normales.

Un tel dossier ne ciblerait donc que les CPU Intel récents ou AMD (et encore, aujourd'hui on trouve bcp de laptops avec un CPU 8eme génération), ou éventuellement assez vieux pour être épargnés par la faille (?). Pas de soucis pour les GPU parcontre, enfin je crois  ::):

----------


## George Sable

Il y a des astuces pour modifier le BIOS et rétablir la possibilité d'undervolt : https://brendangreenley.com/undervol...ife-and-speed/

Je l'ai fait sur mon XPS, rien à signaler, ça fonctionne parfaitement.

----------


## Old_Bear

Une idée pour alimenter le futur dossier sur Window 11 ... derrière les petites modifs nécessaires et le relooking, il y a l'étape suivante de l'agenda de Microsoft, passer en fonctionnement "Windows as a service".

Il est possible de passer gratuitement de Windows 10 à Windows 11, mais il n'est pas possible d'acheter une licence Window 11. Le déploiement de Windows 11 devrait se prolonger largement en 2022, sans forcer, le but étant l'adoption par le plus grand nombre.

Mon hypothèse, c’est qu'à la fin du support de Windows 10, le 14 octobre 2025 , le "Windows as a service" s'imposera de lui-même, est-ce plausible ?

----------


## gros_bidule

Ca serait peut être un peu prématuré ? MS pourrait bien vendre des licences W11 bientôt, on ne sait pas grand chose sur ce sujet.
Windows as a service aussi, c'est comme le coup du "W10 est le dernier Windows", finalement pas tout à fait. On disait aussi que MS voulait un Windows débarrassé des vieilles API (win32...) pour ne proposer que des API modernes, et finalement que des applis du store : c'était peut être dans les plans de MS, mais on a vu que ça ne prenait pas, et MS permet aujourd'hui de proposer des applis win32 dans son store (ça peut vouloir dire que ces vieilles API vont perdurer encore longtemps).
Bref, c'est très compliqué. Il y a les volontés de MS vs la stagnation du marché et la volonté de rétrocompatibilité, qui est un soucis mais aussi une force de Windows. Apple peut se permettre de tout casser, mais on parle d'une secte où tout est vu comme _révolutionnaire_. MS a plus de contraintes, et s'adresse à plus de monde.

Le Windows as a service j'ai du mal à le voir venir. Parcontre, le Game as a service, il prend forme que ce soit chez la concurrence, ou chez MS directement via l'abo Xbox, et on arrive à un niveau où l'offre est cohérente. Perso, la pénurie de GPU ne me pose pas de soucis dans le sens où mon jeu se fait désormais dans ShadowPC (étant fibré, c'est juste nickel), et un jour dans Xbox dès que leur techno est assez au point (vu la richesse de l'abo, j'aurais tord de m'en priver). Je n'ai absolument plus envie d'acheter un PC gaming trop cher, trop gros ou trop bruyant, et devoir vendre un rein tous les 5 ans pour l'upgrader ou le renouveler. L'abo c'est pas si cher, et ça apporte du confort.
Les pro-gamers raleront à cause de la latence, mais 1/ ils sont minoritaires 2/ ils sont un peu de mauvaise foi.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Un soucis avec l'undervolting c'est que ce n'est plus possible sur plein d'anciens CPU Intel (jusqu'aux core 8eme génération je crois, perso je suis touché sur un i7-8750H), ceci en prévention de la faille Plundervolt, qui consiste à baisser les tensions suffisamment violemment pour induire un état vulnérable (voir le site pour les explications). La réaction des éditeurs de bios (et de MS, le microcode étant diffusé par Windows Update si pas de MaJ du bios/uefi - donc difficile d'y échapper) fut de désactiver purement et simplement les possibilités d'undervolting.
> La CM ou un logiciel (type Throttlestop) peut donc continuer de proposer l'undervolting, mais une fois Windows chargé, les tensions sont reconfigurées aux valeurs normales.
> 
> Un tel dossier ne ciblerait donc que les CPU Intel récents ou AMD (et encore, aujourd'hui on trouve bcp de laptops avec un CPU 8eme génération), ou éventuellement assez vieux pour être épargnés par la faille (?). Pas de soucis pour les GPU parcontre, enfin je crois


Je parlais bien des GPU. J'aurais du préciser.  :;):

----------


## gros_bidule

No problemo  ::): 
En effet, les GPU ça serait cool. En plus les outils sont plutôt matures depuis je crois ?

Et petite question : sur un portable qui a l'IGP du CPU, + un GPU, par ex une GeForce 1050 Ti. Je cherche à maximiser l'autonomie. Quand je lance HWMonitor, le GPU est allumé et fonctionne à des fréquences très peu élevées, mais fonctionne, alors que je n'en ai pas besoin. Est-ce HWMonitor qui allume le GPU pour voir ses stats ? Est-ce qu'en temps normal, quand je suis sur l'IGP, le GPU consomme qqchose ou est-il complètement éteint ? 
Ce qui me met la puce à l'oreille c'est que :
- 1/ on lit sur le web (mais je n'ai absolument pas la compétence pour valider) que désactiver le GPU dans le gestionnaire de périphériques ne sert à rien, car il restera allumé et placé en économie d'énergie
- 2/ si je vais dans le Gestionnaire de tâches de Windows, onglet Performance, il affiche la température du GPU uniquement si je l'ai préalablement sollicité via un jeu, ou si j'ai lance HWMonitor, ou si je clique sur ledit GPU pour voir ses stats. Le reste du temps, il n'affiche pas sa température. Dans tous les cas l'occupation du GPU est bien à 0%, c'est l'IGP qui est sollicité.
Ca donne l'impression que le GPU est en état de veille, pas éteint. Je comprendrais que ce soit pour le rallumer rapidement en cas de besoin. Mais, dans mon cas précis, n'en ayant absolument pas besoin, je me demande s'il est possible d'aller plus loin, sans pour autant dessouder le GPU ^^.

Sur un laptop d'il y a 2 ans (un Dell XPS 15). Optimus ne s'affiche pas (sur de vieux ordis y'a une icone dédiée en zone de notif), mais j'ai cru comprendre qu'il était intégré ou qqchose comme ça ? C'est peu flou, même si l'autonomie générale reste bonne, pas de soucis.

----------


## gros_bidule

Autre sujet : expliquer les fréquences de la RAM, et les timings. Ca ferait on bon rappel alors que la DDR5 arrive (même NetxINpact s'est planté sur le sujet).
- fréquence : on affiche la fréquence en équivalence SDR ? Expliquer pourquoi nos barrettes modernes ne tournent pas à des fréquences de folie, et où sont les gains
- timings : à quel moment les mauvais timings des barrettes DDRn+1 seront compensés par la montée en fréquence. Et pourquoi l'augmentation de la latence est compensée, car naïvement je vois ça comme une connexion internet avec le débit (fréquence) et la latence. Je voudrais améliorer les deux, et surtout pas avoir une latence plus élevée. Pourquoi pour la RAM c'est différent ?

Nota : c'est surtout une idée de sujet qui, je pense, serait sympa à lire dans un mag. Je ne cherche pas à avoir la réponse dans ce thread. Je dis cela car souvent, lorsqu'une idée n'est pas retenue, vous prenez du temps pour donner la réponse. C'est très sympa, pas de soucis, mais ce n'est pas nécessairement ce qui est demandé, et de toute façon si l'on veut l'info, on la trouve sur le web. On ne lit pas CPCHW parce qu'on n'a pas trouvé l'info ailleurs, on lit (pour certains) CPCHW aux WC parce qu'on apprécie votre plume, et qu'on préfère lire un seul mag plutôt qu'aller à la pèche aux infos à droite à gauche. Ce n'est pas une critique, c'était juste pour préciser et vous éviter de vous donner de la peine pour rien ^^.

----------


## Dandu

> Ca serait peut être un peu prématuré ? MS pourrait bien vendre des licences W11 bientôt, on ne sait pas grand chose sur ce sujet.
> Windows as a service aussi, c'est comme le coup du "W10 est le dernier Windows", finalement pas tout à fait. On disait aussi que MS voulait un Windows débarrassé des vieilles API (win32...) pour ne proposer que des API modernes, et finalement que des applis du store : c'était peut être dans les plans de MS, mais on a vu que ça ne prenait pas, et MS permet aujourd'hui de proposer des applis win32 dans son store (ça peut vouloir dire que ces vieilles API vont perdurer encore longtemps).
> Bref, c'est très compliqué. Il y a les volontés de MS vs la stagnation du marché et la volonté de rétrocompatibilité, qui est un soucis mais aussi une force de Windows. Apple peut se permettre de tout casser, mais on parle d'une secte où tout est vu comme _révolutionnaire_. MS a plus de contraintes, et s'adresse à plus de monde.
> 
> Le Windows as a service j'ai du mal à le voir venir. Parcontre, le Game as a service, il prend forme que ce soit chez la concurrence, ou chez MS directement via l'abo Xbox, et on arrive à un niveau où l'offre est cohérente. Perso, la pénurie de GPU ne me pose pas de soucis dans le sens où mon jeu se fait désormais dans ShadowPC (étant fibré, c'est juste nickel), et un jour dans Xbox dès que leur techno est assez au point (vu la richesse de l'abo, j'aurais tord de m'en priver). Je n'ai absolument plus envie d'acheter un PC gaming trop cher, trop gros ou trop bruyant, et devoir vendre un rein tous les 5 ans pour l'upgrader ou le renouveler. L'abo c'est pas si cher, et ça apporte du confort.
> Les pro-gamers raleront à cause de la latence, mais 1/ ils sont minoritaires 2/ ils sont un peu de mauvaise foi.


Pour le jeu, t'as quand même un biais fort, là. Parce que le jeu en cloud, il a exactement les mêmes problèmes que toi rapport à la pénurie. Shadow, ils ont rien, Microsoft, ben faut produire des Xbox, etc. Le cloud gaming a ca de particulier qu'il faut limite une machine par user, c'est (très) compliqué de partager. 

Et les deux derniers points, tu t'avances quand même. Y a pas que les pro-gamer qui voient la latence (et c'est pas de la mauvaise foi), y a pleins de cas ou c'est yper relou, ou alors on a une image moche (comme Stadia).

Et en dehors de tout ça, c'est pas ouf question environnement en pratique. Et ça suppose tout le monde fibré, ce qui est vraiment pas le cas. 




> No problemo 
> En effet, les GPU ça serait cool. En plus les outils sont plutôt matures depuis je crois ?
> 
> Et petite question : sur un portable qui a l'IGP du CPU, + un GPU, par ex une GeForce 1050 Ti. Je cherche à maximiser l'autonomie. Quand je lance HWMonitor, le GPU est allumé et fonctionne à des fréquences très peu élevées, mais fonctionne, alors que je n'en ai pas besoin. Est-ce HWMonitor qui allume le GPU pour voir ses stats ? Est-ce qu'en temps normal, quand je suis sur l'IGP, le GPU consomme qqchose ou est-il complètement éteint ? 
> Ce qui me met la puce à l'oreille c'est que :
> - 1/ on lit sur le web (mais je n'ai absolument pas la compétence pour valider) que désactiver le GPU dans le gestionnaire de périphériques ne sert à rien, car il restera allumé et placé en économie d'énergie
> - 2/ si je vais dans le Gestionnaire de tâches de Windows, onglet Performance, il affiche la température du GPU uniquement si je l'ai préalablement sollicité via un jeu, ou si j'ai lance HWMonitor, ou si je clique sur ledit GPU pour voir ses stats. Le reste du temps, il n'affiche pas sa température. Dans tous les cas l'occupation du GPU est bien à 0%, c'est l'IGP qui est sollicité.
> Ca donne l'impression que le GPU est en état de veille, pas éteint. Je comprendrais que ce soit pour le rallumer rapidement en cas de besoin. Mais, dans mon cas précis, n'en ayant absolument pas besoin, je me demande s'il est possible d'aller plus loin, sans pour autant dessouder le GPU ^^.
> 
> Sur un laptop d'il y a 2 ans (un Dell XPS 15). Optimus ne s'affiche pas (sur de vieux ordis y'a une icone dédiée en zone de notif), mais j'ai cru comprendre qu'il était intégré ou qqchose comme ça ? C'est peu flou, même si l'autonomie générale reste bonne, pas de soucis.


Ca dépend totalement des machines et des choix. Globalement ça reste allumé, y a très peu de solutions ou c'est coupé totalement, parce qu'il faut le rallumer vite pour certains usages. Au delà de la 3D, y a pas mal de machines qui forcent le GPU sur un écran externe par exemple. Puis y a pleins de machines ou ça existe pas parce que l'écran est un 120 Hz et que l'IGP Intel gère pas ça dans les vieilles versions, donc c'est sur GPU tout le temps.




> Autre sujet : expliquer les fréquences de la RAM, et les timings. Ca ferait on bon rappel alors que la DDR5 arrive (même NetxINpact s'est planté sur le sujet).
> - fréquence : on affiche la fréquence en équivalence SDR ? Expliquer pourquoi nos barrettes modernes ne tournent pas à des fréquences de folie, et où sont les gains
> - timings : à quel moment les mauvais timings des barrettes DDRn+1 seront compensés par la montée en fréquence. Et pourquoi l'augmentation de la latence est compensée, car naïvement je vois ça comme une connexion internet avec le débit (fréquence) et la latence. Je voudrais améliorer les deux, et surtout pas avoir une latence plus élevée. Pourquoi pour la RAM c'est différent ?
> 
> Nota : c'est surtout une idée de sujet qui, je pense, serait sympa à lire dans un mag. Je ne cherche pas à avoir la réponse dans ce thread. Je dis cela car souvent, lorsqu'une idée n'est pas retenue, vous prenez du temps pour donner la réponse. C'est très sympa, pas de soucis, mais ce n'est pas nécessairement ce qui est demandé, et de toute façon si l'on veut l'info, on la trouve sur le web. On ne lit pas CPCHW parce qu'on n'a pas trouvé l'info ailleurs, on lit (pour certains) CPCHW aux WC parce qu'on apprécie votre plume, et qu'on préfère lire un seul mag plutôt qu'aller à la pèche aux infos à droite à gauche. Ce n'est pas une critique, c'était juste pour préciser et vous éviter de vous donner de la peine pour rien ^^.


Je mets quand même une réponse ici rapidement, parce qu'on va probablement pas traiter la DDR5 dans le prochain numéro. On devrait avoir Alder Lake, mais pas nécessairement deux plateformes pour comparer.

Alors, on affiche *toujours* la fréquence en équivalent SDR, en fait. Mais on va pas afficher la fréquence réelle, vu qu'elle bouge pas réellement, justement.

Le second point, c'est spécial. Y a des usages qui vont amener de gros gains avec le débit (la compression par exemple), d'autres qui préfèrent la latence. En usage normal, c'est généralement assez mixte mais y a pas de grosses différences. Même maintenant, on devrait pas avoir des tas de cas ou DDR4 > DDR5, mais plutôt pas mal de cas ou ça change pas grand chose avec de la DDR5 plus onéreuse, donc pas très intéressante. 

Après, le fait que seule le débit augmente au départ, c'est un classique. Tu pars sur des technologies éprouvées pour une nouveauté, pour avoir un bon rendement. Techniquement, on peut faire de la DDR5 aux fréquences de la DDR4 modernes, en fait, mais c'est juste que ça va être (très) cher, donc on attend que stabiliser la fabrication avant d'y aller. Et ta connexion, elle est dans le même cas : actuellement, une "meilleure" connexion, c'est passer (par exemple) de la fibre à 300 Mb/s à celle à 1 Gb/s ou plus. Ben tu vas pas gagner en latence, et le gain en débit, il touche que certains usages. Tu va pas surfer plus vite avec 2 Gb/s qu'avec 300 Mb/s.  

Ca reste des arbitrages liés au coût dans pas mal de cas.

----------


## tompalmer

> Le cloud gaming a ca de particulier qu'il faut limite une machine par user, c'est (très) compliqué de partager.


Ah bon ? 

Après, même avec ça, je vois pas en quoi c'est plus mauvais pour l'environnement : Tu as moins de transport, le refroidissement est géré avec des méthodes plus efficaces, tout comme l'énergie (la machine est utilisée a 100%) et enfin on a une meilleure traçabilité du recyclage

Après ça pose d'autres questions (indépendance, modding, censure possible...) Et le coût réel surtout, je vois pas en quoi ça peut être plus économique

----------


## Wobak

> Ah bon ? 
> 
> Après, même avec ça, je vois pas en quoi c'est plus mauvais pour l'environnement : Tu as moins de transport, le refroidissement est géré avec des méthodes plus efficaces, tout comme l'énergie (la machine est utilisée a 100%) et enfin on a une meilleure traçabilité du recyclage
> 
> Après ça pose d'autres questions (indépendance, modding, censure possible...) Et le coût réel surtout, je vois pas en quoi ça peut être plus économique


Des machines rackables dans un datacenter ont souvent une consommation électrique pas forcément plus opti qu'un PC de bureau, surtout quand on colle des alimentations redondantes pour éviter les pannes.

----------


## Dandu

> Ah bon ? 
> 
> Après, même avec ça, je vois pas en quoi c'est plus mauvais pour l'environnement : Tu as moins de transport, le refroidissement est géré avec des méthodes plus efficaces, tout comme l'énergie (la machine est utilisée a 100%) et enfin on a une meilleure traçabilité du recyclage
> 
> Après ça pose d'autres questions (indépendance, modding, censure possible...) Et le coût réel surtout, je vois pas en quoi ça peut être plus économique


C'est tout le problème de Shadow and co.

Ca vise des joueurs, donc en pratique t'as une bonne partie de tes clients qui se connecte pas la journée, mais uniquement le soir. Et tous ensemble, spécialement quand un jeu à succès sort. Donc soit tu limites le nombre de place (pas ouf, même si des gens comme Sony le font), soit tu t'approches de « un client -> un GPU ». C'est probablement pas réellement un GPU par client, mais c'est très proche. 

C'est une des raisons pour lesquelles ils ont minés sur les offres Shadow : y a une partie de la journée ou les GPU font littéralement rien.


Et pour la consommation, déjà, en pratique t'as deux machines. T'as celle qui est dans le data center, et celle du client (qui peut consommer très peu, mais c'est pas le cvas de tout le monde). Un client matériel comme celui de Shadow, c'est léger, mais certains le font depuis une machine de bureau. 
Puis dans les faits, c'est des composants qui consomment plus dans certains cas (gros Xeon, GPU pro), avec une charge plus élevée que pour un usage standard (faut bien encoder les données pour l'envoi) et une charge moyenne plus élevée. Ton PC, il est probablement éteint/coupé la journée, le serveur pas réellement : soit il sert pour autre chose (miner, par exemple), soit il attend que tu te connectes. Même s'il y a des économies possibles sur certains points liés au refroidissement, on n'est pas du tout dans un cas classique de datacenter (chez Shadow, chaque serveur consommait plus de 3000 W en pointe, je sais pas comment c'est maintenant).

Et en plus, y a un truc un peu plus compliqué à mesurer, mais en partie présent : une surenchère matérielle couplée à un renouvellement en théorie plus rapide. Le fonctionnement va un peu dépendre des sociétés et des choix, mais globalement on va avoir une configuration plus puissante que la moyenne des joueurs (sans être extraordinaire, mais bon) donc qui consomme un peu plus que ce qu'une personne lambda mettrait dans son PC. Et c'est accentué par le fait que les "hardcore gamer" sont pas là, ça vise plutôt le joueur qui a pas envie de se faire chier avec le matos. Et le renouvellement est en théorie plus rapide, même si c'est un peu faussé actuellement. Au lancement de Shadow, ils espéraient vraiment changer de GPU à chaque génération, mais en pratique c'est pas le cas. Mais dans l'absolu, on est sur une mise à jour plus rapide parce que les gens payent, et donc ils vont moyennement aimer de se retrouver avec des GPU trop lents. Donc y a une surconsommation liée à ça. C'est un peu faussé parce que pour le moment, ben y a pas de GPU, donc pas de renouvellement (mais chez les joueurs classiques non plus). 

Mais le concept marketing fait que globalement, ça nécessite plus d'énergie et ça va créer plus de déchets en moyenne.

----------


## Orhin

> Mais le concept marketing fait que globalement, ça nécessite plus d'énergie et ça va créer plus de déchets en moyenne.


Le problème d'ailleurs n'est pas seulement dans le fait d'avoir des déchets, mais aussi dans le CO2 émit pour la production des nouvelles CG.
Si tu fais de l'analyse de cycle de vie du matos électronique, dans un pays avec une électricité décarbonée comme la France, la majorité du CO2 est émis lors de la production (TV, smartphone, PC, etc).

Du coup encourager un renouvellement plus régulier du matériel n'est clairement pas une bonne idée sur ce point.

----------


## tompalmer

Il me semblait que Stadia tournait sur du matos maison et plus adapté. 

Ensuite pour les histoires de pics de connexion, déja miner c'est bien, mais quand t'as un service accessible pour le monde entier ça devrait lisser un peu. 
Mais bon pour ça il faudrait que Shadow s'exporte aux US et en Asie, comme tous les trucs OVH ça va finir en faillite ou partir en fumée  ::ninja::

----------


## Praetor

Oui, la mutualisation ça ne marche que si c'est utilisé H24 grâce au décalage horaire. Après les week-end peuvent poser problème. Mais avec un marché dans un seul fuseau horaire ça mutualise que dalle en fait, car tout le monde va utiliser le service en même temps.

C'est le même problème que les transports en communs: il faut les dimensionner pour l'heure de pointe, et en dehors ils roulent à vide.

----------


## gros_bidule

Après Shadow a augmenté ses tarifs pour viser la rentabilité, et ils ont des plans plus larges que simplement proposer des machines de jeux en streaming. Leur évolution sera probablement intéressante à suivre.
L'écologie... je dirais qu'on ne souscrit pas à du cloud pour l'écologie (du moins c'est compliqué). Certains le pensent peut être vraiment, mais bon, et alors ?

----------


## Orhin

> C'est le même problème que les transports en communs: il faut les dimensionner pour l'heure de pointe, et en dehors ils roulent à vide.


À la grosse différence que tes transports en commun t'as des économies d'échelle.

----------


## tompalmer

Tant qu'on nous sort pas les stats complètement débiles du genre "garder un mail dans sa boite mail émet 1 tonne de CO2". ça m'a toujours rendu dingue

----------


## Mastaba

Mais que faire si cliquer sur le bouton pour supprimer le mail émet aussi 1tonne de CO² ?
Terrible dilemme.

----------


## gros_bidule

Haha  :^_^:  Puis bon, à ce compte là il faudrait limiter l'historique Twitch à 1j (imagine le stockage utilisé pour garder toutes les vidéos de DarkNarutoDu91 qui totalise 3 vues sur chacune de ses 200 vidéos de 2h), faire périmer les vidéos YT, etc. En comparaison, le stockage des emails (et leur exploitation par the Evil Google) c'est probablement un pet de mouche... :D

----------


## Dandu

> Il me semblait que Stadia tournait sur du matos maison et plus adapté. 
> 
> Ensuite pour les histoires de pics de connexion, déja miner c'est bien, mais quand t'as un service accessible pour le monde entier ça devrait lisser un peu. 
> Mais bon pour ça il faudrait que Shadow s'exporte aux US et en Asie, comme tous les trucs OVH ça va finir en faillite ou partir en fumée


Stadia a du matos maison, mais pas forcément plus adapté. C'est des trucs fait pour eux, mais un peu comme Microsoft ou Sony : y a des consoles pensées pour être rackées.

----------


## Ruvon

J'en profite : je ne participe pas vraiment aux discussions sur le hardware mais je suis ça avec curiosité et je voulais te remercier Dandu de prendre le temps de répondre sur ce topic  :;):

----------


## tompalmer

Quelques heures après que je daube sur OVH, panne mondiale  ::P:

----------


## gros_bidule

En même temps ne daubes-tu pas souvent sur OVH  ::ninja::  ? (je déconne, je n'en sais rien)

----------


## tompalmer

Si si, mais comme tous les trucs qui sont sur-recommandés "parce que c'est Français" et qui ont un rapport performance/prix pas joli. 

Comme Qwant également, ou Air France  ::ninja::

----------


## gros_bidule

Sur-recommandés ? Perf/prix pas joli ? Je me demande d'où tu sorts cela  :^_^: .
C'est tellement recommandé que l'état n'a pas choisit OVH pour son cloud de confiance (Thales bossera avec Google, Capgemini avec Orange...). OVH a qd même le label, mais il aurait mérité un coup de pouce.
On ne donne pas leur chance aux boites innovantes françaises, on leur préfère les amerloques ou des grosses structures qui ne font rien de bien, et après on s'étonne que lesdites boites innovantes ne grossissent pas (ou trop lentement). Clever Cloud par ex, c'est un excellent cloud FR qui mériterait d'être poussé par la France ou l'UE, il pourrait devenir un bon concurrent aux géants américains. Au lieu de ça on préfère donner des sous à Google ou dans des boites qui ne sortiront jamais un produit. Faut pas s'étonner.

----------


## tompalmer

Quand j'ai commencé a faire des sites web, tout le monde te poussait a utiliser OVH.

Que l'état ou les administrations utilisent des produits Français je m'en contrecarre tant que ça marche, mais si t'as mieux pour moins cher ailleurs faut pas te priver.
Je parle pas d'offres serveurs, mais sur les mutualisés c'était pas très compétitif'. Et là encore leur CDN est pas loin d'être le pire du marché. 

Et je parle pas du datacenter qui prend feu sans aucun système de redondance ou de sauvegarde off site obligatoire, c'est du "made in china" au prix du "Made in France"

----------


## gros_bidule

Je me demande bien par qui tu es entouré pour avoir le sentiment que c'est OVH qui était poussé pour du mutu  ::o: 
Quand aux non-sauvegardes, c'était clairement définit dans les offres low-cost, sans sauvegarde. Les gens ont voulu faire des économies de bout de chandelle, voilà le résultat. Les sauvegardes qui ont brûlé : peut être que si OVH avait plus de moyens ça se passerait mieux. Ils ne sont pas irréprochables, loin de là, mais ils sont loin de la force de frappe d'un Amazon par ex. A toi de voir si tu veux un avenir où tu n'auras plus que le choix entre Amazon, MS et Google. Si l'on veut que nos ingés talentueux restent en France et fassent autre chose que du support d'un cloud américain (les ingés de Thales vont rigoler en faisant le support/hotline de leur Google cloud hébergé en France tiens.. alors qu'ils auraient préféré le développer eux-même), il faut bien faire un choix. Et aujourd'hui, le choix fait en informatique, c'est d'externaliser l'ingénierie à l'étranger, quitte à faire bosser des français qui se sont expatriés  :^_^: . Et ça, on va le payer dans quelques années (à vrai dire on commence déjà).

----------


## tompalmer

Site du zéro à l'époque ? ça date  ::P:   Ils recommandaient 1&1 aussi à l'époque, c'était moins pire

----------


## gros_bidule

Haaa, je pensais que tu avais demandé à des pros, pas à l'internet, et surtout pas à ce site (c'est un peu le doctissimo du dev. Qques bons tutos, mais une communauté qui te donne envie de te tirer une balle, sérieux)  ::lol::  Hopurée.

----------


## Jul Marston

Ça me fait penser à un article du Canard (l'enchaîné, pas le nôtre) d'il y a quinze jours ; le titre :
"Cloud français : ça s'en va et ça revient..."

----------


## XIII2015

De mon coté, j'aimerais bien que vous vous penchiez sur les onduleurs et nous faire un beau dossier comme vous l'avez déjà fait par exemple sur les alims et autres du genre.
Il ne me semble pas qu'il y ai déjà eu un dossier dessus mais je me trompe peut être.
Dans tous les cas, on peut lire tout et n'importe quoi sur le sujet quand on essaie de se renseigner, chacun y allant de son commentaire, son expérience mais jamais basé sur des analyses des composants, des faits, difficile de s'y retrouver dans cette jungle.

----------


## Mastaba

> De mon coté, j'aimerais bien que vous vous penchiez sur les onduleurs et nous faire un beau dossier comme vous l'avez déjà fait par exemple sur les alims et autres du genre.
> Il ne me semble pas qu'il y ai déjà eu un dossier dessus mais je me trompe peut être.
> Dans tous les cas, on peut lire tout et n'importe quoi sur le sujet quand on essaie de se renseigner, chacun y allant de son commentaire, son expérience mais jamais basé sur des analyses des composants, des faits, difficile de s'y retrouver dans cette jungle.


Y en a eu un (petit) dossier dans le n°3:

----------


## gros_bidule

Ca pourrait peut être valoir me coup d'être actualisé  ::): . Peut être les technos ont-elle évolué, ou bien a t-on des apps pour monitorer/configurer ça (y'a bien des apps pour les ampoules : tu m'aurais dit ça y'a 20 ans, je me serais fichu de toi ^^), quid de la consommation, les bonnes marques d'avant le sont-elles toujours, etc.
Et puis, à l'heure où l'on a de bonnes alims dans les PC desktop, un onduleur est-il toujours pertinent ? Je dis ça car l'intérêt c'est bien de résister aux micro-coupures ? Resister à une longue coupure, je ne pense pas que ça intéresse tant de monde que ça car il faut garder à l'esprit que quand l'onduleur passe sur batterie, il déclenche (selon les modèles) une alerte sonore tout bonnement insupportable (façon détecteur de fumée), et tu n'as pas envie d'entendre ça, ou faire supporter ça 30 mins aux voisins si tu n'es pas là. 
Biensur, l'autre intérêt c'est si ta ligne électrique est très mauvaise (tu es fin de ligne EDF par ex). Mais, hors cas extrême, les bonnes alims gèrent ça assez bien.
Nota : par _onduleur_, on sous-entend biensur _onduleur + batterie_  :;):

----------


## Mastaba

Surtout que ledit numéro est désormais introuvable sur la boutique.

Bon je suis pas certain qu'il y ai eu beaucoup d'évolutions depuis, c'est pas un appareil très grand public (ce qui avait découragé d'en parler plus dans CPCHW d'ailleurs, le dossier est un mini dossier avec deux tests) donc pas vraiment de trucs à marketer (pas d'onduleur gamer RGB  ::ninja:: ) et le principe est assez basique: une batterie et un circuit pour donner un courant de plus ou moins bonne qualité.

Y a eu un dossier sur les multiprises anti-surtensions dans un vieux numéro aussi, avec des produits dotés de batterie si je me souviens bien.

----------


## gros_bidule

Yeah, peut être un effet de mode aussi ?
Ca date (les années 2000, début de win XP en tous cas), et ça vaut ce que ça vaut, mais je me rappelle en entreprise et chez qques potes de techniciens Dell qui venaient pour remplacer des PC dont la CM avait cramé. Tous disaient qu'il fallait un onduleur, car le courant était mauvais (_mais on vous fait une fleur, on va qd même faire marcher la garantie pour cette fois_). Les années sont passées, et on a réalisé que ce n'étaient que les alims Dell qui étaient en réalité bien pourries, tous les autres PC (et divers apareils) n'avaient aucun soucis.
Puis mince, pendant pas mal de temps j'entendais bcp parler d'onduleurs, d'où mon impression de mode.
Je crois qu'il faut vraiment habiter au bout du bout d'une ligne pour avoir de réels soucis. Mais je ne nie pas le soucis hein ^^, certains vivent avec et ce n'est pas fun, c'est juste qu'on en fait peut être un peu trop sur les onduleurs et le besoin de "protéger" sans vérifier s'il y a vraiment un soucis. 
Plutôt que mettre 40 balles dans un onduleur qui protégera une alim à 15€, peut être vaut-il mieux mettre 30€ de plus dans l'alim, et effectivement une multiprise avec parasurtenseur qui fera le taff  ::):  Et pas de batterie, donc on sauve la planète, +5 points de karma.

----------


## Dandu

> Ca pourrait peut être valoir me coup d'être actualisé . Peut être les technos ont-elle évolué, ou bien a t-on des apps pour monitorer/configurer ça (y'a bien des apps pour les ampoules : tu m'aurais dit ça y'a 20 ans, je me serais fichu de toi ^^), quid de la consommation, les bonnes marques d'avant le sont-elles toujours, etc.
> Et puis, à l'heure où l'on a de bonnes alims dans les PC desktop, un onduleur est-il toujours pertinent ? Je dis ça car l'intérêt c'est bien de résister aux micro-coupures ? Resister à une longue coupure, je ne pense pas que ça intéresse tant de monde que ça car il faut garder à l'esprit que quand l'onduleur passe sur batterie, il déclenche (selon les modèles) une alerte sonore tout bonnement insupportable (façon détecteur de fumée), et tu n'as pas envie d'entendre ça, ou faire supporter ça 30 mins aux voisins si tu n'es pas là. 
> Biensur, l'autre intérêt c'est si ta ligne électrique est très mauvaise (tu es fin de ligne EDF par ex). Mais, hors cas extrême, les bonnes alims gèrent ça assez bien.
> Nota : par _onduleur_, on sous-entend biensur _onduleur + batterie_


Y a pas de gros changements et les produits de l'époque sont à peu près les mêmes.

Alors, sinon, oui, c'est pertinent pour les grosses coupures. Perso, j'ai des coupures régulières de quelques secondes/minutes, donc les alims supportent pas ça et l'onduleur a du sens pour ça. 




> Surtout que ledit numéro est désormais introuvable sur la boutique.
> 
> Bon je suis pas certain qu'il y ai eu beaucoup d'évolutions depuis, c'est pas un appareil très grand public (ce qui avait découragé d'en parler plus dans CPCHW d'ailleurs, le dossier est un mini dossier avec deux tests) donc pas vraiment de trucs à marketer (pas d'onduleur gamer RGB ) et le principe est assez basique: une batterie et un circuit pour donner un courant de plus ou moins bonne qualité.
> 
> Y a eu un dossier sur les multiprises anti-surtensions dans un vieux numéro aussi, avec des produits dotés de batterie si je me souviens bien.


On va essayer de mettre toutes les archives, mais les vieux numéros, c'est compliqué de mettre en ligne (on a changé de logiciels depuis). Mais de fait, ça a pas tellement évolué, c'est du matériel assez durable (en dehors d'un changement de batterie toutes les quelques années).

----------


## Praetor

> en dehors d'un changement de batterie toutes les quelques années


D'ailleurs à ce sujet, si je peux me permettre une question: Mon onduleur me signale que la batterie est HS (elle a 5 ans, je suppose qu'elle est trop vieille). Je peux en commander une nouvelle, mais quid de l'ancienne? Où puis-je la déposer pour qu'elle soit retraitée correctement?

----------


## SuperLowl

> Perso, j'ai des coupures régulières de quelques secondes/minutes, donc les alims supportent pas ça et l'onduleur a du sens pour ça.


Mais euh... sans parler du PC, c'est bien géré par tous les autres appareils électroménagers ? Ou tout est sur onduleur ?

----------


## gros_bidule

Box, tv, console etc, tu t'en fiches, ça redémarre. Y'a juste le NAS où tu vas faire attention, pour ne pas te retrouver avec des données corrompues, même s'il faut jouer de malchance pour que l'arrêt tombe au mauvais moment. 
Electroménager : si l'on parle du frigo/congélo (y'a quoi d'autre qui reste allumé ?), ça tient aussi, pas de soucis. Faut pas que ça arrive tous les jours non plus, mais si tu en es là alors il faut prendre le soucis à sa source. Si tu as peur qu'une machine à laver subisse une coupure, ce n'est hélas pas un petit onduleur à 40€ qui l'alimentera. Puis j'imagine qu'il existe des appareils qui savent reprendre leur activité après une coupure (cas des NAS et routeurs par ex, je ne sais pas pour une machine à laver par ex).

----------


## SuperLowl

Bah je pensais plutôt aux machines à laver et laves-vaisselle oui. Pas sûr qu'ils apprécient beaucoup des coupures au milieu d'un cycle. Quelques secondes, ça doit aller. Une minute, je suis moins certain. D'où ma question.

Et même les box. Tu dis que tu t'en fiches mais de mémoire, les box des opérateurs sont assez fragiles. Alors après, est-ce que Dandu passe par la box de Mr tout le monde...

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Box, tv, console etc, tu t'en fiches, ça redémarre. Y'a juste le NAS où tu vas faire attention, pour ne pas te retrouver avec des données corrompues, même s'il faut jouer de malchance pour que l'arrêt tombe au mauvais moment. 
> Electroménager : si l'on parle du frigo/congélo (y'a quoi d'autre qui reste allumé ?), ça tient aussi, pas de soucis. Faut pas que ça arrive tous les jours non plus, mais si tu en es là alors il faut prendre le soucis à sa source. Si tu as peur qu'une machine à laver subisse une coupure, ce n'est hélas pas un petit onduleur à 40€ qui l'alimentera. Puis j'imagine qu'il existe des appareils qui savent reprendre leur activité après une coupure (cas des NAS et routeurs par ex, je ne sais pas pour une machine à laver par ex).


De mémoire de vieux, les onduleurs avaient surtout l'intérêt au travail de pouvoir enregistrer ton travail sur l'ordinateur avant la coupure. Tu avais quelques minutes pour ça. Aujourd'hui, avec l'avènement du cloud, tout ça est un peu inutile dans les grosses boites et le marché a du considérablement se rétrécir.

----------


## perverpepere

> Bah je pensais plutôt aux machines à laver et laves-vaisselle oui. Pas sûr qu'ils apprécient beaucoup des coupures au milieu d'un cycle. Quelques secondes, ça doit aller. Une minute, je suis moins certain.


1 minute, 1 seconde c'est kif kif pour eux, dans tous les cas les puces ne sont plus activés et quand la tension revient ca ce réinitialise.

----------


## Dandu

> Mais euh... sans parler du PC, c'est bien géré par tous les autres appareils électroménagers ? Ou tout est sur onduleur ?


La majorité des trucs redémarre sans soucis. Honnêtement, c'est juste pour éviter de perdre du taf' en cas de coupure. En quelques années, j'ai eu un HDD mort comme ça quand même : plusieurs coupures de suite dans laps de temps court avec une machine réglée pour redémarrer automatiquement en cas de coupure, il a pas aimé. 

Mais le lave-vaisselle, il redémarre ou il était par exemple.

----------


## Markus

> De mémoire de vieux, les onduleurs avaient surtout l'intérêt au travail de pouvoir enregistrer ton travail sur l'ordinateur avant la coupure. Tu avais quelques minutes pour ça. Aujourd'hui, avec l'avènement du cloud, tout ça est un peu inutile dans les grosses boites et le marché a du considérablement se rétrécir.


J'aurai dit l'inverse. Pas question  que le cloud soit inaccessible.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> La majorité des trucs redémarre sans soucis. Honnêtement, c'est juste pour éviter de perdre du taf' en cas de coupure. En quelques années, j'ai eu un HDD mort comme ça quand même : plusieurs coupures de suite dans laps de temps court avec une machine réglée pour redémarrer automatiquement en cas de coupure, il a pas aimé. 
> 
> Mais le lave-vaisselle, il redémarre ou il était par exemple.


Je confirme pour le lave vaisselle. 5 coupures dimanche matin, il a toujours repris son cycle.  ::):

----------


## XIII2015

Merci pour vos réponses  :;): 

Effectivement l'onduleur pour protéger les pc de bureau, on peut dire que cela a été une mode et effectivement du aussi aux mauvaise alim mais par contre aujourd'hui entre les nas, les mini serveurs perso, la domotique et tous les équipements réseaux cela est encore utile, peut être pas pour M et Mme Michu je l'accorde.
Mais comme l'article sur les alims, je ne pense pas que M et Mme Michu s'en préoccupe...

Perso j'en ai un pour mon NAS (être sûr qu'il s'arrête proprement en cas de coupure) et ma partie réseau et ça m'a servi plus d'un fois, coupure EDF de 2h non prévu, en télétravail, quand on a pc portable pour le boulot, pouvoir continuer à bosser sur notre connexion (vous me direz que aujourd'hui l'on peut utiliser la connexion partagée du téléphone mais ça n'est pas vrai partout).
Et dans mon cas il bip juste une fois quand il bascule sur la batterie et juste avant d'arriver à cours de batterie mais il ne bip pas toutes les 5s heureusement.

----------


## Old_Bear

Pour les personnes qui comme moi habitent à la frontière de la civilisation dans une de ces zones blanches du Sud Est de la France où les coupures électriques restent une réalité, l'onduleur reste bien utile.
Je change les batteries de mes onduleurs tous les 4/5 ans.
Les batteries usagées sont déposées à la décheterie de la communauté de communes.

----------


## gros_bidule

Je me suis relu le CPCHW sur l'idiophilie (n°32, vers ces eaux là), vous savez le dossier avec des gens qui pensent qu'il faut biseauter ces CD, mettre de l'huile sur les connecteurs, acheter un lecteur CD qui sur-échantillonne à 700kHz, penser que le DAC (à 5$) de la PS1 vaut un DAC à plusieurs milliers de dollars, un boîtier qui _annule la relativité_ (et tout un délire abracadabrantesque), ou bien des câbles secteur plus chers qu'une RTX3090  :^_^: .

-> N'existerait-il pas un autre domaine, plus ou moins lié à l'informatique/électronique, pour lequel on connaîtrait une communauté d'allumés ?

----------


## Dandu

Liés aux technos, pas tellement, parce que le son, c'est tellement subjectif que ça concentre pas mal de gens.

Après, on tombe vraiment dans les mêmes trucs que les complotistes sur le fond, avec des croyances irrationnelles. T'as les pierres magiques, tous les trucs liés aux médecines alternatives, etc. Mais c'est plus féminin (alors que l'audio, c'est majoritairement masculin)

Dans le même genre, quand même, y a les anti-ondes, sinon.

----------


## gros_bidule

Haa mais yes c'est vrai, les ondes  ::love::  Même sans regarder chez les anti, je me rappelle très bien des spray sensés améliorer le signal wifi  :^_^: .
D'ailleurs, c'est aussi dans CPC que ça parlait de trucs et bidules sensés améliorer/corriger ce qui touche au réseau informatique, mais aussi réseau électrique. Genre les contacts plaqués or, ou des plots (vendus hyper chers) pour éloigner le câble du sol. Peut être à côté d'un dossier sur le délire des antis, où ça parlait notamment de qqun qui se plaignait de ne plus capter le wifi après avoir recouvert sa box d'un tissu qui bloque les ondes ^^.
Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas plus d'illuminés dans le domaine info. On pourrait se moquer d'Apple cela dit, au moins de ses pubs... genre des roulettes à 1000$.

----------


## KOUB

> Haa mais yes c'est vrai, les ondes  Même sans regarder chez les anti, je me rappelle très bien des spray sensés améliorer le signal wifi .
> D'ailleurs, c'est aussi dans CPC que ça parlait de trucs et bidules sensés améliorer/corriger ce qui touche au réseau informatique, mais aussi réseau électrique. Genre les contacts plaqués or, ou des plots (vendus hyper chers) pour éloigner le câble du sol. Peut être à côté d'un dossier sur le délire des antis, où ça parlait notamment de qqun qui se plaignait de ne plus capter le wifi après avoir recouvert sa box d'un tissu qui bloque les ondes ^^.
> Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas plus d'illuminés dans le domaine info. On pourrait se moquer d'Apple cela dit, au moins de ses pubs... genre des roulettes à 1000$.


Il y a eu un test sur une clé USB anti-ondes il me semble ...

----------


## Dandu

Oui, il est en ligne : https://www.canardpc.com/hardware/te...ra-anti-ondes/

La rubrique sur les produits anti-ondes aussi : https://www.canardpc.com/hardware/ga...is-anti-ondes/ https://www.canardpc.com/hardware/ga...ndes-partie-2/

----------


## Mastaba



----------


## Rastignac

Ça serait bien de faire un p'tit dossier sur "le saut de génération".
Par exemple, que vaut un AMD FX8350 d'hier par rapport à un Ryzen ordinaire d'aujourd'hui. Fois deux, fois trois, fois quatre ? Est-ce que ça vaut le coup de dépenser des centaines d'euros pour remplacer un vieux huit-cœurs par un truc finalement équivalent ?
Ou bien, que vaut une Radeon HD 7850 moyenne d'hier par rapport à une carte moyenne d'aujourd'hui ? Genre, récupérer une AMD RX550 à deux balles en soldes pour remplacer la vieille carte graphique obsolète, et se rendre compte au final qu'on a exactement la même puissance malgré le nombre d'années écoulées.
À une époque lointaine, changer de processeur et de carte-mère (386, 486, Pentium, etc), c'était le fois deux ou le fois trois assuré. Aujourd'hui, les sauts de performance sont tellement lissés que souvent ça ne vaut pas le coup.
Les articles et les benchmarks publiés régulièrement ne comparent que des produits d'une génération avec ceux de la même génération, mais ne donnent aucune indication par rapport au passé...

----------


## gros_bidule

A une époque, dans le guide d'achat des GPU (je ne me rappelle plus pour les CPU), en bas de chaque colonne (entrée, milieu et haut de gamme), tu avais le % de gain en perf entre 3 générations (pas forcément qui se suivent, ché plus, je me rappelle juste que les % étaient importants). C'est peut être un truc comme ça qui te manque ? Moi aussi j'aimais bien, ça aidait à se rendre compte de l'intérêt d'upgrader tout en restant dans la même gamme de prix.
Je me suis tjrs demandé pourquoi ça avait disparu.

----------


## Dandu

Ca a disparu parce que c'est Doc TB qui faisaient les tests, avec son protocole et ses cartes.

Comme on a changé, et pas toutes les cartes sous la main, on peut pas le refaire. Le plus proche, c'est la page de résumé : on a testé de vieilles cartes avec. On va essayer de mettre un tableau avec tous les CPU et toutes les cartes sur le site, dans le mag', on est limité à 15 pour des questions de mise en page, donc on doit choisir dans tout ce qu'on a (et mettre les cartes testées dans le mag' au minimum). Idem pour les CPU.

----------


## tompalmer

ça vaudrait peut être le coup de faire un numéro sur Plex, les homes cinema, le transcoding et toutes les joyeusetés.

----------


## foo

Un p'tit comparo d'écrans (moniteurs) ça serait chouette aussi... ::trollface::

----------


## ticktick

> ça vaudrait peut être le coup de faire un numéro sur Plex, les homes cinema, le transcoding et toutes les joyeusetés.


Je dirais même tout un dossier/guide achat, pour monter un NAS maison

----------


## Tilt

> D'ailleurs à ce sujet, si je peux me permettre une question: Mon onduleur me signale que la batterie est HS (elle a 5 ans, je suppose qu'elle est trop vieille). Je peux en commander une nouvelle, mais quid de l'ancienne? Où puis-je la déposer pour qu'elle soit retraitée correctement?


Salut
J'achète mes batteries ici
http://onduleurs.fr/

----------


## Rastignac

> ...
> Par exemple, que vaut un AMD FX8350 d'hier par rapport à un Ryzen ordinaire d'aujourd'hui.
> ...


Un dossier dans ce genre-là, quoi, finalement: https://www.techspot.com/review/2333...ance-progress/

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Je n'ai pas fait d'achat depuis le rachat de Matériel.net par LDLC et je me demandais s'il y avait eu un comparatif LDLC/matériel.net histoire de savoir si le rachat avait impacté en bien ou en al la qualité des deux sociétés. Et savoir s'il y en a une qui se démarque niveau qualité/prix

----------


## gros_bidule

La vache, plus de propositions depuis bientôt 6 mois ?  ::happy2::  

Je me pose une question : puisque l'eau va manquer, et donc les centrales nucléaires s'arrêter, etc enfin bref on va douiller, ça vaudrait le coup de parler des moyens de charger nos laptops et smartphones via des méthodes alternatives ?
Par exemple, je vois passer des panneaux solaires portatifs délivrant une puissance max de 40w. Ca serait parfait pour mes sessions de télétravail sur le toit-terrasse de mon immeuble.
Idée à la con ? Choses à savoir ?

Je garde en tête les mini panneaux solaires pour recharger nos smartphones, les trucs tout pourris qu'on nous vendait il y a 10 ans ou plus (genre oui ça charge, mais faut 50h de plein soleil pour recharger ton tél...). La situation s'est peut être améliorée depuis ?
Exemple : https://www.notebookcheck.net/SunJac....639188.0.html -> aucune idée de quoi en penser, en terme d'efficacité, de durabilité...

----------


## Dandu

Honnêtement, vu la situation, je ne peux pas me lancer dans de gros sujets.

Pour les panneaux, c'est compliqué, et je peux répondre parce que j'en ai pour une caméra extérieure.

Premier point, c'est compliqué pour un PC portable, parce que le PC, son chargeur attend du 220 W et que même 40 W, c'est pas assez pour charger correctement en alimentant le PC. Et c'est évidemment assez aléatoire, aussi, ça dépend quand même pas mal de l'ensoleillement/heure/position. 

Pour un smartphone, c'est probablement envisageable : faut un panneau qui sort de l'USB directement, (ça évite une double conversion) en 5 V et on peut espérer que même si ça sort que 5 ou 10 W, ça permette de charger un smartphone (lentement). Disons que la solution idéale, mais pas très écolo, c'est que le panneau charge une batterie, batterie qui va ensuite charger le smartphone, c'est plus stable.

Perso, j'ai une Arlo avec le kit officiel, c'est compact et ça suffit à garder la caméra chargée en gros. Le panneau alimente pas direct la caméra, il charge la batterie qui alimente la caméra, et le système s'arrange pour que la charge en journée suffise pour ce que la caméra va user la nuit, en gros j'ai une batterie entre 90 et 100 % tout le temps.

Mais le vrai problème, c'est que comme c'est aléatoire, faut vraiment un truc entre les panneaux et ce qu'on doit alimenter pour un courant stable, donc une batterie généralement (donc pollution, prix, etc.)

----------


## gros_bidule

Merci pour les infos !

----------


## Old_Bear

Un peu dans la même veine…

*La sobriété énergétique, dans le PC*

Le sujet m’intéresse depuis longtemps, mais là pas mal de choses et pas spécialement les trompettes officielles me poussent à une réflexion ouverte.
En vrac, l'annonce de cartes graphiques avec une consommation électrique que je trouve monstrueuse et de processeurs pour les lesquels les constructeurs s'efforcent de masquer les consommations réelles.
Puis le message de Doc TB sur Twitter : 
_On m'a récemment demandé à combien je limiterais la consommation maximum d'un CPU ou d'un GPU.
➡️ 75W pour un CPU
➡️ 200W pour un GPU
Et pas un watt de plus au total. A la limite 50/225W. Aucun PC ne devrait consommer plus de 350W en pleine charge._

Il y a déjà eu des sujets sur ce thème dans le passé, c'est un sujet d'actualité.

----------


## gros_bidule

+10000, pour l'aspect écologique, économique (y'a pas de petite économie, surtout en ce moment), et confort (le bruit, ou la chauffe sur un laptop que tu vas parfois poser sur tes genoux).
Y'aurait plein de choses à discuter, tant sur la partie matérielle que logicielle.

En complément, on peut aussi se demander si avoir un abo pour jouer dans le cloud est plus écologique qu'avoir un gros PC gamer. Les éditeurs de solutions de cloud-gaming communiquent assez peu, ou ne sont pas super clairs sur la conso de leurs machines. Cela dit, encore faudrait-il connaître la conso de nos propres PC. 
J'ai par ex un abo chez Maximumettings (Shadow pas encore dispo au Québec), et je suis bien content de pouvoir jouer sur un laptop qui va rester silencieux. Mais avoir un gros PC gamer mal ventilé et peu entretenu (à en juger par le PC de certains coincoins qui ne font jamais la poussière ou fument devant leur PC), et doté de composants datés, sera t-il plus efficace qu'une machine dans un datacenter, élevée et dorlotée par des professionnels ?
Pour l'aspect économique du cloud-gaming, perso c'est réglé : je paie mon abo à la minute, et ne jouant pas énormément (important), j'ai accès à une machine de compétition pour très peu cher (entre 0.35 et 0.75 $CAD de l'heure selon la config). Le gros PC gaming à 1500 boules qu'il faut changer tous les 5 ans et que de toute façon je ne peux pas transporter, c'est mort et enterré. Et les soucis de latence du cloud, si tu as une fibre à peu près correcte, c'est désormais réglé. Y'a que Oni que ça dérange, mais lui il en est à compter les frames sur ses jeux de baston, il n'est pas humain  ::trollface:: 

Y'a aussi la conso des écrans. Perso, depuis le rétroéclairage LED, je pensais naïvement qu'on était largement en-dessous des vieux tubes cathodiques. Bah en lisant le forum, j'ai été surpris par la conso délirante de certains écrans, même récents. La taille, la luminosité et la fréquence doivent jouer, mais deux écrans aux caractéristiques pourtant identiques peuvent présenter une conso qui passe du simple au double !

Le recyclage aussi, et la question du renouvellement chez nous et dans les datacenters. Les composants informatique, est-ce que ça se recycle bien (et est-ce qu'on les recycle vraiment), ou est-ce que ça part simplement pourrir en Inde ?

----------


## tompalmer

On peut pas répondre a ces questions y'a trop de variables. 

Mais voila : 
-  si tu joues en 1080P 
- que tu revends tes composants quand tu les change ou reutilise ton PC pour un serveur par exemple
- Que ton PC ne te sers pas qu'a jouer
- Que tu l'éteins quand tu t'en sert pas, utilise la veille de l'ecran
- Que tu évites les LED RGB

Tout ca est globalement vertueux, le cloud gaming comme le cloud en général pose d'autres problèmes (personnalisation/modding, vie privée, compression, dépendance a une bonne connexion)

Pour ce qui est des perfs ecologiques du cloud, il y a des entreprises qui font du 1 machine / joueur, a partir de la, le gain ecologique est pas ouf. Ce qu'il faut, c'est des espèces de VPS gaming, je crois que Stadia fait ca

----------


## gros_bidule

Hum, l'idée c'est de proposer une idée d'article, une base de travail quoi, pas de chercher des réponses dans ce thread  :^_^: 
Non parce que si je veux absolument les réponses, je sais où les chercher. Juste que ça prendrait du temps, et c'est plutôt le genre de chose qu'il me plairait de lire assis sur le trône. C'est comme les tests de JV : au fond y'a pas besoin de CPC, et pourtant je lis CPC  :;):

----------


## tompalmer

Je sais mais c'est déjà revenu sur ce même thread et avec les mêmes intervenants cette année. 
Et même récemment y'a eu un dossier sur l'écologie et l'informatique mais un poil superficiel

----------


## Dandu

> +10000, pour l'aspect écologique, économique (y'a pas de petite économie, surtout en ce moment), et confort (le bruit, ou la chauffe sur un laptop que tu vas parfois poser sur tes genoux).
> Y'aurait plein de choses à discuter, tant sur la partie matérielle que logicielle.
> 
> En complément, on peut aussi se demander si avoir un abo pour jouer dans le cloud est plus écologique qu'avoir un gros PC gamer. Les éditeurs de solutions de cloud-gaming communiquent assez peu, ou ne sont pas super clairs sur la conso de leurs machines. Cela dit, encore faudrait-il connaître la conso de nos propres PC. 
> J'ai par ex un abo chez Maximumettings (Shadow pas encore dispo au Québec), et je suis bien content de pouvoir jouer sur un laptop qui va rester silencieux. Mais avoir un gros PC gamer mal ventilé et peu entretenu (à en juger par le PC de certains coincoins qui ne font jamais la poussière ou fument devant leur PC), et doté de composants datés, sera t-il plus efficace qu'une machine dans un datacenter, élevée et dorlotée par des professionnels ?
> Pour l'aspect économique du cloud-gaming, perso c'est réglé : je paie mon abo à la minute, et ne jouant pas énormément (important), j'ai accès à une machine de compétition pour très peu cher (entre 0.35 et 0.75 $CAD de l'heure selon la config). Le gros PC gaming à 1500 boules qu'il faut changer tous les 5 ans et que de toute façon je ne peux pas transporter, c'est mort et enterré. Et les soucis de latence du cloud, si tu as une fibre à peu près correcte, c'est désormais réglé. Y'a que Oni que ça dérange, mais lui il en est à compter les frames sur ses jeux de baston, il n'est pas humain 
> 
> Y'a aussi la conso des écrans. Perso, depuis le rétroéclairage LED, je pensais naïvement qu'on était largement en-dessous des vieux tubes cathodiques. Bah en lisant le forum, j'ai été surpris par la conso délirante de certains écrans, même récents. La taille, la luminosité et la fréquence doivent jouer, mais deux écrans aux caractéristiques pourtant identiques peuvent présenter une conso qui passe du simple au double !
> 
> Le recyclage aussi, et la question du renouvellement chez nous et dans les datacenters. Les composants informatique, est-ce que ça se recycle bien (et est-ce qu'on les recycle vraiment), ou est-ce que ça part simplement pourrir en Inde ?


Jouer dans le cloud, la question se pose pas : ça consomme plus au global. C'est juste que tu payes pas la facture. 

• Premièrement, t'as ton PC dans le cloud *et* un appareil en face, avec la consommation de la liaison. Même en utilisant un laptop, ça veut dire que t'as un appareil en plus qui consomme en plus. Et parfois, tu vas pas nécessairement prendre un laptop, mais un PC de joueur daté. Il va pas consommer au max, mais quand même un peu pour gérer le client/décompresser la vidéo.
• Deuxièmement, le PC dans le cloud est jamais en veille. C'est en partie partagé, mais pas tant que ça : on s'approche du ratio 1 GPU/1 client dans les faits. Et les gens qui gèrent ça, ils mettent pas en veille, ils minent (c'était le cas de Shadow à une époque).
• Troisièmement, c'est peut-être mieux entretenu (encore que, mais bon) mais c'est des machines qui consomment. C'est des composants de serveurs en partie, des cartes pas pensées pour de la veille, c'est souvent (un peu) trop puissant, etc. Un PC d'un gars qui veut jouer en 4K avec des composants modernes va consommer probablement plus, mais pour quelqu'un qui va jouer en 1080p sur un laptop (et qui pourrait en vrai jouer en 720p sur le même laptop), c'est souvent des configs trop puissantes... donc qui consomment probablement trop. 
• A jeux identiques, t'as la compression à faire, donc un peu de consommation.

Enfin, accessoirement, t'as probablement un renouvellement plus rapide que chez les joueurs en moyenne (une fois enlevé ceux qui changent tous les ans).

Et sinon, pour les écrans, faut prendre en compte une chose : on a vraiment pas les mêmes tailles que du temps des cathodiques. Un *grand* CRT c'était du 21/22 pouces, alors qu'actuellement, cette taille c'est en-dessous du minimum qu'on recommande. 

Mais sinon, forcément : tu montes en définition, t'es obligé de mettre un éclairage plus puissant vu que l'espace entre les pixels est plus faible. C'est pour ça que les plasma sont jamais passés en 4K par exemple. Idem, le HDR, ben c'est globalement "on booste l'éclairage", donc ça consomme plus. La fréquence, ça joue aussi (un peu) mais moins.

En usage "recommandé", on est très nettement sous les CRT d'époque. Si tu joues en 4K avec HDR, forcément, ça tape plus. Mais les joueurs vont rarement prendre régler un écran vers 150 cd/m2 par exemple.


Mais globalement, le principal souci, c'est que les fabricants de CPU et de GPU sont pour le moment dans une voie débile pour augmenter les performances : consommer plus.

----------


## SuperLowl

> Mais globalement, le principal souci, c'est que les fabricants de CPU et de GPU sont pour le moment dans une voie débile pour augmenter les performances : consommer plus.


Question "Madame Irma" : cette tendance risque de durer ou il y a de vrais moyen côté R&D chez les constructeurs pour améliorer ça ?
En gros, tant que ça passe sans arriver sur des valeurs débiles, on continue ou on se dit que le niveau actuel est déjà abusé et y'a déjà un travail engagé pour afficher la même chose en consommant moins ?

Et merci pour les explications très claires sur un sujet qui devient de plus en plus important.

----------


## Dandu

Non, mais on est déjà sur des valeurs débiles et depuis un moment. Quand t'as un Core i9 qui plante à ses réglages par défaut avec un Noctua U12S, y a un problème.

Le problème, il tourne en rond : dès le moment où on a validé cette fuite en avant (en gros, avec la 9e génération chez Intel), t'es bloqué. Parce que pour Intel, un nouveau processeur peut pas être plus lent que le précédent, ni même équivalent, pour des raisons marketing. Donc sauf si t'as une formule magique pour baisser drastiquement la consommation (pour le moment, ils l'ont pas), faut forcément faire mieux... donc consommer trop.

Pour les GPU, c'est un peu plus compliqué, parce que c'est cyclique (en gros, ils optimisent un truc et quand on est à la limite, on espère que la prochaine génération va permettre de réduire fortement la consommation), parce qu'ils ont pas de formule magique pour le moment non plus et parce qu'en plus, ils sont dans une double fuite en avant sur les perfs. Les puces intégéres dans les CPU poussent à augmenter les perfs de l'entrée de gamme, ce qui mécaniquement décale le reste. Et pour le moment, on est quand même aussi dans un marché ou le 4K tend à devenir la norme dans les téléviseurs et les moniteurs (dans une certaine mesure), ce qui implique une demande forte en puissance.

Et même quand on a des trucs qui consomment vraiment peu avec de bonnes perfs, comme chez Apple, on voit les limites : le M2 est plus rapide que le M1... mais consomme plus. Les M1 Pro/Max/Ultra sont efficaces mais pas aussi rapides que les gros Intel parce qu'Apple a pas l'air de suivre la voie, mais si les performances stagnent, faudra le faire. Et vu les fréquences conservatrices des puces, on peut supposer que ça tient mal les hautes fréquences... donc que si on change ça, ça va consommer plus (trop). 

Et enfin, une des solutions pour augmenter les perfs sans trop augmenter la consommation, c'est des grosses puces larges, mais on y est déjà dans les GPU, et dans les CPU, c'est compliqué (et le x86 aide pas). Et surtout, c'est super cher. Apple (encore) le fait parce que le prix est noyé dans celui de la machine (et que de toute façon, c'est cher) mais c'est pas nécessairement possible pour Intel ou AMD.

----------


## Old_Bear

Toujours sur le thème de la sobriété énergétique avec le principe de limiter la consommation des composants, le nouveau connecteur 12VHPWR pourrait être un outil de dissuasion ...
Censé pouvoir passer jusqu'à 600 W, il est conçu de manière étrange et les adaptateurs proposés ne peuvent pas inspirer confiance, je pense en particulier au modèle Zotac montré par Videocardz :


Déjà en soi, 600 W, c'est une cata, mais le faisceau de câbles va générer des contraintes absurdes sur les connecteurs !

----------


## BlueSun

Une bonne raison d'aborder un sujet : l'undervolt pour les series 3000 par exemple.

----------


## XIII2015

Peut etre déjà abordé ou pas.... un des sujets qui pourrait intéresser mais où il faut aussi du temps comme tout véritable sujet hardware serait les solutions de "sauvegardes" entre les NAS, les disques usb, les rasbpi qui ont explosé niveau prix, les solutions open hardware... avec les consommations, les disques connectables et adaptateurs.... comparé à des solutions cloud 
Je pense que cela pourra faire un beau sujet dans son ensemble qui pourrait toucher vraiment plusieurs type de profil, entre M / Mme Michu, d'autre plus connaisseur qui hésite entre des solutions toutes faites ou maison, mais aussi potentiellement des petites tpe....

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Il faudrait aussi inclure la méthodologie et la fréquence et les supports ainsi que la regle du 3-2-1 en sauvegarde...peu etre faudrait t il proposer des scénarios fiables mais pas autant exigeant qu'en entreprise:
Bref le meilleur compromis




> Peut etre déjà abordé ou pas.... un des sujets qui pourrait intéresser mais où il faut aussi du temps comme tout véritable sujet hardware serait les solutions de "sauvegardes" entre les NAS, les disques usb, les rasbpi qui ont explosé niveau prix, les solutions open hardware... avec les consommations, les disques connectables et adaptateurs.... comparé à des solutions cloud 
> Je pense que cela pourra faire un beau sujet dans son ensemble qui pourrait toucher vraiment plusieurs type de profil, entre M / Mme Michu, d'autre plus connaisseur qui hésite entre des solutions toutes faites ou maison, mais aussi potentiellement des petites tpe....

----------


## Kamikaze

Pas de suggestions mais super intéressant tes réponses Dandu, merci!

----------

